#ubuntu-si 2010-12-13
<CrazyLemon> mah nč..prdnu sm pa sm se prestrašu
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to CrazyLemon <CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> :=
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot.png
<CrazyLemon> oh moj bog!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu postaja OS X
<Sky[x]> why ?
<CrazyLemon> zato k tko ma os x
<CrazyLemon> http://alvares.in/mario/f/2009/05/mysabre-mac-osx-firefox.jpg
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> fuck server je online komej 2h
<Sky[x]> in že me brutforcajo
<Sky[x]> morm zamenat port za ssh takoj :>
<CrazyLemon> sj prav
<CrazyLemon> vsazga bi mogl bruteforceat k uporablja standarden port
<Sky[x]> standardi so zato da se jih uporablja in drži ! :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa kr mej ssh na portu 22 :>
<Sky[x]> tale dva me napadata
<Sky[x]> 41.238.45.53
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx Vaša končna ocena za ta kviz je 4.5 / 5           kok si pa ti dobu?
<Sky[x]> 41.130.82.104
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne 100% :D
<CrazyLemon> na oko bi rekel da sta egipcana :D
<Sky[x]> je otoška država ob obali Afrike
<CrazyLemon> blizu! :D
<Sky[x]> freebsd lavfam na 256mb zdj :>
<Sky[x]> nv a bi dal rekompajlat kernel al ne :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cholt45: [rešeno] Ubuntu ne boota po spremembi xorg.conf  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4625/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ok narjeno
<Sky[x]> zdj morm pa sam Å¡e VPN spravt na port 80 al pa 443 :>
<CrazyLemon> mi smo lih zadnjič na predavanjih o VPNju debatiral :)
<Sky[x]> inn?
<Sky[x]> torej na ker port ga je najbolje obest 80 al 443 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sj ti je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> ker je itak znotraj njega vgrajen ssl in drugi varnostni mehanizmi :)
<Sky[x]> ja sam na 443 bo manj sumliv promet kot na 80 :D
<Sky[x]> sam zdj če jst pr seb kjer mam vpn postavlen nastavm port na 80 mi www server ne bo delal :D
<Sky[x]> vidm da obstaja način da ma sam client port 80 :D
<upd> a ni boljše na .si rang naštimat kot port vsakic upisovat
<Sky[x]> ?
<upd> ja iptables ane
<upd> pa iz tujih držav sploh do ssh ne bo prišel paket
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<upd> al pa po dveh neuspelih prijavah v ssh daš na blacklist ip, tako da ne pošilja RST paketa pa se mu bo skener avtomatsko ustavil
<upd> oz. bruteforcer
<upd> :D
<upd> pa kaj eh tko se to dela jao :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pa se ne!
<Sky[x]> lahko noč :)
<upd> CrazyLemon a res ?
<CrazyLemon> res
<CrazyLemon> miklavž mi je lih zadnjič reku
<upd> če že hočeš neki hekat boš skeniral vse porte, sploh te 443 običajne se vedno skenira
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma zdej to veze z miklavžem :/
<upd> veliko boljše je če jest ne dobim odgovora na SYN paket, ker bo to pomenilo da ni PC ja na tem ip-ju
<upd> ..
<upd> pol pa tih bod če nisi resen
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> :(
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon 8.86/10
<bogdanov> :>
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo nazaj
<Tadej> re
<napsy> lp
<tnm> ej, a je mozno da ne morem instalirati ubuntuja ker imam samo 128 mb rama. graficni vmesnik za instalacijo se me sploh ne prikaze. Prikaze se mi samo odzadje
<napsy> mozno
<napsy> 128 je ze precej malo
<napsy> raje instaliri preko aliternate cd-ja ... ta nima graficne namestitve
<napsy> pa potem nalozi kaksno "lazje" namizje. Recimo xfce
<tnm> bom probal nasneti xubuntu
<tnm> samo ta ma vrjetno tudi graficni vmesnik
<napsy> soo hungry
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<CrazyLemon> kalamari + limona + tatarska bi kr pasal :/
<Screamboy> fantje zakoj mi linux ubuntu zabklokira ruter?
<Sky[x]> ker je linux :D
<Screamboy> daj kak odgovor je to pizdo
<Screamboy> si mal bulan u glavo?
<Sky[x]> Å¡e en ip iz katerga folk brutforca ssh :D
<Sky[x]> 222.74.223.6
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ah ja, tak pa sem pristal na pohanih melancanih :/
<a35441> protip: spremen ssh port :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: [rešeno] Ubuntu ne boota po spremembi xorg.conf  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4625/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> kje se da dobit najcenejše domene .si ?
<CrazyLemon> sj je povsod cena tam tam :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy nisem še jedu pohanih melancanov :)..sm pa jedu pohane bučke..yummy :D
<napsy> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Navdušen novinec  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3229/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a se da kje anonimno registrirat sajt
<miha> dan
<upd> uni4dfx anonimno sajt ? al domeno ?
<CrazyLemon> lp miha..potreboval bom tvojo asistenco zvečer! :D
<miha> zakaj?
<miha> mojo?
<CrazyLemon> zato
<CrazyLemon> ker si ti java mojster :D
<CrazyLemon> mene pa neki jaxb jebe :D
<miha> kaj je to.. !google jaxb
<Pepelka> JAXB Reference Implementation — Project Kenai https://jaxb.java.net/
<CrazyLemon> omg..neveš kaj je jaxb ..kakšen java mojster pa si :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> kot vidis iz naslova, to ni core api
<miha> od zunanjih libov poznam tist, kr rabim
<CrazyLemon> em..kok js vem je core api
<CrazyLemon> ker čisto nič ne rabiš inštalirat da bi ti jaxb deloval
<uni4dfx> upd domeno domeno
<upd> uni4dfx mogoče se da kako, oz mislem da se da samo ne vem za .si je pa tud možno da je to dražje
<uni4dfx> sm klicu na registriraj.si pa ne vejo čist točno
<CrazyLemon> se da registrirat ja..sam nis anonimen ampak imaš whois privacy protection :) ..ampak niti js ne vem če je to možno za .si
<uni4dfx> je pa reku da lahko dam lažne podatke lol
<upd> uni4dfx ja to ti tud jest sem mislu svetovat, ene podatke daš pa je
<uni4dfx> sam lahko pride do problema
<upd> lohk ti pa jest dam listo siolovih accountov pa prek njih registriraš :P
<uni4dfx> lahko ti nekdo sune sajt zarad tega
<upd> hja ne more ti, mogoče ko bo potekla je lahko problem kako boš dokazal da si bil lastnik
<uni4dfx> upd huh? a so kr javni al kaj :D
<uni4dfx> sej zarad tega
<upd> uni4dfx ne niso javni lol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whoisguard.com/
<Pepelka> WhoisGuard: Protect your privacy using WhoisGuard (Whois protection)
<upd> ja sej iz kje se sploh posredujejo podatki o domeni
<upd> a se iz dns jev mogoče
<upd> ah ne to se ne
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sam oni nimajo za .si
<uni4dfx> nek whois database je
<uni4dfx> ponavadi gre iz arnesa pri nas
<CrazyLemon> če preneseš domeno k njim pol lahk maš karkol tudi .žnj :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> tam so sami hackerji :>
<miha> lol
<miha> slo-tech so sami trolli
<miha> rajs 4chan vprasat
<miha> :D
<upd> http://blog.preveri.si/private-whois-ko-zelimo-skriti-lastnistvo-domene/ zadnji odstavek
<Pepelka> Private Whois - ko želimo skriti lastništvo domene | Preveri.Si Blog
<uni4dfx> miha res je :D
<upd> (...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...(...
<angelcek> uni4dfx kake podatke bi pa ti skriu?
<angelcek> tud mail?
<uni4dfx> angelcek čim več :)
<angelcek> pri .si imas moznost skrit v whoisu podatke..
<angelcek> maila pa ne
<angelcek> http://www.register.si/whois.html
<Pepelka> WHOIS: Register
<angelcek> napisi hipos.si
<angelcek> ta je moja
<angelcek> drugace pa
<angelcek> http://www.hitrost.com/domene/whois_zascita.html
<Pepelka> whois za��ita - hitrost.com
<miha> a 'tag' je zdj po novem že slovenska beseda?
<miha> ker gledam prevod magento slovenski
<miha> dodaj svoje Tage
<angelcek> :D
<miha> prasam no.. al naj prevedem to zdj al ne :)
<miha> sj tu so ubuntu-si prevajalci, lahk bi mi pomagal :D
<upd> ja preved valda v oznaka ane
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<miha> upd:  jst tud tak mislim :D
<upd> :)
<upd> Grega
<miha> !translate en sl Corresponding
<Pepelka> ustrezne
<a35441> kako se resujejo eksponentne encbe? :)
<Sky[x]> mal gor pa mal dol :>
<upd> s pravili eksponentnih enačb
<a35441> thx :)
<miha> a35441: tipicno tako, da vse logaritmiras?
<upd> a35441 no da ne bomo mel samih glupih izjav http://www.nauk.si/materials/1071/out/#state=2 :D
<Pepelka> Eksponentna enačba
<a35441> logaritmiranja nismo uzel ...
<a35441> ah bmk
<a35441> itak mam se 1 teden da se naucim to sranje
<eMarek> zdravo
<eMarek> je kdo tukaj, ki bi mi pomagal nekaj v bash-u
<miha> !google phrases
<Pepelka> Useful Slovenian phrases http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/slovenian.php
<miha> !translate phrases
<miha> eMarek: probi rajsi #bash ?
<miha> !translate en sl phrases
<Pepelka> stavki
<upd> eMarek vprašej
<eMarek> brb
<miha> !translate en sl for moderation
<Pepelka> za moderiranje
<eMarek> glih fon call sem mel
<eMarek> zanima me kako se napiš normalno funkcijo in se jo potem kliče
<eMarek> #! /bin/bash  function pozdrav { 	echo Juhej; }  pozdrav
<eMarek> kaj je tukaj narobe?
<angelcek> $pozdrav ?
<angelcek> men de zdi
<angelcek> men se zdi
<Grega> jooooooowww!!!
<eMarek> Å¡e zmeraj ne dela
<Grega> ; ni na koncu, echo ima narekovaje (verjetno neobvezno), $ je za sprejemljivke
<Grega> (upam, da ni vse v eni vrstici)
<eMarek> tudi če dam narekovaj stran, še vedno ne dela
<eMarek> skratka čist čudno je, ker mi "juhej izpiše, pa nek kup napak še
<eMarek> ne ne ni vse v eni vrstici
<Grega> meni dela
<Grega> ~> cat bla.sh
<Grega> #!/bin/bash
<Grega> function foo { echo "lala"
<Grega> }
<Grega> foo
<angelcek> grega heker
<eMarek> tudi tvoj primer ne dela
<angelcek> lol
<Grega> kako ti to zazenes? kaj ti napise?
<eMarek> zaženem takole
<eMarek> sh bla.sh
<eMarek> izpiše mi pa
<eMarek> marek@probook:~/Desktop$ sh bla.sh bla.sh: 3: function: not found lala bla.sh: 5: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<angelcek> john@atria-sys ~ $ ./new.sh
<angelcek> john@atria-sys ~ $
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> men nc ne napise sploh
<eMarek> tud tako ne
<eMarek> oziroma permisen denid
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> chmod +x new.sh
<eMarek> uf končno
<Grega> kaj mas to za en os?
<eMarek> ubuntu tazadn
<eMarek> kaj je razlika med sh new.sh in ./new.sh
<Grega> a ni /bin/sh linkan na /bin/bash ?
<Grega> ne bi je smelo bit
<angelcek> je
<angelcek> isto je
<eMarek> ja en dela, en pa ne dela
<eMarek> :D
<Grega> eMarek: probaj $ bash new.sh
<eMarek> to pa dela
<Grega> pol pa sh ni linkan na bash
<Grega> kar je cudno.. ker kolk jaz vem je
<Grega> aaa
<Grega> dash je!
<miha> "Search entire store here...","Tukaj iščite po celotni trgovini.."  al boljš iščete
<miha> to v okvirju za iskanje piše
<angelcek> trash
<Grega> eMarek: torej... ce zazenes s "sh new.sh" pozenes "dash" in ne "bash" v katerem je scripta napisana.. ce scripto prej chmodas (+x) in jo pozenes kot "./new.sh" se pa uporabi prva vrstica (#!/bin/bash), torej bash.. in zadeva dela
<Grega> eMarek: scripte napisane za dash (kot sh new.sh) pa ne delajo v bashu..
<Grega> oz. glih obratno
<Grega> pz. tudi obratno ;(
<Grega> ;)
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> ja zdej bo pa vedu
<eMarek> aha...
<eMarek> torej če datoteko kličem z ./blabla.sh se pogleda prva vrstica in vzame tisto lupino katera je napisana
<Grega> skratka.. chmodas in pozenes kot ./script in more delat karkoli pac je
<Grega> tako
<angelcek> cd pub | grep more_beer
<angelcek> :>
<eMarek> lahko pa direkt lupino zaženeš in ji kot argument podaš datoteko
<Grega> dans je bla placa!
<eMarek> še prej pa mora biti datoteka izvršlijva
<eMarek> dobr, da nam na faxu vse drugo povejo sam tist kar treba ne :D
<eMarek> tnx fantje
<Grega> ne, ce zberes lupino, potem ne rabi bit izvrsljiva (chmod +x), ampak mores pazit, da zberes pravo lupino
<Grega> skratka.. ti si napisal scripto za bash
<Grega> zagnal si pa jo v dash-u, in ni delalo
<eMarek> tako ja :)
<eMarek> grem na trening
<eMarek> se potem Å¡e kaj oglasim
<eMarek> aid
<Grega> srecno!
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> dans je bla placa!
<CrazyLemon> sam sebi si jo nakazal? :D
<Grega> ja :>
<Sky[x]> a ni tko da si jo morš vsak mesec ? :D
<Grega> ce je ne zasluzis, pol je ne dobis
<Grega> ni to drzavna sluzba, ko dobis placo, ce si tam :)
<Sky[x]> a ni tko da morš bit zaposlen v s.p. ?
<Sky[x]> da morš samga sebe zaposlit
<Grega> d.o.o. je in ne, ne rabis zaposlenih
<Sky[x]> ajaz a dooo pa ne rabš pol ja
<Grega> lahko mas tud s.p. brez zaposlenega
<Sky[x]> fuck to je čudn k vsak drgač prav :>
<angelcek> http://24ur.com/nagradna_igra/snezna-cindy.html
<Pepelka> Snežna Cindy :) - 24ur.com
<angelcek> ajde klikne zvezdico
<angelcek> cene batine!
<Grega> Sky[x]: tisti json file sem drugace zrihtal.. lahko ti pa dam en job, ce hoces :)
<upd> evo Grega bo nam vsem posle rihtal :D
<angelcek> sej vas bojo tud zaprli
<angelcek> :>
<Grega> :>
<marko__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zCiKmXtCiw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Crysis Theme song
<marko__> to je naš intro na skor vsakem koncertu
<marko__> :D
<marko__> ker naspidira
<angelcek> http://file.si/public/view/full/137869
<Pepelka> screen.JPG
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> medved mi je krepnu
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> cist ga je sezulo
<Grega> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] adem: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> angelcek kaj je to zaena Å¡pila :D
<ups> :D
<upd> !google how to hack
<Pepelka> PC Hacks | Learn How To Hack http://hackspc.com/
<Grega> ah, sem od hack-protect page pricakoval :(
<upd> ne žnajo u googl upisat
<Grega> nocejo!
<Grega> ker so underground
<upd> haha
<uni4dfx> upd če te zanima kako hekat pejt na /g/ in jih vpraši "how do i hack computer?"
<upd> g ?
<uni4dfx> 4chan of course
<uni4dfx> /g/ board
<upd> kaj se pa bo zgodilo
<uni4dfx> probi :D
<upd> :) sej bi res rad spet začel, me matra že skoz, sam kurac faks..
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> še predobr vem kaj mislš :D
<upd> :))
<uni4dfx> ampak ta /g/ stari... to sam odpreš pa se že režiš :D
<Sky[x]> kšna ideja zakaj men fireworks ko odpem *.PSD fajl ne kaže lastnosti slikc in nič ne morm urejat pa nič ?
<CrazyLemon> readonly file?
<Grega> upd: to knjigo preberi: http://books.google.si/books?id=P8ijosP6ti4C&printsec=frontcover&dq=hacking+the+art+of+exploitation&source=bl&ots=6Q71QyqlIu&sig=sqtIm5YF9uYx8fc9BbvABF0kI1o&hl=sl&ei=zJgGTaa9KNK48gOX1dA2&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
<Pepelka> Hacking: the art of exploitation - Google Knjige
<upd> Grega po kazalu kolikor vidim vse znam, samo cryptology ne
<Sky[x]> crazy zgleda da je res :>
<Sky[x]> kako nej pol vem kok naj bo velika slika grrr i hate that :>
<Grega> upd: oh shit? :>
<Grega> pol nimam besed :)
<upd> sj vidim kake majo ping of death lol toj blo leta 99, exploite sem pa tud že 100x pisal
<upd> write null with return into libc to že par kernelov ne dela, ker je ascii 0x00 shield
<Grega> shit, zdaj vidim, da bom tvojo kodo moral malo bolj pregledat :>
<upd> lol :D ah sej ločimo zabavo pa resno delo :d
<Grega> :)
<uni4dfx> GTK = *headdesk*
<Sky[x]> [23:30:37] <Sky[x]> ej če v FF stran povečuješ in manjšaš kako jo spraviš nazaj na default brez zooma ?
<Sky[x]> [23:30:54] <Sky[x]> da ti resetira, ker nikjer ne kaže a je zdj 100% al je na 150% view :>
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + 0
<Sky[x]> tnx
<uni4dfx> na gnome-devel mailing listo sm poslal mail... kr tremo mam :D
 * uni4dfx se psihično pripravlja na shitstorm
<CrazyLemon> zdj k dobiš reply
<CrazyLemon> "you punkass noob..stop mailing us"
<CrazyLemon> :P
<uni4dfx> exactly
<zajc> kaj je kšn online k ma kšne izkušnje z IP TV na ubuntujih :D
<CrazyLemon> !forum siol tv
<Pepelka> SiOL TV na Ubuntu (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/
<CrazyLemon> many have tried..and many have failed :D
<zajc> mam dve mrezni eth0(internet) pa eth1(tv)
<zajc> tv mi dela sam ce mam eth0 disejblan
<uni4dfx> zajc jst
<zajc> preberi kaj sm napisu :D
<uni4dfx> kje maš 2 mrežni
<zajc> ce ve kdu rešitu
<zajc> v računalniku
<CrazyLemon> lol..verjetno jih nima na mizi :P
<uni4dfx> svojmu?
<zajc> ja
<uni4dfx> zakaj?
<uni4dfx> maš kot ruter?
<zajc> mam router
<zajc> sam sm meu ze par let 2 mrežni notr
<uni4dfx> ne, mislm, a tvoj komp funkcionira kot ruter
<zajc> ne
<uni4dfx> torej samo eno mrežno uporablaš?
<zajc> ja eno za net eno za tv
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne..on hoče gledat IP TV zato ma dve mrežni
<zajc> sm na windowsih nucu
<uni4dfx> aa, si na VDSLju
<uni4dfx> ?
<zajc> ja
<uni4dfx> siol al t2?
<uni4dfx> oh t-2
<zajc> t2
<uni4dfx> kolk maš pa v switch še drugih kompov
<zajc> nimam switcha
<uni4dfx> seveda ga maš
<zajc> mislm ja
<zajc> nimam nubenga
<zajc> use wireless
<uni4dfx> kako če si prej reku da maš eth0 pa eth1
<zajc> ja dve mrežni
<zajc> ena je eth0
<zajc> ena eth1
<uni4dfx> ja ampak to ni wireless
<zajc> ne
<zajc> te nism prou razumu :D
<zajc> ja eth0 mam za net
<zajc> eth1 za tv
<uni4dfx> no ampak maš druge kompe prkloplene tud gor na switch
<zajc> nimam kompu
<uni4dfx> pač prek wirelessa, nima veze kako
<zajc> prkloplenih gor
<uni4dfx> dobr no, niso fizično prklopleni, so pa vseen povezani :D
<zajc> ja na routerju
<zajc> ne na kompu
<uni4dfx> seveda
<uni4dfx> sj to je tud važn
<zajc> :D
<uni4dfx> zato ker maš omejeno število IPjev
<uni4dfx> tista reč pa vsakmu kompu (oz  vsaki mrežni) dodeli nov zunanji ip
<zajc> ja
<zajc> sej tu mi je use jasnu
<zajc> in an windowsih dela normalnu
<zajc> in sm istu nastavu na ubuntujih
<uni4dfx> aja ok
<zajc> in mi dela tv sam če je net disejblan
<zajc> na ubunjih
<zajc> če net enejblam
<zajc> sepravi eth0
<uni4dfx> najverjetneje ker ti povozi gateway
<zajc> tv zašteka
<uni4dfx> ko connectaš tv
<zajc> vrjetno
<zajc> sam kaku zdej narest de bo delalu ku na winsih :D
<uni4dfx> tm z desno klikni na network manager
<uni4dfx> Edit Connections
<uni4dfx> eth1 editirej
<zajc> ja
<uni4dfx> IPv4 settings, Routes
<uni4dfx> tadruga klukca če se ne motim
<uni4dfx> Use this connection only for resources on its network
<zajc> cak de probm
<zajc> ne dela
<uni4dfx> kaj ne dela
<zajc> tv
<zajc> :D
<uni4dfx> net pa?
<zajc> ja
<Sky[x]> zajc ? :D
<Sky[x]> jan ?
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj ifconfig na pastebin :)     da vidmo kaj maš sploh naštiman :)
<zajc> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/
<Pepelka> SiOL TV na Ubuntu (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči - Ubuntu.si forum
<zajc> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:fc:78:d6:34             inet addr:192.168.1.126  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:fcff:fe78:d634/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:192030 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:114380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:
<CrazyLemon> nism kr tko reku na pastebin :>
<zajc> http://pastebin.com/0Dfs1s2x
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..dj Å¡e eth1
<Pepelka> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:fc:78:
<zajc> sm dau zdej na pastebin
<zajc> :D
<zajc> sm spregledu
<uni4dfx> omg a je to ubuntu 2.10 al kaj :D
<zajc> 10.10
<zajc> zakaj :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..IP nimaš tapravi po moje
<uni4dfx> aja tisto ni tvoj screenshot
<CrazyLemon> ker ti si zdj z 239.1.0.0    ubistvu multicast groupa
<zajc> aha
<zajc> in kaj bi mogu dat
<uni4dfx> zajc a si slučajno tud firestarterja inštaleru?
<zajc> kr prej sm meu zmjr ta ip
<zajc> sm instaliru :D
<zajc> k mi je en frend reku nej probm
<uni4dfx> ja pol itk da ti ne dela k maš blokiran IGMP
<zajc> prej tud ni delalu
<CrazyLemon> ni blokiran..če mu dela TV :)
<CrazyLemon> sam problem je k mu dela sam takrat k je eth0 disejblan
<zajc> ja
<CrazyLemon> matr uni4dfx a ti nč ne bereš :D
<zajc> sam tu je problem de bi rd meu de use dela skp :D
<uni4dfx> ma kaj pa veš kaj un firestarter tm packa po nastavitvah
<uni4dfx> najprej to dol vrž pa usposob vse skup pa pol nazaj inštaliri :D
<zajc> ja ma prej istu ni delalu
<uni4dfx> lahko je več kot ena ovira
<zajc> sm sam zate removu :D
<uni4dfx> a je blo težko? :D
<zajc> ne
<zajc> :P
<uni4dfx> ok anyway
<zajc> upm de kšn ve rešitu
<zajc> pa valda nimm sam jst th problemu :P
<uni4dfx> na T-2 forumu je čez 200 strani diskusije o tem
<uni4dfx> dvomim da si edini :D
<zajc> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> http://forumi.siol.net/showthread.php?t=27173     <- čez 133 strani :D
<Pepelka> SiOL TV na računalniku za telebane - SiOL.net Forumi
<zajc> sam usi majo sam windows
<zajc> :D
<zajc> se bom lotu ju3 brat use :D
<uni4dfx> zajc dej tvoj /etc/default/networking nalep
<uni4dfx> ne, sory
<uni4dfx> /etc/network/interfaces
<uni4dfx> mal je že pozn :P
<zajc> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<uni4dfx> kaj sam to?
<zajc> ja
<zajc> :D
<uni4dfx> pol si v network managerju naštelu vse?
<zajc> ja
<uni4dfx> ok uno klukco k sm ti prej reku skini stran
<zajc> sm
<uni4dfx> ok pol pa povej kaj ti dela v vsakem od sledečih korakov:
<uni4dfx> 1. pržgeš komp
<zajc> je pržgan
<zajc> :D
<uni4dfx> ja, doh, ampak na začetku ko pržgeš ane
<zajc> ja
<uni4dfx> ja? kaj ti dela takrat?
<zajc> ja nevem kaj bi moglu delat
<uni4dfx> ja oboje menda
<zajc> aja tu
<uni4dfx> js te sprašujem kaj teb dela
<zajc> :D
<zajc> ja dela oboje eth0 in 1
<uni4dfx> torej internet in tv ti dela
<zajc> tv ne dela
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zajc> sam pač eth1 je up
<uni4dfx> ja to Å¡e ne pomen da dela :D
<uni4dfx> ok
<uni4dfx> pol vžgeš TV
<uni4dfx> in se kaj zgodi
<zajc> nč
<uni4dfx> (meaning povežeš eth1)
<uni4dfx> ne mislm da vžgeš televizor k je v tvoji sobi fizično...
<zajc> ja razumem
<zajc> ne dela tv
<zajc> sam net
<zajc> tv užgem ni nič
<uni4dfx> ja čak
<zajc> vlc ku de mu nebi dau nč za playat
<uni4dfx> na začetku si reku da ti TV dela
<zajc> ne dela
<zajc> sm reku
<zajc> nigdr ne dela
<zajc> dela sam ku disejblam eth1
<zajc> nevem kaj ti ni jasnu :D
<uni4dfx> <zajc> tv mi dela sam ce mam eth0 disejblan
<zajc> eth0 *
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> ok
<zajc> in ni vaznu al je takoj al cez eno uro
<uni4dfx> vklop eth0 pa nam povej kaj ti izpiše komanda route
<uni4dfx> pol pa še izklop eth1 in nam spet povej kaj ti izpiše ista komanda
<uni4dfx> eth0*
<uni4dfx> pol pa Å¡e v obeh primerih nalep izpis od ifconfig
<zajc> http://pastebin.com/031jDE2F
<Pepelka> Kernel IP routing table  Destination     Gateway
<gapi> kaj je zdej z tem ifconfig od zajca
<zajc> nch bomo ju3 ustimali
<zajc> je ksna ura
<zajc> :D
<uni4dfx> kok je hud video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXbCwq4ewBU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Rap News 5: Wikileaks & the war on journalism (ft. Julian Assange)
<CrazyLemon> not :D
<CrazyLemon> sam majjo pa hude rime :D
<uni4dfx> nov Catalyst je zuni
<uni4dfx> baje so eni compiz popravki not
 * CrazyLemon doesnt care
<CrazyLemon> opensource ftw :D
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-14
<napsy> uu pa res
<napsy> so ze v archu zgleda
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon enjoy your room-temperature-level FPS :D
<CrazyLemon> workstation doesnt need FPS :D
<uni4dfx> tud ATI grafične ne ;)
<Sky[x]> kšn dizajner kle ?
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela, zeko je nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> http://solata.info/tr.jpg
<Sky[x]> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> sick shit :D
<uni4dfx> si probu driver napsy?
<uni4dfx> ah klinc
<CrazyLemon> je odpussyal spat :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 3drjan: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<miha> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<miha> kako kaj :)
<teardrop> lo
<miha> lo
<teardrop> cu
<miha> tale magento mi ratuje kr vsec...lepo narejen za opensource :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/blog/763
<Pepelka> Re�iti slovensko demokracijo! Ali znamo in zmoremo? - Finance.si
<napsy> http://dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042410061
<Pepelka> Assange je izza re&scaron;etk napadel vodilna plačilna podjetja Visa, MasterCard in PayPal | Dnevnik
<napsy> um lol ?
<miha> napsy: no neki stikov majo wikileaks z anonimnezi
<napsy> seveda
<miha> mislim da jim ti skrbijo za mirrorje, dns itd
<napsy> um sam poglej si naslov :D
<miha> hehe
<napsy> nism se mogu zadrzat :D
<miha> sj prov
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1217.snc4/156938_1758306722608_1387219558_1946409_5736837_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1387219558
<uni4dfx> pa tok sm mel tremo pred mailing listo
<uni4dfx> sej sploh odgovoril navjo :)
<upd> heh
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/afera-wikileaks-in-oblak.html
<Pepelka> Afera Wikileaks in oblak
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: povezava na internet v Å¡tudentu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3293/new/posts/
<miha> to pa dela viagra: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-11982051
<Pepelka> BBC News - Man jailed over attempted rape of woman aged 92
<hrga> uh
<miha> An 81-year-old man from Bedfordshire who admitted attempting to rape a 92-year-old woman in her home in 2000 has been jailed for five-and-a-half-years.
<miha> dobr je, da mu stoji :)
<uni4dfx>     http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/dec/14/chrome-os-richard-stallman-warning
<Pepelka> Google's ChromeOS means losing control of data, warns GNU founder Richard Stallman | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<miha> http://www.finance.si/297512/Slovenija-iz-%26%23187%3Bpopolne-demokracije%26%23171%3B-v-%26%23187%3Bdemokracijo-z-napakami%26%23171%3B
<Pepelka> Slovenija iz &#187;popolne demokracije&#171; v &#187;demokracijo z napakami&#171; - Finance.si
<Grega> ej, a kdo ve kako delujejo ti usb skype telefoni?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da tako kot skype na pcju samo da imaš fizični telefon :D
<Grega> ampak.. a mores odtipkat telefonsko ali lahko govoris z osebo, ki jo pac imas na listi.. ker nekateri sploh nimajo zaslona in ne vem kako bi pol zbral to osebo
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da greš usb priključek v PC
<CrazyLemon> bi predvidevam da se uporablja skypejev vmesnik
<Grega> opciji sta dve, ena je usb, druga pa, da se connecata na router.. slednji so malo drazji
<Grega> ampak.. ce mores uporabit skypeov vmesnik.. pol je ta telefon itak useless.. in so dejansko samo slusalke+mikrofon v "telefon" obliki
<CrazyLemon> a je ta k se priklop na router wireless?
<miha> skype za win mobile zna lepo telefonirat
<miha> za android pa se ne :)
<CrazyLemon> miha no no :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-mobile/skype-mobile/android/
<Pepelka> Skype mobile™ for Android™ smartphones
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja, omogoca sam preusmeritev klicev s skype credits
<miha> kar ni zastonj ane
<miha> win mobile zna kot na pcju telefonirat po netu
<CrazyLemon> miha  drugač pa skype ni edini voip client :) obstaja še kopica drugih
<miha> seveda.. ampak... kaj ce mors govorit z uporabnikom, ko ma skype? :)
<CrazyLemon> em..kaj ma veze kaj uporabnik ima? če vse deluje po voip protokolu pol je čist vseeno ker client uporabljaš...
<CrazyLemon> v teoriji..v praksi ne vem kako je ker ne uporabljam voip :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja lej ekiga/netmeeting majo tud voip, sam noben ne uporablja, ker nimajo imenika prijavljenih prijateljev
<miha> in je za vecino to neuporabno
<CrazyLemon> pust ekigo..zdj govoriva o android clientih
<CrazyLemon> probi fring <-> skype
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t445485
<Pepelka> Spletno oko za cenzuro interneta @ Slo-Tech
<miha> fring so odstranl skype podporo, ker jih je skype hotu tozit
<miha> kr poglej
<CrazyLemon> podpira pa sip
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač je men osebno nonsense met voip na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> k omrežja niso tok dobra
<miha> to ma smisel kot wlan telefon
<miha> kar lahk seveda posebi kupis
<miha> kot 'skype telefon'
<miha> in ni brezveze, takoj ko mors koga v tujino klicat
<CrazyLemon> ja..in moraš počakat da najdeš wlan tko da ne pride do motenj :)
<miha> seveda
<CrazyLemon> no..pol ta 'takoj' ti ne pomaga dost :D
<miha> :)
<miha> ok res je
<miha> lej tle starci od familije cele niso vedl kaj je skype, dokler ni sla sestricna za par mescev na nizozemsko al belgijo, sj sm pozabu
<miha> od takrat vedo, da skype zakon
<miha> po telefonu je poklicala pa rekla sam pridte na skype :)
<miha> pa je blo
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak oni so mel to na PCju :)
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> sj nimam nč proti skypeu kot skypeu..ampak pravim da je zame nonsense voip na današnjih omrežjih :)
<miha> pa ni tolk no, ze mobitel ma dost prenosa za kodiran zvok
<miha> ce je signal vredu
<miha> video je cist neki drugega
<miha> zvok pa gre
<CrazyLemon> v večjih mestih mogoče :)
<miha> jap
<miha> smo na zurki nad laskim v hribih probal uploadat slike na facebook
<miha> v 10 minutah se facebook java uploader se nalozu ni
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nekak me to sploh ne preseneča :D
<CrazyLemon> še meni se včasih sploh ne prikaže :)
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Slovenija-stopila-na-pot-spletne-cenzure.html
<Pepelka> Slovenija stopila na pot spletne cenzure | E-družba  | E-svet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/Svet/Zanimivosti/2010/12/Srb_v_Sarm_el_Sejku_ubil_smrtonosnega_morskega_psa.aspx        hahaha
<Pepelka> Srb v Å arm el Å ejku ubil smrtonosnega morskega psa - SiOL.net
<miha> kje je marko-_--  da nekaj sovraznega naredimo proti temu ocesu
<CrazyLemon> da siol take novice objav..to je že sramota
<miha> CrazyLemon: kulska novica je to :D
<miha> tak verjetno zveni :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ni resnično :D
<miha> pa kaj
<miha> kako bi to spletno oko kaznovali?
<miha> zdj ti komunisti prav pretiravajo
<a35441> jaz jih podpiram.
<miha> zakaj?
<miha> zdj bomo moral potni list pokazat za komentarje?
<miha> pa kje so to vidl
<a35441> poglej komentarje na 24ur :)
<miha> sj imajo IP dost, ce je res kaj kaznivega, lahko policija najde. tko bo pa vsak nedeljski idiot si drznil kratit svobodo govora.
<miha> ja in?
<miha> eni zafrustriranci iz partije bodo zdj srali po vseh'
<angelcek> mene so prijavli
<angelcek> :)
<miha> ja saj
<miha> neki mormo narest sicer se tu ne bomo mogli vlade sinfat vec
<angelcek> heh moj odvetnik se je sam smeju
<miha> ja? :)
<angelcek> k je vidu obtoznico
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> napisov sm pa citiram: Namesto da bi se zgledovali po afroamericanih... bi raje v solo hodili
<miha> hehe
<angelcek> in sm biu rasno nestrpen
<angelcek> al nek
<angelcek> :D
<upd> kdo te je prijavil verjetno nisi izvedel ?
<angelcek> sm
<angelcek> en pedr iz mladine
<angelcek> :)
<miha> hehe tm tak so vsi taki
<upd> aja :) to bi jest poiskal pa razbil
<angelcek> sej sm ga poisku
<angelcek> :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> bravo
<angelcek> sam g anism razbiu
<angelcek> ni mu blo jasno kok sm zvedu vse o njemu:D
<angelcek> :D
<upd> heh :)
<miha> paz da te nau se zarad tega prijavu :D
<miha> zihr si spijon
<angelcek> :)
<miha> ze vohunijo, ta testing123  mi je sumljiv
<christooss1> miha rofl
<christooss1> :)
<angelcek> zihr
<angelcek> :>
<angelcek> snifbot
<christooss1> to je moj acc :P
<christooss1> mislm neki testiram
<angelcek> aha!
<angelcek> ti si ta!
<christooss1> jst sm Å¡pijun
<christooss1> valjda
<christooss1> vse se snema!!!
<miha> to itak
<angelcek> haha za tebe je dost ze cw:D
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvDPweOW8So
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Running Riot Cocksparrer
<angelcek> Things you say, Things you do sure worry me,
<angelcek> When were out on the street making money for you in your society.
<angelcek> It seems to me the time is right,
<angelcek> for another generation and another street fight.
<angelcek> Got no future, sure got a right, i got a right to live.
<angelcek> eh mal flood
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> sry
<angelcek> I can't stand the peace and quiet, Because all i want is a running.... RIOT!
<angelcek> heh
<angelcek> evo miha
<angelcek> :>
<miha> angelcek: torej bomo kej naredili? :)
<angelcek> sure zrihti mi en ilegal shell brez iptabels
<angelcek> :)
<miha> kolk € to stane? :)
<angelcek> ne stane:)
<angelcek> exploit it
<angelcek> :>
<miha> kje najdes? :)
<angelcek> http://users.volja.net/angelcek88/
<Pepelka> [X-hacking] Is there any future for us!? [X-hacking]
<angelcek> ha
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> like 7 let
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> http://www.spletno-oko.si/index.php?fl=0&p1=603&p2=573&p3=702&id=702
<Pepelka> Spletno Oko
<angelcek> miha, ti si pa bedak ker si 6 let straješi od mene!
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> prijavi me
<angelcek> :>
<Grega> angelcek: ejga, malo prevec si ti nakazal :)
<angelcek> kolk?:O
<angelcek> 300?
<angelcek> mnda nism zajebu
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> :>
<Grega> ne, 3000
<Grega> hoces kaj nazaj? :>
<angelcek> :O
<angelcek> eh mesecna placa
<angelcek> :))
<Grega> btk :)
<Grega> se sploh ne pozna :>
<angelcek> mja
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> STAY AWAY FROM ME, YOU’RE A LIABILITY
<angelcek> FUCK YOU! JUST ANOTHER CASUALTY
<angelcek> VICTIM! IS ALL YOU ARE TO ME
<angelcek> nananna
<bogdanov> lol
<andrejz> če je kdo v lj in bi rad prišel na prevajalsko pivo, naj se čez 0,5 ure oglasi v baru Cezar pri Lj borzi.
<andrejz> pivo je že vhlajeno ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] wazabaza: Pidgin po določenem času ne deluje več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4626/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<miha> matthei je od ubuntu na slotech?
<upd> si dobla sir
<upd> haha zdej že na salamoncu fail
<Tony__> Dober večer
<CrazyLemon> mrrrrrzlo
<Tony__> Zopet rabim pomoč
<CrazyLemon> spet? pa kaj ti počneš s tem svojim računalnikom :D
<Tony__> z zgornje vrstice v Gnome mi je izginilo "programi mesta sistem
<Tony__> kako bi obnovil
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na zgornjo vrstico (katera se kliče pult)
<CrazyLemon> dodaj na pult -> Glavni meni GNOME
<Tony__> Igram se, saj ob instalaciji piše da lahko vse delaš :)
<Tony__> to sem že naredil in potem je samo zank od gnome, ni pa teh napisov gor
<Tony__> rad bi obnovil na prejšnje stanje
<CrazyLemon> hm..good point
<miha> heh
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar ti iščeš je torej "menijska vrstica"
<Tony__> Kje je to zapisano, da bi lahko popravil :9
<Tony__> ja, tako bi lahko rekel
<miha> če ne drugega, vse nastavitve gnome lahk vedn brišeš .gnome2 ... potem je kot po namestitvi
<CrazyLemon> ne tako bi lahko rekel ampak tako je
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> desni klik na zgornjo vrstico (katera se kliče pult)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dodaj na pult -> menijska vrstica
<Tony__> Prikorjena menijska vrstica?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ja
<Tony__> Hvala na pomoči, Ko prideš v Lj me pokliči, dobiš za pivo
<Tony__> damv tel ali mail :)
<CrazyLemon> Tony__ jah..eni (sicer prevajalci ampak tudi js sm med njimi) pravkar v LJ pijejo pivo
<CrazyLemon> drugič prej povej pa lahk skupi pijete :D
<Tony__> jaz sem z dolenjske, sm samo dopoldne v LJ
 * CrazyLemon ne pije.. piva :D
<Tony__> železničar :)
<Tony__> saj bo kaj drugega
<CrazyLemon> ah tako :)
<Tony__> pivo je bilo tako rečeno, da ni ravno kava :)
<CrazyLemon> a si strojevodja ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tony__> ne nisem, rajš ne povem kje delam da se ne boste smejali.
<CrazyLemon> hm..verjetno nisi glede na to da si sam dopoldne v lj :)
<CrazyLemon> škoda..pa lih sm se veselil da te prašam kok zahtevno je dejansko vlak vozit :D
<Tony__> V glavnem na železnici propagiram linux, sicer zelo neuspešno, pa vendar vsaj slišijo da obstaja :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> železničar ki propagira linux...zanimivo :D
<Tony__> delam pa v informatiki
<Tony__> ok
<Tony__> grem to porihtat nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ah..fajn..če bom potreboval službo v Lj te bom že kontaktiral :D
<Tony__> še ena težava, v meniju mest, ko klikneš karkoli od map ali domačo mapo odpre alastnosti namizja (ozadja)
<Tony__> če dam bližnjico na pult pa je bližnjica normalna vendar ne deluje
<Tony__> Mesta
<CrazyLemon> poglej lastnosti te bližnjice
<CrazyLemon> če kaže na pravo mesto
<Tony__> ja, normalno piše file// ime mape
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa z desnim klikom na Programi| Mesta|Sistem
<Tony__> ko pa klikneš nanjo odpre lastnosti
<CrazyLemon> imaš v "uredi menije"
<CrazyLemon> tam poglej če so mesta pravilno naštimana
<CrazyLemon> eh pozab..tam ni mest
<CrazyLemon> pa zdj se mi je zdelo kot da sm jih vidu tam
<Tony__> saj to, ni jih tam
<CrazyLemon> svetujem ti logout in nato spet login.. to se je neki gnomeu zmešalo :)
<Tony__> tudi po ponovnem zagonu je tako
<CrazyLemon> no..pol pa ostane Å¡e zadnji korak
<CrazyLemon> <miha> če ne drugega, vse nastavitve gnome lahk vedn brišeš .gnome2 ... potem je kot po namestitvi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tony__> najprej je odpiral vlc, ko sem ga odsstranil je nekaj časa delovalo, seedaj je pa začel odpirati lastnosti ozdja
<Tony__> Kje pa to naredim??
<CrazyLemon> najlažje je v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš 'rm -rf .gnome2"
<Tony__> katera komanda :)
<Tony__> aha, bom probasl, sedaj sta že dava piva :)
<CrazyLemon> btw..na katerih OSji laufajo strežniki pri vas? :)
<ups_> https://skupnost.mstech.si/Picture/Detail/700 yey pogrešam to predavalnico :)
<Tony__> Ne dela
<Tony__> katerkoli mapo hočem odpreti iz menija mesta, mi odpre lastnosti namizja
<Tony__> to do sedaj še nisem srečal
<Tony__> Če pa potegnem bližnjico na namizje pa dela normalno
<Tony__> any idea?
<CrazyLemon> hm..kako misliš lastnosti namizja? ..misliš videz pa to?
<Tony__> ja
<Tony__> videz oken in izdaje
<Tony__> ozadje
<Tony__> sorry
<Tony__> mam neki debele prste :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..tudi meni se je enkrat to tko odpiralo
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem več kako sem to popravu
<Tony__> ma ne najdem pametnega odgovra
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa programi pa sistem ?
<CrazyLemon> to ti normalno dela?
<Tony__> evo rešil
<Tony__> alt+f2
<Tony__> klikneš na mapo in dašš odpri z drugim programom, izbereš brskalnik datotek, in odpri, vse skupaj zapreš in dela
<Tony__> :)
<Tony__> sam Å¡e odjavu se nisem :)
<CrazyLemon> simple k pasulj :D
<Tony__> da vidim ali dela po ponovni prijavi
<Tony__> ja sam nelogično ka brskalnik datotek odpiraš z brskalnikom datotek
<Tony__> ja simple as that :)
<CrazyLemon> če si dal da si zapomne da odpira to vrsto datotek z brskalnikom datotek :)
<CrazyLemon> pol bo delal
<CrazyLemon> če ne ne bo :D
<Tony__> mislim da sem, bom pa še če ne bo delalo
<Grega> ne vem ce ne bom dal tega videa na vsako svojo prvo stran
<Grega> http://www.dump.com/2010/12/13/the-vendor-client-relationship-in-real-world-situations-video/
<Pepelka> The Vendor Client Relationship In Real World Situations [VIDEO]
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<Grega> au, moj nov podpis na supportu: Dobro, hitro ali poceni? Samo dvoje zmorem, katero zelite?
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> quick and cheap = prostitutes slogan :D
<Grega> ampak pol ni good :/
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..you cant have it all :D
<miha> Naredim, kar mi je naroceno. Ce sem naredil slabo, ste mi ze tako narocili.
<Tony__> Nč zdaj pa pod tuš, mal pa v krevet da se spočijemo, ker jutr je treba v nove zamge.
<miha> Tony__: velik uspeha...
<Tony__> Ahm CrazyLemon, kaj te najdem kje v kiberpipi?
<Tony__> ah Miha pr počivanju mam zmerej velik uspeha :)
<CrazyLemon> Tony__ dvomim...glede na to da ne vem kje je kiberpipa :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..približno vem..nism pa bil nikoli tam :)
<Tony__> ok, pol pa v prvem bijeu na desni
<Tony__> :)
<Tony__> jaz pa enkrat, sam sem mislu da si kot prevajalec kje v bližini
<CrazyLemon> a-a..kot rečeno..eni prevajalci (med njimi tudi ubuntu.si moderator) so se danes dobil tam v bližini :)
<Tony__> miha pr zmagah pa nisem najboljši :)
<Tony__> Kako si že prej napisal Naredim kar mi je...............
<Tony__> in tako napre
<Tony__> naprej
<Tony__> Lepo
<miha> Naredim, kar mi je naroceno. Ce sem naredil slabo, ste mi ze tako narocili.
<Tony__> ubuntu je napredoval veliko tam od 5 verzije, tam nekje sem začel z ubuntujem delati, bolj uporabnik kot kaj drugega
 * CrazyLemon gre pred tv..kmalu bo 'The big game'  
<Tony__> mi je pa všeč k ni kar naprej nekai okenčki, kot v win, zato sem tudi ostal na Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in tony..verzija 5 je bila druga oz. tretja ubuntu različica k je vidla svet :)  ..tko da je bila še v povojih
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da js takrat niti vedu nisem kaj je ubuntu :D
<Tony__> doma in v službi, čeprav sem moral tam napisati ostro pismo, saj so zahtevali, oziroma rekli da je politika železnice da se uporablja win, ampak je ostalo po moje :)
<Tony__> in dlam na ubuntu
<miha> hmmm kako ti pa to uspe?
<Tony__> ja vem, takrat je bilo precej hroščato, sedaj pa lepo dela
<miha> mislim.. delajo aplikacije na ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> na železnicah bi res mogli mal bl razmislit ter začet uporabljat odprtokodne/brezplačne rešitve..ker nimajo ravno neki preveč denarja :)
<Tony__> ja dela vse, mapper, kot železniški podatkovni server dela na redhatu, kot server, sicer ni klienta za linux, vendar tudi win klient lepo dela, mal se je bilo za poigrati in od takrat lepo dela
<Tony__> NI v interesu ljudi, naučeni so na to in če daš oz samo omeniš kaj drugega je ogenj v strehi
<Tony__> Pa ne samo uporabniki, tudi progranerji, ki delajo v mapperju
<Tony__> kje pa , linux ne niti od razno
<Tony__> sam da omenim: z mojo starostjo sem med maljšimi v informatiki :)
<Tony__> upam da ne boste vprašali za leta
<CrazyLemon> MAPPER is supported on a number of platforms, including the Univac 1100 and Sperry 2200 mainframes, Unisys A-Series mainframes, Unix, Windows NT, Windows PCs, and most recently a version for LINUX.
<Tony__> drži, sam klientov ni
<CrazyLemon> torej je podpora tudi za linux :)
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<Tony__> oziroma sedaj je to biz
<Tony__> nekaj so sicer delali v tej smeri sam kakšnega uradnega klienta ni ne za mac niti za linux
<CrazyLemon> kak se pa imenuje windows client..da vidim kak to zgleda :)
<Tony__> na serverjih pa ja tam pa dela večina na linux-u
<Tony__> že ko so uvajali ta server na Linux-u je bil tak halo da ni res
<Tony__> aha
<Tony__> moja leta
<Tony__> vam zaupam??
<CrazyLemon> ni treba..vemo da si ..hm.. 38
<Tony__> drugo leto bom srečal abrahama
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tony__> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh ..mal sem pol zgrešil :D
<Tony__> eno malo pa ja
<CrazyLemon> in si med mlajšimi praviš? :)
<Tony__> je tako
<CrazyLemon> pol čez 5 let bodo vsi več ali manj šli v penzijo :D
<Tony__> in ne počutim se dobro tam, vsak samo svoj vrtiček čuva, ima za vzddrževati de ali tri aplikacije,napriemer, eden sam za firewall skrbi in  porte odpira in zapira itd
<Tony__> si iščem nekaj bolj dinamičnega,
<Tony__> ja letos jih gre 6
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav
<Tony__> drugo leto spet nekaj, pol bom pa že jaz na vrsti
<Tony__> sivcer pa kar je takih del delajo zunanji izvajalc
<Tony__> ne pa tej naši dinozavri :)
<Tony__> ok, zdaj pa tud jaz pod tuš pa v krevet
<Tony__> pa da ne boste tega naprej dali, saj vem da se snema, pravice reproducirat vam pa ne dam :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tony__> ga ne boš našel na netu
<Tony__> kar poskusi mapper najti
<Tony__> hmm, lahko ti pošljem je čist simpl saj delaš vse na serverju
<CrazyLemon> sej iščem pa bol mal najdem :)
<Tony__> kot na primer v konzoli na drugem računalniku
<Tony__> ja to je ena specialna zadeva, čak bom pogldal al mam kakee linke
<Tony__> http://public.support.unisys.com/framework/publicterms.aspx?returnurl=%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2FDocumentationSearch.aspx%3FID=37%26pla=ps%26nav=ps
<Pepelka> Terms of Use
<Tony__> no tukaj imaš vsaj nekaj, mislim da je mpc gor, klient
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<Tony__> Maš skoraj vse, z navodili itd
<Tony__> Tako da si boš lahko ustvaril sliko, če te zanima boš lahko na železnico pršu :)
<Tony__> sicer ni najboljpša plača je pa manj dela :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi z veseljem zamenjal tega k porte odpira/zapira :D
<Tony__> jaz tut, pa se preveč tm drži :)
<Tony__> ampak vseeno ne, kartica, vrata, poforčkat se moraš k prideš, k greš, kok nardiš itaq ni važno, sam da si tm, k v zaporu :)
<Tony__> vratar
<CrazyLemon> jah boljše tam k pa nekje kjer je dosti več dela :))
<Tony__> ne vem, če je ekipa dobra, če je delo zanimivo se da tudi ob obilici dela zdržat, tukaj je druga skrajnost, gniješ pri živem telesu
<CrazyLemon> ah sej je internet takoj pri roki..narediš kaj koristnega ter začneš recimo pisat članke za ubuntu.si :))
<Tony__> vsak sedi v svoji pisarni, in bulji v komp
<Tony__> se ne dogaja nič
<Tony__> jaz sem bil od nekdaj bolj na terenu, malo sem malo tja, še zase kaj vmes, no tukaj sem 1 leto in se že dogovarjam da bi šel na ddrugo delovno mesto,sicer program v maperju ni zahtevno napisat, vendar se nič ne dogaja, vsak pa je neki strokovnjak da dol padeš :)
<CrazyLemon> kje pa si bil prej da si bil na terenu?
<Tony__> kar poskusiš predlagati te takoj porežejo,saj so oni vendar dogoletni strokovnjaki
<Tony__> saj ne vejo da 10 let v računalništvu pomeni kot sto let pr avtu :)
<Tony__> ah zgodba, na progo sem šel za navadnega delavca, potem za vrataraj, potem malo v računovodsstvo, pa na parkirišča, pa na upravo.........
<Tony__> nisem se rodil v pisarni, na železnici sem najprej kramp dobil v roke :)
<CrazyLemon> oh madona..ti pa si zamenjal kar neki poklicev :)
<Tony__> Ob tem končal šolo, se poročil dobil otroke, se ločil .............
<Tony__> ja kar nekaj, ja šofer, premikač, vodja parkirišč......
<Tony__> računocvodja, programer, ah kje je to še access sem malo obladal svoje čase :)
<Tony__> saj zato pa živimo da se učimo, s tem ne mislim šolske učenosti ampak se učimo življenja :)
<Tony__> več poskusiš več veš, več ti ostane, bolj si dinamičen in felksibilen ....
<Tony__> žspet filozofiram :)
<Tony__> ok zdaj pa lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> ja..tudi js grem pred tv... noč
<Tony__> se oglasim ko bom spet kakšno pomoč rabil :)
<CrazyLemon> kar :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EbO4wKcTWY&feature=player_embedded oo fak keri pospeški
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 1100rwhp SUPRA BURNOUT BLOWS ENGINE MUST SEE!!!!!
<Sky[x]> A:visited {text-decoration: none;} mam pa še vsen mi ga obarva kot obiskanega že, kšna ideja why ?
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-15
<CrazyLemon> tale nadya pa kr dobr igra
<CrazyLemon> (pokerstars.net)
<Sky[x]> ?
<Screamboy> https://screamplanet.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/moj-pes-spilek-pujs/
<Pepelka> Moj pes + Å¡pilek pujs :)  &laquo; Screamboy
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> :P
<Sky[x]> prejle sem mal zaspal
<Sky[x]> in zdj mam že skoe 2h zamude po delovnem načrtu za tole noč :(
<Sky[x]> zgleda da sploh spat nam šu nič do pooldneva grrr
<bogdanov> deli deli
<bogdanov> !
<Sky[x]> hja :S
<bogdanov> saj kes bo kaj
<bogdanov> jokas
<bogdanov> pizda as geek a nis
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> keš ti po 2 neprespnih nočep in cel dan šihta nič ne pomaga
<Sky[x]> k komej gledaš
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sj bos spau
<bogdanov> cez vikend
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> hja
<Sky[x]> čez vikend me čaka premik dedicated serverja na VPS
<Sky[x]> kurc bom spal :>
<bogdanov> zakva na
<bogdanov> vps?
<Sky[x]> cnej je :D
<Sky[x]> pa ne da se mi več jebat s hardwerom , pa ni dnarja za nov server :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> vps sux
<Sky[x]> why
<Sky[x]> bomo vidl zdj u nedelo k bomo Å¡tartal z vps kako bo zadeva kej delala :>
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> en simpl cms bi rabu :>
<Sky[x]> maš kšn predlog
<CrazyLemon> pa kok služb maš ti? :D
<Sky[x]> 2 do 4 :>
<Sky[x]> pol pa kukr je dela :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol neki kle jokaš k nč ne spiš..jah če hočeš met X služb pol pa deli kurba :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš s tok dnarja..a boš šou ukrajinke pogledat al kaj :))
<Sky[x]> ma tole zdj sem se mal zajebov res k se preveč teram
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti jihi bo zrihtal s popustom :DD
<Sky[x]> tele dva ni mam res overload :S
<CrazyLemon> jih*
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat...n8
<Sky[x]> ajd
<Sky[x]> jst pa kej nardit Å¡e :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: K: Visual Basic.NET od začetka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4628/new/posts/
<bogdanov> itak zrihtam
<bogdanov> kurba sm su u kazinojca spusiv 20
<bogdanov> ne nepada
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva ti skyx
<bogdanov> a ma ksn laptop za zdilat
<Sky[x]> mojga tastarga ti prodam da si jst enga appla kupm k tale ne sfolga več furat
<bogdanov> ker model
<Sky[x]> netbeansa + chrome + opera + putty + filezilla + mirc + msn + thunderbird + xampp :)
<Sky[x]> dell 1535 studio t550 proc neki tacga
<Sky[x]> 15"
<bogdanov> mam doma
<bogdanov> 1735
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> p un gumb pr kraj mi sploh noče prjet
<Sky[x]> če je ekran odprt pot določenim kotom
<Sky[x]> sam nv možno da zato k mi plastika se polomila glih tam :>
<bogdanov> aha
<Sky[x]> gapi ker pozn :P
<gapi> jp
<bogdanov> haha
<gapi> lol
<gapi> kaj folk res ne mora spat
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :D
<gapi> Å¡e enka skadim pa grem v horizontalo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a kdo proda ksn SSD
<bogdanov> disk?
<gapi> prej kupm kakega kot prodam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tim jst svojga
<bogdanov> 16 prodav
<bogdanov> k bom dobu veciga
<bogdanov> haha
<gapi> 16 gb ?
<bogdanov> ja
<gapi> koklk bi hotu met zanjga
<bogdanov> ma nevem kok je sploh vredn kej to
<bogdanov> :D
<gapi> za kako roter kišto več kot dovolj velik
<gapi> router
<Sky[x]> ket v netbeans vidš ket je lokacija odprtega fajla ?
<bogdanov> gapi true :)
<gapi> koklk je res življenska doba the ssd-jev
<gapi> da se celice izrabijođ
<gapi> ah pozna ura
<bogdanov> pojma
<gapi> nč grem jest spat
<bogdanov> gn
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> lenny kravitz  mi prepeva na radiju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1024-2: OpenJDK regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1024-2
<tnm_> kaj potrebujem da instaliratm ubuntu brey gfaricnega vmesnika?
<napsy> tnm_: alternate cd
<tnm_> wtf, kje to snamem
<tnm_> na ubuntu strani?
<napsy> mislim da
<tnm_> alternative downloads
<tnm_> tole bo
<napsy> aha
<napsy> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<napsy> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<napsy> enega od teh dveh
<tnm_> kaj pa xubuntu tudi obstaja?
<napsy> aha
<tnm_> sej pomoje bo tud GNOME lavfal
<napsy> ce ga instaliras, ja
<tnm_> a pr alternative cd lahko zbiram, ce ga hocem nasnet?
<napsy> ce mas ubuntu je tak ze privzeto namescen
<tnm_> ahm
<tnm_> sam ya tale xubuntu ne najdem
<napsy> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Pepelka> Xubuntu Home Page | Xubuntu
<napsy> tu ga najdes
<tnm_> iscem, pa ni najdbe
<napsy> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu#maverick
<Pepelka> Get Xubuntu | Xubuntu
<napsy> tu je
<tnm_> ja tukaj je xubuntu, samo kje je pa alternate CD?=
<napsy> to pa ne vem ce xubuntu ponuja tut alternate cd
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> lp
<miha> kje so fdvjevski komunisti da enga cez uhe
<miha> sovrazni govor cez spletno oko :)
<napsy> miha: http://dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042410355
<Pepelka> RKC: Verski pouk bi koristil učencem in družbi | Dnevnik
<miha> ne gledam dnevnika vec
<miha> daj mi clanek v mediju, ki ni cenzuriran
<miha> bojkot je edino kr mi preostane
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<miha> pač teh ne berem več: MMC, delo.si, dnevnik.si, vecer.com, siol.net in zurnal24.si
<miha> režimski mediji...
<miha> slava komunizmu
<napsy> in kaj pol beres?
<miha> finance, reporter, pozar...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.siol.net/svet/zanimivosti/2010/12/srb_v_sarm_el_sejku_ubil_smrtonosnega_morskega_psa.aspx
<Pepelka> Srb v Å arm el Å ejku ubil smrtonosnega morskega psa - SiOL.net
<miha> hehe
<miha> na dnu piše da je to šala
<miha> drugač pa kulska novica
<miha> !translate en sl review
<Pepelka> Pregled
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t445633
<Pepelka> Je FBI podtaknil stranska vrata v OpenBSD? @ Slo-Tech
<Sky[x]> ma ja to sem bral
<Sky[x]> res sux to :S
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> živjo miha ;)
<miha> dan bejba :D kako
<sasa84> ej, ma bo bo ;)
<sasa84> pa ti?
<Sky[x]> dan bitch ! :D
<sasa84> ooo bitch! :D
<miha> !translate en sl Search Terms
<Pepelka> Iskanje izrazov
<miha> zanimiv prevod, kul
<upd> najboljša stvar na faksu je radiator ob školki
<andrejz> lol
<upd> res :D
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/new-general-strike-paralyzes-greece-100000-protesters-take-athens-streets
<Pepelka> New General Strike Paralyzes Greece As 100,000 Protesters Take To Athens Streets | zero hedge
<marko-_--> joj ta statistika
<miha> statistika je kul marko-_- preprosta pa z njo lahk strasis ljudi
<marko-_-> res ni težka, precej preprosti koncept je
<marko-_-> ampak... ko pride do nekih for
<marko-_-> kjer je toliko ton po kg toliko € in ostalo sranje
<marko-_-> se ne morem skoncetrirat
<upd> lohk si narišeš kaj imaš pa kaj rabiš
<boy18> Enter text here...ola
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11998632
<Pepelka> BBC News - Clashes as Greece gripped by fresh strike
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<sasa84> wiiiiii, limonca na faxu=melonca :D
<CrazyMelon> mja...boring na faxu=melonca :)
<sasa84> :)
<miha> sasa84: mene osebno bolj zanimajo tvoje melone ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa mate zdej?
<sasa84> miha, ja kaj naj ti rečem...
<miha> nic
<miha> rajs nic :D
<sasa84> miha, no, tud pokazala ti ne bom :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<miha> sasa84:  hehe :P
<CrazyMelon> preklet wlan
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem miha
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> bi vceraj sou v lj
<miha> preklet miha?
<miha> :D
<CrazyMelon> pa bi jih vidu :))
<miha> CrazyMelon: ne hodim kej dost v lj
<CrazyMelon> pol pa no titties for u :)))))
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, hahahahaha :D
<CrazyMelon> sasa racunalniska grafika - predavanje
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kar poslušej... ;)
<CrazyMelon> vsi razn dveh so na laptopih
<sasa84> kaj pa una dva delata? en predava, drug pa? :D
<hrga> davi purana
<hruske> telefonira.
<CrazyMelon> drug pa irca prek fona
<sasa84> drug pa po fonu Å¡tekna :D
<CrazyMelon> ce pa neke italijanske clipe
<CrazyMelon> predvaja
<hrga> ka mate opengl
<hrga> na predavanjih
<CrazyMelon> nismo tega se mel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<miha> mi smo mel sam seminarsko v opengl
<miha> sicer pretezno matematicno o matrikah.. afine transformacije.. kr je kul da razumes pol ka se dogaja ko das transtale,rotate...
<upd> quaternions :)
<miha> a? mislim homogene (4x4) ?
<miha> mislis? :D
<miha> al kej od robotike :)
<upd> 4D ja
<upd> možno da so homogene :D
<upd> blabla(10,10); a sta to argumenta funkcije al paramatra
<miha> zadnji stolpec translacija, zadnja vrstica skalirni faktorji, neki takega?
<miha> al to sam zadnja celica spodi desno
<upd> ja lohk je tud skalar, ponavad so pa trije vektorji, pa za vsak vekttor kot rotacije
<miha> ja 3x3 je rotacija ane, levo zgoraj
<upd> pač uporabno za avijon k maš yaw pitch pa roll, da lohk z enim ukazom rotiraš vse smeri za določene kote
<miha> važn je da veš, da ni vseen vrstni red operacij rotiranja, da je to stvar dogovora? :D
<miha> te matrike "v splosnem" niso kumutativne: AB=BA ? :D
<miha> !=
<upd> NISO!
<upd> to ja :D
<upd> so kr fajn rezultati če zajebaš vrstni red
<miha> to smo mi mel pr robotiki
<miha> razlicne nacine 3d kotov
<miha> yaw pitch roll ena možnost ane
<upd> heh ja, se stvar kr hitro zakomplicira
<upd> a to ste dejansko delal z roboti al samo v programih
<miha> lahk si mal delu z robotot, jst nism, sam gledu :)
<miha> jst sm s kodo simulatorja se igral
<upd> aja heh, jest bi to se cel dan igral če bi imel možnost :)
<upd> no sej simulatorji so tud zanimivi
<miha> lego mindstorm... ? :)
<upd> mja morm si nabavit
<upd> 329,99 € ma še vedno drago
<CrazyMelon> waaacaap
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyMelon> ma nc..barvam svojga miska..pa sploh nimam idej glede barv :)
<CrazyMelon> kr crno/siv bo
<marko-_-> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9687/openbsdbackdoorlocated.jpg
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<miha> marko-_-: heh
<miha> zdj bo žurka: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNYG9mqUyo najvecji kritik Federal Reserve, bo zdj v senatu zadolžen za to :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Congressman Paul on CNBC's Closing Bell with Maria Barteroma
<miha> !google quantitative easing explained youtube
<Pepelka> Watch and Download Quantitative Easing Explained from YouTube ... http://youtubeking10.blogspot.com/2010/11/watch-and-download-quantitative-easing.html
<miha> hmm
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTUY16CkS-k
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Quantitative Easing Explained
<marko-_-> kje v wordu vstaviš kazalo?
<marko-_-> !translate sl en kazalo
<Pepelka> index
<marko-_-> sam se ne reče index
<marko-_-> !translate sl en kazalo vsebine
<Pepelka> toc
<marko-_-> wtf
<sasa84> marko-_-, prvo moraš označit naslove... pol za kazalo maš pa tam pr vstavi... kazalo vsebine
<CrazyMelon> prav ocitno je da sasa pise diplomsko :p
<miha> marko-_-: table of contents
<marko-_-> in zakaj pol tega ne napiše? to je prizadeto, da uporablja kratice
<miha> ?
<miha> drugac pa sasa84 ti povedla :)
<miha> CrazyMelon: celjski ekonomisti se to ucijo v 1. letniku pr vajah iz racunalnistva, majo cist po diplomsko standarde teksta.. sm se naucu kako dat razlicno stevilcenje za... razlicne odseke :)
<miha> rimsko za prve strani
<miha> pol stevilcno
<miha> od 1
<miha> poucno to v 2007
<miha> ko so same ikone
<miha> se dobr da na googlu vse od m$
<sasa84> CrazyMelon :P
<sasa84> ja, dokler ni uvoda, se piše rimske številke...pol naprej pa arabske
<sasa84> in res je...to se po odsekih dela :D
<miha> :D
 * miha tud proba diplomsko pisat
<sasa84> a ja? :)
<miha> mhm
<sasa84> kaj pa študiraš?
<miha> računalništvo na feri
<miha> pa ti?
<sasa84> teologijo :)
<miha> uu koristno
<miha> !google mark of beast
<Pepelka> The Mark of the Beast http://www.markbeast.com/
<sasa84> miha, res je ;)
<marko-_-> ja vidim da mi je povedala miha
<marko-_-> ni mi jasen tvoj "?"
<sasa84> miha, mark ob the beast? :)
<miha> Raz 15,2
<miha> Videl sem tudi nekakšno stekleno morje, pomešano z ognjem. In tisti, ki so premagali zver in njeno podobo ter število njenega imena, so stali na tem steklenem morju, z Božjimi harfami v rokah.
<miha> kul, after party :D
<miha> marko-_-: ? kje so okrajsave
<sasa84> ja, poznam ta odlomek... sam kaj mi želiš povedat? :)
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> <marko-_-> !translate sl en kazalo vsebine
<marko-_-> <Pepelka> toc
<Pepelka> toc
<marko-_-> kaj ti ni jasno
<miha> sasa84: da je uporabno znanje
<marko-_-> zakaj ni odpisal table of contents
<miha> boljs ko astrologija ali tarot
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> no, kakšne profetične stvari puščam ob strani :P
<sasa84> je pa res, da me sicer eshatologija zlo zanima :P
<marko-_-> men se bo spipalo danes
<marko-_-> dobesedno
<marko-_-> zdaj komaj vidim kake dreke imam za sošolce
<sasa84> marko-_-, a Å¡e nis naredu?
<miha> !google eshatologija sskj
<marko-_-> ma ni blo to za mene, al vseeno hvala sasa84
<Pepelka> Spletni slovar besed slovenskega jezika - izid poizvedbe http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi_new/neva.exe?name=ssbsj&amp;expression=prid&amp;hs=21601
<miha> hm
<marko-_-> na facebooku mamo skupino za naš razred, da bi nam olajšalo vse skupaj, ko bi kdo kaj rabil al pa za učenje in podobne stvari
<marko-_-> in jaz vedno pomagam pri podatkovnih bazah pa algoritmih in programskih jezikih
<marko-_-> ker mi je fajn, pa še sam se poleg učim
<marko-_-> a zdaj ko rabim da mi kdo skenira en test za računalniške komponente
<marko-_-> pa noben ne odpiše
<marko-_-> pizda jim je materna, res
<sasa84> :\
<marko-_-> gnoji so, že vsa 4 leta, pa ne strinjam se s tem samo jaz
<miha> sasa84: jst se vcasih trudim kej prebrat od tega.. ampak "teologija tridnevja" je mal precudno za moj okus
<miha> o troedinosti bozjega
<sasa84> miha, eshatologija je "nauk o poslednjih rečeh"
<miha> aha, to kul
<sasa84> teologijo tridnevja si vzel v roke?
<marko-_-> sem sošolca vprašal če mi lahko za fiziko skenira neko snov ko sem bolan že cel teden pa mi je rekel da mi bo pa mi danes napiše sms da je drugemu sošolcu posodil zvezek pa da bi mi on, kontaktiram njega mi reče da mu SKENER NE DELA... mu rečem da si pridem po zvezek pa doma skeniram pa mu ga pripelam nazaj
<marko-_-> IN GA NI DOMA
<miha> sasa84: tud prebral.. morda četrtino.
<marko-_-> meni se bo res spipalo pa bom enega ubil:)
<sasa84> teologijo tridnevja od balthasarja?
<sasa84> zanimivo
<sasa84> !
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet kako so lahko ljudje taki prasci
<sasa84> meni osebno ni bla tolk všeč
<marko-_-> daj vidva se zdaj meni posvetita
<sasa84> marko-_-, se opravičujem ;)
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> v glavnem...res si bogi :)
<sasa84> če se ti tko za njih potrudš, bi pa lohk še oni mal pomigal
<marko-_-> jutri pišemo računalniške komponente pa ne vem kaj se naj učim, noben si ne more vzet časa pa skenirat tisti pofukani test, ker bo tak al tak enak
<marko-_-> v torek pišemo fiziko tudi mi manjka dosti ker sem bil bolan pa še sem
<marko-_-> in noben se ne more 1 meter obrnit k tiskalniku pa tistih 10 minut skenirat liste, zrarat pa poslat na mail
<miha> sasa84: najbolj zabavna cerkvena knjiga je pa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Screwtape_Letters v slovenskem prevodu ..mmm .. pisma hudica... kako visoki hudic uci malega hudica :)
<Pepelka> The Screwtape Letters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<marko-_-> pizda jim je materna, boli me kurac, od zdaj naprej več nobenemu ne pomagam pa naj failajo algoritme in programske jezike ter podatkovne baze
<sasa84> miha, najbolš knjiga je zame "ko vera še ni bila dolgočasna"
<miha> kul naslov
<sasa84> boljše knjige ni... jaz sem se tko narežala, d hudo :)
<marko-_-> pol sem celo mu napisal sms če lahko jutri vzame v šolo zvezek pa si bom tam skeniral
<marko-_-> pa mi sploh ne odpiše
<marko-_-> in prav temu osebku sem Å¡e 1 teden nazaj za podatkovne baze pomagal
<sasa84> napisal jo je en tip, k je bil ful let dominikanec se mi zdi... v glavnem...govori o prvih stletjih krščanstva, ful pove, dobr razloži stvari, pa na štos obrne
<marko-_-> da je pol naškrabal za tisto trojko
<sasa84> pa dej Å¡e koga zvrcn za ta test
<marko-_-> ma zdaj govorim za fiziko
<marko-_-> ker res rabim snov drugače bom failal
<marko-_-> itak pa nobenemu ne dela skener ali pa se niti ne oglasijo
<sasa84> poklič še koga, če ti prnese zvezk
<marko-_-> naš razred ni tak kot drugi razredi, da dejansko folk skupaj drži pa drug drugemu pomaga itd
<marko-_-> tu so vsi sebični prasci in gledajo samo na svojo rit
<marko-_-> zadnjič smo se glih štirje sošolci bunili nad enim pedrom, ki mi je poslal neko snov za en predmet (ker ma prenosnik pa si piše) pa sem pač še poslal enim ko so rabili pa še celo jim rekel da je od njega itd pa da se naj njemu zahvalijo
<marko-_-> on pa me je nadrl kaj jaz okoli pošiljam, da sem prasec, da bi mogli njega vprašat
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> WTF?!
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> enkrat mi bo prekipelo, ker to že 4 leta prenašat ni tak lahko:)
<miha> marko-_-: avtorske pravice so od profesorja, ne od tistga, ki dela zapiske, v bistvu... vaje in seminarske pa naj bi ble avtorsko delo
<marko-_-> pa o kakih avtorskih ti zdaj tukaj govoriš
<sasa84> jaz sem zapiske tud na laptop delala... sam nism pol na mailing listo poslala... tist k mi je pa reku, sm mu pa brez problema. človk se tud kej zmot k piše in sm jim rekla d uporablajo na lastno odgovornost :)
<marko-_-> daj ne bit tak pikanten miha
<miha> ja to da ne smes naprej posiljat
<miha> ok
<marko-_-> tu se gre za dobro voljo, pa za to da smo sošolci, da drug drugemu pomagamo, al eni so taki sebični pa dobesedno hočejo drugim slabo
<miha> se strinjam
<sasa84> to itak
<marko-_-> najbolj pa sovražim to ignoriranje, da ne vem zdaj če bom dobil ali ne, da ne more vsaj odpisat "ne ne bom ti posodil zvezka"
<marko-_-> prasci pofukani:)
<miha> boji se ti to napisat? :)
<marko-_-> pa pol mu napišem sms "daj odpiši ja al ne, da bom vedel pa da ne bom čakal"
<marko-_-> od zdaj naprej bom začel grozit
<marko-_-> res:)
<marko-_-> "čez 15 minut sem pred tvojo hišo, če ne bo zvezka (kerega ti bom vrnil v 1 uri) te bom zaklal"
<marko-_-> take bom začel pisat
<miha> hm
<marko-_-> jah zgleda da če si dober človek res ne prideš nikamor
<miha> povej ko se srecata rajs, sms niso kul :)
<marko-_-> aja, pa na kurac mi gredo da če ti že uspe kerega izmed the prepričat da ti pošlje kaj, recimo kako snov, preverjanje, whatever
<marko-_-> da maju pol tiste scene
<marko-_-> "daj samo ne onemu pa onemu poslat"
<marko-_-> prizadeto...
<miha> otročje
<marko-_-> in to so naši bodoči programerji
<marko-_-> Å¡e ena generacija, ki de Å¡la za windows delat
<marko-_-> aja pa še to, še profesorju ki je na fejsbuku pa je kao ful "hip" sem napisal zs če mi lahko on pošlje prazen test (stari kerega smo pisali) ker ga nisem dobil (ker sem bil bolan, kot sem rekel)
<marko-_-> pa mi sploh ne odpiše
<marko-_-> a na fejsbuku pa lepo objavlja stvari na svoj zid
<miha> hm
<marko-_-> to je to, kaj je narobe s Å¡olstvom
<marko-_-> in pol nastradajo tisti, ki niso nič krivi
<marko-_-> zaradi tega me večkrat mika da bi šel za profesorja
<marko-_-> samo pol ko pomislim da bom dobil take učence, kot mam zdaj sošolce
<marko-_-> me prav mine in mi gre na bruhanje
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> marko-_-, dons ni tvoj dan :)
<marko-_-> že cel teden ni moj "dan"
<marko-_-> zgleda da bom jutri rko pisal 2, mogoče po sreči 3, ker nimam snovi, in bom kar tak na "prazno" šel pisat, v petek bom itak zajebal matematiko in celotno pofukano statistiko
<marko-_-> v torek pa fiziko
<CrazyMelon> js ti predlagam da ostanes doma
<CrazyMelon> tam vsaj nic ne bos zajebal
<CrazyMelon> :>
<marko-_-> ne morem, ker so pol počitnice in je še po počitnicah sam 2 tedna al kolko do konference
<marko-_-> Å¡e manj kot 2 tedna
<CrazyMelon> ma mislim..ne ta teden..solas se sam pa je :D
<marko-_-> ma to itak, če bi mel keš bi to delal
<marko-_-> v današnjem času, je to edina možnost da se nekaj naučiš
<marko-_-> zdaj pa roko gor tisti kerim je faks al pa srednja kdaj dejansko pomagala, če hočeš bit programer se boš doma naučil, v SŠ (tudi če greš v računalniško kot jaz) te nič ne naučijo, na faksu pa tudi, vse te stvari se večinoma ljudje učijo doma
<marko-_-> samo na žalost tak gre svet, da rabiš šolo da dobiš službo
<marko-_-> na bruhanje mi gre
<marko-_-> dobesedno na pofukano bruhanje
<upd> tko je in tko bo
<marko-_-> in pol jaz tam ne bom dobil službe, ker sem maturo malo zajebal in takrat nisem vedel kaj je binarno drevo, a da bi kdo pomislil "mogoče pa se je fant to zdaj že naučil"
<marko-_-> to pa ne
<miha> marko-_-: neki se ze naučiš uporabnega. neki je, da pač si v vrtcu. na konc pa gledajo, ce si koncal faks, bos morda tud projekt do konca spelu :)
<marko-_-> najboljše je bit muzikant in se drogirat
<upd> ne veš kaj je binarno drevo pfff
<marko-_-> upd, to je bil primer:)
<marko-_-> ki mi je kar tak v glavo padel
<upd> :D
<upd> muzikan pa se drogirat hahah
<miha> marko-_-: sj lahk kodiras pa se drogiras?
<miha> muzikant si pa v prostem času
<sasa84> marko-_-, jaz sem v osnovni in gimnaziji hvaležna svojim profesorjem slovenščine... ker so me navdušl za literaturo
<marko-_-> takih profesorjev je zlo malo sasa84
<marko-_-> ampak dobro, pri tem na žalost ne moreš nič narediš, vsak zgubi voljo po učenju čez leta
<marko-_-> zato bi se morali profesorji na vsakih 5 let menjat za nove in pika
<marko-_-> in bi res Å¡li za profesorje samo ljudje, ki bi obvladali zadevo
<sasa84> res, in profesorju slov. iz gimnazije še zdej pišem za vse praznike
<sasa84> in on men
<sasa84> pa tud... ni nam dal le enga surovga znanja, pr njen smo se naučil tud discipline, enga reda...pa še tko ene splošne razgledanosti
<sasa84> tko da... on je res THE profesor :)
<marko-_-> ja sej taki bi morali bit profesorji
<marko-_-> sam dan danes za postat profesor, vsaj kaj se srednješolske ravni tiče
<marko-_-> so standardi zlo nizko
<marko-_-> vsak butl lahko gre že učit informatiko
<marko-_-> in jaz ne bom nobenega respektiral ki mi bo tupil da je HTML programski jezik
<marko-_-> in že zaradi tega zgubil celotno voljo do predmeta
<marko-_-> pa tudi nočem met profesorja ki bo tupil da je windows najboljši operacijski sistem in da je linux zlo
<marko-_-> kot imamo enega
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> ampak učenje... je zakomplicirana stvar...vsak ma svoje navade za učit in vsak bo svoje navade oziroma priljubljenosti prenašal na tiste, ki uči
<CrazyMelon> to je tko k nekdo k je končal gimnazijo ter naredu par izpitov na pedagoški gre učit informatiko :)
<miha> zakaj pa zlo, da je najboljši, to je čist legitimno mnenje
<miha> CrazyMelon: :D
<marko-_-> profesor ne sme tega govorit, profesor more bit nevtralen in predstavit dobre ter slabe stvari pri obeh računalnikih
<CrazyMelon> miha jah poglej po srednjih solah kok jih je dipl. ing. info. :)
<marko-_-> saj na faksu si ne predstavljam da je kaj drugače...
<CrazyMelon> je je :)
<miha> CrazyMelon: jst mam dobre izkusnje s profesorji iz pedagoske matematike+racunalnistvo. razumejo, tud ce niso na tekocem :)
<miha> aja to OÅ 
<marko-_-> profesor
<marko-_-> MORA
<marko-_-> bit na tekočem
<miha> v srednji mel elektrotehnika
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> kaj ti ni jasno miha
<marko-_-> zato pa majo razne seminarje in ostale pizdarije katere se tak vsi izogibajo
<miha> ne zakaj, profesor vas mora znat ucni nacrt v buco ubit
<miha> to je dolzen :)
<CrazyMelon> em..js sm mel tako dobre profesorje da ne vem če je eden omenu linux/unix/os x...whatever :)
<miha> ce je ucni nacrt windows, je to to :)
<CrazyMelon> mah..ucni nacrt je bil "nauci jih tipkat"
<miha> aha
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> "nauci jih oblike prosenj" etc
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> pri informatiki smo pisali prosnje pa ne vem kaj vse
<CrazyMelon> :)
<marko-_-> jaz ne bom spoštoval profesorja ki reče enkrat iz plavega "tak zdaj pa bomo za finto probrali programirat na linuxu, to je en operacijski sistem ki ni za vas... raje uporabljajte windows je boljši" pa pol gre kopirat c++ kodo z windowsa na linux, in se mu ne zažene (zaradi tega ker kliče pause s system funkcijo, katero seveda linux ne pozna)
<CrazyMelon> v wordu...noben niti omenu ni openofficea
<miha> marko-_-: sj na faksu bo boljs. tm vecinoma sam zberes v cem bos naredu. sam delat mora. pa morda primerno hitro in lepo.
<marko-_-> in pol reče "vidite... to je tak... ne vem... gremo raje dalje na windows"
<CrazyMelon> je pa res da takrat sploh ne vem ce je bil openoffice :D
<miha> marko-_-: hah n00b
<marko-_-> ja no
<marko-_-> in to je
<marko-_-> diplomirani...blabla...whatever
<CrazyMelon> sj tudi pri nas so zaprisezeni 'windowsasi'
<CrazyMelon> sam vejo tudi uporabljat linux ter razlozit kaj dolocena stvar pomeni v linuxu :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> in vice versa :)
<marko-_-> jaz hočem profesorja ki, če se že tako strogo drži učnega načrta, vsaj ve
<marko-_-> kaj uči
<marko-_-> ker večina jih uporablja sam slajde
<marko-_-> in ne razumejo stvari kaj piše gor
<marko-_-> mah, prizadet ta celoten Å¡olski sistem
<CrazyMelon> jah bod vesel
<marko-_-> in verjamem da ni samo tak v sloveniji
<CrazyMelon> vsaj vejo prebrat slajde
<CrazyMelon> :p
<marko-_-> na naši šoli nas uči en tip računalniške komponente
<marko-_-> ki sploh ni profesor
<marko-_-> na črno dela
<marko-_-> srednjo je sam končal
<miha> marko-_-: lej pravi pristop je, da vam slide poslje po netu, pa pri uri pricakuje, da ste prebral, prestudiral in da mate vprasanja.. :)
<marko-_-> žalostno:)
<marko-_-> ja miha ampak ni takega pristopa
<upd> ma kwa se sploh sekiraš, tko kot sem jest od 8 razreda, zabošaval srednjo 5 let pa se sam raje doma učil programirat
<upd> jebeš šolo sam da glih gre, pa delaš doma kar te veseli
<marko-_-> jah ne vem jaz hočem da mi štipendija nekak ostane, konec koncov so ocene vseeno pomembne
<marko-_-> in ker sem pač taki zagriženec ki ni zadovoljen z dvojko ko ve da bi lahko dobil 4, se pač trudim, čeprav vem da je bullshit
<upd> sej je dost da narediš za štipendijo
<upd> no razn če nimaš cojzove
<marko-_-> za cojzovo se mi ne da trudit
<marko-_-> ma ni zadost, ker če ti pade povprečje se ti zniža tudi štipendija
<upd> aja sam to morš pol bit prav dobr al pa odličen za dodatek k štipendiji no men to ni nikol uspel
<marko-_-> jaz sem bil zdaj vedno pravdober, razen v prvem letniku sem bil zadosten
<upd> mhm ql kolk pa je več 20€ ?
<marko-_-> mislim da nekje tu ja
<marko-_-> al celo 30€
<upd> mja neki je
<CrazyMelon> no..pa sej dejmo mal matrat z java web serviceom
<CrazyMelon> *rolleyes*
<miha> http://tvslo.si/#ava2.90633985;;
<Pepelka> Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Grega> *bruh*
<miha> http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/15/primesenses-openni-provides-the-best-kinect-drivers-yet-from-s/
<Pepelka> PrimeSense's OpenNI provides the best Kinect drivers yet, from someone who would know -- Engadget
<CrazyMelon> je kak video?
<miha> je
<miha> poglej
<CrazyMelon> nimam casa zdj
 * CrazyMelon se ukvarja z WSDL
<hrga> gledate kej Kursadžije?
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/video-greek-riot-violence
<Pepelka> Video Of Greek Riot Violence | zero hedge
<bogdanov> hrga itak :>
<CrazyMelon> ko je le čas :)
<CrazyMelon> sam zdj so končal
<bogdanov> crazy je 100% bosanac
<CrazyMelon> ma jok ba
<CrazyMelon> :))))
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem..ne moti ..delam :D
<bogdanov> haha :))
<miha> !translate en sl governor frostiliy
<Pepelka> Guverner frostiliy
<marko-_-> zgleda da assange le ni dobil nagrade za person of the year
<miha> ja. sam bralci so pa glasovali zanj :)
<miha> urednistvo pa ne
<marko-_-> za pričakovat
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a tebe še zmer ne spustijo domov? si za kazen zaklenjen v učilnico? :D
<CrazyMelon> sasa sj so se komi vaje zacele :)
<sasa84> ujej :S
<CrazyMelon> se dost tega je treba sprogramirat...sadly :)
<CrazyMelon> se 30min pa grem..z ali brez programa :D
<CrazyMelon> zdj sm naredu tak fajl da se sploh ne znajdem vec :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> jah kdor ve ve! :D
<bogdanov> lol
<pero> je kaksna moznost da zazenem skripto z nekim gumbom?
<Grega> kaj pa ce 2x kliknes na to scripto?
<Grega> kaboom!
<pero> ni fore v tem :D
<Grega> v cem pa je fora?
<pero> da jo zazenem z gumbom :)
<Grega> in kaj je "gumb"?
<Grega> aaaa, gumb na tipkovnici?
<pero> ja kaj si pa mislu?
<Grega> ikono :>
<Grega> sorry :)
<Grega> lineak pogooglaj
<Grega> mogoce je ze kak novejsi software, jaz sem pred leti tega uporabljal..
<Jorky> Čer
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Jorky> o hej
<Jorky> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Jorky, si kej pridn? ;)
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> nevem, to boš pa ti povedala če sm al nism :d
<sasa84> mmm...tko no, Å¡e kr ;)
<sasa84> a je kej mraz tam pr radomlah? ;)
<Jorky> uf
<Jorky> k v sibiriji
<Jorky> a sam Å¡e kr sm pridn
<Jorky> :(
<sasa84> ja...me morš prepričat d si bl ;)
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> ja to pa najboljš da pridš do mene
<Jorky> pa ti bom osebno pokazal kolk sem bil pridn ;-)
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> to je pa že taka ponudba...;)
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> prid pa boš vidla
<sasa84> uf
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> neke nespodobne teološke ponudbe ;)
<Jorky> ja nevem kolk so nespodobne
<sasa84> a si ti zdj kej na faxu?
<Jorky> sej pravm prid pa boš sama ocenla :D
<Jorky> prejšnji teden sem bil 2x
<sasa84> Jorky, al men hodjo same lumpariej po glav
<Jorky> pa mogoče bom drug teden v petek
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> men pa ne
<sasa84> petk?
<Jorky> jst sem priden
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> 24ga
<Jorky> kaj pa ti saška
<Jorky> si kej pridna al te bo treba prid našeškat :d?
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> a šešku bi me? ;)
<Jorky> ja če nisi pridna pol ja
<Jorky> vzgoja mora bit :D
<sasa84> hm... pa mislš, d bi ti BigWhale dovolu? ;)
<Jorky> ma briga me bigy
<Jorky> to je samo med nama
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> pol me pa lohk mal našeškaš :P
<Jorky> ok :d
<Jorky> saška a že kej po ritki čutš?
<Jorky> hahahahahahahah
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mal me peče
<Jorky> mal more
<Jorky> :d
<Jorky> a maš hemerodie al kva?
<Jorky> hahahahhahahahaha
<Jorky> kje si pa zdej
<Jorky> a si v nezavest padla
<Jorky> sem te preveč spenku:D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa šla po brisačo!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Jorky> loool
<Jorky> :d
<Jorky> najbrž je šla čik vlečt
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> gremo 1x na cefurko
<bogdanov> kva so picke
<bogdanov> ;)
<Jorky> ?
<bogdanov> mah pozab
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je mal čudn ker se drogira
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak mi ga vseen sprejmemo takega kot je! ker to je ubuntu spirit
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> usak ma svoje
<bogdanov> :/
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> važno da se mamo radi:D
<bogdanov> jaja deli se dobrga
<bogdanov> dab mu plus pr sasi
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> lol
<ups> aj kak pameten film na sceni
<sasa84> evo mene :D
<ups> o
<ups> NAGRADNA IGRA!!!Stavi sebe u kovertu i pošalji se u pičku materinu...
<bogdanov> haha dobra dobra
<bogdanov> :>
<ups> :d
<marko-_-> zakaj nimajo telefoni možnosti da pošlje sms ob določenem času?
<CrazyLemon> napiši app pa bodo mel to možnost :)
<uni4dfx> marko-_- veš kaj je men še bol bedno
<uni4dfx> čist NOBEN telefon k sm ga vidu do zdej ni mel gor spodobne budilke
<uni4dfx> zmeri je eno neuporabno sranje za enkratno uporabo
<uni4dfx> /rant
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Nedelujoč kolešček pri miški  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4627/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> za enkratno uporabo??
<CrazyLemon> kake telefone pa ti uporabljas :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon mislm tko da naštelaš enkrat pol morš pa nasledn dan spet
<CrazyLemon> še stara k ma moj star telefon (cca. 3 leta star) ma tako funkcijo da lahk izbereš ker dan v tednu naj ti vse zvoni :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da stari k ma nokio cca. 5 let staro nima tega in mora vsak dan to delat :)
<christooss2> jo
<christooss2> uni4dfx nokije zdej to vse podpirajo
<christooss2> e63 za zih
<uni4dfx> e65 mam :D
<christooss2> lahk naštimaš, da ti samo med tednom zvoni
<ups> uni4dfx iphone ima top1 budilko
<uni4dfx> in se da en kurac naštelat
<uni4dfx> :D
<christooss2> ja naštimej repeate
<christooss2> greš pod alarme
<christooss2> in daš
<uni4dfx> js bi mel tko da lahko naštelam za vsak dan v tednu posebi
<uni4dfx> mislm da ta ma pa max 2 budilke
<ups> torej si kup nov telefon :D
<uni4dfx> raj budilko :D
<christooss2> uni4dfx itak da se da
<christooss2> naštimej alarm
<CrazyLemon> raje si kupi nek pameten telefon (pun intended)
<christooss2> in daš repeat weekly
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> to za smse
<marko-_-> je res retardirano
<christooss2> in naštimaš za vsak dan posebej pa je
<marko-_-> da ne moreš naštelat da naj ob določenem času pošlje sms
<christooss2> 7 alarmov maš v zbirki in je
<marko-_-> ker morem sošolca zjutraj ob 6 spomnit
<marko-_-> in jaz se ne bom zbujal ob 6
<marko-_-> a ma kdo kako ideja
<uni4dfx> christooss2 ok sej bi pogledu zdele ampak je spet prazn :P
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- js sm to nekje vidu/mel :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne spomnem se na katerem telefonu
<marko-_-> samsung monte mam
<christooss2> marko-_- :) mam eno rešitev :P
<marko-_-> če kaj pomaga
<marko-_-> :)
<uni4dfx> marko-_- pa Å¡e ena stvar... nikjer se ne da cifre benat
<christooss2> naštimej google calendar opomnik
<marko-_-> jst jo lahko uni4dfx
<christooss2> pa naj ti pošlje sms opozorilo
<marko-_-> hm
<christooss2> na njegov telefon
 * uni4dfx mora nehat kupvat nokie
<marko-_-> carsko christooss2
<marko-_-> a je kej za plačat
<christooss2> nope
<christooss2> pa dela tud v sloveniji
<marko-_-> kje se to naredi
<christooss2> preverjeno
<marko-_-> google calendar
<christooss2> pejt na gcal
<christooss2> pa tm maš pol nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je pa zato ker kupujes pis of krep telefone :p
<christooss2> uni4dfx nokije so zakon
<christooss2> sam znat morš uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a kupiš telefon? ma odlično budilko pa cifre lahk benaš :D
<marko-_-> christooss2, in kako zdej dalje
<christooss2> moment
<christooss2> setings
<christooss2> potem pa mobile setup
<christooss2> in pač izpolniš kar rabiš
<christooss2> aja
<christooss2> morš validirat številko
<christooss2> tako, da ne bo Å¡lo
<christooss2> :(
<marko-_-> sranje :/
<marko-_-> Å¡e sprejemam ideje
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon christooss2 nasledn bo Android tko da nam mel več izgovorov :)
<christooss2> uni4dfx itak da boš mel
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sj..androida ti prodam :p
<christooss2> zmeri se najdejo izgovori
<CrazyLemon> božično/novoletna akcija ! :D
<marko-_-> Å¡e sprejemam ideje
<marko-_-> Å¡e sprejemam ideje
<CrazyLemon> evo..pa Å¡e sms delay app bom zdj dau gor :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon hold your horses :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pfft :/
<CrazyLemon> upam da boš jutri prespal :p
<marko-_-> a najdi.si
<marko-_-> al pa kaj
<ups> marko-_- kaj pa kak online sms sender
<marko-_-> ne podpira kaj takega?
<marko-_-> sej ja
<ups> nared en addon za firefox da klikne na gumb ob uri oz. že maš tega polno
<ups> sam pol je treba vedit da je ene 3h laga :P
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj ta monte ni symbian
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> ko je aplikacija za to
<CrazyLemon> jah..to si si sam kriv ker si kupu telefon z imenom priljubljene otroške jedi :D
<CrazyLemon> a xchat rabi kak plugin za ssl povezave?
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-16
<ups> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me pol diskonekta z strežnika ko se hočem gor povezat prek ssl porta :/
<ups> ker moraš obkljukat da neveljavne certifikate sprejme
<ups> pa 7000 ima freenode port za ssl
<CrazyLemon> freenode nima veljavnega certifikata?
<ups> nop že ene 4 leta ne
<ups> sploh ne vem če ga ima kdo :D še strani ga imajo redko kdaj
<ups> pač ni zastonj in se jim ne splača :)
<ups> sicer pa včasih je veljalo pravilo 101 da če na chanu nimajo vsi ssl ti nič ne pomaga, ne vem če je danes še tako
<ups> ln
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> <:
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> nc
<CrazyLemon> mal komade na youtubeu iscem :)
<bogdanov> kasne
<bogdanov> cefurke zih ne a
<bogdanov> haa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> definiraj 'cefurke' :D
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> sj ti ceb poslusu
<bogdanov> bi
<bogdanov> balkan pop
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEglFjVFwKA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Ludin feat Zac Prada - Molitva
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> rap
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kva pa! :D
<bogdanov> ejga tipa
<bogdanov> serbian rap
<bogdanov> cya
<CrazyLemon> lol..sm vedu
<CrazyLemon> srbi k srbi :D
<bogdanov> sha-ila
<bogdanov> juice
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kva crazy
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJTMCwbLh0I
<Pepelka> YouTube        - CYA-Bolje Vreme
<CrazyLemon> nč..pravim da si tipičn srbin... takoj k skopiraš kak hrvaški rap oni tkoj "shaila " :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> jst rapa sploh neposlusam
<bogdanov> ucasih
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kad riba drolja postane riba drolja ostane...zauvek... a ni neki takega komad od sha-ile? :>
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> ce ni to od vip-a
<CrazyLemon> možno ja :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem več kdo kaj poje
<bogdanov> za nov let
<bogdanov> k sm biu u srbij
<bogdanov> je biu juice
<bogdanov> zurka dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqn0FC-qJ2I
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sha-ila feat. C-YA & Juice - Najjaci
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> saks :>
<bogdanov> :>
<gapi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q    malo smeha pred spanjem
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Simon's Cat  'Cat Man Do'
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Na voljo The Humble Indie Bundle #2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4629/new/posts/
<BigWhale> First Post!
<tnm_> can i install xfce on ubuntu without internet connection?
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<Screamboy> jutro .)
<teardrop> lo
<Screamboy> :)
<Grega> http://www.hiyoooo.com/
<Pepelka> Hiyoooo!
<miha> pahorjeve izjave v matriki: http://www.razgledi.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/not-a-lie-not-a-deception-not-a-truth-not-in-any-relation-with-facts-just-bullshit.jpg
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet, keri prasci:)
<marko-_-> zdaj smo se cel razred zmenili da enega sošolca fuknema ven iz skupine 4r2
<marko-_-> ker prasec je to, omg
<miha> marko-_-: a ker ti ni zapiskov dal?
<marko-_-> včeraj sem enemu sošolcu rekel če mi posodi pa je rekel da nima zvezka doma pa da bo temu sošolcu (ko je prasec pa ga več al manj vsi sovražijo ki je egoistični pederček, pa še seljak je, true story) rekel da mi naj da
<marko-_-> sem pisal sms pa rekel da te jutri naj prinese pa če mu je on rekel da mi mora dat pa je rekel ja ja da prinese
<marko-_-> danes jaz grem samo pisat v Å¡olo 1 uro pa po zvezek ko sem bolan
<marko-_-> pa mi reče da nima zvezka
<marko-_-> da ni dobil nobenega smsa da mi more dat
<marko-_-> WTF?
<marko-_-> skoraj sem ga ubil
<miha> heh
<Sky[x]> jst bi Å¡u znemu domu
<marko-_-> sem mu napisal sms
<marko-_-> "ob 12 sem pri tebi, če ne bo zvezka bom te ubil"
<marko-_-> pa mi je odpisal da ga ni doma
<marko-_-> da je Å¡el nekam
<marko-_-> mah, kr neki, sej sem si pol zrihtal
<marko-_-> snov od ene sošolke
<marko-_-> tega tipa bom zlomil
<Grega> lol, kolk si ti star?
<marko-_-> kaj ma zdaj tu starost veze grega?
<Grega> mah, ze nekaj casa me to zanima
<marko-_-> 14
<Grega> aha
<marko-_-> :))
<Grega> (jaz se ne smejim)
<marko-_-> saj nisem 14 star
<Grega> aja
<Grega> (zdaj pa se)
<marko-_-> pač, razpizdil me je, verjami da bi tebe tudi ko bi do danes rabil nekaj pa bi se ti tako grdo nekdo lagal
<marko-_-> da ne bi imel jajc rečt
<marko-_-> "ne ne bom ti dal"
<marko-_-> namesto tega pa govori da bo dal pa ne da
 * miha mora rect, da na FERI tolk prijazni, da enkrat celo dobu zapiske, za kire nism prosil, sm jih pa rabil :)
<Grega> miha: isto
<marko-_-> ja no, 4 leta smo že sošolci, sej že poznaš zgodbo miha
<marko-_-> pač, žalostno se mi zdi
<miha> ja včeri si razložu
<marko-_-> in takim kot je on ne pomaga drugo kot pa da ga enkrat življenje stepe
<miha> Grega: kiro trgovino ti rihtas?
<marko-_-> in to je računalniška šola, algoritme in programske jezike itak ne razume, naspol, in pol bodo taki sebičneži naši bodoči programerji
<miha> ko mas neki na klik to?
<marko-_-> tisti tipični textbook programerji ki razumejo 1/4 jezika
<miha> marko-_-: ne, v bigbangu bodo prodajal
<miha> ti bos programiral :D
<marko-_-> upam da res
<Grega> miha?
<miha> nisi neki delu
<miha> da konfiguriras trgovine na hit?
<Grega> ja, ampak jih mam ene 50 :)
<Grega> www.ruf.si
<marko-_-> a to je tvoje?
<Grega> ja
<miha> Grega: to mas lasten software?
<miha> al kej opensource?
<marko-_-> brez zamere, sam pisavo spremeni
<marko-_-> naredi bolj "profesionalno"
<marko-_-> ljudje so neumni pa bodo mislili da je napizdancija
<Grega> opensource
<miha> kaj pa? magento?
<Grega> opencart
<miha> aha firbc, ko se glih z magento ukvarjam
<marko-_-> aja pa tam tisti zaupajo nam
<Grega> meni je ql, moti me samo, da je bolj malo templateov
<marko-_-> ne vid se celoten tekst
<Grega> magento jih ima dost vec
<marko-_-> ker tisti rabite pomoč gumb
<marko-_-> zakrije
<marko-_-> malo ga pomakni bolj desno
<Grega> ie?
<miha> marko-_-: pac skrivanje podatkov/kode je morda zabavno v soli. ce pa skrivas podatke pred sodelavci, je pa to sovrazno do firme... tak da takih programerjev, ko ne dajo zapiskov, ne rabmo :)
<marko-_-> ma jaz prav upam da ta tip umre
<marko-_-> ker je zlo sveta
<marko-_-> in zarad tega ne moremo met lepih stvari:>
<miha> will someone *please* think of the children? :)
<marko-_-> ampak pazi
<marko-_-> ta tip ma dobre ocene
<marko-_-> ampak je tipičen "piflar"
<marko-_-> in zarad tega bo prišel na faks, ga mogoče celo dobro zaključil
<marko-_-> dobil dobro službo za programerja, ampak konec koncov nima znanja, za to
<marko-_-> in bo postal en izmed onih textbook programerjov ki razumejo 1/4 al pa 2/4 jezika
<marko-_-> ali pa bo na koncu
<marko-_-> celo Å¡el za profesorja
<marko-_-> če pa se to zgodi, pa bom zgubil upanje v človeštvo
<marko-_-> pa naredil nek rampage pa se zaklal
<miha> :D
<andrejz> @marko: 10% uspeha je skil, 20% uspeha je trud, 70% uspeha je ritolizništvo :)
<hruske> 1% znanje, 1% ideja, 30% dobre komunikacije, preostalih 80% pa trud.
<miha> andrejz: ti si zihr  javnem sektorju? :)
<Grega> jebes, 100% je na tebi
<Grega> :>
<Grega> ko jebe druge, je moj moto :>
<andrejz> no, če se nekaj zasebno lotiš potem ja :)
<Grega> vseposod
<miha> is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, *  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of *  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the *  GNU General Public License for more details.
<miha> ta vrstica je carska :D
<miha> pravniski ko vas jebe je supr :)
<andrejz> @Grega: Jaz ti lahko povem za par (večjih firm), kjer vodilni v razvoju nočejo najemat preveč dobrih kadrov, da jim ne bi bili čez par let za stolčke nevarni
<Grega> ja, verjamem
<Grega> ampak jih bodo vseeno, tak ali drugace
<miha> grega :D
<miha> Grega: ne bodo ogrozil sam stolckov, celo podjetje rajs
<miha> :D
<Grega> ja, njihova usoda je zapecatena :)
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<andrejz> @Grega: Jih bodo, ko bodo Å¡li v penzijo :)
<miha> andrejz: iskreno ta velka slovenska podjetja znajo delat z M$ in javno upravo, ko se pipca zmanjsa, in se je ze, so v velkih tezavah. prevelki, prepocasni...
<miha> ko drzava zmanjsa narocila, majo takoj minus
<andrejz> no jaz zdaj ne govorim o računalništvu
<miha> ok
<andrejz> ker tam ne poznam toliko
<andrejz> lahko ti povem da je za eno službo v krki od 8 kandidatov, ki so prišli v zadnji krog 7 imelo priporočila znotraj firme oz. od kolega od nekoga iz firme. na koncu je bil izbran eden od 7 :)
<andrejz> to slučajno vem, ker se je en prijatelj prijavil (pa je mel tud on priporočilo in je prišel v zadnji krog)
<andrejz> glede poslov z javno upravo. najlažje jih dobi tisti, ki ima dovolj denarja/vpliva da lahko tistim, ki vodijo razpis nudi prave "Protiusluge", kakršnekoli so že
<andrejz> no, ne glede na vse imaš boljše šanse, če si dober
<uni4dfx> andrejz mene pa zanima zakaj nikol noben ne reče čez to v javnosti, glede na to da je problem precej znan
<Sky[x]> pa slovenija je pemajna da bi ti kr enmu dal priložbost ...
<andrejz> no privatne firme itak lahko počnejo kar čjo, to je stvar uprave in delničarjev ...
<andrejz> glede javne uprave pa ne moreš nič dokazat
<andrejz> pač se naredi razpis ki mu samo en ponudnik ustreza
<uni4dfx> ma nima veze, zadevo bi blo treba raztrobt
<uni4dfx> to slišm od vseh privatnih firm
<uni4dfx> da se sploh ne prjavlajo na razpise
<uni4dfx> k je itak vse že vnaprej določen
<andrejz> pa kako? mislim kaj pričakuješ? za SCT se ve, da so jim prirejali razpise na Darsu, ampak so what ?
<andrejz> se je že večkrat s tem ven prišlo
<andrejz> pa kaj?
<andrejz> spremenilo se ni nič
<uni4dfx> ma ja sej res
<uni4dfx> slovenclnom je vseen
<andrejz> kriv ni bil nihče
<uni4dfx> kdo jih nateguje
<andrejz> odgovornega se ni počutil nihče, odstopil ni nihče
<andrejz> obsojen ni bil nihče
<andrejz> vse je enako kot prej
<CrazyLemon> pravna država...kaj češ :>
<andrejz> jaz ne vem kakšno prijavo si ti predstavljaš?
<uni4dfx> za nagrado smo še zvolil iste barabe k so povzročl večino te korupcije
<andrejz> pustmo zdej politike, eni enim dajejo keš, drugi pač drugim
<andrejz> tovšakova je keša pospravila uff
<andrejz> firmo zjebala
<andrejz> en teden so obremenilno dokumentacijo v sodih kuril
<andrejz> in potem, ko so že vse uničili, so začeli s policijsko preiskavo
<andrejz> wtf?
<uni4dfx> tega ne bom nikol razumel
<uni4dfx> kako lahko oni vse skurjo
<andrejz> saj je čist preprosto
<andrejz> je že nekomu dost velko uslugo naredila, kaj obljubila ali zagrozila
<andrejz> in so stvar zadržal toliko časa
<uni4dfx> sej menda obstajajo logi vseh bančnih transakcij po serverjih od bank
<uni4dfx> kako bojo to skuril
<andrejz> bavčar, šrot, kodrež imajo polno keša, firme velike finančne težave
<andrejz> epilog?
<BigWhale> sem topic spremenil
<BigWhale> pa sele zdej videl, da ne morem :>
<andrejz> hočem reči, da je veliko takih stvari obče znanih in da se nič kaj dosti ne zgodi glede tega :)
<uni4dfx> tko k je kodek reku
<uni4dfx> "Narod ima takšno oblast kot si jo zasluži"
<uni4dfx> če tko pogledaš bi lahko blo še slabš ... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/World_Map_Index_of_perception_of_corruption_2010.svg/2000px-World_Map_Index_of_perception_of_corruption_2010.svg.png
<miha> D. Kodek: Arhitektura in organizacija računalniških sistemov
<miha> :D
<miha> jst zgleda staro verzijo mel... zakon bukva
<miha> :D
<miha> uni4dfx: to so psihološke operacije prek FDV medijev...
<miha> oni so krivi, da ljudje verjamejo v pravljice
<miha> pred vsakimi volitvami
<uni4dfx> res je
<uni4dfx> mam enga kolega k hoče v politiko... groza, kr sram me je pogovarjat se z njim, kolk je tip butast
<uni4dfx> sam mu bo uspel
<miha> haha
<miha> !google mkultra
<Pepelka> Project MKULTRA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKULTRA
<miha> podobnost z našo Ultra je samo naključna :)
<uni4dfx> veš kaj bi nucaj
<uni4dfx> nucal*
<uni4dfx> en konkretn wikileaks na našo vlado
<miha> jap
<miha> sam te diplomatske depese so pretezno dolgcas
<miha> pravo vprasanje je kdo financira koga/kaj
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> ja sam je precej zanimivih stvari not
<miha> !google follow the money
<Pepelka> National Institute on Money in State Politics | Follow The Money http://www.followthemoney.org/
<uni4dfx> sicer ne o sloveniji ampak vseen
<miha> pač, da so politiki idioti, ne rabiš wikileaks da veš, čeprav fajn to videt "črno na belem" :)
<hruske> http://www.followthemoney.eu/
<Pepelka> Monitoring the European Union Budget | FollowTheMoney.eu
<andrejz> seveda ni vse tako hudo in slabo pri nas, samo bi pa lahko bilo bistveno bistveno boljše
<uni4dfx> http://www.balkanleaks.eu/
<Pepelka> Balkan Leaks
<uni4dfx> :)
<miha> kul
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> ne me jebat
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e kak content rabjo :P
<miha> hja kakega trojanca bi rabl za vlado spisat :)
<miha> pol bi bli avtomaticni leaki
<miha> :)
<miha> sj sam .doc(x) .xls(x) .pdf rabis
<uni4dfx> true
<Sky[x]> ne rabmo trojanca sem ma FBI backdoor :D
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> sam miha to sploh ni slaba ideja :D
<Sky[x]> v IPSEC openbsd
<uni4dfx> pa sploh nebi blo tok težko
<uni4dfx> nardiš da kr direkt na wikileaks pošilja vse :D
<uni4dfx> veš keri bedaki bi izpadl
<miha> sj trojanca ni tezko napisat... tezko ga podtaknit na pravo mesto pa da ne opazjo :)
<miha> haha
<uni4dfx> one can dream
<marko-_-> lažje je podtaknit človeka
<uni4dfx> ful z veseljem bi jim spisu kakga trojanca, sam se nebi igral z lajfom :D
<uni4dfx> ne zaupam tem komunistom
<miha> hehe
<miha> sj dokler je sam jankovic mlajsi, se nimas cesa bat...
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> v današnjem svetu lahko zaupaš samo sam vase - jst v tem pregovoru vidim apple :>
<Sky[x]> sam sebi*
<uni4dfx> mogoče k se enkrat odselim v eno pravno državo
<uni4dfx> na remote kej podtaknem slovenski vladi :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/drzava-ne-bo-pomagala-sct-ju/246443 na koncu bo vse senkala NLB
<Pepelka> "Država ne bo pomagala SCT-ju" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<uni4dfx> kaj bi dal da propade ta firma
<uni4dfx> leglo korupcije
<miha> NLB? :)
<miha> se strinjam.
<miha> ce ni bank, ki se igrajo zravn, se hitr konca igra
<uni4dfx> kako facebook kr ve moj ICQ# ?!
<miha> pozna mail?
<uni4dfx> kako bo iz maila zvedu icq Å¡tevilko
<miha> pr icq si dal isti mail?
<uni4dfx> nope
<Grega> http://www.dramabutton.com/
<Pepelka> Drama Button
<Grega> (to sem cakal danes)
<upd> a so konstruktorji razredov ponavad public ?
<Grega> itak, kako pa naj delujejo ce bi bili private?
<upd> hja, sej zato :D
<upd> pa še to če metodi ne napišeš nič bo public al private ?
<CrazyLemon> protected
<upd> woot pa ne v c#
<Grega> cpp, private
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem.."vem" pa da je v javi protected
<Grega> i think, ziher pa ne public
<upd> jap private
<Sky[x]> 173.0.48.189 tale me vrutforca :D
<Grega> virpus
<Grega> vps
<Sky[x]> ?
<Grega> ta IP je vps najet pri podjetju virpus
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> ja sej centos ma gor
<Grega> prijavi ga :)
<Sky[x]> mam tukej vsak dan ene 100 IPjev :D
<Grega> port menjaj
<Sky[x]> error: PAM: authentication error for root from dev.twistage.com
<Sky[x]> error: PAM: authentication error for root from raq550.domaccess.com
<Sky[x]> kopiram te k majo dobre hoste :D
<Sky[x]>  error: PAM: authentication error for root from 84-255-247-210.static.t-2.net
<Sky[x]> error: PAM: authentication error for root from mail.rhnossa.com.br
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]>  PAM: authentication error for root from old.euba.sk
<Sky[x]> ta se dobr sliš
<Sky[x]> euba.sk :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> poglej si stran !
<Sky[x]> http://old.euba.sk
<Pepelka> Ekonomicka univerzita v Bratislave, ekonomicke vzdelavanie Slovenska
<Sky[x]> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> xD
<Sky[x]> Človek = je + spi + dela + uživa
<Sky[x]> Osel = je + spi
<Sky[x]> Torej,
<Sky[x]> Človek = Osel + dela + uživa
<Sky[x]> Torej,
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1017-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1017-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1024-2: OpenJDK regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1024-2
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t445736
<Pepelka> Chrome for Cause @ Slo-Tech
<uni4dfx_> a je kdo na KPOV? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj počnete? :)
<CrazyLemon> da vem a se bo splačal jutri po snegu peljat al ne
<uni4dfx_> ni brodnika
<uni4dfx_> ga nadomešča en
<uni4dfx_> iz sežane
<uni4dfx_> SSL razlaga
<uni4dfx_> mi pa minecraft igramo
<uni4dfx_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..bosnič
<CrazyLemon> ssl smo mi že mel.. :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1017-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1017-1
<upd> !prevedi en sl sophisticated parallel computational algorithm
<Pepelka> prefinjeno vzporednih računskih algoritmov
<uni4dfx_> sofisticiran paralelni računski algoritem
<upd> kaj pa sofisticiran točno pomeni
<upd> http://www.primesense.com/?p=514 zakaj tu uporabljajo ne vem spremembo ir barve ki jo dobijo nazaj
<Pepelka> PrimeSense, Reference Design
<upd> a ne bi bilo dovolj izračunat čas odboja žarka za globino
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Težava z diskom pri inštalaciji ubuntu 10.10. server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Težava z diskom pri inštalaciji ubuntu 10.10. server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/
<Pepelka> Body Browser - Google Labs
<CrazyLemon> fensi :D
<CrazyLemon> sam bastardi
<CrazyLemon> 8.0 mam pa ne dela webgl
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi oni radi
<uni4dfx_> ker boring class je to
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<a35441> gre kdo v kiberpipo? :)
<uni4dfx_> a35441: kaj pa je
<uni4dfx_> pa kdaj
<uni4dfx_> js ne morm Å¡e 2 ure -_-
<a35441> ob 20h http://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/2010-dec-16/1236/turneja-kratkih-neodvisnih-filmov/
<Pepelka> Turneja kratkih neodvisnih filmov :: Kiberpipa.org
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Težava z diskom pri inštalaciji ubuntu 10.10. server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<uni4dfx_> *yawn*
<Sky[x]> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/mocna-eksplozija-poskodovala-tri-12-letnike.html
<Pepelka> Močna eksplozija poškodovala tri 12-letnike - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/kaj-zene-blejske-obcinske-redarje.html
<Pepelka> Kaj žene blejske občinske redarje? - 24ur.com
<Grega> a je 50eur dost za logotip?
<Sky[x]> odvisn kašn :)
<Grega> lep?
<CrazyLemon> pol je mal!
<CrazyLemon> če je tok lep :>
<Grega> in pisan
<marko-_-> odvisno tudi katere dimenzije je
<Grega> velike?
<Grega> ok, saj vseeno :) gre se za http://www.ruf.si/logo
<Pepelka> RUF - Spletna trgovina za 9,99 &euro;
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> sami windowsi :>
<marko-_-> a za en tak logo
<marko-_-> 50€?
<Grega> au, en linux
<Grega> marko-_-: ja
<marko-_-> predrago
<marko-_-> zelo predrago
<Grega> kolk pa? 10?
<marko-_-> tu nekje ja
<Grega> mhm
<Grega> manj kot 10?
<hruske> e
<upd> 24 = 1 pred 24 minuto, 24 = 2 pred 24 minutama, 24 > 3 pred 24 minutami. ·  ta fb ga neki serje
<upd> ve kdo kako nj dam ta apt-get update/upgrade da se bo vsak četrtek ob 19h zalavfal ?
<upd> kam nj dam root geslo
<Grega> kot root editaj cron (crontab -e)
<upd> ah ubistvu kot root poženem skripto v croontabu ?
<marko-_-> sudo crontab -e
<CrazyLemon> 26 pozitivnih od 233?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx fajn vam je Å¡el KPOV :>
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> ma ta brodnik je idiot
<CrazyLemon> ej..bod happy
<CrazyLemon> mi smo mel cist isti kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> sam ni nam dovolu literature :)
<upd> ok
<upd> sa m en cigaret Å¡e :(
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> pjd kupt
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> kam ?? jest mam zdele 20km do prve civilizacije in trgovine :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gadna scena
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> se ene dve skatle
<bogdanov> malboro
<bogdanov> zlatih
<bogdanov> k sm nehu
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> dj DCCpa sendi :)
<upd> aja lepo to
<bogdanov> ok
<upd> ma sej jest morm tud
<upd> k bom začel seksat bom nehal kadit
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> res :)
<bogdanov> dons je pop dizajn
<bogdanov> u tušu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> nj umrejo na odru
<upd> hmm
<upd> http://prilepi.com/761
<Pepelka> #761 - prilepi.com
<upd> kaj ve kdo kaj je tu narobe
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ah že vidim
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> sm spusiv stave
<upd> a spet ooo :)
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/iCrzu.jpg
<upd> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/spela-te-isce.html
<Pepelka> Špela te išče! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> fantje prijavte se!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pero> pfuj:)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težava z diskom pri inštalaciji ubuntu 10.10. server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1033-1: Eucalyptus vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1033-1
<pero> je kaka varianta da ubuntu v spanju zazene nek program?
<CrazyLemon> hardly any :)
<CrazyLemon> to je tko k da bi ti v spanju programiral :)
<pero> mislim pri windowsih je ena fajna zadeva in sicer ko gre laptop v spanje se po x času,recimo 10 minut avtomatsko prestavi v hibernacijo da ne kuri baterije brezveze in me je zanimalo če je kaka varianta da se na linuxu kaj tazga usposobi
<CrazyLemon> hm..to pa mislim da se da ja..nism pa ziher
<pero> kr bi bla to uporabna stvar,sploh ko je računalnik več ur samo v spanju pa pozere nekaj baterije
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ga pa preprosto ne daš takoj v hibernate
<CrazyLemon> tistih par sekund ti verjetno ne pomeni veliko :)
<pero> ja sam je precej ce se iz hibernacije nalaga
<pero> je kr tam slaba minutka
<pero> če bi meu ssd disk nebi blo pomoje problema
<marko-_-> a Å¡e komu ne odpre fejsbuk?
<marko-_-> server je up, sam zgleda je neki narobe s apachejom?
<marko-_-> oziroma, kar koli imajo
<marko-_-> ker mi ne pokaže ničesar
<hrga> sestri je prej neki zajebaval
<marko-_-> a tebi zdej dela?
<hrga> jst nimam fb
<marko-_-> če ti odpre stran
<marko-_-> na www.facebook.com
<marko-_-> lahko greš:)
<marko-_-> zgleda ne resolva hostnejma?
<marko-_-> jop
<marko-_-> preko ip-ja gre
<marko-_-> wow
<marko-_-> ne morem se prijavit
<marko-_-> o.o
<a35441> zdej dela
<hrga> jp
<marko-_-> finally
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, something went wrong.
<CrazyLemon> We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can.
<marko-_-> nej že nekdo nared neko drugo social stran
<CrazyLemon> upam da vse crasha :>
<marko-_-> da bo delala normalno 1 leto
<marko-_-> pol pa začela srat
<marko-_-> in se bo cikel ponovil
<marko-_-> spet neka nova
<marko-_-> ker sem zdej v zadnji uri res rabil it gor:>
<uni4dfx> men minecraftforum ne zloada
<uni4dfx> pa skype kr neki disconnecta
<uni4dfx> well
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Papp: Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> zgleda je neki bol narobe kokr se zdi
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> FRI lj 1. kolokvij diskretne
<Sky[x]> porazni rezultati :D
<Sky[x]> od 233 folka je 26 > 50% :D
<Sky[x]> mjst pa tud porazn rezultat pr nalogi kjer sem prčakvov vse pike sem dobu najmanj :S
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaah..js pa mislu to je rezultat KPOV kolokvija :)
<urh> haha
<urh> ne se salit
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> ne šalim se nič :>
<upd> The Town (2010)
<upd> kaj je to
<upd> !google imdb the town 2010
<Pepelka> The Town (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0840361/
<CrazyLemon> cool movie
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> spet en rop banke ? d0h
<CrazyLemon> ni en..več bank
<upd> ma vsen bom zlowdal bolš ko pa da še 39 gledam garfielda
<upd> aha
<upd> CrazyLemon maš še kak pameten film
<bogdanov> kva pa oceanovih 11,..? :)
<CrazyLemon> upd dinner for schmucks :)
<upd> komedija ni to zame
<upd> !google imdb oceanovih 11 ?
<Pepelka> Oceanovih 11 (Ocean&#39;s Eleven) — iTIVI Tvoja spletna videoteka http://www.itivi.si/films/detail/24425/
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kasn komedija
<bogdanov> ene 3-4 deli so
<bogdanov> k ropajo
<bogdanov> res hudo :>
<upd> tiste je bil odgovor na lemonino vprašanje
<upd> sicer pa niso te filme vrteli po tv-ju že
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> so ja pomoje ni novo :)
<bogdanov> pizda spet sm spusiv 50eu
<bogdanov> jebemti kazino
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kaj če bi ti ta keš namesto v kazino nosil men ?
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa stave dam na cehe
<bogdanov> hokej igrajo
<bogdanov> 2:2
<bogdanov> pa kuj u podalsku zmagajo 3:2
<bogdanov> baksuz
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jebeno :)
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1093906/ 3.2/10 haha
<Pepelka> The Rig (2010) - IMDb
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> res gniv
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva take filme sploh delajo
<upd> ja ob izidu pa najača grozlivka
<upd> ma gnili so
<upd> ene par hudih risank bo drug let
<upd> od unih k so ice age delal sam ne vem kako so naslovi
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> upd pjd u kongota poduplat
<upd> đabe to
<bogdanov> haha:D
<upd> ha hd Disc Size:      37.377.974.914 bytes
<upd> a so prfuknjeni
<upd> aj gledal kdo Tangled ?
<uni4dfx> jaz bi pa downloadal en internet
<upd> http://mojblink.com/torrent/96366/stolen_facebook_pics_xxx jest pa tole
<Pepelka> mojblink.com
<upd> ln
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> izbrisal sem vse kaj je blo v /tmpju in zdaj se mi več terminal noče zagnat pa zvok mi v ff-u ne dela:D
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<marko-_-> konsole se mi zažene
<bogdanov> ha
<marko-_-> fak
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> a te majo u sol
<bogdanov> ze kej raj
<marko-_-> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> fak to se ne bi smelo zgodit
<marko-_-> bom se probal logoutat pa nazaj prijavit
<Sky[x]> eh use real OS :D
<bogdanov> skyx?
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<marko-_-> je pomagalo, samo pri zvoku ne
<marko-_-> a mi nardiš eno uslugo bogdanov
<marko-_-> a maš gnome?
<marko-_-> in ubuntu, seveda
<Sky[x]> 200.72.250.50 me hoče ownat :D
<marko-_-> če greš v tisti gnomov GUI za zvok ko je v desnem kotu zgor
<Sky[x]> nimam :>
<marko-_-> kaj maš vse pod dovod
<marko-_-> om
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj prej ni pomagalo
<marko-_-> sem ubil pulseaudio
<marko-_-> sam sem ga prej ene 3x pa ni
<marko-_-> pa zdej je
<marko-_-> weird
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uje3IMmQ-fg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Parkway Drive - Guns for Show Knives for a Pro (Live - DVD)
<marko-_-> yipikayey motherfucker
<marko-_-> pulseaudio je sranje
<marko-_-> če uporabljam alsin sound daemon je tud sranje
<marko-_-> ubuntu je sranje
<marko-_-> življenje je sranje
<marko-_-> življenje je temačnost
<marko-_-> najboljš da se vsi ubijemo
<bogdanov> ha
<Sky[x]> eh ja en kernel bi rabu rekompajalt dat na fbsd :>
<bogdanov> toj pa easy
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> pizda, danes ob 10 morem bit pri doktorju da mi bo rekel "ja, od ponedeljka si se malo poboljšal samo vseeno še ostani ta vikend doma (kar itak ne bom)"
<marko-_-> raje bi spal
<CrazyLemon> -5°         :/
<marko-_-> -8 tuki
<marko-_-> za znoret
<marko-_-> niti na čik ne moreš v miru
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne sneži/dežuje je ok..ampak qrc bo jutr
<CrazyLemon> k bo minus pa še snežilo bo
<marko-_-> jst pravim da če že sneži
<marko-_-> nej zapade tok snega da bodo prevozna sredstva odpala
<CrazyLemon> js pa pravim če že sneži
<CrazyLemon> naj ne sneži na pri nas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> -na
 * bogdanov ima nove gume!
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi prometne nesreče v predoru Kastelec v smeri Kopra je  zaprta polovica primorske avtoceste
<CrazyLemon> fuckin idioti
<CrazyLemon> kak lahk mas prometno v tunelu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma mam tudi js nove gume..sam ne zaupam kaj preveč gumam :)
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-17
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM-0Ywc7wNY&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Unstoppable Movie Trailer Official (HD)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..nemorem se prijavit v fb
<CrazyLemon> fb was h4ck3d! :/
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ta fb
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> kr use steka pa krneki
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma men nonstop piše Sorry, something went wrong.
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> medtem k chrome normalno odpre
<bogdanov> kaj pol
<bogdanov> ff
<bogdanov> zajebava
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> zgleda
<marko-_-> zgleda precej dober film
<bogdanov> ker marko
<marko-_-> <CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM-0Ywc7wNY&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Unstoppable Movie Trailer Official (HD)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- R5 je zuni
<marko-_-> sem videl ja
<marko-_-> nočem tega :/
<CrazyLemon> sam eni pravijo da je cam audio drugi pravijo da je audio super...tko da ne vem a bi downloadal al ne
<bogdanov> marko hoce 1080
<marko-_-> pomoje je audio res cam
<marko-_-> pa ne, bil bi zadovoljen s simple dvd ripom
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtCK8Oz0HF4 to je pomoje najboljši komad iz 2010 :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - YOUR DEMISE - Miles Away
<marko-_-> nana
<marko-_-> the beat went on and i just stopped
<marko-_-> my hands were tied but my heart was not
<marko-_-> fak ta komad me vedno spomni zakaj sem zaljubljen v hardcore
<marko-_-> i'm not the one to be screaming fuck the world though i muttered it under long breaths, but there's not life i would have rather lived
<marko-_-> no*
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> marko pink floydi rox!
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_-> pink floyd so kul
<marko-_-> hm google/youtube bi moral met opcijo izbirat med večimi profili
<marko-_-> ker sem včasih po pomoti prijavljen v profil od banda pa ker je pač google in youtube povezan sem avtomatično na youtubu povezan pod tem računom tudi
<marko-_-> in se pozabim odjavit
<marko-_-> pa delam bedarije:D
<marko-_-> tak nek switch profile button bi bil kul
<CrazyLemon> to  zdj ma fb
<marko-_-> aja
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm to vidu..zdj tega ni več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče to vsebuje ta nov profil
<marko-_-> nisem opazil
<Sky[x]> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ko-denar-imas-a-ga-vseeno-ne-vidis.html
<Pepelka> Ko denar imaš, a ga vseeno ne vidiš - 24ur.com
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> ta reklama
<marko-_-> monopoli bančništvo
<marko-_-> žalostno
<CrazyLemon> ABP ftw :)
<Sky[x]> ABP ?
<CrazyLemon> adblock plus :)
<CrazyLemon> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1178.snc4/155059_10150371760145393_754440392_16449505_1217580_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=754440392
<bogdanov> the town
<bogdanov> ni dobr
<CrazyLemon> kaj mu manjka
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jutr zate raper fudex u
<bogdanov> ultri
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> hu d fak je fudex?
<bogdanov> se sam nevem
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> http://www.ultra-club.si/
<bogdanov> ha
<Pepelka> Ultra Club
<CrazyLemon> očitno nek žešči raper k ga noben ne pozna :D
<bogdanov> ja haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> -6 stopinj je..kar pomeni ..kaj ?
<bogdanov> prevec je mrzlo!
<bogdanov> radijator do konca odpri
<bogdanov> in se z odejo 2x pokri
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kurba sm raper
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj neki maš prav.."z odejo 2x pokri" :D
<CrazyLemon> spat grem!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ajde en aplauz preden grem spat..
<bogdanov> aj n8
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 3x hura za crazyja
<CrazyLemon> 2x je dovolj ;)
<bogdanov> 3x
<bogdanov> SRBIJA!
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> aja sj res
<uni4dfx_> the f**k is going on in here
<bogdanov> tis hrvt
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mah nč..bogdanov ma neke tipične srbske izpade :/
<bogdanov> :SSS
<uni4dfx_> c c c :D
<CrazyLemon> +c
<CrazyLemon> ja :S
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> !!!!
<uni4dfx_> aja pozabu :D
<bogdanov> 4c
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> vidiš...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> mislim ti srbi so res čudni..enkrat c rečeš pa ti oni še 3 dodajo
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> a mas vdsl al optiko
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx_> optiko
<bogdanov> a mas tv
<bogdanov> tud?
<uni4dfx_> jp
<bogdanov> slika?
<bogdanov> men kocka
<bogdanov> 1000000 na uro
<uni4dfx_> na optiki ti kocka?
<bogdanov> sicer vdsl
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx_> ja na vdsl js nebi tvja vzel
<CrazyLemon> jah sine..pejt na optiko pa ne bo kockal :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kurc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> cant
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa itak ti dovolj kockaš..pol se je tv tud navadu pa kocka
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> :)
<bogdanov> :Ss
<bogdanov> sam res
<CrazyLemon> nč..neumnosti že govorim..kar pomeni da moram it spat ! :D
<bogdanov> bom nehu pa da vidm ce sebo odvadu
<bogdanov> crazy ja
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> ura je gladko
<bogdanov> cez 2
<bogdanov> !
<bogdanov> aj :))
<bogdanov> skyx as zrihtu
<bogdanov> kernel
<uni4dfx_> nočko
<uni4dfx_> :D
<bogdanov> da nau panic
<Sky[x]> ne nism dobr da si reku :D
<bogdanov> pizda na use mislm
<bogdanov> :S
<Sky[x]> mah sej ga bom jutr
<Sky[x]> mam Å¡e cajt
<Sky[x]> al ga zdj al pa pol :D
<Sky[x]> sam res na ene maile bi mogu odgovort ups :>
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> a mas sam en tv
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx_> ne
<uni4dfx_> 3
<uni4dfx_> 2x navadn 1x hd
<bogdanov> kok linija
<uni4dfx_> pa še zravn ga lahk čez net pullam in lepo špila vse
<uni4dfx_> 50M
<uni4dfx_> sam za TV je itak vseen kok maš linijo
<uni4dfx_> avtomatsko ponuca vso linijo k jo maš na voljo
<uni4dfx_> to pomen na optiki ti lahko vleče do 1gbps
<bogdanov> pa nc nekocka
<bogdanov> laufa 100 na uro pravs
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx_> jp
<uni4dfx_> kocka sam kadar je res kej narobe pr njih
<uni4dfx_> ampak to je blo do zdej mogoče 2x
<bogdanov> aha :)
<bogdanov> kok te pride use skp
<bogdanov> na mesc?
<uni4dfx_> hmm
<uni4dfx_> en paket mam
<uni4dfx_> veš da morm pogledat
<uni4dfx_> 72€ če se ne motim
<uni4dfx_> ampak mamo 4 mobitele pa stacionarno cifro
<bogdanov> jst mam vdsl 10/4 3 tvje pa stacionarca pa tm ukol 80eu
<uni4dfx_> a maš paket
<uni4dfx_> hmm zdej gledam tale DECT paket
<uni4dfx_> če vzamem 100/100 me bo pršl 6€ draži
<bogdanov> mah sj same shit ce tko pogledas
<bogdanov> dobr je bol 100
<bogdanov> sam :)
<uni4dfx_> hja
<uni4dfx_> ubuntuja mi bo hitrej updejtal
<uni4dfx_> :D
<uni4dfx_> to zmeri na polno vleče
<bogdanov> true :))
<bogdanov> nevem ce mam paket kva jst vem
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> toj prek firme
<bogdanov> o dect 100/100
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx_> u čak
<uni4dfx_> T4 navadn
<uni4dfx_> sam 3€ draži pa mam lahk 100M
<uni4dfx_> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dj mi povej
<bogdanov> a ti mas mobitel pr t2
<uni4dfx_> ja
<bogdanov> kako je z signalam pokritostrjo?
<uni4dfx_> zaen drek
<uni4dfx_> :D
<uni4dfx_> ampak dela povsod
<uni4dfx_> k gre prek mobitela
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> pol je tko k tusmobil
<uni4dfx_> ja
<bogdanov> k gre tud prek mobitela
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> kr ni signala nek pa nevem
<uni4dfx_> ja podatkovne storitve delajo sam tm k majo oni
<bogdanov> a je pocen vrjanta
<uni4dfx_> pocen je pa za popizdit
<uni4dfx_> sploh tujina
<bogdanov> pizda bom uzev pa probov :)
<uni4dfx_> v južno korejo lahk kličem, bom govoru 1 uro pa plaču mogoče 0.5€ :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> majka :)
<uni4dfx_> tušmobil ma pa 1.5€ na minuto :D
<uni4dfx_> sam
<uni4dfx_> slaba stran
<uni4dfx_> SMSji iz tujine ne delajo
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> dobr sj to me neskrbi tok
<bogdanov> pol pravs funkcjonira u slo
<uni4dfx_> v sloveniji načeloma nimam problemov
<bogdanov> a ti mas narocnino to posebi
<bogdanov> al placujes
<bogdanov> tko k si reku 72
<bogdanov> z mobiteli
<uni4dfx_> sj je sam naročnina
<bogdanov> ured?
<uni4dfx_> ja ja v paketu je
<uni4dfx_> js mam
<uni4dfx_> brezčasno optiko
<uni4dfx_> in sta že 2 cifre v paketu
<bogdanov> aha
<uni4dfx_> mater že spet nimam nbenih XPjev nikjer
<uni4dfx_> tokrat k sm to že downloadu pa nevem če sm že kej
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a uporablas
<uni4dfx_> viš zato rabn 100M :D
<bogdanov> 64 bitno
<bogdanov> verzijo ubuntuja
<uni4dfx_> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx_> y
<bogdanov> aha in stima use
<bogdanov> jst sm ene 2-3 leta nazaj uporabli pa ni lih stimal use
<uni4dfx_> ma tko je
<uni4dfx_> flash morm ročno poinštalerat
<uni4dfx_> k budale Å¡e zmer niso dal 64bitne verzije v repo
<bogdanov> no sj u tem je bla najvecja frka takrt
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx_> zdj ni panike
<uni4dfx_> sam morš pč ročno
<bogdanov> pol kul bom su na 64 :)
<uni4dfx_> edin java zna mal jebat včas
<uni4dfx_> drgač pa vse kul
<uni4dfx_> no da vidm kok hit se bojo XPji stankal
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> lahko noč
<Sky[x]> bomo jutr kompajlal kernel lepo doma :>
<Sky[x]> centos sem dal updejtat :>
<bogdanov> centos
<bogdanov> sux
<uni4dfx_> yup
<Sky[x]> in mi openvpn updejta upam da mi nav zjebal kej :>
<bogdanov> nemors to za srv met
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> za domačga je ok :D
<bogdanov> mah bols
<bogdanov> debian pol
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx_> kaj bi pa ti dal
<uni4dfx_> namest openvpn
<Sky[x]> kermu to ?
<uni4dfx_> bohdanov
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> lahko noč :)
<bogdanov> sj uredu openvpn
<bogdanov> :P
<uni4dfx_> aja centos si kurcov
<uni4dfx_> ok
<uni4dfx_> xpji so dol
<uni4dfx_> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> uni4
<bogdanov> skjes zdlju
<uni4dfx_> piratebay
<bogdanov> o pirati
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx_> ^^
<uni4dfx_> ej nč grem js spat
<uni4dfx_> k mam predavanja ob 7h :D
<bogdanov> btk
<bogdanov> jst sm tud pirat pa kva
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx_> ma itk
<bogdanov> sj so usi kle gor
<uni4dfx_> nam kupval winsov a si nor :D
<bogdanov> nuben ne kup filma
<bogdanov> nc
<uni4dfx_> hehe
<bogdanov> haha itak
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> gn
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx_> k nam bojo dal bolše plače bom pa razmišlu o tem
<uni4dfx_> ajde :D
<bogdanov> the town
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> sm prehitr reku
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega>  Matr Je Mr'z. U, matr je mr'z. Nikjer ni tolk mr'z kok'r je mr'z pr' n's!
<miha> heh kak zanimiv error message majo tle http://www.zerohedge.com/
<Pepelka> "...slide."
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<miha> Kdo bo prej obupal?
<miha> Volivci nad finančnim ministrom Križaničem in vlado27592.59%
<miha> Križanič nad uvajanjem novih davkov22 7.41%
<Grega> :)
<miha> kaj pa lahk drugega od marksista pričakuješ...
<miha> vse kr zna, je plenit tuj denar
<teardrop> lo
<miha> lo
<marko-_-> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1292463579/The_Pope_Gets_Some_Homo_Erotic_Entertainment
<marko-_-> lololol
<Pepelka> The Pope Gets Some Homo Erotic Entertainment - NothingToxic.com
<miha> :)
<miha> jutro marko-_-
<marko-_-> jutro
<marko-_-> a se še drogiraš ti kaj
<miha> da, pa ti?
<marko-_-> niti ne
<miha> pridn, sj si Å¡e mladoletn ane :)
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> že en lep čas ne lol
<marko-_-> nehi se drogirat
 * marko-_- np: NOFX - Dinosaurs Will Die
<marko-_-> ker carski komad
<marko-_-> keep back watch it crumble, see the drowning watch the fall
<marko-_-> i feel just terrible about it
<marko-_-> that's sarcasm
<marko-_-> LET IT BURNNNNN
<marko-_-> parasytic music industry
<marko-_-> music written from devotion, not ambition not for fame
<marko-_-> zero people are exploited there are no tricks up our sleeve
<miha> lp napsy
<napsy> lp
 * uni4dfx razmišla če bi šu v tem mrazu k frizerju
<miha> pol bos moral kapo nosit...
<uni4dfx> ma že itak jo morm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a lahko convertam valute z botkom tle?
<miha> ne vem, verjetn ne
<uni4dfx> ok tole pa ni simpl
<uni4dfx> kupvat neki na korejskem sajtu na korejski naslov prek virtualboxa z explorerjem
<uni4dfx> kako ne sprejemajo kreditnih kartic?!
<uni4dfx> pa kaj majo s tem ActiveX-om... fak, primitivno
<marko-_-> activex je res zvarek:D
<miha> activex je narejen za eno samo stran
<miha> update.microsoft.com
<uni4dfx> ja, i wish :P
<uni4dfx> http://www.yes24.com
<Pepelka> YES24 - ���ѹα� ��ǥ ���ͳݼ���
<uni4dfx> najbol popularna korejska spletna trgovina ga ma tud
<uni4dfx> (poleg vseh ostalih)
<uni4dfx> aja a opaz kdo podobnost njihovga logotipa pa logotipa od mimovrste
<uni4dfx> :D
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> zakaj bi z koreje naročal stvari
<uni4dfx> sej jih ne IZ
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> hmm interesting http://questvisual.com/
<Pepelka> Word Lens
<marko-_-> old
<marko-_-> I'd be﻿ way more impressed if I could see her boobs
<miha> hehe
<Bilko> CrazyLemon?
<Bilko> ce neki instaliraš z ukazom sudo dpkg -i subsonic-x.x.deb....kako pol to izbrišem - uninstaliram?
<Bilko> sm že najdu
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<CrazyLemon> v 15ih minutah kok sm bil v kopalnici
<CrazyLemon> je sneg vse pobelil
<Bilko> be happy :)
<CrazyLemon> ma qrc bom happy...sovrazim sneg
<andrejz> kaj pa počenjaš 15 min v kopalnici?
<CrazyLemon> se posebi na obali :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz rihtam se? :D
<CrazyLemon> its a long process :D
<CrazyLemon> ocitno danes ne grem na fax :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] "Evo pa smo spet legalno na cest" .. a si dobu kako prepoved voznje al kaj? :)
<Bilko> CrazyLemon si že vidu tole za androida... http://www.subsonic.org
<Pepelka> Subsonic &raquo; Free Music Streamer
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ma ne poslusam muzke na telefonu :)
<CrazyLemon> razn poleti ko grem tec
<Bilko> sej jest tut glih ne....sam je zanimiva zadeva k loh iz serverja stremaš musko
<Bilko> na rebš met na fonu
<CrazyLemon> sj zato obstaja ampache
<CrazyLemon> !google ampache
<Pepelka> Ampache :: For the love of music | Pour l&#39;amour de la musique http://ampache.org/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> a se kermu sanja kaj bi blo tole ?
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/TBBg2ANt
<Pepelka> Bash | calcru: runtime went backwards from 14629 usec to
<Bilko> sam k me zajebava mal....če na svojem rač. nastimam dela na serverju pa noče
<Bilko> aha...bom pogledu tole
<CrazyLemon> Bilko kaj ti napiše na serverju?
<Bilko> pa instaliram zadevo in pol bi mogu prek web-a vidt oziroma prit not, pa ne morem
<Bilko> noče se povezat
<CrazyLemon> kak se pa povezujes gor prek weba?
<Bilko> moja domena pa Å¡t porta
<Bilko> devils-lighthouse:4040
<CrazyLemon> no..si odpru ta port? :)
<Bilko> ja
<CrazyLemon> probaj raje LAN_IP_STREZNIKA:4040
<Bilko> hmm...zdej sm se pa zgubu :)
<Bilko> kje nej to napisem?
<CrazyLemon> LAN_IP_STREZNIKA = IP k mu ga DHCP dodeli
<CrazyLemon> v browser
<Bilko> a to v ruterju morm nastavt?
<CrazyLemon> ne bilko jebela cesta :D
<CrazyLemon> glej
<CrazyLemon> povej mi ker IP ima strežnik
<CrazyLemon> 192.168.1.x mogoče ?
<Bilko> ja
<CrazyLemon> no..povej mi zadnjo cifro
<Bilko> 102
<CrazyLemon> http://192.168.1.102:4040
<CrazyLemon> klikni to
<Bilko> ja sm probu tut to
<CrazyLemon> no če to ne dela pomeni da si neki aplikacijo slabo skonfiguriral
<Bilko> pa kao ne najde...nej se povem da sm na svojem compu prek deb paketa instaliru...se previ prek GUI
<Bilko> na serverju pa prek konzole
<CrazyLemon> to naj ne bi vplivalo
<Bilko> mah sej ...ni mi tok pomembn k tut jest glih ne poslušam...sam nevem zakaj se pol celo jutro z tem trudim :)
<CrazyLemon> k nimaš nč druzga za počet :D
<Bilko> sam k mi je ratal na mojm compu na serverju pa ne
<Bilko> ja je čist simpl za naštimat
<Bilko> nej bi blo heh
<Bilko> sm mislu da mogoče ga kej apache mot, sam to neb smel met nobene veze pomoje
<napsy> ka to ustvarjate? :)
<Bilko> bom mal un tvoj prob pogledu
<CrazyLemon> napsy bilko  se igra z subsonic free music streamerjem
<Bilko> ma en prog probavam za stremat musko iz serverja na android telefon
<upd> Sky[x] It means that your system time went back, confusing a number of applications. Do you use an NTP server (or a pool of NTP servers) that's unreliable? I've had messagers like these when I used the *.pool.ntp.org servers, some of which were grossly inaccurate.
<Sky[x]> ja ntpd1.arnes.si uporablam
<Bilko> pa prek mojga rač dela iz mojga serverja pa ne morm naštimat
<napsy> Bilko: zunanje povezave se ne morajo konektat na tvoj comp?
<miha> !translate en sl Recurring Profiles
<Pepelka> ponavljajoče profile
<Bilko> na server?
<napsy> Bilko: ja
<Bilko> ja lahko
<Bilko> če prav razumem kaj misliš :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ni problem router..ker mu tud prek lana ne odpre
<Bilko> ampak ne morem do programa že v moji mreži
<napsy> hnm
<Bilko> tko da kao da neb blo prov instaliran al pa da bi kej mankal al pa kej
<upd> Sky[x] ne vem probej zamenjat jest mam unga amm goodfather.ijs.si al kaj je že glih včeraj naštelal
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a si mogu kj konfiguracijo rihtat?
<Bilko> pa čudn k na mojem compu dela lepo in tut z telefonom se loh povežem
<Bilko> ne vse je delal takoj
<CrazyLemon> definiraj takoj
<CrazyLemon> verjetno neki si mogu Å¡timat
<CrazyLemon> k ne more sam z inštalacijo vse delat
<Sky[x]> sysctl kern.timecounter.hardware=TSC naj bi rešil zadevo :>
<napsy> mogoce mors nastavit na kermu interfejsu poslusa?
<Sky[x]> to se mij prvič pojavl :>
<CrazyLemon> ker apache verjetno ne ve kje se subsonic namesti
<upd> Sky[x] kje pa to sploh vidiš v log ? verjetno pol men isto dela
<Bilko> sej kaj ma pa apache s tem?
<Sky[x]> dmesh -a
<Sky[x]> al pa sam dmesg
<upd> ok
<Sky[x]> dmesg
<Bilko> sej ta prog ma kao svoj server ce sm prov zastopu
<Sky[x]> ti prkaže vse kar vidiš na zaslonu
<Bilko> k na svojem compu nimam apache
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> no bom probu še js to inštalirat
<Bilko> sej če bi mel monitor pr rok bi prek GUI probu. Sam tega se mi ne da odklaplat. Bi mogu it na podstrešje
<CrazyLemon> sj ne rabiš monitor
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa probaš tole
<CrazyLemon> konektaj se na strežnik pa vpiši
<CrazyLemon> sudo service subsonic restart
<Bilko> ne ne rabiš, ČE veš hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa če ti kak [fail] napiše pol smo že bližje rešitvi
<Bilko> Started Subsonic [PID 1716, /var/subsonic/subsonic_sh.log]
<Bilko>                                                                          [ OK ]
<Bilko> vedno piše da kao vse ok dela
<Bilko> sm že probu...tut porte zamenat, pa nikakor noče ga najt
<CrazyLemon> tail -f /var/subsonic/subsonic_sh.log
<CrazyLemon> in potem se probaj konektat na strežnik:4040
<Bilko> Časovna omejitev za vzpostavitev povezave s stranjo www.devils-lighthouse.si je potekla.
<Bilko> noče
<CrazyLemon> lan ip probaj
<Bilko> noče
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tail -f /var/subsonic/subsonic_sh.log
<CrazyLemon> pravi
<CrazyLemon> medtem k si se probal konektat
<CrazyLemon> men normalno dela
<Bilko> tut na serverju?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Bilko> mah nebomo se zezel s tem če noče
<Bilko> čeprov čudn k ni nč spešl glede zahtev pa to
<Bilko> vsaj ne piše nič
<BigWhale> Ab mel mi jutr irc sestank? a se to se kej prakticira? a sploh mormo met? :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lahk bi mel ja
<BigWhale> ob devetih?
<CrazyLemon> blo bi fajn porihtat par stvari kere smo se zmenl na teamreportu
<upd> dejte un viop al skype :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale zjutraj? :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> as nor? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne..sm mislu da si ti..zato prašam :P
<BigWhale> Jest sem... sam...
<BigWhale> that's a completely different story altogether.
<BigWhale> grem neki za jest vzet
<BigWhale> k sem sestradan
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042410858
<Pepelka> Nasilje na ulici in vojna na Facebooku: V Ljubljani naj bi neonacisti napadli skupino dijakov | Dnevnik
<Bilko> CrazyLemon a si instaliral na serverju s tem ukazom - sudo dpkg -i subsonic-4.2.deb?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sam s tem ukazom lahk instaliras deb...za druge js ne vem :)
<Bilko> hehe pol že ne obstaja če ti neveš
<Bilko> sm mislu da se da kak drgač pa sm jest kej falil
<Bilko> pol sm instaliral ok
<Bilko> bom Å¡e uninstaliral pa bo :)
<Bilko> tnx
<BigWhale> dej u topic pol
<BigWhale> k jst ne morem
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> brb
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ~ ~ 15. januar SIUUG meeting2k11 http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html | IRC Meeting : jutri (18.12.2010) ob 2100. Tle -->  *
<uni4dfx> a35441 đe si bre
<a35441> eo me
<a35441> kako si? :)
<uni4dfx> pa zaposleno
<uni4dfx> :P
<a35441> ¸kul
<uni4dfx> minecraft treba igrat skos
<uni4dfx> pol pa ni cajta
<a35441> jst bom sel na rudnik zvecer :)
<a35441> rocna party
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> sami norci spet ane
<a35441> no ja ...
<miha> ah asocialci, dans morte v stozice :)
<a35441> kaj je dons v stozicah? :o
<a35441> ah
<a35441> ko ga jebe
<miha> :D
<miha> vse puncke so tm...
<miha> na rudniku jih ni
<a35441> bojo tud na rudniku :)
<upd> :D
<uni4dfx> kaj je v stožicah?
<upd> david guetta
<uni4dfx> wtf
<miha> vse ta hude prijateljice na fb grejo tja, kolk gledam
<miha> jst ne grem, ampak jst sm ze star asocialc :)
<uni4dfx> wtfwtfwtf
<uni4dfx> zakaj js ne vem za to :D
<upd> hah :D
<uni4dfx> pizda zdej zihr nam kart dubu
<upd> sej se govori že pol leta o tem
<miha> upd: ja sj :D
<upd> pejt tja mogoče dobiš ob vstopu
<upd> pred vhodom je bilo mišljeno :D
<uni4dfx> ja za 10x ceno
<upd> mja ene 50-100eu
<upd> al pa če maš veze pa ti kdo naprinta
<uni4dfx> let's see
<uni4dfx> da pretehtam možnosti
<uni4dfx> nope ne grem :D
<upd> :)
<upd> kurc jest morm pa brata pa frendico tja peljat upam da ne bo preveč gužve sam itaq bo
<uni4dfx> lahko jst pelem če zrihtajo karte :D
<upd> hja ne vem frendica je učeri dobila za 25€ sam je sedišče lohk prašam če lohk še kaj zrihta
<upd> a boš poklical ti dam cifro ? :)
<upd> anyway.. kolk folka sploh gre na ta stadion
<Sky[x]> za kam to ?
<Grega> nekaj zelo ne dela
<Grega> ali se samo meni zdi?
<Grega> nooooooooooo
<miha> http://www.finance.si/297878/Le-slaba-%E8etrtina-malih-in-mikro-podjetij-je-tehnolo%B9kih
<Pepelka> Le slaba �etrtina malih in mikro podjetij je tehnolo�kih  - Finance.si
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, si tle?
<miha> http://www.finance.si/297877/Fitch-ohranil-boniteto-NLB Agencija je sicer oceno individualne finančne moči uvrstila na seznam za opazovanje (Rating Watch Negative), pri čemer odločitev utemeljuje s poslabšanjem kreditnega portfelja in kapitalsko pozicijo banke, so še sporočili iz NLB
<Pepelka> Fitch ohranil boniteto NLB  - Finance.si
<kubanc> kva pravte? http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_gt540_optimus-3081.php   ali    http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i5500_galaxy_5-3371.php
<Pepelka> LG GT540 Optimus - Full phone specifications
<upd> eee
<Grega> http://questvisual.com/
<Pepelka> Word Lens
<Grega> noro
<hrga> kje v slo dobit najpoceni e-book reader kao kindle?
<Grega> dealextreme.com :>
<Grega> (jaz sem zdaj zapravil 50eur, shit)
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> upam da ti vse na carini zasežejo :D
<Grega> verjamem
<Grega> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> matr kera zmesnjava v vasi
<Grega> se ubuntu iso downloadan danes razlikuje kaj od tistega downloadanage ob releasu? zanimajo me predvsem updejti, ker ob releasu mu nekaj kernel ni pasal in sem obupal..
<andrejz> @grega: če je to 10.10, potem ne
<andrejz> lahko pa izbereš možnost da installer med namestitivjo vse posodobitve dol potegne
<uni4dfx> http://xkcd.com/835/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Tree
<andrejz> LTS pa imajo dodatne različice
<andrejz> na primer 10.4.1
<Grega> mislim, da sem probaval s to opcijo, da med namestitvijo updejta.. ampak je tudi med tem freezalo
<andrejz> no potem pa imaš še to možnost da se greš alternative install cd pa s tam namestiš
<Grega> kaj pa kaksna beta je ze zunaj?
<andrejz> beta za?
<Grega> karkoli je pac za 10.10
<Grega> 11.nekaj
<andrejz> ah kje
<andrejz> to bo Å¡ele 1 mesec pred izidom
<andrejz> najboljše je alternate install CD za 10.10
<andrejz> potem pa v safe mode zaženi pa posodobi
<Grega> ravno probavam
<Grega> mogoce bo danes boljse volje
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi kdo mislu da si taglavni v hisi :P
<BigWhale> jest ne nucam opa za to ;>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :D
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> ko sem inst ubuntu sem imew y in z ramesane in pol sem jih ramenjau.. ampak vedno ko resetiram se mi spet zamesajo :(
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> mrrrzlo
<CrazyLemon> sneg pa tudi ne  misli odnehat
<bogdanov> mja sux
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> totally
<bogdanov> pa se u lj
<bogdanov> nedogaja
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne dogaja
<CrazyLemon> kako ne dogaja ce je guetta
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ti je kej dolgčas
<uni4dfx> a35441 a si že nazaj
<napsy> lol
<napsy> cimr neki po twitterju mi pisu
<napsy> sele zdaj opazu :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<ups_> woooo
<napsy> jo jo
<ups_> polom cesta komej dam prdriftu
<ups_>  jojo
<ups_> lj nč splužen
<napsy> mhm
<ups_> nč od nč :)
<napsy> tolk mal snega pa jih ze cist zmede
<ups_> ma ja se ga ni mal tle u teh hribih ga je že full zapadlo
<ups_> pa noben kurac ne pluži
<ups_> 4h nazaj k je začel padat so se vsi fural s traktorji
<ups_> a zdej vsi spijo da jih jebem :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx it is  now :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy mal snega? fck..pri nas ga je najmanj 5cm na cesti :)    v sezani ga je blo 10cm sam na avto
<napsy> aja nevem to sm js tam ob sedmih zvecer gledu
<napsy> pol ga je verjetno se vec napadl
<CrazyLemon> napsy zakaj si pa ti stuck in lj? :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zajebu sm in sm zamudu bus :)
<napsy> ko sm mislu domov it
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<CrazyLemon> no..mi mamo Å¡e dva dni predavanj pol pa dost za to leto :D
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa danes smo mogli pri KPOVu sprogramirat svoj ntp client
<CrazyLemon> i didnt had a clue :D
<napsy> hm
<napsy> to bi bla zanimiva :)
<napsy> v c-ju?
<CrazyLemon> ni važn
<CrazyLemon> primeri so bili za python pa javo
<CrazyLemon> v pythonu naj bi bilo vsega 6 vrstic
<CrazyLemon> napsy sj ste vi enako nalogo mel pri KPOV :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je sam copy/paste
<napsy> hehe aja :D
<eMarek> jou!
<eMarek> spet sem prišel z bash vprašanjem
<CrazyLemon> pa ne že spet ti!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<eMarek> :D
<eMarek> pozna kdo 'lockfile' ?
<Sky[x]> mogoče
<Sky[x]> sej to je zlo uporabna zadeva :>
<eMarek> ja.. dve stvari me zanimata
<eMarek> zakaj tega ni v bash? oziroma ga jst ne znam uporabljat
<eMarek> če napišem
<eMarek> lockfile neki.lock
<eMarek> mi napiše, da lockfile ni instaliran
<eMarek> kaj potem? :D
<Sky[x]> huh ti pa nv
<Sky[x]> install ?
<Sky[x]> sam to bi mogl bit
<Sky[x]> whereis lockfile
<eMarek> lockfile:
<eMarek> hm
<CrazyLemon> locate lockfile
<CrazyLemon> prvih 5 vrstic ti pove kako lahk ustvaris/brises/etc lockfile :)
<eMarek> u tnx!
<eMarek> tale create pa remove mislm, da bosta kr taprava
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa check tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> če že obstaja
<eMarek> to se pa navezuje na drugo vprašanje :D
<eMarek> imam eno datoteko, pač notr je neka cifra in nekaj vzporednih procesov to cifro spreminja
<eMarek> sedaj moram pa narediti, da bo datoteka zaklenjena
<eMarek> se pravi... prvi proces zaklene datoteko... jo pač obdela in nato je odklene naslednjemu procesu
<eMarek> moram ta check uporabljat? ali bodo procesi avtomatsko čakali?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu :)
<eMarek> hm..
<eMarek> rezultati so približno željenim
<eMarek> niso pa čist taki kot bi moral bit
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<eMarek> sem rešil zadevo s flock-om
<eMarek> fajn bodite pobje
<eMarek> noč
<ups_> nikooo letiii
<ups_> letii
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> gn
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: privzeto odpiranje map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4631/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kako se gre že ven pri realvnc iz full screena ? :D
<Sky[x]> F8 :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sm kupu galaxyja 5, ker galaxy spica nimajo vec na zalogi
<a35441> a vi slucajno veste kok je golf 2 trd avto? :D
<a35441> sem prletu u kup trdega snega z ~30km/h pa ni blo skode.
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> trd sneg al je bil puhek sneg?
<a35441> trd sneg
<kubanc> ja potem mas dobre odbijace
<kubanc> niso tok plasticno kot pr novejsih avtih, k prec poči
<a35441> z bokom sm prletu
<kubanc> aja
<kubanc> lej, vazn da si ti cel, pa avto
<kubanc> in kot zgleda je plocevina se ok, ce je zdrzala udarec
<uni4dfx> ho ho ho
<uni4dfx> merry christmas
<kubanc> enako....
<marko-_-> ob 2100 bom jst pijan ko svinja
<marko-_-> grem še zdej začet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] SigiSi: eRepublik - deluje tudi v Linux-u  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4575/new/posts/
<angelcek> vse je crklno:))
<upd> parapapapa
<upd> :)
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<upd> http://nsb.itak.si/?step=permalink&id=792dbd047e4038825c85344d7c638152 ahaha
<Pepelka> Naredi svoj bend 2! - gas band
<CrazyLemon> kubanc in..prvi vtisi
 * CrazyLemon zadnji dve uri pa pol cistu parkirisce
<uni4dfx> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/c19cxjw?context=3 :-(
<Pepelka> unimatrix comments on I am an Ubuntu Unity Developer, AMA
<uni4dfx> 11.04 is going to suck
<angelcek> jao
<angelcek> nekoga bom dau jebat
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<BigWhale> zeno?
<angelcek> nism porocen
<angelcek> :>
<Sky[x]> danes bo še odlga noč k selmo server :>
<Sky[x]> dolga*
<bogdanov> haha
<angelcek> a je tok vlk?:>
<Sky[x]> ukol 40gb dol pa gor dat :D
<Sky[x]> pa vse stestirat
<Sky[x]> pa nastavt nazaj :)
<Sky[x]> pa kernel bom zdj dav rekompajalt hehe :D
<upd> !prevedi en sl instance
<Pepelka> primer
<angelcek> nekak mi nerata se povezat ssl na freenode
<angelcek> :)
<Sky[x]> mirc al akje druzga ?
<Sky[x]> openssl rabš met naložen
<Sky[x]> jst na win z mirc sem pršu normalno gor :)
<angelcek> bedn mi je mirc
<angelcek> Connection failed. Error: certificate not trusted.? (27)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nism ga se nc rabu, ga polnem trenutno
<upd> angelcek xchat ??
<angelcek> ja
<angelcek> sam za win
<hruske> tam moras obkljukat trust all certs al nek tazga
<hruske> accept invalid ssl certificat
<upd> ja obkljukat moraš da neveljavni certifikat sprejme...
<hruske> bedno.
<upd> full.
<Sky[x]> ej ej
<angelcek> sej sm
<angelcek> :)
<Sky[x]> bi mi lahko kdo mal prometa naredu na server da vidm kok kej prenese ? :D
<upd> sem delavec, si delavec, je delavec,,, sva delavca, sta delavca, sta delavca, smo delavci, ste delavci, so delavci ? aj e to prov
<upd> xD
<andrejz> ja
<upd> tnx :**
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: privzeto odpiranje map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4631/new/posts/
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ~ ~ 15. januar SIUUG meeting2k11 http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html | IRC Meeting : DANES (18.12.2010) ob 21:00. Tle -->  *
<Grega> you've just been erased!
<Grega> bo rekel arnold
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> kernel sem rekompajlov pa Å¡ekr mi tastarga uporabla WTF :>
<Sky[x]> na freebsd to
<Sky[x]> k so 3je ukazi :>
<Grega> ucitno prevec
<Grega> v bistvu sta ukaza dva, trije, ce hoces se rebuildat userland.. ampak potem se mores bootat v single mode in je se tam nek magic
<Sky[x]> dva ja jst sem Å¡e CP Å¡tel :D
<Sky[x]> grem zdj šenkrt probat sej bo hitr k je že vse skompajlan
<Grega> oh, no, http://imgur.com/UfpET
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<CrazyLemon> pa tako talentiral "je"  bil :(
 * angelcek slaps grega
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/v9LVz.jpg
<Grega> kaj sem spet naredil :/
<angelcek> enga sm mogu
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> da nes pol jokal, ko bos dobil poziv..
<angelcek> hahaha
<angelcek> ti kr
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> v sredo mam sodisce
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> a mislis, da bi te lahko tozil, ker si me focnil preko irca?
<Grega> v ameriki ziher..
<angelcek> hahahaha
<angelcek> ja
<angelcek> 100%
<Grega> virtualen focn
<angelcek> act retardet now!
<Grega> bog ne daj, da me kicknes
<angelcek> hahaha
<angelcek> ban?
<angelcek> :d
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> lifetime
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> jaz te kr tozim za to http://i.imgur.com/v9LVz.jpg
<Grega> "tolk hocem!"
<angelcek> pa te res ubijm
<angelcek> :D
<BigWhale> A bo kdo ob devetih tle?
<CrazyLemon> js js..če ne obležim pred tvjem :)
<Grega> vsi.. ce pa je sobota zvecer.. kje pa naj bomo :>
<andrejz> jaz bom samo ne za dolgo
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon: ce bova sama pol rajs kr oblez pred TVjem ;>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale verjetno bova sama
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> pol lahko pa tud zdaj začnemo
<BigWhale> ok
<andrejz> s tistim kar se ne tiče strežnikov
<CrazyLemon> a bomo izvolil predsednika???
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> js predlagam andreja! vsi k so za naj napišejo +1
<andrejz> a ni bw?
<CrazyLemon> +1
<andrejz> -1
<BigWhale> precednika? cesa? :D
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si :D
<BigWhale> aja.
<andrejz> crazy bi rad izvolil predsednka, da njemu ne bi bilo treba nč delat
<andrejz> dražen, če dosežeš 5000 karme na launchpadu spremenim -1 v +1 :p
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem BigWhale kaj si pa želel debatirat na sestanku..si mel kaj v mislih ali pač tko..bl casual chat :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz karma ni vredna tega :D
<BigWhale> bl v stilu: kaj se je zgodil, kaj se bo zgodil in ce to ker pripomorek LoCotu :)
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj6bHk7LmoM&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - titas policia
<CrazyLemon> zgodil se ni nič.. ostalo je pri načrtih z sestanka v oktobru :)
<angelcek> They Say It Exists To Help They Say It Exists To Protect I Know It Can Stop﻿ You I Know It Can Arrest You Police For Who Need Police For Who Need Police Police
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> ok to sm mogu
<angelcek> :)
<BigWhale> ok, jest sem okrog LoCota nisem se nic kej prakticnega naredil. mam pa zlo dobr teoreticni nacrt :>
<BigWhale> ... pisem pa k da bi bil pjan... :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ja smo opazl da si bil na začetku zelo zagret za loco...pol si se pa umiril :D
<BigWhale> ma, sej sem se zmeri zagret. sam tle se kr en real life dogaja... :(
<andrejz> IMO mora biti za to da postanemo več strukture in off-line stvari
<andrejz> @BW: Teoretični načrt je dober začetek
<andrejz> kakšen pa je?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a to pomeni da nisi dobil službe pri canonicalu? :(      pha..pa tako močno sem si želel da bi postala prijatelja :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> andrejz off-line stvari so dobra ideja...ampak kot rečeno prej...na ubuntu.si več ali manj ostane samo pri idejah
<CrazyLemon> dokler se eden ne javi in sam izpelje projekt do konca :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bilo BigWhale še danes ne bi mel majic :)
<BigWhale> andrejz: z Lauro Czajkowski sem zmenjen, da jo za rokav pocukam in da greva skoz nas application, da mi pove ce smo vsaj priblizno primerni
<andrejz> @CL: no saj zato pa me zanima teoretični načrt, najbrž vključuje kakšne take ideje
<andrejz> @BW: Kolikor sem se jaz pogovrajal se več ali manj pričakuje monthly meetings in team reporte, kjer se vidi, da se nekaj dogaja
<CrazyLemon> ja ..ampak baje team reporti sploh niso 'nujni'..so pa zaželjeni
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<andrejz> živjo
<andrejz> @CL: Saj pravim da se pričakuje, ni nujno, ampak je pa zelo dobro met
<R33D3M33R> a to imate kar multichat? :)
<R33D3M33R> na vseh protokolih :D
<andrejz> itak, multitasking ftw
<CrazyLemon> multitasking ftw! :>
<R33D3M33R> :D
<andrejz>  @R33D3M33R: Jaz Å¡e prevajam mimogrede :)
<angelcek> <R33D3M33R> sestanek... in smo se dogovorili da mors dat vsem za pivo :>
<R33D3M33R> hehe
<R33D3M33R> jaz? :P
<angelcek> jp
<R33D3M33R> zakaj pa? :D
<angelcek> kr sm jst tok reku :D
<R33D3M33R> lol :P
<BigWhale> (sorry mogu sem mulce v klet zapret)
<R33D3M33R> XD
<angelcek> lol
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lih zadnjič sem se menu z andrejem..o tem ali damo v application tudi "njihove" sestanek ali ne.. :)
<R33D3M33R> so ti kable vlekli iz kompa? :)
<angelcek> someone needs a hug..
<CrazyLemon> ampak je problem..ker niti andrej ne ve kam spadajo :D
<BigWhale> jah oni so kaj slo-translation team?
<andrejz> we are the borg :D
<andrejz> jaz sem draženu že povedal, da mi povsod spadamo
<CrazyLemon> oni/mi smo ubuntu translations team :)
<BigWhale> mislim, ce jih je vecina is ubuntu.si pol lahk recejo, da delajo v okviru ubuntu.si mislim,tko al tko
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ne prevajajo/mo samo ubuntu software..ampak bl ali manj je ubuntu software
<angelcek> lol
<BigWhale> ce je preveden installer in hm ostala sistemska zadeva pol se lahk kr kot za ubuntu translation team steje
<angelcek> kak stavek
<CrazyLemon> mja ..niti js ne vem kaj sm hotu povedat :D
<andrejz> preveden je ves UI
<andrejz> če smo no. 10 na svetu, ne se hecat z nami
<BigWhale> pol sploh ni debate
<BigWhale> vasi sestanki nej grejo kr na application
<CrazyLemon> ok..
<andrejz> to je pa ja vsem jasno, kera ekipa je najjaća - http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 10.10 Languages
<andrejz> :)
<BigWhale> konckoncev se deluje znotraj ubuntu.si tko, da ne vidim razloga zakaj se ne bi tud to zabelezil.
<CrazyLemon> to je mal old ..zdj je verjetno že 100% :)
<upd> hm
<andrejz> ma ja
<andrejz> saj je bilo že takrat
<R33D3M33R> pazite to: Asturian: 12 mesto
<andrejz> samo fora je v tem da oni statistiko jemljejo z enega staging strežnika
<R33D3M33R> pa samo150,000–400,000 ljudi to govori :P
<andrejz> @R33D3M33ER: to je samo privzet UI v ubuntuju
<R33D3M33R> aja
<andrejz> tako da je veliko ekip zadaj, čeprav imajo če gledaš vse skupaj veliko boljše prevedeno
<andrejz> pa tokrat so nekaj zajebal in se tudi openoffice ni Å¡tel zraven (ponavadi se)
<andrejz> tako da
<andrejz> Translation project (ful nizov) ne Å¡teje
<R33D3M33R> važno je da je na 99 mestu English
<andrejz> KDE nič ne šteje zraven ( ni v ubuntu)
<R33D3M33R> :P
<andrejz> in podobni
<andrejz> podobno
<BigWhale> Sej vazn da smo na 10 mestu.
<andrejz> saj bi komot mel 100%, če bi jaz prej vedel kaj not šteje
<R33D3M33R> statistika tak nima veze :P
<BigWhale> Tud ce ni 100%
<andrejz> in tud na ircu in ML smo zelo dobro zastopani (hvala koordinatorju)
<andrejz> :)
<R33D3M33R> važna je kvaliteta in ne kvantiteta
<andrejz> no saj to je pa zdej, ko je bil language pack posodobljen :)
<andrejz> pa tud smernice se Å¡e izoblikujejo, tako da je prej tudi ni moglo bit
<andrejz> čeprav je 10.10 svetlobna leta po kakovosti prevodov pred 10.04 (če gledaš original 10.04 in ne 10.04.1)
<BigWhale> ok, next? :)
<andrejz> to moraš pa ti povedat :)
<R33D3M33R> čakaj, a meeting se je že začel=
<R33D3M33R> al kaj? :D
<R33D3M33R> a koga čakamo? :)
<angelcek> <-
<CrazyLemon> nobenga ne čakamo..in ja 20min nazaj se je začel
<andrejz> zato, ker mormo it eni pol žurat :P
<R33D3M33R> lol, če je uradni čas 21.00
<R33D3M33R> zakaj tega nihče ne pove?
<CrazyLemon> pust uradni čas..to je en lamer napisal
<R33D3M33R> XD
<R33D3M33R> ok, jaz imam pripombe glede ubuntu.si strani
<CrazyLemon> shoot
<R33D3M33R> 1. ne omogoča shranjevanja slik, pisci novic bi morali imeti na voljo uploader
<R33D3M33R> tako bi bile vse slike na ubuntu.si strežniku
<R33D3M33R> dead linkov ne bi bilo
<R33D3M33R> pa do arhiva bi se lahko dostopalo in slike ponovno uporabilo
<CrazyLemon> ja razmišljal smo o upload strežniku..ampak ne v smislu da bi bil vgrajen v forum
<R33D3M33R> važno je to, da je nek centralni host
<CrazyLemon> ampak nekdo z mal znanja php-ja bi lahk tudi to implementiral not.. (predvidevam)
<R33D3M33R> ki omogoča tudi pregled arhivov
<BigWhale> vprasat se treba kolk ma to smisel it vgrajevat v forum]
<R33D3M33R> ne, to ni potrebno
<CrazyLemon> po pravici povedano..js bi najraj dropbox acc mel :)
<R33D3M33R> važen je le host
<BigWhale> (ceprav ne bi blo slabo)
<R33D3M33R> ker zdaj se shranjuje na shrani.si, file.si itd. n je razdrobljeno
<R33D3M33R> tako potem težko najdeš arhivske slike
<BigWhale> vsaj za novice bi bilo imet fajn... kar se foruma tice, mora pac poster poskrbet za to.
<R33D3M33R> ja, novice
<BigWhale> mislim, tko dela vecina forumov
<R33D3M33R> tu je najbolj važno
<andrejz> @BW: Saj novice pa forum je trenutno enako :)
<R33D3M33R> pa se naredi slike.ubuntu.si in tu gor meče
<R33D3M33R> ja že, ampak pisci novic imajo večje privilegije :P
<BigWhale> jest sicer dropboxa ne uporabljam in ga ne poznam ampak pisci novic bi lahko imel kaj tacga.
<BigWhale> ja, static.ubuntu.si
<R33D3M33R> meni se ne zdi dobra ideja, ker je prostor omejen
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ja in ne :)    novice lahk bereš ne da bi odpru forum :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si/novice
<andrejz> no hotel sem rečt da je objavljanje enako (napišeš na forum)
<CrazyLemon> jah glede strežnika je tko.. blaža bo treba prašat če placa :)
<andrejz> meni je dropbox ok, ker imam že itak račun, samo imam 20% že zasedeno :)
<BigWhale> ma sej mogoce najboljs da se sam instalira en tak service... sej je polno teh sharing zadev
<R33D3M33R> no saj
<CrazyLemon> pa enga programerja da bo to spisal.. cube se je neki javu :)
<andrejz> tako da bi bil morda boljši strežnik
<R33D3M33R> da ne bo kak sql injection pol pa bo baza Å¡la :P
<CrazyLemon> meni osebno se zdi dropbox cool ker bi lahk drag&drop-al slike :)
<andrejz> kaj je pa z wiki-jem? nazadnje ga sploh ni bilo
<R33D3M33R> ja samo 10 slik je že 2 MB
<CrazyLemon> zdej je
<R33D3M33R> itd.
<CrazyLemon> sam je čist preveč star :)
<andrejz> a ne obstaja kakšen vstavek za forum, ki omogoča nalaganje slik?
<andrejz> skoraj 100% bi moral obstajat
<CrazyLemon> !google punbb upload images plugin
<Pepelka> Automatic Image Upload with Thumbnails (Page 1) - PunBB 1.2 ... http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/15285/automatic-image-upload-with-thumbnails/
<R33D3M33R> no, saj ta vstavek se lahko omogoči le piscem novic
<R33D3M33R> !google find chuck norris
<Pepelka> Chuck Norris - Google Search http://www.nochucknorris.com/
<R33D3M33R> eh
<R33D3M33R> :D
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> lej k ma svoj page
<angelcek> :D
<R33D3M33R> nisem si mogel da ne bi tega vnesel :D
<BigWhale> ja, ce obstaja kaka integracija za punbb pol najboljs tist kar ponucat
<BigWhale> ce je plac na serverju
<R33D3M33R> jap
<R33D3M33R> če ne pa se je treba dogovoriti za enoten prostor za slike
<angelcek> niste resni
<angelcek> grem na pivo
<R33D3M33R> da se lahko potem brska in uporabi stare
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak če je plugin za forum
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če pol lahk brskaš po slikah
<R33D3M33R> ja samo moraš imet prostor :P
<R33D3M33R> aja
<R33D3M33R> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> vsaj js Å¡e tega nisem vidu na nobenem forumu
<CrazyLemon> da lahk pregleduješ arhiv slik
<BigWhale> zakaj bi pa moral brskat po slikah?
<uni4dfx> a še komu gnome-look ne naloži zdele?
<BigWhale> pa pregledovar arhiv?
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHfqaRDJp6Q&feature=player_detailpage
<Pepelka> YouTube        - NIET _ DEPRESIJA
<R33D3M33R> >> Can view a list and gallery of all your uploaded images
<R33D3M33R> na onem linku
<uni4dfx> nevermind, zdej dela -_-
<BigWhale> mislim naceloma gledas novice
<BigWhale> in brskas po novicah
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jah men to ne rab.. R33D3M33R bi rad obujal spomine :p
<R33D3M33R> ja pa če so novice povezane uporabiš enake slike :P
<R33D3M33R> ali ne?
<R33D3M33R> racionalno :P
<R33D3M33R> sicer pa oni mod to podpira
<R33D3M33R> http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/15285/automatic-image-upload-with-thumbnails/
<Pepelka> Automatic Image Upload with Thumbnails (Page 1) - PunBB 1.2 modifications, plugins and integrations - PunBB Forums
<BigWhale> no pol se nej pa to instalira, pa je.
<R33D3M33R> kodo pa naj pregleda kdo drug, meni se ne da :)
<BigWhale> po mojem brez veze, da se komplicira kej prevec.
<R33D3M33R> ja, no v onem modu se Å¡e lahko nastavijo samodejni thumbnaili
<R33D3M33R> tako, da se slika resiza
<R33D3M33R> in se prikaže lepo tudi na prvi strani
<CrazyLemon> sj tista skripta zdej deluje tko k mora
<CrazyLemon> hendla jpg/jpeg/png
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> več se pa ne potrebuje
<R33D3M33R> in allow uploads lahko nastaviš
<R33D3M33R> $Allow_Uploads[] = "Administrators";
<R33D3M33R> $Allow_Uploads[] = "Moderators";
<R33D3M33R> in je problem rešen
<R33D3M33R> ali pa pisci novic Å¡e poleg
<CrazyLemon> to je vse lepo in prav..sam mi ne moremo nič brez blaža :)
<R33D3M33R> no, samo povem
<R33D3M33R> a lahko že preidem na točko 2? :)
<CrazyLemon> on mora vse to zrihtat + wiki posodobit (software)...in če on nima časa..pol pač preprosto povedano moramo čakat :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je točka 2? :>
<R33D3M33R> 2. vmesnik za pisanje postov je precej lesen :P
<andrejz> Predlagam, da crazylemon to pove blažu in mu primerno teži
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> -1
<R33D3M33R> če kliknem na vstavi URL, želim, da se prikaže okence za vnos
<andrejz> +1
<R33D3M33R> vanj prilepim url
<R33D3M33R> če je tekst označen, je to to
<R33D3M33R> če ni, me vpraša za besedilo
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R vmesnik za pisanje se mi zdi kr ok..sam me moti če maš dolg post..in želiš neki oblikovat..te vedno vrže v prvo vrstico :) (po oblikovanju)
<R33D3M33R> hm, to ne vem
<R33D3M33R> no, enako kot za url, velja tudi za img
<R33D3M33R> to da tage vstavi, je premalo
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..punbb naj bi podpiral tinymce
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kateri se mi zdi kr cool urejevalnik
<R33D3M33R> ker bi se dalo z dvema vrsticama narediti alert box
<R33D3M33R> tinymce je morda prekompliciran
<R33D3M33R> za forum
<R33D3M33R> tudi, gumb color je neuporaben
<R33D3M33R> ker moraš vedeti barve na pamet
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi ti pa ponudil barvno paleto
<andrejz> dražen jaz to resno mislim, pač da se malo zateži (saj vem, da ni časa, samo vseeno bi bilo fajn, če bi bil v 2011 vsaj malo posodobljen in izboljšan ubuntu.si)
<R33D3M33R> grem lahko že na točko 3? :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če človeka ne vidim..kako naj mu težim? :)
<CrazyLemon> vse kar lahko je da objavim na forumu
<BigWhale> se te zadeve lahko off-loada na koga drucga? da ne bi bli odvisni samo od enga cloveka?
<R33D3M33R> to bi bilo zelo dobro
<CrazyLemon> jah Kami_ ma dostop do phpmyadmin..ne vem pa če ma dostop do strežnika
<R33D3M33R> 3. pri pisanju novic pogosto pride do sporočila: napaka pri varnostni kontroli, to mora biti en bug in je precej nadležen
<CrazyLemon> em..a misliš k dolg časa pišeš post?
<R33D3M33R> da
<CrazyLemon> jah..verjetno je expired session
<CrazyLemon> in zato pride to tega
<CrazyLemon> (predvidevam)
<R33D3M33R> to je verjetno res, samo zakaj se to ne more nastaviti na nek daljši čas?
<BigWhale> hm
<CrazyLemon> sj vse kar moraš narest je da še enkrat potrdiš post :D
<R33D3M33R> no, samo kaj če takrat kliknem kaj drugega
<R33D3M33R> in mi novico zbriše?
<R33D3M33R> to ni sprejemljivo
<R33D3M33R> Å¡kodil pa ne bi niti autosave
<R33D3M33R> recimo vsakih 5 minut
<BigWhale> jest sem se navadil prtiskat CTRL-A, CTRL-C preden kliknem post.. siver je na cajte nadlezno ampak m je pa ze precejkrat resi. :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R čemu bi karkol druzga kliknu k submit :D
<CrazyLemon> sm dodal v povzetek drugač..tale tvoj predlog...slaba novica je pa ...da verjetno še dolg ne boš dočakal tega podaljšanega časa :D
<R33D3M33R> no, nima veze
<R33D3M33R> glavno da se bo to nekoč odpravilo
<R33D3M33R> pred postom pa tudi sam skopiram
<R33D3M33R> ker nikoli ne veš kdajs e bo forumu vtrgalo
<BigWhale> nic, jest vas bom moral zapustit, ker zgleda da morma v klet, k otroc nocjo spat
<CrazyLemon> no!
<CrazyLemon> forum na ubuntu.si je pa zelo zanesljiv
<CrazyLemon> pa zelo redko se zgodi da je ubuntu.si down! :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale Å¡iba pomaga!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ja, sej jih grem prebuttat :P
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> pridemse kej nazaj ce naum zraven zaspal hehehe
<CrazyLemon> tako je prav :D     ajde :)
<R33D3M33R> tule screen zamenjajte: http://www.ubuntu.si/izdelki/ubuntu
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Kaj je Ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> v slovenski meni :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dj ne zmišljuj si :D
<R33D3M33R> v copyright piše 2009
<R33D3M33R> :P
<andrejz> lol
<R33D3M33R> itd :D
<andrejz> levi stranski meni bi lahko malo posodobili
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z njim?
<R33D3M33R> ja, ker so Å¡e stari logotipi
<andrejz> pa dali kakšno vabilo "sodeluj tudi ti" ali kaj podobenga in vabili k moderiranju, pisanju novic, prevajanju in še čem
<andrejz> če koga zanima, da takoj ve, kam mora it
<R33D3M33R> jp, pa tale objava je malo tak tak: http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2963/
<R33D3M33R> :D
<Pepelka> Novost na strani - novice (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš datum :D
<R33D3M33R> ker a) link ne dela
<R33D3M33R> b) pisci novic so bolj tak po lovsko aktivni (ja, tudi jaz)
<CrazyLemon> aja..prilepljena je :D
<R33D3M33R> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> mah..to je vse kul..ker nobedn ne bere tega :D
<R33D3M33R> lol
<R33D3M33R> ampak vseeno je tam brezveze
<R33D3M33R> Predlogi, pohvale in pritožbe nima tem
<andrejz> crazy delat se moraš da nekdo to bere
<R33D3M33R> torej naslov ne pove vsega, ker ne vedo kaj napisati noter
<CrazyLemon> happy  :>
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nima tem..KER SEM JIH VSE PREMAKNU :)
<CrazyLemon> in se mora preimenovat ubuntu.si projekti
<R33D3M33R> kam pa?
<R33D3M33R> aha
<CrazyLemon> in predlogi se zaprejo
<andrejz> novega levega menija Å¡e ne vidim :p
<R33D3M33R> če pa so projekti že?
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan tale je lep :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R točno..dva podforuma smo združl v enga
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej čakaš na izbris?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<R33D3M33R> od admina
<CrazyLemon> in preimenovanje tistga ubuntu.si projekti
<R33D3M33R> no, tu je torej ozko grlo
<R33D3M33R> brez dvoma
<andrejz> +1
<CrazyLemon> ma ni ozko grlo..raj čakam k da vse sam delam :))
<andrejz> potem si pa ti ozko grlo ;)
<CrazyLemon> priznam :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Iščemo pisce novic  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2944/new/posts/
<andrejz> to je že 50% rešitve :)
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa če nimajo fejsbuka? :P
<CrazyLemon> sj je objavljeno na forumu :)
<R33D3M33R> @(Plačila žal ni, bomo pa z veseljem postali vaši fejsbuk prijatelji!!! )
<R33D3M33R> ;)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> bolš? :>
<R33D3M33R> jap :D
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kaka ideja/ predlog?
<R33D3M33R> zakaj se pa meni ob urejanju posta pokaže, da sem urejal zadevo takrat pa takrat?
<R33D3M33R> tebi pa recimo ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> zato ker js sm moderator in imam možnost 'tihega' urejanja :)
<andrejz> če bo vse to narejeno do 1.1.2011 bo več kot dovolj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz optimist :D
<R33D3M33R> am, saj sem jaz tudi
<andrejz> to je najbolj nujno, ko bo to, bomo pa naprej težil ;)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R aja.. pozabu.. pol pa označi tam Tiho urejanje pri postu
<andrejz> za pesimiste so maci :P
<R33D3M33R> nimam tega
<R33D3M33R> pri meni so nekaj zamučkali
<R33D3M33R> sem le polovični moderator
<R33D3M33R> zato tudi nisem napisan med: Moderatorji
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<CrazyLemon> Ime: 	Andrej Mernik (R33D3M33R)
<CrazyLemon> E-pošta: 	yell...@yahoo.com
<CrazyLemon> Zadolžitev: 	Moderator
<R33D3M33R> (Moderatorji BigWhale, CrazyLemon, Cube, andrejZ, napsy, urh)
<R33D3M33R> tam sem napisan, ampak na forumu nimam nobenih pravic
<andrejz> no jaz grem na lepše, lepo se mejte, pa imejmo nov meeting ~10.1.2011, ko bo tole vse narejeno
<andrejz> lp
<R33D3M33R> le v zaščitene izbe lahko gledam
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa res :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, zamučkali so moj status :P
<R33D3M33R> plz, fix :P
<CrazyLemon> no can do !
 * CrazyLemon only mod :D
<R33D3M33R> zagnjaviš lahko :D
<R33D3M33R> kakorkoli že, jaz tudi zapuščam sestanek
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<CrazyLemon> no..js tudi grem neki jest..lačn sm
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<uni4dfx> dobrtek CrazyLemon
<upd> am
<upd> http://ideone.com/IX8MS a je prav to
<Pepelka> Ideone.com | IX8MS
<upd> imamo 0 regij, imamo 1 regijo, imamo 2 regiji, imamo 3 regije, imamo 4 regije, imamo >= 5 regij
<Grega> 101, 102, 103?
<Grega> jaz bi pogledal zadnjo stevilo if(str == *1) ..
<Grega> v pythonu bi ti bilo if beseda[:-1] == '1': ..
<upd> točno tnx
<upd> pol morm pa še za besede če se da
<upd> npr. 0 lubenic, 1 lubenica, 2 lubenici,
<Grega> a ni isto?
<Grega> ..je..
<upd> ja moralo bi biti hm
<upd> itaq ne dela pff vrne mi string ki ga podam
<Grega> if(right(stevilo, 1) == "1") { sklon += "ijo"; }
<Grega> aja, ni java
<uni4dfx> kaj se zgodi v metacity z ikono od okna kadar ta ni aktiven?
<Grega> substring, pravi google
<uni4dfx> a jo samo posivi al je tud pikselirana?
<upd> e ja dela zdej and sm uporabil namest or :/
<Grega> jaz bi dal if, else-if, else-if, else (mnozina) :)
<upd> bom neki ja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ty :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..kar se tiče teh sklanjatev 0=5 ..tko da moraš sam še gledat 1,2,3
<upd> jap sem ugotovil to vas na faksu učijo ane ?
<upd> ker sem iz fri vidu 1x tak program oz. nalogo :p
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> res kakšni 2 leti nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas na faxu ne omenjajo sklanjatev :D
<upd> hm :) pol pa ne vem kje
<Grega> na FRIju je vse sklon += "ijo"; :>
<upd> :D
<Grega> brez ugovorov? :>
<uni4dfx> wtf gtk_image_get_pixbuf() počne z referencami :S
<upd> !google gnome develop gtk_image_get_pixbuf
<Pepelka> GtkImage - GNOME Library http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkImage.html
<upd> heh zanimivo
<upd> yee ratal mi je
<upd> http://ideone.com/cjesv
<Pepelka> Ideone.com | cjesv
<upd> Kaj ti bo torba, če si jedla sir!
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-19
<CrazyLemon> unstoppable je cool movie :)
<uni4dfx> skype je scary... mi frizne med pogovorom, ga čez pol ure killam in reseteram in me oseba nazaj pokliče
<uni4dfx> problem is... ta oseba je že 2 ure away...
<CrazyLemon> is it really?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> scary bi bilo če bi te poklicala neka oseba k je  zdavnaj preminula..recimo kak neumann :D
<CrazyLemon> n8
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQriw-tiFBU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Assange in respect for himself
<uni4dfx> kera legenda je to
<Kami_> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t430039/p2845201#p2845201
<Pepelka> Linux-Za&#269;etnik @ Slo-Tech
<Kami_> lol a zaradi tega, ker vsebuje "cel kupne neproste programske opreme" pa ni primeren za začetnika
<Kami_> nek stallman fan zgleda :>
<uni4dfx> Kami_ to je sigurno trol
<Kami_> naj si tak ko stallman onega yug-nekaj laptopa umisli pa bo srečen :>
<uni4dfx> prov na 4chan bom dal zdele ta njegov post preveden v angleščino, me zanima kakšne bojo reakcije :D
<Kami_> haha :D
<Kami_> http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/
<Pepelka> An interview with Richard Stallman : The Setup
<uni4dfx> stallman je freedom terrorist
<Sky[x]> sej sem reku da bo dolga noč :(
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> re
<Sky[x]> as glih s Å¡ihta al kva ?
<bogdanov> sm lih
<bogdanov> z lublane
<bogdanov> sm su mau pogledat
<bogdanov> pa je slabo
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva ti server rihtas
<Sky[x]> prestavlam ga ja :>
<Sky[x]> in zdj me čaka za konec user k ma 20GB :D
<Sky[x]> in to bi zih najdle časa dajal v tar :>
<Sky[x]> če tko mi čist zabije proc k more zatarat pa pol odtarat
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a ves
<bogdanov> kdaj pride vn
<bogdanov> to fast to furious 5
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> ej a boš še kle
<Sky[x]> da boš neki probov kok hitr ti kej odpira strani pa to ?
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> bom se
<bogdanov> mau
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> še 10min počakva da se DNSji refrehajo pol ti dam pa www :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: privzeto odpiranje map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4631/new/posts/
<angelcek> vec znan je burek
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs404.ash2/68203_478387264484_834334484_5611100_8039599_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=834334484
<angelcek> -25 C je blo dans ob 6 pri nas
<angelcek> :/
<andrejz> pr nas tud v skrinji :)
<angelcek> mja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Težava s PATA diskom pri inštalaciji Ubuntu 10.10 server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4630/new/posts/
<angelcek> uspelo
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/domoljubi-pretentali-dnevnik-195424/clanek
<Pepelka> "Domoljubi" pretentali Dnevnik - članek | Naslovnica | Zurnal24.si
<marko-_-> a ve kdo zakaj ima firefox 2 procesa?
<marko-_-> firefox-bin in firefox
<marko-_-> zakaj je tist firefox?
<CrazyLemon> ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<CrazyLemon> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-12-11 14:01 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<CrazyLemon> firefox-bin pa je v enakem diru kot firefox
<marko-_-> weird
<marko-_-> a ti si manualno instaliral firefox?
<marko-_-> a maš štirko?
<marko-_-> sklepam po tem da maš v opt direktoriju
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- štirke se ne da inštalirat..sam razširiš arhiv ter jo zalaufaš
<CrazyLemon> to je pa 'standardno' nameščen ff
<CrazyLemon> tudi chrome se nahaja v /opt direktoriju :)
<marko-_-> moj firefox
<marko-_-> se ne nanaša v /opt direktoriju
<marko-_-> niti chrome
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker js uporabljam ppa za stable ff pa stable chrome :)
<CrazyLemon> ti pa maš 'default' namestitev
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGyRVymDBhw      enjoy..your life story
<Pepelka> YouTube        - In Different Ways (Jon Lajoie)
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<CrazyLemon> tip je car :DD
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> psst!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> "Moški, če želite srečen zakon, potem si za ženo izberite pet let mlajšo ženo, obenem pa absolutno pametnejšo od vas."
<CrazyLemon> lol..kere bučke :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a sevs uzenu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VL3IxGAnno
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Bu Adamlar Gerçekten Deli-))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov Å¡e dolg ne :D
<bogdanov> ko to pa str mack
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> star ampak pameten mack :p
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> vidva... bodta vesela, d bo vaju sploh kšna vzela :P
<bogdanov> jah alpa tebe ksn
<bogdanov> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<sasa84> brb
<marko-_-> a mi lahko kdo pomaga
<marko-_-> kako izračunam hitrost svetlobe v steklu če je lomni količnik 1.5
<marko-_-> a Å¡e ne manjka tu en podatek
<marko-_-> a ni enačba c = n/v
<marko-_-> eh ups
<marko-_-> n = c/v
<marko-_-> pa c je 3 · 108 m/s
<marko-_-> v praznem prostoru
<marko-_-> sam kaj je prazni prostor?
<marko-_-> 3*10^8
<marko-_-> je c
<marko-_-> ahhh
<marko-_-> vakuum
<marko-_-> super
<marko-_-> torej je podan ovse
<marko-_-> vse*
<marko-_-> Izračunaj hitrost svetlobe v vodi, če je lomni količnik vode 1.33
<marko-_-> a to je enak postopek pol
<marko-_-> hitrost je = 3*10˙8 ulomljeno 1.33?
<marko-_-> kako lahko IR svetloba spada pod nevidno, če ima 700nm vidna svetloba pa se konča pri 750
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> to je pa to butasto "ja mi bomo rekli da se konča pri 750"
<marko-_-> in začne nekje okoli 400
<marko-_-> zaokroževanje
<marko-_-> dejansko je 721 al neki takega
<marko-_-> pa IR nima 700 ampak mal več
<marko-_-> profesorji se morejo navadit da se ne učimo sam iz njihov zapiskov
<uni4dfx> fuck me, naloga za UI do polnoči
<uni4dfx> pa do jutr APS spet
<uni4dfx> ta bolonc je brainfuck
<marko-_-> ta zvok in svetloba
<marko-_-> je tak bedna snov
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> zvok še niti ni tok težki, sam pri svetlobi ko maš faking telesa pa tam kote moreš računat
<marko-_-> pizda
<marko-_-> annoying
<marko-_-> as fuck
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> a se da v openofficu radirati stvari?
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<marko-_-> ja ko maš risalne funkcije tudi
<marko-_-> ne lolaj me
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_-> in imaš vse, samo radirke nikjer ne morem najt
<CrazyLemon> jah..js mam svojo radirko na mizi..
<CrazyLemon> dcc?
<marko-_-> naslednjič ko hočeš izpast witty se bolj potrudi
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim bit witty..dovolj je da vem kje je radirka :)
<marko-_-> a si do zdaj googlal besedo witty?:>
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker med tem k si ti napisal witty pa medtem k sm js odpru browser ter copy/paste-al 'witty' not ter prebral kaj to je ..je minilo več k 130sekund.. i'm just that slow :/
<CrazyLemon> in seveda nč druzga ne počnem kot pa gledam v to okno in nestrpno pričakujem kaj bo marko napisal...you mean that much to me
<Grega> ah, zdaj pa morem se jaz pogledat :>
<marko-_-> sam to je res kurc, kolko berem po forumih ma word to funkcijo oo pa ne
<marko-_-> škoda, ker sem zdaj že tolko narisal in rabim iz ravne črte naredit - - - - -
<CrazyLemon> res je škoda..ko bi le bila funkcija k bi ti spremenila ravno črto v črtkano
<marko-_-> ne najdem je:)
<marko-_-> nvm
<Grega> sad sad day
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<angelcek> ste se zbudli:)
<roxxxx> oj
<andrejz> o
<per0> je mozno na ubuntuju uporablat lokalni printer ki je na drugem pcju z windowsi?
<angelcek> http://swarovskimania.com/2010/12/17/sta-bi-chuck-norris-uradio-kad-bi-dosao-u-srbiju/
<Pepelka> Šta bi Chuck Norris uradio kad bi došao u Srbiju? :: Swarovskimania
<CrazyLemon> najbolša je zadnja izjava :D
<ups> Malce nenavadna raziskava ameriškega portala Coupons.com je pokazala, da so uporabniki Androida malce bolj možati, uporabniki iPhone OS pa bolj ženstveni.
<ups> neeeee
<CrazyLemon> d0h
 * CrazyLemon is android users
<upd> :D
<Grega> yes!
 * Grega je ponosen na svojo "zenstvenost" ;)
<upd> so do i
<CrazyLemon> k boste tapravi deci z androidom..boste lahk bli ponosni nase
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/rubrika/visoki_obrati/uporabniki-androida-so-pravi-moski.html sej je fail od novice sam vsen smesno ----->
<Pepelka> Uporabniki Androida so pravi moški - Moški Svet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCcTGdw0FGI    evo en video za vas..da boste se bl vziveli v ta prihajajoci bozicni cas
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Christmas Tree Attacks Family
<CrazyLemon> Ocena: 5,00 / 5,00
<CrazyLemon> Super! Le datum se da enostavneje (z manj vrsticami) implementirati smeško
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha...
<CrazyLemon> tok errorjev sem mel da kr glava boli
<CrazyLemon> pa niti treh izdelkov nism dodal ampak sam enga
<CrazyLemon> očitno me tale ferijevc ful ceni :D
<Pepelka>  [COKS] : Evropski interoperabilnostni okvir (EIFv2) zavezuje članice k odprtim standardom in funkcionalnim, nediskriminatornim zahtevam pri naročanju.  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=735
<upd> CrazyLemon zdej si pa uniču božič
<upd> letos ne bo dreveščka!
<CrazyLemon> cool video ane :D
<CrazyLemon> to če maš mulce k ti nonstop neki težijo
<CrazyLemon> jim sam tale video predvajaš
<upd> ja amap ne vem zakaj sem se smejal zravn
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> itaq :)
<sasa84> čjr ;)
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> sašaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti maš rada božič pa te praznike ane?
<sasa84> čer :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja...to so taki prijetni prazniki. silvestrovega pa ne maram preveč
<Grega> pwnd
<sasa84> Grega, kje si dušica? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa mate tudi smrekico doma? :>
<sasa84> jp...
<sasa84> no, letos bo bor :D
<sasa84> umeten :D
<sasa84> pa tud jaslce postavlam
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no! pol bo tale lep druzinski video zate in za vse tiste mulce k jih maš pri verouku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCcTGdw0FGI
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Christmas Tree Attacks Family
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> hahahahahaha :D
<sasa84> tree revenge :D
<sasa84> mi mamo umetno!
<CrazyLemon> sj tale je tut umetna! :D
<sasa84> glp! :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakaj me strašiš *weeeeeeeeeee*
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdej me bo pa strah mim borovčka hodt!
<sasa84> sicer pa CrazyLemon ... to se lohk tud teb zgodi! :P
<CrazyLemon> sj prav!
<Grega> sasa84: zdaj se pa idi k njemu stisnit, ker te strasi.. :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> pwnd!
<sasa84> Grega, a mislm d bi CrazyLemon rad, d bi k njemu skočila al kaj*? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon me itak neb rešu, če bi me umetna smrekca napadla :P
<CrazyLemon> smejal pa bi se!
<CrazyLemon> tudi to nekaj Å¡teje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pacek!
<Grega> bi pa ziher vse posnel..
<sasa84> bi bla pa na youtubu...a bi me dal k vodičem za ubuntu? :D
<CrazyLemon> to tudi..saj vendar nisem sebičen..naj se tudi drugi smejejo :P
<Grega> Christmas Tree Attacks Family Part 2
<sasa84> na konc bo pa smrekca CrazyLemon razmesarla :P
<sasa84> boš vidu... k te bo prvič ugriznla v vrat, se spomnm mojih preroških besed... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje..js pa moja smrekca sva k ženski spolni organ pa tampon
<CrazyLemon> yes..we are that close
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam d ne bo lukne falila :D
<upd> haha owned.
<sasa84> oj upd ;)
<upd> hoj again :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem kaj vi pocnete z vašo smrekco ampak mene moja smrekca ne bo posexala :D
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> naša sam stoji... tko d ne vem kok si ti pršou do tampona
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> oj bogdanov ;)
<Pepelka>  [COKS] : EU nedosledna pri naročanju programske oprem in storitev s svojimi lastnimi usmeritvami  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=738
<bogdanov> oj sasa84 ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://pic.phyrefile.com/s/si/simko/2010/12/04/srecno-novo-leto.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a damo tole v topic? :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> o/
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> (sasa je kr dve roki dvignila)
<bogdanov> crazy x1
<bogdanov> crazy da naus tejku
<CrazyLemon> že zdavnaj sm js tale chan ownu
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da sam mene opa..k ve kdo je šef :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> sem zdej instaliral chromium
<marko-_-> in sem presenečen nad hitrostjo
<marko-_-> proti firefoxu
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet, joj kok je to fajn ko maš mal več tabbov pa ne lagira
<marko-_-> prav nebesa :3
<CrazyLemon> sam zato pa flash Å¡teka v chromiumu :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> trenutno Å¡e nisem opazil pa glih gledam en video na youtubu
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> pogrešam pa home button
<marko-_-> nekje pri url vrstici
<marko-_-> a ga sploh nima?
<CrazyLemon> sj to maš v možnostih da dodaš
<upd> nastavitve..
<marko-_-> carsko:)
<marko-_-> okej
<marko-_-> ne najdem nastavitev lol
<marko-_-> nvm
<Grega> upam, da bodo tab-e cimprej skopirali od opere :)
<marko-_-> kako to misliš?
<marko-_-> pizda ta chromium, res sem ga podcenjeval
<CrazyLemon> upam da bodo kmal spisal rss podporo tko da lahk dostopam do feedov prek vrstice z zaznamki :)
<marko-_-> sicer pa trenutno je vse v primerjavi s firefoxom boljše
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem zakaj sem Å¡e vztrajal
<marko-_-> habit, i guess
<marko-_-> sam ne razumem čisto zakaj chrome in chromium
<marko-_-> chromium je od googla kao opensource varianta, bi razumel če bi ga kdo drug spisal
<marko-_-> ne pa enaka firma ki je naredila tudi zaprtokodno verzijo
<CrazyLemon> zato k chrome ma pdf ter flash podporo
<CrazyLemon> in zato ker je chrome osnova za chrome os
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne podporo
<CrazyLemon> ampak pdf ter flash sta že builtin
<sasa84> jaz bom šla počas spat
<sasa84> jutr morm pičit u lj do somentorja :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 good night..and dont let the killer pine tree in your room :D
<sasa84> razn če pridš k men spat, d bo tebe pojedla najprej :D
<CrazyLemon> sj smrekca ne bo nobenga pojedla
<CrazyLemon> sam razreže te na prafaktorje
<sasa84> hehehehe
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kako je že da ti LS izpiše MB ? :D
<CrazyLemon> --size=MB mogoče
<CrazyLemon> --block-size*
<marko-_-> haha
<Sky[x]> fuck
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/3e/3X/3VWpXIbC/img2124.jpg slikano včeraj minuto prej kot smo šli na oder
<Sky[x]> noče mi zbrisat ene datoteke sploh :>
<marko-_-> najboljši koncert do zdaj
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] mogoče jo ker program uporablja in je lockana?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- a je tist justin bieber :O
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko-_-> haha
<Sky[x]> pa res lockan je zato ga noče pobrisat :>
<Sky[x]> da še vas tukej vprašam
<Sky[x]> a direktorij lah premaknes v /dev/null na linuxu? ko fajle lahko brises z mv file /dev/null
<uni4dfx> ja
<Sky[x]> seprav če to nardim bo isto kot da bi ga zbrisal ?
<Screamboy> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 ./Desktop/mojvideo.mkv
<Screamboy> čedam tak ukaz zakaj mi zvoka zraven ne posname?
<upd> !google amarok windows
<Pepelka> Download:Windows - Amarok Wiki http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Windows
<upd> ha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<Pepelka> Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Global Privacy Settings Panel
<CrazyLemon> ce zelite urejat tist kar flash shrani :)
<Sky[x]> 1715 root          1  -4    0   454M   454M ufs    1  29:11 14.99% rm
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ustvarjas :)
<Sky[x]> brišem eno datoteko v akteri je fulll fajlov :D
<Sky[x]> ls po 3minutah Å¡ekr izpisuje :D
<Sky[x]> mv: rename Maildir to /dev/null: Operation not supported
<Sky[x]> kšna boljša ideja ? :D
<CrazyLemon> kok je to ful fajlov ? :)
<Sky[x]> nv :D
<Sky[x]> povej mi ukaz da mi jih prešteje pa ti povem
<Sky[x]> wc al count al kva je že ?
<CrazyLemon> ls /pot/do/fajla | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> ls -l
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če ls velja..ker je v eni vrstici lahk več fajlov
<CrazyLemon> hm..da probam
<CrazyLemon> jp..lahk tudi samo ls
<CrazyLemon>  ls /var/log/ | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 130
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~$ ls -l /var/log/ | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 131
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :D
<Sky[x]> ls -l |wc
<CrazyLemon> ls ti da taprav rezultat :)
<CrazyLemon> ls -l ti da vedno +1
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa daš neki v smislu
<CrazyLemon>  ls -l /var/log/ | grep skupno
<CrazyLemon> skupno 2292
<CrazyLemon> aja lol
<CrazyLemon> to ni to ..pozab
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno velikost :D
<Sky[x]> jst po 1minuti Å¡e nism dobil osgovora kok je fajlov :D
<Sky[x]> ls -l |wc
<Sky[x]> tole sem dal
<CrazyLemon> wc -l moraš dat
<CrazyLemon> da ti Å¡teje vrstice
<CrazyLemon> no sj..wc tudi izpiše vrstice
<CrazyLemon> na prvem mestu so
<CrazyLemon> sam izpiše še bajte pa še neki
<Sky[x]> krt neki res
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ~ ~ 15. januar SIUUG meeting2k11 http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html | Next IRC Meeting : januar 2011 !
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-12
<nafisa> dobro jutro
<nafisa> dobro jutro, čuj treba je vstati. Ni druge vejš, treba je pizdo gor dvignit pa iti. Ni druge stari moj, včasih je blo to čisto drugo si spal si se zbudil…Zdaj je pa jebeno. Če češ meti dnar, če si kurba požrešen se vstani
<urh> lol:)
<nafisa> neč ... treba čakat, ko se mi platforme za vse androide nalagajo ...
<nafisa> Å¡ele na 2.3.3 je ...
<nafisa> do 4.0 je Å¡e dolga
<urh> bo ok drgac?
<nafisa> bo moglo bit :)
<urh> no kul:)
<urh> si pa zgodnja
<nafisa> pač sem si mogla gor dat SDK za android ...
<nafisa> ah, že ob 3.10 sem se zbudila
<urh> kako to?
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> ob 23.30 nekje sem pa zaspala
<urh> :)
<nafisa> downloading SDK platform android 2.2
<nafisa> u rikverc gre
<nafisa> ah, pol bo pa hitro
<urh> mas prevec pocasno linijo:)
<nafisa> jah ... 4 mega
<nafisa> saj še inštalira vmes
<nafisa> dol potegne pa inštalira
<urh> bos razvijala kaj na android platformi?
<nafisa> pa pol naslednjega dol potegne ...
<nafisa> mja
<urh> aha:) good luck
<nafisa> je treba delat
<nafisa> jebat ga
<nafisa> neki je treba
<urh> :)
<nafisa> bolš kot pa za windowse
<urh> pa to imas kaksen placan projekt
<urh> al freelance app?
<nafisa> čeprav bo treba pol tut za win mobile začet delat
<nafisa> plačano
<nafisa> za uporabnike bo mogoče free ...
<urh> aha:)
<nafisa> odvisno, kaj bojo podjetja se pol odločla
<urh> kul
<urh> skratka postavi na ogled ko bos v prihodnosti imela dokoncano:)
<nafisa> saj to bo Å¡e mal trajal
<nafisa> se moram Å¡e navadit pa vse ...
<nafisa> mogoče bom mela pomoč ...
<nafisa> bomo vidli pol to vse skup, kako bo izpadlo
<urh> kar pogumno
<nafisa> čeprav bi skor raje sestavljala mikročipe
<nafisa> ampak to je druga zgodba
<urh> sestavljala mikrocipe
<urh> dobro se slisi, si lahko mogoce bolj natancna? :)
<nafisa> izdelovala pač ... fizično delo ...
<nafisa> elektronika ...
<urh> aa:) kul
<urh> potem se mors muvat na japonsko
<nafisa> ah, tisto ...
<nafisa> ne rabmo japonske za to
<urh> bos kr doma mela?
<urh> :D
<nafisa> ja, kolkor sem ga razumela ... ja
<urh> mogoce te farnell zaposli, za svetovalca pri dilanju te robe
<nafisa> sam to pol ... ko bom že končn v MB ...
<nafisa> sam da se 1x preselim ... pol bo velik za delat
<urh> me veseli.
<nafisa> pol septembra pa nazaj na fax :S
<urh> aha, kaj tokrat?
<nafisa> ne vem, al bom mogla FERI ...  al bom kaj po svoje ...
<nafisa> samo ... hotla sem vzgojiteljsko ... ampak verjetno tud izreden študij vzame ogromno časa za prakso
<urh> a feri pa nebi vzel veliko casa za ucenje? :)
<nafisa> ah, tisto bi že vsaj nekej znala, ko bi tja prišla
<nafisa> vsaj v prvem letniku
<urh> :)
<nafisa> glede na to, da sem že naredila nekej predmetov na FE ... pa da sem nekej v glavi odnesla od FRI ...
<urh> mhm:)
<modelcek> spat!
<nafisa> modelcek, zakaj pa?
<modelcek> kajjstvem :)
<nafisa> sam si res mudel, stari
<modelcek> a ne?
<modelcek> ni boljsga kokr sfukan bioritem :)
<nafisa> jebat ga
 * sasa84 hajlajta nafisa 
<nafisa> kaj je, sasa84 ???
<sasa84> nč, sam hajlajtam te :P
<nafisa> ok ok :)
<BigWhale> a lahk to se v zivo vidmo?
<nafisa> kaj?
<BigWhale> kako se vidve hajlajtata
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> BigWhale, lepo vabljen :P
<BigWhale> zmenjen!
<BigWhale> sam povejta kje!
<nafisa> pri nas v kleti
<nafisa> ;)
<BigWhale> it's a date!
<BigWhale> almost double date!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Å¡e svojo prpel
<nafisa> pa boš mel lezbo šow
<sasa84> ja, nej pride,...
<sasa84> zihr se bomo mel lepo!
<igcek> alo fantje
<nafisa> kje maš kakega fanta?
<igcek> kake morjo bit moznosti, da mi tole mounta z rw dovoljenji http://pastebin.com/UNEjFnUH
<Pepelka> [global]  	interfaces = br0  	bind interfaces only = yes  	workgroup = WORKGROUP - Pastebin.com
<igcek> damn? kaj se to fe, fri demografija spreminja?
<nafisa> ammmm ... a ni to tko, da samo sudo rw?
<nafisa> ker je root?
<igcek> to je prek samba, niti ne...
<igcek> mam eno morje moznosti pa nobena ne deluje... edina k deluje pa tud ne deluje. loh forsiram rw sam pol ne morm brat, čeprav lahko berem????
<igcek> znoru bom
<nafisa> jah no ... meni je samo to tko v oči padlo
<nafisa> ker je forced user root
<nafisa> pač moraš pol zagnat kot root
<nafisa> pol pa komot mounta z rw dovoljenji
<nafisa> kolk se kaj na to spoznam, no
<igcek> ej, nevem... sej če čš mount moraš dat sudo pa ne pomaga
<nafisa> sorry ... ne spoznam se na to preveč
<igcek> kaj pa, če mogoče veš, nautilus ti tud sam avtomatično mounta mrezne diske...
<igcek> in tam use dela, pa me zanima kere argumente uporab, mogoče veš kje se to nahaja?
<nafisa> hehe ... sorry ... saj nisem čist neumna .. sam nikol nisem kaj preveč s tem delala ...
<nafisa> BigWhale,
<nafisa> dej ti pomagi, no
<BigWhale> kaj?
<nafisa> ziher ti veš, kako pa kaj
<nafisa> kake morjo bit moznosti, da mi tole mounta z rw dovoljenji http://pastebin.com/UNEjFnUH
<Pepelka> [global]  	interfaces = br0  	bind interfaces only = yes  	workgroup = WORKGROUP - Pastebin.com
<igcek> ja, ta ma tak modrostninik
<igcek> :)
<nafisa> <igcek> mam eno morje moznosti pa nobena ne deluje... edina k deluje pa tud ne deluje. loh forsiram rw sam pol ne morm brat, čeprav lahko berem????
<nafisa> <igcek> kaj pa, če mogoče veš, nautilus ti tud sam avtomatično mounta mrezne diske...
<nafisa> <igcek> in tam use dela, pa me zanima kere argumente uporab, mogoče veš kje se to nahaja?
<nafisa> veliki modri kit obvlada zadeve
<BigWhale> force user root je ze narobe
<nafisa> haha ... sem ti rekla, da neki tole ne Å¡tima :D
<igcek> tole je mal jebena situacija, ker tega ne morm spreminjat
<igcek> smb.conf-a
<BigWhale> ja pol si screwed
<BigWhale> ker se mors kot root logirat
<BigWhale> za to da na share dostopas
<BigWhale> ampak zgori mas guest only
<igcek> m,ah nism, ce prek nautilusa gor pridem dela super... ko pa hocem mountat je read only...
<BigWhale> kar pomen, a se  ne mores kot root logirat
<BigWhale> aha
<igcek> kako bi sde dakl ugotovit kako ta nautilus to nardi? a ma kak mtab al kej?
<BigWhale> nautilus gre gor s tvojim userjem al pa z guestom
<igcek> no če grem gor kot guest se nič ne spremeni...
<igcek> sudo mount -t cifs -o user,rw //blah /mnt/solata
<igcek> to naj bi blo to
<BigWhale> kot tist user mors potem tud pisat
<BigWhale> aja ne
<BigWhale> share level security mas
<igcek> ej dva dni  se ze s tem igram
<igcek> cis prevec... edini nacin k mi da rw je argument file_mode=0777 pa isti dir mode
<igcek> sam zanimvo, edit je ok, ko pa hocem predvajat kak komad z diska alifilm pa ne gre
<BigWhale> men je pa spet graficno kartico zjebal
<_slax0r_2> zakaj cifs? o.O
<igcek> ker je kul?
<_slax0r_> in zakaj je kul?
<igcek> sem gruntu ce bo to vredi ker cifs je neki nouga smb server je pa relativno star
<igcek> ker je nou :)
<_slax0r_> in zato je kul? :)
<igcek> lajk a fool in a swiming pool
<_slax0r_> NFS FTW! :)
<igcek> kurac tud smbfs me radi...
<igcek> nc, ce bo komu kej vec jasno naj mi sporoc kle gor... zdaj pa v solo
<igcek> caw
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> oj, Skyx-mobile
<Skyx-mobile> oi
<sasa84> hah ja...
<nafisa> ja ja
<nafisa> sasa84,
<nafisa> kwa dugaja? greš v trenirki z osmico na dlani?
<sasa84> nafisa, poslušam čudovito glasbo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> dogaja :D
<nafisa> fajn
<sasa84> nafisa, a dns je en shod al kaj že? al je dns?
<nafisa> ja, danes
<nafisa> na prešercu
<nafisa> trenirka shod
<nafisa> z osmico na dlani
<lynxlynxlynx_> a proti sds kretenizmu?
<nafisa> ma, vsi so neka golazen
<nafisa> janša je svinja ... se ne zna obnašat
<nafisa> janković je ena navadna mafija ...
<nafisa> najhujša tot naokoli
<sasa84> nafisa, iščem na sds strani uno objavo...
<zgaga> http://www.sds.si/news/10328
<zgaga> !t sl en voluhar
<Pepelka> voluhar
<CrazyLemon> joj zakaj nisem iz LJ
<CrazyLemon> bi pršu na shod v belih štunfih pa črnih čevljih pa s trenirko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> haha, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> še potrudil se ne bi preoblečt?
<zgaga> pa trenirka more met bele crte ob straneh
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nope :)
<CrazyLemon> zgaga to so že detajli..tega janša ne bi opazu :>
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da mi ne odpre sds.si strani
<nafisa> aja, pol jst nisem prav oblečena, ko mam črne hlače od trenirke ... z dvema rdečima črtama?
<CrazyLemon> upam da nekdo ddosa :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5320/
<CrazyLemon> you've got to be kidding me
<nafisa> kovi majmun je pa to?
<nafisa> mislim ...
<nafisa> men ubuntu drži pol ure baterija dlje ko z XPji
<zdobersek> nafisa: verzija?
<nafisa> 11.04
<nafisa> aja ... pa v klasičnem načinu brez učinkov mam
<nafisa> to je pa res
<nafisa> unity-ja moj komp ne prebavlja
<nafisa> jst pa tut ne
<nafisa> tako da z oktobrom 2012 odhajam na mint
<zdobersek> eh, unity ...
<Grega> pazko je v redu poba
<nafisa> upam
<CrazyLemon> Grega da ni on tvoj bratranec ??
<napsy> lp
<napsy> s kdo tu ukvraja z android development?
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-PCpCbCwKOfo/TuXMmAlWwLI/AAAAAAAAAFM/70DvVC4pZgk/h301/trenirka.jpg
<CrazyLemon> miha se
<napsy> hm
<nafisa> jst sem se komej začela
<nafisa> sorry
<sasa84> nafisa, a pol sm jst tud nova državljanka, k sm doma večinoma v trenirki? :((
<nafisa> ja ja
<nafisa> ziher si slovensko državljanstvo dobila okol 92. leta :D
<sasa84> sej je temno modra, od championa... pa ni šumeča, ampak kt iz brušene svile...champion firma... a to mi vseen nč ne pripomore k slovenstvu?
<sasa84> jooooj, čist sm u depri zarad trenirke zdj :P
<nafisa> nvm ... to morš sama vedt
<sasa84> mislm... moj fotr tud nos trenirko, pa mu je ime janez, pa moja mat tud in ji je ime marija... a temu se reče pol že asimilacija al kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx_> temu se reče speča celica
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mi smo tko...kokr kšni teroristi k se skrivajo :P
<sasa84> kao neki fejst ljudje pa tko, pol pa sam bum :P
<lynxlynxlynx_> jp
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ni čudno, da je vse to tako dolgo dol vleklo
<nafisa> tu v the paketih je blo na tisoče slik
<nafisa> teh*
<Aseq> 6min - cas potreben za izklop auto correction v xchat
 * sasa84 zarjove za CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon zalepi sasa84 usta da ne cvili več
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bi kaki? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bi ti? :>
<sasa84> če mi pustiš da s prstom...?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kar ti počneš s svojim prstom je tvoja stvar ane :D
<CrazyLemon> grem si js pico naredit..lejtr
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> Å¡e zame CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> mam cca. 20m cevi z lučkami..ne vem pa kam naj jo dam :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, okol avto navij ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a-a..pol bo folk hodu okrog avta..nočem tega :D
<sasa84> lol
<lynxlynxlynx_> nared tlorisni spomenik trenirki
<sasa84> trenirka je zakon, čeprou so enim tud trenerke kul :P
<lynxlynxlynx_> sploh če niso žleht :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1298-1: Apache Commons Daemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1298-1/
 * CrazyLemon nonstop doma v trenirki
<CrazyLemon> pa še na ić...matr..če bi me zoki zdj vidu bi bil tok ponosen
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> GO GO CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> povej, si tisto nedeljo kej klicu naokol?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nonstop..vse k nosijo trenirke sm klico da pridajo glasit za zokija da janša ne zmaga će ne bi bila cela štala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pa si mel kak kuli pr seb?
<zdobersek> ce bi te vprasu za eno cifro, ktero bi reku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niso vsi meli iste cifre :)
<CrazyLemon> vsako volilno območje je imelo drugačne cifre
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je zoki bil 12 al 13
<CrazyLemon> v Lj pa je mel 9 al neki takega
<zdobersek> TOREJ SI KRIV!
<zdobersek> KER TOCNO VES, KTERO CIFRO STE MORAL OBKROZIT!
<CrazyLemon> PRIZNAM!
<CrazyLemon> VEDU SM TOČNO KERO CIFRO BOM OBKROŽIL
<zdobersek> Ne, ne pomaga, ce si gres zdej slect trenirko!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubistvu sm Å¡e eno hotu dat gor
<CrazyLemon> k mi bo verjetno stric janša k prebere te loge
<CrazyLemon> izključu elektriko
<zdobersek> HA!
<modelcek> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384001_2833145114261_1428172659_3086271_649568985_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=544004
<Pepelka> Belkin ScreenCast&#8482; TV Adapter for Intel&#174; Wireless Display F7D4501
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jD4H6Wb7iKw/TuYXb0Xbi5I/AAAAAAAAA0A/t2GltRrwLfg/h301/trenirka.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> na slo-techu so zaklenil temo o votlih planetih.
<zdobersek> in je zdej dolgcas.
<CrazyLemon> votlih planetih ???
<zdobersek> aha.
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ne obstaja
<zdobersek> O RLY
<zdobersek> !g votli planeti site:slo-tech.com
<Pepelka> votli planeti @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t497262
<zdobersek> izvolijo se prepricati drugace!
<CrazyLemon> !g site:youtube.com official scrat short film
<Pepelka> Ice Age 4 Continental Drift First Look Official Scrat Short Film 2012 ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwTHIiLXr88
<CrazyLemon> prepričaj se ti!!
<CrazyLemon> okrog minute pa pol je tist del
<CrazyLemon> kateri dokazuje nasprotno
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<CrazyLemon> okrog 35sekunde
<zdobersek> I stand corrected!
<zdobersek> Ce bi bla tema odprta, bi predstavu ta dokaz.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok vidim nisi nič komentiral
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je res.
<CrazyLemon> pa tako vesel sem bil da bom prebral tvojo teorijo o votlih planetih
<zdobersek> prevec sem se smejal.
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> kaj meniš o WiDi-ju ?
<zdobersek> tista skatla od belkina?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa pozabmo zaenkrat da je od belkina
<zdobersek> I approve this hardware!
<zdobersek> ... ce pac to rabis.
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je pa tole
<CrazyLemon> "Connect the HDMI® cable to your TV, and you’re ready to stream HD Internet videos and share photos from your laptop with one touch. "
<zdobersek> 'touch'?
<CrazyLemon> a tole widi napravo ali laptop?? :D
<CrazyLemon> al sam hdmi kabl daš v TV in je to to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri HDMIju
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khfMc77SkwI
<Pepelka> Asus Transformer Prime HDMI output (HD 720p)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> <3<3<3
<zdobersek> :'(
<zdobersek> zakva mi luste delas!
<zdobersek> nc, later!
<zdobersek> :'( zdej sem sel se unboxing gledat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk ze to stane=
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek haha
<CrazyLemon> dost :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če maš koga v US and A
<zdobersek> aja, to ..
<CrazyLemon> tam je kar poceni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj to :)
<CrazyLemon> p.s. Kami_ je v US and A :D
<zdobersek> in america, everything cheaper!
<CrazyLemon> jp..fcking america!
<zdobersek> grem bedirat kam drugam.
<CrazyLemon> za konkretnih 170€ cheaper je :)
<zdobersek> ja pa wtf no.
<zdobersek> debili, ni druge.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=15720
<Pepelka> Tablet Computing - Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime TF201-B1 (Champagne) WiFi 32GB 10.1-inch Android Tablet
<CrazyLemon> je pa sam tablica
<CrazyLemon> al pa "stara" tablica http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=14568 s tipkovnico
<Pepelka> Tablet Computing - Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101-B1 32GB Tablet with Keyboard Docking Station - US Layout
<CrazyLemon> http://www.simplyelectronics.net/cat.php?cid=3      matr..tudi telefone majo kr cheap
<Pepelka> Buy MP3 & Video Players at Simply Electronics
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M
<Pepelka> Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382719_233223400084367_100001901253095_585185_1953170271_n.jpg
<sasa84> ooo Bilko
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro
<Sky[x]> Nekaj mesecev po moževi smrti umre še žena in pride v nebesa. Ko zagleda moža, veselo steče k njemu:
<Sky[x]>  "Ljubi, kako sem vesela, da sva spet skupaj!"
<Sky[x]>  "Odjebi! Pri poroki je bilo jasno povedano: Dokler naju smrt ne loči ..."
<Bilko> ooo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] huda :D
<Sky[x]> eden na slo tech mij pa rkeu kva zmerm nic smesne sale kopiram
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne mislim na šalo..ta itak ni bla smešna...o sliki govorim :D
<Sky[x]> hehe si me zabil :D
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..n8
<Sky[x]> n8
<Sky[x]> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=14148&LNK=3
<Pepelka> Radio1 - Oddaje
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-13
<KuzLee> Zdravo
<KuzLee> ne delujejo mi funkcije izklop in ponoven zagon. kdo pozna rešitev?
<KuzLee> na ubuntu 11.10
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> odpri terminal in: shutdown -h now ali reboot
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa sudo odspredi
<KuzLee> sudo shutdown -h torej
<KuzLee> napisal sm: sudo shutdown -h reboot, pa mi napiše: illegal time value
<LorD_DDooM> zadnji parameter je čas
<LorD_DDooM> lahko daš " sudo shutdown -h 0"
<LorD_DDooM> v minutah, torej 0=now
<kuzLee_> če napišem sudo shutdown -h now se mi pa ugasne računalnik
<LorD_DDooM> [10:30]	LorD_DDooM	zadnji parameter je čas
<LorD_DDooM> [10:30]	LorD_DDooM	lahko daš " sudo shutdown -h 0"
<LorD_DDooM> [10:31]	LorD_DDooM	v minutah, torej 0=now
<lynxlynxlynx> doh
<lynxlynxlynx> a "izklop" pa "ugasne računalnik" pa naenkrat ni isto
<kuzLee_> ja apmak mori me ker mi računalnika ne ugasne ko kliknem z miško na izklop
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu pač
<lynxlynxlynx> že ve kaj je najbolje zate
<kuzLee_> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž v ozadju računa za kak robotski ai ;)
<kuzLee_> pol nimam kej nardit? :)
<kuzLee_> dej mi Å¡e enkrat zaupi ukaz za restart
<lynxlynxlynx> reboot
<kuzLee_> brez sudo
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kolk se ti da iskat in zajebavat
<lynxlynxlynx> če si root, bo šlo tud brez
<kuzLee_> novinc sem tko d velik ne bom zrihtu vrjetno
<LorD_DDooM> A ni bil to problem s svežo izdajo 11.10, pa je en dist-upgrade to rešil?
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko v terminal vtipkaš "sudo update && sudo dist-upgrade", brez narekovajev
<kuzLee_> skoz posodablam pa mi je dosedaj sam mirovanje začeu delat :D
<kuzLee_> pa v pripravljenost
<kuzLee_> lahko. oboje?
<LorD_DDooM> Samo skopiraj vse kar je med naredkovaji
<LorD_DDooM> && je tam zato, da ti ni potrebno dvakrat tipkat ukaza
<kuzLee_> comand not found
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist--upgrade
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kuzLee_> zdj neki louda
<kuzLee> super, restart deluje vrjetno tudi ostalo
<kuzLee> hvala Lord
<kuzLee> in lynx...
<LorD_DDooM> Odlično
<kuzLee> bi pa še neki uprašu če mogoče kdo ve iz prve.
<kuzLee> poleg ubuntu sem hotu inštalirat win7, naredu particijo 25gb,
<kuzLee> med nalaganjem win7 mi pa javi napako v delu kjer izbiraš particije, da ne najde sistemske particije in ne morm inštalirat
<Skyx-mobile> pa dej si sumnike zrihtej
<LorD_DDooM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<Pepelka> WindowsDualBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kuzLee> bom mal prebrav
<kuzLee> kaj je pa s Å¡umniki
<kuzLee> no Å¡e enkrat hvala in lep pozdrav
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1304-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1304-1/
<Grega> vprasanje... foter je na laptopu nekako skril zgornji meni (Programi, Mesta, ...), kako ga prikazem nazaj?
<Grega> grrrr
<Grega> kako zazenem terminal z Ustvari zaganjalnik?
<Grega> ok, terminal mam, se vedno pa ne top menija
<CrazyLemon> Grega najdu rešitev? :)
<Grega> ne
<CrazyLemon> torej lahk probaš reinstall-at gnome-panel
<Grega> ziher je v kakem falju nek setting
<Grega> ce vpisem v terminal gnome-panel mi napise, da ze laufa
<Grega> zdaj gledam v .gnome2 ce je kje kak setting file
<CrazyLemon> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<CrazyLemon> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<CrazyLemon> pkill gnome-panel
<CrazyLemon> tole lahk probaš :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..dej mu juniti pa ga ne bo mogu skrit (no vsaj ne zlahka)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> pkill killa spodnji panel in ga nato spet prikaze
<Grega> zgornjega pa se vedno ni
<CrazyLemon> amm..a nima spodnji panel možnost da dodaš še en panel ?
<CrazyLemon> desni klik pa to
<Grega> ja, ampak ne tega
<Grega> al je to isti pult?
<CrazyLemon> definiraj "tega" ? sej lahk na vsak panel dodaš tist kar imaš v zgornjem :)
<Grega> samo z drugimi elementi?
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> ne vem ce je to isti app
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da že dolg nisem uporabljal pulta :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v enih kde je blo alt+f11 al f12
<Grega> jah, ni... sicer lahko dodam elemente gor, ampak ne zgledajo isto, samo ikone so
<Grega> poleg tega ni levo-desno (recimo na desni logout, ipd)
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> a nima gnome nekaj podobnega regedit (al kako se ze rece na win)?
<CrazyLemon> gconf
<Grega> e, to, tnx
<Grega> hm
<Grega> apps > panel > toplevels >
<Grega> kaj vse imate noter?
<jinzo> Grega, jaz sicer nisem ubuntu user, sam - če je to tvojemu fotru uspelo preko "normalnega" GUI-ja
<jinzo> bi rekel da se more dat tud nazaj spravit
<Grega> ja, se strinjam, ampak ne najdem
<Grega> pomoje manjka top_panel_screen0
<Grega> bottom_panel je noter in se spremembe vidijo, top pa manjka
<Grega> ha!!
<Grega> :D
<CrazyLemon> you da man!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> me da man
<Grega> mhm, zdaj pa wifi geslo...
<Grega> pitejboga kako je
<CrazyLemon> GregaOwnsThisWIFI
<CrazyLemon> kjes shemso
<jinzo> Grega, ono pisanje je se na voljo?
<alyosha_sql> shime povej ti men
<alyosha_sql> dajem ubuntu na usb
<alyosha_sql> za instalirat
<alyosha_sql> in tu na ubuntu.com
<alyosha_sql> pise da ga nardim z tem
<alyosha_sql> Startup disk creator-jem
<alyosha_sql> in sem naredu in neki nece da dela
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ne znaš..jebiga
<CrazyLemon> kdo danes vozi ti al js?
<alyosha_sql> ma zdj probavam drugi ključek
<alyosha_sql> jaz vozim
<jinzo> alyosha_sql, jaz sem nazadnje uporabljal unetbootin za to
<alyosha_sql> sj sem ti napisal
<jinzo> in je delalo super easy in brez težav
<alyosha_sql> gremo se do ankarana prej
<alyosha_sql> ma zdj bom probal še z drugkm ključkom
<CrazyLemon> jinzo tudi disk creator dela super easy :)
<alyosha_sql> ker uni neki Å¡teka
<alyosha_sql> in je čuden
<alyosha_sql> ma sj
<alyosha_sql> izberes image
<alyosha_sql> das make startup disk
<alyosha_sql> in to je to
<alyosha_sql> prej se das erase
<CrazyLemon> jp
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, just contributing my 2 cents.
<alyosha_sql> in  bi moglo delat
<alyosha_sql> samo prvic ko sem dal je na koncu napisalo Error neki cuden
<alyosha_sql> in pol sem dal se enkrat
<alyosha_sql> in je kao nardilo ql
<alyosha_sql> dam usb u lapatopa
<alyosha_sql> in napise da neki boot ni ql
<alyosha_sql> nekki gfxboot al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> pol neki takega guglaš
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš
<CrazyLemon> !g neki takega
<Pepelka> rap style ali neki takega - Planet Siol.net forumi http://forumi.siol.net/showthread.php?t=22950
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> rap style ali neki takega
<alyosha_sql> omg
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je iso corrupted :)
<alyosha_sql> ma pomoje jebe USB
<alyosha_sql> ker je neki cuden
<alyosha_sql> ga zazna kot usb
<alyosha_sql> in usb-cd
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> ki ma to neko sranje gor
<jinzo> sandisk verjetno?
<alyosha_sql> u3 menu auto something something
<alyosha_sql> tudi ja
<alyosha_sql> sandisk
<alyosha_sql> sranje
<alyosha_sql> bomo vidli se 15% pa bo tadrugi usb narjen
<jinzo> ja to majo gor nek krš, ko se ga nazadnje kar sem gledal niti tak lahko ni dalo odstranit
<jinzo> je pa res da se mi je mudilo :D
<alyosha_sql> ma neda se ne..oz. se moraš potrudit
<alyosha_sql> ni samo delete
<alyosha_sql> in mir
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si kupu lučke???
<CrazyLemon> v merkurju dobiš hude lučke pa še poceni so :)
<alyosha_sql> pff je ze zmontiran drevešček
<alyosha_sql> iz merkurja ja:D
<alyosha_sql> drugje smo bli
<Grega> jinzo: katero pisanje?
<alyosha_sql> so powsod zanič/drage
<jinzo> nek tisti wiki al kaj ze
<Grega> sure
<alyosha_sql> jebemga u pizdo
<alyosha_sql> casamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<alyosha_sql> ?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jebes transformerja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql preveri md5 .iso slike
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek F Y!
<alyosha_sql> povej mu zdobersek povej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si vidu tisto kamerco z 10^12 FPS?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> link me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tist je zdej 'in'!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: slashdot!
<Grega> jinzo: te zanima?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/12/13/1340216/mits-new-camera-can-take-1-trillion-frames-per-second
<Pepelka> MIT's New Camera  Can Take 1 Trillion Frames Per Second - Slashdot
<jinzo> ja, sicer nisem čist ziher če bi jaz bil pravi za to
<jinzo> pa tud nevem kolko bom dejansko mel kaj cajta
<jinzo> sam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa se zavedaš da moraš s sabo met celo prikolco diskov v polju ??? :))))
<jinzo> morem začet not spravlat zgubo ki sem jo naredo med poletjem :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Do I Look Remotely Caring?
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> lol@zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the MIT setup costs $250,000
<CrazyLemon> transformer je cheaper :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasanje, kulk potem kamerca stane v EU :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni vredna tega..kdo za vraga želi gledat protone
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> true.
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/oci-sveta-uprte-v-cern.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Velik aplavz v Cernu: Znanstveniki našli znake o obstoju božjega delca
<zdobersek> OHNOEZ
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16158374
<Pepelka> BBC News - LHC: Higgs boson 'may have been glimpsed'
<zdobersek> fcking 24ur
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: will.he.is uporablja android!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjIwmJMqrco
<Pepelka> T.H.E. (The Hardest Ever)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek SEEN IT!
<CrazyLemon> matr kok si za časom :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst?!? will.he.is uporablja se 2.3!!
<zdobersek> in to prov on, k bi lahk mel ze zdavnej ICS!
<zdobersek> Sploh pa, ti si video sel gledat zarad JLo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jLo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Jenny From The Block!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej v videu ni jlo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: elaborate.
<zdobersek> Ker jst sem jo vidu. Dostkrat
<zdobersek> Pa se MJ je.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w t f
<CrazyLemon> v T.H.E???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> res je da nisem videa gledal do konca..ampak dvomim no
<CrazyLemon>  T.H.E. (The Hardest Ever) feat. Mick Jagger & Jennifer Lopez
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no, pojd pogledat ... do konca.
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> SDS
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/volitve/zver.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - SDS: Tomaž Majer opozarja pred pojavom sovražnega govora
<zdobersek> (lol @ URL)
<zdobersek> kok bi sel do tega 'Majerja' pa ga malo izprasal
<CrazyLemon> sam matr kok je tale komad lame :)
<zdobersek> Kaj bi dal, da bi IP naredla razcefuk
<zdobersek_> ahahha
<zdobersek_> http://www.finance.si/333546/Zdol%C5%A1ek-o-Jan%C5%A1i-ki-tava-naokrog-v-trenirki
<Pepelka> Zdolšek o Janši, ki 'tava naokrog v trenirki' - Finance.si
<zdobersek_> Ves čas postopka smo bili boljši od Janeza Janše. Bili smo nepremagljivi v preigravanju na sredini in neustavljivi v hitrih prodorih po levem krilu, ki so se končali z dolgimi podajami v kazenski prostor. Na koncu smo mu zabili takšen gol, da še do danes ni prišel k sebi. Slišim, da naj bi taval naokoli, oblečen v trenirko,« je komentiral odvetnik Stojan Zdolšek, zagovornik Švajgerja.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek_> http://delo.si/novice/volitve/cebasek-travnikova-in-zalar-raziscite-navedbe-na-spletni-strani-sds.html
<Pepelka> Čeba&scaron;ek Travnikova in Zalar: Razi&scaron;čite navedbe na spletni strani SDS
<zdobersek_> VČP ... v trenirki, seveda.
<zdobersek_> delo.si goes classy
<CrazyLemon> matr tebe pa kr dost zanima politika :D
<zdobersek_> ce mi je zdejle postal ful zal, da nisem bolj premislu in se na pravo vpisu :/
<zdobersek_> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/266
<Pepelka> Calling all Ubuntu power users: Upgrade to Ubuntu Precise Pangolin today! &laquo; Martin Albisetti's blog
<zdobersek_> LET'S GO!
<lynxlynxlynx> grrrr, nism vedu, da je ie7 Å¡e vedno poden kot Å¡estka
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek_: zanimiv del prava je vsebinski in zato tam kot pravnik nimaš kej
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: lahk se enkrat, k me je odnesl :)
<lynxlynxlynx> si lahko samo neki analognega grammar naziju
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek_: zanimiv del prava je vsebinski in zato tam kot pravnik nimaš kej
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: 'tam' - kje tocno?
<lynxlynxlynx> pri zakonodaji
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: potem je se najboljs bit internetni policaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pa to? :)
<jinzo> tam na steam greš, pa APB dol cukneš, pa si internet cop al kako že?
<zdobersek> 'Ms. Musar, tale je pa to reku, ce si na dopustu, povej, bom jst dal prijavo'
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> priznam, delo info pooblaščenke, kpk, rsrs in včp je zanimivo, ne bi pa rekel najboljš
<zdobersek> mja, sej mas prav, ampak za predsednika te morajo drugi izvolt ... :)
<zdobersek> imo je to ena krajsa faza, povzrocena zarad teh trenirk
<zdobersek> bo me ze minil.
<jinzo> me res zanima, kaj je tako posebnega na tem spisu in Å¡e posebej trenirkah da so tlko fuss-a naredile?
<zdobersek> pejt pogledat
<zdobersek> www.sds.si
<jinzo> ja?
<jinzo> to je nek page ki gor pa dol skače
<jinzo> mene zaniam predvsem tisti originalni spis, ki je sprožil tlko ogorčenja zarad trenirk, not pa je 10 drugih, bolj zaskrbljujoči stvari
<jinzo> + meni to zgleda kot en podpovprečen troll.
<lynxlynxlynx> podpovprečen troll bi bil. če bi to reku jelinčič, ne pa največja stranka pri nas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1305-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1305-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1304-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1304-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1305-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1305-1/
<zdobersek> Evo vam Tomija Majerja
<zdobersek> http://www.sds.si/news/105
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<zdobersek> 3. na krosu v kategorijo od 40 do 49 let
<zdobersek> ah, so ga na 24ur.com ze preverl
<zdobersek> in baje 'ni pravi'
<lynxlynxlynx> dobil defy+ :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšne kej dodatne programe priporočate?
<jinzo> lynxlynxlynx, odvisno, what are you into.
<lynxlynxlynx> survival horror
<jinzo> jaz mam fb7g+/wtiter kliente, par igrc, DroidMPD, swiftkey X je dober
<jinzo> odpiralni časi
<jinzo> Google Authenticator ofc.
<jinzo> Chrome2Phone
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<jinzo> pač zadne 4 so kar must have za mene
<lynxlynxlynx> kb ma gor swype, ki mi še ne gre na živce
<jinzo> aja pa amazon app store včasih kaj kul da zastonj
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx definitivno shazam :D
<CrazyLemon> pa barcode scanner
<CrazyLemon> pa odpiralni časi so useful
<CrazyLemon> pa ES File Explorer je kul
<CrazyLemon> pa Google Authenticator
<jinzo> ja točn, barcode scanner (google googles dela tud kul tukaj)
<lynxlynxlynx> že mam :)
<lynxlynxlynx> shazam je kej za krast?
<CrazyLemon> kaj že maš?
<jinzo> jaz sem cist nor na Google Authenticator, dejansko so naredili proper in easly dodas zadevo k svojim projektom
<jinzo> lynxlynxlynx, ne sam pove ti kera muzika je to
<jinzo> iz sampla
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nč ne krade
<CrazyLemon> aja.. jinzo je napisal večino teh appov
<CrazyLemon> my bad :D
<jinzo> drgač, defy+, kje si to dobil?
<jinzo> jaz sem bil za original defy-a zagret
<lynxlynxlynx> mobisvet
<jinzo> ah bi si lahko mislil ja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> drugje ga Å¡e nimajo
<jinzo> glede na to da nikjer ze samega defy-a niso meli
<jinzo> ni glih to nek market pri nas
<jinzo> pac rugged smartphones
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja :(
<jinzo> morem rect da se zadnje cajte vedno bol k kitajckom nagibam - razni xiaomi in meizu
<Sky[x]> jinzo: si ti iz s-t ?
<jinzo> #kiberpipa bol ampak ja
<CrazyLemon> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cryogenics.png
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<sasa84> ej, kdo ma v Lj ubuntu urice?
<CrazyLemon> tist k je določu urice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na ubuntu.si je pomota...mi mamo ubuntu urice 15ga, ne 14ga
<sasa84> pač...v postojni
<sasa84> v novici je zapisan prou, tm v koledarju pa ne
<sasa84> mogoče je kdo glih zbrklou datuma v Lj pa PO
<CrazyLemon> kok js vidim
<CrazyLemon> piše 15
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj po ta novem :P
<CrazyLemon> a pol so v LJ jutri ubuntu urice?
<sasa84> to ne vem... v novici piše 14.
<lynxlynxlynx> prejšnje je mela nafisa
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bi mogl bit vse v gdoc-u
<nafisa> ja, jutr
<nafisa> zvečer
<nafisa> ubuntu urice
<nafisa> peesda, se bom nahodla
<sasa84> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm naročila uno wacom tablco :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul :)
<CrazyLemon> no sm popravu v koledarju
 * sasa84 poboža CrazyLemon po bučki, k je tko pridn fantek... kaki?
<CrazyLemon> ne..grem pa res neki jest :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> dobl tek CrazyLemon :)
 * sasa84 užge nafisa po riti
<sasa84> kaj dugaja stara? ;)
<nafisa> auuuuuuuuuuu
<nafisa> pička smotana ... že tako me rit boli ...
<nafisa> drugače pa ... ko ležim na trebuhu, je vse ok :D
<sasa84> nafisa, hihi ;)
<nafisa> no, mal pretiravam
<nafisa> boli ne tako ...
<nafisa> se pa ukvarjam z masažo trdih delov
<Sky[x]> upam da jutr dobim nove rame :D
<Sky[x]> 2x 4GB hihi :)
<sasa84> jst pa u četrtk tablco :P
<Sky[x]> :P
<nafisa> peesda, so eni polni keša
<sasa84> nafisa, ?
<sasa84> a to leti na naju s Sky[x] ? :P
<nafisa> ja
<Sky[x]> 40eur za ram pa res ni nv kva
<Sky[x]> 1 vikend ne pijes pa mas :D
<nafisa> 40 € je prevoz z vlakom za cel mesec ... za mene
<nafisa> s tem, da hodim na vlak pa iz njega peš
<nafisa> v trgovini nisem bla že mesec in pol ...
<nafisa> če ne še več ...
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> za mene je 40 € ogromno
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa tampone kups ce ne hods v trgovino pa kondome ? :D
<nafisa> ne rabim jst tega kupovat
<nafisa> dobim ...
<sasa84> moja tablca bo mal več...sam sm si jo zaslužla :(
<nafisa> kolega je trgovski potnik ....
<nafisa> pa imajo tega na tone
<Sky[x]> aja
<nafisa> pa deodoranti ...
<sasa84> dobr kolega
<nafisa> vlažilni robčki, maskare ...
<nafisa> celo škatlo napolitank zadnjič prnesu ...
<sasa84> uu, Å¡e to
<sasa84> ne sam tampone, Å¡e napolitanke dobi :D
<Sky[x]> supr se zame kej ?
<nafisa> ja ... masažerje za prostato prodaja
<sasa84> nafisa, LOL
<sasa84> to bi blo za Sky[x]
<nafisa> saj je vprašu, če je kaj za njega
<sasa84> sej sej...
<sasa84> jst bi mu to priporočala
<Sky[x]> kere nesreamne sta vudve
<sasa84_> Sky[x], sorči...sam midve tega nimave kej rabt :P
<sasa84_> BigWhale, hahahaha
<sasa84_> šibam pančat ;)
<sasa84_> nočkoooo
<CrazyLemon> sam ta BigWhale je pa res čefur :D
<Sky[x]> why ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-14
<CrazyLemon> zato k ma trenirko za vsako priložnost
<modelcek> in kaj je narobe z asimiliranimi cefurji? :D
<nafisa> a boš reko, da nima lepih trenirk?
<nafisa> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2011/12/kako_v_dokument_ms_word_vstaviti_vodoravno_crto.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako v dokument MS Word vstaviti vodoravno črto? - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> vidiš sasa84 kako se zlahka naredi tutorial
<CrazyLemon> ti pa tko lena :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :(((
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a me maš še zmer rad?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem..ne vem...tvoja lenoba me je močno prizadela
<sasa84> ojoj :((
<CrazyLemon> grem...ne morem več brati tvojih laži...adijo!
<Bilko> dijo CrazyLemon
 * Bilko ne laže
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> oo Bilko ... ;)
<sasa84> lej, CrazyLemon me nima več rad... kaj pa ti?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=314983438515360&set=a.314983371848700.98266.291341274212910&type=3 prej pa apple in ibm
<Pepelka> W3C Compliance Status | Facebook
<sasa84> la la laaaaa
<sasa84> besameeeeee besameeee muchooooo
 * sasa84 zapleše rumbo z nafisa 
<sasa84> (ker CrazyLemon me zmer pohod)
<nafisa> uuu, bejbi ...
<nafisa> to je že bolp ko grizenje za rit
<nafisa> bolš*
 * sasa84 ne grize rite
<lynxlynxlynx> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=what%20defines%20an%20english%20person
<Pepelka> what defines an english person - Google Search
<zdobersek> awhatup!
<nafisa> uuu, ob 19h pa v cezarju že ...
<sasa84> uuuuffffff
<sasa84> beeeed
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam jst
<sasa84> pridkani bodte in mwa mwa mwa mwa
<sasa84> mwa!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi ubuntu zadrži ene pakete če uporabljam 'upgrade'
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko kliknem na Update Manager
<CrazyLemon> pa mi lepo namesti vse pakete
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> dist-ušgrade
<LorD_DDooM> upgrade*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kokr je LorD_DDooM reku
<zdobersek> dist-upgrade
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> apt != update-manager
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa update-manager uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> aptitude ali apt ?
<CrazyLemon> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates
<CrazyLemon> apt !
<CrazyLemon> torej apt == update-manager
<CrazyLemon> take that zdobersek !
<LorD_DDooM> Kot da je važno... z upgrade nadgradiš samo standardne programe in lib-e, z dist-upgrade pa še kernel in dependencyje
<CrazyLemon> to je že emmmm... 7 al 8 ubuntu kerga uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> in samo v 11.10 je tako :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> ja
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<CrazyLemon> bi si že zapomnu če ne bi bilo tako..ne bi zdej bil presenečen
<LorD_DDooM> Daj naloži v vitualca 9.04, pa poženi najprej upgrade, poj pa dist upgrade
<LorD_DDooM> Pa boš videl, da ti določene pakete prej ni nadgradilo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, apt-get dist-upgrade ima pristojnost inštalirati nove pakete, vkolikor bi upgrade zahteval kak novi lib ali pa dependency... apt-get upgrade pa ne, jih bo dal pod "held back".
<zdobersek> a vidis CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> upal sem da bo na 11.04 kak kernel upgrade
<CrazyLemon> pa ga žal ni
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom očitno mogu počakat z dokazom :)
<nafisa> a je kdo kej mihčeta vidu?
<CrazyLemon> ja ..včeraj je bil tukaj
<nafisa> hmmmm
<nafisa> grem Å¡e na skype pogledat
<nafisa> neki rabm za android app
<CrazyLemon> kera lažnivka je tale nafisa ...a nisi ti rekla da si me dala na ignore?? :>
<nafisa> ja ... ma ko sem na novo pognala xchat ...
<nafisa> te je odignoralo
<CrazyLemon> RIIIIGHT :>
<zdobersek> jebes 11.04
<zdobersek> mi gremo na 12.04!
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...
<nafisa> miha mi pomagu
<zgaga> !t sr sl kapija
<Pepelka> gate
<Grumpek> vratarnica :)
<zdobersek> wha?
<lynxlynxlynx> autocorrect
<Grumpek> yep :D
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, prideš na ubuntu urice?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e delam, pa tam je premraz za bit na miru
<nafisa> bemu ... ku se mi ne da BV hodit v center
<nafisa> saj bom dons pa noter :D
<ZigaK> Hej
<ZigaK> Ena  stvar me zanima, ali je možno na enem strežniku (na eni strežniški mašini) poganjat ubuntu server in ubuntu cloud ?
<ZigaK> Ubistvu mi ni čisto razjasneno kaj vse potrebujem da postavim private cloud
<ZigaK> Dovolj bi bilo ubuntu server + open stack  ?
<christooss> ubuntu cloud je os za optimiziran za virtualizacijo
<christooss> vsaj tako sem mi zdi
<christooss> tako da ubuntu srv za host os ubuntu cloud pa guest os
<christooss> dva os brez virtualizacije ne moreš poganjat hkrati
<Sky[x]> aja cloud to tud obstaja sploh nism vedo ...
<christooss> jup jup
<nafisa> a Å¡e kdo pride na ubuntu urice v LJ????????????
<Sky[x]> ne jst sem sele domu prsu
<nafisa> ti tko al drugače nisi mislu prit
<nafisa> tako da kr zaveži
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1307-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1307-1/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1_gFeVyVt8&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> ♫ Harry Potter Song "Amazing" ♫      - YouTube
<nafisa> no, v glavnem ... če misli kdo prit, naj pride v naslednje pol ure
<nafisa> potem grem po svoje
<sasa84> oh...kok luškan film
<nafisa> nič ... zaključujem ...
<nafisa> grem mal čez center z eno full kjut kolegico
<nafisa> papa
<nafisa> :*
<sasa84> papa nafi :*
<Grega> helow
<Grega> dajte kak slogan oddat, plz: http://www.hotwristbands.com/index.php?route=idea/submit
<Pepelka> Submit idea - HotWristbands
<zdobersek> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> beaten
<zdobersek> there
<zdobersek> :)
<Grega> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> beaten even more!
<CrazyLemon> maaaan..you are so unbeatenable!
 * CrazyLemon beats zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> not!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ZigaK danes je bilo eno predavanje glede openstack-a :)
<Grega> dajte vpisat kak "idea", no.. vam bom kako zapestnico zrihtal, ce boste pridni :) http://www.hotwristbands.com/
<Pepelka> HotWristbands - HotWristbands
<CrazyLemon> You need to have an account in order to submit and score ideas.
<CrazyLemon> pffffft
<CrazyLemon> no tnx! :)
<Grega> mja :/ sem priporocal, da ne bi bilo registracije, pa je vztrajal..
<CrazyLemon> raje bi dal kak bot protection kot pa registracijo
<CrazyLemon> sem pa mel hudo idejo :/
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft indeed
<lynxlynxlynx> i had a hip before it was cool
<zgaga> ma kdo od vas zvocno kartico, ki podpira ASIO?
<lynxlynxlynx> amoebius belt
<CrazyLemon> js niti ne vem kaj asio je torej js ne :D
<Grega> meni zaupajta, bom jaz oddal
<CrazyLemon> Grega 'This is not a dog necklace!' :P
<CrazyLemon> http://img.fae.ro/95355f.gif
<zdobersek> 'See you on the other side'
<zdobersek> ne ...
<zdobersek> 'Not a band member'
<Grega> this is the only rubber i wear
<Grega> :>
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je mel transformerja v roki?
<zdobersek> grem jst restartat sistem!
<zdobersek> v 12.04!
<zdobersek> see you on the other side!
<Grega> let he force be with you
<Grega> the
<Grega> may?
<Grega> hm :)
<zdobersek> hailooo
<Grega> heeees aliveeee
<zdobersek> oyeaaa
<zdobersek> da vidimo, ce je network manager ze fixan!
<Grega> mene je je vceraj debian zacel jezit.. miska se cudno obnasa.. dela samo na random oknu, potem pa nekaj preklikam in dela spet samo na drugem oknu :S
<zdobersek_> Né.
<ZigaK> christoos, potem bi šlo ubuntu server + open stack da bi mel privatni oblaček ?
<CrazyLemon> ZigaK bi šlo ja..ampak to je smiselno samo za igračkanje
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla met en server za cloud
<Grega> kaj da ne, to je to!
<ZigaK> Bah
<zdobersek> kuko se prepiramo na s-t!
<Sky[x]> link ?
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388179_10150467160329511_820889510_8351382_541742233_n.jpg
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t496267#crta
<Pepelka> Jankovi&#263; zmagal? [uradna tema rezultati volitev v DZ 2011] @ Slo-Tech
<sasa84> ah ja....
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba
<CrazyLemon> da nau Å¡iba pela
<zdobersek> whoa!
<zdobersek> sovrazni govor!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> sej grem no :(
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<zdobersek> oja, gres!
<zdobersek> v zapor!
<zdobersek> lol jk, u goin' to siberia
<CrazyLemon> i'm going to bed!
<zdobersek> HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM GULAGS
<CrazyLemon> so screw you and your gulags
<sasa84> no no fantje, mir
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1308-1: bzip2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1308-1/
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-15
<Grega> heh
<Grega> Gregor
<Grega> Koliko je dela itd da bi umaknil s spletne strani tisto obvezo, da se mora prijavit, če hoče dodat ali komentirat
<Grega> goddamnit
<lynxlynxlynx> eheh
<CrazyLemon> Grega told you >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<Grega> jah, jaz sem njemu govoril 2 tedna
<Grega> pa je vztrajal
<Grega> kurc, dnar je dnar :)
<Grega> pac prvo kodas, potem pa vse zakomentiras.. meni je ql
<Grega> :)
<christooss_> jo jo
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, zadnji mail na lugos-slo
<lynxlynxlynx> kubuntu: velika srbija
<nafisa> ahjej
 * sasa84 zažvižga za CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> nafisa, si kle?
<nafisa> ja
<sasa84> ej, kaj čeb mela nick... FeMdOm :D
<nafisa> ne, ker nisem domina
<nafisa> loh imam samo f3msub
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1309-1: DHCP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1309-1/
<sasa84> ok...
<sasa84> Å¡teka
<nafisa> lahko bi bla femswitch :D
<nafisa> v skrajnem primeru
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kolk si jih mela učer na UU?
<Grega> ima kdo t-2 in 2min casa?
<zgaga> .
<jierro> i wish...
<zgaga> jst mam
<Grega> reseno, tnx
<Grega> zgaga: a si prezivel avtocesto?
<zgaga> za enkrat se mi ni treba vozit tam
 * CrazyLemon vsak dan na avtocesti..v dveh različnih državah!
<andrejz> saj jaz sem tud bil v 2 državah , ko sem se še čez trojane vozil :P
<Grega> trojane niso drzava, dddd
<Grega> :P
<zgaga> ponuja se mi fajn delo in sicer meritve opticnih omrezij cez par mesecov tak da si na terenu skoz
<CrazyLemon> zgaga ma to je kul..opticna omrežja se itak gradijo po polžje..tko da ni treba hitet nikamor :p
<zgaga> jp
<Grega> zgaga: lahko te pa jaz vozim okoli.. pa si boma placo razdelila :)
<andrejz> Å¡tajerska je
<Grega> stajerska je celina
<Grega> uh, nov avto imam nagledan! upam, da bo bodo za deal :D
<Grega> or not
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> mafija :P
<sasa84> nafisa, kje pa si :P
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> sasa84, kaj je?
<sasa84> jah nč...dougčas mi je
<sasa84> spet oznanila delam ...
<sasa84> dobr d ma farovž net :P
 * sasa84 se sprašuje, kdo ga je zrihtu... :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hmmm
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, mhmmmmm
<sasa84> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> mmmm
<sasa84> grrrr
<lynxlynxlynx> rawr
<sasa84> dj no, ne rajcat... sm glih tok hormonska nestabilna, d mi paše :P
<lynxlynxlynx> tvoj problem :P
<sasa84> damn, mej mal sočutja
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> nahajam se v farovžu, sexala bi, ampak mam ful dela... pa nč za ponucat kle
<sasa84> tko d... raj povej kej tko... npr. vic, sam d ni preveč 'kosmat' :P
<sasa84> nafisa, talk to me... i'm lonely :(
<nafisa> bejbi, zakaj si lounli?
<lynxlynxlynx> farovž, hmmm
<lynxlynxlynx> to so pol sami pedofilski vici
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> ti si tut ...
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, mal težko bi bil ob men pedofil a? :P
<sasa84> nafisa, pa nimam kej delat...
<sasa84> mislm...čakam d se nek sprinta...pa trajaaaa in trajaaaaa in trajaaaaa...
<nafisa> kaj pa pol tam čakaš????
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaa
<lynxlynxlynx> nariš kej
<sasa84> jaaaaaa :(
<nafisa> vidiš, kaj se nrdi, ko pozabiš vibrator doma
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx,?
<sasa84> nafisa, LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> kochovo snežinko petega reda recimo, bo kar trajalo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kok si ti skrben...
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<sasa84> kok pa si star?
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kak origami
<lynxlynxlynx> čak 27
<sasa84> uuuu.... pol si pa že u letih, d se lohk fant mal igra :P
<sasa84> nafisa, lynxlynxlynx ...a se gremo zdravnike? :P
<nafisa> uuuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne psihoterapevtov
<nafisa> kaj bo diagnoza?
<sasa84> "nek srbi tam spodi"...bo naslov igrce
<sasa84> pejmo raj na offtopic...d se ne bo kdo kregu :P
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa>  #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx,
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a ne bi bil dohtar?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<nafisa> pol se grem pa jst z njo igrat sama
<nafisa> boga bolnica sasa84
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> looooooooool
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> dr lynx, prosm pomagejte...srbiiiiiiiiii
<lynxlynxlynx> jelova smola
<lynxlynxlynx> pa japonske reklame za moralo in blaženje
<nafisa> rrofl
<sasa84> nafisa, mene je že nehal srbet :P
<nafisa> no, sam da je prov svetval
<nafisa> Bilko bojler :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-16
<nafisa> tanora limonca
<nafisa> še jezne tiče je treba met
<CrazyLemon> a spet nafisa tečnari??
<nafisa> ne, ne, nisem vlažna, vedno pa res nisem takšna, drugim le tako se zdi ... aj aj aj aj ...
<nafisa> naprej pa na offtopic
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> gamepadi so kul!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709193#c36
<lynxlynxlynx> definition of bloat
<Pepelka> Bug 709193 &ndash; Win PGO builds hitting 3GB virtual address space limit, failing with: "nswindowmediator.cpp(821) : fatal error C1001: An internal error has occurred in the compiler. LINK : fatal error LNK1000: Internal error during IMAGE::BuildImage"
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OHAI
<CrazyLemon> HAI
<zdobersek> WAI SO SERIOUZ
<CrazyLemon> I LATE I RUN
<CrazyLemon> SAYONARA
<soulslayer> hello guys sorry about the offtopic but i want to ask something about your country you have a lot of places/clubs where the smoking is available right ?
<soulslayer> i mean smoking in slovenia is not fully restricted ?
<lynxlynxlynx> fully? no
<lynxlynxlynx> it's restricted on public spaces
<soulslayer> but there is rooms in the bars and clubs that are dedicated for smoking right ?
<lynxlynxlynx> they have to have special places for smokers
<lynxlynxlynx> yep
<soulslayer> thanks a lot :)
<lynxlynxlynx> np
<lynxlynxlynx> 005200450041002d005500520046002d00560041004c00490044004100540049004f004e004000650063002e006500750072006f00700061002e00650075
<lynxlynxlynx> email
<Guest24390> o trenerka dude ;)
<Guest24390> soulslayer its fully restricted, i never saw a bar in tge xapital city that would have a smoker isolated room
<Guest24390> i only saw it o  airport
<soulslayer> i like the lynxlynxlynx opinion more
<soulslayer> :D
<Guest24390> doesnt matter what you like, you cant ignore the facts, if you are comibg to slovenia to smoke inside bars you are out of luck, but you can smoke outside
<Guest24390> the thing is another room, doesnt qualify for a smoking place, regulations are more extreme and bars cannot afford cabins
<lynxlynxlynx> some work around it
<lynxlynxlynx> the climate here is nice anyway
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> hm...
<nafisa> kadilci ... jao jao ...
<nafisa> ja, so posebne sobe za kadilce
<nafisa> samo redko kje
<nafisa> v LJ ... je v biljardnici kadilnica ...
<nafisa> v MB zadnjič sem bila v kadilnici ...
<nafisa> samo pač mora biti ločeno od kafiča samega
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je fajn, da jih je mal :)
<nafisa> in ponavadi ne dovolijo vnosa pijače noter ...
<nafisa> edino, če natakarica sama prinese noter
<nafisa> drugače pa naredijo zunih strehico ...
<nafisa> pa malo ogradijo s kakim pleksi steklom al pa polivinilom
<nafisa> pa je
<Sky[x]> Razpis, na katerega lahko raziskovalci prijavijo svoje projekte, je objavljen na strani hpc.arctur.si/razpis, kjer so tudi pogoji za prijavo. Komisijo za izbor najboljših projektov bodo sestavljali domači in tuji neodvisni strokovnjaki s področja visoko zmogljivega računalništva. Rezultati razpisa bodo objavljeni na prireditvi ob 20 letnici Arcturja.
<Sky[x]> Arctur poklanja 100.000 EUR raziskovalnim skupinam
<Sky[x]> lahko bi ubuntu prjavl ?
<Sky[x]> aja he sam CPU ponujajo
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni raziskovalna skupina
<lynxlynxlynx> 100k€ je tud neki sumljivo mal
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to je privat
<nafisa> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20111216/670x420_samec009.jpg
<CrazyMelon> a je ker hardware master kle
<CrazyMelon> neki me laptop je..
<CrazyMelon> oziroma zaslon
<zgaga> kolko prostora dobis pri zastonj accountu na wordpress.com?
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kr povej :D
<sasa84> bomo vse zrihtal...na daljavo ;)
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ma ti ne veš :/
<CrazyMelon> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: spet cakas? :)
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: jp
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: !!!!1
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: povej.
<dhbiker> CrazyMelon firma ? kaj je z zaslonom ?
<CrazyMelon> a si vidu da je paris bila v stož'cah!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: vidu.
<CrazyMelon> dhbiker: čudne barve prikazuje
<CrazyMelon> zgleda je Å¡el konektor
<dhbiker> definiraj čudne
<CrazyMelon> em..odtenki roze :D
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyMelon> samo modra zgleda normalno
<dhbiker> ooooopala
<CrazyMelon> pa bela
<dhbiker> smrdi po grafi
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, pač nek ti hoče povedat a ne
<CrazyMelon> drugo je vse fcked up :)
<sasa84> ti si pr men tud u roza barvi na xchatu
<CrazyMelon> dhbiker: ampak ni grafa..ker če zaslon dam pod kotom 45°
<CrazyMelon> zgleda normalno
<dhbiker> aaa
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: its destiny <3
<sasa84> yes, you are pink!
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> zdej sem ze v xinput2  zakopan
<dhbiker> probaj razstavit pa pogledat če je kje kaki kabel čuden...
<zdobersek> jebeni gamepadi
<dhbiker> v tistem pregibu
<sasa84> zdobersek je pa pr men na chatu v taki barvi za fantke...tista sinjemodra/turkizna
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala.
<sasa84> prosm... ti pač nis roza
<CrazyMelon> dhbiker: ja..sej bom mogu
<CrazyMelon> sam ne da se mi :)
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> xD
<dhbiker> CrazyMelon: potem pa macola pa bum... pa abo ziher delal :P
<CrazyMelon> dhbiker: sm probal..ne pomaga
<CrazyMelon> sam še hujš je
<CrazyMelon> te čudne barve so že dlje časa prisotne...ampak prej so bile prisotne pri cca 120° kotu
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyMelon> zdej se je ta kot zmanjšal :D
<dhbiker> keri prenosnik to ?
<CrazyMelon> hp
<CrazyMelon> po pravici povedano me sploh ne preseneča da je šlo to k vragu
<dhbiker> model ?
<CrazyMelon> ker baterija mi ne zdrži več k emm
<CrazyMelon> 5min :D
<dhbiker> aaa toaster varjanta HPja :D
<zdobersek> xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<zdobersek> remember
<CrazyMelon> wai
<zdobersek> bekoz
<zdobersek> ... gotta love alpha release
<zdobersek> evo ga! gamepada!
<CrazyMelon> u crazy kiddo
<zdobersek> ... ampak Xinput gamepad nekako razcepi med pointer in keyboard ... zakaj?!
<sasa84> men je tud ratal tablco naštimat...sm usa ponosna nase...in nism nč krejzija rabla zravn :P
<CrazyMelon> NIČ MENE NISI RABLA????????
<CrazyMelon> KDO TI JE PA REKU DA KUPIÅ  TO TABLICO KER DELA OUT OF THE BOX?!?!?!?
<CrazyMelon> kdo !?!?!?!
<CrazyMelon> damnit..pozabu caps lock :P
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ne dela out of the box.... ker je kao 3. generacija
<sasa84> k jo prklopš...ni trte mrte :P
<CrazyMelon> aja točno
<CrazyMelon> moraš namestit en xserver-blabla paket
<CrazyMelon> pol dela :>
<zdobersek>   
<zdobersek> ja.
<sasa84> hm...a navidezna tipkovnca je v ubuntu?
<zdobersek> kot a11y bonboncek
<sasa84> aha
<zdobersek> dinner, for great justice!
<CrazyMelon> bastard!
<CrazyMelon> pa koji k.. je zdej temu googleu
<CrazyMelon> napišem "$model laptopa"+"review"
<CrazyMelon> in mi vrže vse slovenske strani
<CrazyMelon> FFS
<sasa84> *zEh*
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jah CrazyLemon ene dons čaka še delo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..medtem pa smo eni že bili na delu in faksu
<CrazyLemon> in gremo tudi jutri na delo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jst sm ob treh zjutri pršla
<sasa84> spala 2 ur...pa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ne laži ok??
<CrazyLemon> to sam zdobersek laahk
<sasa84> častna
<CrazyLemon> lahk*
<CrazyLemon> titova ane!
<CrazyLemon> prekleta trenirkarka :P
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> kva lahk?
<KuzLee> zdravo
<KuzLee> kaj se zgodi če v programu prestavim zastavico boot iz / na ntfs particijo kamor želim namestit win poleg ubuntu 11.10
<KuzLee> programu Gparted*
<KuzLee>  kaj se zgodi če v programu gparted prestavim zastavico boot iz / na ntfs particijo kamor želim namestit win poleg ubuntu 11.10
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jem božansko sladico in mislm nate <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem!
<CrazyLemon> KuzLee marsikaj! marsikaj!
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj bi naredil to neumno dejanje?
<KuzLee> hehe
<KuzLee> se mi je zdelo mal sumljivo zato sm raje uprašou
<CrazyLemon> torej..narediš plac za windowse
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraš windows
<CrazyLemon> vzameš live cd
<KuzLee> mah win ne morm inštalirat na tisto prazno particijo
<CrazyLemon> ter narediš reinstall gruba
<KuzLee> noče mi inštalirat windovsou na prazno particijo
<KuzLee> do reistala gruba še pršu nism :D
<CrazyLemon> to je božji znak
<CrazyLemon> amen
<KuzLee> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat...če ne bo šiba pela :(
<CrazyLemon> n8
<KuzLee> noč
<sasa84> andrejz in da haus :D
<andrejz> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-17
<Sky[x]> ker font uporablja zgorna vrtica v ubuntu ?
<Sky[x]> vrstica*
<Sky[x]> anyone ?
<CrazyLemon> globalnega? :)
<CrazyLemon> al misliš da vsaka vrstica ma svoj font :D
<Sky[x]> global
<CrazyLemon> Californication S05E01 SCREENER
<CrazyLemon> woohooo
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/trik-kako-do-denarja-ali-nepostena-poslovna-praksa
<Pepelka> Trik, kako do denarja, ali nepoštena poslovna praksa? | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu ;)
<dhbiker> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> dhbiker, ne bit smotan ;)
<dhbiker> sej nisem
<dhbiker> :P
<christooss_> jo jo folk
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> Trenutno je na Trafficu 107 uporabnikov, 101 strani ter skupaj 3337 klikov.
<CrazyLemon> Zraven dodamo tudi FB stran, ki ima 56 uporabnikov. Na Trafficu imamo tudi postavljene reklame Adpartnerja, ki nam mesečno prinašajo 26€.
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon slaps the shit out of sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> oh no, no shit!
<CrazyLemon> grem jest
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<sasa84> uuu, jst bi tud jedla :(
<Sky[x]> +1
 * dhbiker gre rezat pršuta   mmmmmm <3
<sasa84> dhbiker, packo...
 * sasa84 pa lačna :(
<dhbiker> jaz pacek ja:P
<sasa84> dhbiker, zdj bom itak pico dobila ;)
<dhbiker> jaz mam rajši pršut... kot pa pico
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> drugače pa dober tek ko jo dobiš
<sasa84> hvala dhbiker :)
<sasa84> *zEh*
<s56zxl> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<s56zxl> jo - wazzup?
<Sky[x]> sasa84: bos kak pokazala tvoje umetnine z nogo graficno tablco ? :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], pa jst bi po teb risala, če bi se kej poznal ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> debugging
<sasa84> mmm, dhbiker ...pico papaaaam
<lynxlynxlynx> neko čudo od skriptnega jezika na osnovi lue
<sasa84> pa pivo
<lynxlynxlynx> z nogo :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> citiram Sky[x]
<sasa84> looooool
<sasa84> zdej Å¡ele prebrala
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> z nogo Å¡e nism risala...
<lynxlynxlynx> zajebano
<Sky[x]> sej nv kva govorite sploh :)
<s56zxl> ouch...
<sasa84> Sky[x], ah...nč nč
<s56zxl> lynxlynxlynx: pa so vsaj pismenke taprave?
<Sky[x]> sasa84: tale pica slabo nate vpliva :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], čudne gobe so gor
<lynxlynxlynx> lepa latinica
<Sky[x]> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> lih prov za risat
<sasa84> zdj vas že jst ne kapiram več
<sasa84> lol
<s56zxl> lynxlynxlynx: pol pa ne bos meu problemou...chi'in
<lynxlynxlynx> optimist; sem kar delegiral naprej punci ki to obvlada
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj raztura od večine hekerjev, ki jih poznam :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> a pol je tko k jst....
<s56zxl> lynxlynxlynx: pametna poteza :)
<s56zxl> a gdo ve kaj je to xmpp?
<nafisa> !g xmpp
<Pepelka> The XMPP Standards Foundation http://xmpp.org/
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni osnova za jabber?
<sasa84> s56zxl, to s jst naštimala
<s56zxl> sasa84: a res?
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> pač...fora je bla v tem, da ga inštaliram... mal sm probala
<s56zxl> lynxlynxlynx: ja je osnova...baje da je to cela zverina za IM
<s56zxl> sasa84: uf, jst bi to rabu tko...skoraj zares :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUg5rMs-mnw
<Pepelka> Namestimo XAMPP na Ubuntu      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> a za kej v ham smislu?
<s56zxl> ne...bolj Emergency
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej je vseeno - nimam nobenih izkušenj ;)
<s56zxl> haha slovenscina
<sasa84> s56zxl, ne se delat norca iz maternega jezika
<sasa84> :P
<s56zxl> sasa84: zadnje kar sem pricakoval, je pa slovenscina :D
<sasa84> no no
<s56zxl> cool stvar...
<s56zxl> tnx
<sasa84> ni blema ;)
<sasa84> a dobim lupčka s56zxl ? :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84: a bos ti kej v latinscini povedala ? :D
<s56zxl> sasa84: ne kusujem neznank ;) dobis pa >handshake< :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> Sky[x], quis tu audis?
<Sky[x]> ne jst uporablam adium
<CrazyLemon> xampp != xmpp... ta sasa ne va kaj govori :D
<CrazyLemon> ve*
<dhbiker> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-18
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/xMFlDOsY1MY
<Pepelka> Hari Mata Hari - Javi se      - YouTube
<zdobersek> Cthulhu sleeps!
<CrazyLemon> uh..cel teden bo lepo vreme
<CrazyLemon> torej je čas da polepšam avto!
<CrazyLemon> ti zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> pa ne govor neumnost :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/search?q=let+it+snow
<Pepelka> let it snow - Google Search
<Sky[x]> se v operi dela :D
<Grega> nice
<Sky[x]> se morm na chromep rkelopt 4ever :_
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> preklopt sam neki mi sem anjka pa nv kaj :d
<Grega> mgoce kaksnat ipka?
<Sky[x]> ne ne to ne :D
<CrazyLemon> dodaten prst!
<Sky[x]> dodaten ram pa res :D
<Sky[x]> k vids da mas od 4gb sam se 20mb free je kr kriza :D
<nafisa> to je pa mac
<Sky[x]> problem je v mn k sem ves povozen don k sem su pozn spat
<Sky[x]> ne v kompu :)
<nafisa> kdaj si pa Å¡el spat?
<Sky[x]> 4?
<nafisa> jst sem Å¡la ob devetih
<nafisa> tak da ne jokcat
<Sky[x]> pa ti ne hodis ze 4 dni zapored med 4-6h zutrej spat :)
<nafisa> ob 6ih zjutr, ja
<Sky[x]> + alkohol :)
<nafisa> tega pa tako al tako ne uživam
<nafisa> evo ...
<nafisa> majmun
<nafisa> nimaš kaj za javkat
<Sky[x]> ne bom se klele kregov pametni odneha :P
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> dej vzem se v roke, pijanc
<nafisa> če misliš, da si đek, ker nonstop piješ ... se krepko motiš
<Sky[x]> kdo je reku da non stop pijem :D
<Sky[x]> oh oh nafisa sej si pametna :)
<nafisa> 4 dni zapored?
<nafisa> v roke se vzem
<Sky[x]> nism pil 4 dni zapored
<Sky[x]> 1 dan samo :D
 * CrazyLemon sets mode on #ubuntu-si: -childishArguing
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> v glavnem ... noben te ni na silo nalival s tem ... sam si si kriv ... fukni si v kozarec stisnjeno neprecejano grenivko pa noter zraven vrži zdrobljeno suho jušno zelenjavo ,,,
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> nafisa: kako kaj MB ?
<nafisa> oj, dhbiker
<nafisa> iščem službo
<nafisa> ko jo dobim ,se preselim
<dhbiker> aha
<dhbiker> :P
<Sky[x]> jao jao nafisa sej prov razmislas sam nisem vceraj nic pil ves :D
<Sky[x]> niti nisem bil uzunej sam nenaspan sem to je to :D
<nafisa> ja, kaj pa pol jamraš, jebote?
<nafisa> mislem ...
<Sky[x]> pa jebemti nafisa kdo kej jamra, sam povedov sem zakaj mi manjka en prst na tipkovnc :D
<Sky[x]> sami ste me vprasal :D
<Sky[x]> nafisa: sej si pametna zdj mi dej pa mir res :D
<nafisa> ass
<Grumpek> lp
<nafisa> oj, Grumpek
<Grumpek> kaj dogaja :)
<nafisa> eni neki jamrajo v 3 PM
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> jebat ga ane... pride kako leto tak :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Cthulhu sleeps!
<zdobersek> Snores as well!
<nafisa> namesto, da bi bili veseli, ker zivijo
<Grumpek> jaz sem vesel da je konc sihta za dans :D
<zdobersek> ... nedelja? :)
<Grumpek> tut kdaj pa kdaj :)
<nafisa> nedelja, prokleta nedelja ... ja ja ja
<nafisa> la la la
<Grumpek> sploh ce ti ob 2h zjutrej odleti server
<Grumpek> :D
<nafisa> !g youtube prokleta nedelja
<Pepelka> Besedilo z akordi :: Parni Valjak - Prokleta nedelja http://www.akordi.eu/2459/Parni-Valjak/Prokleta-nedelja/
<nafisa> jao ... keri nicki ... stusiran_dihurcek :D rofl
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD6XnfrKz6s
<Pepelka> Parni valjak, Prokleta nedelja      - YouTube
<Grumpek> ma nedela je ze ql :)
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<Bilko> ma kdo kakšen link kako se da na usb kluček dat ubuntu na način, da se tut pol zapisujejo podatki? Mislim, da sem to že enkrat bral pa nevem kje. Mam 8gb kluček pa bi probal.
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent     tole?
<Pepelka> LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - Ubuntu Wiki
<Bilko> tnx CrazyLemon , bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> Bilko čist možno  pa je da se to da zdej naredit z disk creatorjem
<CrazyLemon> ali pa celo unetbootin
<CrazyLemon> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/diskimg/readme.txt
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Bilko> tnx, bom tole poskusu v kratkem
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z instalacijo ubuntu na SD kartico?
<nafisa> nope
<CrazyLemon> kako pametno je pa to? :)
<nafisa> ammm ... nimam niti tok velke SD, da bi lahko :d
<CrazyLemon> ajde za igračkat vse kul in prav....ajde za bootat občasno
<CrazyLemon> ampak za uporabo..se mi ne zdi ravno pametno
<igcek> mislim da je to dost zahebana zadeva
<napsy> delam si en server
<napsy> pa bi mel sistem na SD :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ehm..lol :D
<nafisa> huh
<nafisa> vso srečo ti želim
<CrazyLemon> napsy a boš dal 5 SD kartic v raid? :D
<igcek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-linux-ram-disk-filesystem/
<Pepelka> Linux RAM Disk: Creating A Filesystem In RAM
<CrazyLemon> ker to bi rad vidu kako se obnese...vsaj benchmark :D
<igcek> brez tega ti nebo slo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: no sj alternativno tut prek usb kljucka
<napsy> sam bi raje ml sd
<CrazyLemon> napsy zakaj sd? :)
<napsy> ker hocem met solid-state server :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne swapa gor
<napsy> swapa ne bo
<CrazyLemon> napsy nabav si pol ssd..da boš mel še solid state drive :P
<napsy> ne rabim takih hitrosti :-)
<napsy> ker tut linij do neta nimam tolk hitre :)
<napsy> tam ene 3 mb/s j se lih kul glede na povezavo na net
<CrazyLemon> good luck :D
<napsy> I don't need luck, just linux on sd :)
<CrazyLemon> and max. SD card lifetime :)
<Grumpek> napsy: jaz sem to ze delal
<napsy> Grumpek: ti je uspelo?
<Grumpek> je ja
<napsy> si me kake tezave?
<Grumpek> sem :D
<napsy> ka pa, ce se spomnes?
<Grumpek> kot prvo zadeva se pri bootu obnasa kot usb kljuc
<Grumpek> zato moras nardit bootloader, da ti bo to omogocu
<Grumpek> druga stvar pa je obvezna uporaba JFFS2 fs-a
<napsy> aha
<Grumpek> drugace pa ni nic takega
<Grumpek> swapa ne smes nardit
<Grumpek> pa loge izklop
<napsy> aha ok
<Grumpek> oz nared ram disk in si jih na nek time interval zapisuj nazaj na SD
<Grumpek> kar pa se tice same SD kartice pa mislim, da ni primerna za kaj takega
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> ob vsakem zahtevnejšem urejanju videov, se mi pregreje (grafična)
<CrazyLemon> definiraj zahtevnejše urejanje videov :)
<lynxlynxlynx> intenzivno
<lynxlynxlynx> tale prejšnji je bil melt med procesiranjem
<lynxlynxlynx> že transcoding iz kakih čudnih formatov je lahko dovolj
<lynxlynxlynx> ha ha ha -.-
<lynxlynxlynx> tokrat še vroč ni bil
<lynxlynxlynx> prov za kak vic
<lynxlynxlynx> help me, i'm melt-ing
<Sky[x]> em ce menjas napajalnik v kisti in se ti pol zgodi da ko komp prizges sam posveti lucka na plati in se ugasnejo, ter ponovno ponovi ? :D
<jinzo> če predvidevam da si vse kable uspešno priklopo na matično
<jinzo> mogoče fuč, al pa preslab?
<Sky[x]> tud ce das tastar napajalc notr je isto, ta star napajalc je menjal zaradi hrupa :D
<bilko> CrazyLemon, probu sem v UNetbootin narest USB klucek in zadeva laufa
<CrazyLemon> bilko no kul :)
<bilko> seveda, da si zapomni karkol nardis
<CrazyLemon> sam naredi fajl na namizju
<CrazyLemon> in bootaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bilko> jp...tnx
<CrazyLemon> da vidiš če res dela
<bilko> sem probu in dela
<bilko> sam sm dal 11.04 gor...
<bilko> nevem al ni 11.10 gor na unetbootin al sem spregledu
<CrazyLemon> bilko sej lahko sam določiš .ISO
<CrazyLemon> ni treba izbirat tam iz seznama
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bilko> sej bi loh dal iso tut...sm kr mal ygublen v gnome lol
<bilko> pa mam kaksen mesec unity sam
<bilko> kok se hitr navadis na neki
<bilko> ja, bom se enkrat naredu pa dal svoj iso  ja
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js počasi spat
<bilko> sam je funny k se kr mal iscem v gnome
<bilko> mej se CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> najt
<Sky[x]> Oracle, in retiring the ‘Operating System Distributor License for Java’, means Canonical no longer have permission to distribute the package.
<Sky[x]> The change will affect Ubuntu 10.04 LTs, Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 users only.
<Sky[x]> wtf ?
<dhbiker> lol
<Sky[x]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<Pepelka> Java To Be Removed from Ubuntu, Uninstalled from User Machines
<lynxlynxlynx> no coffee for you
<lynxlynxlynx> grr
<lynxlynxlynx> sneg čist zmede te algoritme
<lynxlynxlynx> v edinem primeru, ko dobim kaj ven, je to čisto enobarvno zelena slika kot flood fill :s
<Sky[x]> http://pokukaj.si/show/2469/Smehjenalezljiv-napadismehanavlaku?fb_ref=.Tu5UDl128S0.like&fb_source=home_oneline
<Pepelka> Smeh je nalezljiv - napadi smeha na vlaku - Pokukaj.si
<lynxlynxlynx> joga smeha
<lynxlynxlynx> mamo tudi v sloveniji
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-10
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> vas je pa nekej mal gor...
<sterna> hehe
<sasa84> sterna Å¡e vztraja :))
<sterna> ker je zabit
<sasa84> sterna to je blo čudn slišat :P
<sterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=%C5%A1terna&hs=1
<sasa84> sterna, haha :)
<sterna> to pa je
<sterna> dedication to great deals
<sterna> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/26/us/california-pepper-spray-suspect/index.html
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<sasa84> jutro!
<zdobersek> sasa84, hola!
<sasa84> ;)
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<anny> jutro!
<zdobersek> hola a todos!
<sterna> zdravo
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> !g test
<miha> hm
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Policija-Applovi-zemljevidi-so-smrtno-nevarni.html
<Seniorita> Policija: Applovi zemljevidi so smrtno nevarni | E-družba  | E-svet
<sterna> so yellow it hurts the eyes
<sasa84> miha, LOL...sem brala ja :D
<sasa84> sam... sej morš mal pamet vklopt pa vedt,d ti zemljevidi niso vsemogočni :))
<miha> sasa84: ni res, vsi drugi zemljevidi v glavnem delajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<miha> melon
<CrazyLemon> peterlinov paviljon..parking space: yes/no? [y]
<sterna> miha: sej tut apple zemljevidi v glavnem delajo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, no
<zdobersek> ?
<sterna> evo
<sterna> instaliru sm tf2
<sterna> vi ste krivi.
<sterna> dz0ny: kaj je server?
<sterna> a je default port?
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro!
<anny> je komu uspelo naložiti Telefonski imenik ?
<sterna> a to se vedno obstaja tak da ni na webu?
<anny> ne, če iščeš številko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek k...tnx
<sterna> anny: afaik ce si kupla "cd verzijo" bi morala zraven dobit tut user/password za unga na webu
<sterna> da ti omogoca iskat po cifri
<sterna> vsaj ksn let nazaj je blo tko no
<anny> nisem Å¡e
<anny> ta ki sem ga imela je bil res star
<sterna> hm
<sterna> zihr bi moral delat pod wine no
<sterna> ampak 100% pa nism
<sterna> k ga nimam
<CrazyLemon> anny https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/36927/#p36927
<Seniorita> Telefonski imenik TIS (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<anny> o, hvala!
<anny> se bom kar lepo na netu registrirala!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> a si sploh probala z wine naložit?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa sedaj dela :)
<anny> klinc pa dela
<sasa84> anny, mislm d je men delal prek wine-a
<anny> ok, bom probala...virtualbox je verjetno boljša rešitev
<dz0ny> a ma installshield za namestitev? potem rabis celo morje dodatkov za wine xml, gdi in fonti.
<dz0ny> z glave to
<anny> mislim da ja
<sterna> en nej nardi tarball imenika pa ga skopira nekam
<sterna> en k mu dela u wine
<lynxlynxlynx> unshield
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a igraš tf2?? :))))
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, pol pa sem se zmotila zarad "unshield" :D
<lynxlynxlynx> to je program za razpakiravat tele install shield namestilnike
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu so samo arhivi, tako da komot na roke potem dejansko namestiš
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj če je podprt format, ker je več različic
<sasa84> dz0ny, si tuki?
<dz0ny> Ask and lurk, don't ask if I'am here!
<sasa84> dz0ny, LOL :)
<sasa84> sem te hotela vprašat, če je siol najbl zanesljiv za net/tv/fon v naših koncih
<dz0ny> čist odvisno od kraja
<dz0ny> drgač pa ja
<dz0ny> je pa t2 tud kul
<dz0ny> sam na kak kabel ne it
<sasa84> Å¡e dobrih 20min pa bo tf2 dol
<sasa84> pol pa po vsej verjetnosti ne bo nč delal...in bomo zbrisal :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji Å¡e vedno raste  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39374/#p39374
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji Å¡e vedno raste  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39375/#p39375
<sasa84_> tf2 je prenešen
<sterna> mhm, pr men tut
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji Å¡e vedno raste  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39376/#p39376
<sasa84> kul...grafika ni kul :P
<sasa84> summa summarum...če bom kej brklala, bom mogla še 1x namestit ubuntu :P
<miha> :)
<sasa84> no game for me today :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se ne zalaufa?
<sasa84> error pop-up se pokaže... openGL itd... :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a maš atijevo grafično?
<CrazyLemon> potrebuješ beta11 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, itak...ati :)
<sasa84> mislm, grafična je moja(!), ni od atija :P
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 zdownloadaj amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta11-x86.x86_64.run
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti veš, da pridem u šmarje in te nalomim, če bo treba ubuntu še 1x nameščat? :P
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a uporabljaš sploh atijev lastniski driver?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ce uporabljas ze atijev driver ne bo potrebno se enkrat namescat
<sasa84> tam k so dodatni gonilniki pr sist. nastavitvah...mamž
<CrazyLemon> fglrxinfo
<dz0ny> rabiš beta...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1659-1: GIMP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1659-1/
<sasa84> sasa@laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<sasa84> display: :0  screen: 0
<sasa84> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<sasa84> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series
<sasa84> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 zdownloadaj tist driver kerga sm ti ime zgoraj napisal
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<CrazyLemon> tle ga dobiš
<sasa84> latest beta? 12.11?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423309/    če imaš 64bitni ubuntu
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> in 12.04
<sasa84> mam kr 32
<CrazyLemon> potem druge vrstice apt-get install-a ne rabiš
<dz0ny> čemu le 32bit, to se vedno sprašujem...
<sasa84> 12.04 86x mam
<sasa84> dz0ny, zadeve bl laufajo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nismo v letu 2008 :D
<sasa84> se pa spomnm, d nism mogla live bootat 64x...pa mam win7 64
<dz0ny> sasa84: yea right, je čisto vseeno. 32b greš samo če ti proc ne podpira kaj več
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a imas 12.04 gor?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> no potem samo slediš korakom
<CrazyLemon> po aticonfig --initial
<CrazyLemon> sledi reboot
<dz0ny> potem pa nič ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> če te bo vrglo v tty1
<CrazyLemon> potem preprosto odstraniš fglrx*
<CrazyLemon> in ga znova namestiš
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa saj atijev driver v ubuntu mora delat?
<miha> jst lepo ut2004 igram :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ut2004
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> miha jah..za časom si :D
<sasa84> bom to prot večeru rihtala...me čaka en seminar :)
<CrazyLemon> tf2 is the present and the future! :))
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem kake coprnije mate vi, da normaln atijev driver v ubuntu ne bi delu
<CrazyLemon> miha dela že
<miha> sj samo zapakirajo installer v .deb
<miha> a so spet 1 let za časom? :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak tf2 potrebuje malo bl sodobno različico opengl-ja :)
<miha> ne vem, sm mislu, da so pr ubuntu bolj resni zdj
<dz0ny> miha: navadni gonilniki nimajo vseh fjučerov(kera beseda) od opengl impl.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny -j :D fičuri so :D
<miha> dz0ny: saj so vse navadni gonilniki
<miha> dz0ny: tako tist v ubuntu kot tist kr iz amd.com potegneš
<miha> saj ubuntu ne dela *svojih* ?!
<dz0ny> miha: ne, beta so posebni po taneovem
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> fjučerov :D
<miha> dz0ny: beta kaj?
<sasa84> fjučeroF! :)
<miha> dz0ny: beta steam? :)
<sasa84> miha, kaj ti ne bodo atijevi gonilniki delal, če špilaš 10 let staro igrco :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: pa dobra znaš sam na međuganičnim območjam
<miha> sasa84: šele po 4 letih sm jo prvič igral na polni resoluciji :)
<dz0ny> miha: valve neki z ati paca skupaj gonilnike za linux, to so kao beta z amd strani
<miha> dz0ny: krneki.
<sasa84> dz0ny, res je... ti lovi hr vip? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: mhm
<miha> dz0ny: v glavnem, lepo testirajte beto. morda bo kdaj stabilno :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je stabilna! samo ker je beta :D
 * miha *beta* gonilnikov ne bo nikol dal gor
<miha> nism tolk mlad in nor več :)
<dz0ny> miha: sej je stabilna :) ene 3k komot igra :)
<miha> dz0ny: lej, tm nekje 2008 sm na roke inštaliral atijeve gonilnike, vsakič ko se je jedro posodoblo
<miha> tega ne bi delu več :)
<miha> vi pa kr
<miha> ko ste mladi :)
<dz0ny> miha: zato pa pametni naredimo pakete :) no more shit
<dz0ny> sem tud prej to delal ja :)
<dz0ny> sem se pa zato nauču konzole do obisti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> distro fail
<dz0ny> prej ati fail, če ročno nameščaš potem ati zmeri kaj zjebe, nazadnje je pobrisalo komplet gl alternative
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/v-zivo-protest-v-ljubljani/297740
<Seniorita> V Živo: Protest v Ljubljani :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> dz0ny: in je kdo celo naredu PPA? al mora vsak za sebe to delat? :)
<miha> recimo.. valve PPA? :)
<miha> al se pač vi beta  norci igrate? :D
<dz0ny> ne vem
<miha> http://www.octoshape.com/support/infinite-hd-octoshape-app/ a tole kdo uporablja? neki rtvslo sirje da to rabim?
<Seniorita> Infinite HD Octoshape app | Octoshape
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji Å¡e vedno raste  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39377/#p39377
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/12/10/doctors-eradicate-girls-cancer-by-reprogramming-hiv/ hm
<Seniorita> Doctors eradicate girl&#8217;s cancer by reprogramming HIV | The Raw Story
<zdobersek> boga punca, rak + HIV?
<zdobersek> al HIV v zameno za raka?
<miha> drugo
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/serbia/9735045/Mayan-apocalypse-Serbias-mystic-mountain-targeted-by-believers.html
<Seniorita> Mayan apocalypse: Serbia's mystic mountain targeted by believers  - Telegraph
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/458259_549431915086587_1361314958_o.jpg
<kubanc> folk, a se komu ne dela mail?
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da he samo en ponudnik
<frojnd> ce misls gmail pol ne :)
<frojnd> ne v sloveniji, hrvaški določen del v USA
<kubanc> pardon gmail
<frojnd> that I'm awere off..
<kubanc> www.gmail.com ne dela
<kubanc> frojnd, od kje ti ta info?
<frojnd> dela..
<frojnd> kubanc: zvim na hrvaskem, ti si v sloveniji, pa prej sm se z enim pogovarjal ki je v SUA
<frojnd> USA
<kubanc> ahm ok
<kubanc> strange...
<frojnd> ni ne prvic ne zadnic
<kubanc> frojnd, it's back online
<kubanc> :D
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2012/12/mars-one-project-has-more-than-1000-volunteers-for-a-one-way-trip-to-mars/
<Seniorita> Mars One Project Has More Than 1,000 Volunteers For A One-Way Trip To Mars | Disinformation
<miha> http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/highest-suspension-bridge-in-europe-opens-on-swiss-mount-titlis-a-872071.html
<Seniorita> Highest Suspension Bridge in Europe Opens on Swiss Mount Titlis  - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<miha> sasa84:  http://www.voanews.com/content/liberal-catholic-dorothy-day-considered-for-statehood/1562055.html
<Seniorita> Liberal Catholic Dorothy Day Considered for Sainthood
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9735562/Gmail-suffers-international-failure.html
<Seniorita> Gmail suffers international failure - Telegraph
<dz0ny> Miha, se je nekaterim zgodilo tudi z koledarjem
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57558223-83/expert-shows-off-25-gpu-cluster-that-cracks-every-password/
<Seniorita> Expert shows off 25-GPU cluster that cracks every password | Security & Privacy - CNET News
<dz0ny> tf2 anyone?
<dz0ny> potem ob 9...
<sterna> ne vem ce ze ob 9h
<dz0ny> 9+
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne ob 9h... CrazyLemon more gledat gostilno
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> kaj je pa gostilna?
<sterna> sej to ni ksn evfemizem?
<dz0ny> gostilno gostilno :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: a tebi je uspelo?
<sterna> omg reality show?
<dz0ny> mislim namestit pa pognat
<sterna> to mora gledat?
<sterna> srsly?
<dz0ny> sasa84 in CrazyLemon se skoz Å¡pikata, taka dolga uvertura v neki,neki je vse skupaj
<sterna> aha ja po pa velik srece
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> dz0ny, in zvečer še sajbrava!
<sasa84> *blush*
<dz0ny> sasa84: dejta hitr opravit :)
<dz0ny> njega je tako na izi premagat, ostali so prehudi :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, nism še nč probala
<sasa84> grafično
<sasa84> glede crazya ti drugič povem :P
 * dz0ny išče razlago viewholder patterna pa naleti na nudegirlsrandomfacts
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> Pajki imajo modri kri + nsfw http://www.nudegirlsrandomfacts.com/images/aQ2af.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja titi gugl
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny, to lohk vprašaš lynxlynxlynx, ne pa gugla :P
<dz0ny> ha, sam slikovne podlage pa ne bom dobil :)
<dz0ny> lol, Charlie Chaplin once lost a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.
<sterna> js morm pa s psom
<sterna> dz0ny: jsm tut do ke prekliku
<sterna> zdej pa ne morm vec :)
<sterna> ajde
<dz0ny> haha :)
<dz0ny> later
<miha> http://www.nudegirlsrandomfacts.com/images/KvbXh.jpg
<miha> kul
<miha> http://www.slovenija-danes.slovenci.si/bi-bila-vertikalna-tribarvnica-primernejsa
<Seniorita> Bi bila vertikalna tribarvnica primernejša?
<miha> http://rt.com/usa/news/brown-stratfor-credit-barrett-751/ irc is a serious business
<Seniorita> Anonymous-tied hacktivist faces prison for sharing link  &mdash; RT
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je tist avstrijc?
<miha> ne vem?
<dz0ny> ne, un je bil zaradi tor
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> al pa kdo drug, ki se spozna na remmino?
<lynxlynxlynx> prvič slišim
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj te muči
<dz0ny> vnc ali rdp
<dz0ny> za rd moraš met en xtra program nameščen
<zdobersek> dz0ny, rdp
<zdobersek> kaj moram na masini, katero bi rad cekiral, narest?
<zdobersek> ker trenutno nimam dostopa, mam pa pr njen brata nepoznavalca
<dz0ny> uf pod moja računal oddaljen dostop moraš omogočit oddaaljen nadzor
<dz0ny> pa račun mora bit zaščiten z geslom
<dz0ny> če se hočeš prijavit
<dz0ny> obstaja nek net /omogoci prijavo brez gesla
<dz0ny> samo se ne spomnim več
<dz0ny> teamviver naj namesti
<dz0ny> teamviewer pa bo stvar rešena
<dz0ny> al maš specifično željo po rdp?
<zdobersek> hm, recimo ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny, kje omogocis oddaljen nadzor?
<dz0ny> cak virtualbox pgeldam
<zdobersek> kje v nastavitvah al v remmini ... ?
<dz0ny> na win moraš
<dz0ny> v remini pa samo zbereš rdp
<zdobersek> kak win? windows?
<zdobersek> brat stoji zraven ubuntu kiste
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> v $m win > Moj Računalnik -> (desni klik) Lastnosti
<dz0ny> Nastavitve za oddaljeni nadzor
<dz0ny> potem pa tako daš http://screencloud.net/v/lZdt
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 21:05:59
<zdobersek> dz0ny, ni win sistema spljoh
<dz0ny> kaj potem delaš ti z rdp?
<zdobersek> jst vozim Ubuntu, brat pa mi doma operira isto z ubuntujem
<dz0ny> jao
<zdobersek> kaj nej potem?
<zdobersek> ssh server bi si rad urihtu na tisti masini, ampak nocem brata vlec cez konzolo ker bo popizdu ...
<dz0ny> souporaba namizja
<dz0ny> v pripomočki, po defaultu nameščeno
<dz0ny> omogoči naj upnp, pove njegov ip naslov
<dz0ny> ti vpišeš ip v remina in se povežeš
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/1xXB
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 21:09:45
<zdobersek> dz0ny, to je vse?
<zdobersek> hvala!
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> dz0ny, to potem uporablja RDP?
<zdobersek> kak poseben port?
<zdobersek> reboot potreben?
<sterna> a to grete tf2?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne vnc
<dz0ny> 5800-5900 amak bi ga moral upnp ruterju odpret
<dz0ny> ampak*
<dz0ny> reboot ni potreben
<dz0ny> zdobersek, CrazyLemon tf2?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čez 10min ?
<CrazyLemon> lih sm domov pršu
<dz0ny> rečmo ob 10 potem /cc sterna
<CrazyLemon> a sasa gre tudi
<CrazyLemon> vidim da neki bluzi
<CrazyLemon> kje je lord??
<dz0ny> sterna: a outb52, pa carkota boš povabu ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lord je zadnjič popizdil in kar dol šel
<dz0ny> preveč štekalo ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako preveč štekalo..prej mu pa normalno delalo
<sterna> dz0ny: ja kr povab jih
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne vem rekel je da mu v mvm Å¡teka obupno
<dz0ny> če smo šli dm je bilo pa ok
<dz0ny> who knows...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to se je on samo izgovarjal da lahko sniper ima :>
<dz0ny> haha :) sej če nas bo 5-6 potem gremo dejankso lahko dm
<dz0ny> aja včeri smo prišli do 6 wava
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<dz0ny> napredek :) > decoy
<CrazyLemon> pol gremo mvm
<CrazyLemon> da pridemo do konca
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nič... brb
<dz0ny> http://www.dazeinfo.com/2012/12/02/whats-cooking-inside-nokia-an-android-phone/  fact or need for traffic spike
<Seniorita> Nokia Android Phone: Nokia's Latest Job Opening Supports Speculations
<zdobersek> dz0ny, itak, sam v masino pridem ... :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes sem parkiral pri faksu! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, cestitke!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tist tip pa "ne to ne bo Å¡lo"
<CrazyLemon> "kako ne"
<CrazyLemon> "jah ne..no ok danes naj bo"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> zgleda si mu bil vsec ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..lih dva avta sta Å¡la vn
<CrazyLemon> pa sta čakala mene :P
<zdobersek> pol si mu bil pa v napoto :>
<CrazyLemon> sam res komplicirajo
<CrazyLemon> tam je bil cel park plac skoraj prazn
<CrazyLemon> on pa neki teži
<zdobersek> zdej se to konekta, ampak stvar ne pove, ce caka potrditev uporabnika na tisti masini, al pac ne najde serverja ...
<sterna> da vidmo ce men to dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se nisi zrihtal al kaj?
<dz0ny> zdobersek vu3.hehe.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny on rihta ssh :D
<dz0ny> tocno :)
<sterna> kaj je v gejmu chat key?
<CrazyLemon> sterna 'z'
<dz0ny> z ali y ali pa u
<sterna> ok
<dz0ny> u je team chat
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja on mora potrdit vsako pvoezavo
<CrazyLemon> fcking cpu mi spet nabija
<CrazyLemon> why ..whyyyyyyyyy
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon
<UbuntuSiWarrior> crazylemon, kaj se dogaja?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a spilate?
<sterna> sasa84_: ja
<sterna> sasa84_: a uletis
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ uleti!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_  pusti ta preklet android
<CrazyLemon> pa pridi igrat
<sasa84_> Sterna, morm se grafo zrihtat:-S
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon zihr ti je bed k si najslabsi!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ grafične ni potrebno zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> raje dej gor tapravi gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> bah
<UbuntuSiWarrior> crazylemon kaj ma ti ene probleme spet
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne ves kaj zamujas!!
<sasa84_> Sajbranje:-S
<UbuntuSiWarrior> sasa84 prides, al si obupala?
<sasa84_> Jst bom sla zsdej spat:-)
<sasa84_> Morm se un driver itak zrihtat
<sasa84> lepo pančkejte & špilejte :)
<sasa84> nočka :)
<sterna> joj kok je ze ura
<sterna> mi pa kr nazigamo :|
<CrazyLemon> ampak nazigamo tko kot moramo!
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-11
<dz0ny>  Kako bi prevedel Radio/music scrobbling v slovenščino?
<dz0ny> q: fora all
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1660-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1660-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1661-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1661-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji Å¡e vedno raste  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39378/#p39378
<dz0ny> !en scrobbling
<dz0ny> kako bi prevedl scrobbling? se komu sanja?
<sterna> js sploh ne vem kaj to je
<sterna> ze vceri nism vedu ko si sprasvou
<dz0ny> pošiljanje pesmi na lastfm recimo, rhythmbox to prevaja kot pošiljanje slušljivosti pesmi o.O
<dz0ny> aka da si jo predvajal
<sterna> nism vedu da se to tko imenuje
<sterna> hm
<sterna> pomoje ne mors prevest
<sterna> mislm ni besede v slovenscini
<sterna> zmislt se jo mors
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: a to si ti prevajala? :)
<sasa84> joj dz0ny, ne :)
<dz0ny> se bom kar diplomatsko obregnu pa napisal last.fm ali libre.fm. Večina up bo že vedela kaj mislim
<sterna> pametno
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl scrobbling
<Seniorita> scrobbling
<sasa84> http://lojze68.blogspot.com/2010/10/potopis-bolezni-in-zdravljenje-na.html
<Seniorita> Lojzetov blog: Potopis - Bolezni in zdravljenje na Loškem
<sasa84> swašta :)
<sasa84> Skrumbe. Vneti koži med prsti na rokah, so rekli skrumbe. Najpogosteje so izpuščaji nastali, ko so ženske plele; govorili pa so »da se je žaba uscala«, pa je prišlo do skrumb. Srbeče izpuščaje so izpirali v slani vodi. Mazali pa so jih tudi s »šnopsom«.
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, a ti si po cele dneve u Å¡ihtu?
<sterna> vsi smo.
<dz0ny> sasa84: haha :), ob 2 zjutraj ko smo imeli insomnio smo prek fb brainstormali. > scrobbling dilema
<sasa84> haha, ne, ni to :)
<sterna> curse sodobnega racunalnistva je to da je isto k elektro pa vo-ka
<sterna> tko da mormo bit skos pokonc.
<sasa84> sam sprašujem, če zdej decembra, če bom kej skočila do "sibirije"...da te povabm na kofe če boš doma
<sasa84> dz0ny, a jst te mam sploh na fbju?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/unity-stacks-application-drawers-gets.html      nice
<Seniorita> Unity Stacks Application `Drawers` Gets New Features ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/07/on-richard-stallman-and-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> On Richard Stallman and Ubuntu  |  jonobacon@home
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡voh odgovor
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je cela Å¡tala glede tega zdej? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<CrazyLemon> za ene je pač rms almighty :)
<CrazyLemon> jutri je 12.12.12 !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, đizs, šele čez 100 let se bo to ponovil al kako :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti čez 100 let :D
<CrazyLemon> takrat bo 112 :D
<sasa84> pa Å¡e zmer 12 :p
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/CTtf5s2HFkA
<Seniorita> Gold Bullion Vault - Periodic Table of Videos - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se vid temu tipu, d je znanstvenik a :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej kako se bogi trese kot da je -30 :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, letnik 47 je
 * sasa84 slapne CrazyLemon po ritki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehaj slapat in raje dej gor 12.11 beta 11 gonilnik
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: Namestitev/vzpostavitev file serverja s Sambo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39379/#p39379
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/14n8gl/how_would_you_describe_your_job_to_someone_who_is/c7eocog?context=1
<Seniorita> barfobulator comments on How would you describe your job to someone who is born 1000 years ago?
<sasa84> ej lynxlynxlynx, jst bi mela t mau problem :D
<sasa84> mislm... moj poklic bi mogla bl razlagat 2012 kt 1012 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš? pomoje te dans lažje razumejo
<lynxlynxlynx> 1012 so bli najbrž vsi duhovniki al pa nune, ne pa teoretiki
<lynxlynxlynx> dans je normalno, da ne delaš produktivnih/koristnih stvari :P
<dz0ny> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/12/swiss-city-mandates-use-of-open-source-banishes-microsoft-officially/
<Seniorita> Swiss City Mandates Use Of Open Source, Banishes Microsoft Officially
<lynxlynxlynx> v italiji so poleti sprejeli neki tazga na ravni države
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ma itak bi bla nuna pol :)) sam se bojim, da bi me redovni predstojniki imel na kratko, ker bi mela preveč napredne misli za 1012 :))
<lynxlynxlynx> če te ne bi že prej zakuril
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, takrat Å¡e ni blo svete inkvizicije :)
<sasa84> največ ljudi je skuru novi vek :)
<lynxlynxlynx> maš prav, takrat so delal še z bridkim jeklom
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, filozofa petra abelarda so npr. kastriral :)
<sterna> vsaj z napalmom ga niso.
<sasa84> ne toliko zarad nauka... ampak neki je blo z eno bejbo, k je bla slučajno nečakinja od škofa al od koga...že mal pozabla štorijo :=)
<LorD_DDooM> Prej verjetno z navadnim železom, jeklo je bolj hight tech za tiste čase...razen če si mormon, oni so ga kao poznali že 600 BC :)
<sterna> al pa japonc.
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, buahahahaha :D
<sterna> http://vimeo.com/49819124
<Seniorita> The Rapha Continental: Tohoku on Vimeo
<sasa84> aaa, haha, vidva pa mata :)))
<sterna> rajs poslusite to awesome muziko
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf_vjCUQmfo
<Seniorita> lada - YouTube
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a ni eifflov stolp tko bl med prvimi, k je sestavljen tud z jekla?
<sterna> pr unem tohoku videu mi je ful dobr k stari rece 'swords are not made to be drawn'
<sasa84> sterna, a je skoz sam to klepanje al je dejansko kej muzike? ;:)
<sterna> sasa84: ne muzika je v drugem videu
<sterna> un youtube
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: AFAIK je vglavnem iz jekla pa največja jeklena konstrukcija
<LorD_DDooM> To ej b il tuid čas ko se je standarniziral Bessmerjev postopek in se je lahko začelo jeklo pridelovati masovno
<sasa84> mislm da sem 1x gledala, da je "spodi" iz enga železa, naprej pa iz druzga "železa" :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a pol so mormoni... :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ja mormoni so master race očitno
<LorD_DDooM> making steel before it was cool
<sasa84> kaj pa uni, k verujejo, da smo nastal iz vesoljcev, k so mel že prej hi-tech zadeve...?
<sasa84> :)
 * dz0ny 100 medvedov ta novi youtube mi je pobrisal "Všeč mi je" playlisto, za googlove kable ga bom
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny ...sožalje :\
<sasa84> mislm...jst si tko zaznamujem komade, k so mi všeč...d mam nekje zacahnane
<sasa84> đizs...kok je pa pr men...šibam pogledat
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXICH0Uy4HUqSMyLFkQ1aLg
<dz0ny> nada
<Seniorita> Ojoj, nekaj je narobe. - YouTube
<dz0ny> lahko pa vidim slikce,
<sterna> js pa nikamor ne zapisem komadov k so mi vsec
<sterna> there are way too many
<sasa84> sterna, jaz si jih pol sposodm :D
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTFi1_580iU#t=1m55
<Seniorita> Cortney Tidwell - Eyes are at the Billions - YouTube
<sterna> movie material.
<CrazyLemon> moji všečki so še vedno prisotni!
<lynxlynxlynx> LorD_DDooM: ogromno ljudstev je poznalo jeklo že BC
<sterna> misls vedl so da zelez bl drzi pa ne zarjavi tok hitr ce gor streses zmlete nohte
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtZ1TK1Sfpg
<Seniorita> Eddie Vedder - Guaranteed - YouTube
<sasa84> pr men je vse kul!
<sterna> mmm, vedder
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj so dodajal, ampak pomoje niso mel potrpljenja nohtov zbirat
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ja ogljik rabs
<sterna> organic matter je pa res najbl pr roki
<sasa84> LOL
<LorD_DDooM> ja, samo so ga znali delati iz točno določene surovine, ki je recimo imela že ogromno ogljika, ki so ga nato izločevali...ali pa so že samo najdeno jeklo preoblikovali. Medtem ko iz navadnega železa niso znali narediti jekla do nekje 1300
<sterna> no to ne vem
<CrazyLemon> LorD_SteelMaster_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> jsm gledu en kr kul finsko-kitajski film
<sterna> kjer to vse razlozijo
<sterna> spotoma
<sterna> jadesoturi
<lynxlynxlynx> na wikipedii je kar dolg članek
<dz0ny> ko se ravno pogovarjamo o mečih http://screencloud.net/img/screenshots/6900a0c0ec7f577e61beb37606d14583.png
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpUWKIoZaJE
<dz0ny> :)
<Seniorita> Jade Warrior Trailer Cine-East.com (Eng-Sub) - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> za damaskovsko se očitno sploh ne ve, kako so go delal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<sterna> js bom dons verjetn chickenou out
<dz0ny> sasa84: sem tudi jaz našel, potem. Samo link ne dela na prvi strani
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM je expert za "metaliko" :D
<sasa84> težko se bomo kej z njim pogajal :))
<sasa84> dz0ny, a maš katano? :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq8B6EGDTfA
<Seniorita> Sugarboy - Chip Lockder: Crime Doctor - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/zivine-bojne-rane.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kung fu mum bo tud zanimiv :D
<sasa84> sterna, a so se otroc kej praskal? :)
<sterna> ne, s faco je probala zabremzat sanke
<sterna> pa je ze mal zmrznen
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNHb3lZobt0
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita> GHOST TITS (feat. Olivia Munn) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> epic
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpgglyO-OQ
<Seniorita> Watching 500 Miles 10 Hours Version HIMYM 10h Reaction Video - YouTube
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo kaj
<sterna> tak dedication prcakuje od partnerja.
<sasa84> sterna, haha LOL
<sasa84> oooo R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> ooo sasa84 :)
<dz0ny> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.7
<Seniorita> Linux 3.7 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<R33D3M33R> zdaj visim na ircu, ker sem končno ta konversation namestil
<R33D3M33R> pa je tak kul preveden, da ga z veseljem uporabljam :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> u tf2 server je že poln
<R33D3M33R_> uh
<sterna> dz0ny: ja pasuljarji so sli gor, sam
<sterna> js morm jit suni crklat dons
<sterna> bbl
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19244247/DSC_0006.jpg
<sasa84> tok mi je všeč ta zadeva!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 osebno sem pričakoval drugo igračo
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ko si napisala "<sasa84> tok mi je všeč ta zadeva!"
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma ti si moja najljubša igračka :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 BS!
<CrazyLemon> vidim kok pozornosti posvečaš šilčku
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> morm priznat d zdej dost več pišem z navadnim svinčnikom :P
<sasa84> sam zto d ga lohk ošilm :D
 * sasa84 poukne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> a greva sajbrat "david"?
<sasa84> ah...odkar ste začel tale tf2 igrat je en sam dougcajt :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tf2 igram cca 2x na teden
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bi večkrat, pa ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx :))9
<sasa84> haha, lynxlynxlynx +1
<sasa84> lordy is back
<LorD_DDooM> Lordie :)
<LorD_DDooM> A si videla ko imajo zdaj pred pravno fakulteto kuhančka? :?
<dz0ny> Truga && outB52 v klepet(v igri) napišeš volimapo #imena_map primer: volimapo cp_badlands dm_volverine_v1 koth_campground_v2 etc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wrong window
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sm videl k auto .. stuff ni delal :), sam je blo prepozno
<dz0ny> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2019712/coming-in-ubuntu-linux-13-04-instant-purchases-direct-from-the-desktop.html
<Seniorita> Coming in Ubuntu Linux 13.04: instant purchases from the desktop | PCWorld
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/g6oLUmc2iOQ
<Seniorita> Introducing the Firefox OS Simulator - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://img.sceper.eu/images/SAMXs.png
<dz0ny> me zanima kako bo to delovalo na mobilcu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ??
<dz0ny> do takrat tud namescam ne
<dz0ny> firefox os
<dz0ny> aja emma se vedno zgleda otrocja
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siEHekc-1oE
<Seniorita> Pitch Perfect Trailer (2012) Musical Comedy Movie - YouTube
<dz0ny> vedno sem se spraševal če v filmu tud pojejo na playback :)
<CrazyLemon> musical -  i'll pass :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam je še kar ok (glede na to kar sem pričakoval)
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7820/image4nqio8.jpg
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/http://i.imgur.com/EVdah.jpg
<dz0ny> mar bi men dal pasto
<dz0ny> hm zdeg gledam, kaj pa če ni pasta o.O
<CrazyLemon> majoneza? :D
<dz0ny> biološki jogur
<dz0ny> t
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<dz0ny> je kolegica zadnjič prinesla prenosik, ki ji ga je hčerka polila z čokolešnikom
<dz0ny> Å¡e od baterije je teklo mleko
<dz0ny> #facepalm
<CrazyLemon> koliko čokolešnika pa je polila???
<CrazyLemon> celo skledo?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa nič povedala :)
<dz0ny> pa 3 mesece je bil star
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat :)
<sasa84> nočka
<dz0ny> http://fsfe.org/news/2012/news-20121211-01.en.html
<Seniorita> European Parliament adopts deeply flawed unitary patent, gives up	power over innovation policy
<CrazyLemon> bah..dexterja bodo prijeli :(
<dz0ny> dexterja gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal..pravkar končal :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> clear; while :; do echo $LINES $COLUMNS $(($RANDOM%$COLUMNS)); sleep 0.1; done | awk '{a[$3]=0; for(x in a) {o=a[x]; a[x]=a[x]+1; printf "\033[%s;%sH ",o,x; printf "\033[%s;%sH*\033[0;0H",a[x],x;}}'
<dejko72> openshot mi ne dela, čeprav je requirement dost nižji od tega kar mam jest
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-12
<sterna> evo, done
<sterna> dejko72: a loh bota vprasam kdo je v gejmu?
<sterna> er
<sterna> dz0ny: .
<dz0ny> jp status
<dz0ny> ukaz pomoc pove vec
<dz0ny> aja ravnokar posodablja mstrežnik
<dz0ny> zato ga ni :)
<dz0ny> bota...
<sterna> ja sej kul
<dz0ny> evo
<dz0ny> sterna: si na bitbucket
<dz0ny> dejko72: kaj se zgodi?
<dejko72> evo me :)
<dejko72> The program 'openshot' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.   (Details: serial 28 error_code 11 request_code 149 minor_code 19)   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command li
<dejko72> če ga zaženem iz terminala
<lynxlynxlynx> težka bo
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče premal pomnilnika
<dejko72> piše 256 da je dost
<dejko72> jest mam pa giga pa pol
<lynxlynxlynx> probu je rezervirat, pa ni uspel
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš res dovolj prostega, raje teži razvijalcem
<dejko72> ajd verjamem
<dejko72> sam a lohk jest kake procese ugasnem?
<dejko72> ki jemljejo ram?
<dz0ny> preveri koliko imaš prostega rama brez da je program užgan z free -h meni recimo piše
<dz0ny>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dz0ny> Mem:           11G        10G       1,5G         0B       633M       6,6G
<dejko72>        total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          1,5G       1,2G       281M         0B        42M       382M -/+ buffers/cache:       801M       707M Swap:         1,4G        13M       1,4G
<dz0ny> 281M maš prosto :)
<dz0ny> premalo za moje pojme, tudi če tam piše 256
<dz0ny> open shot praviš?
<dz0ny> da vidim koliko meni požre
<dejko72> mhm
<dz0ny> openshot mi žre http://screencloud.net/v/FJLi 133M
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 02:33:35
<dz0ny> si poizkusil z najnovejšo verzijo?
<dejko72> 2gB
<dejko72> ja tisto ki je na središču
<dz0ny> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonoomph/openshot-edge -y
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get update
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dz0ny> to ti bo zadnjo verzijo namestilo
<dz0ny> glej http://www.openshot.org/ppa/
<Seniorita> OpenShot Video Editor | PPA Instructions
<dejko72> sm namestil zdej to
<dejko72> jest mam dol še en računalnik ki sem ga kupil malemu
<dejko72> ma pa 8gb rama
<dejko72> sam on winse gor
<dejko72> pa se bojim dat ubuntuje gor da mu ne bom kaj zjebal
<dz0ny> brez namestiteve lahko namestiš open shot
<dz0ny> v live načinu, če želiš kaj na hitro uredit
<dz0ny> torej za prvo silo  samo v centru namestiš openshot
<dz0ny> in bo tudi delalo
<dejko72> a iz usb-ja?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vse se namreč namesti v ram
<dz0ny> če v live načinu počneš
<dz0ny> ko ugasneš računalink gre papa :)
<dz0ny> ln :)
<dejko72> aha sejvat pa ne morm pol?
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> na disk kjre so windowsi
<dejko72> eno vprašanje
<dejko72> če dam jest u računalnik kjer so winsi gor, še en disk. a je lahko ta disk rezerviran recimo samo za linuxe
<dejko72> da ne brkla nič po onem disku z winsi?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> pri zagonu otem izbereš
<dz0ny> kateri diski
<dz0ny> hočeš
<dz0ny> grem spat sedaj
<dz0ny> noč
<dejko72> ajd hvala za vse
<dejko72> lahko noč
<sasa84> krejzula :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Ubuntu 12.10 install, unallocated space na HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39380/#p39380
<dejko72> namestil bi rad ubuntu še na en drug računalnik, ki ima ssd. ali je kak poseben postopek zato, ali samo namestim normalno pa zdravo?
<dejko72> so pa winsi 7 že gor in nej bi ostali
<LorD_DDooM> SSD se obnaša identično kot HDD in ni nobene razlike pri nalaganju sistema
<LorD_DDooM> Za naložitev ubuntu poleg oken, zna biti najlažja uporaba programčka Wubi, ki ti naloži ubuntu kar v oknih
<dejko72> hala lord
<dejko72> hvala
<sasa84> uni4dfx, elooow ;)
<uni4dfx> hello!
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/pontifex/status/278808536404852736
<Seniorita> Twitter / Pontifex: Dear friends, I am pleased ...
<CrazyMelon> jao jao
<CrazyMelon> kr noce se mi prek xchata povezat na irc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 install, unallocated space na HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39381/#p39381
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lih zdele mam isti problem z enim drugim serverjem
<dhbiker> ssl ?
<uni4dfx> Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (You are not authorised to use this server)
<uni4dfx> kva to pomen
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ssl ja
<dz0ny> spoofas al so pa spet neki zjebal v freenode
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> pr men je biu tud SSL
<uni4dfx> oziroma ni delal brez :D
<dz0ny> http://www.theonion.com/articles/slovenian-8thgraders-surprised-even-they-outperfor,30692/ :)
<Seniorita> Slovenian 8th-Graders Surprised Even They Outperformed U.S. Students In Science | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<dz0ny> kdo bo prvi povzel 24ur ali kakšna druga stran ki ne preverja virov
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/thesoundfull/low-pissing
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<lynxlynxlynx> ej
<lynxlynxlynx> a komu rata v libreoffice naredit okvir z besedilom, ki ima prosojno ozadje?
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> no, nej poskusm
<lynxlynxlynx> men že privzeto tazga nardi, samo je efekt, da je belo
<lynxlynxlynx> fill je na "no fill"
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: hm?
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: pr men tko zgleda samo dokler tipkam not
<lynxlynxlynx> če izberem dejanske barve za polnilo dela
<sterna> pol pa rata tkole:
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/worksforme.png
<lynxlynxlynx> tko bi mogl bit ja
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo sem mislil, da je pri pretvorbi iz docx ostal kak artefakt, ampak mi tud za nove ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> 3.6.4
<lynxlynxlynx> sem našel en glup workaround; sliko kot ozadje; tam pa lahko naštimaš še 100% prosojnost
<sterna> js mam 3.5.4
<dz0ny> beseda dneva  > omoijevci
<sasa84> dz0ny, who are they?
<dz0ny> sasa84: deep thinkers, alslo fans of anime http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Omoi
<Seniorita> Omoi - Narutopedia, the Naruto Encyclopedia Wiki
<sterna> see: otaku
<sasa84> huh dz0ny
<sasa84> kaj je bil problem pr LO? prozorn okvir?
 * dz0ny lost in translation < .\\./.
<dejko72> ma kdo pojma o transmisionu bit torrent odjemalcu.  downloada mi uploada pa ne.  odjemalcev je dost, omejitve pa vse na neomejeno
<dejko72> obtičal pravi
<dz0ny> dejko72: pri možnostih klikni na http://screencloud.net/v/2aZz preizkus vrat
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 16:25:22
<dz0ny> drugače obkljukaj takole
<dejko72> probavam
<dejko72> aha vrata so zaprta
<dejko72> kako pa odprem to?
<dz0ny> označiš uporabi posredovanje vrat upnp...
<dz0ny> ali pa naruterju ročno določiš prehod
<dejko72> uff na ruterju   ? mam vajerles
<dz0ny> isto je :)
<dejko72> kako ga pa Å¡telat pa nimam pojma
<dz0ny> linksys al kaj drugega
<dejko72> netgear
<dz0ny> uff to pa še jaz nebi vedel kaj več
<dejko72> sam un program ko sem postavljal ruter je ostal na unmu računalniku
<dz0ny> v osnovi greš na http://192.168.1.1
<dejko72> ki je fuč
<dz0ny> dejko72: ni veze ne rabiš nobenega programa
<dz0ny> samo brskalnik
<dz0ny> potem najdeš nekje v meniju port forwarding ali firewall
<dz0ny> in jadeš možnost enable upnp service al pa kaj podobnega
<dz0ny> ali pa ročno add port forwarding
<dejko72> na unmu linku mi zahteva en uporabniški ime pa geslo
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> nekaj med user in admin
<dz0ny> recimo up: admin
<dejko72> a to od mojga ruterja ??? al
<dz0ny> geslo root
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> privzeto je tako
<dz0ny> če ruter obrneš tam kjer je serijska piše priveto geslo
<dz0ny> privzeto
<dz0ny> recimo admin admin
<dz0ny> uporabniško admin
<dz0ny> geslo admin
<dz0ny> privzeto je to nekaj kombinacijaa med besedami admin root
<dejko72> ohhh Å¡it ne pridem not
<dz0ny> http://www.universe-people.com/english/images/pozadi_19_en.jpg < - bad photoshop
<dejko72> dzony  a če ga resetiram lahko dam vse na novo??
<dz0ny> sasa84: obravnavate kaj "internetz" religije pa verovanja
<dz0ny> dejko72: joj ne, nebi predlagal
<dejko72> ok
<dz0ny> mogoče si pa sam določil kakšno geslo ko si nastavljal
<dejko72> verjeten ja
<dz0ny> dejko72: dej mi model povej
<dejko72> sam je tega 2let
<dz0ny> :)
<dejko72> umes sm mal prenavljal....
<sasa84> dz0ny, ko smo imeli soc. religije nismo nič pretirano o tem govorili...takrat še ni bil tak boom glede vsega (leto 2006)
<sasa84> ker se tiče pa verstev, smo imeli islam, judovstvo, hinduizem, budizem pa nekaj afriških... že prej pa pri fil. indijske in kitajske... do kakšnih druih nismo prišli :)
<dejko72> čak pol morm na podstrešja
<dejko72> -e
<lynxlynxlynx> random trivia, linux ni versko nevtralen
<sterna> valda da ne
<sterna> sej tut GPL ni
<lynxlynxlynx> privzeto je del util-linux paketa tudi ddate - koledar diskordiancev :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa spadajo bolj med te internetne fenomene
<lynxlynxlynx> holy chao :)
<dz0ny> men sam bend stric gugle najde :)
<dejko72> dzony  netgear 54mb/s     WGR614 v7
<dz0ny> dejko72: up: je admin geslo je password
<dejko72> admin  "up"  password:  password ,   NI
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: a ti kaj testiraš :) uni4dfx left the chat room. (Quit: 안녕히 가세요)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ZNC Å¡telam
<dz0ny> dejko samo preverjam uporabniško si dal admin?
<uni4dfx> kako vem a se mi je bnc povezu na freenode prek ssl? :D
<dz0ny> ma ssl drug port?
<dz0ny> netstat ...
<CrazyLemon> * [uni4dfx] is using a secure connection
<CrazyLemon> preprost whois je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> ni treba komplicirat s porti etc
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to sam teb kaže
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako samo meni ka
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> kaj sem pa js da samo meni kaže? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaže vsem ki uporabijo whois
<dz0ny> not me
<dz0ny> nick: uni4dfx user: ~uni4dfx real: uni4dfx IP: 89-212-177-172.dynamic.t-2.net channels: #ubuntu-si server: niven.freenode.net
<dz0ny> to je vse :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..če pa uporabljaš alice :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dejko72> dzony nič od tega ni
<dejko72> dej bova drugič to k morm jit zdej
<dejko72> hvala vseen
<dz0ny> potem si svoje gesl odal res
<dejko72> ja sej sm gruntal zdej kaj bi blo lahk
<dejko72> in probal vse mogoče
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon aha sej se vid tud k maš +Z flag
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny
<dz0ny> z igranjemtf2 sedaj lahkokupiš igre, aka dobiš real money o.O
<dz0ny> damm ipad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ??
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo tukaj uporablja Arch Linux? :)
<R33D3M33R> ali pa katerikoli drugi rolling release
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.steamcommunity.com/market/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam Community Market
<R33D3M33R> tisti, ki ključe za tf2 preko tega kupuje je pa bumbar :)
<R33D3M33R> a ni cena $1 za ključ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R lynxlynxlynx je arch uporabnik...oziroma je bil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se vedno ne razumem kako dobiš real money z igranjem tf2
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> če dobiš random drope med igranjem
<CrazyLemon> random drope dobijo vsi..zato pa je 4711 crateaov
<CrazyLemon> in cele 3 cente dobiš za crate :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak lahko dobiš unique item
<lynxlynxlynx> sup
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tebe caka unique wordpress upgrade :)
<R33D3M33R> posodobi preko cpanela
<R33D3M33R> vedno to naredim
<lynxlynxlynx> break all the hacks!
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kakega cpanela?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj te je zanimalo glede kotalečih distribucij?
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ja vgrajenega v wp, update managerja
<CrazyLemon> !g cpanel
<Seniorita> cPanel Inc | Point.Click.Host. http://cpanel.net/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: razmišljam, da bi začel kaki Arch ali podobno uporabljati
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj si dozdaj?
<R33D3M33R> trenutno sem na debian wheezyu
<R33D3M33R> prej sem imel debian squeeze
<R33D3M33R> pred tem Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> a to so unstable obični?
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e pred tem pa Fedoro :D
<R33D3M33R> wheezy ni unstable, ampak testing
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh ni važno kaj izbereš, povsod te bo kej j* v* g*ž
<R33D3M33R> torej ne vem če bi šel na unstable
<R33D3M33R> ker se mi zdi rolling release boljša možnost
<R33D3M33R> kaj ti meniš?
<R33D3M33R> sem pripravljen na muke
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<CrazyLemon> uuu..analytics mi nii prepisalo... najs
<lynxlynxlynx> potem je arch in derivati kar dobra izbira
<lynxlynxlynx> ma par invalidnih stvari, sicer pa ok dela
<R33D3M33R> ok, danes sem mislil tega probati, ampak install izgleda komplicirana reč
<lynxlynxlynx> kje pa
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer bi pa priporočil source-based stvari, če se ti da mal čakat
<R33D3M33R> eh, tak hardcore pa nisem
<lynxlynxlynx> to je sam urbani mit
<R33D3M33R> jah, ni mi da bi vse živo nastavljal
<R33D3M33R> bolj všeč so mi precompiled zadeve
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je arch boljša izbira za začetek
<lynxlynxlynx> g ma tud derivate, ampak ne vem če kakega s samimi predzgradjenimi paketi
<R33D3M33R> ok, no da povem zakaj mi Å¡e archa ni uspelo namestiti v VBox
<R33D3M33R> ker network ne dela :(
<R33D3M33R> DNS je resolvalo, to je pa bilo to
<R33D3M33R> ping ni delal
<lynxlynxlynx> namesti v chroot pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> vbox nimam pojma kako dela, itak je bolj ovira
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, chakra je en znan derivat, ma poudarek na kde
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kako se to sicer pozna
<R33D3M33R> ravno gledam
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/12/new-coronavirus-infectious/
<Seniorita> New SARS-Like Virus Infects Both Humans and Animals | Wired Science | Wired.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1662-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1662-1/
<R33D3M33R> no, kakorkoli že, definitivno moram najprej virtualbox namestitev usposobiti
<R33D3M33R> ker nedelujočega računalnika ne morem imeti
<R33D3M33R> a lej, zdaj pa dela network :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: tisto z network je pogosta zadeva, rešiš tako da rules.d/persistent-net.rules  pobrišeš
 * dz0ny vagrant user
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo
<R33D3M33R> no, temu sledim: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<R33D3M33R> :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<Seniorita> A list of base boxes for Vagrant - Vagrantbox.es
<dz0ny> :) vagrant je specila cli za virtualbox
<dz0ny> special*
<dz0ny> je tud arch linux med njimi
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to je že nameščena zadeva ane?
<dz0ny> mhm
<R33D3M33R> meni je bolj v interesu da se naučim namestiti
<dz0ny> minimalno, pa nastavljen ma chef verjetno
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: zakj to rabiš?
<dz0ny> zakaj*
<R33D3M33R> ker bom mogoče presedlal nanj :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: razumem, samo hitro rešitev sem dal.
<dz0ny> :)
 * dz0ny ehh vceraj nobenega crasha, danes prevec. kode se nism pipal zihr 12.12 kriv
<R33D3M33R> no evo, že nameščam base system :D
<R33D3M33R> ni mi pa jasno zakaj ne more enostavno najprej namestiti sistema iz imidža...
<R33D3M33R> ker to da vleče vse dol je precej dolgotrajno
<dz0ny> http://eugeny.github.com/foku/
<Seniorita> Foku
<dz0ny> tudi v ubuntu store
<dz0ny> sam je pa bedna tala ubuntu store, sploh ne moreš dobit linka
<dz0ny> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/foku ah lahko, sam fj skrito
<Seniorita> Package Install
<CrazyLemon> apt://foku
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ja samo še vedno ne dobiš nekega linka ki bi ga lahko sheral neubuntu folku
<dz0ny> z slikco pa opisom
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/0ad/
<CrazyLemon> neki takega?
<Seniorita> 0 A.D. &mdash; Ubuntu Apps Directory
<dz0ny> mhm, podobno kot ma apple al pa google
<dz0ny> gre kdo tf2
<CrazyLemon> sure
<dz0ny> se kdo
<CrazyLemon> a js nisem dovolj ? :(
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en nova gorica
<Seniorita> new york
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sterna> !t sl en To bo kazen, gospod.
<Seniorita> it will be fine , sir.
<dz0ny> !t sl en Sarkazma ne razumem, sploh
<Seniorita> I do not understand sarcasm at all
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> steam update
<R33D3M33R> samo je pa hecno, da ima arch Å¡ele KDE 4.9.4
<R33D3M33R> kubuntu pa 4.10 XD
<dhbiker> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> .10 še ni izšel?
<R33D3M33R> ne
<R33D3M33R> tam januarja nekje menda
<R33D3M33R> naj bi izšel
<R33D3M33R> če bodo pri Kubuntuju pripravili vse do aprila, bo to čudež
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa kar forsirajo beto na ljudi?
<R33D3M33R> jah, ne razumem čemu
<dhbiker> da bo boljši experience :D
<R33D3M33R> ker upstream je še vedno na 4.8.4, če se ne motim
<lynxlynxlynx> čist logično
<dhbiker> ko bodo na buge priletelo
<dhbiker> i*
<lynxlynxlynx> razumejo, da majo ljudi radi linux zarad trpljenja
<dhbiker> haha :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot Å¡port
<lynxlynxlynx> mazohizem tako ali drugače
<R33D3M33R> .
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi 4.9.4 dal
<R33D3M33R> i
<R33D3M33R> ali pa 4.9.5 ki pride
<R33D3M33R> ko vidim zdaj kako sprejemajo novosti, mi je jasno zakaj se mi je Kubuntu neprestano sesuval :)
<dhbiker> lahko se pohvalijo da imajo 4.10 med prvimi če ne prvi
<R33D3M33R> nekoč sem mislil, da samo kopirajo Debian Unstable
<R33D3M33R> ja, to pa res :)
<sasa84> http://vimeo.com/54526179
<Seniorita> Wham Vs PSY - Last Christmas, Gangnam style - Paolo Monti mashup 2012 on Vimeo
<sasa84> oooo đizs!!!!
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84
<R33D3M33R> a že treniraš za match v torek? :)
<sasa84> o R33D3M33R :)
<sasa84> torek match??
<sasa84> a tf2?
<R33D3M33R> ja ja, saj je objava v skupini
<dhbiker> dear god kaj se spravlja folk delat za mashupe
<R33D3M33R> no, seveda obstaja možnost, da bom tukaj obtičal še do petka, ampak upam da ne :D
<sasa84> fantje, a vi veste kaj je zvestoba? :)))
<sasa84> 3x poročen in 3x ločen, ljubica pa še vedno ista :)
<sasa84> dhbiker, poglej tole http://vimeo.com/31501234
<Seniorita> Jennifer Lopez VS The Police- Papi, every breath you take- DJ Paolo Monti mash up 2011 on Vimeo
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sasa84 je pussy... in nc ne bo od nje v torek
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, SillyLemon
<sasa84> sm ti rekla, d ne bom brklala po fglrx zadevah, k bom zihr kej za(*pisk*) in bom mogla 12.04 še 1x nameščat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 BS :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm 3 različna driverja dal gor
<CrazyLemon> pa vedno zbootal
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi karkol mogu fixat :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če se men pojav blackscreen...se tud men stemni pred očmi :P
<CrazyLemon> in vsi so bili beta driverji :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj le?
<CrazyLemon> greš v grub
<CrazyLemon> root with networking
<CrazyLemon> zbrišeš tastar driver
<CrazyLemon> *tanov
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraš tastar
<CrazyLemon> reboot
<CrazyLemon> done
<R33D3M33R> haha, you wish
<R33D3M33R> sem imel toliko problemov s fglrx-om zadnje čase, da res ne vem kaj delajo pri AMD-ju ...
<R33D3M33R> če imaš legacy kartico si v globokih težavah ...
<sasa84> <-- ati radeon :\
<R33D3M33R> če imaš poleg tega še 64-bit pa v še globljih
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: no, saj, jaz ga imam tudi
<R33D3M33R> ko enkrat namestiš in dela, se ne dotikati :
<R33D3M33R> )
<R33D3M33R> u saj res, rolling release + lastniški gonilnik ... ugh
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R imam 64bit :)
<R33D3M33R> ne vem če sem to dobro premislil ...
<R33D3M33R> no, saj jaz tudi
<CrazyLemon> pa nima težav :D
<R33D3M33R> pač pravim, da če dela, dela super
<R33D3M33R> če ne, moraš imeti pa dobre živce
<R33D3M33R> hehehe@arch wiki: Warning: The Legacy driver does not support Xorg 1.13 for now. Support should be added by AMD in a century or two, but this could be sooner. Should you want to use this driver, see #Xorg repositories for instructions on how to roll back to or hold back Xorg 1.12.
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, jst mislm d bom pustila stvari kt so...najbl zihr :P
<R33D3M33R> jah, samo a potem ne boš mogla igrati? :(
<sasa84> ne :(
<R33D3M33R> katero različico česa imaš nameščeno?
<R33D3M33R> in katero grafično točno imaš?
<sasa84> kakšn je že ukaz v terminalu?
<sasa84> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series
<sasa84> fglrxinfo :)
<R33D3M33R> auč
<R33D3M33R> Å¡koda, da ne bomo mogli igrati :(
<sasa84> laptop
<CrazyLemon> lol
<R33D3M33R> sem upal da imaš kaj več kot serijo HD4k ...
<CrazyLemon> dej gor beto
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny, dz0ny, CraziestLemon
<CrazyLemon> pa boš igrala
<R33D3M33R> kul, dz0ny igra za dva ali kaj? :D
<dz0ny> haha, its a bug
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ma je laptop star 3 leta že
<R33D3M33R> no, legacy gonilnik je loterija
<R33D3M33R> ampak ko dela dela
<R33D3M33R> samo nikakor ne jedra posodabljati :)
<R33D3M33R> lol: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libass
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libass
<R33D3M33R> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsexy
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libsexy
<CrazyLemon> jah..ko posodobis jedro reinstaliras se gonilnik :D
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz sem moral na debianu Å¡e nek arhivski Xorg uporabiti
<R33D3M33R> tako da ne priporočam namestitive
<lynxlynxlynx> z blobi je vedno tko
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ne tikajo abija, je neki časa vse v redu
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa samo čaaaaaakaš
<R33D3M33R> ja, pravzaprav me malo skrbi kako bo na archu glede tega ...
<lynxlynxlynx> so takoj na volj stari xorg repoti, ni panike
<lynxlynxlynx> za catalyst je tud več variant, tako da ni treba ročno spet nameščat po posodobitvi jedra
<R33D3M33R> na debianu in ubuntuju sem uporabljal dkms ... pa je super vse delalo
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pussy :/
<R33D3M33R> lol: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=PornView
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- PornView
<R33D3M33R> PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews. Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written using GTK+.
<CrazyLemon> hands free viewing :D
<R33D3M33R> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsoup
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libsoup
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Yes, I can confirm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny error pri koth
<R33D3M33R> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liboobs
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- liboobs
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pravi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny CRC smth about maps
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bom se enkrat probal se konektat
<uni4dfx> tale ZNC je pa kr zakon
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat :)
<sasa84> nočka
<R33D3M33R> ln
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM & CrazyLemon gg
<dz0ny> and g night
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gg? :)
<dz0ny> great game
<CrazyLemon> no ja :D
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/5968007/north-korea-satellite-out-of-control-why-this-is-very-bad-news
<Seniorita> North Korea's Satellite Is Out of Control: Why This Is Very Bad News
<dz0ny> kera animacija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1663-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1663-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1664-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1664-1/
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<sasa84> jutro LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hello and water is going on?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡e Li-mun ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a si še zmer ta zadn pr tf2?
 * dz0ny mraz
<sasa84> dz0ny, kok mate v sibiriji?
<sasa84> *zeh*
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj je sašika, kaj te matra
<njupalo> CrazyLemon: si kdaj instaliral ubuntu s pomočji mini.iso cd-ja?
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ne
<njupalo> hmm ne vem kaj me j*** zažene se instal in me vpraša po tipkovnici in mreži in potem samo stoji. Najde pa vse nastavitve pravilno!!!
<njupalo> CrazyLemon: ah saj gre naprej samo precej časa je treba čakati! :)
<CrazyLemon> njupalo seveda..ce pa downloadas vse pakete..ne vem cemu sploh uporabljas mini iso :)
<njupalo> ker nikakor ne morem instalirati lubuntu. Ne vem kaj mer jaha. trije cdji menda ja ne morejo biti napačno zapečeni. Imam občutek, da je nekaj narobe z iso paketom!
<CrazyLemon> njupalo to se zlahka preveri :)
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Seniorita> UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> spodaj poišči pravo različico lubuntuja
<njupalo> ja sem dal preveri disk pa mi je za dva javil napako za tretjega pa da je v redu pa instalacija kljub temu mrkne nekje na sredini kopiranja
<CrazyLemon> in primerjaj hash s svojim :)
<njupalo> bom pogledal
<njupalo> aha  zdaj pa kako pogledam hash iso datoteke ?
<CrazyLemon> md5sum lubuntu-razlicica.iso
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> ce se stevilke ujemajo pomeni da je iso tak kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<njupalo> hvala za napotek takoj preverim!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, nč, mal se mi je spal... sam morm it dons še na fax, tko d se mi ne sme :\
<sasa84> need coffee
<sasa84> zdobersek, i need zdobersek, my coffee buddy
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: zdaj imajo pred pravno štant s kuhančki :)
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega da je ta država v k... če so pravniki pod vplivom alkohola ko pišejo zakone :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a spet zbirajo prostovoljne?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem, sem samo mimo Å¡el
<LorD_DDooM> Boš šla danes mimo pa vprašaj :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, bo šla moja latinščina.. bom kr tam ostala :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lejtr aligejtr
<dz0ny> njupalo: star cd/dvd-rom pogon zna tud delat probleme
<sasa84> dz0ny, a dns ste mel -25? :)
<sasa84> na blokah -27 :\
<dz0ny> :) Mraz je mraz
<sasa84> :))
<dz0ny> So pa s Planet Tv pršli posnet, sam so kr hitro šli(pa je bilo samo -13)
<sasa84> dz0ny, jaz tud če grem polet k vam...za vsak slučaj vzamem softshell :P
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> kam pa ti hodiš poleti k nam?
<dz0ny> android q: Pozna kdo način kako bi določenim "testerjem" omogočil da namestijo aplikacijo(in da bi bile samodejne posodobitve )? #repost
<sasa84> dz0ny, jah šla sem na kakšen obisk v star trg :)
<dz0ny> čak stari trg ni bp je ene 200m razlike v nadmorski višini
<sasa84> ja no...pa je že mraz tam...kaj šele pr vas :)))
<sasa84> dz0ny, a nimaš tam možnosti, da obklukaš samodejne posodobitve pr ap..?
<sasa84> app... google play al kwa že
<dz0ny> ja to že samo ne bom dal testen verzije ven (tista bleeži malo več stvari), pri apple maš tako da določenim računom lahko dev verzijo pošiljaš
<dz0ny> ostalim pa navadno
<dz0ny> google zgelda nima tega
<dz0ny> moraš sam spacat
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/steam-linux-to-launch-open-beta-next-week
 * sasa84 posodablja, k dobi obvestilo, da so posodobitve :P
<uni4dfx> tale ZNC je pa zakon
<uni4dfx> to bi mogl vsi met
<sasa84> znc?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 IRC bouncer
<sterna> verjetn misl bouncer
<sterna> brezveze.
<sterna> irssi v screenu ftw
<uni4dfx> ne maram bit omejen na termina
<uni4dfx> l
<sterna> omejen.
<sterna> srsly
<uni4dfx> ja lej z ZNCjem sm lahk v terminalu al pa kje drugje, irssi + screen je pa samo terminal :)
<sterna> no, uresnici ni
<sterna> ampak i'll choose terminal over anything else any day
<sasa84> irc bouncer?
<sterna> ja, kokr proxy
<sasa84> xchat je za navadne smrtnike :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sj mam xchat
<sterna> poveze se na irc server, ti se pa pol na bouncer povezujes
<sterna> in on vzdrzuje povezavo, teb je pa ni treba
<uni4dfx> sasa84 lahk zaprem xchat ampak bom Å¡e zmer gor na kanalu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kdr ga zaprem, ga mam namen res zaprt :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja sej se zapre zares
<sterna> sasa84: toj zato da vids kva so te opravlal k te ni blo
<sasa84> sterna, sej so logi :P
<sterna> se prav ne rabs
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam v lj
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sterna> a sprobamo ce loge bere
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: a pozna znc že kakšne notification plugine?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny notification za?
<dz0ny> če te kdo omeni, da ti mobitel brenči :)
<sterna> hamax ma to za irssi
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ni official ampak sm najdu zdele ene dva 3rd party plugina k to omogočata
<dz0ny> sterna: najdu, mogoče se bom celo igral
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ma python api?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny yes
<dz0ny> potem ni problem napisat
<dz0ny> še en q: irrsi ali pa znc omogočate iskanje po zgodovini kanala?
<dz0ny> znc ma samo zgodovino...
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a da bi čist vse shranu
<dz0ny> mhm alice mi shranjuje
<dz0ny> je pa problem ker ne podpira sirc in Å¡e par zadev
<uni4dfx> dz0ny je modul "log" k piše vse v fajl, sam nevem če ma kako integrirano komando za search, sam predvidevam da v pythonu to napišeš 123
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mja search ni tako izi nardit
<dz0ny> nč bom pogledal tale znc
<uni4dfx> dz0ny pa dej si git verzijo k ma multi-network support
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: noted
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: še kaj android zadeve programiraš, al sam študij sedaj?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny zdej bol delam
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: kaj pa delaš?
<uni4dfx> en sajt delamo v yii
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: komercialno ali ljubiteljsko :)
<uni4dfx> komercialno
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: čak to je php 5.2 only fw ne
<dz0ny> malce stara zadeva
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: kul drugač :)
<uni4dfx> yii 2.0 je v izdelavi k ma 5.3+
<dz0ny> hm če ni podpore za composer se ne dotaknem, -> razvada
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<sasa84> Ej lordi sm se spomnla nate k sm sla mim :$
<LorD_DDooM> Nisi pozvonila...ne velja!
<sasa84> :|
<sasa84> Ozrla sem pa se...:$
<sasa84> Zdj pa morm pocas na fax :-)
<sasa84> Pridni bodte!  ;-)
<sterna> srecno
<sasa84> Ajm bek;-)
<dz0ny> teleport style
<sasa84> Eduroam;-)
<sasa84> Sj pocas vas bom spet zapustila, k je nas prof nezadovoln s tamagociji na predavanjih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1665-1: unity-firefox-extension vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1665-1/
<sterna> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t547384
<sasa84> Zadnc ke enmu na lijak pokazu pa reku d bodo sli plavat tamagociji:-D
<sasa84> Zdj pa sibam:-)
<dz0ny> sasa84: lolz
<sasa84> Dzony ja takle mamo:-)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny sej yii ma composer
<CrazyLemon> siol saks
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/aretirali-moska-ki-sta-nameravala-ubiti-in-kastrirati-justina-bieberja.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Aretirali moška, ki sta nameravala ubiti in kastrirati Justina Bieberja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> Mrazzz
<uni4dfx> <CrazyLemon> siol saks
<uni4dfx> agree
<sterna> sasa84: ou ca?
<sterna> kje je mraz?
<sasa84> Sterna, ma kle v lj za okol hodt:-)
<sterna> js morm froce pelat lucke gledat
<sterna> najbrz drug tedn
<sasa84> Sterna, pust otroke doma na toplem:-)
<sterna> sej gremo z mercedezom
<sasa84> Majke sterna, se vid kje je dnar;-)
<sterna> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/LPP_Mercedes-Benz_Citaro_II_%28O530%29.jpg
<sterna> s takim :)
<sterna> s soferjem pa klimo pa komfortnimi sedezi.
<sterna> hm ceprov
<sterna> ziva je zanc omenla da bi sla rajs s siemensom
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se bo ogrel tačas
<sterna> s takm
<sterna> http://www.johndarm.clara.net/Europhots/si-desiro.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> čez vikend je že za zjutri napoved čez 0
<sasa84> Siemens je zakon, sam zdj sm u kupejcu in pele do kp
<sasa84> Crazylemon? Bos kej reku?
 * CrazyLemon se je skril
<sterna> lepo na postajo z biciklom pa v enem sodu zazgat par pnevmatik, da bo topel sprejem.
<sasa84> Hm, pol pa ne grem do kp :-/
<sterna> a na vlaku je mraz?
<sasa84> Sterna, lej, Crazylemon ni tko romantis :-S
<sasa84> Ma jst sm kr u bundi:-) pa upam, d grem u pravo smer:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se prvic peljes z vlakom?? :D
<sterna> pomoje loh s pomocjo coriolisove sile ugotovis a se peljes prot vzhodu al prot zahodu
<CrazyLemon> al pa če preprosto spremljaš kaj izpiše bazna postaja na telefonu :)
<sterna> too simple.
<sasa84> Ma ne, sj vem d grem prot kp:-)
<sasa84> Crazylemon jst se na fax itak vozm z vlakom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js bi se tudi..samo bi mogu potem ostat v lj..ker tko pozno ne pelje v kp :)
<sasa84> Sterna, coriolisova sila?
<sasa84> Ta zdj pele
<sasa84> A je ta zadn?
<sterna> sasa84: ja, navidezna sila, k jo "dozivljas" ce si v pospesenem koordinatnem sistemu
<sterna> kar si, ker se zemlja vrti.
<sasa84> Spelal smo, grem u pravo smer;-)
<sasa84> Se tipkamo kasnej se:-)
<sasa84> Ajde;-)
<sterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/UBUNTU-Od-ljudi-za-ljudi/388342467920646
<Seniorita> UBUNTU - Od ljudi za ljudi | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<CrazyLemon> stranka :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: To je sedaj interno sporočilo da CrazyLemon svojo stranko ustanavlja.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny niti ne :D
<lynxlynxlynx> no vsaj našega imena niso zlorabli
<lynxlynxlynx> od novih strank brez zgodovine ima pri nas pomoje kakšno šanso samo piratska, pa še to bolj zaradi uspehov evropskih kolegov
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx je pa ta slogan na naši majici :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj logota ne morejo met istega
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: piratska lol
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> na švedskem so recimo prišli v parlament
<dz0ny> več šanse ima da se v parlament vrne kakšna ekstremistična
<dz0ny> kot pa piratska
<lynxlynxlynx> najmlajša poslanka v evropskem parlamentu je tud njihova
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sploh ni edina
<dz0ny> vem
<dz0ny> samo mi smo balkan ne evropa...
<dz0ny> v politične smislu gledano
<dz0ny> političnem*
<lynxlynxlynx> atmosfera zna bit dovolj kul, da ne bi ponavljal '30
<dz0ny> pustimo se presenetiti :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/kako-clintonova-ekipa-sklepa-dobickonosne-posle-na-kosovu/297994
<Seniorita> Kako Clintonova ekipa sklepa dobičkonosne posle na Kosovu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> american leeches
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unfx2qCj6Ao
<Seniorita> 2012: What a Year for Linux - YouTube
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/13/windows_market_share_just_20percent/
<Seniorita> Goldman Sachs: Windows' true market share is just 20% • The Register
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je blo omenjeno
<lynxlynxlynx> 	v8 = (object *)(*(int (**)(void))(pActor->scriptable.gameobj.vtab + 16))();
<lynxlynxlynx> just lovely
<sasa84> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425623_454015627986578_1537047381_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1537047381
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: sem namestil arch, grub in vse, ampak mi noče zbootat :(
<R33D3M33R> grub ne najde naprave - diska
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, a si prav nastavil?
<lynxlynxlynx> v tisti njegovi konzoli se lahko precej igraš
<lynxlynxlynx> ma autocompletion btw
<R33D3M33R> definitivno sem
<R33D3M33R> zagnal sem tisti ukaz ki fstab ustvari pa je vse izgledalo ok
<R33D3M33R> nato grub-install
<R33D3M33R> in zdaj kao ne najde uuidja
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, dej na roke to poprav, ne rabiš nobenih uuidov
<lynxlynxlynx> hd(0,3) recimo pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> * (hd0,3)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem če še majo lilo, zato se moraš pač s takimi stvarmi ukvarjat
<R33D3M33R> morda bi moral syslinux namestiti
<R33D3M33R> se bom chrootal pa bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i totally agree :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :)
<R33D3M33R> u lej, syslinux pa dela :D
<R33D3M33R> samo sem v konzoli, kdm-ja pa ni nikjer
<dz0ny> poglej v katerem init state si
<CrazyLemon> jebes arch! home alone je na popu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je problem v tem, da xorg ni dependency paketa kdebase
<R33D3M33R> tak da ga je treba ročno namestiti
<R33D3M33R> o super: http://picpaste.com/pics/arch-oIYhcaDm.1355427787.png
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> .Xinitrc
<R33D3M33R> no evo, mi je ratalo
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk daleč te init pelje je pa ponavadi v /etc/inittab
<R33D3M33R> imam gui :D
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<sterna> best page
<Seniorita> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> sterna: awsome
<dz0ny> a leap second will need to be added to the clock every da in 50k years, zanimivo
<sterna> pa daylight visible supernova in 1My
<sterna> 100My: Earth will have likely been impacted by a meteorite comparable in size to that which triggered the K–Pg extinction 65 million years ago.[22]
<sterna> 230My: Beyond this time, the orbits of the planets become impossible to predict.[23]
<sterna> same kul stvari
<sterna> 240My: From its present position, the Solar System will have completed one full orbit of the Galactic center.[24]
<sterna> kok hecn scale
<sterna> "one galactic year later."
<dz0ny> ha ena hecna danes na banki.
<dz0ny> Stojim za enim gospodom, starejših let ki pride denar dvignit.
<dz0ny> Reče da bo dvignil 200€ evrov, potem pa nekaj zamomlja.
<dz0ny> Uslužbenka za oknom ga postrani pogleda, pokliče sodelavko in ji nekaj napiše na listek.
<dz0ny> Pokliče mene da sem na vrsti
<dz0ny> Čez nekaj časa prinese gospodu vrečko in reče:
<dz0ny> Tukaj mate 200€ v kovancih po 1€
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> gre v night club!!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> nvm, mogoče verjame da bo konec sveta
<sterna> al pa bi sam rad posnel fotografijo
<sterna> recimo tako: http://bou.si/p/gnar/img_7399.jpg
<sasa84> enivej... tale wiki koledar o vesolju je zakon :(
<sasa84> :))
<sterna> trubar te gleda: http://bou.si/p/gnar/img_7395.jpg
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: a ti si uporabljal sistem v slovenščini?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> tipkovnico
<lynxlynxlynx> locale nastavi, potem pa najbrž rabiš ločen paket s prevodom za kde ipd
<R33D3M33R> vse imam narejeno
<R33D3M33R> ampak je preveden le meni, ostalo pa ne
<R33D3M33R> kot bi manjkali prevodi
<R33D3M33R> u, samo malo
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je ratalo
<R33D3M33R> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a sedaj že obstaj g+ ubunut.si skupnost al še ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<R33D3M33R> en znak se je vrinil v locale.conf
<dz0ny> kdo kakšen tf2 šel?
 * dz0ny tečen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pms? :(
<dz0ny> ne cel dan sem unit teste pisal
<R33D3M33R> folx, počakajte do torka no :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ugh
<CrazyLemon> php?
<R33D3M33R> takrat bo mesarsko klanje :D
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: CrazyLemon mora Å¡e malo potrenirat
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<R33D3M33R> hehe :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: java
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se pa sam igraj dz0ny
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a sem rekel kaj kar ni res?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahko bi me pohvalil..ne pa kritiziral
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> pfff
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj bi se lohk pr teb že grela, če bi šla v kp :|
<dz0ny> Moram pohvalit CrazyLemon-a, da odlično igra.
<dz0ny> happy now?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..je kr prijetno na naši železniški :>
<LorD_DDooM> ja, truplo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sarcasm doesnt suit you :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, LOOOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa vsi te neki hecajo... kaj si res tak Å¡alabajzek?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :/
<sasa84> ah ja...
<LorD_DDooM> Ej dz0ny a se da na serverju friendly fire izklopit...da te lastna raketa ne poškoduje?
<dz0ny> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Fajn je rocket jumpat, sam ko ti pol HPja odbije :S
<dz0ny> samo moram vključiti golufanje in potem ni nič statistike, bonusov napredovanje itd
<LorD_DDooM> :S
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: obstaj ena bazuka ki ti da to, rabiš?
<dz0ny> mislim da jo mam
<LorD_DDooM> Blage, nisem se nič s TF2 ukvarjal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont do it
<CrazyLemon> če se želi sam poškodovat je to resen alarm
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ...
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sam CrazyLemon ne zna rocket jumpat :(
<LorD_DDooM> Summerboys can't jump!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na tolažilna da ne boš užaljen http://acidcow.com/girls/40534-sexy-pov-32-pics.html
<Seniorita> Sexy POV (32 pics)
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> boobies !
<R33D3M33R> vsaj polovica je umetnih tak btw :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R seriously..you care??'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> jah, vsekakor me tiste z umetnimi na nek način odbijajo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej ti jst svoje pošilam... a z mojmi pa nis več zadovoln?!
<sasa84> nou bubis for ju enimor!
<sasa84> zdj bo dz0ny dobivu mejle :P
<sasa84> pa ubuntulog :P
<sterna> tega se valda ne posilja po mailu halo.
<sasa84> sterna, sej fotko obrežem tam kjer mam glavo :P
<sterna> aja, pornografsko fotko torej
<R33D3M33R> sterna: ti bi moral priti v Belgijo kolesariti ... tu bi šele užival :)
<sterna> tm ni nobenga resnga klanca
<sterna> sm ze bil.
<R33D3M33R> no, glede prometa mislim
<sterna> glede prometa je blo najbols na danskem
<sterna> no pa nizozemska je tut kr decent
<sterna> nemcija je pa fajn za kilometre stancat
<sterna> sva s suni nardila jurja v enem tednu
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo
<sterna> ja sla sva iz ljubljane v enschede
<sterna> cez strme dele avstrije sicer z vlakom, k nisva mogla dobit tok dopusta
<sterna> po tistih grickih cez vecino nemcije je slo pa kr smooth
<sterna> itak majo te kolesarske ceste take k se zagre
<sterna> 4m asfalt, cist locen od vsega ostalga prometa
<sterna> edin skoz mesta se je treba mal ustavlat pa gruntat da se ne zgubis
<R33D3M33R> sem mislil, da imajo dobro urejeno signalizacijo
<R33D3M33R> no, tukaj v Bruslju je vsekakor za pop*
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sm gledu en docu tut od enih bike messengerjev iz bruslja
<sterna> sasa84: ponavad ful bl palijo umetniske
<sterna> sasa84: fotke mislm.
<sasa84> sterna, lej... CrazyLemon ma rad sam porn, kje boš njemu govoru o neki art zadevi :S
<sterna> ma rajs ne bom nadaljeval, da nam pol tepen :)
<R33D3M33R> youtube mi predlaga golica tv ...
<R33D3M33R> lol :D
<sterna> golica tv?
<R33D3M33R> ja, kanal imajo
<sterna> sasa84: a on ti tut ksno slikco posle? :)
<sterna> R33D3M33R: pojma nimam kaj je golica tv really
<R33D3M33R> no, vrtijo narodozabavno glasbo
<R33D3M33R> pa NBA kanal
<sterna> a
<R33D3M33R> sploh nikoli ne gledam košarke, res nikoli
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, google knows it all!
<sasa84> to pomen, d jo boš pa vzljubil... google je 10 korakov pred tabo
<R33D3M33R> pa juventus kanal
<R33D3M33R> loool :D
<R33D3M33R> you wish
<sasa84> sterna, ja itak... CrazyLemon redno pošilja, k govori, d mu še zmer raste :\
<R33D3M33R> niti ene stvari mi ne predlaga ki bi me res zanimala ... kar pomeni, da mi očitno ne sledijo dobro :D
<R33D3M33R> haha
<sterna> sasa84: na to temo mam pa eno dobro fotko z enga slo-tech piknika.
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/4LlL3y1JxlTraCUB5mHIhnRrW9E.jpg
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, jst bi bl verjela guglu kt sama seb... morš
<sasa84> kr dej golica tv.. zihr boš vidu, d je goveja muska top šit
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<R33D3M33R> in kdo je oseba na sliki?
<sterna> let's not go into details
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko ga najdem sam :P
<sasa84> sterna, LOOOL :)))))
<sasa84> lies, all lies!!!
<R33D3M33R> naj bo challenge :)
<sasa84> ja...če boste tud vi tok pokazal na nasldnem pikniku :P
<sterna> to je itak tak kulturn bias
<sterna> je bil en thread na forumu tut o tem
<sterna> k je en cist jezn napisu kko so zenske grozne k pobegnejo za takimi k majo vecje
<sterna> to bi mogu itak nardit serious research
<sterna> ker v trenutnem okvirju morjo moski pretiravat zato da se sami seb zdijo konkurencni
<sterna> dekleta pa ponavad ne uporabljajo lih natancnih merilnih pripomockov in svoje izkusnje z velikostjo javljajo glede na to kar so jim moski natvezl
<sterna> in pol recejo da "ce ni vsaj dva metra dolg ga sploh ne cutm"
<sterna> v anketi za tabloid
<sterna> pol pa fantje to berejo in so cist zafrustrirani
<R33D3M33R> na sliki je ziher Thomas, on ima tako skrivno identiteto :)
<sterna> nah, Thomas je star like 50+
<R33D3M33R> hehe, saj vem :)
<sasa84> sterna, pa ni vse dolžina a ne :)
<sasa84> kwa nuca 2m, če te pol na konc ne zna pocrklat :))
<sterna> ma ta spolnost je tok kompleksna
<sasa84> ma ful
<sterna> sej ves
<sterna> http://xkcd.com/55/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Useless
<sterna> sej pocas bom su crklat
<sterna> pa psu morm se za jest nest
<sterna> se ena masina se mi ogreje
<sasa84> sterna, povn dela maš še :)
<sasa84> jst pa šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<CrazyLemon> ta sasa..sam ogovarja
<dz0ny> ti neti zadnje čase sam kašljajo
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> js imam malo morje errorjev
<CrazyLemon> dropov
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam prekinitev :)
<CrazyLemon> danes me tip iz telekoma kliče..in se zmeniva za soboto
<CrazyLemon> in potem ob 10ih zvečer dobim mail
<CrazyLemon> da je težava rešena
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-12-14%2000%3A18%3A24.png
<CrazyLemon> men se pa ne zdi kot da je :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-14
<stupidBYdefault> budni?
<sasa84> krejzica je došla :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ceste so fajn skidane...samo ko je vse skidano na kolesarske :S Pa tko fajn se je zdaj po mestu kotalit...
<LorD_DDooM> Tako nekako se počutim zdajle na BMXu: https://i.minus.com/ibxbQ4k4QYtHUY.gif
<zdobersek> says woot
 * dz0ny thinks this is crazy, gif isn't loading maybe?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, huda :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, drugače pa... iz pločnikov se skida na kolesarske... izi es det! :D
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek mladi fant!
 * sasa84 useka po riti zdobersek 
<zdobersek> ooh!
<zdobersek> pozdrav, sasa84
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek :)
<Jezk> hej, dela kdo s code blocks-i?
<Jezk> pravzaprav, naj razširim vprašanje
<Jezk> v določenih IDEji se mi je npr ob stvaritvi for zanke ta kar sama že napisala v nekem default modelu
<Jezk> sklepam, da se tem reče template in ne autocomplete
<Jezk> in me zanima če obstaja ta funkcionalnost tudi v omenjenem okolju
<dz0ny> mhm :) naj uganem ti bi rad spremnil to
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> uff
<dz0ny> poglej če obstaj možnost za snippets
<Jezk> nene, men je kul da mi nastavi nek osnovn model, ki ga potem samo mal popravim, namesto da je treba vse vedno na roko pisat
<dz0ny> obstaja*
<Jezk> snippets? a to je kako ime, al spet nek programerski izraz/pojem?
<dz0ny> snipet je delček kode, ki jo večkrat uproabiš
<dz0ny> plonk ceglc
<Jezk> aha
<Jezk> samo potem rabš copy pastat
<Jezk> sklepam
<dz0ny> odvisno od IDE
<dz0ny> v sublime text 2 pritisnem ctr+shift+p pa se mi jh prikaže celo morej
<dz0ny> jao* tipkovnica neki Å¡teka danes /typo monster mode
<dz0ny> v code blocks ne vem kako prideš do autocomplete
<dz0ny> v eclipse: tako da npišeš fun pritinseš tab pa dobiš primer funkcije
<dz0ny> v vs fun ctrl+space (spet primer funkcije)
<dz0ny> v sm2 space tako za besedo fun
<dz0ny> v textmate2 cmd+space /tab
<dz0ny> načeloma vsi podpirajo pisanje teh snippetov, je pa fora kam jih moraš dat da jih IDE prepozna
<Jezk> aha
<Jezk> se pravi to jih ustvariš sam
<dz0ny> mhm vem da imajo določeni IDE-ji to urejeno prek snippetov
<dz0ny> za kaj več g! code blocks snippets
<dz0ny> g! code blocks snippets
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> damm
<dz0ny> !g code blocks snippets
<Seniorita> Code Snippets plugin - CodeBlocks http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php%3Ftitle%3DCode_Snippets_plugin
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1R9-wAAmxWACBvrT2jpTOsGE7ce5PiWL0RKx2CHSGBkk/edit
<Seniorita> Program: UBUNTU - Od ljudi za ljudi - Google Drive
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vem da ustanavljaš stranko, ni treba zdej spammat :)
 * dz0ny hides from CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa ne?!? Vzemi si 5min pa preberi naš program!
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ti žal!
<Jezk> :D
<Jezk> free software for every citizen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Prednost mora imeti domača vojaška industrija. -> Let's make some drones
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny z RPi!
<CrazyLemon> cheap and efficient!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> mah to je predrago, kot prvo narediš tank z domačih delov :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB1BDrFzFY0
<Seniorita> Video: Syria rebels unveil cutting-edge homemade tank - YouTube
<dz0ny> a mamo slivenski 4can, mislim da so dobili futer za trolanje?
<dz0ny> slovenski*
 * dz0ny obupal danes nad tipkovnico
 * sasa84 je za ustavno monarhijo
<sasa84> jaz bi mela raj monarhijo kt pa republiko
<sasa84> lohk pa bi mel absolutno oblast elektivnega tipa... kt npr. vatikan... sam d neb mel papeža :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda mamo.. uni4dfx ga je naredu <insert link>
<dz0ny> sasa84: sem za papežinjo :)
 * sasa84 bo papežinja
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sej vam neb blo nč slabo :P
<sasa84> in naša kurija bi furala sam opensource :P
<sasa84> (na vseh področjih)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny yuchan.org (bivši chan.si)
<dz0ny> sasa84:  imenovala pa bi se Curator Latinius Patefacio Radix , per women ut confuto rector
<sasa84> per woman :D
<miha> also on <5.3 there's no openssl_random_pseudo_bytes function, but there's openssl :$ http://php.net/manual/en/function.openssl-random-pseudo-bytes.php#93078
<Seniorita> PHP: openssl_random_pseudo_bytes - Manual
<miha> oops
<uni4dfx> v php5 se da array narest na sledeč način $array = [1, 2, 3, 4]
<uni4dfx> 5.3*
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja en ekstremno desni translator je tole :)
<sasa84> per feminas bi mogl verjetn bit
<sasa84> dz0ny, nevermind... imela bi itak en hud 'baročni' naziv
<sasa84> tko kt pravosl. patriarh v rusiji... patriarh moskve in cele rusije
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: google so iznašli zato da lahko iščeš po php dokumentaciji, btw temu načinu se reče google lucky search developer :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: sam še vedno sedaj se ga kliče papa a potem bi se klicalo mama?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> matriarhat pač
<lynxlynxlynx> vaša pingvinskost?
<sasa84> to so italijanske finese... jst bi kr obdržala "vaša svetost" pa 7m dolga rdeča vlečka, pontifikalni čeveljci, rokavičke in oreng prstan gor... in vsak bi mogu it pred mano na kolena in mi poljubit noge
<sasa84> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Samo poj se ne bi smela nikoli poročit.
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, veš kaj je zanimiv... to vse generacije teologov, k študirajo kanonsko pravo...pač pridejo do tega
<sasa84> pape
<sasa84> papež je edina oseba, k ni vezan na zakonik cerkv. prava... torej pravno gledano je edin duhovnik, k se lohk poroči :P
<sasa84> sam...pol bi se itak sam sebe ekskumuniciral zarad dejanja
<sasa84> ampak...stvari so zanimive :P
<LorD_DDooM> A je kdaj že kak papež izkoristil ta "privilegij"?
<dz0ny> sasa84: sej če greš v samostan kot sestra, se pa z jezusom poročiš a ni tako?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, uradno ne :D
<sasa84> čeprav... apostol peter kt prvi papež je bil poročen
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: Borgias family :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s40diPIX-cU
<Seniorita> The Borgias Sneak Peek [HQ] - YouTube
<sasa84> dz0ny, glih hotla sem oment aleksandra vi :))
<sasa84> mel nevem kok otrok, ene 20 folka je pospravu...
<LorD_DDooM> U, to moram enkrat prav gledat...nisem najbolj ljubitelj serij, ampak tole je že dolgo na todo listi :)(
<sasa84> a je blo tole 1x na hbo?
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> njegova lukrecija je še v opero pršla :D
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXz4P6EpX3s muska je epic
<Seniorita> Driving in Russia || TNL - YouTube
<miha> mhm
<miha> gledam če se naj trudim z bcrypt/scrypt s php5.2
<miha> glede na to, da je prava podpora Å¡ele s 5.5?!
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENWBb84sh3U
<Seniorita> Re: &#39;Fossils that Debunk Evolution&#39; - YouTube
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=politika&View=novica&novicaID=18985
<Seniorita> Jok in stok na Molu. Koga in zakaj je Janković posadil zraven Danijele?! - pozareport.si
<sasa84> miha, greva na danielo?
<sasa84> aja...daniJela
<CrazyLemon> zraven danijelE
<sasa84> a ta ženska sploh še kej tko poje? mislm...al ma sam 1x na let koncert v lj?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sorči no, če žalm vašo sterleto :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 daniela ni starleta...severina je!!
<CrazyLemon> in like i said...adijo :D
<sasa84> čafči pišde
<sasa84> pišek*
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> ja včasih zatipki povedo resnico :)
<miha> žurka http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/foto-vodni-top-ze-v-mariboru.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Vodni top že v Mariboru
<sasa84> haha, dz0ny ma mislnla sem pišek napisat no :)
<dz0ny> In a Q&A, Julie Larson-Green explains why Microsoft felt it was necessary to rethink an operating system used by 1.2 billion people. yea right http://www.technologyreview.com/news/508311/the-woman-charged-with-making-windows-8-succeed/
<Seniorita> Interview with Julie Larson-Green, the Executive in Charge of Windows 8 at Microsoft Who Just Took Over from Steven Sinofsky. | MIT Technology Review
<dhbiker> miha: glih se mimo mene pelal kake pol ure nazaj
<miha> dhbiker: :D
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012121405863280
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Sodi&#353;&#269;e v patentni vojni razsodilo proti Applu
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/foto-vodni-top-ze-v-mariboru.html kaj bodo tokrat razbili?
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - V ŽIVO IZ MARIBORA: Protestniki sporočajo: 'Eden ni nobeden'
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIfbghHdG1s
<Seniorita> Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae - YouTube
<dz0ny> export EDITOR="/usr/bin/rm"
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> kul
<dz0ny> a znamo iz pdf naredit doc/odt ki se ga lahko ureja
<CrazyMelon> js ne znam..bi pa najprej probal ga importat v gdocs
<CrazyMelon> in nato ga exportat v .odt
<CrazyMelon> :)
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012121405863306
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Avto okrasil z bo&#382;i&#269;nimi lu&#269;kami
<miha> dz0ny: Adobe Acrobat?
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: z libre office gre, samo potem se enačbe izgubijo :)
<dz0ny> miha: je locked
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: pol ne gre :D
<lynxlynxlynx> enačbe? težka bo
<lynxlynxlynx> pdfedit al kaj je že ti omogoča par stvari, ampak je težko
<LorD_DDooM> Uf, openoffice je imel eno for, headless terminal conversion...ravno gruntam kako sem to uporabljal
<LorD_DDooM> foro*
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: kolega bi rad plonkal, pa se mu neda pisat vseh enačb al neki
<dz0ny> libredraw odpre in zgleda da se da urejat
<dz0ny> v google docs še kopirat ne moreš
<LorD_DDooM> unoconv se imeneuje feature
<dz0ny> !g unoconv
<Seniorita> DAG: unoconv: Convert between any document format supported by ... http://dag.wieers.com/home-made/unoconv/
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get install unoconv
<dz0ny> mhm, bom spravil za drugič ko bom potreboval :)
<LorD_DDooM> Sem na polno uporabljal pri diplomi...ko je bilo treba tono slik pretvorit v png, docx-ov v civiliziran format, itd
<CrazyMelon> gdocs niti exportat noce :)
<CrazyMelon> stupid gdocs
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a si u Å¡oli? :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ne..na faksu :>
<sasa84> aha, v Å¡oli :P
<sasa84> ma CrazyMelon ti že tok dolg na ta fax hodš, d je skor kt devetletka :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: se mal..se mal :))
<CrazyMelon> ne vem kaj se ti oglasas :P
<miha> sasa84: da le diplomira :$
 * miha več kot devetletko naredu
<CrazyMelon> no miha ..in je zdaj kaj drugace?
<CrazyMelon> same crap je
<CrazyMelon> :D
<dz0ny> a niso nekaj namigoval (žiga), da bo del študiaj drugo leto plačljiv
<dz0ny> Å¡tudija*
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: moj studij je itak placljiv
<dz0ny> nič več free
<sasa84> moj tud :P
<CrazyMelon> tko da bol kot to ne more bit
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> mene to ne zadeva :>
<miha> CrazyMelon: zdj sm diplomiran luzer :)
<dz0ny> aja d: potem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst bom pa res skor mela devetletko na faxu :P
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ...beru zgoraj :P
<CrazyMelon> http://youtu.be/q4DtOhe2LfQ
<Seniorita> The Devastating Effects of Pollution in China (Part 1/2) - YouTube
<sasa84> beri*
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: no vidis..in meni neki govoris!
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a neb ti raj poslušu predavanja??
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ja lej.. :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: vaje*
<CrazyMelon> in ne
<CrazyMelon> se 25min mam do zacetka
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, sam jst sm mamico pa očija že razveselila z diplomo :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: zdej potem počas že pričakujeta še moža,vnuke itd ::), če nimaš diplome pa lahko še malo uživaš(kao) ...
<sasa84> dz0ny, to mi je stara mama omenla, k sem rekla d grem naprej... ni bla navdušena, da se odpovedujem možu in otrokom zarad študija :P
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: hah..zato pa se je naprej vpisala :P
<CrazyMelon> da ne pricakujejo poroke etc.
<CrazyMelon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, mam en tak filing, da jo mogoče ne bodo dočakal... ne vem, če sem glih za to :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: obupala? ze? :))
<sasa84> ma ne vem če se vidm glih v tem :)
<sasa84> sej mogoče pride kdo, k me bo res obrnu, sam,.,, kwa vem
<miha> sasa84: moraš najti Boga, nad sabo in v sebi...
<sasa84> miha, lol :>
<miha> sasa84: pa saj, v vsakem človeku moraš videt Jezusa ane? :)
<CrazyMelon> miha: lol!
<sasa84> ja miha ...kaj nej bi to pomenil po tvoje :P
<miha> kaj misliš? :)
<sasa84> ja ne vem miha ...povej :)
<miha> :$
<CrazyMelon> jah to pomeni da pije vino in ne vodo
<CrazyMelon> :p
<miha> šnopc z žajblom in limono.
<miha> menda pomaga za grlo
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/domaci-trac/video-je-umek-posvetil-kuzlo-bivsi kul
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Je Umek posvetil Kuzlo bivši? | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84> lol miha
<CrazyMelon> !g ping
<Seniorita> PING http://www.ping.com/
<sasa84> miha, tud če mu je kej hudga ušpičla... bi bil lohk mal večji đentlmen :\
<miha> lahk bi
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: zakaj le??
<CrazyMelon> tista swiftova
<CrazyMelon> sam o bivsih poje
<CrazyMelon> druzga itak ne zna
<CrazyMelon> ;D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> "never gonna be together ever again"
<CrazyMelon> oziroma podobno/v tem stilu
<dz0ny> saša a nisi na #railsgirlslj
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8328691/Hrvaška-boniteta-na-raven-ničvrednosti/
<Seniorita> Hrvaška boniteta na raven ničvrednosti - Finance.si
<dz0ny> < sasa84
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: a ti si?? :>
<dz0ny> naah, prevelka gužva
<dz0ny> pa itak se bodo 30min učili kako se uporablja konzolo
<CrazyMelon> a to je neki v smislu learn ruby on rails in 2hrs?
<dz0ny> pa kako namesti ruby, "vnesi svoj supreme osebo" pomagi
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyMelon> pol je lih prav zame :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, boš pol povedu
<sasa84> morm Å¡ibnt do lekarne
<sasa84> ajde
<dz0ny> ? kaj bom povedu
<dz0ny> jaz bom pol tf2 igral
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: ti kot CS mojster moraš vsaj haskel,ocaml, clojure obvladat.
<sterna> bogi
<sterna> no ja sej ne da smo mi kej na boljsem
<sterna> js morm pa erlang
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: CS?
<CrazyMelon> counter strike??
<CrazyMelon> :))
<dz0ny> computer science, na kak faks pa hodiš
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: hah
<dz0ny> da te ne naučijo kaj boš ko diplomiraš
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: kle so đava pipl
<jure_> jutro vsem
<jure_> ker Å¡e buden?
<zdobersek> ko bi le ne bil ... :>
<dz0ny> hm eno smo še živi ja
<dz0ny> eni*, sam ne več dolgo očitno
<jure_> imam par težav z grafično.. se da komu malo pomagati?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: je tak prijazen fant
<CrazyMelon> :>
<zdobersek> milun, glej, kaj ti kazejo!
<zdobersek> CS se ne nauci med spanjem ffs
<dz0ny> sam res CrazyMelon, a ti si že vse naloge pr vaji končal?
<dz0ny> jure_: kar povej kaj te muči
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dej ti webkit h4x0r tisina
<CrazyMelon> se sploh ne bom menil s tabo ker si totalno zahinavil pri tf2
<jure_> grafična mi ne dela 100 odstotno
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon, wtf, hva sem zahinavu?
<dz0ny> jure_: definaraj kateri grafično imaš pa kaj je zate 100%
<jure_> imam linux ubuntu 12.04 lts
<dz0ny> katero*
<jure_> compiz config settings manager.. je naložen, ker je zabavno gledati premikajoča se okna.. samo.. ne dela
<jure_> a kdo ve, kaj bi lahko bilo napak?
<dz0ny> še vedno ne vemo kateri grafično imaš...
<dz0ny> vse je od tega odvisno
<jure_> kako pa to sploh pogledam?
<miha>  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<dz0ny> v terminalu napišeš lshw -class display
<miha> dz0ny: a moj ukaz pa ni ok? :)
<miha> aha, tvoj ma mhz
<dz0ny> miha: če nimaš gonilnika tvoj napiše mesa, pa potem še vedno ne  veš katera grafična je :)
<jure_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<jure_>   *-display:0
<jure_>        description: VGA compatible controller
<jure_>        product: Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<jure_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<jure_>        physical id: 2
<jure_>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<jure_>        version: 0c
<jure_>        width: 64 bits
<jure_>        clock: 33MHz
<jure_>        capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<jure_>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<jure_>        resources: irq:44 memory:e4300000-e43fffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:4000(size=8)
<jure_>   *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<jure_>        description: Display controller
<jure_>        product: Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<jure_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<CrazyMelon> jure_: FFS!
<jure_>        physical id: 2.1
<jure_>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.1
<jure_>        version: 0c
<jure_>        width: 64 bits
<jure_>        clock: 33MHz
<jure_>        capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<jure_>        configuration: latency=0
<jure_>        resources: memory:e4400000-e44fffff
<jure_> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<jure_> ffs?
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: sej bo
<miha> :))))))))))
<jure_> brb
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: i blame you :)
<dz0ny> drugič bom bre -class svetoval
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> brez*
<LorD_DDooM> Ravno zaradi tega se pa uporablja ukaz "lspci | grep -i vga" brez narekovajev :)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon, kva se pritozujes, itak bi moral na tablo gledat.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: multitasking ftw
<zdobersek> sej nisi zenska.
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: a mate kakšno sošolko?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: glede na to da je to samo ena skupina
<CrazyMelon> jih je kar nekaj
<CrazyMelon> 4-5
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon, pust racunalnik, DIVE IN BOI
<dz0ny> kako jim je ime?(retorično) Ker če ne veš potem si slab v multitasking :)
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: ne vem niti kako je asistentu ime :D
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: to je izi: ASISTENT
<dz0ny> džizs v ameriki se v oš streljajo http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2012/12/14/school-shooting-leaves-multiple-injured/ 27 mrtvih omg
<Seniorita> CBS News: 27 Dead, Including 14 Children, In Elementary School Shooting &laquo; CBS Connecticut
<jure_> evo mene
<CrazyMelon> jure_: v bodoce.. pastebin.com
<zdobersek> fak ...
<dz0ny> jure_: z intel ti ne znam svetovat
<jure_> a hp-ja imam v obdelavi? :)
<jure_> saj je intel - hp a ne?
<CrazyMelon> !g ubuntu help intel graphics
<Seniorita> drivers - How can I get my graphics card to be ... - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/85318/how-can-i-get-my-graphics-card-to-be-recognized-in-system-info
<CrazyMelon> prekleta Seniorita vse moram sam
<zdobersek> nice, CS:S je v beti
<dz0ny> zdobersek: steam?
<dz0ny> please let it be l4d2
<jure_> kaj je z tisto speltno stranjo pastebin.com
<zdobersek> eh ... pozabte.
<CrazyMelon> jure_: pozabi
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1833046
<Seniorita> STA: Obama: Pregon uživalcev marihuane ni pravosodna prioriteta
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012121405863421
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Slonoma dali za piti vodko
<dz0ny> kul http://www.ted.com/talks/daphne_bavelier_your_brain_on_video_games.html?embed=true
<Seniorita> Daphne Bavelier: Your brain on video games | Video on TED.com
<dz0ny> bottomline: games are good for you
<CrazyMelon> later
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.wblchpeople.co.nf/
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: angry gotofje
<dz0ny> lol
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: sem pa ugotovil en problem pri archu: ima precej manj paketov kot debian in derivati
<R33D3M33R> cca 4x manj
<zdobersek> TROLOLOLOLOL http://i.imgur.com/ytYAF.jpg
<sterna> old.
<CrazyLemon> hmm..hitrost interneta se mi je zvisala za cca. 50kB/s
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: kul način za trolanje ljudi, ki samo copy&pastajo ukaze :D
<R33D3M33R> a kdo tu posodablja ubuntu tako preko update managerja in pri tem ne namešča recommends?
<R33D3M33R> oz. pač tega kar priporoča metapaket ubuntu-desktop
<R33D3M33R> nwm: samo do-release-upgrade zaženeš in če nimaš metapaketov nameščenih, ti očitno ne vsiljuje svojih programov
<Matthai> ohoho, Neo-- !
<Matthai> včeraj si bil baje divji :-)
<CrazyLemon> za tr00 geeke http://danielchoi.com/software/vmail.html
<Seniorita> Vmail
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: jap, če želiš oslepeti
<R33D3M33R> obupna barvna shema
<zdobersek> lost me at ruby.
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R se da prilagodit barve..d0h :)
 * CrazyLemon just received a translations award on facebook
 * CrazyLemon has no fcking idea what does that mean
<R33D3M33R> če si barve spremeniš, potem nisi tr00 :P
<CrazyLemon> Your Awards
<CrazyLemon> Got Mayor over a year ago (1 award unlocked, 8 awards left)
<R33D3M33R> včasih sem claws-mail uporabljal, ekstremno hitra reč
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<CrazyLemon> ne no!
<R33D3M33R> o glih sem razmišljal, da ti manjkaš :)
<R33D3M33R> čisto zares
<sasa84> Kaj zdj Crazylemon spet napet?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 našest!
<R33D3M33R> fižol je jedel :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..hamburger
<R33D3M33R> s fižolom
<CrazyLemon> hand made by CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Sej pokadim pa pridm za komp:-)
<sterna> give it up
<sterna> you'll be happy about it.
<sasa84> Sm razmislla ze o tem
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: kadiš ali kaj?
<R33D3M33R> O_o
<sasa84> Zdj se mal bojim d bi se zredila ce neham:-S
<R33D3M33R> lej škoda denarja, raje si nabavi boljšo grafično, da bomo tf2 igrali :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr bi se :)
<sterna> to je kr valid pomislek
<sasa84> Začela sem pr 23...takrat k drugi nehajo
<sterna> what got you started?
<R33D3M33R> lej, pač čigumije mrcvariš namesto čikov ...
<sasa84> No, avgusta 08 k je bil sprejet un naci zakon:-D
<sterna> a protikadilski?
<sasa84> Mhm sterna
<sterna> ok to podpiram
<CrazyLemon> najbolši zakon ever!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> tbh
<sterna> je dejansko naredu dostopne reci k prej niso ble
<CrazyLemon> kok je fajn prit v bar/restavracijo pa da ni zakajena
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> jap, končno ne smrdiš kot bi bil v zelhu potem ko si v lokalu
<sterna> moje dekle ma boge oci pa jo ful drazi cigaretni dim
<sasa84> Ma jst pravm d nej nrdijo locen pa je
<sterna> in sva ful koncertov preskocila zarad tega
<miha> a se da dva routerja zaporedno vezat, da je bridge? ne 2x nat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej je loceno :>
<sterna> zdej jih pa zarad frocov :)
<LorD_DDooM> Protikadilski zakon, najboljši zakon.
<miha> ta prvi je linksys wrt54gl. a mora drug bit enak?
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: saj tebe tak čik greje :D
<sterna> no ampak na gy!be sva pa sla
<sterna> vseen je nazi zakon i think
<sasa84> Jst se strinjam d ne mors pa povsod kadit, k tud doma kadim sam u kurilnc
<miha> prek utp, kabl
<R33D3M33R> hehe, lol :)
<sterna> velik leps bi blo ce bi bil folk uvidevn
<sterna> pa se lepo zmenu.
 * miha n00b :)
<CrazyLemon> miha po moje se da..ne vem zakaj se ne bi dalo ce je eden v bridge modeu :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: a to majo vsi?
<CrazyLemon> miha to je pa dobro vprašanje :D
<miha> a upnp odpira lepo porte čez 2x nat? :D
<miha> sj windows shari Å¡e niso tolk nujni
<CrazyLemon> miha čemu pa rabiš 2?
<miha> pr sosedih je ful slab signal. smo pa enkrat davno kabl napelal, ki trenutno ni v uporabi :)
<LorD_DDooM> To, da imaš ločene prostore ne pomaga prav nič, ker čim bo kadilec v družbi, bo vedno trmaril da se družba naseli v kadilski del...
<miha> LorD_DDooM: če oboji niste prevč zategli, lahko kadilc v družbi kadi e-cigareto, vsake tolk časa pa na luft gre, sam ali v družbi
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM taki ponavadi grejo kr sami kadit :D
<miha> e-cigareta sicer ni čist prava, ampak glih hude nikotinske krize pa nimaš :)
 * miha ma tle :p
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1iau43mMfo
<Seniorita> Dead Man (1995) - deleted scenes and outtakes - YouTube
<sasa84> Hehe lord:-) mal more bit clovk pa tud strpen... Zdj k je tako grem: itak not in me morim folku za zuni
<sterna> awesome dialogues
<sasa84> Uf sasa jw prsla zdj grem pa dol d ne bo jezbr:-P
<sasa84> Jezna!
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84> bolš na tej tipkovnci pisat :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz pravim, da bi se kadilci pa nekadilci lahko poročali med sabo...case closed.
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jst se spomnm, d sm mela kadilce, k nism bla kadilka...pa me ni motil
 * CrazyLemon moti :)
<sterna> mene tut ne moti ampak ene pa, jebiga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se zdi da sm tf2 streznik killal :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind :D
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies!
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> hm
<sterna> a cmo pridt
<sterna> suni je zaspala pod zigatom
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sterna
<CrazyLemon> join in
<CrazyLemon> da nas bo 5
<sterna> i might
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker trenutno sm sam :D
<jure_> zdravo vsem..
<jure_> mi lahko ker malo pomaga okoli compiza?
<CrazyLemon> jure_ a greš TF2 igrat? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra glede compiza?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Server is not responding.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM refresh
<jure_> ma ne delajo mi okna
<zdobersek> UbuntuSiWarrior, halo?
<CrazyLemon> jure_ okna ti ne delajo?
<jure_> sodeč po lastnikovih besedah.. ki, pravi, da se je veliko rušil vtičnik kompiza in izklapljal premikajoča se okna, se je sedaj vse skupaj pojavilo, kot verzija in safe mode
<jure_> milsim pa, da ga je potem izklopil in pustil izkolpljenega.. jaz ga pa ne znam pognat vec.. :(
<jure_> sem probal z reinstall.. no luck
<CrazyLemon> jure_ a si sedaj na tem računalniku?
<jure_> potrjeno
<jure_> sem laik, rabim step-by-step
<CrazyLemon> jure_ a si prijavljen v Ubuntu 2D ali Ubuntu sejo?
<jure_> :(
<jure_> am... help?
<jure_> ne vem..
<CrazyLemon> jure_ odpri terminal
<jure_> v log-in screenu.. je bil omenjen samo 2d
<jure_> če to misliš...
<CrazyLemon> ja
<jure_> odpiram terminal
<CrazyLemon> če je samo 2d
<CrazyLemon> pol sploh ne laufaš trenutno compiza
<jure_> terminal odprt
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj tole not
<CrazyLemon> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<jure_> OpenGL vendor string:   Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<jure_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GME/GLE x86/MMX/SSE2
<jure_> OpenGL version string:  2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<jure_> Not software rendered:    yes
<jure_> Not blacklisted:          yes
<jure_> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<jure_> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<jure_> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<jure_> GL vertex program:        yes
<sterna> ok grem js not
<jure_> GL fragment program:      yes
<jure_> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<jure_> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<jure_> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<jure_> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon, LorD_DDooM
<jure_> jure@jure-HP-550:~$
<CrazyLemon> jure_
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dz0ny
<jure_> gnome.desktop  gnome-shell.desktop  ubuntu-2d.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<CrazyLemon> jure_ odjavi se in izberi Ubuntu pri seji
<CrazyLemon> v login screenu
<sterna> zdi se mi da se mi updata
<sterna> tf2
<CrazyLemon> sterna jp..je bil update danes
<sterna> PREPARING TO LAUNCH
<CrazyLemon> sterna mah..brezveze.. nobenga ni :/
<jure_> če pa mi samo 2d pokaže v oknu...
<CrazyLemon> jure_ nemogoče
<jure_> okencu... ko je ubuntu iconica...
<jure_> ok, grem ubogat...
<jure_> brb
<sterna> CrazyLemon: a dz0ny je tut pobegnu?
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne vem kje je dz0ny
<sterna> no greva se pol midva strelat al kva
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej no ..boš onaniral zvečer
<jure_> nazaj
<CrazyLemon> jure_ in?
<jure_> neupsešno
<CrazyLemon> samo unity2d je?
<jure_> samo 2d unity
<jure_> jap
<jure_> kaj pa če česa ni več naloženo? pa zato jeb*?
<jure_> ali bi linux, sam po sebi, skozi grub boot - popravilo pokvarjenih paketov, znal to rešiti?
<CrazyLemon> jure_
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l compiz* |grep ii
<CrazyLemon> jure_ NE KOPIRAT SEM
<CrazyLemon> pojdi na pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj tam
<CrazyLemon> klikni submit
<CrazyLemon> in skopiraj link iz url vrstice sm
<CrazyLemon> pa kateri ubuntu sploh imaš gor
<jure__> samo 2d unity
<jure__> <jure_> jap
<jure__> <jure_> kaj pa če česa ni več naloženo? pa zato jeb*?
<jure__> <jure_> ali bi linux, sam po sebi, skozi grub boot - popravilo pokvarjenih paketov, znal to rešiti?
<jure__> vrglo me je dol... :(
<jure__> ubuntu sotware center pravi, da compiz sploh ni naložen
<miha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101028/unity-3d-not-supported-intel-945gm-graphics-card
<Seniorita> Unity 3d Not supported, Intel 945GM graphics card - Ask Ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> zadnjič sem jaz naredil eno zanimivo reč: preko apt-get downloadaš vse pakete in jih z dpkg ponovno namestiš
<jure__> WTkva?
<miha> a kej takega?
<jure__> če so te rešitve za mene.. me prosim vodite?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zvecer?
 * miha nima pojma
<zdobersek> v kterem TZ si pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> jure_
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dpkg -l compiz* |grep ii
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> jure_ NE KOPIRAT SEM
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pojdi na pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> skopiraj tam
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> klikni submit
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in skopiraj link iz url vrstice sm
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa kateri ubuntu sploh imaš gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek join up!!
<jure__> lemon? meni ?
<jure__> am.. prekopiral.. samo.. kam naj sedaj to nalepim??
<jure__> + nisem loginan
<R33D3M33R> pastebin.com
<jure__> ok, sem na tej strani
<R33D3M33R> prilepi, daj submit in dobil boš povezavo, ki jo lahko vpišeš v kanal
<jure__> dobil sem pa isto nazaj.. ??
<R33D3M33R> http://pastebin.com/h8CBVpsJ
<Seniorita> [14.12.12 22:48] <jure__> dobil sem pa isto nazaj.. ?? - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> a vidiš kako to deluje?
<jure__> niti ne.. ampak.. sodeč po temu, sta ta dva okenca povezana?
<CrazyLemon> jure__ skopiraj povezavo zdaj
<jure__> katero? tisto prej ?
<CrazyLemon> ko si kliknil na submit
<CrazyLemon> si dobil isto nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdaj skopiraj povezavo
<jure__> dpkg -l compiz* |grep ii
<jure__> to sem dal not.. in to sem dobil spodaj ven...
<jure__> ?
<jure__> je to ok?
<CrazyLemon> jure__ oh jure__ :)
<R33D3M33R> :D
<CrazyLemon> napiši tisti ukaz dpkg -l bla bla v terminal
<CrazyLemon> dobiš vn en izpiš
<CrazyLemon> odpreš brskalnik
<CrazyLemon> greš na http://pastebin.com
<Seniorita> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002!
<CrazyLemon> skopiraš v okence vsebino ki jo je izpisal ukaz
<CrazyLemon> klikneš submit
<jure__> ok, ok... wait.. brb
<CrazyLemon> in nato skopiraš povezavo iz url vrstice
<jure__> samo...
<jure__> terminal ni nix vrnil
<jure__> le nova vrstica
<sterna> hehe
<R33D3M33R> najbrž moraš biti sudo
<jure__> ok? sudo?
<R33D3M33R> (root)
<jure__> get it
<R33D3M33R> poženi ukaz z sudo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: LorD_DDooM pride se moj brat
<jure__> ukaz za sudo?
<R33D3M33R> sudo dpkg -l compiz* | grep ii
<jure__> password entered
<jure__> new line..
<R33D3M33R> ok, potem pa nimaš nameščenega nobenega paketa compiz
<jure__> ubuntu software center?
<R33D3M33R> razen, če si vpisal veliki I namesto mali L
<lynxlynxlynx> R33D3M33R: aur rabiš
<jure__> copy paste
<sterna> ej
<sterna> a je ksn mumble channel?
<sterna> oz.
<sterna> ce vam ni odvec
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: aur?
<sterna> apt-get install mumble, mumble.hehe.si
<lynxlynxlynx> kot en bastard child
<CrazyLemon> jure__ če nič ne izpiše pomeni da nimaš nameščenga compiza
<sterna> za voice chat v gejmu
<jure__> ok... grem naložit
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo namestiš yaourt, nadgradnjo pacmana in lahko gradiš tudi pakete iz aur
<R33D3M33R> aja, to misliš
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo atijev catalyst je tam
<jure__> urejevalnik nastavitev compizconfig - naložen
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: impresivno Å¡tevilo paketov O_o
<CrazyLemon> jure__ to ti čisto nič ne pomaga
<jure__> ok?
<jure__> kaj pa pomaga?
<R33D3M33R> ampak obstaja kak Quality control za ta repo?
<lynxlynxlynx> dost je starih in neuporabnih, tako da ni lih zaupat Å¡tevilki
<CrazyLemon> jure__
<lynxlynxlynx> večino kar sem sam rabil je bilo v redu
<CrazyLemon> compiz
<CrazyLemon> compiz-core
<CrazyLemon> compiz-gnome
<CrazyLemon> compiz-plugins
<CrazyLemon> compiz-plugins-default
<CrazyLemon> compiz-plugins-main
<CrazyLemon> compiz-plugins-main-default
<CrazyLemon> compizconfig-backend-gconf
<CrazyLemon> compizconfig-settings-manager
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj je kako odvisnost za popravit, ampak yaourt ti to lepo olajša
<jure__> naložim vse to?
<CrazyLemon> jure__ ne..občuduj :)
<R33D3M33R> no, zanimivo, bom malo pogledal
<CrazyLemon> seveda naložiš..čemu bi ti prilepil izpis
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jure__> ok... vsi razen gnome so bili že naloženi, sedaj je gnome tudi
<jure__> pa sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> gnome?
<CrazyLemon> aja..compiz-gnome
<jure__> je sedaj doložen.. ja, tale ja
<CrazyLemon> sedaj logout pa probaj izbrat ubuntu sejo
<jure__> ok, brb
<jure_> spet nazaj z istim problemom
<jure_> samo unity 2d
<jure_> ste Å¡e tu?
<CrazyLemon> hmm jure_ pojma nimam zakaj ti se ne pokaze
<jure_> ok.. ga je kako možno ročno pognat?
<CrazyLemon> jure_ kateri ubuntu imas namescen?
<jure_> am.. 12.04 LTS
<CrazyLemon> jure_ zalaufaj v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> unity --replace &
<jure_> navodila?
<jure_> terminal on
<CrazyLemon> ni navodil
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj in prilepi v terminal
<CrazyLemon> ter nato pritisnes enter
<jure_> navodila -> unity --replace &
<jure_> [1] 7698
<jure_> jure@jure-HP-550:~$ Program 'unity' trenutno ni nameščen.  Namestite ga lahko z vnosom:
<jure_> sudo apt-get install unity
<jure_> [1]+  Končaj 127             unity --replace
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install unity gnome-session
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si vse odstranu :)
<jure_> nisem jaz.. lastnik je mal čez les
<jure_> jaz sem fejst.. jaz sem pro za odstranit vse skozi okno
<jure_> :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti na svojem racunalniku tudi laufas ubuntu?
<jure_> naložilo..
<jure_> jaz imam ubunbtu na zunanjem usb hd
<jure_> zelo zadovoljen
<CrazyLemon> ammm
<CrazyLemon> logout
<CrazyLemon> in v login zaslonu izberes ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da tokrat bo tam kjer mora bit
<jure_> ok, grem probat
<jure_> see u in a bit
<jure_> i hope :)
<jure_> now this.. is what i like..
<jure_> compiz se je že podrl tudi :)
<jure_> kako pa je s tole "cube" zadevo?? kadarkoli sem jo sam pognal.. sem ob naslednjem bootu ostal pred loginscreenom in nix za narediti..
<jure_> skratka.. najlepša hvala do sem
<jure_> in lepo noč vsem ostalim
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj mi steka tf2
<CrazyLemon> zmrzne*
<lynxlynxlynx> p p p p p apu!
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> ne bi pol tf2 laufal na ~50-60fps
<lynxlynxlynx> ker hw pa ne more bit hroščat
<CrazyLemon> pol bi večkrat zmrznu :)
<zdobersek> ma ti kr dostkrat zmrzuje
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-15
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kakor kdaj
<sterna> mogl bi jit ksn bl slow game to je prehitr zame
<CrazyLemon> včasih lahk igram nekaj ur pa nič
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa takoj
<CrazyLemon> sterna kok sm vidu kr fajn killaš :D tko da ni prehitro
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker nismo Å¡li mvm
<sterna> je je
<sterna> mvm je men se bl brezveze
 * CrazyLemon mvm fan
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> men je pa kul..ker se stopnjuje težavnost
<lynxlynxlynx> wesnoth :)
<dz0ny> crazylemon fresh start pomaga, sploh ker fglrx leeka ko shit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa kje si ti ffs :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem open source radeon driverjih, dela vse, sam 10 FPS imam :>
<dz0ny> spal sem :)
<CrazyLemon> in če opazim v system monitorju da mi začne sistem nabijat cpu..kr ugasnem igrico
<CrazyLemon> in prej sm jo ugasnil
<CrazyLemon> in jo spet zalaufal
<CrazyLemon> pa je bilo kul neki časa
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj pa je zmrznu brez opozorila
<LorD_DDooM> Edino kar mi dela je, da ko dobim achievement mi minimizira igro, pa moram alt tabat
<lynxlynxlynx>    * New translation: Scottish Gaelic :D
<dz0ny> crazy pa ti pogledas kaj dela cpu takrat, mogoce je problem tisti turbo core
<dz0ny> oz avtomatsko navijanje or smth
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. če bi lahko karkoli naredu bi killal stream :)
<CrazyLemon> tko pa čist zmrzne
<dz0ny> dej drugic probi ssh takrst ko zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> kako prečekiram trenutni takt proc-a?
<dz0ny> sem mel podoben problem, dokler nisem kupu 8gb dodatnega rama sam zarad fglrx+xorg
<CrazyLemon> a dmidecode to izpise?
<dz0ny> cat proc
<dz0ny> cat dev proc or cpu
<CrazyLemon> APU-ji nimajo možnosti dinamičnega spreminjanja delovne frekvence (način turbo).
<sterna> smotan mi je tle k se ne da lezat
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko
<CrazyLemon> Turbo Core however is not present in all APUs, ironically the A8 3850 and 3650 APUs have its clock frequencies fully opened without any Turbo functionality.
<CrazyLemon> js pa imam 3650
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> btw kaj si rekel da si neki zrusu oz ni delalo
<dz0ny> unrelated: take red or ble
<dz0ny> mam jb ipad
 * dz0ny ma probleme z ipadom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mah sm menjal mapo
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil strežnik nedosegljiv kako minutko
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mislu da se je ustavil/zmrznu/karkoli
<dz0ny> tisto je normalno
<dz0ny> valve pac
<dz0ny> http://superchief.tv/leaked-north-korean-documentary-exposes-western-propaganda-and-its-scary-how-true-it-is/ take red or blue pill said, supreme leader of north korea
<Seniorita> leaked north korean documentary &#8216;exposes western propaganda&#8217; (and it&#8217;s scary how true it is)  |  superchief
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..zjutraj pride telekomovc... LN
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> jst moram pa insomnio zdej futrat :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * dhbiker se skrije
<sasa84> kje pa je dhbiker ??? :D
<dhbiker> meh
<dhbiker> tu sem :P
<sasa84> oo, sploh te nism vidla :P
<dhbiker> kaj ti jemlješ da si stalno tak energična ? :D
<dhbiker> jaz bi tudi to
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> dhbiker, mumile! :)
<dhbiker> PACKA :O !
<sasa84> dhbiker, a mislš, da so to poz. učinki prosene kaše? :)))
<dhbiker> uh dvomim
<sasa84> to jem šele 14 dni...ampak sem bla že prej taka a ne...
<sasa84> hm... kava!
<dhbiker> prej je blo isto ja
<dhbiker> kava ? fuj.
<sasa84> lej dhbiker ... al boš pa tak čudn že zjutri
<sasa84> zto sva pa jst in zdobersek top zjutri! :D
<dhbiker> ew.
<dhbiker> ne hvala
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> jutroooooo lordi :D
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro jutro radni narod, what be happening?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ma 100% ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<kubanc> hallo! a je kdo tukaj?
<LorD_DDooM> Mnja, vikend končno
<LorD_DDooM> oj
<sasa84> kubankoooo ;)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pa eni mamo skoz vikend :)))
<dhbiker> beh lucky you
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: jaz sem pa mislil da ti še ob nedeljah hodiš v "službo"
<LorD_DDooM> Samo očitno raje delaš od doma, na daljavo :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sam po eni strani grem pa res "v službo" :)))
<sasa84> ker se od mene pričakuje, da vsako nedeljo okoli 8.10 kej preberem :P
<LorD_DDooM> Če samo prebereš je kul, če bi se morala pa vsakič kaj novega zmislit... je pa druga zgodba :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, haha :D
<sasa84> a veš...sej bi jemala iz svojega bogatega duhovnega zaklada :D
<sasa84> damn, spet ene flash posodobitve in chrome zaj(*pisk*)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: daj potem jutri ko boš v službi, povprašaj malo zakaj je bila dobra ideja, da imam jaz danes prazen akumulator v avtu!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, bom ;)
<sasa84> ampak ti ga pa ta cajt nafilej ;)
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<lynxlynxlynx> mooo
<Sky[x]> oi oi
<Sky[x]> prav ena da je met utroka zdj popularen sport
 * sasa84 ne Å¡porta :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM v avtomoto reviji (amzs) imaš test akumulatorjev :D
<LorD_DDooM> tooooo!"
<LorD_DDooM> :(
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa ne tok sedežev gret pa furat meglenke ko jih ne rabiš ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam ne enega ne drugega :P
<CrazyLemon> alternator ne dela? :)
<LorD_DDooM> niti avto se ni hotel odpret z daljincem... armatura čisto malo posveti, alternator se sploh ne zavrti
<LorD_DDooM> Å e zaklent ga ne morem
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš ključa? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Elektro zaklepanje... ne dela če je prazen akumulator :S
<CrazyLemon> !g ključ
<Seniorita> boj proti trgovini z ljudmi - društvo ključ http://drustvo-kljuc.si/
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mladina..ključ je tista stvar k ga daš v ključavnico v vratih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj dam ane...pa obrnem v pravo smer, da ne boš mislil...samo se nič ne zgodi, ker je zaklepanje elektronsko!
<CrazyLemon> tudi tista vrata v katerih je ključ se ne zaklenejo??
<LorD_DDooM> 0
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..gorca vzemi..nahrbtnik..pa lepo po nov akumulator
<CrazyLemon> priporočam pa obisk servisa..ker po moje je alternator v k... :)
<dz0ny> cak na voznikovi strani bi ti moralo odpret, tam je fizicna kljucavnica
<LorD_DDooM> Avto je star dve leti, ne more to kr tko crkovat no!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, če bi mel kio kt CrazyLemon ... :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja no.. pol pa garancijo uveljavljaj :)
<LorD_DDooM> Odprlo mi je, čeprav sem moral večkrat probat..zaklenit mi pa noče... ne vem kak magic je to...
<sasa84> dz0ny, to tud mene čud, da se na voznikovi ne da
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 exactly!
<CrazyLemon> sam pol ne bi mogu niti s kljucem odpret :p
<CrazyLemon> alarm se prizge ce uporabis kljuc za odpiranje vrat :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz tega pr nas Å¡e nism probala :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 probaj :)
<CrazyLemon> me zanima ali so samo pri kii tako "pametni"
<sasa84> sem ga pa probala "rukat" kao če se bo sprožu alarm...pa nč :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niso to tako pametni alarmi :)
<dz0ny> italjan? nemc? vsi so isti cez cajt vsi jebejo ce majo elektroniko
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kje pa ti avto parkiraš, k si tko u centru?
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: imam garažo tu zadaj na vrtu...tko kot vsi centraši naokoli. Imam pa Nemca
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da je vse lepo na suhem pa to
<sasa84> kul
<sasa84> sem pa zadnč pr top shop al kje na tvju vidla, da majo eno tako zadevo za vžgat avto...namest unih kablov
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> kul zadeva
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi če imaš kable..jih moraš pravilno uporabit..če ne narediš še več škode :)
<dz0ny> joj tist je fejk
<dz0ny> vsi avti majo varovalko za 2a prek cigaretnega vzigalnika
<dz0ny> nne bos nc uzgala s tistim
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej to... uan zadeva se mi zdi tko "varna"
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ja?
<dz0ny> se rac lahko skurs
<CrazyLemon> ni fejk..če amzs to uporablja ko jih pokličeš na pomoč :D
<dz0ny> tisto je kvecjemu za skuter uzgat
<dz0ny> pa ne takega :) ko ga v top shop prodajajo
<CrazyLemon> jah..top shop je itak shit
<CrazyLemon> sam na splošno govoriva mi2 z sasa84
<sasa84> dz0ny, sam moj skuter nima tega za čike :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=481188998587050&set=a.481188985253718.105482.466225130083437&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Rails Girls Ljubljana, 14. 12. 2012 | Facebook
<dz0ny> :) to je za une ki predelujejo skutre
<dz0ny> sem vedu da jih bodo terminal ucil
<sasa84> dz0ny, a učijo se program. v ruby??
<sasa84> a to kao zastonj al kawa... kaj to :)
<dz0ny> ja ob deogu ze niso plesale :)
<dz0ny> for free jes
<dz0ny> v bistvu bi se morale ucit ror
<dz0ny> pa se verjetno niso
<dz0ny> sas kako tvoj javascript :)
<dz0ny> sasa<
<sasa84> dz0ny, am... a pr vas tud dež pada pa piha? :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Evo, akumulatorček se fila.... pew pew :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> pol pa peleš mene in CrazyLemon na đelato ;()
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. čez dva dni bo spet prazn :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> uufff, CrazyLemon ... včeri je bla ena po tv, k se piše tko kt ti :D
<LorD_DDooM> Imam zdaj polnilec, lahko kjerkoli kjer je Å¡tekar polnim...sicer pa za ponedeljek sem itaq zmenjen da peljem na redni letni servis, se bodo oni ubadal s tem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res??
<sasa84> mhm...tam nekje okol ankrana žvi :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm lih eno zasledil par dni nazaj..k oddaja apartmaje v dragonji :))
<sasa84> :)))
<zdobersek> she got €€€ then
<sasa84> zdobersek, dobra opomba... pa Å¡e priimka ji ne bo treba spreminjat :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uni je blo Å¡e na D ime... tko d bi blo DM&DM :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> mr&mrs DM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :)))
<alterego55> < dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> > sasa84
<sasa84> lej, alterego55 tud uporablja androirc :P
<sasa84> < CrazyLemon
<sasa84> no, niti ne...
<sasa84> > CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
<alterego55> Huh testiram tole zadevo
<alterego55> A ma Black temo
<sasa84> facepalm :)))
<dz0ny> Ni je čez alice
<sasa84> alice?
<sasa84> men je reku CrazyLemon za androirc :)
<CrazyLemon> android irc!
<sasa84> android irc?
<CrazyLemon> yesh :)
<sasa84> pa bi tko reku :P
<CrazyLemon> sej sm :D
<sasa84> a-a
<sasa84> android irc je 4€ :\
<CrazyLemon> glede na cas ki ga prezivis na cikih IN ircu je to kok..2 skatlici cikov manj.. kr vredu cena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> Eno kofe manj
<sasa84> sam jst nimam the računov naštimanih... k tud novene take kartice nimam tipo visa/mastercard...
<sasa84> pr men je sam keš :P
<CrazyLemon> vse na črno ane? mhm
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> SwiftKey mi kofe popravlja v kode, hmm
<sasa84> ja :\
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDR9BzUXvfk    autocorrection ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> Baby I Lobe You - An Autocorrected Love Song (featuring INOJ) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "remember the gay when i bet you"  haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ellen je mela v svojih oddajak tele autocorrect zadeve, k so ji gledalci pošiljal :))
<dz0ny> Who is ellen
<dz0ny> Aja a danes boste Å¡li kaj tf2
<zdobersek> we got time
<Sky[x]> ej nv
<Sky[x]> mogpc ga grem se jst :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, ellen degeneres
<zdobersek> ellen degenerate
<dz0ny> haha https://twitter.com/jethrocarr/status/279896006533992448
<Seniorita> Twitter / jethrocarr: WTF Nautilus, where the fuck ...
<sasa84> dz0ny, LOL :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, sam ma pa ellen hudo ženo :P
<davidowski> yo mene nekaj zanima če se da ta korak http://www.developmentwall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/select_web_server_for_phpmyadmin.png v terminalu da mi samo izbere da ne rabim skoz enter stiskat?
<lynxlynxlynx> a če se usedeš na enter ne dela?
<dz0ny> davidowski: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/debconf-set-selections.1.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Manpage:       debconf-set-selections - insert new default values into the debconf
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: lol
<lynxlynxlynx> resno :P
<davidowski> da vidimo kaj je to :) debconf-set-selections.
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<Sky[x]> mi kdo ve povedat
<Sky[x]> kje v chrome nastavm da mi vse kaze v EN k zdj je vse v slo in pol skos iscem kje je sploh kej ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] v chromeu se mi zdi da ne bo slo..ker verjetno uporabi privzete nastavitve sistema
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je zimska idila¨
<CrazyLemon> 9° in dz
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2012/12/profil_strelca_na_soli_v_newtownu.aspx
<Seniorita> Domnevni morilec je bil "pameten, a sramežljiv piflar" - Planet Siol.net
 * CrazyLemon se sprasuje kje je zdobersek ta trenutek O_o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek pa ni tak!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> i'am watching you crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> kdo pa je UbuntuSiWarrior :P
<zdobersek> nisem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me veseli!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<UbuntuSiWarrior> i'am watching you too sasa84, you naughty girl
<sasa84> UbuntuSiWarrior, :$
 * sasa84 je zlo pridna a veš UbuntuSiWarrior  ... kar vprašej zdobersek  :P
<zdobersek> I approve.
<sasa84> amen, brother
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a pol si dobil tiste fotke z kartice?
<CrazyLemon> /s/z/s
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: sem ja, thx za info glede tistega progija, rephoto al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> photorec
<CrazyLemon> je šlo brez težav?
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, razen tega da je potem photorec postal zombie program, pa ga je bilo treba kill -9 :)
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa kuril je 50% cpu kot zombie :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny
<dhbiker> bi rade volje samo sem na Å¡ihtu :/
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker in ?? je to ovira??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<neett> en dober film bi..
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: zaprti porti so ovira :D
<neett> dhbiker, kje delas ?
<dhbiker> v dijaškem domu na recepciji ffs
<neett> :P ql
<dhbiker> niti ne
<neett> bolje ista nego nista
<dhbiker> to je pa res
<zdobersek> hva zdj, nobenga ni?
<lynxlynxlynx> coding
<zdobersek> coding is for wimps!
<zdobersek> he said coding is for wimps!
<lynxlynxlynx> therefore i am a wimp
<zdobersek> UbuntuSiWarrior, SHOW ME THE MONEY
<UbuntuSiWarrior> the law says...
<zdobersek> ... ?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> i can' show you the money, because i'am not the real person. however you can buy me for 100 bitcoins (not the real money)
<dz0ny> cloud atlas na pašnikih, yay
<zdobersek> dvd?
<dz0ny> cam
<zdobersek> meh.
<zdobersek> mam knjigo doma, bo treba prej tisto prebrat.
 * dz0ny jo je kupu, pa Å¡e ni prebral
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> testiram novo mapo
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqao7NjzpNI
<Seniorita> Extras - Mustang Sally - YouTube
<UbuntuSiWarrior> awsome mapa http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=113545712
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Screenshot
<zdobersek> dz0ny, zakvaj men ne kaze, da si v igri?
<dz0ny> izključeno mam to
<dz0ny> aka celu tisto chat zadevo
<dz0ny> ker mi vrže na namizje če sem v igri
<dz0ny> pa se pojavi tisto opozorilo v kotu
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> kak je pa potem IP od streznika?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj bo kakšna nova mvm mapa
<dz0ny> najdi jo
<CrazyLemon> ne znam :/
<dz0ny> !g mvmpop file
<Seniorita> Custom MvM pop files - Team Fortress 2 - XA Gaming Community http://www.xagaming.com/topic/130-custom-mvm-pop-files/
<CrazyLemon> uu
<dz0ny> lahko pa to delaš
<CrazyLemon> tale res zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če si sniper
<dz0ny> http://www.mvmwaves.com/
<Seniorita> TF2 Mann vs Machine Mission Maker
<dz0ny> tole sem mislil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, joini
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cult?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, tf2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant now
<zdobersek> pa pusti pitona
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek sem menjal na manjšo mapo 1v1
<zdobersek> ja, ze konektam.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tfmaps.com/maps.php?tag=mann%20vs%20machine&maps=tf2
<Seniorita> TF2 Maps : Mann Vs Machine Maps. - TFmaps.com
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, jebela, mape isces, igrat pa ne mores?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a lahk vsaj jem v miru? :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..tudi tebe sm mogu vceraj prosit da prides
<CrazyLemon> tko da ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://gamebanana.com/tf2/maps/168531
<Seniorita> GAMEBANANA: mvm_diverge_b4 (Team Fortress 2 > Maps > Mann vs. Machine)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://gamebanana.com/tf2/maps/169339
<Seniorita> GAMEBANANA: mvm_manncohq_v3 (Team Fortress 2 > Maps > Mann vs. Machine)
<dz0ny> UbuntuSiWarrior: ti mene kaj poslušaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny menjal si mapo? :)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> mislim povej kaj naj dam
<CrazyLemon>  grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> xxx@pingo:~$ grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda cpuinfo med loadanjem steama
<CrazyLemon> tko da..več kot 2600 itak ne gre
<CrazyLemon> tko da po moje ni turbo/auto navijanje vzrok
<CrazyLemon> no zdobersek kje si zdaj
<dz0ny> jaz bom ob 22 igral
<dz0ny> zdej patcham stvari
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> prej sta bila oba glasna
<dz0ny> sej sva igrala
<CrazyLemon> dej raje loadaj tisto mapo
<CrazyLemon> s katero si se prej hvalil :)
<dz0ny> cak testiram zdej neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny test succeeded
<dz0ny> a gres to 1v1
<dz0ny> do 10
<dz0ny> potem pa preklopim mapo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale je lame :/
<dz0ny> igrajo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, spet gres jest?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<CrazyLemon> the blue color
<CrazyLemon> is gettinb bigger
<zdobersek> apu temp?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek system
<CrazyLemon> požira cpu
<UbuntuSiWarrior> spremenil mapo na dm_desert_base
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +44.0°C
<CrazyLemon> je temp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to ni nič
<dz0ny> moj ma 57
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem da ni :)
<dz0ny> phenom 2
<CrazyLemon> opažam pa
<dz0ny> ko kompajlam mi gre do 75 :)
<CrazyLemon> da takrat compiz
<CrazyLemon> neki je..
<CrazyLemon> 40% cpuja
<CrazyLemon> uporablja
<dz0ny> pa igraj z gnome classic
<CrazyLemon> no grem probat
<dz0ny> nekaj časa sem moral tudi tako
<CrazyLemon> quitam tf2
<CrazyLemon> in ta se vedno laufa
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst kako velike ikonce
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo zdobersek, dz0ny!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> gre kdo igrat tf2 sterna,lord?
<CrazyLemon> tale 2d je fajn ker je load nonstop 50%
<dz0ny> [
<dz0ny> 	{
<dz0ny> 		"n": "zdobersek",
<dz0ny> 		"kills": 10,
<dz0ny> 		"killed": 10
<dz0ny> 	},
<dz0ny> 	{
<dz0ny> 		"n": "dz0ny",
<dz0ny> 		"kills": 26,
<dz0ny> 		"killed": 18
<dz0ny> 	},
<dz0ny> 	{
<dz0ny> no neki pa le dela?
<CrazyLemon> kaj dela?
<dz0ny> ! not ?
<dz0ny> statistika
<dz0ny> Å¡e zadnja stvar ki jo naredim
<CrazyLemon> aja..js pa nism v statistiki al kaj
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> CraziestLemon...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: slovenski prazniki v koledarju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39382/#p39382
<lynxlynxlynx> R33D3M33R: kul, kaj pa delaš v eKosistemu?
<R33D3M33R> a misliš v KDE? Prevajam
<R33D3M33R> ojej, pozabil sem očitno pushati
<CrazyLemon> push it!
<R33D3M33R> jah, ne znam no :P
<R33D3M33R> dam git push '.' pa piše everything up-to-date
<R33D3M33R> wtf?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj .?
<R33D3M33R> ne vem
<R33D3M33R> :)
<R33D3M33R> če tega ne naredim se pa obesi
<lynxlynxlynx> obesi?
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma kaj dela, ampak trenutno najbrž nič
<R33D3M33R> čaka na nekaj
<lynxlynxlynx> pust
<lynxlynxlynx> če dela, potem dela in bo že neki ven vrglo
<R33D3M33R> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<R33D3M33R> no evo
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi bil bolj ekspliciten, ampak dokler ni napake
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: git status
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<R33D3M33R> # Your branch is ahead of 'origin/master' by 1 commit.
<dz0ny> ti pove če nimaš kaj dodano v commit
<R33D3M33R> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<lynxlynxlynx> git push origin
<dz0ny> ne nekdo je že nekaj poslal
<lynxlynxlynx> tisto je druga napaka
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak vseeno lahko probaš
<lynxlynxlynx> git fetch && git rebase origin
<dz0ny> git pull ti samodejno :)
<dz0ny> razne če nisi kaj čudnega z branchi delal
<lynxlynxlynx> merge commit fašeš, fej fuj
<R33D3M33R> fetch sem dal in ni izpisalo nič
<lynxlynxlynx> tvoji vejici je pa ime?
<R33D3M33R> kdepimlibs
<R33D3M33R> problem je najbrž v tem, da me ne vpraša za geslo ssh ključa
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne da to vsakič vpisuješ?
<lynxlynxlynx> požen ssh-agent
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kakšen policy ima kde, ampak mogoče niti nimaš dostopa do tega repota
<lynxlynxlynx> eval `ssh-agent`; ssh-ad # to
<lynxlynxlynx> *add
<R33D3M33R> push url	git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs.git
<R33D3M33R> to je to
<R33D3M33R> o svinja, zdaj pa nekaj teži
<R33D3M33R> ti sistemi so nočna mora
<R33D3M33R> remote: Push declined - commits failed audit
<R33D3M33R> remote: error: hook declined to update refs/heads/master
<R33D3M33R> To git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs.git
<R33D3M33R>  ! [remote rejected] master -> master (hook declined)
<R33D3M33R> error: failed to push some refs to 'git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs.git'
<dz0ny> nč ni vidt da si ti to kaj irejal https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdepimlibs/activity
<dz0ny> urejal*
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa protokol?
<lynxlynxlynx> če je git:// imaš samo bralni dostop
<dz0ny> odvisno od backenda
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: jp git// je samo bralni za kde
<dz0ny> poženi nano .git/config
<dz0ny> un spremeni remote v ssh
<lynxlynxlynx> ma pomoje tud avtorstva nima urejenega
<lynxlynxlynx> dej poglej raje uradna navodila, kaj je vse za naredit
<R33D3M33R> uradna navodila so en drek
<R33D3M33R> sem jih že gledal
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: spremi v git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs
<dz0ny> pa git gui ti bo mogoče bolj jasen
<lynxlynxlynx> a git log ti pokaže tvoje ime in mail?
<R33D3M33R> a lahko od prejšnjega commita uredim sporočilo?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: namesti si en gui
<dz0ny> ukazu se reče ammend
<lynxlynxlynx> git commit --amend
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš zjebano avtorstvo pa lahko podaš še --author "x y <z@ž>"
<dz0ny> aja git gui je gnome stvar :)
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa če si vmes nastavil pa bi rad samo resetiral, --reset-author
<R33D3M33R> ok, recimo da začnem od začetka
<R33D3M33R> najprej kloniram repo
<lynxlynxlynx> prek ssh / ssh+git / https
<R33D3M33R> preko tega: git://anongit.kde.org/kdepimlibs.git
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: git clone git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs
<R33D3M33R> hja, a se da spremeniti url?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: sem povedal nano .git/config
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> dal sem git add .
<dz0ny> spremeniš url iz git:// v
<dz0ny> [remote "origin"]
<dz0ny>         fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/origin/*
<dz0ny>         url = git@git.kde.org:kdepimlibs
<R33D3M33R> sem spremenil
<dz0ny> git add je samo kadar dodajš novo datoteko
<R33D3M33R> aja, sem mislil, da daš add tudi za spremenjene
<dz0ny> mja samo potem lahko še backupe commitaš itd
<dz0ny> ali pa začasne datoteke
<dz0ny> brb
<lynxlynxlynx> git add je čist fajn
<lynxlynxlynx> ga pa ti najbrž ne rabiš, glede na to da si šele začel
<lynxlynxlynx> git commit direkt poskrbi za stvari, samo mal spodbude rabi - al mu podaš pot al pa -a, če ni nič drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> v tem scenariju bi ti add prišel prav res samo za nove datoteke
<R33D3M33R> ja, končno no
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je Å¡lo
<R33D3M33R> ti sistemi za nadzor različic so tak kompleksni, da peče glava
<R33D3M33R> bazaar je obup, git pa očitno tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> je Å¡lo
<dz0ny> bzr obup od obupa git ima več načinov kako narediš
<R33D3M33R> mene moti, da je reč tako zakomplicirana
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://try.github.com/levels/1/challenges/1 super za naučit
<Seniorita> Code School - Try Git
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj je tle zakompliciranga
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih je blo precej, ampak tačas je dobil tolk porcelana in boilerplate-a ter dokumentacije ...
<R33D3M33R> na bzr je bilo tako: pullam zadnjo različico, nekaj spremenim, vmes CrazyLemon nekaj spremeni, poskusim pushati: napaka
<lynxlynxlynx> mal branja pa nikoli ne škodi, ker brez poznavanja scm konceptov nobenega ne boš znal uporabljat
<R33D3M33R> potem se pa j*** in rešuj kako veš in znaš
<R33D3M33R> no, lej, svn mi gre
<R33D3M33R> ostalo pa nikakor
<lynxlynxlynx> svn je za popizdir
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak najbrž si se sprijaznil
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nič kaj dosti dela z vejami
<R33D3M33R> meni je najenostavnejši
<R33D3M33R> vse ostalo mi samo žre
<R33D3M33R> živce
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo Å¡lo na bolje
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> če bi ocenjeval bzr -10, svn 3, git 8
<R33D3M33R> jah, samo jaz nisem programer, jaz rabim vcs samo za pošiljanje prevoda: veje, diffi in podobna čudesa me sploh ne zanimajo
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: sej če nisi maintainer(ali vodja projekta), potem te tudi ne zanima
<R33D3M33R> no saj ...
<R33D3M33R> zato srčno upam, da kde prevodi ostanejo na svnju
<R33D3M33R> v nasprotnem primeru bom najbrž nehal s prevajanjem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> že kot prevajalcu ti pridejo prav
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, klasični diff ni najbolj primeren za po datoteke, ampak vseeno pride prav
<R33D3M33R> hmnja, ne vem no, meni diff zadostuje
<lynxlynxlynx> če ga uporabljaš v konzoli, ima gitov par prednosti
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo barve
<lynxlynxlynx> pa možnost za word-diff
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa kdiff3 še vedno najboljši
<CrazyLemon> right R33D3M33R its all CrazyLemons fault
<CrazyLemon> ane!?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> jp
<dz0ny> you can relate to bazaar, it should NOT be called VCS it should be called shitty peace of code(bloated wit gui that leaks) written in python that clearly doesn't work. Whoever put it in launchpad is moron, who should be tortured until his natural death with use of bzr for writing diary of  his life.
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: drugače pa diff uporabljam preko kdiff3
<dz0ny> zdej grem lahko sapt
<R33D3M33R> tako da so barve :)
<dz0ny> spat*
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko noč :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kul je ja, ker tud posamezne znake prepozna
<dz0ny> Ha sem vedel https://lwn.net/Articles/515652/ tudi Canonical to ni več "uporaben", zadnja verzija ki bo morali priti ven avgusta pa sploh ni.
<Seniorita> Bazaar on the slow track [LWN.net]
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-16
<lynxlynxlynx> bzr sem uporabljal samo kak mesec, ampak to je že tako dolgo nazaj, da dvomim, da je sploh še podoben
<lynxlynxlynx> je bil pa takrat res počasen, če se prav spomnim še bolj kot svn
<lynxlynxlynx> pri tem da bzr ni šel za vsako bedarijo spraševat na strežnik
<dz0ny> za začetek mora vcs podpirat te ukaze init, download, upload, commit, make patch
<dz0ny> ampak kolikor razumem bazaar za vsako figo preverja če si res prava oseba in smeš urejat gledat pošiljat zadevo
<dz0ny> poleg tega je nemogoče a bi recimo od nekej druge potegnil neko spremembo (aka drug remote), če hočeš ka tagega je bolje klonirat opa repozitorija in copy/paste
<dz0ny> samo potem poanto poanto vcs-ja
<dz0ny> nč ln
<zdobersek> jutro a tutti
<sterna> zdravo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84, coffee?
<sasa84> zdobersek, oh...are you single?
<sasa84> <3
<lynxlynxlynx> m00
<sasa84> elow lynxlynxlynx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mjafko: Namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39383/#p39383
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje se Å¡e da dobit neki takega
<CrazyLemon> https://www.conrad.si/SLV-Transformator-Marine-10-IP44-451010----Crna-IP44.htm?websale7=conrad-slowenien&pi=489305&ci=SHOP_AREA_22537_1900720
<Seniorita> SLV Transformator Marine 10 IP44 451010    �rna IP44/Blok transformatorji za halogenske svetilke/Conrad.si
<CrazyLemon> samo da je 30VA
<zdobersek> ena trgovina je v SLO
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi upam da je cena bl primerna..ker dat 16€ za transformator za lucke ki pa stanejo 15€ se mi pa tudi ne splaca
<LorD_DDooM> Čak, ti rabiš imet 12V za neke neonke al kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> za božične lučke
<CrazyLemon> crknu transformator
<LorD_DDooM> Za take zadeve lahko samo pravo dušilko zraven zalotaš poleg kateregakoli 12v trafota
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa 24V potrebuje
<CrazyLemon> ne 12v
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39384/#p39384
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp cena je minimalno 16 €
<dz0ny> si zihr da je 24
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> neke požrešne lučke so to
<CrazyLemon> output 24v 30av
<CrazyLemon> va*
<dz0ny> ceneje so nove :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma imam par različnih lučk
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.nanoelektronika.si/index.php?id=308
<CrazyLemon> in vsaka ima 24v zahtevo
<Seniorita> Transformatorji » Toroidni transformatorji &#124; Nanoelektronika
<CrazyLemon> sam ene imajo 30va
<CrazyLemon> druge pa 10.5va
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :D
<CrazyLemon> tole so naked trasnformatorji :D
<dz0ny> mhm, ti si hotel ceneje, to je najceneje
<LorD_DDooM> A si zoher da ti je trafo crknil in ne halogenke?
<dz0ny> kolk so pa stare te lučke?
<LorD_DDooM> ziher*
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ziher..z drugim transformatorjem delajo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam..nekaj let :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39385/#p39385
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mjafko: Re: Namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39386/#p39386
<dz0ny> tole zgornje, zahaja počasi v troll vode
<lynxlynxlynx> disk: 0 bajtov :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: tako ti piše če si v live mode ali wubi
<dz0ny> http://hypem.com/track/1rwqg/Coldplay+-+Fix+You+%28Aylen+Remix%29
<dz0ny> upps
<dz0ny> nvm
<sterna> a tak si ti.
<dz0ny> sterna: i'am committing suicide in tf2, checking logs what they say and writing parser, also "fix you" by coldplay is playing in background. #taksem
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> neb reku ce bi meu "how to murder your parents without getting caught: a practical guide" al pa "kiddy porn for beginners: industry best practices"
<sterna> ampak kej tacga.
<sterna> to si pa neb mislu.
<dz0ny> sterna: nisem vedel da kaj takega obstaja. ME ne zanima...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39387/#p39387
<sterna> dz0ny: i just made it up.
<dz0ny> sterna: yea right :)
<sterna> ne verjames al kaj
<dz0ny> http://hmrp.pl/Ajy76Y#163
<Seniorita> Bazaar vs Git · Version Control Systems · Hammer Principle
<dz0ny> kul stran drugače, unrelated to dev
<zdobersek> ni tu diskusije, zalostno primerjat sploh git s cim drugim.
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> 2 slika http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/4627/afp-pictures-of-the-year-2012
<Seniorita> AFP Pictures of the Year 2012 | HUH.
<CrazyLemon> ah ja!
<CrazyLemon> siolovc je predal težavo telekomu..sedaj pa počakajmo še telekom :)
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/img/screenshots/b4dd8a0e7ec895a24aaf7239f658b95a.png lovely
<CrazyLemon> very nice indeed :>
<dz0ny> sivo žensko skoraj infarkt
<zdobersek> zakaj ni moskih tam na protestu?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm, doma so pa posodo pomivajo, ker se svojih žena/punc/mam bojijo
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj bi moski temu nasprotoval, ker v vsakem primeru zmaga
<dz0ny> :) true,true
<zdobersek> dz0ny, CrazyLemon tf2?
<zdobersek> se kdo?
<dz0ny> 3 je malo malo
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: tf2?
<LorD_DDooM> Danes ne, moram do jutri dokončat projekt.
<zdobersek> je tvoj projekt (F)OSS?
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, službena zadeva
<zdobersek> what to do, what to do ...
<dz0ny> uni4dfx || Sky[x] dhbiker tf2?
<dhbiker> ne morem
<dhbiker> Å¡iht
<uni4dfx> tf2 na linuxu?
<dhbiker> potli po 6ti uri pa lahko
<dz0ny> ok sej jaz bi tud takrat
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: lahko tud na win :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny težko k jih nimam :P
 * dz0ny going offline
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx na linuxu ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zvecer
<zdobersek> grem hobbita gledat ... :>
<CrazyLemon> bloody pirate
<zdobersek> arrrr
<zdobersek> grem v kino, tko da no biggie
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/duhovnik-med-maso-sporocil-da-se-bo-porocil.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Duhovnik med mašo sporočil, da se bo poročil
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^^
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,
<sasa84> čak d pogledam :)
<zdobersek> 'Odločitev, da se bo odpovedal duhovniškemu stanu, je Lombardi najprej posredoval Vatikanu in jo šele potem sporočil tudi svojim ovčicam.'
<zdobersek> kaksne 'ovcice' tocno?
<sasa84> men se zdi kul... je bil fer do sebe, svoje bodoče žene in do svojih vernikov
<CrazyLemon> seveda je bil fer...5 mesecev po tem ko jo je nafilal
<CrazyLemon> in bog ve kako dolgo po tem ko je bil prvič z njo
<CrazyLemon> zelo fer :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cbtf1oyNg-8
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Google Analytics In Real Life - Site Search - YouTube
<sasa84> http://www.fpstrainer.com/
<Seniorita> FPS Trainer
<sasa84> looo, kero obvestilo :D
<zdobersek> THEN FSCKING MAKE UNITY SUPPORT IT
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon, klinc...se zgodi
<sasa84> vsak kej nakuha lohk kdaj
<sasa84> zdobersek, w00t
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> http://d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.net/photos/large/702910649.jpg?key=960425&Expires=1355671188&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIYVGSUJFNRFZBBTA&Signature=gbxoPLljRCy-8MIcR2ksS1oM8WbkpcR88RJBC8yDxsQ0X9k~lIYoZjy8cDB3ZTDXObFUnyCY2UH5DwDejBIMF8Zui5uS8IDB0qcse0DECN1EgbnBDj-jQR-n58ox35KsehtvpGisQo8YHkltT9Ay~55lYFKc6MMkWEHE9d3SLn8_
<sasa84> ups..
<sasa84> http://twitpic.com/bmhtbt
<Seniorita> LOL!! Hvala @15422R  on Twitpic
<sasa84> tole slikco poglejet :)
<sasa84> poglejte*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 install, unallocated space na HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39388/#p39388
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/abhv do you remember?
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 20:00:18
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. fake
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je bilo včeraj..kje maš tisto statistiko :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://89.212.110.180:2403/
<Seniorita> TF2 Ubuntu.si server
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> to je že bolše
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> ljubitelji grozljivk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tphofvvDzTM
<Seniorita> 13 Real Asian Horror Stories (Eng Sub) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/846938351012409765/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<CrazyLemon> matr tale je hulu pa res zakon
<dz0ny> prek česa gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny browserja
<CrazyLemon> s pomočjo "tvojega" addona
<dz0ny> a še dela tisto? ker nekaj časa ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> za tf nas spet ni, ehh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne
<CrazyLemon> ti js zdobersek dhbiker pa Sky[x] je neki tudi omenjal
<CrazyLemon> sam zdobersek je zahinavu
<CrazyLemon> again
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> smo spet samo trije
<R33D3M33R> potrpite folks, do torka ni več daleč :)
<R33D3M33R> (bi pa bilo hecno, če bi jaz v torek na to pozabil :))))
<R33D3M33R> Pa dajte topic spremenit: Ne sprasuj, ce lahko - (kulturno!) vprasaj (in pocakaj). => Ne sprašuj, ce lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R no can do
<R33D3M33R> ker?
<R33D3M33R> ok, šumnike zaradi mene lahko izpustiš, ampak trenutno je ta stavek nelogičen
<CrazyLemon> topic char limit
<R33D3M33R> ne sprašuj, če lahko - kaj?
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprasuj, ce lahko vprasas - (kulturno!) vprasaj (in pocakaj).
<R33D3M33R> jah, no vidiš da gre :)
<CrazyLemon> ja no ni se mi dalo
<R33D3M33R> pa Å¡umnike bi lahko dodal ...
<CrazyLemon> ampak nisem mel druge izbire
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> play child..play
<dz0ny> dhbiker uni4dfx tf2?
<sasa84> vsi dobijo opke, sam saška ne :(
<dhbiker> dz0ny: sem v igri samo ne vem ipja
<dz0ny> sasa84:  wtf so opke
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny opeke
<dhbiker> @
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gres
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny grem
<CrazyLemon> kam?
<sasa84> dz0ny, OP
<dhbiker> dz0ny: ip?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<dhbiker> ok
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dobr, bom šla film gledat, d ne bom kšn gay talk motla kle :\
<CrazyLemon> bl gay talk kot ga ti imaš ? nemogoče
<CrazyLemon> :>
* R33D3M33R changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, ce lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<R33D3M33R> hvala CrazyLemon, sploh nisem opazil
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_desert_base), trenutno igrajo dz0ny!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ja kr neki privatkate no...to je men mal sumljiv :o
<dz0ny> sasa84: a ti ne, jaz sem pa zmeri mislu da misliš ti to sajbranje or smth
<sasa84> dz0ny, lej... sajbranje ni pvt na ircu a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> mah pust saso.. ljubosumna rata ko se kdo drug prek pvt pogovarja
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tphofvvDzTM
<Seniorita> 13 Real Asian Horror Stories (Eng Sub) - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> japonci znajo ...
<sterna> bakade!
<sterna> nimam jp instaleran
<dz0ny> dhbiker: poke
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, itak d sm lubosumna
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, a je spuki?
<R33D3M33R> jah, če po pravici povem, je izjemno strašljiv
<R33D3M33R> meni so v nekaterih prizorih Å¡le kar kocine pokonci :)
<R33D3M33R> nisem pa Å¡e pogledal vsega, Å¡e ni dosti pozno :D
<R33D3M33R> pred spanjem bo to zakon
<R33D3M33R> :)
<dz0ny> american horror story je tudi kul
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, zdj sm pogledala par minut... ne bom več :P
<R33D3M33R> hehe, no, jaz vem da ne bom več hodil v dvigala zvečer :D
<sterna> eh, shizoti
<sterna> valda locs fact pa fiction
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker join the game
<zdobersek> brb ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mjafko: Re: Wubi namesti 64-bit namesto 32-bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39389/#p39389
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_desert_base), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
<sterna> mislm da bom dons rajs su na druzinske obveznosti
<sterna> ampak hvala za povabilo
<sasa84> sterna, družinske obveznosti? sounds fun :D
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/16/security-exploit-opens-samsung-exynos-devices-to-attack/
<Seniorita> Security exploit opens Samsung Galaxy S III, Note II to attack, could let apps from Google Play write to Kernel
<marko-_-> a ve kdo
<marko-_-> kako je URL one strani ko si se izpovedal svojih grehov
<marko-_-> ful mi je tečno pa hočem mal brat kako je folk bolan, da se bom boljše počutil o sebi
<marko-_-> ne najdem nikakor več
<marko-_-> pa slovenska je bila
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma, ampak tle maš tud dobre https://www.fmylife.com/
<Seniorita> FML: Your everyday life stories
<marko-_-> googlal sem vsega boga
<marko-_-> http://spovednica.com/
<Seniorita> Spovednica.com - anonimna virtualna spoved....   povej, spovej, izpovej...
<marko-_-> to je
<marko-_-> sem iskal izpovednica :D
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, slovenska stran je bla
<marko-_-> prečekiraj kategorijo pohlep
<marko-_-> nisem si mislil, da je slovenski narod tako whorish
<marko-_-> mislim pohota
<marko-_-> ne pohlep
<lynxlynxlynx> Sovražim svojo službo. <-- nice troll na pohlepu
<t3ch> sem bil pol leta zaj v indiji
<t3ch> pa komaj cakam da rem nazaj v skladisce delat
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> fucking indija
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj s'pa dol delu?
<t3ch> kadil
<t3ch> pa gledo kake opice so ludi
<t3ch> lahko noc
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> ponavadi slišiš neke duhovne odgovore na to
<marko-_-> to je iskrenost, majkemi
<marko-_-> pohvalno t3ch :D
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<sasa84> marko-_-, dobra opomba :)))
<marko-_-> tenks sasika
<dz0ny> tale ma pa preveč nevarne ideje http://padgeblog.com/2012/12/16/what-microsofts-ie-and-north-korea-have-in-common/
<Seniorita> What Microsoft&#8217;s IE and North Korea Have in Common &laquo; Padgeblog
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-09
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<anny> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny> eni so vstali
<anny> drugi ne
<dz0ny> dan
<yang> evo idioterna tvoj korejski prijatelj bo poslal svojga strica na hladno
<yang> gledam tale ruski yotaphone
<yang> nek eink ekran naj bi imel
<idioterna> yang: mislis tvoj korejski prijatelj?
<yang> idioterna a nis ti nek zagovornik korejskega sistema ?
<idioterna> yang: ne, ti si.
<yang> dobr. brezveze.
<idioterna> sej nism js tist k pravi da je mladina razpuscena, da politiki sam kradejo, da je vse ena sama zarota
<idioterna> to v glavnem od tebe zvemo
<yang> povsod je ista zgodba v vseh sistemih. gre se samo za prevlado
<idioterna> ja, skratka, tebi se zdi severna koreja isti smorn k slovenija.
<idioterna> ker sej mamo korupcijo
<yang> premalo dejansko vemo o severni koreji. to kar zvemo je iz zahodnih medijev. a bos americanom verjel kaj je v severni koreji ?
<idioterna> the fuck?
<idioterna> _ti_ premalo ves o severni koreji in _ti_ spremljas ameriske medije
<idioterna> ne jaz.
<Lurker69> pred kratkim sem videl and sploh ne slab korejski dokumantarec o cenzuri
<idioterna> pa un youtube od tistga tipa k se je rodil v zaporu je fajn
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKnS-Adc_2E
<Seniorita> PROPAGANDA | North Korea Documentary Film, Presented By The Coming Crisis - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE for new videos, documentaries and satire. Watch more videos here: http://www.youtube.com/user/comingcrisisvideos/featured Visit our forums: http://...«
<Lurker69> fino za pogledat da vidiš kako so stvari odvisne od perspektive opazovalca
<Lurker69> koreja lahko obtožuje US skoraj istih stvari kot US obtožuje korejo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jasno
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a na ubuntuju lohk resizam root particijo brez darabim reinstlal nardit ?
<idioterna> povecas jo loh
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> tut zmanjsas jo loh brez reinstalla
<idioterna> ne pa brez rebootanja z druzga medija
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> problem je v tem da ma ubuntu v vagrantu po defaultu 40gb root particijo
<anny> en mali slonček se je pozibaval...
<napsy> scary
<CrazyLemon> dva mala slončka sta se pozibavala!
<Sky[x]> oh ja
<Sky[x]> BoxManage: error: Resize hard disk operation for this format is not implemented yet!
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: zakaj si pa fixed dal?
<dz0ny> sej je default growing
<Sky[x]> po defaultu mi je tako dal vagrant :)
<Sky[x]> po defaultu je dal vagrant
<Sky[x]> 4.3 virtualbox mam tud
<yang> sky lahko uporabis tudi logical volume manager. tam lahko poljubno vecas in manjsas particije. dodajas ali odvzemas diske, usb kljucke itd
<Sky[x]> sam res da se to probam :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri je boljši.. cortex a5 ali a9 ?
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa graficni cip?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri prvem (a5) ne piše kera je..pri drugem je pa mali 400 mp
<dz0ny> Cortex-A9 implementations delivering 800 MHz - 2 GHz typical frequency and delivering 5000 DMIPS of performance per core
<dz0ny> Cortex-A5 in low-cost implementations from 400- 800 MHz delivering over 1200 DMIPS of performance
<dz0ny> sam je cist odvisno od tega ce mas driverje itd
<dz0ny> oz kaj kupujes?
<CrazyLemon> a5 je clockan na 1.2ghz a9 pa na 1.5ghz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma sestra bi rada eno cheap tablico za tamale
<CrazyLemon> tko da A9 it is.. hvala :)
<dz0ny> aja pol ni hackerish
<dz0ny> tip :)
<dz0ny> pa ram pa resolucija sta pomembna
<dz0ny> drugo je pa bl tko
<dz0ny> bt sploh ne rabis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..enaka sta :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ve kdo, kje imajo velik nabor gumbnih baterij? zaenkrat sem jih nekaj našel samo v techtrade, pri urarjih pa še nisem bil
<lynxlynxlynx> kalkulatorjev backup je ckrnil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2051-1: GIMP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2051-1/
<anny> CrazyLemon, izbrisala sem stare datoteke, komp pa Å¡e kar dela :) *buc, buc*
<yang> lynx v sten timeu na bavarcu jih sigurno dobis. potem kaksen conrad, delko in druge trgovine z elektroniko
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, delkota nisem poznal
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je zgleda na isti lokaciji ko konrad
<lynxlynxlynx> 2x višja šansa za uspeh
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<yang> ena trgovina je v hali A tam pri sport 2000 na zgornji etazi
<yang> prodajajo razne prckarije modelarska trgovina majo tud take male baterije
<yang> urarji so naceloma malo drazji jaz bi sel v delko oz conrad. pol mas se HTE na roski odvisno kaj ti je blizje
<dz0ny> v hte moras ponavadi narocit prej
<dz0ny> .apt php-xhprof
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> .apt php5-xhprof
<jabuk> php5-xhprof
<CrazyLemon> anny ne verjamem!
<anny> pfft
<anny> suit yourself :)
 * CrazyLemon suits up
<anny> nice
<CrazyLemon> a so posledice viroze Å¡e prisotne? :)
<anny> nope
<msev> jou jou
<msev> dons bom uvedel eno žrtev v svet linuxa :D
<msev> bom namreč punci dol vrgu visto pa nanesu mint pomoje
<msev> tko da bom vrjetn rabu za inštalacijo (particioniranje pa to) mal supporta
<CrazyLemon> supportal bomo tvojo punco..ti se pa kr sam znajdi
<CrazyLemon> :))
<msev> ok zj sm u biosu od njenga thinkpada z61m
<msev> kle u boot orderju
<msev> ma "usb fdd" "-usb cdrom" in pa "-usb hdd"
<msev> kerga nj dam kot prvega
<msev> zj ma usb fdd ampak se ne boota z usb imagea k ma vkloplenga
<msev> CrazyLemon,
<dz0ny> usb hdd
<dz0ny> to so usb kljucki
<msev> aha ok
<msev> ql tnx
<dz0ny> kaj ji bos pa dal
<msev> mint 15 xfce
<dz0ny> a ni ze 16 zjej
<msev> release candidate je sam
<msev> ni Å¡e approved
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> relase
<dz0ny> je bil
<msev> ja cinnamon je
<msev> sam xfce spin pa Å¡e ni
<msev> in ker je njen laptop bl Å¡voh bom raj dal xfce
<msev> mogoč bi blo bolš xubuntu 13.10, sam sm meu klućk lih že prpravlen
<msev> a kj veš tale mint ni rolling release a se usen da posodobit na novejšo verzijo direktno iz os-ja
<msev> a je treba spet na novo z usb klučka
<dz0ny> lahko posodabljas
<dz0ny> sam bl pocasni so
<msev> ql pol nema blema
<dz0ny> pa jaz bi kernel 3.11 daj
<dz0ny> dal
<dz0ny> dost bl stable od 3.8 al
<msev> sm si pogledou en filmčk kko kompajlat kernel pa ne zgleda tko težko
<msev> si bom magar zase tut to naredil
<msev> k mam Å¡e kr 3.8
<dz0ny> ne lol
<dz0ny> sej mas v repotu
<msev> hehe :D
<dz0ny> sam namestis
<msev> ka pa je fora da eni hočejo vanilla direkt od linusa
<dz0ny> preseravanje
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> .apt backport saucy
<msev> ej za bootat z usbja ne rabm nč prtisnt ane če je usb hdd 1. prioriteta
<Sky[x]> naj ne bi blo treba ja :)
<dz0ny> .yt tlc virgin kiss
<jabuk> Virgin Couple First Kiss - Extended(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7JfkPRdHao ♥1,025 ▶1,464,955
<msev> dang usb support mam enabled, pa probu sm oba usb porta pa mi noče :)
<dz0ny> rofld
<dz0ny> zapec plop na cd
<dz0ny> pa bootaj pol
<dz0ny> pa zihr ma f12 tipko za usb boot
<dz0ny> al pa f8
<msev> loh probam
<msev> sicer piše sam un thinkpad, pa prtisn modro tipko če hočš interruptat boot
<msev> da greš u bios pol
<msev> ne vid usbja v boot menu-ju
<dz0ny> hm
<msev> pa problem je k ji v visti ni delal cd pogon, lah d je softwareska lah pa tut hardwareska napaka
<dz0ny> kolk je pa star to
<msev> fuuuul
<msev> cca 9 let
<dz0ny> a ethernet boot ma?
<msev> dunno
<msev> bom pogledu
<dz0ny> to ti je pol se edina moznost
<dz0ny> na plop starni mas pol vse opisano
<msev> nevermind zj mi je pa nekak ratal
<msev> sm prtisnu f8 pa Å¡e f12 lol
<dz0ny> ja :)
<msev> zgleda je bil f8 klučn k prej k sm f12 ni vidu usb klučka
<msev> a je vseen če nism na net povezan pr inštalaciji?
<Sky[x]> f8 je safe mode za win :D
<msev> ok Å¡ifrirat ji nne rabm namesttev pomoje
<msev> a nj uporabm LVM?
<msev> toj pomoje kul k lahko velikost razdelkov kontroliraš
<msev> tipkovnico mi je zaznal kot hrvaško
<msev> k sm dal zaznaj razporeditev tipk a je to kul a je vsen če dam slovenska
<dz0ny> go with slo
<msev> sj to lah Å¡e pol spreminjam notr ane
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam zakaj si dal hr
<msev> tko mi je zaznal
<msev> :D, pol sm dal na slovensko
<dz0ny> to je kr old bug
<dz0ny> nihce tistega ne smirgla
<dz0ny> slo naj bi blo sam z naso tipkovnico
<dz0ny> k je pa itsk nihce ne dela
<msev> ql
<msev> zj se namešča pol te bom pa kj še povprašal če bo treba kj za wifi poštimat etc. :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looooool!
<CrazyLemon> (virgin kiss)
<CrazyLemon> slučajno sm to lih par dni nazaj vidu na TLCju
<CrazyLemon> omfg! :D
<dz0ny> sej sta simpatična
<dz0ny> sam mene spominja na psa k gloda kost
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu sam tist del po poroki
<CrazyLemon> faaak..ženska mu ni dala miru
<CrazyLemon> nonstop ga je "glodala" :D
<dz0ny> lol če je pa lusno no
<msev> dang a wifi bi mogu delat out of the box
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> ne
<msev> gumb je bil ugasnen :D
<dz0ny> ponavad rab en blob
<msev> dobr so far so good
<CrazyLemon> 9 let star laptop je..bod vesel če tipkovnica dela
<dz0ny> monitor
<msev> disk
<msev> brb
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PoKkIjIk1U
<Seniorita> Lär Dig Dansa Disco På Finska - YouTube
<idioterna> oh dear
<idioterna> ze title mi ful pove
<anny> loll
<anny> no, tastari so vsaj za žur
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> moskau
<idioterna> haha
<yang> sasa84_: iks-ka-konen lol
<idioterna> finci so itak party people
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx1vZJSDNHc
<Seniorita> Ievan Polkka - Lumberjack band 1952 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ievan Polkka 1952 Thure Bahne'n Elokuvasta Savotan Sanni ,On lautalla pienoinen kahvila Tukkilais orkesteri,Timberjack band«
<yang> idioterna: skoda nima FBja, bi lahko tam trolal
<yang> jst skoz trolam tm
<idioterna> ja ni cudn pol da te zasledujejo ruski vohuni
<yang> hehe
<anny> finci so party žvali sam vodka mora bit zdraven
<anny> lp
<yang> oni so bolj za metal
<yang> letos jih je blo okol 1500 na eurobasketu
<yang> a ves finto, ko so objavili podatke da so slovenci na 3. mestu v evropi po pitju alkohola, pa so pol rekli eni, da naj pripeljejo tiste prve in druge, da jih naucimo piti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Cinnamon  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41179/#p41179
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41180/#p41180
<marko-_-> ej a je kak public ftp al pa če ma kdo, rabil bi nekaj testirat pri skripti če mi dela upload na ftp strežnik
<marko-_-> pa nimam zdaj pri roki :D
<dz0ny> Matthai: you are on linux
<dz0ny> isntall proftpd
<marko-_-> a meni govoriš?
<dz0ny> yep en tabb premal :)
<marko-_-> ja sej vem da bi lahko, samo hočem remote probat če delat, na neki random  ftp. Razumeš?
<dz0ny> in kaka je razlika :)?
<dz0ny> sej lahko omejiš hitrost
<dz0ny> prej ali sej se boš moral naučit kako simulirat zadeve
<marko-_-> pa ne vem, nisem hotel sprobat v internem networku, ampak zunanjem, da bi se zazihral:D
<marko-_-> zdaj sem recimo naletel na en problem
<marko-_-> uporabljam scp za prenos preko sshja pa ftpja in preko sshja dela normalno za ftp pa sem probal ta server ftp.rzg.mpg.de ki ponuja anonymous račun brez gesla za uploadanje fajlov. Pa ko zaženem s scp me vpraša za login in  vnesem anonymous pa me poveži pa vseeno zateži za geslo
<dz0ny> panavad je anonymous geslo
<marko-_-> ni
<marko-_-> saj če grem tak
<marko-_-> ftp -> o -> ip -> upor ime
<marko-_-> pol dela
<marko-_-> če pa scp fajl anonymous@ip:/home/anonymous/ pa me vpraša za geslo
<marko-_-> a ni scp tudi za ftp
<lynxlynxlynx> sftp
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, tudi tukaj me vpraša
<marko-_-> probaj sam
<marko-_-> sftp anonymous@ftp.rzg.mpg.de
<marko-_-> pa pol ftp -> o -> ftp.rzg.mpg.de -> anonymous pa enter
<marko-_-> tak pa gre
<lynxlynxlynx> a si probal s praznim geslom
<lynxlynxlynx> neinteraktivno mislim
<marko-_-> fak no
<marko-_-> ftp -n $ip
<marko-_-> 			user $username
<marko-_-> v skripti to ne dela
<marko-_-> ročno ftp $ip
<marko-_-> user anonymous
<marko-_-> pa dela
<lynxlynxlynx> gesla mu ne poveš
<dz0ny> mhm ponavad ga moraš prek stdin poslat
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bo delal prek klasike
<lynxlynxlynx> ful mi neki net Å¡teka zadnjo uro in traja, da preverim
<marko-_-> kako to mislita?
<marko-_-> sem malo tudi gledal druge skripte, na isti poti sem, samo njim kao dela, a meni ne
<lynxlynxlynx> on <<< jaz pa :
<marko-_-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1894347/how-to-upload-ftp-files-to-server-in-a-bash-script
<Seniorita> How to upload (FTP) files to server in a bash script? - Stack Overflow
<marko-_-> če naredim tak kot tu
<marko-_-> mi vso ostalo kodo po end-of-session ne obarva nazaj, kar pomeni da se ne konča  end-of-session=
<marko-_-> skripta se niti ne požene
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj je taki problem okoli tega ftpja :D
<marko-_-> itak pa je ta public server čuden zadeva zato sem prosil če ma kdo ftp da bi probal
<marko-_-> prav z usernamom in passwordom
<dz0ny> marko-_-: lftp -c "set ftp:list-options -a; open ftp://#{login}:#{password}@#{ftp_host}; lcd #{app_path}; cd #{deploy_to}; mirror --reverse --delete --use-cache --verbose --allow-chown --allow-suid --no-umask --parallel=2 --exclude-glob .git --exclude-glob *.log"
<dz0ny> to je tak produkcijski ftps sync
<dz0ny> ftp
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> hvala
<marko-_-> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pol si narobe prepisal/skopiral
<marko-_-> okej to je zdaj že čudno
<marko-_-> glej to
<marko-_-> evo sem porihtal
<marko-_-> super!
<marko-_-> hvala vam  :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu mi je skril launcher
<dz0ny> ccsm
<dz0ny> pa unity plugin omogoc :)
<CrazyLemon> ma bug je nek
<CrazyLemon> unity dela
<CrazyLemon> sam hudič ni hotu launcherja prikazat
<CrazyLemon> iz neznanega razloga
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-10
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Best Linux Applications of 2013  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZzYNzZ5rOdY/top-10-linux-apps-of-2013
<napsy> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<upd_> dan
<upd> napsy, že kdaj delal z cubic hermite spline ?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> vsem skupaj :)
<napsy> upd: nop
<napsy> Sky[x]: jo
<upd> ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Cinnamon  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41181/#p41181
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41182/#p41182
<anny> dan
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<anny> dobro jutro, krejzi!
<anny> si pozajtrkoval?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, je bil petelinji zajtrk ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sort of
<CrazyLemon> pašteto sm jedu..tko da je bil zihr not kak kos petelina
<Sky[x]> hehe ql ql :D
<CrazyLemon> anny sem! hvala na vprašanju!
<anny> prosim :)
<anny> upam, da je bilo dobro
<CrazyLemon> ti glede na to da si vstala ob 4ih si že dvakrat jedla ane! :)
<anny> Sky[x], petelinji zajtrk imamo lahko ženske in roza osebki
<Sky[x]> aja sam res :D
<CrazyLemon> anny argeta je vedno dobra! </promo> :)
<anny> mmm
<anny> tunina
<Sky[x]> anny, in si ga ti mogoce imela danes ? :P
<anny> res je, zdaj imam že kosilo
<Sky[x]> zaspan sem ratal :)
<anny> Sky[x] včeraj
<Sky[x]> se je odrezal petelin ? :P
<anny> odrezal ali odvezal?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1sgg8n/microsoft_removes_ubuntu_isos_from_polish_file/
<Seniorita> Microsoft removes Ubuntu ISOs from Polish file hosting "Chomikuj.pl" as "copyright infringement" : linux
<Seniorita> »> Files with Ubuntu on Chomikuj.pl are reported by Microsoft as an infringement of the copyright of this company - our reader reports. [Google trans...«
<anny> loool
<anny> poznam to stran...gor je toliko pokradenega materiala, da je zaloge za entavžent let
<anny> in oni gredo umaknit ubuntu!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41183/#p41183
<dz0ny_> jp they fear it
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROJy9TlhxtY
<Seniorita> Get NAKED : Four Seasons Condoms #GetNAKED - YouTube
<Seniorita> »BANNED FROM TELEVISION #GetNAKED Watch Four Seasons Condoms commercial for NAKED condoms, available in four sizes. Please share and comment. Written and dire...«
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/d7bhDPN.jpg
<dz0ny_> idioterna: a nis reku da ne voziš avta?
<dz0ny_> :>
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nism tega reku
<CrazyLemon> vozi avto..Å¡e raje pa poseda po avtu
<idioterna> lihkar sm 2 uri pa pol vozu avto
<CrazyLemon> /s/po/na
<idioterna> kadar lahko, vedno izberem bicikl
<idioterna> na zalost nimam dost dobre cize da bi v maribor odpelu par serverjov
<slax0r> idioterna: na serverje zmonitraj kolescke, pa priklop enga za drugim na bicikl, naprej se pa der *chu chu*
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> sm ze probu, pa me po klancu dol prehitijo
<slax0r> server-train derailed :P
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GTK 3.10 Lands In Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/U1alkaP8KC8/gtk-310-lands-in-ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr.html
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> cer
<Sky[x]> dan
<idioterna> gdo je ze colnago fag tle
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik
<Seniorita> Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Road Bike Party 2 is here! Martyn Ashton and two very special guests take you on a new journey with a new bike in RBP 2. Follow GCN on YouTube: http://gcn.eu...«
<CrazyLemon> lep..pa Å¡e z diski
<dz0ny_> http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/gallery/#/all/32
<Seniorita> Data centers – Google Data centers
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am.. a je accordion v jquery paketu?
<dz0ny_> jqueryui
<Sky[x]> jp ce ga izberes
<Sky[x]> lahko poklikas da sam dolocene
<CrazyLemon> meh..sm mislu da je v jquery.js
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: More Work To Support Nvidia Optimus Lands In Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/spvExKDbPrM/more-work-to-support-nvidia-optimus.html
<anny> bitcoin me umrčkal
<anny> *je
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kko pa to zgleda?
<idioterna> 17:20< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      953.000 USD (-6.990 USD)
<idioterna> 17:20< coinmaster> [Stamp] BTC      938.840 USD (-0.020 USD)
<idioterna> men zgleda kr ziv
<anny> počakaj nekaj dni
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu noče prikazat chromea
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny_> kje?
<dz0ny_> men dela bp
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi meni
<CrazyLemon> to je nov feature
<CrazyLemon> če recimo preklopim na chrome prek alt - tab
<CrazyLemon> ga ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> če uporabim super + w
<CrazyLemon> ga sploh ne pokaže med okni
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da sta dva okna pri chromeu odprta
<CrazyLemon> ne je.. 5%
<CrazyLemon> prav moram rebootat
<dz0ny_> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2013/12/new-chromecast-apps-for-holidays.html
<Seniorita> Google Chrome Blog: New Chromecast apps for the holidays
<CrazyLemon> nč..moram rebootat če ne ne bo nič od tega chromea
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> še vedno ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> ffs google
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj -stable dela
<yang> dz0ny_: ja kr mal vecji korak tejle DCji od Googlove "garaze"
<dz0ny_> uh oh?
<yang> ja a ne ves, da sta v garatzi zacela biznis
<yang> pac kukr verjames ane
<dz0ny_> ja kr mal vecji korak tejle DCji od Googlove "garaze"
<dz0ny_> kva to pomen decode
<dz0ny_> DC-ji?
<yang> ja tist link od DCjev ko si pejstal
<dz0ny_> huh?
<dz0ny_> drm crap?
<yang> hocm rect, da so se kar razsirili
<CrazyLemon> DC - data center
<dz0ny_> joj kdaj je bo to ze?
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> !
<dz0ny_> yang: a to cel kanal za nazaj beres?
<yang> The domain name for Google was registered on September 15, 1997,[42] and the company was incorporated on September 4, 1998. It was based in a friend's (Susan Wojcicki[26]) garage in Menlo Park, California. Craig Silverstein, a fellow PhD student at Stanford, was hired as the first employee.[26][43][44]
<dz0ny_> .apt libqtsingleapplication
<dz0ny_> dfq je to
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: men programsko središče ne dela
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> lovin it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol :D
<dz0ny_> libQtSolutions_SingleApplication-2.6.so.1
<dz0ny_> is missing
<dz0ny_> dunno kako sem to zbrisal
<dz0ny_> ubuntu je offical mainstream
<dz0ny_> je treba prave dll met
<dz0ny_> a mi kdo shara tole?
<dz0ny_> dfq je zdej to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libQtSolutions_SingleApplication-2.6.so.1
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- libQtSolutions_SingleApplication-2.6.so.1
<idioterna> anny: ok, bom pocakal :)
<idioterna> anny: upam da imas prav, ker mam vrece dnarja prstimane za nakup.
<idioterna> ampak nocm kupovat dokler je drago.
<anny> ti kr
<anny> vprašamo babo vango?
<idioterna> sm ze, prav da bom bogat ko svina.
<yang> a nis ze zadost bogat ?
<idioterna> tko da verjamem v bitcopin
<idioterna> bitcoin
<idioterna> yang: rad bi bil tok bogat da bi odprl ljudsko kuhinjo v centru ljubljane
<idioterna> nasprot magistrata.
<yang> ppol bi te lincal
<idioterna> je m'en fous
<idioterna> ce mamo kapitalizem ga mormo met za vse
<yang> a si vidu kdaj da bogatasi za reveza skrbi ?
<idioterna> ubistvu sem ja
<yang> pr nas mislim
<idioterna> tut ja
<yang> aha ok, jst se nisem
<yang> sem pa vidu precej bogatasev ze
<idioterna> js bogatase bolj mal vidim, k ne spremljam medijev.
<idioterna> vidm pa reveze, k se vozm z biciklom
<idioterna> na zalost ne morm vsem pomagat
<yang> ja revezev je definitvno vec
<idioterna> parim placujem rento
<yang> no saj vsa cast, da pomagas
<yang> to se vedno obrestuje
<idioterna> v resnici se ne
<yang> karmicno
<yang> :)
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> happiness factor je vsekakor velik v takem primeru
<yang> sicer pa sej ves kako je, vsak bogatas se najbolj boji tega da bi bil reven
<idioterna> je pa kr kompleksno v sloveniji
<idioterna> veliko revnih sovrazi tistega, ki jim pomaga
<yang> aja en super link je bil ko so srota intervjuval na radio gaga, to je kake 3 tedne nazaj poglej v arhiv ful dobro
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je sort
<idioterna> sort
<idioterna> srot
<yang> srot
<yang> bosko
<idioterna> pisuka te poklicne deformacije
<idioterna> ja mislim poznam ime
<idioterna> ne poznam cloveka
<idioterna> a to je pivovarna lasko guy?
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim intervjuval so ga na temo bogastva no
<yang> je blo kr dost realno
<anny> pejmo
<yang> se strinjam s pogledom
<anny> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> lahko noc
<idioterna> yang: splaca se ti pogledat kaj znanost pravi o tem
<idioterna> zlo zanimive reci
<yang> o boastvu
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q1dgn_C0AU
<Seniorita> Dan Gilbert: The surprising science of happiness - YouTube
<idioterna> tut o bogastvu ja
<Seniorita> »http://www.ted.com Dan Gilbert, author of Stumbling on Happiness, challenges the idea that we'll be miserable if we don't get what we want. Our "psychologica...«
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwQFSc9mHyA
<Seniorita> Prof. Dan Gilbert -- The Science of Happiness: What Your Mother Didn't Tell You - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Most of us think we know what would make us happy and that our only problem is getting it. But research in psychology, behavioral economics, and cognitive ne...«
<idioterna> ta tadrug video je kr dobr
<idioterna> k pac folk rad rece "money cant buy happiness"
<idioterna> znanost pa pravi, da to ni res
<idioterna> da 40-70 jurjev dolarjev na leto
<idioterna> kupi ogromno srece
<idioterna> nad tem pragom pa ucinkovitost nakupovanja srece upada logaritemsko :)
<yang> idioterna: nevem, sam ponavadi je tko, da je v zahodnem svetu vrednota denar (saj je v bistvu povsod), ampak ce gres dol v afriko so mi pravli da so tam ljudje veseli kljub temu da zivijo samo v kolibah
<idioterna> ja, sej je tricky business to
<idioterna> recimo pravijo tudi da so otroci vir srece
<idioterna> znanost pa pravi, da to ni res
<idioterna> da so ljudje z otroci vedno manj srecni kot tisti brez otrok
<idioterna> ne vedno
<idioterna> v povprecju
<idioterna> pardon :)
<idioterna> to sm hudo napako naredu
<yang> recimo une Nube k hod kriznar k njim uni nimajo nic, pa se pulijo za njihovo zemljo ker so tam naravna bogastva, ampak unim nic ne manjka, ko so lacni ujamejo kaksnega ptica al pa kaksno govedo zakoljejo pa je cela vas sita
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to je kr romanticna predstava o nubah
<idioterna> v resnici ni tok happy vse
<yang> dobr knjige nisem bral
<idioterna> je pa res da je dalec od tega kar mamo v zahodni civilizaciji
<idioterna> jaz sem jo prebral pa kriznar zlo rad olepsa stvari
<yang> amapk jih uni "pozeruhi" crnski preganjajo skoz
<idioterna> ja vojna je basically
<idioterna> oz. zdej ni vec ker so jih ze prakticno zradiral
<yang> ... ja iztrebli so jih, kot so spanci indijance
<yang> recimo dobra prispodoba je v filmu bogovi so padli na glavo
<yang> ko pravijo da niso poznali nobene lastnine
<yang> pol pa pade flasa kokakole iz neba
<yang> in jim je samo probleme prinesla
<yang> mislim, malo karikiram ampak ves kaj zelim povedat
<yang> verjetno ga ni vec placa, da bi lahko zivel, ne da bi se pehal za denar
<yang> so dolocene populacije, ki so imajo malo vec vrednot
<yang> in bolj skrbijo za drzavljane
<yang> dolocene pa spet manj
<yang> V Indiji se nisem bil, sem pa slisal marsikaj, tam majo ta svetisca in tudi menihi ki so brez imetja, ne bodo umrli od lakote
<yang> ampak je taka tradicija tam
<yang> da je cast, ce nahranis mmeniha
<lynxlynxlynx> pehanje za denarjem je lastna odločitev
<yang> tukaj pa poglej je ravno obratno, ce zelis nahraniti brezdomca, imas ogromno pravnih ovir za to, saj lynxlynxlynx ve bolje kot jaz
<yang> brezdomca/brezdomce...
<lynxlynxlynx> ni hudih ovir, un gostilničar samo ni razumel davkarije dobro
<lynxlynxlynx> na zaloški se je recimo lih odprla razdeljevalnica hrane
<yang> mislim da je blo vceraj pri porocilih, kaksen porast je md tistimi ki pridejo po brezplacne obroke hrane, na splosno v evropi
<yang> danes sem pa po radiu slisal
<yang> da se je prijavilo 780 dijakov za subvencionirano prehrano
<yang> v lanskem letu pa jih je bilo 50
<yang> to pomeni vec kot 1000% porast
<yang> od tega so nabrali preko donacij 8000 eur to bo za 40 dijakov po 200 eur
<yang> samo kaj pa ostalih 740
<yang> bo ostallo brez subvencije
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja
<lynxlynxlynx> kar presenetljivo, da jih je bilo lani samo 50
<yang> ja res
<yang> kaksna razlika
<yang> ok idioterna ce bos odprl ljudsko kuhno pridem kaj pomagat :)
<yang> sicer ne vem kako vlogo bi lahko prevzel, morda urejanje spletne strani hehe
<yang> pa ves da pri tolikih bogatasih bi lahko ze kak odprl to
<yang> pa ocitno nihce nima posluha
<msevphone> A razn linuxmce-ja obstaja se ksn drug app/iso za hisno avtomacijo?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: je kaksna statistika koliko jih pride na zalosko ?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: verjetno so tisti ki pridejo res ze zelo obupani, vecina revscine je prikrite
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: vcasih vidim kaksne "klosarje", ki radi kaj pojejo tudi v intersparu
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ni Å¡e en mesec odprto
<lynxlynxlynx> moram it kdaj tja jest
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne bomo ljudje z več "sreče" hodili zraven, nikoli ne bo zmanjkalo stigme
<yang> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem pa, če tale dela tud po tem principu
<lynxlynxlynx> uno v centru je
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr, Å¡e ena printscreen poslan kot docx
<yang> 19:52 < idioterna> je pa kr kompleksno v sloveniji
<yang> 19:52 < idioterna> veliko revnih sovrazi tistega, ki jim pomaga
<yang> zakaj ?
<yang> dobro mislim da nekako tudi razumem
<yang> verjetno zarad slovenske vsesplosne fovsije
<lynxlynxlynx> zaradi ponosa, težko je naenkrat začet sprejemat pomoč, sploh če si še delavno sposoben
<yang> ja
<yang> drzi
<yang> sam sej ves kako je, vcasih bi clovek rad pomagal, ampak ce imas se zase premalo ne mores se drugim dajat
<yang> sicer mi je idioterna dobro svetoval, da naj klosarjem ne dajem denarja ampak raje sendvic
<yang> od mladih narkomanov pa tudi velikokrat slisis ze izguljeno frazo "rabim za vlak"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a imaš minutko časa za en sajbr? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kompliciran problem
<msevphone> Crazylemon a mas rpi?
<CrazyLemon> msevphone nope.. imam pa telefon!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hm
<dz0ny_> kaj te muč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ accordion :)
<msevphone> Ka pa ti dzony a mas raspberrypi
<dz0ny_> msevphone: jes
<msevphone> Ka pa delas z nemu
<msevphone> Kaj laufas gor
<dz0ny_> msevphone: secret :)
<idioterna> yang: ja narkici dost pogosto rabjo za vlak
<idioterna> mogoce jim lahko podaris kaksno siemens lokomotivo.
<msevphone> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: no?
<msevphone> Zoneminder? :)
<dz0ny_> msevphone: chromecast
<idioterna> yang: sicer majo pa v mongoliji se vedno zakonodajo tko urejeno, da je prakticno vsa zemlja last drzave
<idioterna> in je legalno ustrezno urejen status nomadov
<yang> idioterna: jst takim recem da nimam drobiza, oz se nekako izmuznem mislim pa si "tvoj vlak je ze odpeljal"
<msevphone> Dzony a si slucajn kdaj probu linuxmce :)
<yang> idioterna: ja zanimivo tej nomadi, nihce jih ne preganja
<idioterna> ja zakaj bi pa jih?
<yang> idioterna: tukaj pri nas je vse "privat"
<idioterna> ja, tam ni ograj
<idioterna> to je njihov turisticni slogan
<idioterna> http://www.pbs.org/frontlineworld/rough/2007/04/mongolia_land_w.html
<Seniorita> FRONTLINE/WORLD . Rough Cut . Mongolia: Land Without Fences | PBS
<yang> idioterna: v ameriki je se HUJ privat, no treespassing, prides z avtom do ograje, pa te ustreli
<lynxlynxlynx> pretiravaš
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res carsko, da je pri nas prost dostop do gozda, kar ni samoumevno
<yang> ja mapk vecino gozda je privatnega
<yang> lahko bi te kaj preganjal
<idioterna> pri nas ne
<yang> sam vecinoma te ne, k tam tut nikol nobenga ni
<lynxlynxlynx> nimajo podlage
<idioterna> pri nas je zakonodaja taka, da dostopa do gozdov, vodnih virov in obale ne smes omejiti.
<idioterna> edina izjema so urejene turisticne povrsine s koncesijo
<lynxlynxlynx> "edina"
<idioterna> v zakonu
<idioterna> v naravi tut crne gradnje politicnih veljakov :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pravim, ni res
<idioterna> a je se kej?
<lynxlynxlynx> maš še gozdove, kjer ni dostopa zaradi vojske in/ali znanosti
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> mas prav ja
<idioterna> sam to drug zakon opredeljuje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa na vvo prve stopnje tudi ne
<lynxlynxlynx> za vsako stvar je posebi zakon, ni enega o dostopnosti
<idioterna> natura 2000 je kul
<idioterna> ce koga sovrazis mu sam parcelo das pod to
<idioterna> pa ne more nc vec, forever.
<yang> kul je da se ne sme zidat ob jezerih
<yang> hocem rect v TNPju
<yang> recimo vsa avstrijska jezera so obdana s privat hisami
<yang> ne mors sploh do plaze
<yang> kopas se lahko samo na parceli od hotela , pa se to mors precej placat, al pa na javnem kopaliscu
<yang> poleti sem se kopal na vrbskem jezeru
<yang> 3 eur je karta bla po 15. uri
<idioterna> js grem u bohn
<yang>  ja z biciklom je bols it v bohinj, k z avtom nimas tm kje parkirat
<yang> na bledu se se da
<dz0ny_> haha http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/chain_of_command.png
<yang> dz0ny_: ;)
<dz0ny_> se en manjka
<dz0ny_> china businessman who provided 1 red button (DC 12V)
<yang> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, n2k sploh ni tak problem
<lynxlynxlynx> stvari niso avtomatsko zavarovane
<dz0ny_> !g minuteman 000000000
<Seniorita> Permissive Action Link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permissive_Action_Link
<dz0ny_> hm silos minuteman unsecured
<dz0ny_> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/11/nearly-two-decades-nuclear-launch-code-minuteman-silos-united-states-00000000/
<Seniorita> For Nearly Two Decades the Nuclear Launch Code at all Minuteman Silos in the United States Was 00000000
<Seniorita> »Today I found out that during the height of the Cold War, the US military put such an emphasis on a rapid response to an attack on American soil, that to minimize any foreseeable delay in launching a nuclear missile, for nearly two decades they intentionally set the launch codes at every silo in the [&hellip«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iW-8xPw3k
<Seniorita> Spaceballs 12345 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A scene from the movie "Spaceballs" (MGM, 1987). I use it to educate people to choose better "combinations" aka passwords. The scene has been slightly edited...«
<dz0ny_> pa se to https://www.aclu.org/meet-jack-or-what-government-could-do-all-location-data
<Seniorita> Meet Jack. Or, What The Government Could Do With All That Location Data | American Civil Liberties Union
<Seniorita> »First, before we look into that alert, the system lets us quickly access a variety of background information about our subject. To start with of course, we can easily see Mr. Benjamin’s movements throughout the course of the day:A sense of the subject’s movements over time can als...«
<msevphone> Dzony za raspberry ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/
<CrazyLemon> a kdo pozna slovenianseo.com ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: o/
<dz0ny_> seo je en tak bulshit
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny_ :)
<dz0ny_> kje se potepas
<dz0ny_> btw kaj ste mel na rakeku zjutraj?
<dz0ny_> izbeglica?
<sasa84> ne dz0ny_ .... od mami prjatlco so najdl mrtvo :(
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> sorry
<dz0ny_> kaj je pa blo?
<sasa84> nč se še ne ve
<idioterna> a v domacem flatu
<sasa84> ob železnici, k je nasip
<sasa84> so jo pogrešal par dni
<idioterna> shit to
<idioterna> se bojim da je sezona za samomore :\
<sasa84> idioterna, vse sort pride...
<idioterna> no,
<idioterna> sozalje
<idioterna> v upanju, da ni trpela.
<sasa84> izredno dobra ženska, ki pa je cel lajf trpela, hudo trpela... upam, da vsaj zadnje minute ni in da ji je zdej nekje dost bolš kt tuki
<dz0ny_> zdravlje al družba?
<dz0ny_> zdravje*
<dz0ny_> sej ne vem ker je hujše
<sasa84> dz0ny_, če se začne že v otroštvu... in ti do 11ga leta umre že mami, imaš mačeho, k je žleht kt sam satan, in nekega dne se zbudiš pa vidš zravn sebe očeta, k seej obesu...
<sasa84> in pol se stvari v lajfu kr ne končajo... skoz je neki za sprot
<idioterna> aha kul ja
<sasa84> majke mi... pa ni šans, d bi v prejšnjem lajfu pokasiru tok bad karme
<idioterna> poznam to storijo
<idioterna> vzdrzujem enga k ma podobno
<idioterna> sicer ma naravno mamo k je zleht k hudic
<idioterna> ampak mu nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> mogoce se mal bl zajeban k jo ma uresnic rad
<sasa84> idioterna, ampak čoovk je dejansko res najbl trpežna žival a ne
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem, psi majo kr visok prag bolecine
<sasa84> ampak si delamo kr konkurenco ;)
<dz0ny_> ln
<sasa84> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41184/#p41184
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 26 Released With On Demand Java Plugin Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cXfKe8eYeKI/firefox-26-released
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Sign First Ubuntu Touch Hardware Partner, ‘High-End Phone’ To Debut in 2014  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CHTZZKETRRI/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-11
<upd> 0.000537 LTC 2 centa v 4h!! haha
<napsy> dan
<upd> jo
<napsy> si se zacel ukvarjat z miningom?
<napsy> :)
<upd_> ja sem moral probat ko že tolk dolgo berem od tega :)
<upd_> vidim da je precej useless mogoče ene 2-3 leti prej :)
<napsy> aha
<napsy> ta vlak je ze sel
<napsy> ceprav nikol ne ves
<napsy> mogoc bo pa LTC mel enak bum
<upd_> sej to nikol se ne ve :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41185/#p41185
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4.3°C @11.12.2013 9:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% Veter: severnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 4.16°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:34:17, Sončni zahod: 15:16:38
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zdoberska ni bilo gor odkar je nekdo zadel 21 mio €
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> .yt Nice Guys Finish First
<jabuk> Richard Dawkins - Nice Guys Finish First.avi (ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I71mjZefg8g ♥253 ▶22,273
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pol je zdobbie zadel? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno
<sasa84> zdej je pa res za zahaklat!!! :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 back off! he's mine!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> čeprou... če bi zdobbie zadel... bi verjetno visel na ircu na vseh možnih napravah...nov desktop, nov laptop, nova tablca, nov fon,... itd itd
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti nis ok...ker ne piješ kave!
<CrazyLemon> jah ni še pršu k sebi
<sasa84> al pa naroča :P
<CrazyLemon> pa denarja verjetno ne dobiš v isti sekundi :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, SmellyLemon... a vohaš money money? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 smells like..duel :>
<sasa84> ajv gat bubis CrazyLemon !!!
<CrazyLemon> so do i
<sasa84> pa 1 lukno maš premal crazy...
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič zato..se pa drugje tok bl potrudim!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> za 21 miljončkov se splača a ne :>
<CrazyLemon> 18.8
<CrazyLemon> se ja :p
<CrazyLemon> 17.8*
<sasa84> .yt it's ok to be gay
<jabuk> Tomboy - It's OK to be Gay (lyrics) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjLr1XhBKVQ ♥2,487 ▶414,641
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glej in se uči!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj naj gledam
<sasa84> stajling!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Nautilus Next (GNOME Files App) Mockups  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ZoghksB7W3Q/new-nautilus-next-gnome-files-app.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2052-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2052-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Cordova Will Support Ubuntu Touch In Next Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NxZpGJ_rYw4/cordova-will-support-ubuntu-touch-next-release
<kubanc> hellow! a se kdo spozna na phpmyadmin?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Look at New Nautilus Designs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ry2rWeIBwMg/first-look-new-nautilus-designs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2053-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2053-1/
<CrazyLemon> ne! ampak vem da ga ni pametno uporabljat! vsaj glede na Å¡tevilo poskusov dostopa do phpmyadmina ki jih zaznam :)
<sasa84> .stran twitter.com
<jabuk> twitter.com(199.16.156.70) JE dosegljiva.
<slax0r> ampak neuporabna
<sasa84> ma nek ****
<slax0r> tako je, razpizdi se!
<CrazyLemon> works for me :)
<slax0r> uhm
<slax0r> je kdo tukaj ze kdaj probal cppcms?
<sasa84> slax0r, a to so kšne spolne igračke?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a ni to malce overkill
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ^^
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sori ni blo teb namenjen
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ? :)
<sasa84> aaa, ok
<sasa84> sm misnla, d se že zgražaš nad mano :P
<dz0ny_> me never :)
<sasa84> ^^
 * sasa84 stisne dz0ny_ na svoje prsi
<sasa84> :>
 * dz0ny_ komi diha
<dz0ny_> lol I saved the day today
<slax0r> dz0ny_: kaj? c++ za web?
<slax0r> ma ne vem, malo sem bral skoz
<slax0r> in baje pride prav za heavy load strani
<dz0ny_> jp
<slax0r> saj ce pogledas fb hiphop
<dz0ny_> ja sam tam azcen z php
<slax0r> ti dejansko iz tvojih php skript ustvari cpp in skompajla v webserver
<dz0ny_> pa ti zihr ne bos mel 2.3b uporabnikov
<dz0ny_> mislim ajva la pa go sta dsot bl prijazna
<slax0r> go?
<dz0ny_> golang
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> ma ne vem
<dz0ny_> google drive poganja to :)
<slax0r> odlocu sm se da grem vstran od php
<slax0r> in se trenutno odlocam
<slax0r> al se nadrkat python
<slax0r> al pa kar uporabit kar ze znam
<slax0r> torej c++
<dz0ny_> sej v pythonu lahko tud c++ extensione pises
<dz0ny_> golang po drugi strani pozna korutine
<dz0ny_> pa pointerje
<dz0ny_> in kanale
<dz0ny_> python nc od tega
<dz0ny_> oziroma samo korutine z 3.4
<slax0r> mja, sam potem se gre tu dalje, kolk je supporta za non-php stvari na hostingu
<slax0r> dvomim da lahko recimo na hitrosti zalaufam page v cppcms
<slax0r> za python tut ne vem ce majo podporo
<slax0r> golang pa itak nimam pojma
<dz0ny_> za python mas heroku
<dz0ny_> za golangtud
<dz0ny_> mislim sej vsi se podpirajo
<dz0ny_> odvisn sam kaka znanja maš
<dz0ny_> pa sodelavce :)
<slax0r> glede na to da sem trenutno itak sam vec ali manj na php
<slax0r> ta dva ki se nekaj mucita mata neko osnovno znanje
<slax0r> tako da je vseeno kaj se ucita posteno
<slax0r> cpp, py al go
<dz0ny_> jaz bi predlagal python
<dz0ny_> ker ni tko tezji od php
<dz0ny_> ce ni se lazji
<slax0r> tezji ziher ni
<slax0r> sam vseen, cpp <3
<dz0ny_> za golang,java,c dialekte pa rabis mal vec znanja programiranja
<slax0r> zame je cpp kt francoscina za zenske :P
<lynxlynxlynx> neučinkovit je
<lynxlynxlynx> pa a nisi o spletnih jezikih pisal
<slax0r> your point?
<slax0r> pa razloz neucinkovit :)
<dz0ny_> true one: naps are tricky because you either wake up refreshed and relaxed or you have a headache, dry throat, and are unaware of what year you’re in. :)
<lynxlynxlynx> time-to-deployment
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, asp tud ustvarja dllje, samo a ni mal nenavadno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pri meni je več ali manj 2.
<CrazyLemon> zato tudi ne "napam" rad :)
<slax0r> nenavadn ja
<slax0r> a ni mal nenavadan da ko uporabljas threade v php crashah server po hitrem postopku? :)
<slax0r> pa ne sam apache/nginx
<slax0r> celo masino
<slax0r> ker zafila ram in vse po vrsti :)
<msev> a kdo pozna kšnga frika k bi mi zastonj portov kšne zadeve iz enga opensource projekta v druzga (na drugem mikrokontrolerju)? Al pa da bi me nauču to delat, koda je pa u C-ju, oz. v tadrugem programu je v arduino language-u :)
<dz0ny_> em heap v php je omejen na 64mb max
<dz0ny_> hardcodan
<dz0ny_> msev: arduino je c
<dz0ny_> slax0r: zako ker so threadi problematicni
<dz0ny_> mislim cgi
<dz0ny_> za karkoli k ma vec kot 10 obiska na s
<slax0r> ja vem, pa saj ni edina stvar ki je cudna pri phpju
<slax0r> vedno bolj mi gre php na zivce :/
<msev> mja
<dz0ny_> slax0r: vec threadov mas bl pocas bo delal
<msev> no pač s temi aviončki ma zvezo :D, a kdo pozna kšnga tazga :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/12/jpmorgan_patent_digitalni_placilni_sistem.aspx
<dz0ny_> ker mora vsakic tist contex switching se it kernel
<slax0r> dz0ny_: vem
<Seniorita> JPMorgan bi z novim plačilnim sistemom lahko izrinil Bitcoin | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Finančna družba JPMorgan Chase je patentirala digitalni plačilni sistem, ki bi morda lahko konkuriral priljubljeni spletni valuti Bitcoin.«
<slax0r> sam cpp recimo nima nekega hudega problema z threadi
<slax0r> oz. php sploh nima pravih threadov
<slax0r> sam fork
<dz0ny_> slax0r: sam moras pa na vse pazit pa tist malloc tud ni kr tako tam :)
<dz0ny_> gres na morje pa pozabis zakaj tocno si dal tisto tja :)
<slax0r> vem...ne delam prvic z threadi, sem pa prvic danes v php delal ja :)
<slax0r> pa je server sel po gobe :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<slax0r> test env :P
<dz0ny_> ja php moras tretirat kot string templating language
<dz0ny_> pa je ok
<slax0r> mislim po gobe, vse se je odzivalo pocas
<dz0ny_> ce gres krkoli vec, dragons ahead :>
<msev> zihr bi mi dzony u enm dnevu portou :P
<msev> hehehe
<slax0r> ps aux je izpisoval...kr neki casa
<slax0r> ma php moras tretirat kot php
<slax0r> sam vcasih pac potrebujes kaksne bolj advanced zadeve
<slax0r> ki so izredno problematicne v phpju
<slax0r> zato bi pa se rad malo oddaljil od tega
<slax0r> moram probat en projekt speljat na cppcms
<slax0r> da vidim kako se obnese
<dz0ny_> gud luck
<slax0r> al pa django
<slax0r> ne vem se :/
<slax0r> mam v kratkem dopust, pa se bo slax0r mal igral
<dz0ny_> jaz se ne bi dotaknil
<dz0ny_> razen ce mi placajo 1k€ na uro
<slax0r> ker si cpp hater :)
<dz0ny_> nope cist ku je
<slax0r> js pa ne maram interp. jezikov :/
<dz0ny_> sam ne da se mi pisat vse kode okol
<dz0ny_> pa vseh testov
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> verjetno bi mogu se test framework napisat
<dz0ny_> pa mocking lib
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> me kr glava boli
<dz0ny_> drgac pa nimrod
<dz0ny_> !g nimrod
<Seniorita> Zemljevid za: nimrod nimrod
<dz0ny_> !g nirod lang
<Seniorita> Nimrod Programming Language http://nimrod-lang.org/
<dz0ny_> slax0r: System programming features: Ability to manage your own memory and access the hardware directly. Pointers to garbage collected memory are distinguished from pointers to manually managed memory.
<dz0ny_> kompromis :>
<slax0r> sam mal, od zacetka, mal sem se distractal, add child in me is waking up
<slax0r> uhm, testov? a hoces povedat da za php kodo ne pises testov? :)
<slax0r> js jih, tk da je kr veselo -.-
<slax0r> ne razumem kaj mislis, pisat kode vse okol?
<slax0r> sem pa ziher da je ze kar nekaj cpp test frameworkov na voljo :)
<dz0ny_> ja sam ne web mocking one
<slax0r> saj pravim, bom zabusil dopust za cpp in python, pa potem porocam :)
<dz0ny_> no ce gres v python vode
<dz0ny_> vsi hocjo pyramid pa django
<slax0r> ma prvo si moram osnove pythona pogledat
<slax0r> ker ga poznam zelo slabo
<slax0r> to je v bistvu razlog zakaj sploh gledam cpp
<slax0r> ker ga poznam ze dolgo in mam karn ekaj izkusenj v njem
<slax0r> sicer ne na web, ampak vseeno
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: sej ne zagovarjam php; mi gre na živce, vsakič ko moram spremenit več kot par vrstic
<slax0r> mnja, tak dalec se nisem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> osnove pythona boš poznal po enem dnevu
<slax0r> a v python lahko vkljucim svoje custom c librarije?
<slax0r> shared..
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem
<slax0r> saj drugac ce je php fletno napisan, recim po PSR, je cist ok, me sploh ne moti, je prav blast za programirat, dokler ne prides do kaksnih advanced zadev
<slax0r> potem se pa zakomplicira
<dz0ny_> slax0r: jp komot mas c extension (se zbuilda se ti sam)
<dz0ny_> lahko pa uproabis http://cffi.readthedocs.org/en/release-0.8/
<Seniorita> CFFI documentation — CFFI 0.8.1 documentation
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Screensaver Inhibitor ‘Caffeine’ Gets First Update in Over Two Years  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B_hFuyRVJeI/screensaver-stopper-caffeine-gets-first-update-two-years
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud 6 Released With Online Collaborative Document Editing, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HNWS4o-2xlk/owncloud-6-released-with-online.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41186/#p41186
<dz0ny_> a mamo kaksno glasbeno zeljo?
<CrazyLemon> ja ja ja!
<dz0ny_> kasno?
<CrazyLemon> neno belan - suncan dan
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<dz0ny_> dfq je to
<dz0ny_> .yt neno belan - suncan dan
<jabuk> Neno Belan - Sunčan dan (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQLkcg6j6I0 ♥1,932 ▶713,020
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da si mladenic se..mtv generacija pa to :/
<dz0ny_> a mamo kaksno bolj aktualno
<dz0ny_> mtv se je zacel na rtv koper fyi
<CrazyLemon> wtf? :)
<dz0ny_> prva televizija na svetu kjer so predvajal videospote
<CrazyLemon> je rtv koper?
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> to je blo 79, mtv je zacel pa 80
<dz0ny_> slax0r: http://blog.campoy.cat/2013/12/writing-moder-web-app-with-go-tdd-rest.html
<Seniorita> blog.campoy.cat: Writing a modern web app with Go, TDD, REST, and AngularJS
<yang> huh
<yang> neno bolan
<yang> a si preveril wikipedio kje so najprej predvajal videospote
<dz0ny_> yan tko so nas učil
<dz0ny_> mišljeno je kot oddaja kjer maš glasovanje
<dz0ny_> videospotnice
<CrazyLemon> videospotnic pa se spomnem
<yang> dzony verjetno so vas celo prav ucili. enkrat sem gledal nek intervju na to temo
<yang> odvisno kaj smatrasvkot videospot. saj so obstajali ze crnobeli posnetki glasbenikov. vendar ne v smislu da poslusalec poklice na tv in pove kateri spot naj mu zavrtijo
<idioterna> dz0ny_: valda mamo glasbeno zeljo
<idioterna> dz0ny_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8piMHsOya4
<Seniorita> Mission of Burma - That's when I reach for my Revolver (1981) - YouTube
<dz0ny_> idioterna: evo :)
<dz0ny_> live.radioterminal.si :)
<dz0ny_> testiram schedluer :)
<dz0ny_> .yt moby That's When I Reach for My Revolver
<jabuk> Moby - That's When I Reach For My Revolver (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0v9a-x45gw ♥699 ▶129,748
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] SteamOS Available To Download on December 13  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3Zy4MUAJBZk/steamos-available-download-december-13
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41187/#p41187
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tell
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš kak link zame.. kako bi zdaj ta bootstrap dal na wordpress :)
<CrazyLemon> http://infoheap.com/include-angularjs-javascript-in-wordpress-post/    ?
<Seniorita> How to include angularjs javascript in wordpress post - InfoHeap
<Seniorita> »AngularJS is great framework for declaring dynamic views in HTML documents. To include AngularJS we just need to include the angularjs javascript file in the read more«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: huh kaj pa pocnes?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej si vidu kaj počnem
<CrazyLemon> zdaj to moram dat na ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny> aja :)
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> bom razmislu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne bi šlo to kar piše na linku? :)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sam ni "lepo"
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<dz0ny> resno mormo ta autodeploy zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> kako autodeploy?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi hotu brejkat stran ob vsaki moji spremembi
<dz0ny> jah sej jo ne
<dz0ny> k mas autodeploy je ena zadeva k prever ce stran dela prej:)
<CrazyLemon> pameten tale autodeploy!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> afkors
<dz0ny> never learn in school about it?
<dz0ny> a mamo se kaksno glasbeno zeljo?
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš streaming?
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne spomnim nobenega komada, ki ne bi bil dosegljiv na netu
<lynxlynxlynx> first world problems, eh
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: live.radioterminal.si :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41188/#p41188
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: steam os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41189/#p41189
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hugo te je prehitu :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si se tle ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> zrihtu?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ? autodeploy?
<CrazyLemon> pa dz0ny ..ni kul k skačeš iz enga na drug komad ! :)
<dz0ny> nah angular
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> pac nastavljam
<dz0ny> zdej je ednio cas
<CrazyLemon> nisem nič..če pa praviš da ni tist lepo :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta no
<CrazyLemon> pust y'koto
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> pa tale je 'unknown'
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa kul
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> hm moram pogruntat da se tud tag popravi
<dz0ny> hm ze vem
<dz0ny> mp3 nima taga :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/XbprIhc.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mm..donuts
<CrazyLemon> a je tanova kiberpipa zrihtala da se lahk donira 0.5% dohodnine ?
<dz0ny> sem vprasal
<dz0ny> cakam odgovor...
<dz0ny> mislim da se niso
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je "dej dnar lugosu" :)
<dz0ny> lugos zavacuje
<CrazyLemon> kaj zavlacuje
<CrazyLemon> kiberpipa je zdaj pod lugos
<dz0ny> neki morjo "podpisat"
<CrazyLemon> torej verjetno je potrebno lugosu nakazat dohodnino
<dz0ny> s pripisom za c|
<CrazyLemon> jah lugosove odgovorne ne dobiš razn če ne organiziraš piknik :D
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> vsi ze spijo
<CrazyLemon> ne vsi!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> postopek za status se je začel, samo je bil zamujen za naslednje leto
<lynxlynxlynx> furala je pipa, baje je pa ministrstvo počasno
<lynxlynxlynx> šele potem lahko zaprosiš za umestitev na seznam za promile, kar mi je pa danes ena stručkinja rekla, da traja do tri mesece
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da zdaj kvečjemu lahko doniraš 3 promile od osnove za davek na dobiček (nisem pa 100%, da so izobraževalno nvo upravičene po zakonu)
<lynxlynxlynx> ps, kiberpipa ima sicer svoj tekoči račun in je ziher zapisan kje na njihovi strani
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res, da je trenutni odbor slabo odziven, nekje 1,5/5 po ljudeh
<idioterna> dz0ny: ful hvala ampak sm mogu jit od racunalnika
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: steam os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41190/#p41190
<slax0r> dz0ny: tnx za link ;)
<mihadroid> Se kdo spozna na bitcoin? Kje jih kupit s kreditno?
<Matthai> mihadroid, idioterno vprašaj, on se ful spozna
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<sasa84> mihadroid, droid? pa tko lep fant si bil :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41191/#p41191
<mihadroid> Saška :)
<mihadroid> You shall be assimilated
<sasa84> huh ;)
<napsy> dan]
<napsy> fan
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> ooo napsy :)
<slax0r> jutro :)
 * slax0r pomaha sasa84 
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
 * sasa84 stisne slax0r na svoje prsi "miši moj"
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ooo $me
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, EgoLemon
<sasa84> EggyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 limona je res v obliki jajca.. cant argue there
<Lurker69> http://youtu.be/yRJL33CfDfQ?t=46m27s david blaine in W bush
<Seniorita> David Blaine - Real or Magic (full special in HD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Press Like if you enjoyed the show :) Blaine starred in a 90-minute television special, "David Blaine: Real or Magic", on November 19, 2013 Watch in 720p and...«
<Lurker69> par trikov ma spet zlo dobrih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41192/#p41192
<lynxlynxlynx> a je ženska oblika kupca kupka?
<slax0r> nakupovalka, pri zenski to ni enkratno opravilo, ampak je recurring :P
<slax0r> drugace pa kupovalka verjetno, ne vem
<slax0r> kupka je malo, funny
<lynxlynxlynx> polno besed je malo funny
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kupovalka
<CrazyLemon> !g sskj kupovalka
<Pepelka> sskj - Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid ... http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/neva.exe?name=ssbsj&tch=14&expression=zs%3D30716
<lynxlynxlynx> malo funny
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne tko zelo kot kupka :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41193/#p41193
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41194/#p41194
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Confirmed: Canonical Is Forking GNOME Control Center And GNOME Settings Daemon For Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xmncPYhk6n0/confirmed-canonical-is-forking-gnome.html
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> again
<dz0ny_> nej prvo mir dokončajo no
<lynxlynxlynx> Ubuntu Severing Ties, chapter 17
<anny> dan
<slax0r> \o
<anny> kva kej dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> nič kej ne dogaja!
<dz0ny_> anny: zadolžil so te za 3k€
<dz0ny_> pa se kr se ne ve kdo je kriv :>
<dz0ny_> Yogaglo Patent Issued, filming a yoga class is now patented. lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6AvIxUVQGo
<Pepelka> Verizon Droid Commercial - 48 Hours - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Just your average karaoke-blasting, great escaping, ferret-winning 48-hours. #fortyeight The 48hr battery could outlast you. http://www.droiddoes.com«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sam 3k€ ? sounds highly unlikely
<dz0ny_> to sam danes :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/995250_566482280107149_2002647913_n.jpg     pol je ta primerna slika ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mislu da bo vsaj 7 miljard €
<anny> dz0ny -vseeno se ni zgodu sodni dan
<anny> mogoče bo pa naslednji teden
<dz0ny_> KPK se bo preimenoval v Komisijo za promocijo korupcije
<anny> iščem tale film, če mogoče kdo ve
<anny> http://www.plastikfantastik.si/
<anny> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro anny
<anny> je bil zajtrk dober?
<CrazyLemon> anny http://www.napovednik.com/dogodek275885_plastik_fantastik     you're in luck!
<Pepelka> Plastik fantastik, Kranj - 12.12.13 ob 19.00
<Pepelka> »Plastik fantastik je slovenski dokumentarec kranjske produkcije o plastiki z malo drugačnega zornega kota. Vsak med nami proizvaja smeti in naša dolžnost bi morala biti, da jih temu primerno tudi ločujemo. Film gledalcem na humoren način razkriva...«
<CrazyLemon> hitr v avto pa v kranj
<CrazyLemon> anny nutella je vedno dobra :)
<anny> porka flek no...ne morem
<CrazyLemon> anny pol te film ne zanima kaj preveč :/
<anny> danes se mi v planerju križa 7 različnih zadev
<CrazyLemon> 8*
<anny> hvala za popravek!
<anny> avtor naj bi ga baje dal ven pod free to all licenco
<anny> dream on
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče kasneje
<lynxlynxlynx> film je tud na youtube-u, samo je unlisted
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher bo Å¡e kaj projekcij
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa precej lahkoten, sploh napram trashed
<anny> lynx, kje se pa dobi trashed? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> samo pri meni, mwahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> err, bo vsaj Å¡e ena projekcija za komunale
<lynxlynxlynx> pa v italiji jo bodo mel lih zdej
<anny> bemu
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa lahko naročiš dvd prek neta
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž bo projekcija v trbovljah, zagorju, hrastniku
<lynxlynxlynx> distributerjem je dol visel
<anny> lol
<anny> ok, to bo moje novoletno darilo :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo pristalo v smeteh :>
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš slovenske podnapise, ti lahko pošljem, na dvdju jih
<lynxlynxlynx> ni
<lynxlynxlynx> pa pazi to, v Kinu Šiška imajo osebo, ki na roke premika podnapise med predvajanjem
<mihadroid> ,
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<slax0r> wtf? :D
<anny> lynx, nič nenavadnega
<anny> to se dogaja tudi pri gledaliških igrah, kjer ne moreš naštimati timinga
<anny> ampak vi obiskovalci tega kanala bolj redko zaidete v gledališče?
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, kaj je z mojim netom danes
<anny> preobremenjenost
<anny> vsi iščejo ideje za novoletna darila
<slax0r> novoletna darila? o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz redko, ja
<anny> slax0r o.O
<slax0r> kaksna novoletna darila?
<anny> če dnar ne kroži, se ekonomija zariba
<slax0r> nima veze z denarjem
<slax0r> sam od kdaj se podarja za novo leto darila?
<anny> od vedno
<anny> pri tebi nosi Miklavž?
<slax0r> what the...
<slax0r> a zdaj se se za novo leto?
<slax0r> lolj...
<slax0r> se malo pa bo za sv. 3 kralje tut obdarovanje :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r miklavž, božiček pa dedek mraz prinesejo darila!
<slax0r> ja ok
<slax0r> sam to ni novo leto
<slax0r> miklavz je kolk vem okrog petega
<slax0r> bozicek in dedi pa 25
<CrazyLemon> dedek mraz je za novo leto
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk
<Pepelka> WestJet Christmas Miracle: real-time giving - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Thanks to a team of merry WestJetters and the power of technology, we've learned that miracles really do happen. See how we did it, and learn how you could w...«
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, irc mi dela, net pa ne
<dz0ny_> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> t-2 meltdown
<dz0ny_> ahaha http://pujs.net/slovenia-kickstarter/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to je žalostno :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<kubanc> jov, a je se koga t2 z njihovimi DNS-ji dans zajebaval
<skyx_> t2 je danes ze dol padel
<skyx_> tako da cisto mozno
<kubanc> ja jst sm mogu DNS je zamenat, ozirom sedaj mi deluje z Googlovimi DNS-ji
<CrazyLemon> anny epic! :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, kaj je epic?
<CrazyLemon> anny westjet :)
<anny> aha...ja, res so dobro to spravili skupaj!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2055-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2055-1/
<idioterna> "big tv"
<idioterna> the fuck.
<anny> krejzi, kaj bi ti prosil Božička
<anny> za Božičko?
<idioterna> js?
<idioterna> world peace
<idioterna> sorry santa
<idioterna> i know you can't.
<anny> idioterna, nisi na tekmovanju za miss
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> js ze mam vse kar rabm :)
<idioterna> pa tut velik stvari k jih ne rabm
<anny> no, to pa mamo vsi
<anny> žal :(
<anny> sistem dela, če nas prepriča, da kupujemo stvari, ki jih ne potrebujemo ali nam celo škodijo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej js kr senkam ce vidm da ne rabm
<idioterna> k je skoda da se prah nabira
<anny> kaj imaš v kratkem za šenkat? :)
<idioterna> 1080p projektor
<idioterna> ni bil prizgan vec kot eno leto
<idioterna> kiberpipi ga bom dal k ga baje rabijo
<CrazyLemon> anny če povem se ne bo uresničilo :/
<anny> lookie, lookie... vraževeren računalničar
<anny> moram poiskat svoje karte za Tarot!
<idioterna> I stayed up all night playing poker with tarot cards.  I got a full
<idioterna> house and four people died.
<idioterna>                 -- Steven Wright
<anny> resno...pobiram rezervacije za silvestrski večer :)
<CrazyLemon> resno
<anny> loool
<anny> dedku mrazu bom prišepnila, naj ti pusti kakšno vilo za družbo
<dz0ny_> hint he want's something for his bike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah
<anny> kronometer?
<CrazyLemon> but a new bike would be nice :>
<anny> aaaa
<anny> to bo neka specialka
<idioterna> ja js bom tle za silvesterski vecer
<anny> prnesi sabljo za Å¡ampanjec
 * CrazyLemon skrije svojo sabljo
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> js ne pijem
<idioterna> nutelo se da odpret brez orozja
<CrazyLemon> meni nikoli ne uspe
<CrazyLemon> na koncu uporabim nož za folijo
<idioterna> amater
<anny> gremo
<anny> lp
<yang> Zoky:
<yang> "Pri projektu Stožice vse štima, ne, sam akustika ne."
<idioterna> lepo je povedu
<yang> Woody Allen bo na Oskarjih (koncno) dobil nagrado za zivljensko delo
<CrazyLemon> yang https://soundcloud.com/val202/klemen-slakonja     tam okrog 10 minute naprej
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/tired-and-broken.jpg
<yang> It looks like you have a Flash blocker browser setting or extension. Please enable Flash to hear this track.
<yang> bom preskocil
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHnXgT8Q_NA
<Pepelka> It's not falling down daddy - Christmas tree fail - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Pepelka> »I had a little trouble cutting down the Christmas tree at the TopHill U-Cut Christmas tree farm in Goodrich, MI. But, with proper guidance from my 3 year old...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41195/#p41195
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41196/#p41196
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://github.com/pkjain/wp-angularjs-control-include/blob/master/wp-angularjs-control-include.php a je to lepo? :)
<Pepelka> wp-angularjs-control-include/wp-angularjs-control-include.php at master · pkjain/wp-angularjs-control-include · GitHub
<Pepelka> »wp-angularjs-control-include - Wordpress plugin - include angularjs javascript for a specific post (using custom field)«
<dz0ny_> jp
<CrazyLemon> torej potrebujeVA samo Å¡e bootstrap loadat..
<CrazyLemon> na enak način? :)
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> sam names scripts je style
<CrazyLemon> wp_enqueue_style ?
<dz0ny_> yep
<CrazyLemon> hm.. to bi verjetno bilo pametno prej potestirat preden damo na ubuntu.si :D
<dz0ny_> sej php se tako testira :)
<dz0ny_> das vidis ce dela ne dela :)
<dz0ny_> btw posti majo lahko tud templates
<msev> kaj sta to naredila :D
<dz0ny_> jaz nc
<dz0ny_> on neki cara :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne uporablja wp bootstrap-a že sam?
<dz0ny_> no idea
<dz0ny_> sam ze zdej vem da ne bo delalo :)
<CrazyLemon> ker?
<dz0ny_> boostrap definira svoje defaulte
<dz0ny_> ki pol pokvarijo te od teme
<CrazyLemon> let me guess.. jqueryui zdaj moram SPET uporabit :)
<dz0ny_> ne isto ti bo naredu :)
<dz0ny_> pain je to uporabljat
<dz0ny_> sam skopiri tist css k se rabi
<dz0ny_> ne celega dodajat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi nisi tkoj to povedal..prišparal bi mi kakšno urco :)
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> ja pa povej kaj delaš
<CrazyLemon> ja sej si vidu al spet nisi mel očal :)
<dz0ny_> .url CrazyLemon
<dz0ny_> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .url ne dela za pvt :)
<CrazyLemon> 17 rules (85%) of CSS not used by the current page.
<dz0ny_> no copy those which are use d :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/dafaq.png
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ?
<dz0ny_> lol kje to
<CrazyLemon> na mojem pageu
<CrazyLemon> to kar se igram že cel čas
<CrazyLemon> Minifying the following CSS resources could reduce their size by 195B (1% reduction).
<CrazyLemon> waw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> http://ludens.cl/paradise/turbine/turbine.html
<Pepelka> The microhydro plant
<Pepelka> »setting up a microhydro installation«
<idioterna> kr insane
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tega v source ni
<dz0ny_> zihr maš kak seo virus to :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem ja..zato ne vem od kje chrome to pobere
<CrazyLemon> plugins
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> zakaj zadnje čase se wordpress kr noče posodobit
<CrazyLemon> skozi neki je..
<dz0ny_> 3.8 bo cez par dni
<dz0ny_> tko da pocaki :)
<CrazyLemon> kako čez par dni
<CrazyLemon> če je že
<CrazyLemon> na 3.7.1 ni hotu updejtat kr dolgo časa.. začne pa se ustavi
<CrazyLemon> enako zdaj na 3.8
<CrazyLemon> tko da..mogoče bi bilo pametno naredit kak backup :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41197/#p41197
<napsy> dan
<msev> qt mam 4.4.8.4 tok kot mi ga ubuntu repo ponud kot najnovejšo verzijo, mogoče kdo ve kje se dobi 4.7 oz. 4.8
<msev> neki morm kompajlat en program
<msev> http://qgroundcontrol.org/dev/build_source
<Pepelka> Build from Source - QGroundControl GCS
<msev> nevem a nj 5.2 inštaliram al 4.8
<msev> ta qt
<dz0ny> na uradni strani
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41198/#p41198
<lynxlynxlynx> qt5 in qt4 v enih delih nista kompatibilna, zato preveri pri programu
<msev> a mi bo vse borkal če upgradeam na 13.10, k mi skoz teži :D
<dz0ny> naceloma ne :)
<dz0ny> sam antispy pill moraš vzet :)
<msev> a je ta joke povezan kj z NSA  :D
<msev> a 310.44 je ql driver za grafo (geforce4 8600gtm), a je kšn novejši bolj priporočljiv
<dz0ny> .apt nvidia
<jabuk> boinc-nvidia-cuda, bumblebee-nvidia, glx-alternative-nvidia, libkwinactivenvidiahack4, libkwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-kernel-source, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-180-libvdpau, nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-185-libvdpau, nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-de
<jabuk> -dev, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-310-updates-dev, nvidia-313-updates, nvidia-313-updates-dev, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-dev, nvidia-319-updates, nvidia-319-updates-dev, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-dev, nvidia-331-updates, nvidia-331-updates-dev, nvidia-331-updates-uvm, nvidia-331-uvm, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-kernel-source, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-96-updates-dev, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, n
<jabuk> oc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-current-updates-dev, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-304-dev, nvidia-experimental-310, nvidia-experimental-310-dev, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-glx-185-dev, nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-glx-96-dev, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-libopen
<jabuk> -libopencl1-331-updates, nvidia-nsight, nvidia-opencl-dev, nvidia-opencl-icd-304, nvidia-opencl-icd-304-updates, nvidia-opencl-icd-331, nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates, nvidia-prime, nvidia-profiler, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304, nvidia-settings
<dz0ny> nvidia-331 :)
<msev> cool
<msev> kako to da mi ne pokaže v ubuntovem tool-u za driverje te novejše, a morjo še prevert :D
<dz0ny> ne to je sam za 13.10
<dz0ny> tam so pač tisti zadnji :)
<msev> ahaaa ql
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, na gog-u so vsi trije prvi fallouti zastonj še neki časa
<dz0ny> win only
<msevphone> Dzony zakaj mi bo plank dol vrgu med posodobitvijo :(
<dz0ny> ga ni v repotu...
<dz0ny> ko bo posodobitev koncana ga das nazaj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41199/#p41199
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Manipulate Images In Nautilus Or Nemo With `Image Tools` Extension  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1PaqyQ9HjgI/manipulate-images-in-nautilus-or-nemo.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41200/#p41200
<msevphone> Dzony ali naj se zamena prilagojena nastavitvena datoteka /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<msevphone> Dz0ny , ^^
<msevphone> A so to sam defaulti za programe?
<dz0ny> kr prepis
<dz0ny> to je keri programi odpirajo ker file
<msevphone> Jp to sm mislu napisat
<msevphone> :) tnx
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Solaar Makes Managing Logitech’s Unifying Receiver Easy on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8bHqX0EmzVI/logitech-unifying-receiver-linux-solaar
<msevphone> A kernel bo 3.11?
<CrazyLemon> 3.10 je v zadnjem ubuntuju
<dz0ny> 3.11 je
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> 13.10 je pa zadnji ubuntu ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja?
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> a ni bilo 3.8 v raring
<CrazyLemon> pa 3.10 v saucy?
<dz0ny> 3.11 je saucy
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<dz0ny> why
<dz0ny> sej 3.9+ ma ist api ko 3.11
<CrazyLemon> preveč hitro menjajo te cifre
<dz0ny> 3.12 so pa brejkal spet neki
<dz0ny> 10k folka dela na tem
<dz0ny> cifra je se najmanjsa spememba
<msevphone> Emm
<msevphone> A naj zamenja rcS
<msevphone> Torej etc/default/rcS
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> vse naj zamenja
<msevphone> Ql
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bas-nije-imao-srece-ugrizla-ga-crna-zmija-za-penis-u-javnom-toaletu/1146666/            o fak..tole je pa scary shit
<Pepelka> BAŠ NIJE IMAO SREĆE Ugrizla ga crna zmija za penis u javnom toaletu - Jutarnji.hr
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Forking GNOME Control Centre  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/axri9A1zKXc/ubuntu-forking-gnome-control-centre
<msev> nevem ob zagonu chroma mi oba cora na 100% obremeni
<msev> prej mi ni pomoje
<Ginger> Zdravo! Sem nova med vami, zanima me če mi lahko kdo pomaga pri težavi namreč ko brskam po internetu, imam odprta max 4 okna, mi sistem frizne, ne deluje včasih po več minut ter javi napako da je povezava z Plymouth prekinjena.
<msev> pol pa mi cpu pade na 30-40%
<msev> pa pod gonilniki mi pokaže samo nvidia-319 gonilnik, novejše še ne
<anny> Ginger - poskusi posodobiti sistem oziroma namestiti zadnjo verzijo brskalnika
<anny> https://support.mozilla.org/sl/questions/969057
<Pepelka> Since update to 23.0.1 Firefox freezes if I have more than five tabs and is unuseable | Forum za Podporo Firefoxa | Mozilla pomoč
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3h6es6zh1c      haha
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: Office Homophobe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A proudly gay man gets offended when a coworker raises some complaints with his behavior around the office. SEASON FINALE Wednesday 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Cen...«
<Ginger> Anny - hvala, did it, bom spremljala če je bil to problem.
<yang> Natankal bencin, ki je 8 centov cenejsi v Avstriji http://v4.si/Bencin.jpg
<idioterna> a to je sokantno al kaj
<idioterna> yang: dobu sm odgovor od durs, da pojma nimajo.
<idioterna> ampak je su mail se naprej
<yang> kam naprej
<idioterna> z davcne uprave ljubljana na generalno upravo
<idioterna> kjer naj bi folk vedel
<idioterna> kar pomen da mam hm
<idioterna> ene 50% sans da do novga leta zvem
<idioterna> pomoje
<yang> MWST majo 20%, pr nas je 22%
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej danska ma 25% tko da
<idioterna> brez panike.
<yang> uf, kok ze majo francozi ?
<yang> xda se je un Depardieu preselil v Rusijo
<idioterna> to nima veze s etm
<idioterna> s tem
<idioterna> to je ddv
<idioterna> depardieu je su zarad dohodnine
<idioterna> dohodnino majo avstrijci visjo k mi
<idioterna> ampak mors bit kr bogat da tako placas
<yang> ja
<yang> baje je blo okol 70% al neki
<yang> zanjga
<idioterna> ja, francozi majo cap pr 90% afaik
<idioterna> pac vec k 90% davka ne mors placat
<idioterna> nemcija pa avstrija mata 60%
<yang> pismo ej 90%
<idioterna> jah
<yang> kkok mamo pr nas ?
<idioterna> ce mas 100 miljard evrov ti jih pac poberejo 90
<idioterna> se zmer mas 10 miljard evrov.
<idioterna> nisi lih revez.
<yang> bols met se 50 miljard na kajmanih
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> mislm resno vprasanje je to
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Geary Mail App Gets Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Backport  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/opJIUt58uJ0/install-geary-0-4-2-available-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<idioterna> zakaj je bols met 50 na kajmanih?
<yang> jah
<idioterna> kaj delas s takimi obscenimi kolicinami dnarja medtem ko okol tebe folk nima za hrano pa gretje?
<yang> vec dnara ti ostane
<idioterna> ja super
<idioterna> slis se zlo dobr
<yang> lohk kups mal vecjo jahto
<idioterna> sam ne vem tocn v cem je fora
<idioterna> aja to
<idioterna> to je kul ja
<yang> sej ce si bogat itak nc ne das za reveze
<yang> ok bbl
<yang> aja baje da je Kim Kardashian 90% sredstev iz Haiti funda precrpala na svoje racune
<dz0ny> BAJE
<idioterna> pojma nimam kdo je kim kardashian
<idioterna> a sestra od kim jong una
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri kim jong unu
<CrazyLemon> prasc ubil strica
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ubil?
<idioterna> a ni zdej na kitajsko prsu al kaj ze
<idioterna> matr dobr sm ga pobrisu
<idioterna> root@havelock:~# dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 | hexdump -C
<idioterna> 00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
<idioterna> *
<idioterna> 976773168+0 records in
<idioterna> 976773168+0 records out
<idioterna> 7470c06000
<idioterna> 500107862016 bytes (500 GB) copied, 4786.06 s, 104 MB/s
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni normalno?
<CrazyLemon> 235 rules (81%) of CSS not used by the current page.             yay..in vse je v eni vrstici..yay
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'm done with bootstrapcss :)
<CrazyLemon> a boš ti dodal angularjs? :p
<dz0ny> katero stran?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wp source je ze kje objavljen
<dz0ny> v kakem bazzarju?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny emm no ja..je objavljen ni pa updejtan :)
<dz0ny> no sam da zdobersek ne bo hud ce bo code public
<dz0ny> k je ze :)
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> ubuntu.si New Web Page in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je sedaj poln dnarja in ga ne briga več ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> no..sej ga ni nikoli brigal ampak pustmo to :>
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<dz0ny> k
<yang> Heh danes sem videl navaden med in bio-med, kaj je razlika, cebela verjetno ne ve katera rastlina je bio in katera ne, edino kar mi pade na pamet, je morda nekdo ki ima plantazo z bio sadjem in zelenjavo in ima cebele za oprasevanje lahko prideluje bio med
<idioterna> navaden med je cukr pa voda
<dz0ny> nonsense je vse skupaj
<dz0ny> tko :)
<yang> razen da biomed drazje lahk prodas
<idioterna> bio med je pa navaden med.
<yang> no ta biomed je bil 2 eur drazji
<idioterna> ne vem enkrat mors pridt k nam na kmete
<idioterna> pa ti bom dal za probat navadn med
<idioterna> k ga cebele naberejo
<idioterna> loh tut kupm en medeksov tocen cvetlicni med
<idioterna> da bos okusil razliko
<yang> aha
<yang> ja baje v medexu dost stran poberejo
<yang> ker imajo linijo drugih produktov se k jih delajo iz medu
<yang> med se razlikuje tudi po sami sestavi rastlin v okolici
<yang> po okusu
 * CrazyLemon jé domač med iz ilirske bistrice
<idioterna> js mam zdej belokranjski med
<idioterna> k ga mi premal prdelamo za celo leto
<yang> http://v4.si/beremed_neberemed.JPG
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/bogat-mladoletnik-ki-je-pijan-povozil-stiri-osebe-namesto-v-zapor-odkorakal-na-prostost.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 16-letni bogataš, ki je pijan povozil štiri ljudi, namesto v zapor odkorakal na prostost
<Pepelka> »16-letnik, ki je v Teksasu pijan do smrti povozil moškega in tri ženske, je obsojen le na pogojno kazen. Sodnica je upoštevala mnenje psihologa, ki je trdil, da mladoletnik ne more odgovarjati za svoja dejanja, saj je vedno dobil vse, kar si je zaželel, to pa je vplivalo na njegovo duševnost.«
<CrazyLemon> Psiholog je zatrjeval, da mladoletnik ne more odgovarjati za svoja dejanja, saj je imel od rojstva vse, kar si je zaželel, razen ljubezni očeta in mame, ki sta se pogosto prepirala in ločila, to pa je vplivalo na njegovo duševnos
<idioterna> yang: ta je kapitalisticn
<idioterna> zihr ni dobr
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne more odgovarjat ker je vse imel..zato ne gre v zapor
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa vem, jst med kupujem v hoferju drgac, vazn da je istga okusa :)
<yang> vsec mi je tist patent, da ga stisne ven kot ga rabis, se na kruhu ga ne rabis razmazat pol
<yang> med je edino zivilo ki se NE pokvari
<yang> edino/eno redkih
<idioterna> ja, eno redkih
<dz0ny> itak da se pokvari
<idioterna> tut ribe v konzervi se ne pokvarjo :)
<yang> ja sej ribe
<dz0ny> tist ko postane trd pomen da ze mla star
<dz0ny> sam je se vedno uziten
<yang> hehe, vcas ko so bli fantje v JNA so bli veseli ce so kako ribo iz konzerve dobili k je bla kaksno leto cez rok :)
<yang> dz0ny: ne trdota medu ni odvisna od starosti ampak od same strukture medu, torej od sorte cvetlic
<yang> ker mas tut novga trdga in tekocega
<dz0ny> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/telekom-slovenija-iphone-1.jpg
<yang> dz0ny: lahko pa seveda mal zastara in otrdi ja
<yang> v eni firmi so prnesl ful sladkarij mesec al dva cez rok, pa so pol se ljudje grebli, jaz pa sem samo med vzel hehe
<yang> eno leto med cez rok je se ok
<yang> moj star ata je bil cebelar, sicer ne poklicni ampak na stara leta je mel ene par panjev
<yang> in je blo lepo gledat tisto satje in med ko se je cedil ven iz njih
<yang> je mel tak "boben" k si ga okol na roke vrtel in je med spodaj ven tekel
<yang> centrifuga no
<yang> mislim, men je blo ful fajn, da sem sel iz mesta lahk na dezelo k starim starsem
<yang> cist drugo kot biti cele pocitnice spredaj na betonu
<yang> otroci bi morali imeti izkusnjo podezelja
<idioterna> ja pol bi jih pa zaprl
<yang> kam ?
<idioterna> k bi pijani pobil 4 folka
<idioterna> z avtom
<yang> mah mislim da prej pridejo v skusnjavo v mestih
<idioterna> kasno skusnjavo to
<yang> ceprav dandanes je prakticno vseeno ze, k je povsod internet in vse
<yang> skusnjavo raznih diskotek in mestnega zivljenja, ponocevanja itd.
<yang> ne vem brezveze je to
<yang> morda je zanimivo ko si mlad, sicer je pa BV
<idioterna> hah
<idioterna> jsm sprobu to pa well
<idioterna> nism ponavljal, sm ze prvic vidu da je bedn.
<yang> ma jst sem to probaval par let, samo od tega nimam nic koristi edino tinitus
<idioterna> razn ksnih dobrih koncertov je en sam podn
<yang> ja koncerti so druga zgodba, tisto se ponavadi zacne ob 20h in si do 24h doma, diskoteke pa sele po 24h
<yang> pa tam ni drugega kot pijan folk in droga
<yang> mene ze osebje mine ko jih vidim tam
<idioterna> ja kam si pa to hodu
<yang> mah pejt recimo v TOPA
<yang> bos videl
<yang> sej drugega kot TOP ali Cirkus prakticno ni
<yang> kar se tice klubov
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nocm ke
<idioterna> jsm bil parkrat v 4ki pa je bil kr zanimiv folk sam
<idioterna> ni se dal pogovarjat k je blo prevec naglas
<idioterna> tko da sm pol zadi na dvoriscu stal pa debatiral
<yang> jst kukr se spomnem nazaj, so bli tej "kvazi" varnostniki zmeri problematicni, al so cakal se na koga spravit, al pa niso ukrepali kadar bi morali
<idioterna> dunno js se nism tepu tko da ne vem
<yang> jst tut ne, sam je blo vcas tko da so kaksni radi utrujal, pa bje blo treba red narest
<yang> saj je blo v bistvu skoz podobno
<yang> tisti varnostniki so morali zgledat taki da so se jih ljudje malo bali na videz
<yang> da ni blo prevec tezav
<yang> pa radi so zenske slatali, ce majo slucajn "kako pistolo"
<yang> mal izven poblastil
<idioterna> ce je blo zenskam vsec pol ni panike
<yang> Od klubov mi je najbolj v spominu ostal Central to je bil bivsi turist
<idioterna> ce ne pa pac ne gres u tak disko pa je
<yang> kot dober klub
<yang> ostalo so ble bolj lukne
<yang> po K4 so me vedno usesa bolela
<yang> to je dost odvisno od dobrega ozvocenja
<yang> pa kok je nagals
<yang> a K4 sploh se obratuje ?
<yang> metelkova je imela tut grozno slabo ozvocennje, ponavadi so ga pripeljali s seboj
<idioterna> ne vem ce k4 dela
<idioterna> zdej mam dobre slusalke pa fajn partnerko tko da grem sam se na ksne dobre koncerte
<idioterna> pa jih v k4 na zalost ni prov dost
<yang> neki pokajo tlele , zgleda se je zacela "sezona" petard
<idioterna> tle je tut pokal
<idioterna> pa kr mocno je blo
<idioterna> mogoce je ksna fuzbalska tekma al pa kej
<yang> zadnja leta vedno manj pokajo, zgleda se pozna recesija
<yang> aja ob fuzbal tekmah pa je to standard
<idioterna> dost zalostn da mora bit recesija da nehajo pokat
<yang> cak da vidm ce sveti stadion
<yang> ponavad se slis "u uuuu aaaaaa suuuuuudijaaaaaa"
<yang> odmeva tule
<yang> megla je ne vidim do stadiona, sam ce bi mel reflektotrje bi videl, pa tut bolj bi se drli
<yang> zdej bo bolj malo fuzbala k je zima
<yang> se zacne pol aprila spet
<yang> sam ljubljanskim komunalcev gre pa vsa pohvala , vse scistijo po tekmi
<idioterna> ja jebiga, jankovic zna organizirat.
<yang> ampak najbolj svinsjko je pa okoli novega leta, ko je tisti zur za mlade v areni, flase vsepovsod, vse razbito in odvrzeno
<idioterna> kva je ze arena?
<yang> to je ta hala, zdraven stadiona
<yang> arena stozice
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> ja jebiga, taki ste mladi.
<yang> ma ne ni blo tko vcasih
<idioterna> ja ja ni blo
<idioterna> http://www.woodstock1999.com/photogallery/photos/theaftermath/1.jpg
<yang> ne mores zivali vec normalno sprehajat tule, ne da bi se porezala
<idioterna> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmvb6orjVg1qzx3mxo1_400.jpg
<yang> heh ja
<yang> romantika v deki :)
<yang> dz0ny: aha no, ce med kristalizira, ga pogrejes na 40 stopinj in spet je tekoc
<yang> Na slovenski Wikipediji poteka izbor slike leta 2013. Uporabniki z glasovalno pravico ste vabljeni h glasovanju. Prvi krog izbora poteka do 21. decembra 2013
<yang> BTW. Priporocam E-tec.at za nakupovanje, ce boste imeli reklamacijo, vam jo brez problemov resijo
<yang> mislim da je moznost vracila izdelkov do 12 mesecev
<yang> ne vem kaksni so pogoji v SLO kar se tice vracil
<yang> anny bunny
<anny> čer
<anny> http://www.wallsave.com/wallpaper/1366x768/bunny-girl-149804.html
<yang> lp
<Pepelka> Wallpapers Bunny Girl 1366x768 | #149804 #bunny
<Pepelka> »Bunny Girl Wallpapers #149804, Resolution : 1366x768, Filesize : 146.29 kB, Added on September 22, 2013, Tagged : bunny«
<yang> cute
<yang> pa se za mojo resolucijo je :)
<anny> you're welcome
<yang> oops, wallpaper.exe :)
<yang> lepe zenske znajo bit malo virusne
<anny> to nam nič ne škodi :)
<idioterna> ampak ta ni lepa :\
<dz0ny> SteamOS will be available soon ....
<anny> prilepi boljšo :)
<yang> njemu so seksi samo tiste k z bicikli pozirajo
<anny> mjam
<anny> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/she-really-loves-that-bike-cute-bike-girl-demotivational-posters-135690.html
<Pepelka> SHE REALLY LOVES THAT BIKE cute bike girl
<yang> aja una ta sppodna je kar ok
<idioterna> tale je lepa: http://bou.si/4c/1269804048149.jpg
<yang> ne bi se branil
<yang> zdaj vem kaj sanjajo sysadmii
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam eno tako
<idioterna> sam nism se dobil pooblastila za objavo
<yang> haha
<yang> tele bi lahko malo delili http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GBJ8J-22ER0/TnyovCRYvrI/AAAAAAAAF9g/ZfWRfe3e1S4/s1600/hot+girls+on+bikes.jpg
<anny> ta je opasna
<idioterna> te so pa hudo 80s
<anny> druga slikca je pa zeloo 80-a
<idioterna> 6redne grupe and all
<anny> tange v riti
<idioterna> ja tega nikol nism zastopu
<anny> trajna frizura
<idioterna> v cem je fora
<anny> da fajn zgleda
<idioterna> a take gate sploh cemu sluzjo
<idioterna> ja ampak sej tut nage uredu zgledajo.
<anny> moškim pogledom
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> o tem pa nc ne vem
<yang> http://zlogblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Watts51.jpg
<anny> in vaginalnim vnetjem
<idioterna> joj yang
<idioterna> yang: to sta najbrz ti dve: http://www.wimp.com/bicycleskill/
<Pepelka> Bicycle skill. [VIDEO]
<Pepelka> »Bicycle skill.«
<anny> geeketta je boljša
<idioterna> ja men je ful vsec
<idioterna> enkrat sm bil zalublen v eno tako
<idioterna> risano junakinjo
<anny> sam res!
<anny> kje je film o kakšni ženski računalničarki?
<idioterna> evo sm jo zabelezu da nam zmeri isku k budalo
<idioterna> anny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Experiments_Lain
<Pepelka> Serial Experiments Lain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> cist huda serija
<anny> kul!
<idioterna> mislm filozofsko naporna je
<anny> poznam sicer en film s Sandro Bullock in trilogijo Millenium
<idioterna> drugac pa ghost in the shell
<yang> aja
<yang> Sandra Bullock, the NET
<anny> gremo krast s pašnikov
<idioterna> tam je tut ful lepa
<anny> živele punce!
 * anny se počuti manj osamljeno
<idioterna> http://www.rubberslug.com/user/d42e849ca9b24768ada46ab0e78b0102/110850-7653726-major%20scuba.jpg
<yang> vecina punc z IRCa ma brke
<idioterna> tale je ful zenstveno narisana
<idioterna> yang: ha?
<idioterna> yang: od kje ti pa ta ideja
<yang> idioterna: ja tko je tm na dating kanalih, tko se izkaze
<anny> yang, nisi še čisto prepričan, da sem ž? :/
<yang> ne govorim zate
<anny> kuga pa ti delaš na dating kanalih?
<yang> zdaj nic vec
<anny> *clap*
<idioterna> yang: http://bou.si/4c/1296157628310.jpg
<idioterna> ta ni z irca
<idioterna> pa ma brke.
<anny> to je odlagališče za človeški šodr
<yang> brke ima, res slabo vidim
<idioterna> sej je high res pic
<idioterna> pozoomej mal
<yang> aja
<yang> pa res
<yang> mikrobrki
<idioterna> sicer ce dost od blizu pogledas vidis da majo vse zenske brke
<idioterna> sam vecina ma zlo nezne
<anny> pr enih se ne vidijo
<yang> odvisno od polti kok so izrazene
<yang> ce so blondinke je manj vidno
<idioterna> pr enih se vidijo ce jih od strani s svetlobo od zadaj fotografiras
<anny> mislim, tudi če so
<anny> nalepiš čez vosek in caaaaf
<idioterna> au
<idioterna> ne tega delat :)
<yang> ma kocine vedno dobis tam kjer si se 1xpobril
<anny> ne delam
<yang> idioterna: a ti mas pobrite noge kot kolesat
<anny> yang - vosek izpuli s korenino vred
<idioterna> yang: nimam
<idioterna> nasploh se brijem samo tam kjer koga dlake motijo
<yang> ponavad si kolesarji brijejo noge
<idioterna> eni si jih ja
<idioterna> sej je pametno ce tekmujes
<anny> yang, menda zaradi upora
<idioterna> ah ne
<yang> ne
<yang> zarad padcev
<idioterna> upor ni tak problem
<idioterna> padci pa so ja
<anny> zakaj se pa brijejo plavalci
<idioterna> mislim ful je bolj varno da se vnaprej pobrijes
<idioterna> plavalci pa se zaradi upora
<idioterna> ampak upor dlak v vodi je precej drugacen kot v zraku
<anny> to je res
<idioterna> pa tut to ni vec moderno
<idioterna> zdaj das une superkopalke gor
<idioterna> pa si znatno hitrejsi
<anny> eeeem....par dlak Å¡e ostane
<anny> pod superkopalkami
<yang> ja pa ne smes met vseh kopalk, ene so take fishskin tist je prepovedan na tekmah
<anny> yang, so se protesti v centru končali?
<yang> anny: kaksni protesti ?
<yang> ne vem nisem bil v mestu danes, sem bil cez mejo
<idioterna> eni protestirajo prot korupciji
<anny> ja, ti protesti
<idioterna> k se ne zavedajo da pr nas ni korupcije
<anny> kje so našteli 500 folka mi tudi ni jasno
<idioterna> je zoki lepo povedu
<idioterna> kolk jih je pa blo?
<anny> 100 max
<yang> v celovcu noben ne protestira, tu pa tam dobis se kak gratis nasmeh
<anny> si bil v ikei
<yang> ne
<yang> sel sem pogledat glavni trg
<idioterna> nasmeh?
<yang> k je okrasen
<idioterna> kej tacga
<idioterna> sam razvrat.
<idioterna> treba je met skljuceno drzo pa krmezljav obraz
<anny> pri nas je kongresni trg prav nagravžen
<anny> luči brez reda nametane po drevju :(
<idioterna> aha, tradicionalno torej
<yang> tam je pa vse in ordnung
<anny> v psihologiji se to imenuje anal retentiveness
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_retentiveness
<Pepelka> Anal retentiveness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> pol pa vsake toliko zaprejo kakšnega ženskega otroka v klet
<anny> idioterna, si Å¡el pogledat kurz o astronomiji na Courseri?
<idioterna> anny: samo kurz, nisem se prijavil
<idioterna> nimam casa :\
<idioterna> mislim prebral sem o cem je
<anny> prijavi se pa poglej kdaj kasneje
<anny> narediš pač tisto, kar lahko
<yang> hm tale freud je tezko razumljiv
<anny> je
<anny> na FDV gredo takole: Freud, Lacan, Žižek
<anny> nekje vmes je še Svetlana Makarović, a ne znam točno definirati
<yang> haha
<yang> heh
<yang> sem zadnic enmu povedal da je jela krecic zena od zizka
<yang> pa je rabil 5 min. da je dojel
<anny> in?
<anny> aha :)
<yang> jaz rekel je da je razocaran nad izbiro hehe
<anny> ker bi imel jelo zase
<yang> je ze porocen :)
<anny> ni panike, žižo je (bil) tud
<yang> hehe
<yang> mislim
<yang> zizek je kr faca
<yang> sam jst ga nc ne razumem:)
<anny> ja, je
<anny> tisti njego dokumentarec o filmih je zelo zanimiv
<anny> a  se ne morem spomniti naslova
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6902832
<yang> mislim, moram si pogledat malo vec njegovih intervjujev
<Pepelka> Santa Tracker app for Chromecast | Hacker News
<idioterna> vem ker film mislis
<idioterna> pervert's guide to cinema?
<idioterna> ni povprecen, ne
<yang> jaz bi si rad ogledal intervju k ga je mel z assangeom
<yang> mel sem link
<yang> pol pa so odstanli s sajta
<yang> verjetn zna bit se kje na youtubu
<anny>  The Pervert's Guide to Cinema
<yang> ne
<yang> z assangeom sta mela dialog
<yang> poznam pa eno zanimivo punco ki ni mogla zizka prehvalit
<yang> jaz sem ji poslal linke od stallmana on pa men od zizka
<yang> ona
<yang> sem ji rekel, naj mi da nekaj za Zizek-zacetnika
<yang> da se mal ufuram
<yang> kul bi blo se ce bi mel zizek s stallmanom intervju
<anny> hmm
<yang> oz dialog
<yang> hehe
<anny> sej žižo je kar razumljiv
<anny> samo njegove ideje so toliko čuknjene, da mu težko slediš
<yang> ja baje po TVju bolj kot v samih knjigah katere so res bolj za filozofe
<yang> no ona je tut knjige brala, res zanimiva punca
<yang> pac men so inteligentne vsec
<anny> intelektualka
<idioterna> js mam pa najraj tabukove.
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> k se nc ne sprasujejo zakaj morjo lih one posodo pomivat
<idioterna> tko je ze od zmer blo.
<yang> hahaha
<yang> a ti nikol ne pomivas posode
<anny> posodo pomiva pomivalni stroj
<yang> jst to najraj delam
<yang> :)
<anny> yang, ti si moj najboljš prjatu
<anny> :)
<yang> mam korit iz keramike, bognedaj da bi kaksna zenska pomivala MOJO posodo !
<yang> 3 leta ga ze mam pa je se cisto cel
<yang> korit
<yang> ce ga ze mora kdo razbit naj bom to jaz
<yang> vsaj ne bo slabe vesti
<anny> uuu
<CrazyLemon> če se tko zlahka razbije..pol ne vem čemu sploh služi..da lepo zgleda?
<yang> jah bi moral tisto prasat k je opremo izbirala
<idioterna> s kaksno si se to zapletu
<yang> prvo kot prvo, ni sel noter, k je bil predolg za centimeter
<CrazyLemon> baba presneta
<idioterna> z mamo? :)
<CrazyLemon> to je pa za topic
<yang> ga je majster brusil cel popoldan da ga je stanjsal
<anny> ženske
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr | <yang> prvo kot pr
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> damn you topic charset limit
<yang> haha
<yang> idioterna: ni bla mama
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr
<anny> no, se boste zmenili?
<idioterna> a kdo bo posodo pomil
<idioterna> jsm ze nalozu u stroj
<idioterna> suni je dons oddajala en projekt
<idioterna> je ze ksn tedn kar je spala
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> je sicer rekla da bi ji sedl se mal sprostit predn zaspi
<idioterna> ampak je zaspala predn se ji je ratal sprostit.
<anny> :)
<yang> haha
<anny> država bo legalizirala konopljo in pokrila finančno luknjo
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> hvala bogu
<idioterna> edina stvar k mi gre res na jetra je to da se drzava ukvarja s prepovedanimi traparijami
<CrazyLemon> weirdo..a ti res pričakuješ od države da se bo ukvarjala z resnimi zadevami?
<yang> idioterna: a ti si za legalizacijo marihuane, ceprav je ne kadis ?
<idioterna> ja
<anny> kaj je "prepovedana traparija"?
<idioterna> sej sm tut za poroke gejev, pa nism niti gej, niti se nocm porocit
<idioterna> anny: droge.
<anny> ostanke paternalističnega pristopa
<anny> jaz sem za liberalizacijo
<idioterna> jsm zato da se loh sam odlocm s cim si bom zile masil
<anny> kdor se hoče fentat, naj se kar
<idioterna> ne da je holesterol dovolen, hors pa ni.
<anny> bo vsaj manj konkurence
<CrazyLemon> pa več delovnih mest!
<yang> zadnic smo z eno debatirali o gejih, in je potem po 1 uri povedala, da je 6 let bla v vezi kjer ji je partner prikrival da je gej, tko da ja brezveze, jst sem tut za legalizacijo istospolnih porok
<anny> yang...to je bolj pogosto, kot si misliš
<yang> vec storij sem ze slisal
<anny> nobena elita ne trpi gejevstva
<anny> Å¡e
<yang> celo otroke imajo
<yang> da prikrijejo nagnjenost
<anny> geyi imajo lahko sex z žensko in otroke
<yang> sam ne vem kaksen sex je to, mora bit hladen ko spricer
<anny> samo všeč jim ni nič od tega
<yang> uziva ravno ne
<anny> pač, luknja je luknja :)
<yang> boge zenske
<anny> ženske so pa tudi srečne, če jih tip pusti pri miru
<anny> enkrat na mesec pa potrpi
<yang> ponavadi sama niti ne ve
<idioterna> hehe
<anny> hmmm... sluti
<yang> lahko sluti
<yang> sploh ce ji kdo omeni
<idioterna> sej mogoce sm tut js gej
<idioterna> sam nism se srecu tapravga.
<yang> hehe
<anny> to je zanimivo pri spolnih nagnjenjih...ni stikalo si ali nisi temveč kontinuum
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa zlo prepleteni so vidiki
<idioterna> komot se zalubs v nekoga zarad ene lastnosti pa pol v poplavi hormonov nablodis se druge
<anny> torej si lahko strogo hetero, malo nagnjen k istemu spolu, na sredi, bi poskusil tudi z nasprotnim, strogo homo...mavrica!
<yang> saj velik jih je BISEX, to tut vids na dating mrezah
<yang> pase mu da se pretvarja da je zenska
<anny> yang je naš ekspert za dating :)
<idioterna> kko se pa to pretvarjas?
<yang> jah lahko si das nickname zajcica
<anny> objaviš ukradeno fotko z neta
<anny> al pa od bivše
<yang> pol pa prasas, cez cas, "ce bi slucajn el z moskim tut"
<anny> in nato loviš nič hudega sluteče strejte
<yang> to je tamau problem
<yang> se zlo dobr se lazejo friki
<anny> yang, ti si ziher gey
<yang> mislis ?
<anny> preveč insajderskih informacij
<yang> haha
<idioterna> aja tko eh
<yang> ne, sam izkusnje z dating chani
<idioterna> itak mam "a" na konc nicka
<idioterna> tko da me vsake tolk kdo ogovori
<anny> jaz ga nimam!
<idioterna> pa vcasih pol mal norce brijem
<idioterna> ja ti
<idioterna> k si star kosmat mornar
<yang> haha
<anny> s petimi zobmi in tobakom v nosnicah
<yang> anny: men edin ni jasn
<anny> kaj?
<yang> kako so gayi lahko z zensko poroceni, a niso pol bolj bisex ?
<anny> niso
<yang> cudn
<anny> glej zgoraj....gey lahko sexa z žensko, motorika in ostalo dela
<anny> samo bed mu je
<yang> ja sej
<yang> to je mim
<yang> zakaj bi sploh sexu z njo
<yang> ce mu ni do tega
<yang> to je isto kt da bi hetero sel seksat s tipom
<anny> na netu sem našla nek zanimiv blog od enega, ki je probal z žensko
<anny> bom probala najt, pa bo prec jasno
<yang> no na dating chani ti je hitro jasno da je velik biseksualcev, in veliko jih je priznalo da zenska sploh ne ve
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://db.tt/vNGMvZNs
<anny> http://www.nerve.com/love-sex/i-did-it-for-science/i-did-it-for-science-heterosexuality
<dz0ny> rofl
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-13 22:19:36.png
<Pepelka> I Did It For Science: Heterosexuality | Nerve.com
<anny> dz0ny!
<dz0ny> anny: don't worry https://db.tt/Hfka62XA
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-13 22:21:17.png
<idioterna> dobr clank tut
<yang> jst sem pol prsu do zakljucka da se jih vecina pretvarja da so zenske zato, da ubijejo cajt, lahko so straight in se samo zafrkavajo
<anny> :/
<anny> ni lepo
<idioterna> kaj ni lepo
<idioterna> a merjasec?
<anny> saj je toliko aktivnost za ubijanja cajta!
<idioterna> aja to misls
<yang> mislim, splosna brezposelnost
<yang> in cajta na pretek
<anny> sam če maš pa kompleks manjvrednosti
<anny> če bi tisti cajt vložili v svoje izobraževanje, ne bi bili dolgo brezposelni
<idioterna> ja sam to je hud problem
<idioterna> ne sam manjvrednostni kompleks
<anny> kakšen hud problem?
<yang> so seveda tudi zenske tam, vendar veliko poklicnih prodajalk ljubezni, dating chani so odlicna priloznot za njihov biznis
<idioterna> ja te recesije ponavad ful przadanejo dusevno sibke
<anny> če imaš dostop do neta, je ves svet tvoj trg!
<idioterna> ze tko niso neki samozavestni
<idioterna> pol pa zgubijo job al pa se jim zmanjsa placa
<idioterna> pac
<idioterna> fucked up je za ogromn ljudi
<anny> hm
<anny> žal nimam kaj veliko posluha
<idioterna> ja men je pa zmanjkal dnarja za charity zdej
<yang> a naus odprl ljudske kuhne ?
<anny> ni blema, posveti čas
<idioterna> ko bom bogat ziher
<idioterna> zdej pa nism se
<anny> yang, ljudska kuhna je že
<idioterna> ja sam so jih baje nagnal nekam sosedje al kaj ze
<idioterna> js bi pa res prov nasprot najbl posh bajte u lublani odpru
<anny> in kuhna, kjer so zaposleni Å¡ibki osebki tudi
<anny> idioterna, v celju so jih nagnali
<anny> mislim, koji k in te gnide
<yang> ej un intervju na radio gaga od boska srota je fenomenalen, in dobro je razlozu tip vse okoli bogastva, skratka za vse ste krive zenske in nase pozelenje po zenskah
<anny> ko da se ne more nihče znajti tam
<anny> yang, link?
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> anny: uh, hm ne spomnem se tocno datuma enkrat novembra je bil morda 22. poglej v arhivu pod Gaga
<idioterna> "one handed push up"
<idioterna> js to skos delam :)
<yang> BOM NASEL PA NAKNADNO SPOROCIM OK
<yang> ups
<anny> ok, hvala
<anny> 22. katerega meseca?
<yang> novembra
<yang> v novembru je bil
<yang> sicer satira
<yang> na boska srota, to je nek nov lik
<yang> ne vem kdo ga oponasa, sam je dober
<anny> aha, bom probala najti
<anny> sam da si zapišem v organizator
<yang> malo prevrti stream
<yang> da bos slisala njegov glas, ni bilo cisto na zacetku oddaje
<idioterna> anny: tole morm pa u ksno homo temo nalimat
<idioterna> si bom zapomnu.
<yang> anny: dans sem gledal darila v celovcu
<yang> sem hotel kupit en moski koledar za zensko
<yang> pa so bli sam prevec taki returiani tipi osladni
<anny> in?
<yang> bom kr un koledar od trbovskih gasilvcev raje narocil
<anny> retuširani tipi
<yang> retusirani
<idioterna> ja primes z "smudge" za mednozje pa potegnes dol
<idioterna> s smudge ocitno
<yang> ker mislim da tej tipi so bili prevec pocukrani za un tip zenske kateri nnamenjam koledar
<idioterna> ce zenski namenjas koledar ji kup lepga
<yang> pa zenski koledar je bil tudi bolj tak od playboyevih zajcic, skratka nic posebnega, nic art
<idioterna> ce ze morjo bit tipi gor nej bodo zanimivi
<yang> mislim, naj bodo bolj "normalni"
<yang> da ima vsaj obcutek da obstajajo
<anny> http://www.vrazjegate.si/shop/
<Pepelka> Vražje gate
<Pepelka> »Default Description«
<dz0ny> lol salb seo
<dz0ny> slab
<idioterna> yang: https://www.google.com/search?q=homeless+portraits&tbm=isch
<Pepelka> homeless portraits - Google Search
<yang> http://www.srcnotrbovlje.si/nasi-gasilci-bodo-izdali-svoj-koledar-ognjeni-fantje-2014/
<Pepelka> Naši gasilci bodo izdali svoj koledar »Ognjeni fantje 2014« – Novičarski portal Sr(e)čno Trbovlje
<yang> tole
<yang> bo tapravo
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/ognjenifantje2014
<Pepelka> Ognjeni fantje 2014 | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Operativni gasilci Prostovoljnega gasilskega društva Trbovlje-mesto smo se odločili, da izdelamo...«
<yang> pa se v dobrodelne namene gre izkupicek
<idioterna> tele vrazje gate so tut grozne
<idioterna> a res noben ne zna vec designa?
<dz0ny> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/climate-change-is-moving-the-poles-and-changing-earths-1482864396
<Pepelka> Climate change is moving the poles and changing Earth's rotation
<Pepelka> »I thought I knew all the dreadful effects of climate change, but this new discovery has truly surprised me: "Climate change is causing the North Pole's location to drift, owing to subtle changes in Earth's rotation that result from the melting of glaciers and ice sheets." The entire Earth is tilting because this change.«
<yang> poznam enga gasilca iz trbovelj, ne vem zakaj ga ni med slikanimi
<yang> heh vrazje gate bozicek, daj no hehe
<idioterna> cak bom poisku ksne kul gate
<yang> kdo bo to nosil
<yang> zenske so bolj
<yang> izvedba
<idioterna> niti ne
<yang> ma ja ni bogve kaj
<idioterna> ma ne najdem
<idioterna> pa ne da se mi home porn diska prklaplat zdej
<yang> ta koledar bo bolj tak za hec
<yang> mislim da bo v redu darilo hehe
<idioterna> jsm lansk let suni za nov let kupu en lustn flis
<idioterna> letos pa ne vem se kva bom
<idioterna> k jo zmer u kriz zebe na biciklu ta je pa cez rit
<yang> hehe kul
<lynxlynxlynx> diy zmaga
<yang> idioterna: ja ku portreti homeless
<yang> kul
<yang> ponavad glih niso veseli ce jih slikas, lahk tvegas razbitje kamere
<idioterna> sex toys so kul
<yang> vsaj nekaj pove fotografija, ne pa retus playboyevih zancic
<idioterna> http://www.justengines.co.uk/acatalog/Just_Engines_Online_Starting_Gear_115.html#aFINGERGD
<Pepelka> Starting Gear
<anny> jezus
<idioterna> kje?
<idioterna> a je rapture
<idioterna> aja sex toy gledas?
<idioterna> to je za startat motorje da ti propeler prsta ne razreze
<anny> uf
<anny> huje kot vagina dentata
<anny> gremo spat
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LOL
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-14
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] SteamOS Beta Now Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/egck_BIjayk/steam-os-available-download
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Petition Asks Synaptics To Improve Touchpad Performance on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oLXuNn8X4I0/synaptics-petition-aims-improve-linux-trackpad-behaviour
<yang> subject:	 FSFE still 160.000 Euro short for 2014
<yang> mailed-by:	 fsfeurope.org
<yang> http://fsfe.org/news/2013/news-20131213-01.en.html
<Pepelka> 160.000 Euro short for 2014
<yang> evo idioterna ti lahka mal vec doniras
<yang> za nek v redu znesek te objavijo tule https://fsfe.org/donate/thankgnus-2013.en.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41201/#p41201
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41202/#p41202
<lynxlynxlynx> 160k :O
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: steam os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41203/#p41203
<anny> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<yang> anny je pridna punca, se za vikend gre v knjiznico.
<anny> :)
<yang> Jaz se grem pa pocasi oblect in grem na neko Indijsko kosilo.
<yang> Me prav zanima kaj se bo znaslo na krozniku
<anny> upam, da kaj dobrega!
<yang> tudi jaz (pa da mi ne bo slabo:)
<anny> ne se preveč najest :)
<anny> pri nas bo pečen sir z gorgonzolo in brokoli :)
<yang> to se slisi tudi dobro
<anny> saj je
<yang> mene se da hitro podkupiti z dobro hrano
<anny> s Å¡niclom?
<yang> tud
<yang> :)
<yang> nisem zahteven jedec
<yang> pa nisem picky
<yang> pa pravilo k se ga vedno drzim, je da je skoda hrano vstran metat
<yang> v afriki so lacni, pa na dolenjsem tud
<yang> evo sm ze v gvantu, lepo se mej, sibam zdej
<anny> lepo bodi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://gist.github.com/voltagex/7955961 če še nisi vidu (highly unlikely) :)
<Pepelka> Install SteamOS on VirtualBox
<Pepelka> »Install SteamOS on VirtualBox - Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kva mi bo to
<dz0ny> so me razocarl
<dz0ny> k so sli na debian
<dz0ny> i can't even boot
<dz0ny> that's not he future
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe z debianom?
<dz0ny> ^^ i can't even boot
<dz0ny> kernel panic
<dz0ny> k nocjo ubuntu patchev not :>
<dz0ny> acpi=0 al kaj ze
<dz0ny> al pa ahci za diske izključit
<anny> lp
<yang> dz0ny: kerga debian kernela ne mores zbootat ?
<yang> iz stable brancha ?
<dz0ny> wheazy
<yang> hm cudno
<dz0ny> neki je z ahci
<yang> kr kernel panic mas pr default kernelu al kaj ?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<yang> a to na virtualizirani masini ?
<dz0ny> problme je ker je crappy sata driver v biousu
<dz0ny> ce dam ide
<dz0ny> je ok
<yang> mogoce mas nek ful nov hardwer
<yang> pa se ni driverjev
<dz0ny> ce dam ahci se usuje
<dz0ny> ne ne prestar
<dz0ny> pa giggabayte ni posodobil
<dz0ny> amd nardi ahci driver
<yang> a si googlal error ?
<dz0ny> gigabyte bi ga mogu sam v bios dat
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pa ga niso
<dz0ny> fix je da rocno popravis bios image
<yang> aha
 * dz0ny ne kupuje vec gigabyte plosc
<yang> ja vcasih zaradi kaksnih nekompatibilnosti vrzejo kaj ven
<yang> da lahko naprej posoddabljajo doftwer
<yang> softwer
<dz0ny> mah ne to je cista lenoba
<dz0ny> majo revizije plosce do 4.1
<dz0ny> in ne posodobijo biosa za stare
<dz0ny> sam za zadnjo revizijo
<yang> recimo pr NetBSD je bil podoben problem z gcc, stari VAX-i so moral implementirat uporabo starejsega gcc-ja, k je Stallman neki bil proti neki inovaciji , nevem tocno kaj, sam en developer je neki razlagal
<yang> ker je bil Stallman proti tisti inovaciji, so disablali funkcijo za VAX-e v novejsem gccju
<dz0ny> !g GA-880GM-UD2H
<Pepelka> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3) http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3475
<dz0ny> do rev. 1.5 so prlezl
<dz0ny> jaz mam 1.0
<yang> Po pravici povedano, sploh ne vem katera linux distribucija dobro lezi staremu hardweru
<yang> ponavadi kaksen NetBSD ima boljsi support
<yang> bil je tist DSL damn small linux, potem pa so tut malo nehali razvijati
<yang> mogoce kaksen archlinux, da bi bil bolj primeren ne vem
<yang> Debian sigurno ne vec
<dz0ny> mja sej ti k se za recovery uporabljajo pa ubuntu
<dz0ny> sta kr ok
<dz0ny> pac krkol se za desktop bl uproablja
<dz0ny> sam debian pac ni :)
<yang> linux recimo sploh ne tece na VAXih starih, NetBSD pa zadnja verzija cist ok funkcionira
<yang> to bolj zaradi tega, ker ni zadosti linux/vax developerjev, drugace bi verjetno ze steklo
<dz0ny> po pravis povedano sem mislil da bodo sli po ps4 stopinjah
<dz0ny> pa uporabili netbsd
<dz0ny> cudn da niso
<dz0ny> pa ce gledas pakete
<dz0ny> so kr fajn patchal std libe pa orodja
<yang> recimo linuxmips je kr mocen port, tut za stare serverje od SGI-ja
<yang> in za vse novodobne routerje
<yang> tista gigabyte plata pa sploh ne zgleda stara
<yang> ce si pa odkril debian bug, pa se ni objavljen pa lahko tudi posljes report na debian buglit
<yang> k to da wheezy nardi kernel panic, to je ful velik bug
<yang> pa cudno da ga nihce pred tabo ni ugotovil
<yang> da bi ga odpravili se predno je wheezy izsel
<yang> sploh zaradi tega, k je debian zamrznjen kaksno leto predno izdajo stabilno verzijo
<yang> a lahko lociras bug na debian bugtrackerju
<napsy__> je kdo tu na hypo alpe adria banki in kaksne izkusnje ima?
<yang> jst enga poznam k dela tam, kaj te zanima ?
<napsy__> sam mnenje
<yang> jst niem komitent
<yang> nisem
<yang> mnennje v zvezi s cim pa isces ?
<yang> mors bit malo bolj konkreten
<napsy__> bilo kaj, kaksne nevsecnosti, elektronsko poslovanje
<yang> verjetno se od primera do primera razlikuje
<yang> sto ljudi sto razlicnih mnenj
<yang> mi je ta kolega razlagal, da pridejo k njemu stranke od zatezenih in nezadovoljnih, do takih ki ne morjo prehvaliti storitev
<napsy__> ok
<napsy__> spletna banka me tut zanima
<yang> recimo ljudje so zelo besni, ce zatipkajo PIN
<napsy__> ce so kake fore v zvezi z linuksom
<yang> pol pa pravjo "3 dni sem cakal na restiranje pina"
<yang> ja razumem
<yang> jst mam unicredit in imajo v redu spletno bancnistvo tudi prek linuxa lepo deluje
<yang> za NLB sem pa slisal da je kr stala
<napsy__> tak no
<napsy__> klik mi je do zdaj vedno delal
<yang> tam potrebujes specialni softwer za windows
<napsy__> za proklik pa baje da res
<yang> proklik za poslovne uporabnike je bolj bullshit
<yang> aplikacija je taka kot pod windows 3.11
<napsy__> lol aja :)
<yang> ja
<yang> dobr kar se varnosti tice, je morda bolj napredno, samo ce so windowsi v igri pol ne pomaga ne vem kaksna avtentikacija
<yang> majo tko da kartico vstavis v bralnik in vpises PIN
<napsy__> lol, ta unicredit .. furajo https, pol pa pogledas certificat, pa so root CA oni sami
<yang> dobro, saj to ni sporno
<napsy__> smesn, posebi za banko
<napsy__> :)
<yang> zakaj ?
<yang> saj lahko vsak svoj ROOT CA nardi
<napsy__> ja, point certifikatov je da je root CA zaupljiv
<yang> ali mislis da bi bilo bolje ce bi imeli verisignov root CA?
<napsy__> vrjetno ja
<yang> kar se varnosti tice je isti smorn
<napsy__> jah ni
<yang> kako ni ?
<napsy__> verisign pma posebne protokole za varovanje root CA
<napsy__> kaka ma pa banka pa vpraslljivo
<yang> nima nic bolj posebnih kot banka
<yang> samo zaracunajo
<yang> tudi ti lahko svoj root CA nardis
<napsy__> dunno, ce ta chain of trust prekines, potem certifikati zgubijo vrednost
<napsy__> vem da lahka
<yang> fora je samo da je verisign provider in da je placal audit, da ga ti vidis kot odobrenega v tvojem browserju
<yang> pac oni "trzijo" te certifikate kot storitev, niso pa zato nic bolj varni kot od bilo koga drugega
<yang> to je kot da bi rekel, da je en PGP kljuc bolj varen od drugega
<yang> recimo da je verisignov root cert deponiran nekje v sefu
<napsy__> ce je kljuc podpisan od vecih certifikatov, ponavad velja za bol zaupljiveg
<yang> pa tudi bancni verjetno je
<napsy__> zaupljivega
<napsy__> tut PGP lahko ima chain of trust
<napsy__> ravo zaradi tega
<yang> ampak kar se same enkripcije tice je isti smorn
<napsy__> seveda
<napsy__> gre se za to kdo ma avtoriteto podpisat
<yang> tist chain of trust ne pomeni nicesar, zaradi tega kljuc ni bolj VAREN
<napsy__> tezje je forgery naredit
<yang> enkripcija je enaka
<napsy__> ze ja
<napsy__> sam lej, js postavim fake domeno podobno temule unicredit pa svoj certifikat
<yang> no, torej zakaj bi banka placevala verisignu za uporabo licence, ce nima smisla
<napsy__> pac ne rabi podpisov visje avtoritete
<napsy__> gre se za zaupanje
<yang> za njihov web od trust recimo
<yang> edino kar je nerodno je to, da ga tvoj browser ne vidi in ga moras importitrati v prvem poskusu
<napsy__> sj enkripcija razumem da je enaka
<yang> zaradi samega audita
<napsy__> ija
<napsy__> ta web of trust je zato da ce kdo ukrade domeno
<napsy__> da ne more naredit forgery ker nima pravega certifikata
<yang> recimo jst sem vcasih uporabljal CAcert (sem tudi assurer) ampak niso imeli zadosti denarja za audit
<napsy__> zato pa je firefoxova stran rdeca ce je sumljiv certifikat
<napsy__> oz nepodpisan od zaupljivih certifikatov
<napsy__> gre se za krajo identitete prej kot pa samo sifriranje, kako verodostojna je stran prikazana do uporabnika
<yang> fora je samo v browserjih, koliko placas firmi od browserja za audit
<napsy__> ja ze, vendar ponuja dodatno varnost
<napsy__> dokler ne ukradejo ceritfikat od verisign
<napsy__> oz. ne dobis shekanega sistema
<napsy__> web of trust je z namenom
<yang> ja ok, web of trust majo mocnejsi pr verisignu
<yang> konec koncev ce bi banka placala nevem 10k za audit, bi tudi njihov certifikat v browserjih bil lahko zeleno obarvan
<yang> verjetno ni cena 10k ampak kaksnih 100k
<napsy__> kar pomen da je fuul mal verjetno da je stran forgery
<napsy__> ker bo moral nekak ponaredit verisignov certifikat
<napsy__> kar pa, ce nimas njihovga certifikata nemogoc, afaik
<yang> ne vem kok so SSL certifikati sploh se varni
<yang> to je 128 bitno kodiranje
<napsy__> relativno, no sj itak, ce si ZDA tak nima sploh veze ocitno
<yang> so bli ze neki demoti kako jih shekat
<napsy__> vrjamem
<yang> vsak ki bi mel 1 dan casa da pogleda demo, bi se tega lahko naucil
<napsy__> ocitn ni tolk enostavn
<yang> ne vem detajlov
<napsy__> ne vidim neke posebne panike
<yang> ce pogledas moznosti strojne opreme dandanes
<yang> se 128 bitna enkripcija slisi kot zelo svoh
<napsy__> tisti ko majo tako premo vrjamem da ni tezava
<napsy__> vsakdo se pa ravno ne mora
<yang> sej pravim, ne vem kaksna strojna oprema lahko to dekodira
<napsy__> enak kot pri kakrsni koli zasciti, tist ko bo hotu bo ze nasel nacin
<yang> ampak sigurno jo imajo v sloveniji
<napsy__> vrjetno ja
<yang> mogoce je nima ravno heker s filipinov
<yang> matthai je napisal v clanku od GSM kodiranju, da ga "odklene" ze oprema za par tisoc eur
<yang> se pravi bi si jo lahko vsak ze privoscil
<yang> in verjetno razni radioamaterji poleg ostalih organizacij imajo ze tako opremo
<napsy__> a ni tam ful slaba zascita ze nasploh
<napsy__> oz. so neuradne luknje
<yang> zdajle preverjam en cert pa pise XY verified by <unknown> signed by Globalsign
<yang> nevem ne spoznam se na gsm protokol
<yang> najbolje da preberes clanek na slo techu
<yang> ce te kaj vec zanima
<napsy__> sm bral, sm tut bil na predavanju takrat
<napsy__> je bo kr zanimiv
<yang> verjamem
<napsy__> pa tut oni clanki fuul kakovostni
<napsy__> tezk najdes slovenske take kakovosti
<yang> ja matthai kr obvlada
<idioterna> yang: nimam 160k
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jabuk> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 5.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> https://jobbe.me/r/4ec59
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Hands On With The SteamOS Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/keEzJIJmNeI/hands-on-steamos-beta
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.3°C @14.12.2013 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: -2.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:44, Sončni zahod: 15:17:01
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.3°C @14.12.2013 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<jabuk> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: -2.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:55, Sončni zahod: 15:16:54
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Google Earth 7 ne odpira fotografij  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41204/#p41204
<hugec> Zdravo
<hugec> a je gdo tu, mam en mejhni problem
<hugec> če ma gdo kej cajta
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<hugec> o prijatu
<hugec> nevem ka n ej napišem t8u http://www.file.si/3OR8TKIg45Z8rE7
<Pepelka> ScreenShot004.bmp - file.si
<Pepelka> »Brezplačno gostovanje slik in datotek«
<hugec> ko inštaliram steam os
<hugec> do sem sem se uspel prebiti potem pa nenajdem kaj naj napišem ko zahteva od mene ukaze v cmdju
<CrazyLemon> kako si pa do sem pršu
<CrazyLemon> pa ukaz je dpkg --get-selections| grep nvidia
<CrazyLemon> in ne to kar si ti napisal
<hugec> do sm sm pršu ko sm tole verzijo dol potegnu menda bi bila bol enostavna http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/download/?ver=default
<Pepelka> SteamOS
<hugec> pa na začetku sm napisu fso:\EFI\BOOT\BOOTX640
<hugec> pol pa me je do sem pripeljal in nevem naprej
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pa to napisal
<hugec> da se mi je ya;el in[talacija, tak pi[e v tetorialu
<hugec> da se mi je začel inštalacija
<hugec> tak piše v tetorialu
<CrazyLemon> no pa smo končno prispeli do tutoriala.. torej prilepi link za božjo voljo
<dz0ny> hugec ko bos obvladal terminal
<hugec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glTxRlT1RpM
<Pepelka> SteamOS Install into Virtualbox Demo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Steam OS installed into Virtualbox. Original instructions from http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse/discussions/0/648814395797000712/«
<dz0ny> pol namesci steam os
<CrazyLemon> oh god no..video tutorial
<dz0ny> ker ne mores nic z njim oocet v virtualbox
<dz0ny> cl eni so streamal namestitev prek twich
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> cudn folk
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> zakaj preprosto ne namestijo steam pa uporabijo big picture mode
<hugec> am, ker želim pač testirat
<hugec> steamos
<napsy__> baje da je crap
<hugec> in pridobit nove izkušnje
<hugec> ja če je beta verzija
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> wat
<hugec> vse kar je bilo v beti je zanč
<CrazyLemon> hugec pridobit izkušnje z igranjem igric? :)
<dz0ny> .facepalm
<jabuk> http://i.stack.imgur.com/jiFfM.jpg
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/402/715/069.jpg
<hugec> am pač to ni sma zarad igric
<napsy__> heh
<hugec> pač zanima me ka nej napišem v tem cmdju
<hugec> da lahk grme naprej
<dz0ny> rm -rf
<hugec> nop
<hugec> napiše mi comand no fund
<napsy__> sleep 86400
<CrazyLemon> hugec napiši to kar piše v navodilih..to je vedno dobra iztočnica za naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> pol pa chmod 777 s
<hugec> ja, če nenajdem navodil za naprej
<hugec> zato sm pa tu vprašu
<hugec> ker se mi ej zataklnil
<hugec> in potrebujem pomoč
<CrazyLemon> Študentke 2. letnika magistrskega študija prevajalstva s Filozofske fakultete v Ljubljani so pod mentorstvom izr. prof. dr. Špele Vintar in ob pomoči Marka Zabreznika redigirale in prevedle datoteke wp-dev-admin, wp-dev-sl, wp-cc, bbPress-dev, wp-dev-net-admin, wp-twentytwelve in wp-twentythirteen, poleg tega pa so prispevale tudi popravke k prevodu obstoječega WordPressovega spletišča v slovenščini.
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ SE MI NISMO SPOMNILI TEGA FFS!?!?
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> hugec
<dz0ny> cak
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse/discussions/0/648814395797000712/«
<CrazyLemon> tu imaš navodila
<Pepelka> Virtualbox Install Tutorial :: Steam Universe
<dz0ny> cl dej source
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://sl.wordpress.org/2013/12/13/wordpress-3-8-parker-ter-precisceni-prevodi/
<Pepelka> WordPress › Slovenija « WordPress 3.8 “Parker” ter prečiščeni prevodi
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: spela vintar ze skos to organizira btw
<idioterna> ene 10 let
<hugec> a dej js od 8 točke naprej delam
<hugec> al kak
<hugec> sam ko naprišem da ne prepozna ukaza dpkg
<hugec> :S
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj pa prevajajo? wordpress? :)
<dz0ny> idioterna temu se rece poklicna fovsija
<hugec> kak se | naredi na ameriški tipkovnici :S
<dz0ny> : h
<dz0ny> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2013/dec/13/linux-laptops-should-you-avoid-buying-windows
<Pepelka> Linux laptops: should you avoid buying Windows? | Technology | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Sam is looking for a new laptop to run Linux, and wonders if it's worth buying one without an operating system pre-installed«
<hugec> nop ni h
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: karkoli
 * dz0ny paraplexed
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pac to da za delat bodocim prevajalcem
<CrazyLemon> pol sm tudi js skoraj magister..ker tudi js prevajam karkoli :p
<idioterna> uredu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vice.com/read/bucharest-webcam-studios-america-outsourcing-sex-trade?
<Pepelka> I Spent a Month Living in a Romanian Sexcam Studio | VICE United States
<Pepelka> »If the internet had a designated red light district, it would be Romania, where there are currently an estimated 2,000 studios in operation, all beaming images of masturbating models to a mostly Ameri&hellip;«
<dz0ny> ze bral
<dz0ny> a odpreva :)?
<idioterna> kdo se vama bo pa zveral tle
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk..sam js ne bi Å¡el v romunijo
<CrazyLemon> a odpreva v babnem polju? :>
<dz0ny> hr
<dz0ny> ce z mejo
<CrazyLemon> pametno
<dz0ny> mi smo bl spalno naselje
<dz0ny> cez mejo pa bl pet-ned
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam internet ni boljši čez mejo :/
<dz0ny> much better
<dz0ny> optiko majo
<dz0ny> tko kot mi
<CrazyLemon> pol pa .hr it is
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BbbbTd8IcAAxbl2.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but not in bucharest!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> hah..za ljubljano mi piše "freezing fog"
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> to je un sneg k pada :)
<dz0ny> pa oni recejo da "snezuje"
<dz0ny> puhek :)
<idioterna> nc ne recemo tega
<dz0ny> kako ne z megle je padalo, pa je bil ze sneg
<dz0ny> to je bil efekt toplarne v siski
<idioterna> tut toplarna moste ma enak efekt
<idioterna> ampak to ni sneg in ne recemo da snezi kadar padajo te saje
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> dz0ny: toplarna je v mostah :)
<yang> vcasih se fino slis po celi ljubljani kot da bi ti reaktivci pred blokom pristajali ko pucajo filtre na dimnikih
<yang> sicer to je morda 1x letno
<yang> juhu zastavce http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QeSlRqd-1k
<Pepelka> Josip Tito i Kim Il Sung (1975) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't forget to rate :) Josip Tito i Kim Il Sung ☭ Related Links ☭ My Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/CommunistWarrior1917?feature=mhee Yugoslavia Playl...«
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-15
<anny> dan
<yang> pozdravljena anny
<anny> čao
<anny> Å¡e kar megla odzunaj :/
<yang> ja, nimas kaj, ljubljana pozimi
<yang> v 80% bo takole
<yang> je bil kolega vceraj na rakitni in je rekel, da so imeli lepo sonce
<CrazyLemon> sonce \o/
<anny> Krejzi, imate sonce?
<CrazyLemon> anny imamo!
<CrazyLemon> lots of it!
 * anny je fouš
<anny> čisto malo ga odstopite ljubljančanom
<CrazyLemon> nehi no..its all mine!
 * anny gre jokat v kot
<CrazyLemon> dokler jokaš..se bom js mal posonču
<CrazyLemon> anny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/WeatherPro_2013-12-15_11-16-59.jpg naj ti bo
<CrazyLemon> čisto mal ga dobiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> oh, kolk si ti prjazen
<CrazyLemon> thats my middle name :)
<anny> CrazyTheniceLemon
<CrazyLemon> ne.. Crazy "oh, kolk si ti prjazen" Lemon :p
<anny> NoroPrijaznaLimona?
<anny> lool
<CrazyLemon> lejtr! o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Računalnik prenosnik za (K)ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41205/#p41205
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41206/#p41206
<idioterna> anny: s kolesom na javor
<idioterna> pol ure, pa je sonck.
<idioterna> poklicte terminatorja
<idioterna> http://mashable.com/2013/12/14/google-acquires-boston-dynamics/
<Pepelka> Google Acquires Robotics-Design Company Boston Dynamics [VIDEO]
<CrazyLemon> PETMAN! he loooooves pets :)
<yang> meeep meeep :)
<yang> idioterna: kaksna je to ameriska verzija robota brez brzostrelke gor ?
<yang> uporabna vrednost teh naprav je verjetno da nadomestijo osla ali konja na bojiscih in nosjo opremo za vojake
<CrazyLemon> http://habrahabr.ru/post/206108/
<Pepelka> Первые Steam Machines прибыли к владельцам / Хабрахабр
<Pepelka> »Несколько дней назад Valve объявила о рассылке 300 прототипов Steam Machines, и вот сегодня первые из тех счастливчиков, кому достались приглашения на...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd-WVOQwTYU#t=106
<Pepelka> Titan the Robot punches drunk guy. Butlins Bognor 2010. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Titan the Robot hands out a tasty right hook to drunk stag who tried his luck! To find out more about Titan the Robot please visit www.titantherobot.com«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd-WVOQwTYU#
<Pepelka> Titan the Robot punches drunk guy. Butlins Bognor 2010. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Titan the Robot hands out a tasty right hook to drunk stag who tried his luck! To find out more about Titan the Robot please visit www.titantherobot.com«
<yang> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEyLzAxLzIzLzEwXzM1XzM1XzExMl9maWxlCnAJdGh1bWIJODUweDU5MD4KZQlqcGc/e4f42764.jpg
<idioterna> yang: boston dynamics je do zdaj delal za vojsko
<idioterna> zdaj jih je pa google kupil
<idioterna> koncali bodo projekte za DARPA in nadaljevali v googlu
<yang> aha
<dz0ny> BigWhale: lol rly
<BigWhale> D:
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> sej si dobu invite! :D
<BigWhale> * BigWhale has kicked dz0ny from #slo-tech (BigWhale)
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> * You've invited dz0ny to #slo-tech (svarun.sioff)
<BigWhale> * BigWhale invited dz0ny into the channel.
<BigWhale> a vids! :))
<Gandalfar> nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 0 : n%100==2 ? 1 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 2 : 3);
<Gandalfar> tole je prav ane?
<idioterna> ce si kopipejstnu iz ksnga dobrga poja pol ja
<Gandalfar> to poedit misli da je default
<Gandalfar> za slovensicno
<idioterna> pomoje je prov ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> aaj on je su nekam
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1511473_662172583834072_2104522041_n.jpg
<yang> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemarket/comments/1sujrh/selling_body_for_dogecoins/
<Pepelka> Selling body for dogecoins : dogemarket
<Pepelka> »Send dogecoins to DSGQtTo3uGxm7ef6cpdVDHxLyGzbh4Ey71 for a good time. I can be any gender you want and will roleplay even your weirdest fantasies. Sky...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pong
<dz0ny> < Gandalfar> nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 0 : n%100==2 ? 1 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 2 : 3);
<dz0ny> < Gandalfar> tole je prav ane?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kerchmar46: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41207/#p41207
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Gandalfar ne vem če
<CrazyLemon>  nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 3 : 0)
<CrazyLemon> tko js vidim v enem fajlu
<Gandalfar> hm
<Gandalfar> a pol poedit napacne defaulte okol posilja?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdo je pol zdej koordinator?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sasa.. kdo le :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ne bi vedel ne uporabljam poedit :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Basi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41208/#p41208
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41209/#p41209
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: [13.10] Sleep, Hibernate funkcija na HP Pavilion m6  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41210/#p41210
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Top 10 Linux Games of 2013  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zF-_5mr1uQM/top-10-linux-games-2013
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Basi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41211/#p41211
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41212/#p41212
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013121505984697
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: "Popolna elektronska varuška" naj bi bila otrokom škodljiva
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Ficher-Price prodaja produkt, ki je v javnosti povzročil veliko negativnih odzivov...«
<dz0ny> jp
<idioterna> kako je pa to skodljivo otrokom
<idioterna> a zato k starsi ne znajo skrbet za otroke je zdej plasticn zic skodljiv ratu
<yang> na freenode so operaterji, kateri uvajajo "svoj" policy
<yang> in se ne drzijo pravil
<yang> mislim, da so naredili napako, ko so sprejeli tistih novih 50 operaterjev
<yang> kateri so v glavnem za asistenco na #freenode
<idioterna> nism se mel slabih izkusenj
<yang> nicki in kanali se droppajo po lastnem prepricanju
<yang> ceprav je navedeno, da v dolocenem casu postane nick ali kanal neaktiven
<yang> vendar ocitno temu ni tako
<yang> najbolj posteno bi v bitstvu bilo, da vse avtomatsko expira
<lynxlynxlynx> a si jih fasal?
<dz0ny> slax0r: http://thechangelog.com/raphters-a-web-framework-for-c/
<Pepelka> Raphters: A web framework for C - The Changelog
<Pepelka> »For those that thought C had been delegated to the internals of your mobile devices or favorite database engine, Daniel Waterworth wants to string you up by the Raphters. Raphters is a web framework written in C. Yes you heard that right, a shiny new framework for the web written in everybody’s favorite close-to-the-metal programming …«
<yang> ocitno policy ni posten ane
<lynxlynxlynx> kakor si opisal so problem zlorabe, ne policy
<idioterna> aja men so tut nick droppal ker mam "idiot" not
<idioterna> ampak so pol to skenslal
<idioterna> ta ban
<yang> pravilnik bi moral spremenit, namesto da je navedeno da je policy nick expiration time, bi moral navesti "droppamo po lastnem prepricanju"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Basi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41213/#p41213
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131215_154057.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kp ter trieste in one shot!
<CrazyLemon> how amazing is that
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> neki meglenga vidm
<idioterna> a to je s kokoske :)
<idioterna> hm najbrz en
<idioterna> najbrz ne
<idioterna> s tam se ful vid sinhrotron
<CrazyLemon> ne..kokoska ni tako visoko
<CrazyLemon> ene 700+ je
<CrazyLemon> !g kokoska lipica
<Pepelka> Lipica (Škibini) - Kokoš - - Hribi http://www.hribi.net/izlet/lipica_skibini_kokos_/26/1125/1902
<CrazyLemon> 670
<lynxlynxlynx> ~višina najvišjega vrha Belgije >>
<CrazyLemon> 670m?
<CrazyLemon> sam?
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mislil it v bruselj pa potem na dopust, ampak se prave gore začnejo šele globoko proti jugu francije
<CrazyLemon> definiraj prave gore :D
<idioterna> zakaj misls da se jim rece "the low countries"
<idioterna> proti jugu francije mas alpe
<idioterna> so kr nice ceste
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da je gora ponavadi definirana z nmv > 1500
<idioterna> ful lustni coli
<lynxlynxlynx> za belgijo mi je par ljudi reklo, da ni tako nižinska; tisti drobiž ardenov ni nič
<idioterna> ja sej ni tolk zlo kot nizozemska
<idioterna> sam vseen
<lynxlynxlynx> zato presenečenje; pač prej nisem gledal tako podrobno
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da ne
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-08
<napsy> lp
<napsy> dz0ny_: kul slide, sem tut o tem mislilgovorit dans :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Neveljaven naslov v repozitoriju - neujemanje vsote razpršil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42552#Comment_42552
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323324338/zenegg-create-time-for-yourself
<Seniorita> Zen Egg • Create Time for Yourself by Gašper Premože — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Balancing wooden totem, elegantly crafted to help you de-stress and reconnect with yourself.«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> juh
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ooo $me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> a mi še šparaš router? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. že prodal :/
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> hecam se :p
<sasa84> ok ;)
<sasa84> evo, zdej sm v lj...ti lohk povem kšne podatke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gateway pa ime wirelessa kerga želiš 'extendat' :)
<CrazyLemon> gateway dobiš z ukazom 'route'
<CrazyLemon> lahko kr kopiraš na pvt :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6263/instalacija-graphical-boot-manager
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> <3
<zdobersek> heyooo
 * sasa84 netoči kavico
<sasa84> natoči
<CrazyLemon> ti pri tusmobili so madr fakrs da boli glava
<CrazyLemon> zaračunali mi skoraj 12€ ker grem stran od tušmobila :)
<zdobersek> mogoce si pa ti madr fakr
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem!
<zdobersek> a ti bojo naslednji madr fakrs zaracunal, ker jim bos prdruzu?
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dali so mi 100minut!
<zdobersek> madr fakrs!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a zdej si kje? pr bobu?
<zdobersek> e moj bobo, koga's to najebo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42553#Comment_42553
<dz0ny_> .apt mod-security
<jabuk> mod-security-common {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-security2 {lucid (10.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache-mod-security {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<dz0ny_> http://slotub.com/video/pozor-to-je-najslabse-parkiranje-doslej
<Seniorita> Slotub - POZOR: To je najslabše parkiranje doslej
<Seniorita> »Klikni za ogled videa in napiši komentar«
<zdobersek> slotub
<zdobersek> huh
<napsy> ah
<napsy> lih dans se mi je sanjal da sm vozu avto po dolgem casu :D
<napsy> sm bil podobn ko ta model :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se boš lahko ceneje vozil! :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Kernel 3.18 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6lDIPdywVDc/linux-kernel-3-18-released-whats-new
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/sony-nima-srece/162692/
<Seniorita> Sony nima sreče | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Po tem ko je bil žrtev napada v katerem so mu hekerji ukradli Å¡e neobjavljene filme in osebne podatke zaposlenih (in za katerega so nekateri obsodili kar Severno Korejo) ima Sony trenutno ohromljeno tudi svoje omrežje Playstation. Sony je na Twitterju potrdil, da imajo težave, s tem pa se je pohvalila tudi hekerska skupina Lizard Squad. Ali ima slednja v resnici kakÅ¡no povezavo s težavami, Å¡e ni jasno, naj bi pa bili odgovorni za težave omreÅ
<CrazyLemon> poor sony
<sasa84> jooooj
<zdobersek> .yt zakvaaj
<jabuk> zakvaj (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blogbRvwGPk ♥682 ▶300,248
<mihaweb> https://www.zps.si/index.php/mediji/izjave-za-javnost-2013/6374-test-izdelkov-za-prenapetostno-zaito-svoje-delo-dobro-opravijo a ma kdo dostop do tega?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 router je poslan :)
<mihaweb> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/program-zvestobe/pregled-ugodnosti/prenapetostna-zascita-zes-7 tule celo hudo garancijo omenjajo za elektroniko ki jo morda skuri
<Seniorita> Prenapetostna zaščita ZES-7 - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Zbirajte točke ugodnosti za vse svoje storitve pri Telekomu Slovenije in jih zamenjajte za številne ugodnosti in popuste. Prve točke prejmete že ob včlanitvi, nato pa se seštevajo samodejno.«
<mihaweb> ampak morda Å¡e kaj bolj divjega najdem?
<CrazyLemon> sej vsi proizvajalci teh zaščit omenjajo kao da ti povrnejo do 10.000 € škode
<mihaweb> ja sam kaj je preprosto uveljavljati v slo?
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ni preprosto uveljavljati.. a ti res misliš da bodo kr tko izkeširali toliko denarja :)
<mihaweb> gre za eno lokacijo kjer je 1. omrežje zanič, 2. omarica menda nova (par let), 3. rad bi priklopil čimboljšo zaščito
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: ne vem, gre za max 2k elektronike - če dobim za novo, nimam nič proti :p
<mihaweb> sam da se cela hiša ne vžge
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb zato pa obstajajo fid stikala :D
<mihaweb> tu me Å¡e bolj skrbi telefonska linija kot elektrika.
<mihaweb> za elektriko lahk v skrajnem primeru dobr ups gor
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb pa če je celo omrežje zanič.. mogoče kak UPS? :)
<mihaweb> ja saj.
<mihaweb> kaj pa telefon?
<mihaweb> kako konverzijo na optiko in nazaj? :p
<mihaweb> pa mi konverter skuri pa je več vredno kot router :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb men se zdi da majo tudi priključek za telefon ta malo boljši.. ti bo kdo povedal ki ga ima :)
<CrazyLemon> npr idioterna :)
<mihaweb> let me know :p
<idioterna> a?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti imaš ups ane?
<idioterna> aja ja mam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ima priključek za telefon ? :)
<idioterna> upam da ne
<idioterna> ze dolg ga nism v rit gledal
<idioterna> http://www.apc.com/resource/images/salestools/500/Back/8F6225D074601B6685257617006AA2F6_MMAE_7V3QXM_b_v_500x500.jpg
<idioterna> zgleda da ne
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> kdo ti pa še dns kej zastonj pošle razn položnc :P
<Sky[x]> res je :)
<sasa84> a vidš Sky[x]... ti si hotu še sladke urice, CrazyLemon pa nč ne zahteva :P
<Sky[x]> :F
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> jst mam ups k ma se za telefon zadej pomoje
<Sky[x]> sam ze str ene 10let :)
<dz0ny_> položnice tud plačaš
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/08/ralph-baer-father-of-video-games-dies
<Seniorita> Ralph Baer, 'father of video games', dies at 92 | Technology | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »An inventive and visionary engineer, Baer helped create the world’s first consumer video game console«
<idioterna> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2014/12/nepomembnost.aspx
<Seniorita> Miha Mazzini: Mučno potovanje v nepomembnost | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Večino te kolumne o stanju slovenskih (plačljivih) medijev sem napisal že pred tragičnim dogodkom, ki je k pisanju o tej temi spodbudil veliko ljudi.«
<mihaweb> idioterna: hvala za link
<idioterna> dobro pisanje je
<mihaweb> seveda. kako rdečkarji najprej hočejo korupcijo izvajat, kot stranski produkt pa ljudje izgubijo službo? in seveda je to socialno čuteče :)
<idioterna> rdeckarji ja
<idioterna> to je jansa kriv
<Sky[x]> jasna plac 10eur ce gres na shod :D lol
<Sky[x]> jansa*
<zdobersek> tist dnevni?
<zdobersek> med vztrajnike?
<Sky[x]> nv kdo ampak eden je enkrt razlagal
<Sky[x]>  tukaj al kje drugje :)
<anny> kdo je rdečkar....zame so vsi enake barve
<zdobersek> je rekla, 'vsi ste idioti'
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<idioterna> to pa ni res!
<idioterna> jsm edini.
<zdobersek> HEJ
<zdobersek> tak idiot pa tud nisi, da nismo mi enaki!
<zdobersek> spet se nek elitizem igras, idiot
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/dirka-po-hrvaski-s-kar-nekaj-kolesarskimi-zvezdniki/353087     !
<Seniorita> Dirka po Hrvaški s kar nekaj kolesarskimi zvezdniki :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Hrvaška bo aprila gostila etapno kolesarsko dirko, na kateri bodo nastopile najboljše ekipe sveta, šestdnevno dirko pa bo prenašal tudi Eurosport, pišejo hrvaški mediji.«
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kdaj bodo dresi!?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne bodo! predragi so :D
<LorD_DDooM> CheapLemon
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mja.. ni mi do tega da dam 150€ za dres :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: adria mobil joce :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a adria mobil je pro tour ekipa?  :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42554#Comment_42554
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42555#Comment_42555
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_ kaj te matra :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42556#Comment_42556
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R je bela cesta no.. a rabiš irc proxy? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mislim da ga postavlja
<dz0ny_> tist wuaseel remote
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dvomim :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi tok padal če bi ga :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-09
<yang> CrazyLemon: nova metoda doziranja srirache http://imgur.com/gallery/oxueh7w
<Seniorita> Chicago Cyclocross Standard - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> se do zdaj je nisem uspel kupit...
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 6.km JV od BOVCA @09/12/2014 06:53:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.63+E
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> kako smo?
<napsy> vredi
<napsy> sije zuni kot da ni blo jutra
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> a ste prepozn vstal
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> delam od doma, se dobro da sem sploh vstal :P
<napsy> eh sm ob sedmih ustal
<napsy> zdj pa rulete dol v pisarni ker mi sije v monitor :D
<slax0r> se jih sploh nism dvignu :P
<idioterna> jsm bil ze v hribu s kolesom
<idioterna> zdej sm v officu in so vsi nasmejani
<idioterna> verjetno jim je vsec k ni megle
<slax0r> pr nas pa ni hribov...dales naokrog :)
<napsy> drugacna mentaliteta ce je lepo vreme
<slax0r> dalec*
<idioterna> ne vem js sm vedno nasmejan
<idioterna> ker je vedno lepo vreme, samo dost mors poclimbat
<lynxlynxlynx> https://github.com/programa-stic/snapchat-decrypt/blob/master/README.md
<Seniorita> snapchat-decrypt/README.md at master · programa-stic/snapchat-decrypt · GitHub
<Seniorita> »snapchat-decrypt - Python script for decrypting stored images from Snapchat version 5.0.34.nn«
<lynxlynxlynx> How Snapchat decrypts images now  <-- tale del si preberte
<dz0ny_> burjaaaaa
<mihaweb> https://www.comodo.com/news/press_releases/2014/07/comodo-securebox-strengthens-endpoint-security.html tole zgleda kul
<Seniorita> Comodo SecureBox Strengthens Endpoint Security Capabilities
<Seniorita> »Comodo SecureBox, a secure desktop application that enables users to safely interact with mission-critical applications on malware infected devices.«
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: proper sandbo techa se ni v win
<mihaweb> a tole ni vredu?
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/drawbridge/ je stvar k bo v win 10 server
<Seniorita> Drawbridge - Microsoft Research
<Seniorita> »Drawbridge is a creates new form of virtualization for running applications in isolation; commonly called application sandboxing. Drawbridge combines two core technologies. First, a picoprocess, which is a process-based isolation container with a minimal kernel API surface. Second, a library OS, which is a very of Windows enlightened to run efficiently within a picoprocess.«
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: to je ist kr zna sandboxie
<dz0ny_> noben sec researcher ne uporablja sandboxie
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: tu je več stvari?
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: govorim o underlaying tech
<mihaweb> ekstra ssl  validacija, obesi se na keyboard driver in prepreči keyloggerje,...
<dz0ny_> sej maš hw logger
<dz0ny_> usb na DMA
<dz0ny_> sploh ne rabiš sw
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: sw logger ti lažje podtaknejo?
<dz0ny_> pa a niso ti pos terminali touch
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: po moje je lažje tam vtaknit v usb neki
<dz0ny_> pa za pos ti keylogger ne bo pomagu
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: saj ne mislim za keylogger samo. če tole dela dobro, bi marsikaj skozi laufal
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> pocak na win 10
<dz0ny_> in drawbridge
<dz0ny_> to je nekaj kar more kernel počet
<dz0ny_> userland program nima nadzora
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: seveda lahk userland kaj počne. lahko podpisuje, preverja, šifrira... če ne drugega, če ni trojanc posebej napisan, da tudi na to cilja, bo en grd warning. kar je precej bolje kot nič?
<dz0ny_> ^^ trojanc bo napisan da to preskoči
<dz0ny_> po moje je to sam marketinška fora
<mihaweb> po moje pa ni samo marketing. lej, maš elektronsko bančništvo na okuženem računalniku. če narejen da laufa znotraj tega, bo uporabnik vsaj poklical podporo in rekel, da mu ne dela
<mihaweb> jaz mislim, da je to dobro. bi moral trojanc bit posebej kompatibilen s tem sistemom, da bi naredil kaj Å¡kode?
<dz0ny_> probi sandboxie
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: zihr bo blokiral tud egov :)
<mihaweb> :D
<dz0ny_> u točn zdej bodo itak davčne blagajne
<dz0ny_> to ti bo zihr blokiral komunikacijo :D
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: a delate pos programe?
<dz0ny_> al zakaj te skrbi?
<CrazyLemon> skrbi ga ker je miha
<dz0ny_> si zrihtu wlan?
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako misliš zrihtu?
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon knows :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10849867_10152607638506312_4186303401912170451_n.jpg?oh=c79f41018f61f8d61a8747cfa6200bc2&oe=554774DC&__gda__=1425816249_f505c2dcb5ae61eb9def5dd559ae312f
<dz0ny_> pff only diner
<zdobersek> dinner
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa diner.. kako ti veš????
<zdobersek> it's on the photo you wanker
<CrazyLemon> its a typo!
<CrazyLemon> writeo?
<zdobersek> idontcareo
<slax0r> kill me nowo
<zdobersek> OK!
<zdobersek> bango bango
<yang> uname -a
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.18.0-gnu #1 SMP Mon Dec 8 04:35:03 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zdobersek> expect the lockup
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 9.9°C @09.12.2014 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:39, Kulminacija: 10:58:47, Sončni zahod: 15:22:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brrrr!
<dz0ny_> linux-3.17.4-1-x86_64
<dz0ny_> nismo Å¡e na 3.18
<yang> pa pravjo, da je ubunut bleeding edge distro, tss, tsss ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @09.12.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:14, Kulminacija: 10:55:37, Sončni zahod: 15:18:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi? zdobersek ? ne njega poslušat :)
<zdobersek> debian jessie
<idioterna> systemd
<idioterna> haha
<zdobersek> hahaha
<zdobersek> devuan then?
<LorD_DDooM> Ubuntu Edge, not bleeding edge https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edge
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Developer Tools Center Renamed To Ubuntu Make, Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kvibZn36Eqs/ubuntu-developer-tools-center-renamed.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42557#Comment_42557
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42558#Comment_42558
<dz0ny_> I've declared death to ppa https://github.com/dz0ny/apt-transport-github
<Seniorita> dz0ny/apt-transport-github · GitHub
<Seniorita> »apt-transport-github - Fetch debian packages via GIthub release API«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42559#Comment_42559
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] yang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42560#Comment_42560
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: daj še nekaj pogruntaj, da se bo dal inštalirat pakete v userdir? :p
<mihaweb> saj veš kaj sem nazadnje težil :D
<mihaweb> testiram !duplicati
<mihaweb> !g duplicati
<Seniorita> Duplicati http://www.duplicati.com/
<yang> dz0ny_: papa ppa
<mihaweb> zgleda kar kul, sam mam probleme, če so odprti fajli, torej ne bom APPDATA backupiral zdj s tem :p
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: maš guix al pa nix za tists
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42561#Comment_42561
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nuvola Player 2.5 Released With Spotify Web Player And Grooveshark Mobile (HTML5) Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/H5sBDJefwgk/nuvola-player-25-released-with-spotify.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42562#Comment_42562
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Terrifying Trojan Found on Linux — But It’s Not The Tuxpocalypse  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RqLqHxC6Oig/government-spying-turla-linux-trojan-found
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihafreenode: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42563#Comment_42563
<mihaweb> so bitch me :D
<CrazyLemon> such a bitch
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42564#Comment_42564
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: sda8 je hd0:7 ne 8
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sda8 je dejansko hd0,7
<mihaweb> afaik
<dz0ny_> confirmed :D
<mihaweb> :p
<mihaweb> ampak chainloader je bolj ziher, če android kaj svojega še hoče nastavit
<mihaweb> al pa če se prekopira nastavitve od tam ane
<CrazyLemon> wait wat
<CrazyLemon> aja
<dz0ny_> chainloader je br zihr ja
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: hd Å¡teje od 0
<mihaweb> sda Å¡teje od 1
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: v CS se Å¡teje od 0 naprej
<mihaweb> zdaj pa lahk v praksi počasi probam nov codesigning cert od comodo :D
<mihaweb> feels good :$
<CrazyLemon> am.. sta ziher? ker sda je dejansko 0 sda1 = 1 etc
<CrazyLemon> torej sda8 je = 8 ane ?
<slax0r> sda ni particija...
<CrazyLemon> meh..right :)
<slax0r> noob :P
<mihaweb> +1
<CrazyLemon> <--
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: se ti vidi, da si preveč upošteval "do not edit".. itak da moraš probat :D
<slax0r> tk da ja, sda1 == hd0,0
<mihaweb> če se ne boota, maš pa cd/ključek, pa ponovno probaš
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb no.. vzemi ključek pa mu pojdi pomagat :>
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1510352_406511482837674_5931467867412594803_n.jpg?oh=364c2833c97f41dbce19c25a6070546a&oe=54F9EC6E&__gda__=1426767349_ae71e8249fa759e1b34c71f2d4243399
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: +1
<idioterna> i don't drink
<napsy> yes you do!
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> no prejle sm k sm u en drug kanal gledu
<idioterna> ampak cedevito.
<napsy> cedevita, to je najslabs
<napsy> bi blo res ko bi hitr kakega kratkega
<idioterna> kva najslabs
<idioterna> 9 vitaminov!
<napsy> pa precej cukra
<idioterna> najd mi kej bolsga!
<idioterna> no se prav 10 vitaminov!
<napsy> da se ne bos zastrupu :D
<idioterna> od vitaminov?
<idioterna> nah.
<yang> od cedevite bos raka dubu
<napsy> pa sladkorno
<zdobersek> pa gej bos ratu
<napsy> a je to tolk grozn?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon can confirm
 * CrazyLemon confirms
<CrazyLemon> ful je grozn tale zdobersek
<zdobersek> oh snap
<idioterna> yang: prej od tvojga avta!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlcTDz9ogug
<Seniorita> Introducing snappy Ubuntu Core - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Canonical are excited to announce “snappy” Ubuntu Core, a new way to get Ubuntu in the cloud with transactional, image-based updates. Ubuntu Core is a minima...«
<CrazyLemon> tudi o ubuntu phone
<CrazyLemon> za tiste ki jih zanima
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t628977
<CrazyLemon> evo nekaj za idioterna ter yanga
<lynxlynxlynx> radio erevan vau; to pa je star folk na slo-techo
<yang> prevec kolesaris
<yang> bolj zdrav sport si najdi
<yang> da ne bos tok hlapov vdihaval
<dz0ny_> .apt python-requests
<jabuk> python-requests-whl {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests-oauthlib-doc {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests-oauthlib {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests-mock-doc {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests-mock {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests-kerberos {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-requests {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<pitastrudl> .apt windows
<jabuk> libmono-system-windows-forms-datavisualization4.0-cil {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libmono-system-reactive-windows-threading2.2-cil {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libmono-system-reactive-windows-forms2.2-cil {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libkf5windowsystem5-dbg {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libkf5windowsystem5 {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libkf5windowsystem-dev {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libkf5windowsystem-data {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> golang-go-windows-amd64 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> golang-go-windows-386 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> account-plugin-windows-live {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<pitastrudl> sudo apt-get install windows7
<pitastrudl> :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora 21 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XtBxOzwIgxY/fedora-21-available-for-download.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42565#Comment_42565
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42566#Comment_42566
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42567#Comment_42567
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqKb1OGpDjo    waaaaaaaaat :D dz0ny_ neki zate
<Seniorita> Sara X Presents: A Very Sara Xmas - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sara X Does Jingle Boobs... Err, Jingle Bells! Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE! Follow me on social media here: http://instagram.com/saraontheinternet http://faceb...«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja.
<CrazyLemon> NSFWish
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> sm vidu ze ja
<CrazyLemon> in nisi delil? prasec!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: i need help :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne znaš ipja nastavit ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> daj ji nastimaj dhcp lease time na 600 sekund
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bit pameten no
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kera te je v roke vzela
<dz0ny_> zadnje case si nek strog ratu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js? strong? kje :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..strog*
<dz0ny_> stronk
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes čist vesel :)
<yang> dz0ny_: Ava Devine
<CrazyLemon> ker sm včeraj pofixal forum design
<CrazyLemon> tko da je sedja lepo tudi za <991px
<CrazyLemon> sedaj*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aLjwVVNq4s
<Seniorita> End of the Line [SFM] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Is it the End of the Line for the RED team? Team Fortress 2 Update - http://www.teamfortress.com/endoftheline/ Credits - http://www.teamfortress.com/endofthe...«
<CrazyLemon> tf2 movie :D
<dz0ny_> sm ze rekel da chromecast zakon a ne?
<dz0ny_> :<
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj že?
<dz0ny_> simpl je za uporabo
<dz0ny_> mat ze obvlada kazanje slik na tv
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ampak če bi bil še standalone player bi bilo še boljše :)
<dz0ny_> k z xbmc sm pokazu, pa je blo sam aha
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a?
<dz0ny_> mam plex pa gledam isto na chroemcast lahko
<dz0ny_> za daljinc sta pa mobitel al pa ipad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tko da ne rabiš castat
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> direk vleče
<dz0ny_> z nas
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<dz0ny_> podnapisi so tud
<CrazyLemon> a je to nov feature al kaj?
<dz0ny_> sam jih ne rabim :>
<dz0ny_> dunno
<dz0ny_> se enkrat marca so dal to ven
<CrazyLemon> a lahk zalaufaš play store gor? :D
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> aj ne to ne
<dz0ny_> ni android
<dz0ny_> po pravic rečen jaz rabim sam za pokazat slike,video pa plex
<dz0ny_> shop bi bil že preveč
<CrazyLemon> store je fajn k pridejo otroci na obisk
<CrazyLemon> pa jim daš kakšno igrico gor pa pustiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam to pač ni namen chromecasta
<dz0ny_> men k sreč ni treba bit več stric :>
<CrazyLemon> več?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> mene sam še za word kličejo kako kazalo nardit :>
<CrazyLemon> aja so že starejši.. :D
<dz0ny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> tej saši pa res rabi ogromno časa da nastavi ip na računalniku :)
<CrazyLemon> pojma nima :p
<dz0ny_> pirate so potunkal
<dz0ny_> in other news
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: on je mela neki cudn ze enkrat k sm ji jaz Å¡timal
<dz0ny_> ti is mogu sam rečt nej resetira vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma ne ne ..to bi bilo še hujše
<CrazyLemon> ker bi ji mogu govorit kako naštimat virtual wireless in vse :)
<dz0ny_> a k bi tvoj spyware zbrisal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ eh.. bl malo me briga kaj župnija brska po netu :p
<CrazyLemon> sm jim pa naštimal wireless "bootylicious" :p
<dz0ny_> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42568#Comment_42568
<dz0ny_> nc gem se mal kucat kodo
<CrazyLemon> vse kar saša mora narest je da naštima ip na svojem pcju.. se poveže z routerjem ter vpiše geslo od primarnega wirelessa :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: poznamo kak nov film?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne
<CrazyLemon> nisem že dolgo gledal filma
<yang> CrazyLemon: fajn je met redundancni router
 * sasa84 nazaj
<yang> ce kaj zajebes, da prides nazaj preko stare metode
<sasa84> dz0ny_: la grande bellezza baje pohvaljo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si naštimala??
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ni tako težko naštimat ip no :D
<yang> sasa84: s katerim routerjem so te nahecali zdaj ?
<sasa84> nism...ne prepozna mi :\
<CrazyLemon> dej skopiraj nekam kaj ti ipconfig izpiše
<sasa84> sam skenslat se morm :P
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> oh god..zakaj nisem napisal da mi plača vnaprej!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> ker je vedla da jo boš matru
<dz0ny_> se odšteje za živce od končne cene
<CrazyLemon> nič jo ne matram..sam en simple fckin ip mora naštimat
<CrazyLemon> its that simple :D
<yang> bad CrazyLemon broken routerje puncam prodajas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ openwrt or not.. thats the question :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: sej so alternative
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: ubuntu 14.04 - firefox problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6264/ubuntu-14-04-firefox-problem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: ubuntu 14.04 - firefox problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42569#Comment_42569
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihafreenode: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42570#Comment_42570
<mihaweb> jutro :)
<napsy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-slovenija
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<Seniorita> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<slax0r> jutro
<mihaweb> wasssaaa
<idioterna> thanks obama
<mihaweb> idioterna: ^^^^
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> hejaaa
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si zrihtala je bela cesta?
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: sem videl, da si bil kregan (android grub) :p
<slax0r> pa je bela?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zgleda whiteish :)
<CrazyLemon> zato ker sonce tko močno sije!
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: kafe?
<slax0r> guess not :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ne, nism
<sasa84> ne vem kaj bi blo lohk narobe...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to da ne znaš naštimat en IP verjetno :D
<sasa84> sm tam dala wpa personal 2x, vpisala geslo od wifija
<sasa84> tist sm zrihtala
<sasa84> sam routerja ne morm poštimat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa vidiš bootylicious ?
<sasa84> mhm...sicr sm ga spremenila...sam vseen :P
<sasa84> vidm ;)
<CrazyLemon> a se lahko povežeš gor?
<sasa84> piše omejena povezava...
<sasa84> to se prav, d nek ne Å¡tima povezama med modemomom pa tem
<CrazyLemon> js se grem stavit da je to zaradi dvojnega presledka v imenu wlana :)
<sasa84> a mislš?
<CrazyLemon> ni mi bilo všeč takoj ko sm vidu :D
<sasa84> dvojn presledk smo dal zto, k je ful zajebaval, k smo menal modem...
<sasa84> k prej je biu en,
<sasa84> a čm pol dat skup? čm sprement ime omrežja?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa si shranila vsakič ko si spreminjala zadeve?? :D
<dz0ny_> omejena povezava je zato ker maš dns narobe!!
<sasa84> mhm, sm
<sasa84> dz0ny_: what can i do?
<slax0r> omejena povezava? this sounds so windowsi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ omejena povezava je ker je dhcp  izključen na tistem routerju :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sad isnt it :/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: buth why
<dz0ny_> ffs
<dz0ny_> ti prov zakompliciraš življenje duši
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zato ker IPje dodeli siolov router :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je sam extender ane
<dz0ny_> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<sasa84> mhm :P
<dz0ny_> fw si izključil?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vse dela.. ker sem testiral 2x
<CrazyLemon> torej ali je saša kaj zaje...
<CrazyLemon> ali je pa problem v dvojnem presledku v wlanu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker sm opazu da ga tomato nekam čudno prikaže.. kot da bi bil en sam
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: windows, clans, direwolf... jajca vglavnem :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: a surat would know :)
<LorD_DDooM> No c-bills, all skill
<slax0r> sam ne vem kak si trofu da nimam cbillov, k jih res nimam :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj glede na to kako skopuško se služijo, jih čist noben brez premium timea nima
<slax0r> no ja, en v nasmu clanu jih more met na tone
<slax0r> cist use wave1 je kupu z cbilli
<slax0r> in to prvi dan kak so prsl ven za cbills, je ze mel use 3
<slax0r> pa nikol ni kupu premiuma
<LorD_DDooM> To verjetno celo leto fural vse tri meta meche
<slax0r> js sm jih pa tut mel skor 30mil, sam warhawk je drag
<slax0r> sm ga vprasu, baje da je vecinoma fural sam ssrm builde, in je na component destructionih sluzil
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem verjetno konec za letos, ne bo zneslo igrat do novega leta :(
<slax0r> as vidu craba?
<slax0r> men je tk funny :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ne ingame...samo KC je klasika
<slax0r> noge nekje odzadaj, cockpit in roke pa tko naprej da zgleda kt da bo vsak cas face plantu :D
<LorD_DDooM> Full se ne veselim standard 2xAC20 ali 2xGauss buildov.
<slax0r> niso tk hudi
<slax0r> z tbr mam po vecini vec dmg kot usi crabi
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da izkoristi do novega leta čas, poj pridem spet online :P
<slax0r> dj no, en zellbrigen :)
<slax0r> ne rabis premium, bom use postimal :)
<slax0r> sam da te sesujem :)
<LorD_DDooM> Seliva se, pa nisem Å¡e dekstopa s sabo privlekel, na laptopu pa nimam win particije
<slax0r> ja sj po novmu letu :)
<LorD_DDooM> 3051 ja
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=859379007445889
<Seniorita> Mix 94.5 | Facebook
<Seniorita> »I don't think they'll invite him back...«
<slax0r> torej cez 2 leti? -.-
<LorD_DDooM> A nismo zdaj 3050...al si Å¡e bolj nazaj prevrtel?
<LorD_DDooM> so*
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> 3049
<slax0r> http://mwomercs.com/clock
<Seniorita> MWO Clock
<LorD_DDooM> meh
<slax0r> btw LorD_DDooM a TT lahk dva igrata? al jih mora bit vec?
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko, samo ne uradnih matchev (BV se ne sklada)
<slax0r> lol upd
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ma mislu sm nabavit TT, da bi z sinom kdaj ksno odigrala, k se neki ogreva za BT :)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj lih prihajajo nove serije, Resurgence al kaj...dost proper
<LorD_DDooM> 3078+
<slax0r> tole sm mislu drgac: http://bg.battletech.com/?wpsc-product=battletech-25th-anniversary-introductory-box-set
<Seniorita> 25th Anniversary Introductory Box Set | BattleTech: The Board Game of Armored Combat
<LorD_DDooM> Noice
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @10.12.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:10, Kulminacija: 10:56:04, Sončni zahod: 15:17:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<mihaweb> hello dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: hi
<mihaweb> wassaaa
<zdobersek> kako dolocim carinsko tarifno stevilko?
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 9.8°C @10.12.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 26% Veter: vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:35, Kulminacija: 10:59:14, Sončni zahod: 15:22:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> lol 10 stopinj razlike
<pitastrudl> w0t
<idioterna> voda je poleg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zrihtala?????
<idioterna> kolk vprasajev.
<CrazyLemon> kolk jih šele bo če bo odgovor ne!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cobi/cobi-worlds-smartest-connected-biking-system
<Seniorita> COBI. World’s Smartest Connected Biking System. by iCradle, Inc. — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »COBI is the smartest way to upgrade your bike – making every ride more rewarding and more fun.«
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/814319279/start-a-kickstarter-page
<Seniorita> Start a Kickstarter Page by Chris Hand — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »I want to start a Kickstarter page for my new technology company. But I need to hire a designer.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/luka_lisjak_gabrijelcic/2014/12/idiotizem.aspx
<Seniorita> Luka Lisjak Gabrijelčič: Zakaj sem hvaležen Janezu Janši | Luka Lisjak Gabrijelčič - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Janezu Janši sem izjemno hvaležen. Tu ne mislim le na državljansko hvaležnost za njegovo vlogo v slovenski pomladi in osamosvojitvi: gre tudi za hvaležnost čisto osebne narave.«
<napsy> http://walktojesus.com/
<Seniorita> Walk to Jesus ™ | Christian Motivation Family Game
<zdobersek> sorry Jesus, I only ride my bike
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny_> modem aktivno blokira promet
<dz0ny_> smo dal ločen wlan
<dz0ny_> pa gledal pakete
<dz0ny_> in ok out 0
<dz0ny_> ttl drug, network drug, manual routes
<dz0ny_> client mode
<dz0ny_> bridge mode
<dz0ny_> nada
<dz0ny_> iptables -flush
<dz0ny_> v glavnem vse sem probu :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: kaj ste pa to kupili? :D
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: sinope :>
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: vrnite pa drugega vzamete? wtf, to mora delat?
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: a firmware ste probal posodobit?
<dz0ny_> to siol posodablja ne nmoreš sam
<dz0ny_> dgrgač pa ja na ruterju sem 2 roma menjal
<dz0ny_> kloniral mac
<dz0ny_> vse možno
<dz0ny_> pa en mac na siol modemu je mel obliko aa:bb:cc:GG:00
<dz0ny_> wat
<dz0ny_> GG
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<dz0ny_> dunno kako je to sploh možno
<dz0ny_> bogi iskratel kaj so to čaral res ne vem
<dz0ny_> pa 5 ap v bližin na istem kanalau
<mihaweb> čaki, a sta mela dva routerja isti mac?
<dz0ny_> ne ne
<dz0ny_> +1 :)
<dz0ny_> pač enga klienta ki je povezan sem kloniral +1
<dz0ny_> wlan modema +1 +4
<dz0ny_> on aktivno zavrača vse povezave
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: in si že zamoril siolu? :D
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: je ze ona
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: bodo prišli pa drugega prinesli, kaj se bodo zezali kot se ti :D
<dz0ny_> sej zykel je mal bolši
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ wat.. kako modem blokira promet? ..sej ji dela internet :)
<dz0ny_> prek ruterja
<dz0ny_> ji blokira
<dz0ny_> wlan cliente se poveže
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ how??
<CrazyLemon> sej ni tako pameten da bi blokiral
<dz0ny_> pošilja paketke
<dz0ny_> ja v wlan statsih od modema je blo received 9000/0 (received/sent)
<dz0ny_> pa naredu sem custom ap sam za modem
<dz0ny_> pc se ej brez problema povezal
<dz0ny_> forcal sem route
<dz0ny_> nada
<dz0ny_> a) al je kej z ralink driverji od ruterja pa sinope
<CrazyLemon> js tudi imam sinope
<dz0ny_> sam pol se tud povezal ne bi
<CrazyLemon> sicer je v bridge mode
<dz0ny_> ja sej sm mel tud jaz
<dz0ny_> vse možne načine in je vedno delal
<dz0ny_> te pa NO
<CrazyLemon> to je saša nekaj zaj...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> jebemti dodatno zdravstveno zavarovanje
<napsy> joy jap
<idioterna> sej to ne rabs ce ne planiras bit bolan.
<Sky[x]> na ZZZS uredis obvezno brez da bi ti kdo reku imas 30dni casa da uredis se dodatno ker potem se ti prekine in moras cakati 3 mesce
<Sky[x]> idioterna, ce ne planirsbiti bolan oziroma ce se ti nic ne zgodi :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no
<Sky[x]> sem placal dodatno za december
<idioterna> razlog vec da pazis nase!
<Sky[x]> ne bo mi pa treba zdravnika in zdrvil vec placevat aprial sele :)
<Sky[x]> 3 mesce je cakalna doma :)
<Sky[x]> s tem da se december ne steje ker sem sele zacel spet heh
<Sky[x]> in en studentek more to vse z glave vedt :)
<Sky[x]> lahko bi na ZZZS jasno to povedal ze
<dz0ny_> polnoleten si
<dz0ny_> so te to v šoli učil
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<dz0ny_> da moraš brat kaj se dogaja okol tebe :)
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> a ni lukšiš v preiskavi ker so dobil keš za predmet državljnajse vzgoje od EU
<Sky[x]> najbolj smesn je da ti tega ne znajo na zavarovalnici niti povedati
<dz0ny_> pa niso projekta sploh začel :D
<yang> kdo pa planira bit bolan... ?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<yang> nevem kaj je fora te 3 mesecne cakalne dobe
<yang> ampak pri dodatnem vedno cakas toliko
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: al pa nočejo
<dz0ny_> ker bo premija večja :)
<yang> in dodatno je kar v redu imeti, ce pride do cesarkkoli resnejsega kar nikoli ne ves
<yang> al pa ze zaradi zob
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, true :)
<yang> zobozdravstvene storitve so slabo krite v osnovnem
<CrazyLemon> js bi mel sam dodatno.. osnovno itak ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> osnovno rabjo tvoji starši...
<dz0ny_> to ne plačuješ seb
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabijo moji starši?
<dz0ny_> bodo rabil :)
<CrazyLemon> again..zakaj? i dont get it
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> osnovno zavarovanje ma drug namen
<CrazyLemon> osnovno/obvezno = polniš žepe državi in plačaš zdravnike
<dz0ny_> fiannciranje javne blagajne
<CrazyLemon> dodatno = polniš žepe zavarovalnici in plačaš dopust zdravnikom
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje vidu da zaokrožijo recimo na 30€ pa imaš tako obvezno kot dodatno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zato ma zavarovlanica triglav, kot prednosti pri njih "Varna zaspolitev"
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: https://cleantalk.org/blog/84-wordpress-site-can-hacked-whats-next/
<Seniorita> 84% of the WordPress site can be hacked: What's Next?
<Seniorita> »If you often read IT-news, you probably already tired of the horror stories about another vulnerability that was found in the popular OS / database / CMS / coffee maker. Therefore, this post is not about the vulnerability and about monitoring how people react to it. But first – a few words about “the villain …«
<CrazyLemon> http://faithtap.com/2166/silent-monks-sing-hallelujah/
<Seniorita> Silent Monks Sing Hallelujah - FaithTap
<Seniorita> »A group of high school students gave the crowd a treat when they imagined how a group of monks under a vow of silence might put on a Christmas program. They creatively perform the "Hallelujah Chorus" that had everyone in the crowd in laughter. Without uttering a word, they did a wonderful job – what a fun program!«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: ja fak an
<dz0ny_> ma heka + modsecurity
<dz0ny_> custom sendmail
<CrazyLemon> ma disejblaš komentarje pa je to to :)
<Sky[x]> verjetno nimas blog zato da bos disejblov komentarje :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. zame je point bloga da napišeš nekaj kar želiš sporočit "svetu".. ne pa da dobiš pripombe/komentarje na to sporočilo :D
<CrazyLemon> to je pol že preveč dvosmerne komunikacije za moje pojme :p
<dz0ny_> tist je kolumna pol
<dz0ny_> blog je dvosmerna komunikacija
<CrazyLemon> .ddg blog - what is it
<Sky[x]> se strinjam z dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a si skenslal ddg ?
<dz0ny_> api so zaklenil neki
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @10.12.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:10, Kulminacija: 10:56:04, Sončni zahod: 15:17:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Modular Smartphone Wants to Offer Ubuntu for Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PaE1f0Wyq24/modular-smartphone-ara-rival-ubuntu-touch
<yang> Ali koga zanimajo stare UNIX delovne postaje, nekaj se jih moram znebit, ce pridejo komu prav ?
<pitastrudl> unix delovne postaje?
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kakšne so pa specifikacije
<yang> bom ti napisal na privat
<idioterna> najbrz stari sparci
<yang> ja nekaj v tem stilu
<yang> stare masine
<yang> tja do 100 mhz
<yang> CPU
<idioterna> 13w3 konektorje rabis zraven
<CrazyLemon> much mhz :)
<slax0r> such power
<slax0r> so wow
<yang> idioterna: kaj je s kkibrepipinnim muzejom oni so meli nekaj te opreme ?
<yang> ni vec tega muzeja zdaj ?
<anny> yang, ni placa
<idioterna> je plac
<idioterna> muzej ni vec del pipe
<idioterna> pod okriljem tehnicnega muzeja je zdej afaik
<idioterna> pisi gasper.koren@racunalniski-muzej.si
<idioterna> vsaj zdi se mi da bi to moralo delat
<yang> ok
<yang> a to je ta gasper iz zemnte
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> on skrbi za muzej tut neki
<yang> ok
<yang> hvala, sicer sem ze pisal na peek&poke so rekli da bodo prsli iskat
<idioterna> ni panike pomoje
<yang> ja enkrat sem jim ze doniral tok kukr je slo v avto :)
<yang> nisem pa se bil v njihovem muzeju
<idioterna> js tut ne
<yang> ta tehnicni muzej je imel 1984 razstavo cez v muzeju novejse zgodovine ne ?
<idioterna> razen ko so mel v cekinovem gradu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to sm bil
<yang> k tam je bilo ogromno take opreme
<yang> pa un tip je tocno vse vedel kam datira, je dobro predaval
<idioterna> ja
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 30.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/12/2014 14:14:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.53+N,+15.94+E
<idioterna> kr nice sonck je
<idioterna> za zuni sedet
<yang> ni glih toplo
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> vec k 10
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 33.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/12/2014 14:14:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.99+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @10.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:10, Kulminacija: 10:56:04, Sončni zahod: 15:17:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> kje pa si idioterna
<idioterna> yang: doma
<idioterna> otroc so norice dobil
<zdobersek> zakaj pa to
<skyx_> idioterna, saj ne nacrtujes biti bolan ane :)
<skyx_> pac jeba je nikol ne ves kaj te kej doleti in se splaca dat tistih 30eur na mesec pa mas mir :)
<napsy> nah, splaca se ce si starejsi
<yang> idioterna: a ti si jih ze prebolel kot otrok ?
<yang> zdej je epidemija ospic
<lynxlynxlynx> Ted brought along a foam rubber bat labelled with "clue", and hit a number of organisers and delegates with it.
<yang> Danes se praznuje svetovni dan človekovih pravic.
<napsy> \o/
<napsy> v sloveniji jih tak ni
<yang> heh, se en pesimist
<napsy> jansa je se vedno v zaporu
<yang> jah....
<yang> bo kej idioterna dodal
<anny> idioterna, v lekarni se dobi neko mazilo belo podobno zmleti kredi
<yang> jaz bom raje tiho
<napsy> yang: zakaj pa?
<yang> napsy: on ne mara Janse
<anny> v veliki škatli....če se bodo praskali, pojdi iskat
<anny> lp
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Canonical Announces Snappy Ubuntu Core, A Transactionally Updated Flavor For The Cloud  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yq38j9ogeSc/canonical-announces-snappy-ubuntu-core.html
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: tole snappy in ubuntu core zgleda zanimivo, a bo tudi desktop verzija to kdaj znala? namest da s temi backports in ppa bluzimo. ker nekatere stvari bi rad imel najnovejše nekatere pa kot debian stable :p
<skyx_> o smeh :D
<skyx_> dz0ny_: https://www.google.si/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=nGqIVLOaEavRygPu6oH4DA#q=site:www.*.*%2Fcomposer.lock
<Seniorita> Google
<skyx_> :D
<mihaweb> skyx_: a to je wordpress?
<mihaweb> al ka :p
<skyx_> mihaweb: lahko je tudi wordpress problem to kar sem dal :)
<skyx_> cam v composer.lock fajlu je zapisan vse kar imas nalozeno preko composer :)
<skyx_> pac*
<skyx_> in ves tocno katera verzija je, gres na github in pogledas lunkje ki so bile fiksane v novejsih verzijah pa bi ze skoraj mogel priti notri :)
<mihaweb> ja no
<mihaweb> saj velikrat točno verzijo tud v http headerjih dobiš
<mihaweb> pač mora bit up-to-date ne glede na to ali je to vidno
<skyx_> verzijo cesa ?
<skyx_> ce mislih webserverja ja :)
<skyx_> ne bos pa dobil verzije symfonya recimo ki jo dobis v composer
<mihaweb> velik CMS je mel navado pisat verzijo, npr joomla.. v html head, res je, ne v headerju http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?f=706&t=858552&view=next
<Seniorita> Joomla! • View topic - How to Remove Meta Generator Tag?
<Seniorita> »Joomla! Discussion Forums«
<mihaweb> typo3 pa Å¡e verzijo :p
<mihaweb> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Instalacija Graphical Boot Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42571#Comment_42571
<dz0ny_> .sporoči mihaweb da
<dz0ny_> Seniorita: dobra
<dz0ny_> men je zakon k v wp tlacjo doctrine
<dz0ny_> skyx_: ^^
<skyx_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> toliko o tem kako se Å¡teje v grubu :p
<dz0ny_> v njegovem primeru je razdelek nič al recovery or windows setup razdelek
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm
<Seniorita> Grub From the Ground Up
<Seniorita> »How to work with the grub boot loader on a Linux box.«
<dz0ny_> maš celo z rdečim zapisan
<dz0ny_> The partition containing the kernel = /dev/hda1, or (hd0,0) in grub-speak
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Naming-convention
<Seniorita> GNU GRUB Manual 2.00
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_  ^
<Seniorita> »GNU GRUB Manual 2.00«
<CrazyLemon> . The partition numbers are counted from one, not from zero (as was the case in previous versions of GRUB).
<CrazyLemon> tisto je old :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nc ni old ce tle isto pise
<dz0ny_> ffs
<dz0ny_> in men grub se vedno od 0 steje
<dz0ny_> ne od 1
<dz0ny_> grub 2.18
<dz0ny_> a gremo se v source pogledat :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ piše.. partition numbers are counted from one not from zero.. kako je to isto
<dz0ny_> hm sem Å¡u pogledat
<dz0ny_> na arch mam pachan grub
<dz0ny_> se začne z 0 :)
<dz0ny_> na ubuntu pa vanillia
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ koga briga arch.. GNU SAID ONE NOT ZERO :)
<dz0ny_> in je res z 1
<dz0ny_> dfk
<dz0ny_> razočaral so me
<CrazyLemon> in your ffs face! :P
<dz0ny_> me spominja na tole
<dz0ny_> <hruske> ena ulomljeno ena je nič, ane. <Matthai> je, ampak samo na FDV
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny_> zihr je mel redhat prste vmes :>
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps
<CrazyLemon> freeee!
<Seniorita> HERE Beta - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> not HERE
<dz0ny_> hm pirati so spet crknli
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433&tab_idx=1
<Seniorita> ODROID | Hardkernel
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole pa bi raje mel kot chromecast
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> yang: ^
<yang> zdobersek: nekaj po kitajsk pise
<CrazyLemon> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab093.5 i686)
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> 2.6 ?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious Switches Back To GTK2, Adds New Qt-Based User Interface [Audacious 3.6 Alpha 1]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ot_QJh9d6l4/audacious-switches-back-to-gtk2-adds.html
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlnxajQrL8w
<Seniorita> Christmas Surprise Traffic Stop with Lowell Police - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Like" the Lowell Police Department on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lowell-Police-Department/115399721909180 Created by Rob Bliss Creative, a vir...«
<yang> 3 Tage Kurzreise im 4S Superior Hotel Austria Bratislava Slowenien (je*** nepismene)
<idioterna> kaj je pa nepismenga tle
<idioterna> k da ti pa znas na zemljevidu pokazat kirgizijo pa dagestan
<yang> noja, vsaj Yugoslavien ne pise
<idioterna> tut s tem ne bi blo nc narobe
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Marc Almond - The Dancing Marquis
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: CUDA po updateu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6265/cuda-po-updateu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: CUDA po updateu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42572#Comment_42572
<CrazyLemon> tile upokojenci so obup http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/12/prometna_nesreca_umrl_kolesar.aspx
<Seniorita> V prometni nesreči v Bresternici umrl kolesar | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na glavni cesti Maribor-Dravograd v naselju Bresternica se je danes okoli 17. ure zgodila prometna nesreča. V trčenju je življenje izgubil kolesar.«
<idioterna> "Voznik avtomobila ni bil poškodovan."
<idioterna> to pa kr cudn
<idioterna> kokr so kolesarji nevarni
<CrazyLemon> prejšnji teden je nekaj podobnega bilo pri ajdovščini
<CrazyLemon> 70smth povozil 40smth kolesarja
<CrazyLemon> na cesti ki je ravna..in dovolj Å¡iroka za dva kamiona
<yang> idioterna: tebe se sreca drzi
<idioterna> tebe se bl
<yang> men se je tut zgodilo, recimo da kaksen kolesar skrene tko ponesrec iz strani na sredo pasu recimo, tko da ga mors obvozit po levem pasu
<idioterna> js se ne valim v mejhni plehnati skatli 100 na uro po ozkih cestah polnih drugih plehnatih skatlc
<idioterna> VEDNO ga mors obvozit po levem pasu
<yang> mogoce ce vid lukno al kej
<CrazyLemon> uu..kr na levi pas greš
<idioterna> kaj ti ni jasn
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ce ga mors obvozit po levem pasu, pomen da mors cist zbremzat in pocakat da gredo vsi mem, no sej mas prov verjetn
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kako pa drugače prehitevaš? tko da izrineš auto s ceste? :)
<yang> auto je sirsi
<yang> kolesarji se drzijo desnega roba
<yang> saj mas tut na regionalkah pas za kolesarje ob robu
<yang> ne smes se vozit po sredini
<yang> ker bi oviral promet
<CrazyLemon> na katerih regionalkah? :)
<CrazyLemon> in mogoče se "ne smem" vozit po sredini.. ampak se bom vseeno če ne me bo vsak prehiteval na centimetre :)
<yang> 84 letni voznik, pizda so pa tut ej, dajo takim starim dovoljenje
<yang> zadnic me je en na zalah povozil skor
<yang> sej ne bi mel dalec me odnest pol
<yang> pogledal sem levo in desno in un se je pripeljal 3 na uro in jaz sem ze zacel preckati zebro un se pa sploh ni ustavil in je kar peljal dalje
<yang> nek tam 80+
<yang> pr nas se ti itak vsak pesec zahvali, ce mu ustavis pred prehodom
<yang> s kolesom je pa tako, ce ti prileti cez zebro, tam kjer je prehod za pesce, mora stopit dol s kolesa in preckati pes, drugace je sam kriv
<yang> zadnic mi je en priletel tko
<idioterna> sam kriv je ze mogoce
<idioterna> ti si pa odgovoren da tvoje vozilo nikogar ne poskoduje
<yang> kr iza vogala se je vzel
<idioterna> on ne pobija ljudi z biciklom
<yang> ma to ti nakladas mal idioterna in pogrevas debato
<idioterna> ti pa z avtom jih
<idioterna> ej
<idioterna> a ti spet prlimam sodbo
<yang> pol se pejt po avtocesti pelat
<idioterna> kjer je voznik placal
<idioterna> bom izza vogala na avtocesto prletu, prov.
<idioterna> med bloki.
<yang> jah tut ce prikolesaris po nasprotnem kolesarkem pasu si kriv
<yang> jaz pogledam sicer oboje, ampak dolzen sem samo zadnji bok
<idioterna> haha
<yang> kar se tice prometne ureditve, se moras peljati po desnem pasu samo
<idioterna> ne, dolzan si poskrbeti, da tvoje vozilo nikogar ne poskoduje
<idioterna> NE GLEDE NA TO KAR KDORKOLI DELA
<yang> jaja
<idioterna> si ti odgovoren za vso skodo, ki jo tvoje vozilo povzroci
<idioterna> ti moras dokazat skrajno skrbnost, kar je zelo tezko
<yang> nevem ker pravilnik ti beres
<idioterna> ce hoces da nisi odgovoren
<yang> nas so v avtosoli drugace ucil
<idioterna> a ti pejstnem al kaj
<idioterna> potem so vas ucil narobe.
<yang> a ti ves da obstaja cesta REZERVIRANA za MOTORNA VOZILA ?
<yang> ZNAK je ponavad
<yang> ce bi se tam peljal
<yang> pa bi te jaz povozil
<yang> ne bi bil nc kriv
<idioterna> krivda je nepomembna tle
<idioterna> bil bi odgovoren
<idioterna> ti mislis da ce nekdo pesaci po avtocesti
<idioterna> ga pa potem lahko legalno umoris z avtomobilom?
<idioterna> ni res.
<idioterna> ne smes ga
<yang> pa se ti prtoz ceferinu, ce mislis da bi te zmazal
<idioterna> in ce ne mores dokazat, da si storil vse, kar po zakonu moras
<idioterna> pri cemer se presoja po najstrozjem pravnem merilu
<idioterna> merilu skrajne skrbnosti
<yang> ja
<idioterna> potem si odgovoren za skodo
<yang> ce bi sel 300 na uro po avtocesti
<yang> bi verjetno bil kriv ane
<idioterna> al pa ce bi sel 30 pa ubil enga
<idioterna> al pa ce bi sel po omejitvah
<yang> ce bi pa spostoval omejitve pa ne bi mel kaj narest
<idioterna> in povozu pesca na avtocesti
<idioterna> kako ne bi mel kaj narest
<idioterna> lahko ne bi sel z avtom
<idioterna> pa ti ne bi bilo treba prevzeti odgovornosti za to
<yang> ti se kar tolazi
<idioterna> ce gres z avtom pa prevzemas odgovornost za vso skodo, ki jo tvoj avto povzroci
<idioterna> nic se ne tolazim, tebi razlagam osnovne koncepte
<idioterna> ki jih ne razumes
<idioterna> ce upravljas z avtomobilom, potem si odgovoren za vse, kar se z avtomobilom v odnosu do drugih zgodi
<idioterna> mimo tega se ne da
<idioterna> nepomembno je kaj drugi pocnejo
<yang> bom vprasal sosedo ki je pravnica
<idioterna> od tebe se zahteva, da preprecis _vso_ skodo s _skrajno skrbnostjo_
<idioterna> no, le dej
<yang> ker se mi zdi da ti si to malo po svoje razlagas
<idioterna> pa se sodbo loh preberes
<idioterna> http://www.sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/vrhovno_sodisce_rs/1127/
<Seniorita> Sodstvo Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »VS0011633 Odločba:Vmesna sodba II Ips 556/2006ECLI:ECLI:SI:VSRS:2009:II.IPS.556.2006področja:civil lawOdločba 2:VSL II Cp 3115/2005Oddelek:Civilni«
<yang> sicer mozn je vse, slisal sem za primer, ko je tip ustavil avvto pred zebro, pa se mu je enga vrgla v avto in se delala da se je poskodovala, potem pa ga je iztozila za 20 jurjev in sla v bosno
<idioterna> prov mu je
<idioterna> ce ne bi sel z avtom se mu to ne bi zgodilo
<yang> To je zdej ta fora "Ste se poskodovali (in ste bili krivi) in zelite odskodnino" ?
<idioterna> drugic nej pa ne upravlja nevarne stvari, ce za to ni pripravljen prevzeti odgovornosti
<yang> ja glej sem ti napisal, da se je vrgla pod avto
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang> ker je zelela denar od zavarovalnice
<idioterna> lastnik avta je odgovoren.
<yang> trik je bil
<idioterna> saj se ni zenska odlocila da bo un vozil avto
<idioterna> on se je
<idioterna> naj prevzame odgovornost za svojo odlocitev
<idioterna> zakaj je pa ne bi
<idioterna> obnasas se kot da je avto nekaj kar imas pravico vozit po cesti ne glede na karkoli
<idioterna> ja nimas ane
<idioterna> tut ce mas pusko in streljas na streliscu
<idioterna> in vidis da nekdo hodi tam
<idioterna> ne smes streljat
<yang> ok idioterna tvoj pogled naprav avtomobilistom je fanaticen in neutemeljen
<upd> idioterna, ko te vidim se ti vržem pod kolo pa te tožim
<idioterna> upd: lahko probas
<idioterna> upd: ampak kolo naceloma ni nevarna stvar
<idioterna> upd: avtomobil pa je
<upd> ravno tako kot avto me lahko poškuduje.
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> no, prov, poskusva
<idioterna> ti se bos ulegel na avtocesto
<yang> idioterna: vame se je ze zaletel kolesar, k me je vstric prehiteval in sem letel pol v grmovje
<idioterna> js pa na kolesarsko stezo
<idioterna> ponoci.
<yang> ni mi pozvonil
<idioterna> v crni trenirki.
<yang> kolesarji povecini nimajo nobenega CPP izpita
<yang> in ne poznajo znakov
<idioterna> saj ga ne potrebujejo
<idioterna> njihova nevarnost je nepomembna
<yang> vozjo se na pamet
<idioterna> pravilno
<upd> idioterna, ne bluzi zdej z takimi primeri, govorimo o tem da se ti nekdo namerno vrže pred kolo avto karkoli valda nisi kriv
<idioterna> v drzavi vec kot 100 ljudi vsako leto umre, vec kot 400 je trajno poskodovanih
<idioterna> upd: nikol nisem napisal da si kriv
<idioterna> upd: _odgovoren_ si
<upd> seveda da si
<yang> idioterna: vozna kkultura je slaba, in to tudi 300% podrazitev kazni ne bo spremenila, ze tko imamo najdrazje kazni v evropi
<idioterna> upd: kaj si?
<upd> odgovoren
<yang> idioterna: poznam ljudi ki so jim odvzeli izpit in vseeno reskirajo in vozijo brez iizpita
<idioterna> yang: js nisem govoru o kaznih
<idioterna> upd: voznik avtomobila je odgovoren.
<upd> ali pa kolesa.
<idioterna> upd: vedno, ne glede na karkoli kar se dogaja
<idioterna> ne, voznik kolesa je odgovoren le v izjemnih primerih
<upd> seveda ker vam dajejo privilegije
<idioterna> bolan si
<upd> če ne veste da je namen ceste da si jaz skrajšam čas od točke a do točke b
<idioterna> to si si ti zmislu
<yang> idioterna: to o odgovornosti je neka lukna v zakonu ocitno, zdrava pamet pravi, da ce obstajajo prometni predpisi jih je treba spostovati, in ce nisi kriv tudi ne odgovarjas
<idioterna> namen ceste je da se jaz po njej vozim s kolesom.
<idioterna> yang: ti si bolanm
<idioterna> bolan.
<idioterna> yang: ti dejansko zagovarjas tezo, da ce nekje vidis nekoga, ki se ne drzi zakona, mu lahko razbijes glavo
<idioterna> in potem reces "sej je krsil predpise, prov mu je"
<idioterna> in sodisce ti bo po tvoje pritrdilo
<idioterna> idiotska premisa.
<idioterna> _vedno_ je odgovoren tisti, ki ima pod nadzorom nevarno stvar
<upd> kolikor vem smo ceste gradili zato, ker smo hoteli skrajšat čas, in ker smo jih rabili ker so bila prevozna sredstva vedno hitrejša
<idioterna> upd: narobe ves
<idioterna> sanja se ti ne.
<yang> upd: ne ocitno smo avtoceste gradili zato, da se nam bodo kolesarji nastavljali,  mi pa bomo placevali za njihovo neummnost
<idioterna> ceste smo gradili zato, da vesoljci ne sadijo paprik.
<idioterna> vse to je popolnoma nepomembno
<idioterna> ce ne znate upravljat svojih vozil tako, da ne poskodujete ostalih udelezencev v prometu, potem jih _ne smete_ upravljat
<idioterna> ne glede na to kaj drugi udelezenci pocnejo
<idioterna> sicer to pise tut v CPP
<idioterna> ampak itak ga ne poznata
<idioterna> na, tle mata linke na zakonodajo:
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/oz/5-odsek-odgovornost-za-skodo-od-nevarne-stvari-ali-nevarne-dejavnosti
<Seniorita> Prijava
<Seniorita> »Prijava«
<upd> ne tvoj pogled ni objektiven, ker bi rad videl samo kolesa na cesti, jah lej če niste sposobni vozit po zakonu se ne vozite
<upd> ti bom slika poleti
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/oz/150-clen-kdo-odgovarja-za-skodo
<idioterna> upd: nonsense
<yang> idioterna: tisto kako so dosodili v enem primeru ki ga ti vedno izpostavljas, kaj pa ves, morda pa so ugotovili, da je bil voznik avtomobila kljub temu kriv
<Seniorita> Prijava
<Seniorita> »Prijava«
<idioterna> upd: preberi si zakon
<upd> primeri po 5 kolesarjev en za drugim
<idioterna> upd: NEPOMEMBNO JE
<idioterna> kako se kolesarji vozijo po cesti
<upd> kje je že tist zakon da mora bit za 2 avta med kolesarjema
<idioterna> _ti si se vedno odgovoren za vso skodo ki jo komurkoli povzrocis_
<yang> idioterna: ce si vinjen si recimo kriv
<upd> men je pomemben ker ogrožam sebe in druge, zato ker kolesar ne spoštuje zakona.
<idioterna> yang: _ne pogovarjamo se o krivdi_
<idioterna> upd: to ni res.
<upd> po tvoji logiki res ne.
<idioterna> upd: nikogar ne ogrozas "ker kolesar ne spostuje zakona", temvec zato, ker z visoko hitrostjo vozis tono tezko stvar.
<idioterna> in po zakonu si odgovoren za vso skodo, ki jo ta stvar povzroci
<idioterna> tule mas clen:
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/oz/150-clen-kdo-odgovarja-za-skodo
<Seniorita> Prijava
<Seniorita> »Prijava«
<yang> idioterna: a ves kokrat pride men kolesar po nasprotnem pasu cez zebro....ej tudi jaz se kdaj kot kolesar znajdem na levem kolesarskem pasu in....ce bi me kdo povozil bi si bil pac sam kriv
<upd> vozim po omejitvi 50km/h kolesar pa vozi 5km/h, torej ima da mi omogoči možnost da ga varno prehitim
<idioterna> yang: ne pogovarjamo se o krivdi.
<idioterna> upd: ne./
<idioterna> upd: lahko se uleze na cesto
<idioterna> pa se ti smeji v glavo
<idioterna> in ti ne smes _nicesar_ storiti zoper njega.
<idioterna> in ce ga poskodujes, si odgovoren
<idioterna> in te bo stozil in bo dobil odskodnino
<idioterna> in bo prav tako.
<upd> a res, potem pa le pojdi ležat na cesto 1x
<idioterna> sej sem ti reku da lahko greva
<yang> ej idioterna jaz se takoj ulezem, kok je odskodnina ?
<idioterna> k si reku da kolesarji isto ogrozajo kot avtomobilisti
<idioterna> ti se bos ulegel na avtocesto
<upd> valda da ne smeš povzročat zastoja lol.
<idioterna> jaz pa na kolesarsko stezo
<idioterna> pa bova vidla.
<idioterna> yang: nimam pojma kolk je
<idioterna> najprej te mora povozit
<yang> ma vrgel se mu bom na havbo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kar
<upd> ti si ogrožal sebe in druge ko si peljal usaj 40km/h in ti je srna 5s prej čez letela
<upd> sem gledal tvoje posnetke in divjanje
<idioterna> ce z avtomobilom zbijes srno si tut odgovoren za skodo
<idioterna> nic manj
<idioterna> upd: tozit me bos moral za konkretno skodo
<upd> pol metra visoka trava, ko bi pa traktorist prišel bi pa seveda on bil kriv
<idioterna> ne za "ogrozanje", ki to v resnici sploh ni
<idioterna> ja, seveda bi bil kriv traktorist
<idioterna> on mora poskrbet, da njegovo vozilo ne povzroci skode drugim
<idioterna> no, kriv ne
<idioterna> odgovoren
<idioterna> dobr ste me zjebal :)
<idioterna> kriv bi lahko bil tudi jaz
<idioterna> ampak moja hitrost v resnici ni pomembna pri dolocanju krivde
<yang> idioterna: ti si dejansko prilascas vozni pac, najveckrat pa sam vozis kakor ti pase, oz. tam kjer ni zastoja, malo po kolesarski in malo po cesti in malo vmes, potem bi me pa se tozil, ce bi te zbil, aj aj
<idioterna> za kolesarje omejitve hitrosti ne veljajo
<idioterna> yang: vozni pas _JE MOJ_
<idioterna> po zakonu.
<CrazyLemon> ne ni tvoj! od občine/države je!
<idioterna> ne, moj je.
<upd> vidiš to je problem, da nimate omejitve hitrosti
<idioterna> upd: kr predlagej
<_superuser_> .sc Y//2//K x Honest - Funeral
<jabuk> Y//2//K x Honest - Funeral(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/capturedsite/funeral ♥1,339 ▶20,240
<upd> če pa veste da ste bolj izpostavljeni, ni varnostnega pasu
<CrazyLemon> _superuser_  lame nick :p
<_superuser_> k ste že dolk dobrovoljni :>
<upd> niti ne bom govoru kako divjajo tle dol iz hriba pripelje po sredini
<idioterna> ja, pa naj
<yang> upd: a ves un kolear extremni Robic, je tut prinorel verjetno po sredini pasu dol
<idioterna> yang: odgovoren je bil seveda lastnik avtomobila, ne robic
<yang> idioterna: tudi ce je cisto zbrezmal ?
<idioterna> ja, tudi
<yang> eh
<idioterna> ce bi pa robic pridivjal dol s 50 tonskim sleparjem, potem bi bil pa robic odgovoren
<idioterna> ker ni, ni mogu bit
<dz0ny> .sc Psymbionic - How Am I Not Myself ft. Govinda (D.V.S* Remix) [Chill Premiere]
<jabuk> Psymbionic - How Am I Not Myself ft. Govinda (D.V.S* Remix) [Chill Premiere](5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/chill/psymbionic-how-am-i-not-myself-ft-govinda-dvs-remix-chill-premiere ♥1,175 ▶35,306
<yang> klanfe serjes
<idioterna> vas problem je da sploh ne razumete odgovornosti ki si jo obesite, ko se vsedete v avtomobil
<idioterna> zakon od vas zahteva skrajno skrbnost pri voznji
<idioterna> in nobena dejanja drugih oseb vas ne odvezujejo te odgovornosti
<idioterna> sele na sodiscu lahko dokazujete, da ste dejansko bili skrajno skrbni
<idioterna> ampak voznja po omejitvah se zdalec ni dovolj za to
<upd> seveda to vse velja za kolesarje tudi
<idioterna> ne, ne velja
<idioterna> ker kolo ni nevarna stvar
<idioterna> ker pobije premalo ljudi, da bi jo lahko kvalificiral za tako
<yang> idioterna: se mi je tut zgodilo, da me je kolesar "zadel" ko sem stal na prehodu za pesce...in kaj, naj ga lovim ?
<idioterna> yang: zarad mene mu lahko tut jezik pokazes
<idioterna> vsekakor je naloga policije, da ga kaznuje
<idioterna> kot tudi ce se uleze na cesto in se smeje voznikom
<upd> seveda, da jih premalo kako le če je vedno avto kriv ker je težji
<idioterna> ampak vozniki ne smejo nicesar.
<dz0ny> .sc Part I - Ghosts (Cinematic Mix)
<jabuk> Part I - Ghosts (Cinematic Mix)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/wearemako/part-i-ghosts-cinematic-mix ♥2,622 ▶57,947
<dz0ny> eno za pomiritev
<idioterna> upd: aha, po tvoje je kolesar itak implicitno kriv ce ga avto zbije?
<idioterna> upd: prav mu je, kaj se pa ne skriva v dveh tonah pleha
<upd> tega nisem nikoli rekel, in tudi ni logično
<idioterna> kaj ni logicno
<idioterna> meni se zdi cisto logicno
<idioterna> na kolesarje morajo vozniki pazit s skrajno skrbnostjo
<upd> da bi bil kolesar vedno kriv, sam po tvoji logiki pa je vedno avtomobilist kriv
<idioterna> pa na pesce, otroke in zelve tudi
<idioterna> ne, to ni res!
<idioterna> avtomobilist je prakticno vedno _odgovoren_
<idioterna> ne glede na krivdo
<yang> idioterna: ne smes se peljat po nasprotni strani kolesarske steze in ne smes s kolesom preckat ne da bi sel dol, tam kjerkjer je zebra brez kolesarske steze
<idioterna> dokazat mora, da _ni imel nobenih moznosti_ preprecit nesrece
<idioterna> ce se hoce odvezat odgovornosti
<idioterna> to je pa zelo tezko
<idioterna> yang: vem
<idioterna> yang: ampak mi je vseeno, po pravici povedano
<yang> idioterna: ti se vozis skozi mesto, tam kjer ti pase, ce bi pa imel nesreco bi pa sel toziti soferja, ker te je zbil kjer si ti naredil napako
<yang> idioterna: vozis se lahko samo po kolesarski poti
<idioterna> nonsense
<yang> oz ob robu desnega pasu kjer ni tako oznaceno
<idioterna> prvic, prometni predpisi mi dovoljujejo voznjo prakticno kjerkoli
<upd> vidiš mi avtomobilisti nimamo problemov z pešci ker oboji spoštujemo zakone, pri pešcu imaš možnost da ga vidiš in ustaviš, pri kolesraju pa ne ker ponavadi divja
<idioterna> drugic, avtomobilisti pogosto vozite po kolesarskih stezah
<idioterna> upd: nonsense
<yang> skozi bs3 do zal se ne smes peljati s kolesom, ker je znak
<idioterna> upd: pobijete vec kot 20 pescev na leto
<idioterna> yang: vseen mi je
<idioterna> yang: policist me lahko ustavi, pa bom placal globo
<idioterna> vseh ostalih se pa to ne tice
<upd> to so pijani vozniki in divjaki, govorim o normalnih voznikih
<idioterna> in nimajo nobene pravice se kakorkoli vtikat vame
<yang> mene je napizdila ena k se je zapletla v povodec od psa, ces naj ji povem kdo sem da me bo tozila, sem ji rekel nej si gre pogledat znak ki pravi "cona za pesce"
<idioterna> upd: _vsi_ vozniki morajo poskrbet, da njihova vozila ne poskodujejo nikogar
<idioterna> ne glede na to kaj kdorkoli pocne
<idioterna> yang: fajn, ampak jaz se ne zapletam v povodce od psov
<idioterna> se pa policisti na kolesih vcasih.
<yang> idioterna: kle imas veliko kolesarjev na poti do zal, tudi tisti na skuterjih so se bolj nevarni, ker sploh ne bremmzajo, obojim je prepovedan prehod, vsake toliko pa tudi kaksen manijak z avtom tja zaide
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vseeno mi je
<idioterna> ne vidim kako se mene tice ce drugi krsijo predpise
<yang> no, tudi ti jih krsis
<yang> v svojih poisnetkih
<idioterna> ce jih vidim lahko obvestim najblizjo postajo ljudske milice
<idioterna> ja, pa?
<idioterna> pred dvema tednoma me je ena baba skoraj umorila
<yang> pricakujes pa da bi ti nekdo placal odskodnino, ce bi ti bil kriv
<idioterna> ker je kar zavila prek kolesarske.
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> odskodnina bi mi pripadala, ce bi mi nekdo z osebnim avtomobilom povzrocil poskodbe ali skodo
<idioterna> ne zaradi kakrsnekoli krivde kogarkoli
<yang> pa ne recem, da ne znas vozit, samo vozis tam kkjer je manj prometa, po polocniku, po kolsearski in po cesti
<idioterna> ampak zato ker je njegova dolznost poskrbet da njegovo vozilo ne povzroci skode
<idioterna> ja, vozim tam kjer je frej
<idioterna> zaenkrat se dobro obnese
<idioterna> tko da me trenutno nc ne vlece da bi vozu tam kjer ni frej
<idioterna> in se zaletaval v ljudi, avtomobile ali nepremicnine
<yang> no kakorkoli, mislim, da nimas prav to okoli odgovornosti, ali pa morda imas, nisem ekspert za pravno podrocje
<yang> ce si bral zakonik
<yang> potem si nekaj izluscil ven
<idioterna> seveda imam prav
<idioterna> pa ne pravim tega jaz
<idioterna> to pravi sodisce
<idioterna> saj sem pejstal linke
<yang> bom pa res vprasal to sosedo ki je pravnica, kaj meni o tem
<idioterna> lahko preberes ce te zanima
<idioterna> ampak v resnici je tudi cisto logicno
<idioterna> ce ti druzba daje pravico do tega da vozis avto
<idioterna> potem mora od tebe terjat tudi odgovornost za tako nevarno pocetje
<idioterna> ne mores pricakovat da z voznjo po predpisih dobis kar dovoljenje za pohabljanje in pobijanje
<idioterna> ce vidis pesca sredi ceste se pac ustavis
<idioterna> ce se ne, si odgovoren za posledice
<idioterna> pesec ni pocel nicesar nevarnega, ker stanje na cesti ni nevarno
<upd> kolesarjenje je tud nevarno početje :d
<idioterna> zgolj v izjemnih primerih
<idioterna> recimo kolesarjenje brez luci ponoci se smatra za nevarno
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/12/prometna_nesreca_umrl_kolesar.aspx ... ce bi kolesar bil dol iz kolesa bi najverjetneje lahko pocakal toliko casa, da bi bila cesta cisto prazna in jo preckal recimo.....ce je sel cez zebro, lahko sicer da ga je zbil tudi na kolesarski poti, jaz kadar sem s kolesom tudi tam vedno preverjam in se ustavljam ce vidim da bo avto zavil levo, ceprav kot kolesar ima
<Seniorita> V prometni nesreči v Bresternici umrl kolesar | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na glavni cesti Maribor-Dravograd v naselju Bresternica se je danes okoli 17. ure zgodila prometna nesreča. V trčenju je življenje izgubil kolesar.«
<yang> m seveda prednost...
<idioterna> nima veze
<idioterna> na kroziscih ima kolesar vedno prednost
<idioterna> pa mu nic ne pomaga, ker ga ubijejo.
<idioterna> ker pac ne gledajo
<yang> mislim, prvo pravilo je da sebe varujes
<yang> v prometu
<yang> tudi kot pesec, lahko gres kadarkoli cez cesto, samo ce en divja proti tebi 50 na uro te bo zbil in kaj ti potem pomaga prednost, ko bos koncal na vozicku
<upd> a ima kolesar tud prednost pred pešci
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kje?
<upd> na kolesarski stezi
<idioterna> med voznjo/hojo po kroziscu se kolesarji in pesci ne krizajo
<idioterna> mozno da ima
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> jaz vedno ustavim vsem ki se pojavijo pred mano
<idioterna> ne predvidevam da imam kjerkoli prednost
<upd> vem kako so zbijal folk v lj ko so naredil kolesarske steze direkt pri avtobusni postaji
<idioterna> se tam kjer jo ocitno imam me pogosto spravljajo v smrtno nevarnost
<idioterna> ja tist je mal bolano narjen
<idioterna> ker je pano tko postavljen da ne mores videt pesca
<idioterna> ki bo stopil izza njega
<idioterna> ampak pac
<idioterna> skocis na cesto
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
 * CrazyLemon is now on openwrt \o/
<idioterna> ce cesta ni frej se pa ustavis
<idioterna> druge ni
<upd> precej ja, 1x je deževalo se folk rinu tam spodi en s kolesom zbil eno mamo
<upd> kakorkoli, kar sem mene tiče kolesarji niso nič bolši kot avtomobilisti
<idioterna> seveda so boljsi
<upd> ravno tako imaš divjake
<idioterna> ja, ampak jim kljub divjanju ne uspe pobit niti enega cloveka na leto
<idioterna> avtomobilisti vodijo vec kot 100:0
<upd> sploh ni nobene logike, če ti kolesar pridivja iz ovinka, ti ne da nobene možnosti da ga vidiš da si kriv
<idioterna> sej nisi kriv
<idioterna> samo odgovoren si
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> lahko sicer dokazes, da nisi mogu predvidit da bo kolesar pridivjal izza ovinka
<idioterna> ampak je tezko
<idioterna> recimo ce se v mestu zgodi nesreca ko si z avtomobilom poskodoval kolesarja
<idioterna> je skoraj nemogoce da ne bi odgovarjal za 70%-80% skode
<upd> no odgovoren točno tako težko je, ker se smatra kolesar kot šibkejši kljub temu da
<upd> Za kolesarje veljajo isti predpisi glede vožnje po cestah in glede udeležbe v prometu kot za ostale udeležence v prometu.
<idioterna> ker v mestu moras pac vozit tako pocasi, da lahko vedno varno ustavis
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam sej je vseen
<idioterna> lahko je tut pesec
<idioterna> al pa ne vem
<idioterna> superman
<idioterna> tvoja odgovornost izvira iz tega, da upravljas z nevarno stvarjo
<idioterna> ne iz cestnih predpisov
<upd> ja, s tem da kolesarji nič ne pazijo nase, ker vejo da morajo drugi na njih, avto ima žmigavce, na kolesu tu pri nas noben ne nakaže da bo zavijal
<upd> stranskih ogledal nimate
<idioterna> ja sam to nima nobene zveze s tvojo odgovornostjo
<idioterna> ej
<upd> gledate nič ne
<idioterna> haha
<upd> kakorkoli
<idioterna> vi itak nc ne vidte iz avtomobilov
<idioterna> bi blo vseen tut ce ne bi mel stekel
<upd> več kot pa vi na kolesu
<idioterna> ja ni res ane
<idioterna> vam je vseen ce se zaletavate
<idioterna> sej mate pleh okol
<idioterna> mi se pa ubijemo ce se zaletimo
<idioterna> tko da bi nas ze zmankal ce ne bi gledal
<upd> ja je, jaz bi že dostikrat imel nesrečo če ne bi uporabljal ogledal, ker so me drugi izsilili, in ravno v the primerih ko drug zajebe najebe kolesar
<upd> ker ne pazi nase
<upd> in ne ve da se drugi lahko zmotijo kdaj ne vidijo
<yang> jaz slabo vidim skoz zadne okno, zato se posebej pazljivo vozim od zavijanju desno, oz. ze prej preverim ce je kak kolesar slucajno na poti
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj to men razlagas
<idioterna> mene so kr redno zbijal dokler sm se delal da predpisi veljajo zame
<yang> tko je zasiljen okn cudn, da se slabo bok vid
<idioterna> zdej se pa ne delam vec
<idioterna> pa vozim tko kot vsak divjak
<idioterna> tam kjer je frej
<idioterna> ustavim se tut pred zelenim semaforjem, ce je nepregledno krizisce
<idioterna> ker ne morem vedet da me ne bo idiot v avtomobilu ubil
<idioterna> ce prileti izza vogala
<idioterna> skacem s plocnika na cesto in s ceste na plocnik
<idioterna> pac porabim karkoli je frej
<upd> sej to moraš, tudi mene so učil tud če je zelena poglej levo desno
<idioterna> vseen mi je ce mi folk trobi
<idioterna> itak grem hitreje kot oni
<idioterna> in so samo jezni ker stojijo v koloni
<upd> pa itaq bojo oni krivi če boš ti padu :)
<idioterna> mislm da ne
<idioterna> vsaj nikol se niso bli
<idioterna> sicer padem priblizno enkrat na leto
<idioterna> ampak obvladam padanje tko da mi ponavadi ni nic
<idioterna> do zdaj sem samo dva laptopa mal povaljal
<idioterna> ampak en se vedno deluje :)
<sasa84> ej idioterna, mam en kveščn zate :)
<upd> no upam da tako ostane
<idioterna> upd: sej mam celado, se mi nc ne more zgodit
<idioterna> sasa84: ti kr vprasaj
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj je potrebno nastavit na openwrt da bo siol ipv6 delal? na tomato sm mel možnost dhcpv6 ..tu je pa nimam :)
<sasa84> a maš ti mogoče še un program za tombolo, k si ga lansk let naredu?
<idioterna> sasa84: hm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti maš tud probleme? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: zna bit da mam ja
<idioterna> sasa84: a bi ga rabla? :)
<sasa84> da :D
<sasa84> letos sprt rabmo...
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/network6
<Seniorita> OpenWrt native IPv6-stack [OpenWrt Wiki]
<dz0ny> ne bo Å¡lo prek ui
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meeh :)
<yang> nc polnoc je, lahko nco
<yang> ln
<yang> CrazyLemon: vprasaj na #openwrt kako je z ipv6 stackom
<yang> CrazyLemon: v prejsnjih verzijah se ni bil podprt, sigurno mas manual
<dz0ny> sigh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa strog ane :p
<dz0ny> ne sej je bil prej vulgaren
<dz0ny> mislim da ma ene dva pira po kozo
<dz0ny> pod/
<sasa84> yang je bil vulgaren?
<dz0ny> ma ja ena spolovila so letela po ircu
<idioterna> sasa84: mi isce
<idioterna> dz0ny: url?
<idioterna> od yangovih vulgarnosti :)
<sasa84> ok idioterna, hvala
<sasa84> ooo, a tak pacek je yang
<sasa84> dej link dz0ny, da se zasiguramo!
<dz0ny> 23:01	yang	84 letni voznik, pizda so pa tut ej, dajo takim starim dovoljenje
<sasa84> ccc, kakšne besede
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<idioterna> aja sej pizda ni spolovilo
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zanimivo
<idioterna> to je osebnostna lastnost
<sasa84> v slovarju obstajajo tud hlače na pizdo...
<dz0ny> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=pizda&hs=1
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny IMHO.. je dovolj samo "option ipv6 '1'" pri wan
<CrazyLemon> pa zadeva dela :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja ja sej vem
<CrazyLemon> wan6 pa ni treba urejat
<yang> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=hla%C4%8De+na+pizdo&hs=1
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<dz0ny> kk
<dz0ny> .sc your first light
<idioterna> sasa84: a mas mogoce se un pdf?
<jabuk> Migos - First 48 | prod. by Mack Boy(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/packswayze/migos-first-48-prod-by-mack ♥78,570 ▶5,280,115
<dz0ny> meh
<sasa84> ne :( nimam idioterna
<dz0ny> .sc your first light my eventide
<jabuk> Your First Light My Eventide(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/sabuel/your-first-light-my-eventide ♥0 ▶33
<dz0ny> idioterna: sej mamo en log?
<dz0ny> !g sasa84 tombola
<Seniorita> [04:44] <Pepelka> [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE 4.12 Released, Teases ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/19/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<idioterna> sasa84: najdu sm
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/test.pdf
<idioterna> sam zdej rabs nove cifre ane
<sasa84> uuuu, zakon :)
<idioterna> mislm te so iste k lansk let
<idioterna> pa 2013 pise gor
<idioterna> kar je kr bummer loh :)
<sasa84> a se da to kej "z enim knofom" zgenerirat?
<sasa84> 2014 bi moglo bit vsaj :P
<idioterna> ja najdt morm programck
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo za danes!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> ln CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> sasa84: ste rešil kej pol?
<sasa84> zdej zvečer sem pršla domov...
<sasa84> v nedelo grem nazaj pa bm nesla Å¡e ene 10m kabla :P
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-11
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<mihaweb> dz0ny: kul
<mihaweb> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<mihaweb> dz0ny: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/drawbridge/ linux kaj takega ima? pa kako to gre skupaj npr s hardware 3d rendering pa to?
<idioterna> a sasa pa se spi
<Seniorita> Drawbridge - Microsoft Research
<Seniorita> »Drawbridge is a creates new form of virtualization for running applications in isolation; commonly called application sandboxing. Drawbridge combines two core technologies. First, a picoprocess, which is a process-based isolation container with a minimal kernel API surface. Second, a library OS, which is a very of Windows enlightened to run efficiently within a picoprocess.«
<mihaweb> anyone? :)
<mihaweb> firbc
<mihaweb> dz0ny: si to ti omenil?
<mihaweb> zgleda kul :D
<idioterna> mihaweb: je pa ni
<idioterna> vsa infrastruktura je tam, pa vsak svoj interface nardi nad njo
<mihaweb> virtualizacija je super ideja. kr se mene tiče, bi mel windows, linux, macosx, androidx86 vse naenkrat..
<mihaweb> sam da bi 3d pa take fore lepo delale
<idioterna> ja sej to je naceloma easy nardit
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 5.km SZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @11/12/2014 10:31:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.28+E
<dz0ny> mihaweb: tist ni virtualizacija btw
<dz0ny> mihaweb: linux ma namespaces
<CrazyLemon> idioterna saša verjetno še vedno rihta internet/wlan :D
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> no k pride nej ji en pejstne http://bou.si/rest/tombola2014-500.pdf
<Sky[x]> sem ji dal na mail :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Sky[x]> sasa84, look mail :)
<idioterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/rest/tombola2014-500.pdf
<idioterna> sm nasu un programck
<sasa84> ooo, zakon :)
<sasa84> hvala idioterna :)
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> kr pršparej ga :)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: freebirth surat
<idioterna> ja sej sm kr hoarder
<idioterna> sam zapomnt si morm kko se mu rece
<idioterna> da nau racunalnik cist zasvicu k isce
<zdobersek> heya sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek :)
<sasa84> idioterna: že printam ;)
<sasa84> ful hvala :)
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<sasa84> oj mihaweb:)
<sasa84> te parkeljni niso odnesli? :P
<mihaweb> na srečo ne
<CrazyLemon> na čigavo srečo???
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/passive-aggressive.jpg
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: mojo
<napsy> idioterna: cigav comp pa je to? :)
<idioterna> ne povem
<yang> idioterna: i-bad produkte uporabljas ?
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> v resnici jih ja, ker mamo v avtu ipod
<idioterna> ki, ko ga priklopis, napise
<idioterna> "accessory found: lexus"
<mihaweb> hahaha
<mihaweb> attitude :p
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> i-podn
<idioterna> ce poznas ksn boljsi glasbeni predvajalnik k gre gor 300 giga muzike pa se ga da upravljat z volanom
<idioterna> do tell
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko je napisal "mamo v avtu" sem vedu da to ne more biti res!
<idioterna> zato sm pa napisal "mamo"
<idioterna> ker js nimam avta
<CrazyLemon> pol majo!
<idioterna> hja, ipod je moj
<idioterna> avto je pa itak samo accessory za ipod
<yang> ce rabis 300 GB muzke  avtu si mal ruknen
<yang> vcasih so mel ljudje kasete
<yang> pa je blo ok
<idioterna> ti pac razmisljas v tvojih omejenih okvirih
<yang> sej ne prezivis 100 dni v avtu
<yang> brez da bi sel ven
<idioterna> ker si edini uporabnik vozila k 98% vsega casa zaseda urbani prostor
<idioterna> nas druzinski avto uporablja pet ljudi in dva otroka
<yang> sploh pa ti, k se prakticno nic ne vozis z avtom
<idioterna> in ker imamo razlicne glasbene okuse imamo tudi razlicne glasbene zbirke gor
<slax0r> js prezivim letno cca 15 dni v avtu
<yang> 300 GB to je cca. 1000 albumov
<idioterna> pa ker je v avtomobilu premium audio sistem je potem dobrodoslo, da so na predvajalniku glasbene datoteke v ustrezni kvaliteti
<yang> moj je tok slabo zvocno izoliran, da klasika sploh ne pride do izraza, ,tako da vecinoma poslusam rock
<idioterna> sej zdej sm se odlocu da bomo avto zamenjal
<yang> kaj bos kupil
<idioterna> ker babica zeli vozit otroke v solo vsak dan z avtomobilom
<idioterna> in da bi to pocela s tem ki ga ima zdaj je nedopustno
<idioterna> ker je dizel
<idioterna> elektricnga bom kupu
<slax0r> jup, ce letno ne delas vsaj 30kkm se dizel ne splaca
<slax0r> el.? kerga pa?
<idioterna> ne vem se
<yang> idioterna: sej ves kako je z elektricnimi, ce so na zeleno energijo je ok, ce pa morjo dve lopati vec premoga v elektrarni za to nalozit, pol je pa isti smorn, kt da mas avto na bencin
<idioterna> tesla S se dobr slisi
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni
<slax0r> yang: nikakor...
<yang> ne, kako pa je ?
<idioterna> ja ni tko
<idioterna> termoelektrarne majo filtre in so tockovni vir onesnazenja
<idioterna> dizli svinjajo direkt po najbolj gosto poseljenih srediscih in imajo zaendrek filtre
<yang> avto ma pa katalizator
<slax0r> proizvod elektrike je vseeno manjsi vir onesnazevanja kot nafta
<yang> dizel svinja ja bolj kt bencinar
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> saj se ne gre samo za avto
<slax0r> proizvodnja bencina tudi pripomore k onesnazevanju
<idioterna> no, ce bi blo to 25 let nazaj
<yang> izkoristek elektricnih avtov je nizel, z izjemo teslinih
<idioterna> bi zdaj razmisljal o tem da bi dizla zamenjal z bencinarjem
<yang> nizek
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> izkoristek elektricnih avtomobilov je bistveno visji od izkoristka kateregakoli avtomobila na toplotni stroj
<slax0r> si pogledal ze mogoce opel ampera?
<yang> idioterna: unga ji kupi, za otroke vozit v solo je ok, k gaa vozis lahko z izpitom za moped....nevem kako se mu rece, tak je k bolhca
<idioterna> axiam?
<yang> na elektriko
<yang> ja axiam
<idioterna> a majo elektricne?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ne morm ji tacga kupt
<mihaweb> idioterna: sam baterije so pain in the ass, težke, premal kapacitete, predolg se polnijo, pa še delat jih ni neškodljivo za okolje
<yang> mislim, ne vem
<yang> mislim da so elektricni
<mihaweb> idioterna: a ne bi bilo bolje v nuklearki delat metanol ali kaj pa avto na to poganjat'
<idioterna> mihaweb: men je vazn da v mestu ni rakotvornih delcev
<mihaweb> bencinski motor predelat na etanol verjetno ni nemogoče?
<idioterna> dunno
<slax0r> mihaweb: ~500km
<idioterna> moji modelarski motorji so bli na metanol
<slax0r> na 85kwh baterijah
<yang> mihaweb: poglej, baterije vzamejo zelo veliko prostora v avtu...treba jih je ob izpraznenju menjati, kar ni majhen strosek....vprasanje koliko dejansko "prisparas" s takim avtom
<mihaweb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methanol_fuel
<Seniorita> Methanol fuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ampera je ful prevelik avto
<mihaweb> yang: pa izrabljene baterije so velika packarija
<idioterna> js rabm neki kar babica loh parkira
<idioterna> mihaweb: od izrabljenih baterij ne umre 200 ljudi na leto
<idioterna> od onesnazenega zraka v ljubljani pa jih
<slax0r> idioterna: ampero sm dal yangu ki pravi da je tesla edini ki ima ok izkoristek :)
<mihaweb> idioterna: sploh ko so slovenci zdaj ful na tem delali http://www.tromba.si/11-milijonov-sredstev-za-projekt-kemijskega-instituta/
<Seniorita> 11 MILIJONOV SREDSTEV ZA PROJEKT KEMIJSKEGA INÅ TITUTA | Tromba
<yang> mihaweb: ja pa reciklaza starih baterij, vprasanje kolk se sploh da to reciklirati...
<mihaweb> zdaj to je fail, ko pravijo, da to reši "onesnaževanje iz termoelektrarn"
<mihaweb> ampak je pa to dober način kako dobit gorivo iz elektrike
<yang> idioterna: pozabljas da je zrak zdaj veliko boljsi kot leta 1960...v LJ, takrat ko so vsi kurili po stanovanjih
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi to pozabil?
<yang> idioterna: oz ti imas veliko slabsi zrak ker si v predelu his, kot mi tukaj v BS3
<yang> ker vi vsak zase kurte
<yang> to je res
<idioterna> mi mamo toplotno crpalko
<idioterna> nc ne kurmo
<yang> mi mamo vse na toplarno, kar prismrdi prismrdi iz tomacevega gor
<slax0r> idioterna: kolk si dal za toplotno?
<yang> ja, ampak si v predelu his
<idioterna> 4 jurje
<slax0r> se ti je obrestoval?
<idioterna> ne vem, vseen mi je
<idioterna> vazn da ne kurmo :)
<slax0r> no, se kvari kaj?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> je pa voda-voda
<idioterna> pa vrtina pod bajto
<idioterna> tko da je kr visok izkoristek
<yang> slax0r: verjetn je fora, zakaj je tesla tok zelo drag, ime verjetno bolj zmogljive baterije
<slax0r> to mas sam za ogrevanje, al tut toplo vodo?
<idioterna> sam za toplo vodo
<idioterna> ogrevat naceloma ni treba k je bajta tko izolirana
<slax0r> aja
<yang> idioterna: a to mate ze od starta ko je bla bajta zgrajena toplotno crpalko, al ste predelal ?
<idioterna> yang: ti ful rad sklepas o receh
<idioterna> o katerih ves ful premalo
<idioterna> tesla ni nic posebnega
<slax0r> yang: tesla je tut mocnejsi, ampera ima manj moci, kar se pa tice dosega, sta pa skoraj z roko v roki
<idioterna> pomoje bom kupu kr hibridno tojoto
<yang> te prve hibridne toyote so ble ful grde oblike
<idioterna> vseen mi je kaksne oblike je
<idioterna> sej avta ne kupim za to da ga bom gledal
<slax0r> saj avta ne kupujes zato da bos ga gledal
<idioterna> ampak zato da se baka vozi okol
<slax0r> lol, yeah...that
<slax0r> :D
<yang> jaz pa ne bi mel grdega avta
<idioterna> tvoj problem
<slax0r> sm tut js biu ucasih tk
<idioterna> jaz pogledam specifikacije in vidim ce je nakup smiseln
<slax0r> zdaj mi pa je vseeno
<slax0r> glavno da jaz teh ~220km dnevno prevozim cim ceneje in cim varneje
<idioterna> ti pa pogledas obliko in ne ves nicesar
<yang> kaksni so tako slabo narejeni, da komaj kaj vidis ven
<yang> recimo dzipi
<idioterna> no pri nasi babici je to vseeno
<idioterna> ker ona itak nic ne vidi
<idioterna> voznisko dovoljenje ji pa velja se 30 let
<slax0r> :D
<yang> haha
<yang> ja
<slax0r> safe :D
<yang> pol bo kot un 84 letni voznik k je zbil kolesarja
<idioterna> tko da mora bit varen avto
<idioterna> da ko se bo vate zaletela njej ne bo nic
<idioterna> ja vame se ne bo, k js nisem na cesto omejen
<idioterna> evo hibridne yarise prodajajo za 17 jurjev z vso mozno opremo
<yang> hja audi a5 ni grde oblike, pa verjetno je varen avto, kaj mislis ?
<idioterna> audi a5 je neuporaben
<yang> zakaj bi bil neuporaben
<idioterna> 2 toni tezka gara, pa niti petih frocov ne mors not nalozit
<idioterna> pol ze rajs berlingota vzames
<yang> odvisno od namena
<yang> ce gres dost s kolesi okol berlingo ni slab, vrzes bicikle pa otroke kr noter
<idioterna> ja
<yang> sosed ga ma
<idioterna> ce pa rabis samo avto ki bo pred blokom zasedal parkirno mesto
<idioterna> je pa a5 tudi dober
<idioterna> se strinjam
<yang> pa ga voz za vsak dan
<yang> ne
<yang> a5 se ne parkira pred blokom
<yang> ker ga je skoda
<yang> das ga v garazo
<idioterna> funny
<idioterna> "avta je skoda"
<idioterna> it's just a tool
<idioterna> pa se precej neucinkovito orodje je
<slax0r> a5...stane kr zajeten kupcek, potem se pa furas po parkiriscu okrog ker isces prostor za tri avtomobile, da ti ga slucajno kdo ne opraska
<slax0r> ko prides cez eno uro nazaj pa na vsaki strani en star avto
<slax0r> in odtisi vrat na tvojem
<slax0r> pol ure bentis kot majmun
<yang> a5 itak ni mestni avto, ker je prevelik za po mestu
<slax0r> se par dni sekiras
<slax0r> itd.
<slax0r> no thanks...
<idioterna> js mam kr sreco z avtomobili
<idioterna> vseen mi je ce so popraskani
<idioterna> vseen mi je ce so stolceni
<idioterna> pa vseen mi je kaksne oblike so
<idioterna> tko da mam velik manj tezav z izbiro
<idioterna> pa tut nizjo ceno dobim na ta racun
<yang> pol kar mojga kup, k je stolcen pa popraskan
<slax0r> idioterna: ja saj, sam ce bi pa odstel 100k+ za s5, ti pa verjetno ne bi bilo vec vseeno ko bi ti ga nekdo stolkel
<idioterna> a je na elektriko?
<yang> lahko ga predelas
<idioterna> slax0r: zakaj ne
<idioterna> sej je se vedno samo avto
<slax0r> res je, sam ce za nekaj dam tolk denarja, bi mi pa ze mal na zivce slo k bi vsak dan na njem bila nova praska
<idioterna> yang: nimam tok casa
<idioterna> slax0r: lahko ga tut sam doma ze ornk spraskas
<slax0r> zato tut kaj takega ne bi kupil, tudi ce bi imel denar
<idioterna> pa se potem ne pozna vec tolk :)
<yang> slax0r: sej ne bos sel kupit S5, ce imas 700 eur place...
<slax0r> yang: mam mal evc :P
<slax0r> vec*
<yang> tisti ki si ga lahko privosci, se ne sekira, kaskko ima, bencin pa tudi ni vazno kok staqne
<slax0r> mam tut js kasko
<slax0r> mam tut js praske od vrat, od drugih telebanov na parkiriscu itd
<idioterna> ce noces met spraskanga avta se pac vozis okol z biciklom
<slax0r> mislis da sm ze kdaj koristil?
<yang> a ves zakaj nimam jaz novega avta, ravno iz tega razlloga, ker nimam garaze, in na parkiriscu mi ga vedno pobutajo z vrati
<idioterna> aha
<yang> ja res je to
<idioterna> jaz avta nimam zato ker ga ne rabim
<yang> no jaz ga rabim
<yang> sploh pozimi
<idioterna> pussy
<slax0r> sj js tut nimam novga
<slax0r> 8 let star passat
<idioterna> jsm pred 8 leti kupu skor novga in najprej je baka 70 vozila skoz naselje
<idioterna> ker je bla vajena da pri 50 vse ropota in skripa
<idioterna> pol sm se vozu z njo en mesec da se je navadla
<idioterna> zdej bom pa kupu tacga k gleda znake in ne pusti jit prehitr
<yang> a je v prvi vozila 70 :)
<idioterna> ne vem kako je prej
<yang> to pr starih , gas do konca v prvi
<idioterna> sam rekla je "pa tok je tih"
<yang> jst sem pr 70 vozim v 5. prestavi, ker sparam bencin
<idioterna> k sm izpostavu da na stevcu pise 79
<yang> mi je mehanik rekel, da ni problem
<slax0r> ne sparas ravno dost...sploh ce mas dizla
<idioterna> to je tut fajn zabloda
<yang> pr nizkih obratih vozit
<slax0r> z dizlom bos najvec sparal med 1800-2200 obratih, odvisno od motorja in avta
<slax0r> ampak tukaj ima najvisji navor
<idioterna> mehanik je butast al pa racuna na to da bos hitro zjebal avto in ti bo lahko racunal :)
<yang> za dizel nevem, jaz mam na bencin
<idioterna> nizki obrati ne pomenijo nizke porabe
<yang> itak ne gre avto vec kot 130, tko da 70 lahko das v peto
<sasa84> ps: komp ni od idioterna,ker on ne pije kave :P
<idioterna> sasa84: hm?
<yang> mislim gre tut 150 verjetn, sam jaz ga nikol do konca ne tiscim
<zdobersek> kava
<sasa84> idioterna: un link prej, ko si dal
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> ni moj
<idioterna> js nism passive aggressive
 * CrazyLemon da že pri 50ih v peto :)
<slax0r> 09:45 < idioterna> nizki obrati ne pomenijo nizke porabe
<slax0r> ^ that
<slax0r> and nothing else...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon špara pr bencinu in uničuje motor :P
<yang> ej DANES, sem sel po obvoznici, pa grem tja od BTCja za bizovik na odcep, pa za mano en kombi prileti, pa blenda in hupa, un ovink je pa 300 metrov dolg, potem mors pa itak levo zavit da se prikljucis, pa me je podil na desno stran bedak
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič ga ne uničujem :D
<slax0r> potem pa se pospesujes iz 70 na 130 v 5. prestavi in potrosis se toliko vec
<slax0r> se bolj obremenjujes motor
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej ne :)
<idioterna> yang: se dobr da te ni kolesar probu tkole
<slax0r> cista zmaga
<idioterna> yang: izsiljevat
<idioterna> js v 3. pospesujem do 80 in v 4. do 110
<idioterna> kadar je motor ogret
<sasa84> idioterna: kolkrat na teden voziš avto? :)
<sasa84> ti si skor skoz na biciklu a ne?
<idioterna> sasa84: ~0.25
<yang> ni res slax0r , bo ze vedel moj sosed k j emehanik ane
<idioterna> krat.
<idioterna> sasa84: prblizno enkrat na mesec moram avto kam pripeljat
<slax0r> yang: ce ti tk pravis...
<sasa84> vidm jst, ko sem v lj... v trgovino grem peš, še clo na fax sm šla peš
<yang> slax0r: ce mi je on tko reku, bo drzalo, ve kako naprave delujejo
<idioterna> ja, mi pa ne vemo
<idioterna> ker nismo mehaniki
<yang> idioterna: ti k to na wikipediji beres, ziher ne ves
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> zihr
<idioterna> fiziki se na toplotne stroje ne spoznamo
<slax0r> ja idioterna pust to wikipedijo
<yang> idioterna: ampak ti se itak na vse zadeve spoznas
<slax0r> yang je edini ki pozna mehanika :)
<yang> tacga ni
<idioterna> sej vem da se v sloveniji ne spodob da je clovk razgledan
<idioterna> ampak kaj morm, tko so me vzgojil
<idioterna> fotr ma osnovno solo pa zna popravt vse od stoenke do televizorja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ipod? tega zihr ne zna popravit
<idioterna> zna
<idioterna> je za dodaten zasluzek lotal ene medicinske merilne pripomocke
<idioterna> za enga kolega
<idioterna> naucu me je tut varit
<slax0r> ja saj, od kdaj pa je sola avtomatsko pomenila znanje?
<yang> ja sej, sola nima veze, ta moj sosed ma tut srednjo tehnicno, pa ve velik vec kot kaksen k ma doktorat
<yang> pa tut rocne spretnosti ma podvojene
<idioterna> podvojene :)
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim
<yang> zna vse narest
<idioterna> DOUBLE MANUAL SKILL BONUS
<idioterna> +40XP per job
<slax0r> :D
<yang> men je vse pohistvo sestavu
<yang> pa kuhno
<idioterna> hja
<yang> pa avto popravu
<yang> pa elektriko
<idioterna> js sm to kr sam
<yang> pa
<yang> ...
<CrazyLemon> ikea certified ? :)
<idioterna> pa avto tut sam popravm
<mihaweb> yang: doktorat samo pomeni, da o eni ozki zadevi veš ogromno več kot ostali. ker si pa toliko časa zabil za to, pa možno da o vsem drugem veš manj kot ostali
<idioterna> biciklov pa ne znam
<yang> ikea certified ja haha
<slax0r> ker je pohistvo sestavt tko zelo tezko
<idioterna> bicikle pa pelem na tramvajkomando
<yang> mihaweb: ja, tako je
<idioterna> pa mi jih tam zrihtajo
<yang> mihaweb: ampak recimo kar se racunalnikov tice....mas ljudi k so to studirali pa samouke....pa priblizno enako znajo lahko
<idioterna> slax0r: ja yang zgleda ne more
<idioterna> slax0r: verjetno v prenizkih obratih voz
<idioterna> yang: problem samoukov racunalnistva je v tem, da enih reci ne mores spoznat drugac kot da se jih naucis iz literature
<yang> to drzi
<idioterna> in ce jih ne poznas se ti ne morejo prikazat kot kaksna marija
<idioterna> ko isces resitev
<mihaweb> yang: ja kaj, recimo prof. dr. za eno od računalniških področij - ni nujno, da se na splošno toliko ukvarja s šraufanjem pcjev, inštaliranjem os, programov... ve pa teoretično kako je matematično in drugače optimalno naredit algoritem za njegovo področje
<slax0r> mihaweb: no ja, direktor nekega podjetja v mariboru, ne vem tocno kerga, to nam je pa povedal ravnatelj srednje sole, je najprej opravil, 2,5 letni program, potem 3, potem se pa +2, in za tem se vse do doktorata, v hecu: "edini doktor ki zna prijet za \"sraufcigr\""
<idioterna> dobr si to escapal
<CrazyLemon> lol.. všeč mi je kako eskejpaš
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> haha ^
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> programerska hiba :P
<yang> mihaweb: no jaz poznam dost samoukov, ki kr znajo, pa noben nima racunalniskega faksa....zanimivo kako recimo slovenske firme ta rac. faks postavljajo kot kriterij za delovno mesto
<CrazyLemon> res hiba..ker prvega nisi eskejpal :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kako da ne?
<idioterna> yang: kere slovenske firme pa?
<slax0r> \"sraufcigr\"
<mihaweb> recimo na feri je več zelo dobrih in razgledanih profesorjev, tega pa še posebej omenim http://storm.uni-mb.si/osebje/damjan_zazula.php ker so bila njegova predavanja izredno... koristna. četudi bi že njegova knjiga bila dosti, ampak vseeno :)
<Seniorita> LSPO - Damjan Zazula
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. ampak toje znotraj " " :P
<idioterna> yang: ker js sm bil zaposlen ze v osmih, pa v vseh sem brez faksa mel vec k cukapecto neto
<mihaweb> Å¡e vedno je bil bonus na predavanjih
<yang> idioterna: mislim se vse kar je na zavodu objavljenega
<idioterna> aja zavodu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja no? saj pa znotraj "" moras escapat dodatne " ki jih zelis imet izpisane/v property/...
<idioterna> to pa ne poznam, k ne vidm kako bi zavod lahko komurkoli pomagal pri zaposlitvi
<mihaweb> idioterna: če dajo kako subvencijo pomaga. jebiga, pol manj denarja moraš narediti, da se te podjetju splača imeti :D
<slax0r> yang: tudi jaz nimam zakljucenega faksa :P
<mihaweb> druge koristi pa res ni
<idioterna> mihaweb: skratka, najbols bi blo ukint zavod
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> pa cash k zginja v njem raztalat med firme
<idioterna> da zaposlijo tut koga k se ga mogoce ne splaca cist takoj
<mihaweb> al pa direkt davke znižat na plače
<slax0r> v prekmurju je kr zajeten kup brezposelnih sivilj, ker je mura propadla itd.
<idioterna> aja ne to pa ne
<mihaweb> že 20% bi se poznalo ane
<idioterna> to je pa neoliberalno
<idioterna> to pa ne mormo
<slax0r> pred cca. 6 mesci, so pa SO pisal ce bi hotela it na sivilski tecaj ker imajo sluzbo za njo
<yang> slax0r: ja to je mal bedast, ampak dejansko te delodajalec vprasa, kolk bo mel profita s tabo, ce te zavod sponzorira da se pri njemu zaposlis
<slax0r> le fuck?! o.O
<idioterna> slax0r: to je ok
<idioterna> na siviljski tecaj nej le gre
<mihaweb> idioterna: saj je lahko progresivno obdavčenje. ampak meni se zdi bolj fer da za isto kategorijo enako obdavčiš, kot da po milosti talaš subvencije
<idioterna> ce bosta kdaj mela froce zlo prov pride
<slax0r> yang: se ne ukvarjam vec z slovenskimi delodajalci
<idioterna> mihaweb: ma js mislm da ni treba da je progresivno
<idioterna> js mislm da ce mas pod 700 na mesec na druzinskega clana
<idioterna> dobis bonus
<idioterna> ce mas vec kot tok pa pac placas isti % davka
<slax0r> idioterna: ja, to ja, sam zakaj zavod zapravlja denar za tecaje ko pa imajo na tone brezposelnih z prav to solo na razpolago?
<yang> slax0r: aja ti si un k v avstriji dela ?
<slax0r> da
<mihaweb> idioterna: to stvar dogovora. ampak ni pa fer, da isto kategorijo ljudi različno obdavčiš glede na to, ali je en uradnik milostno ali po vezah dal subvencijo al ne. to ni fer. pa še neučinkovito je.
<idioterna> slax0r: dunno, kolega so poslal na tecaj varjenja
<idioterna> je bil navdusen
<idioterna> joba sicer se vedno nima
<idioterna> zna pa varit zdej
<slax0r> saj pravim, ok je za tistega posameznika
<idioterna> mihaweb: to z uradniki je mal leseno ja
<slax0r> sam brezvezno zapravljanje denarja za ostale
<idioterna> ampak to se ne more spremenit ce nimas racionalne politicne opcije
<idioterna> in trenutno je ni :\
<yang> aja
<yang> varilce iscejo na STIPT
<mihaweb> idioterna: ja to ste levičarji krivi.
<yang> gres na nizozemsko delat
<yang> al pa sadje obirat poleti
<idioterna> mihaweb: se strinjam
<yang> cca. 900 eur neto mas pol place, 400 eur je najemnina
<idioterna> mihaweb: ce ne bi jansata spravl iz jugoslovanskega zapora bi blo dons vse drugac
<idioterna> ko so se komunisti zacel med sabo zapirat bi moral pustit da se stepejo
<mihaweb> idioterna: in kaj maš pol, "leve liberalce", ki jim visel liberalizma predstavlja "borba za istospolne poroke" (tudi če si za moraš priznati, da to ne reši gospodarske situacije ane)
<idioterna> seveda jo resi
<mihaweb> haha
<idioterna> istospolne poroke so bistvo vsega
<mihaweb> in imaš vajgla liberalca ki je pri desusu :D
<mihaweb> to je neki fuking norega
<idioterna> to je kr kul konflikt interesov ja
<idioterna> ceprov morm priznat
<idioterna> da nism verjel da levicarji zmagujejo
<mihaweb> liberalec ki je pri "združeni  levici"
<idioterna> pol sm pa zdej slisal lastno babico
<idioterna> k je cist konzervativna
<idioterna> rect da "je njej vseen kdo se poroci"
<LorD_DDooM> Današnje teme na tem kanalu zelo lepo sledijo Godwinovemu zakonu... me gusta.
<idioterna> ocitno smo jo preprical, da se je ne tice
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: pol si zamudu vceraj zvecer :D
<mihaweb> idioterna: men je vseen, kdo se poroči. ampak načeloma pa mislim, da posvojitve niso dobra ideja. nimajo oni pravice do otrok, otrok ima pravico do zdrave družine :)
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: vcerej zvecer me je yang ze skor povozu z avtom
<LorD_DDooM> haha, poj moram pa začet ircloge brat
<idioterna> mihaweb: spol ni indikacija zdravja druzine
<idioterna> mihaweb: otrok sicer tudi nima pravice do zdrave druzine
<idioterna> ce bi jo imel, bi mu jo morala drzava zagotoviti
<mihaweb> idioterna: kakorkoli, ne rečem, da kdo ni dober starš ane. ampak ta debata, da imajo "oni pravico do otrok" me pa odbija.
<idioterna> pa mu je ne, ker mu je ne more
<mihaweb> pa "nadomestne matere" in podobna čudaštva
<idioterna> sej nimajo pravice do otrok
<dz0ny> mihaweb: zdrava družina je kjer starši vzgajajo otroke da so državotvorni
<dz0ny> nobene druge definicije s strani države ni
<idioterna> mihaweb: nadomestne matere izvirajo iz casov ko nismo se znali zdravit plodnosti
<idioterna> mihaweb: tko da naceloma nimajo zveze s homoseksualnimi druzinami
<idioterna> mihaweb: edino, kar je resnicno pomembno je, da so pravice izenacene
<idioterna> vse ostalo je bullshit
<mihaweb> a da ne? kako pa bosta sicer dva moska rodila?
<mihaweb> tak daleč še pa nismo
<idioterna> smo smo
<mihaweb> lol
<idioterna> prvo umetno maternico smo nardil ze leta 1995
<idioterna> tko da vsekakor smo tok dalec
<idioterna> ni bla sicer cloveska, ampak ce mas dost dnarja da se lahko izognes nadzoru raznih eticnih komisij
<idioterna> pol ni nobenih ovir vec
<idioterna> prvih 10 otrok verjetno sicer vrzes stran, ker so pokvarjeni
<idioterna> potem ti pa verjetno ze rata
<idioterna> men se v resnici zdi neumno da bi sploh moral posvojit otroka da si mu lahko funkcionalen stars
<idioterna> ampak ce mamo zakon k to zahteva
<idioterna> potem mora bit enak za vse
<idioterna> ne glede na katerokoli osebno lastnost
<idioterna> itak je pa prav da medicinsko-socialna komisija odloca o vsakem primeru posebej
<idioterna> in pac rece "vidva sta skupi sta 15 minut pa hocta met kr otroke? dejta prosm se mal premislt"
<idioterna> ce sta geja al pa straight sploh ne igra vloge
<idioterna> btw, nasa drzava je itak katolibanska
<idioterna> pred dopolnjenim 35. letom starosti zakon sploh ne dovoli sterilizacije
<idioterna> prov abotno
<idioterna> skor 5 let sm se mogu matrat z manj ucinkovitimi oblikami kontracepcije samo zato ker je zoper zdravnika, ki bi mi semenovode prerezal ze prej, zagrozena huda kazen
<mihaweb> a ni dost da spermo zmrzneš? :D
<mihaweb> itak je verjetno boljša, če zmrzneš ko si mlad, kot če sveža ko si star? :D
<mihaweb> a ni zdaj to trend?
<mihaweb> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-29626291
<Seniorita> BBC News - Tech giants to freeze eggs for their female employees
<Seniorita> »Women working for Facebook and Apple are being offered an additional perk: they can have their eggs frozen.«
<mihaweb> sicer za ženske ampak?
<mihaweb> pa http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11181138/The-Cougar-phenomenon-why-older-women-should-choose-young-lovers.html
<Seniorita> The Cougar phenomenon: why older women should choose young lovers - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Women in their 40s should look for younger partners to boost their chances of becoming pregnant, new research suggests«
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> js mislm da je froce treba met zgodi
<idioterna> jsm mel pred 30.
<idioterna> k res noces bit old fart k odrascajo
<mihaweb> to boš itak. sam mal mn old ..far
<mihaweb> fart
<slax0r> js sm ga mel se bl zgodi:P
<mihaweb> oni najstniki ti pa.. 50 letnik? mičken manj?
<mihaweb> slax0r: in kako je uspelo?
<slax0r> mihaweb: kr ok morm rect :)
<mihaweb> kul
<idioterna> jsm pr 30 zaklucu
<idioterna> z mularijo
<yang> .vreme lj
<idioterna> sam jsm itak levicar tko da
<slax0r> js se mam enga na poti, potem bom pa tut reku stop :)
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @11.12.2014 12:00 CET.
<idioterna> bom pr 50 se cist mladosten
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:05, Kulminacija: 10:56:30, Sončni zahod: 15:17:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> slax0r: ah, tri je glih prav, moramo se širiti ko nas je premal :)  (rečem jst z 0 otroci zaenkrat)
<slax0r> erm...drugi je na poti :)
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> morm it mal delat :)
<slax0r> bbl
<dz0ny> idioterna: trenutno je potreben host rna, tko da cist umetne maternice ni mozno met
<dz0ny> plod uporabi host rna da se pravilno postavi v maternici(kje je spodaj, kje zgoraj) pri nekaterih vrstah pa se (predvidevajo) tako določi tudi spol zarodka
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej se kloniras ane
<idioterna> embrio itak v petrijevki zraste tolk da ga lahko vsadis v maternico
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pac live host je potreben
<dz0ny> cez kritičen razvoj ploda
<CrazyLemon> speaking of live host
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj zdaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja ampak zivali smo ze spravl skoz ta kriticen del
<idioterna> so why not humans
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je ze kupla ruter?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. zaenkrat plačuje samo najem ter obresti :p
<CrazyLemon> ki pa niso majhne!
<zdobersek> milk it then
<Matthai> narobe razmišljate
<Matthai> zakaj bi sploh rabil orgnski hardware? :-)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ja? :D
<sasa84> kaj zdej ti? a si zrihtu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti rihtaš ne js :D
<sasa84> jst bom v nedelo/pondelk povezala žično modem+router...
<sasa84> pa vidmo kok in kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žično?
<sasa84> smo že lansk let zavrtal skoz plščo :P
<sasa84> ploščo
<sasa84> sem enga strica nahecala :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ne boš pol mela wireless?
<sasa84> sm bla spodi u pisarni z routerjem pa je biu ful slab signal do modema oz. obratn
<sasa84> ask uncle dz0ny
<mihaweb> sasa84: zakaj pa ne bi kak wireless repeater ali powerline adapter mela?
<mihaweb> dz0ny ne priporoča?
<sasa84> tko d bom modem žično povezala z routerjem... pa bo pol ruter kt ruter in ne repeater
<mihaweb> npr http://www.netgear.co.uk/home/products/networking/powerline/
<Seniorita> Powerline | Networking | Home | NETGEAR
<sasa84> mihaweb: sm misnla, d bi bil ta ruter kr repeater... pa je ful slab signal skoz ploščo
<mihaweb> Å¡ef pravi da mu super dela
<sasa84> če ne druzga, bo bil tale ruter v pisarni... v drugi sobi pa še repeater
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa če bi router bil še vedno siolov.. tega pa prek kabla priključiš in je kot repeater prek kabla? :9
<sasa84> un siolov bo Å¡e zmer router...k morm za une v zgornme Å¡tuku poskrbet :P
<sasa84> sej je dz0ny nek zrihtu... jst sam Å¡e kabl prklopm :)
<sasa84> ti mi boš dal pa podatke, d ti nakažem peneze :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no počakaj.. če bo vse delalo tako kot si želiš pol bova o penezih
<CrazyLemon> če ne..ga boš poslala nazaj :D
<sasa84> sam zdej ma drug firwware :P
<sasa84> je dz0ny dal nek druzga :P
<CrazyLemon> ziher je dal shibbyja :)
<sasa84> glih tko en paradajz :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> am ja...če ni res tale šibi :P
<CrazyLemon> sam moram priznat da mi je openwrt bl všeč :D
<sasa84> jst mam enga tomato na tem linksysu doma
<CrazyLemon> tomato če karkoli šlataš po wirelessu ti vedno diskonekta internetno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> openwrt pa je smart..restarta sam tist service
<CrazyLemon> in nič drugega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ne bit zdej brihten no :P
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> če je pa res
<dz0ny> napsy: https://blog.golang.org/go1.4
<dz0ny> napsy: pa golang/mobile je tud zdej
<dz0ny> opengl context only
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> je pa 1.4 ponekod 10-30% pocasnejsi od 1.3.3 zarad del na GC-ju
<mihaweb> napsy: kaj pa v primerjavi z https://code.google.com/p/v8/ se bistveno bolj splača?
<Seniorita> v8 - V8 JavaScript Engine - Google Project Hosting
<napsy> mihaweb: ne zastopim?
<mihaweb> v primerjavi s compiled javascript
<napsy> aja ne vem
<mihaweb> je go tolk boljš?
<napsy> go ni javascript :)
<mihaweb> vem ampak javascript že kar dobro poznam in vprašam če so resni razlogi, da bi se go učil? (ne glede na to, ali je tebi všeč)
<dz0ny> mihaweb: men je všeč ker kur malo rama :)
<dz0ny> pa statičen je
<napsy> odvisn kaj hoces delat, js se ukvarjam z web servisi, backendi, high-threaded softweru
<napsy> men koristi
<dz0ny> ^^ kejr rabiš da je thread pa ni global locka
<dz0ny> ceprv no maš mutexe
 * dz0ny looks at python
<mihaweb> napsy: prašam. trenutno uporablam nginx+php-fpm in s proxy_pass še nodejs. a moram še go? :D
<napsy> mihaweb: go super dela s fcgi
<mihaweb> napsy: no a bi kaj bistveno pridobil?
<dz0ny> recmo primer mam smtp server, nodejs pokur 250mb
<dz0ny> golang 30mb
<dz0ny> rama
<dz0ny> golang ma response time 30ns
<napsy> mihaweb: hja pac drug jezik je .. men osebno je vsec minimalizem pa dejstvo da je skompajlan
<dz0ny> nodejs 60ms
<dz0ny> (en json api)
<napsy> (ma jezik za masine)
<mihaweb> napsy: vem, ampak da se še en jezik naučim tolk da bom dejansko zaupal moram met razloge za to?
<napsy> mihaweb: go se naucis cez vikend, specsi so 60 strani
<mihaweb> neki je hello world narest, drugo pa bit ziher kake bodo posledice
<napsy> ni nekega vlozka
<dz0ny> easy je ce sei kdaj delal z javo pa c
<dz0ny> mas pointerje stucts, interfaces
<mihaweb> s c minimalno (razen za šolo), z javo ogromno, s php tud, z javascript pa tudi zadnje čase, c# nekaj malega je celo delal, sam ni mi preveč všeč. eto.
<dz0ny> men je všeč go ker se statično kompajla v par s
<napsy> mihaweb: v firmi mamo tako, da so zdaj vsi backendi spisani v go, js pa poskrbi za front-end .. se pravi kombinacija obeh jezikov
<dz0ny> in en app dela povsod
<dz0ny> pa fmt je kul :)
<napsy> mhm
<skyx_> napsy: kaj uporabljate za front end?
<dz0ny> sej zdej za skor vse jezike maš že
<dz0ny> sam baked in je dost bolje
<dz0ny> maš pa tud rust
<napsy> skyx_: vse razno :)
<dz0ny> sam men ni všeč jezik
<dz0ny> k bi ruby gledal
<skyx_> napsy, angular, ember, meteor ... ?
<napsy> skyx_: angular nekje jap
<mihaweb> ruby je men bil ful simpatičen kot sm tutoriale gledu, skor bi se ga šel učit.
<napsy> skyx_: ful mesanica enih libraryjev
<skyx_> aha
<dz0ny> mihaweb: kot sysop raj pisem programe v go
<dz0ny> kot pa nodejs, perl, bash
<napsy> rust je tut kul jezik
<napsy> sicer nism pisu, sm pa brsku docse, zgleda promising
<dz0ny> tko da če sem omejen z resursi grem golang, pa če mora prestat veliko hkratnih del pol grem v go
<dz0ny> drugače python 3.4
<dz0ny> k ma tud vse bl fancy zadeve
<dz0ny>    let args: Args = Docopt::new(USAGE)
<dz0ny>                             .and_then(|d| d.decode())
<dz0ny>                             .unwrap_or_else(|e| e.exit());
<dz0ny> rust ^^
<dz0ny> strunct  Config{}
<zdobersek> bruh
<idioterna> kaj je to, pascal? :)
<dz0ny> var pot String
<dz0ny> flag.StringVar(&pot, "pot", "", "")
<dz0ny> flag.Parse()
<dz0ny> mal sem se zatipku :D
<dz0ny> golang ^^
<dz0ny> od rusta je stdlib čuden
<dz0ny> pa polno maš the |var| pipe zadev
<dz0ny> #[deriving(Decodable, Show)] << rust decorator
<dz0ny> trenutno moraš imet ogromno v glavi
<dz0ny> kaj vse kje počne
<dz0ny> k IDE Å¡e ne obstaja
<dz0ny> golang tud brez enga ide komot pišeš
<zdobersek1> FML
<zdobersek1> zakaj se s tem matraste
<dz0ny> zdobersek1: sej se ne :>
<dz0ny> sam primer sem dal :>
<zdobersek1> ohjej
<napsy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-slovenija/PRHw5lV_IRs
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<Seniorita> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<napsy> ce koga zanima predavateljstvo, naj se jav
<napsy> al pa kaksna dolocena tema
<dz0ny> napsy: kako je zadnjič izpadel meetup?
<napsy> dz0ny: super je blo
<napsy> dz0ny: dejansk ful mal novincev pa velik expertov
<dz0ny> kul
<mihaweb> http://phonegap.com/blog/2014/12/09/phonegap-build-new-features/ vedno bolj so prijazni
<Seniorita> PhoneGap | New PhoneGap Build Features: new app size limits, support for external plugins, and more!
<mihaweb> doslej recimo za lastne native plugine met bilo praktično nemogoče.
<dz0ny> mihaweb: sem neki hekal ja okol
<mihaweb> nisem še tolk daleč, ampak vseeno..
<dz0ny> sam vseen ni tolk hudo
<dz0ny> bl me zanima če se da uporabit chrome runtime
<dz0ny> un upgradable
<mihaweb> dvomim
<dz0ny> od lolipop
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> piši jim, nazadnje so mel anketo, kaj bi radi mel :)
<mihaweb> sem rekel, da bi rad pisal "service" v javascriptu
<mihaweb> ker bi blo to ful praktično nop
<dz0ny> https://www.infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/articles/the-updateable-webview-on-android-5-lollipop-what-is-it-and-why-should-you-care
<dz0ny> hehe ja
<dz0ny> oni sam hackajo okol webview
<mihaweb> pa no, lahko bi hackal tudi okrog tega, sam compatibility bi moral bit jasen
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ps sej zdej chrome oa 4.0 + to zna
<dz0ny> za android
<dz0ny> us serviceworkers
<mihaweb> ja sam webview ne? :p
<mihaweb> dz0ny: piši :)
<dz0ny> i don't care
<dz0ny> :)
<mihaweb> i care :)
<mihaweb> pa dobro jih plačujemo v bistvu
<mihaweb> dz0ny: sem dal komentar na phonegap blog, hvala :P
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 24.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @11/12/2014 14:41:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.31+N,+15.72+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 36.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @11/12/2014 14:41:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.22+N,+15.81+E
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<idioterna> it's coming closer
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> ravno obratno i guess
<mihaweb> sasa84_:<3
<dz0ny> .apt libapache2-mod
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-ntlm-winbind {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-memcookie {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-mellon {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-kerb {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-gssapi {vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-auth-cas {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-apreq2 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-apparmor {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-antiloris {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<dz0ny> libapache2-mod-proxy
<dz0ny> .apt libapache2-mod-proxy
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-proxy-uwsgi-dbg {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-proxy-uwsgi {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-proxy-msrpc {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libapache2-mod-proxy-html {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> html wow
<napsy> a jabuk ne pozna nek line limit?
<mihaweb> kar naj izpiše
<mihaweb> sicer je itak neuporabno
<mihaweb> dol ga pa tud ni vrgl
<dz0ny> napsy: 10 lines :)
<napsy> aja
<skyx_> vse ima omejitev tudi zivljenje :)
<napsy> that's depressing
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo depressing
<napsy> u soli so mi skos nabijal da je zivljenje neomejeno
<idioterna> cudaki
<idioterna> na, tole preber
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Seniorita> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> me spominja na tole
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl3QuyYNPa4
<Seniorita> Futurama In the year 2525 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Please Sub«
<sasa84_> abu abu :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is so fanzi
<zdobersek> aahh
<mihaweb> l8rz
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: surat
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: preden začneš hejtat, dej si vsaj spodoben komp nabavi, da ne boš neke fantomske meche streljal po tunelih.
<slax0r> teb se to ne dogaja? :/
<slax0r> je dokaj sposoben, mam skor vse na ful :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz lih komaj sploh laufam zadevo na intel c2d
<slax0r> aja :)
<slax0r> za cist use na ful/max tk ne vem kaj sploh rabis
<slax0r> ce berem da ljudje majo i7 itd. pa ne morejo na max imet
<LorD_DDooM> saj če daš shadow pa AA na n-1/n-2 poj imaš vse lahko na max
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1147319595315229
<Seniorita> The LAD Bible | Facebook
<Seniorita> »The best Christmas song of all time!«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :D ipv6 mi Å¡e vedno polni loge na 30min :DD
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> http://kricac.tumblr.com/post/104932724053/ucim-se-jave-html-in-css
<Seniorita> Kričača se ne da utišat - Učim se Jave, HTML in CSS
<CrazyLemon> bogi kričač :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<dz0ny> sigkill al sigterm?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny none
<CrazyLemon> poll pa pol review
<CrazyLemon> Thu Dec 11 17:39:05 2014 daemon.notice odhcp6c[4821]: Starting <POLL> transaction (timeout 1800s, max rc 0)
<CrazyLemon> Thu Dec 11 18:09:05 2014 daemon.notice odhcp6c[4821]: Starting RENEW transaction (timeout 1080s, max rc 0)
<CrazyLemon> Thu Dec 11 18:09:05 2014 daemon.notice odhcp6c[4821]: Send RENEW message (elapsed 0ms, rc 0)
<CrazyLemon> Thu Dec 11 18:09:05 2014 daemon.notice odhcp6c[4821]: Got a valid reply after 35ms
<CrazyLemon> Thu Dec 11 18:09:05 2014 daemon.notice odhcp6c[4821]: Starting <POLL> transaction (timeout 1800s, max rc 0)
<CrazyLemon> like this :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: radvd probaj za ipv6
<yang> sam nevem kako je to na openwrt
<yang> radvd bolj razdelis lasten subnet, ti pa ga moras dobiti od ISPja
<yang> recimo ce bi ti dobil /64 od siola, ga z radvd lahko razdelis dalje na GWju in potem vec masin localno povezujes na ipv6
<CrazyLemon> yang a sm kje napisal da mi ipv6 ne dela? :)
<yang> napisal si vceraj/predvcerajsnjim, no cestitke, da si usposobil
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/riker.gif
<CrazyLemon> tisto sem že včeraj zrihtal :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pa vsake 1080s dobiš drug ip?
<dz0ny> k mi je mal čudna cifra :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..sam tisto sporočilo se ponavlja
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenga dhcp requesta vmes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cifra je IMO typo.. vsaj ta 1080s
<CrazyLemon> ker se zadeva ponavlja na 1800s
<dz0ny> .sc Royksopp - Sordid Affair Maceo Plex Remix
<jabuk> Premiere: Royksopp 'Sordid Affair' (Maceo Plex Remix)(8 minut) http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/premiere-royksopp-sordid-affair-maceo-plex-remix ♥5,893 ▶164,043
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksen IPv6 segment pa dobis od siola ?
<yang> samo en IPv6 IP po defaultu ?
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 18.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @11/12/2014 20:40:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.65+E
<CrazyLemon> yang en ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej veš koliko je ipv6 IPjev ane? in misliš da dodelijo sam enga? :D
<CrazyLemon> dobiš /56
<CrazyLemon> pa modem dobi /64 če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> neki takega je
<yang> no potem lahko preko radvd dodeljujes na LANu
<yang> samo nevem kako je z radvd na openwet
<yang> mors pogledat ce je paket
<CrazyLemon> yang sej mi že sedaj dodeljuje dnsmasq če se ne motim :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/H3tIc1S.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://gfycat.com/PracticalDigitalGrackle
<Seniorita> Celebs - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Seniorita> »Jiffier Gifs«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/k7Qy4pU.jpg
<dz0ny> za lahko noč :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be silly.. komi 10 ura je :P
<CrazyLemon> scarlett <3
<CrazyLemon> pa tista iz mad men.. mmm :p
<CrazyLemon> sam madona..scarlett nima tako velikih zgleda ma dobr pushup :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://gfycat.com/LonelyRectangularItaliangreyhound
<Seniorita> gentlemanbonersgifs - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Seniorita> »Jiffier Gifs«
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč title tega linka :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dunno http://i.imgur.com/LR4XBWH.jpg
<dz0ny> mogoce je pa kaj povecal v zadnejm casu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1795143936/nm0424060?ref_=nmmd_md_nxt
<Seniorita> Pictures & Photos of Scarlett Johansson - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Scarlett Johansson photos, including production stills, premiere photos and other event photos, publicity photos, behind-the-scenes, and more.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol at Photo 220
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kot da ti ne bi prečekiral scarlett če bi mel to priložnost :p
<dz0ny> .imdb Horrible Bosses 2
<jabuk> Horrible Bosses 2 (2014) 108 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (10,865 glasov) MT: 40/100
<jabuk> Dale, Kurt and Nick decide to start their own business but things don't go as planned because of a slick investor, prompting the trio to pull off a harebrained and misguided kidnapping scheme.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi965259033/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170439/
<pitastrudl> ta nov hobbit je kr vredu
<Sky[x]> aja jst ga mam tud namen it gledat :)
<pitastrudl> sm ga gledu v 3D
<pitastrudl> sam ni neki to vredu
<pitastrudl> kakšni kadri niso glih ostri
<pitastrudl> ga mam namen Å¡e enkrat gledat v 2D
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<Sky[x]> kje si ga pa gledal ?
<pitastrudl> cineplex koper
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hdrip pa webrip sta zunaj.. a je kul kvaliteta? :)
<CrazyLemon> meh.. hardcoded subs
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-12
<napsy> jutro
<yang> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @12.12.2014 8:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:57, Kulminacija: 10:56:57, Sončni zahod: 15:17:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> konec heca, strganje po sipi
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 2.4°C @12.12.2014 8:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:21, Kulminacija: 11:00:07, Sončni zahod: 15:22:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme zminec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): -1°C @12.12.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:24, Kulminacija: 10:57:55, Sončni zahod: 15:18:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> kva
<pitastrudl> .vreme Å¡kofja loka
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): -1°C @12.12.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:23, Kulminacija: 10:57:49, Sončni zahod: 15:18:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> <.<
<napsy> festa!
<zdobersek> taratataataara
<Sky[x]> napsy, a se ni bilo dovolj vceraj ? :D
<napsy> ehh kje :)
<Sky[x]> kje pa je danes festa ? :D
<napsy> hehe doma v postli :D
<napsy> ko bom spal :)
<napsy> ze dva dneva po 5 ur spim
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> festa? kje je festa? kaksna festa?
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> napsy: lol
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<zdobersek> hujaaaa
<CrazyLemon> ajuuhaa
<sasa84> elow zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon :)
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the equalizer
<jabuk> The Equalizer (2014) 132 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (42,664 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A man believes he has put his mysterious past behind him and has dedicated himself to beginning a new, quiet life. But when he meets a young girl under the control of ultra-violent Russian gangsters, he can't stand idly by - he has to help her.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1649060889/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455944/
<Sky[x]> gledam kolk stane Apple TV  - 99eur
<mihaweb> ***
<mihaweb> http://www.laptopmag.com/android-sticks
<Seniorita> Best Android Stick 2014 - Android Mini PCs - Laptop Mag
<Seniorita> »Android sticks, also called mini PCs or media players, are cheap, powerful and the size of a USB flash drive. Here's the best stick PCs of 2014.«
<sasa84> elow idioterna :)
<sasa84> ooo mihaweb
<sasa84> pa Sky[x] seveda :)
<sasa84> dz0ny že awake? :D
<CrazyLemon> he never sleeps
<sasa84> dz0ny je k bot :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: nism jaz CrazyLemon k spid od 10
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny eeej!
<CrazyLemon> ura je 11!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> dz0ny: CrazyLemon je še mejhen fantek, potrebuje več spanja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm!
<sasa84> na bombončka od tetice CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tetice CrazyLemon ? da faq!
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon ni tetica!
<sasa84> jah... za zihr tud ne vemo :P
<sasa84> jst grem kuhat kofe... Å¡e kdo ?
<sasa84> zdobersek: pikec?
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim :>
 * CrazyLemon je pravkar spil čaj
<sasa84> čaj ...
<CrazyLemon> you should try it sometimes
<CrazyLemon> bl zdrav kot ta tvoj kofi krep :P
<zdobersek> OHHH SNAAAP https://twitter.com/Svarun_K/status/543326299834834944
<Seniorita> Svarun on Twitter: "Zanimivo je gledati slovenske retvite, ki branijo zlopočetja CIA. Isti, ki imajo težave z grozodejstvi bivšega režima."
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHfiMoJUDVQ
<Seniorita> Key & Peele - Al Qaeda Meeting - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Terrorists commiserate about their inability to outfox the TSA. Watch more Key & Peele: http://on.cc.com/1zBZeeO«
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/gif?v=mkWfG-4vvGc&g=xRM2MMQfL7I
<CrazyLemon> gif?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> oh ivan
<mihaweb> !!!
<mihaweb> hvala zdobersek
<mihaweb> http://www.casnik.si/index.php/2014/12/12/sta-ustavni-sodniki-odlocili-da-jansa-lahko-zapusti-zapor-na-dobu/
<Seniorita> STA: Ustavni sodniki odločili, da Janša lahko zapusti zapor na Dobu - Časnik
<Seniorita> »Sorodni prispevki: Prejeli smo: Izjava Nsi in izjava vodje poslanske skupine SDS ob odločitvi US Izjava Nsi ob odločitvi Ustavnega sodišča, da zadrži sklep o prenehanju mandata poslancu Janezu Janši: 1. “V Poslanski skupini NSi smo že pred odvzemom mandata... L. G. Lisjak: Odgovor p. […]«
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<slax0r> the frequently asked questions?
<zdobersek> ocitno moras bit predsednik opozicije, pa mas get-out-of-jail card
 * zdobersek se skrije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ali pa poznati strice iz ozadja!
<slax0r> glede teh politicnih spletk, my bet: predcasne vladne volitve, zmaga JJ
<mihaweb> ne, očitno so levi taki idioti
<mihaweb> tudi če verjameš, da je janša kriv, je normalen postopek, da pogledaš kdo je podpisan na pogodbo: erjavec.. in potem pritisneš nanj, da dobi samo pogojno kazen, če priča proti janši. če bi to hoteli resno. tako pa so si izmislili govorice in indijce in ga zaprli in zdaj bo padlo in plačali bomo odškodnino. luzerji.
<mihaweb> zato imeti levičarje v vladi taka katastrofa
<mihaweb> stranski učinek: veliko sodnikov bo šlo v penzijo.
<zdobersek> ne mores karla dat v zapor, on mora za starejse poskrbet
<zdobersek> kje pa se lahko jaz prijavim za kontroliranje preiskovalnih postopkov proti meni?
<mihaweb> zdobersek: janša ni na pogodbi ne na nič. nobenih transakcij niso našli. vse kar imajo je, da avstrijec riedl nabijal patriji, kako ima vse pokrito, da je zato dobival masten keš od patrije. doh.
<mihaweb> in to so.. indični dokazi?
<mihaweb> kdo se tu heca no?
<zdobersek> ja sds
<zdobersek> k ivana rine v organe, kjer bi junckerja oponasu
<zdobersek> mogoce gre za novo leto v trento
<zdobersek> bv
<zdobersek> kretensko je vse skup
<zdobersek> al so na levi al pa desni, ni vazno
<zdobersek> vedno so kreteni
<zdobersek> jst bi bil tam najboljsi
<mihaweb> zdobersek: imaš možnost kandidirati. če zbereš 4% si notr. in morda te glih rabijo da imajo večino in potem si car kot karl
<mihaweb> če lahko idiot cerar dobi 30%... so možnosti neomejene
<zdobersek> ma ne
<zdobersek> problem je, ker lahko nekdo kot jansa dobi 20%
<zdobersek> al jankovic
<zdobersek> al alenka
<mihaweb> demokracija: volk, lisica in zajec glasujejo, kaj bo za večerjo.
<zdobersek> cerar je bil fin, ker je bil svez
<mihaweb> republika: zajec je oborožen.
<idioterna> mihaweb: wrong
<mihaweb> a ti pa nisi še bolj svež? še jaz ko tu skoz visim, nimam pojma, kdo si :)
<zdobersek> pa je isti kurac, ce je le lutka
<dz0ny> jaz bi diktaturo mel
<zdobersek> rdeco al modro?
<idioterna> v demokraciji so pravice vseh zascitene
<dz0ny> v tropico me edin orkan zjebe :)
<mihaweb> še za idioterna bi morda volil, morda je prvi levičar, ki ni totalni idiot...
<mihaweb> dopuščam možnost.
<dz0ny> men je bil včeraj smešen minister za gospodarstvo, k je reku da bodo začel pripravljat strategijo slovenija 2050, šele drugo polovico,drugega leta
<zdobersek> plus diktature je edino to, da zmanjsas stevilo idiotov
<dz0ny> pa birokratov
<mihaweb> zdobersek1: da imaš enega vrhovnega idiota?
<zdobersek1> mihaweb: jap
<mihaweb> prednost demokracije: idioti vsaj ne morejo narediti veliko Å¡kode na hitro.
<zdobersek1> ... jo raje porazdelijo cez 30 let
<dz0ny> mihaweb: nimajo pa tud nobene naloge razmišljat za več kot 4 leta
<mihaweb> dz0ny: če so volilci idioti je res bolj žalostno
<zdobersek> * cough cough *
<zdobersek> poj pa dejmo narest selekcijo
<dz0ny> mihaweb: wisdom of crowds ne dela če voli sam 38% vseh
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ampak situacija je taka: nemci so bili krivi za nacizem, čeprav je za hitlerja glasovalo samo okoli 30% nemcev... torej, slovenci smo tudi krivi za vse naše vlade. kriv sem za cerarja, čeprav nisem bil med idioti, ki so glasovali zanj.
<zdobersek> ne, si bil med tadrugimi idioti, ki so glasoval za janso
<mihaweb> zdobersek: tako je.
<mihaweb> zdobersek: saj sem rekel, da bi morda glasoval zate ali za idioterna - najbolj sovražim nesposobne. in za vaju sem prepričan, da sta sposobna, tudi če se z mano ne strinjata. ane?
<zdobersek> hja
<lynxlynxlynx> bit sposoben za it in bit sposoben vodit državo ma malo skupnega
<zdobersek> ce bi sel jansa na iste volitve, potem najbrz ne
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sploš če nima politika nobenga jasnega cilja
<slax0r> kako da ne?
<slax0r> politika ze ima vrsto let isti cilj
<slax0r> cim bolj polnit zepe politikov...
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: ni res. IT in inžinerstvo je obvladovanje kompleksnih sistemov, brez iluzij. točno to kar rabimo. kaka tehnična vlada je to, če so noter pravniki in ekonomisti.
<dz0ny> slax0r: mislim koristega za državo:)
<slax0r> to je pa drugo ja
<zdobersek> okoristit tiste pr koritu
<lynxlynxlynx> mihaweb: brez iluzij? :D
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: no ja :)
<slax0r> js mam kar dosti iluzij pri programiranju
<zdobersek> mihaweb: mormo narest neko aplikacijo
<zdobersek> e-vlado
<zdobersek> vlado na netu
<zdobersek> a la vlada v senci
<mihaweb> zdobersek: mi se zdaj dogovarjamo za en projekt na to temo. bi te zanimalo?
<zdobersek> al kaj se SDS vedno gre v opoziciji
<slax0r> leparliament
<zdobersek> mihaweb: ce boste delal kot OSS, pol lahko precekiram od casa do casa
<mihaweb> jaz navijam za opensource ja. vsaj kot dual license.
<zdobersek> aha, pol so ze zraven ljudje, ki so proti transparentnosti?
<mihaweb> zdobersek: so zraven ljudje, ki bi radi vsaj pokrili stroške in nekaj zaslužili?
<zdobersek> kot ... politiki?
<mihaweb> ne, kot IT.
<zdobersek> priporocam neko neprotitno strukturo
<yang> 13:46:36 up 1058 days, 13:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.97, 1.04, 1.04
<mihaweb> zdobersek: ej se strinjam vsekakor. sam saj pravim, nisem sam jaz zraven :)
<mihaweb> bi pa imel zelo rad koga od vas noter :)
<slax0r> yang: nice
<zdobersek> yang: kernel?
<yang> ja, debian je kr stablle
<yang> 3.x
<zdobersek> mihaweb: zal, ne vidim druzga kot open-source
<mihaweb> zdobersek: lej zadeva je pač taka, če se hoče razvoj pospešit, ni dost, da bi ti enkrat malo pogledal
<zdobersek> FLOSS even
<mihaweb> in za to je treba ljudi plačati nekaj
<mihaweb> in to se more pokriti + server + moderatorji
<zdobersek> ja, seveda se lahko najde sponzorje
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj naj bi sistem omogočal?
<mihaweb> e-vlado :p
<lynxlynxlynx> eno zaprto stvar bi takoj vsi opljuvali, strici pa to
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: 100% odprta.
<zdobersek> ampak ne vidim tega projekta kot priloznosti za profit, niti kot closed-source
<lynxlynxlynx> prvi korak
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ime res nič ne pove
<lynxlynxlynx> vlada je zbor ministrov
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to en top of the tier ai al kaj?
<dz0ny> .sc Part I - Ghosts (Cinematic Mix) We Are Mako
<jabuk> Part I - Ghosts (Cinematic Mix)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/wearemako/part-i-ghosts-cinematic-mix ♥3,114 ▶74,019
<slax0r> kaj ste pa vi danes pil/kadil?
<dz0ny> lol "Po neuradnih podatkih je SDS na vse pristojne službe poslal zahtevo, da se 12.12. razglasi kot dela prost dan in praznik državnega pomena. ‪#‎Janezovo‬ vstajenje"
<slax0r> hahahahaha
<slax0r> :D
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: lej, ne morem zdaj tu pisat, sploh ker je to logiran kanal.
<yang> http://faif.us/cast/
<Seniorita> Free as in Freedom - Free as in Freedom
<Seniorita> »Free as in Freedom is a bi-weekly oggcast about legal, policy and other issues in Free, Libre and Open Source Software«
<lynxlynxlynx> mihaweb: ok, razumem; samo boš težko nanovačil ljudi
<mihaweb> nekaj ljudi imam in ti ne bodo navdušeni če zdaj tu javno razlagam, ta trenutek. če te zanima, povej tako, če imaš kak profil kdo si kaj delaš in koliko bi imel časa... pa upoštevam to na naslednjem sestanku. isto zdobersek in ostali.
<mihaweb> se strinjam z opensource, ampak na začetku mora biti mal bolj zaprta skupina, če ne je preveč tvegano
<lynxlynxlynx> moje prvo nevsebinsko vprašanje je, a je sploh kaka potreba po tem? Ne v smislu mišljene, ampak a bo to dejansko kdo uporabljal
<yang> mihaweb: o cem gre debata ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker sicer je samo vaja
<mihaweb> to Å¡e ugotavljamo :)
<mihaweb> yang: opensource democracy. :)
<yang> opensource je slaba izbira za demokracijo
<lynxlynxlynx> vau, yang
<lynxlynxlynx> tole boš pa moral razložit, ker se ne ujema s tvojo persono
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: on misli vodenje projekta
<yang> klele ti v prvih 30 minutah razlozi zakaj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA
<Seniorita> Richard M. Stallman - Copyright Vs. Community talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard M. Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community at the Museum of Modern Art in Ljubljana, Slovenia. The talk was recorded on 21 April 2012. English a...«
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: sam to je obratno; demokracija ni primerna za open source
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: predolgo, a ne moreš prebavit v 1-3 stavke?
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<Seniorita> Why Open Source Misses the Point of Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<idioterna> mihaweb: jsm za to da se uvede scrum
<mihaweb> idioterna: :D ja tebe bi res rabili zraven
<idioterna> mihaweb: pa se drzavo vodi po principih http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_manufacturing
<Seniorita> Lean manufacturing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: zdej mas na izbiro al poslusas al beres :)
<mihaweb> idioterna: lej dolgo me že zanima, katere metode in tehnologije iz razvoja softwara bi delovale za politiko in zakonodajo. mora biti boljši način.
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ne mi rečt, da si zreduciral na os != fs
<mihaweb> ker politiki in pravniki se obnašajo kot v prazgodovini
<mihaweb> idioterna: in bi rabili eno lekcijo.
<lynxlynxlynx> od ene lekcije ni nič
<idioterna> mihaweb: ja scrum je kar dober ker spodbuja sprejemanje odgovornosti in temelji na racionalnem vrednotenju
<dz0ny> čak kaj je že un poker cards...
<dz0ny> idioterna: zohr ve
<dz0ny> zihr*
<idioterna> scrum poker
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutno tolk zategujejo JU, da še ne izobraževanja ne hodijo
<idioterna> tist rabis na zacetku
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ce se gre za uvajanje prostega programja v drzavno/mestno upravo, bi se mogli zgledovati po Minhnu
<idioterna> zakaj po minhnu?
<idioterna> a da bomo sli nazaj na microsoft ker bo microsoft postavu stolpnco? :)
<yang> tam so ze preko 10 let na G/Linuxu
<idioterna> G?
<yang> GNU
<idioterna> gnu ni unix
<yang> prosto programje uporabljajo
<dz0ny> idioterna: thx
<dz0ny> http://firepoker.io/#/
<Seniorita> Firepoker.io - Agile Planning Poker® built with Firebase and AngularJS
<Seniorita> »Planning poker®, also called Scrum poker, is a consensus-based technique for estimating, mostly used to estimate effort or relative size of user stories in software development. In planning poker, members of the group make estimates by playing numbered cards face-down to the table, instead of speaking them aloud. The cards are revealed, and the estimates are then discussed.«
<yang> Lahko da uporabljajo FLOSS
<mihaweb> https://www.debian.org/vote/
<Seniorita> Debian Voting Information
<mihaweb> volitve :)
<zdobersek> mihaweb: si zraven pr devuanu?
<mihaweb> nisem
<mihaweb> ampak razmišljam, kako bi bilo imeti tak volilni sistem za državo
<mihaweb> precej divje :p
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej stv ni tak bavbav
<mihaweb> Debian uses the Condorcet method for project leader elections (the wikipedia article linked to is pretty informative). Simplistically, plain Condorcet's method can be stated like so  Consider all possible two-way races between candidates. The Condorcet winner, if there is one, is the one candidate who can beat each other candidate in a two-way race with that candidate.
<idioterna> k bi SDS avtomatizirala klikanje :)
<mihaweb> jaz bi tako volil poslance
<mihaweb> večinski sistem v bistvu
<mihaweb> ampak radikalen.
<Sky[x]> dejte se s piratsko stranko povezat mogoce ?
<Sky[x]> oni tudi sedaj delajo nek popis sistemov
<lynxlynxlynx> če te zanimjo alternative večinskemu (bruh) in temu kar imamo zdaj, ti priporočam videe od cgpgrey na youtube
<Sky[x]> ce se kje skupaj najdete
<yang> Battery 0: Discharging, 93%, 02:19:27 remaining
<yang> Battery 0: Discharging, 76%, 02:54:07 remaining
<mihaweb> pirati niso resni.
<yang> kul bolj k je prazna baterija, vec casa mam na uporabo :)
<zdobersek> bolj kot resni, so levi
<lynxlynxlynx> ... radikalnih sprememb pa ni za pričakovat, če je bil že pri majhnem prititisku za preferenčni glas tak đumbus
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: a ti morda ves, kje je un formular (osnovna forma) na netu za podarjanje dela dohodnine dobrodelni organizaciji. Hitr mi povej, da vam nakazem 0.1 %
<mihaweb> no sam pol opensource projektov je doseglo ogromno (linux, debian, in stotine, tisoče drugih)... a pri politiki se pa omejimo, da bentimo na forumu ali pišemo mokre sanje na predlagaj vladi?
<mihaweb> mora biti boljši način :p
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: nam še ne moreš, žal
<yang> aja...
<yang> skoda
<lynxlynxlynx> vsem ki lahko, majo najbrž na svoji strani
<yang> ja ampap vsi zelijo 0.5%, jaz pa bi 5x 0.1% podaril rad
<lynxlynxlynx> to možnost imaš, ja
<yang> tko da iscem genericno formo
<mihaweb> yang: http://e-uprava.gov.si/e-uprava/dogodkiPrebivalci.euprava?zdid=579&sid=1367 ?
<Seniorita> Namenitev dela dohodnine za donacije za leto 2014
<Seniorita> »Namenitev dela dohodnine za donacije za leto 2014«
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<yang> ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10406672_725844414179052_1397949151144986344_n.jpg?oh=1576048c728559158434ffefd39a0b5d&oe=54FEFF73
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<mihaweb> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10170769_977406722287765_8931381980122912173_n.png?oh=9502dd8fb89fab9f8dbed51c5f99c3a9&oe=55402D93&__gda__=1426331938_ba9749a6633006dd4e57f198638e1209
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> evo, jaz sem ze izbral 5 drustev za dodelitev prispevka od dohodnine,  kaj pa vi ?
<napsy> js se nic
<napsy> ne vem kam naj dam denar
<yang> spisek vseh organizacij imas na http://www.pisrs.si/Pis.web/npb/2014-01-1814-p1.pdf , morda ti bo v pomoc ?
<yang> ce ne mores izbrati petih, lahko samo enemu doniras 0.5% je tudi v redu
<napsy> morm izbrat eno ki je povezana s kakim defektnim clanom druzine
<yang> invalidske organizacije so tudi upravicene, ja
<napsy> ja sam noben od mojih ni invalid
<yang> je cel kup takih drustev
<napsy> do kdaj pa je datum za to?
<yang> do konca decembra moras oddati
<yang> ne vem kako je z elektronsko odddajo, kaksen je to certifikat zua fizicne osebe ?
<napsy> ah to bom pa ze, sm si zacahnu v any.do
<yang> na edavkih dobis nek certifikat kot fizicna oseba
<napsy> ga mam
<yang> ampak to ziher samo prek winsow deluje
<napsy> mislim da
<yang> a si ga mogu it iskat na davcni urad ?
<napsy> mhm
<yang> zgleda, da ce posljes po posti formo, zadostuje
<yang> nevem sicer kako overovijo
<yang> da si res sam ga oddal
<idioterna> overijo.
<yang> ja
<idioterna> napsy: kr vse dej lugosu
<idioterna> edino posteno drustvo v drzavi!
<yang> lugos ni vec
<yang> med temi drustvi
<yang> sem iskal
<idioterna> (ni se)
<idioterna> drugo leto bo
<yang> ni mi jasno, dve formi sta...a lahko to jaz po posti posljem na davcni urad, al moram osebno prinest
<yang> Davčni zavezanec lahko da zahtevo za namenitev kadar koli prek sistema eDavki na spletni
<yang> stani http://edavki.durs.si, pisno ali ustno na zapisnik pri davčnem organu.
<yang> se pravi osebno moram
<yang> oddat
<napsy> idioterna: lugos ... mah, se mi zdi da nic ne delajo
<mihaweb> yang: zakaj pa ne edavki? nimaš certifikata?
<yang> mihaweb: ja nimam, od kje mi, saj ga nisem sel na davcno iskat
<mihaweb> a ni isti kot za ostalo javno upravo?
<yang> a ni za vsakega drzavljana posebej ?
<lynxlynxlynx> uuu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sodišče je poslalo dopis v .odt :)
<mihaweb> yang: ja seveda, ampak zastonj dobiš na upravni enoti en certifikat za vse poslovanje, od davkod do referendumov itd
<mihaweb> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Registration/DigicertCheck.aspx
<mihaweb> Preverite, ali je digitalno potrdilo izdal en izmed pooblaščenih overiteljev: SIGOV SIGEN NLB CA POSTARCA HALCOM
<mihaweb> http://e-uprava.gov.si/e-uprava/dogodkiPrebivalci.euprava?zdid=780&sid=244  jaz ga enkrat vzel, sam ne vem če še velja, uporabil ga nisem
<Seniorita> Pridobitev digitalnega potrdila za elektronsko poslovanje
<Seniorita> »Pridobitev digitalnega potrdila za elektronsko poslovanje«
<idioterna> napsy: kako da nic ne delajo?
<idioterna> napsy: skos delajo!
<napsy> ka pa?
<idioterna> ja vse zivo
<mihaweb> yang: je pa preprosto, sam rečeš, da bi rad, dobiš mail takoj, neko kodo pa po navadni pošti
<mihaweb> yang: skupaj potegneš dol cert in to je to
<idioterna> kiberpipo, slovenjenje programja, sodelovanje na razpisih, sodelovanje pri javni promociji prostega programja
<mihaweb> yang: stane te nič, tud če ne rabiš :D
<yang> a se taq SIGEN certifikat letno placuje, za pravne osebe vem da je placljiv
<mihaweb> yang: torej če že moraš osebno tja, še to vzemi, itak moraš probat
<mihaweb> yang: za fizične je brezplačno
<dz0ny> pof systemd
<mihaweb> saj si državljan, nekaj ti pa lahko dajo zastonj
<dz0ny> network manager na ubuntu nima več loga
<dz0ny> ne mroeš pogledat
<yang> ok
<napsy> a ni on journald?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> nikjer
<mihaweb> yang: itak imajo profit, namesto, da plačujejo drago uradnike da prepisujejo neumnosti, jim ti serviraš zadeve direktno v informacijski sistem
<dz0ny> moraš buildat z debug
<dz0ny> včasih se je dal prek dbusa
<dz0ny> sam to je locked zdej
<napsy> noja sj, js tut debug messege odstranims kode ker dela vse :D
<yang> tako ja, bom odnesel formular za dobrodelnost, pa se ta zahtevek za edavke certifikat istocasno, upam da nebo ful gnece
<idioterna> no sej uradnike placujejo v vsakem primeru
<idioterna> ampak
<mihaweb> yang: torej ti delaš namesto njih, win win win
<mihaweb> idioterna: ja :D
<idioterna> kako sploh prezivite brez sigen certifikata?
<idioterna> pol morte skos nekej tja hodit
<dz0ny> zdej pa debugaj zakaj ptpvpn ne dela
<mihaweb> idioterna: referendume so nam uničl, sicer bi ga :D
<idioterna> ne vem js dohodnino skos oddajam s tem certom
<idioterna> pa v zemljisko knjigo gledam pa
<idioterna> levodesno.
<yang> idioterna: prek linuxa oddajas ?
<idioterna> seveda
<mihaweb> yang: chrome, firefox ziher delata
<napsy> idioterna: ti je ratal? men je zarad nekega java appleta tezil in sm mogu prek VM-ja se logirtat
<yang> idioterna: certifikat za pravne osebe je drug kot za fizicne...
<idioterna> yang: seveda je drug
<idioterna> a si pravna oseba?
<yang> mej je skoz stekal java
<idioterna> js se na javo zgleda dost spoznam da vem kaj mi v error log napise
<idioterna> pa popravim pa ne steka vec
<mihaweb> idioterna: :D
<idioterna> zdaj je itak en firefox extension za podpisovanje
<napsy> tocno ja
<napsy> a ne zahteva ta windowse?
<idioterna> ne da bi js vedu
<napsy> hm zanimiv, morm probrat .. ker se spomnem da sm se pizdu neki
<idioterna> brskalniki Linux
<idioterna> Firefox 31 – 33; (+ Oracle Java JRE 7 – 8)
<idioterna> Običajno je podprta tista različica brskalnika, ki je privzeto na voljo v izbrani Linux distribuciji.
<idioterna> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/CommonPages/Sign/IESign.aspx?id=test
<idioterna> men to normalno dela
<yang> eh
<yang> ce zahteva javo
<yang> pol itak ne morem oddat
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> sam cert mroaš spet not data
<dz0ny> aja :D
<mihaweb> yang: zakaj ne?
<yang> ne uporabljam jave
<yang> samo javascript
<idioterna> a ni to mal butast?
<idioterna> "ne uporabljam haskella"
<yang> zakaj bi blo butast, saj vecina strani funkcionira brez jave
<idioterna> zato ker potem ne mores ucinkovito komunicirat z drzavo
<yang> ce bi glih bla nuja lahko pozenes vse proprietary zadeve preko virtualke, sam ni potrebe za to
<yang> sej ne komuniciram z drzavo
<yang> obrazec za dobrodelnost lahko pes oddam
<yang> oz. morda se ga lahko celo poslje po posti
<idioterna> java ni proprietary
<mihaweb> yang: web crypto je Å¡ele draft/eksperimentalno http://caniuse.com/#feat=cryptography
<mihaweb> http://www.w3.org/community/webcryptoapi/
<Seniorita> Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
<Seniorita> Web Crypto API Community Group
<mihaweb> ne more država tega še uporabljat.
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html pise da je zdaj vecina jave gpl-ed
<Seniorita> Free but Shackled - The Java Trap- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<mihaweb> yang: openjdk običajno dela isto kot oracle java. ampak včasih ne.
<mihaweb> moraš probat na konkretnem primeru.
<idioterna> yang: ja, no, zakaj bi potem trdil da je java proprietary?
<yang> icedtea je paket
<idioterna> al pa ne uporabljat?
<idioterna> vemo ja
<mihaweb> načeloma je to bug, ki ga zrihtajo, če ga prijaviš.
<idioterna> saj nismo po zupi priplavali.
<mihaweb> icedtea je ful nekompatibilen
<mihaweb> pozabi
<mihaweb> openjre probaj.
<mihaweb> al je za applete samo tist?
<mihaweb> tist ni nič delal
<yang> ok
<mihaweb> http://openjdk.java.net/projects/icedtea/
<Seniorita> OpenJDK: IcedTea Project
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> yang: lej probaj, sicer pa vprašaj tle na freenode na support kanalu :D
<mihaweb> če najdeš kje je error
<idioterna> al pa apt-get install oracle-java8-installer in cao
<mihaweb> idioterna: ampak če je vernik
<mihaweb> vegan :p
<idioterna> bo su pa k spovedi
<yang> mam vse jre pa jdk pakete ze namescene
<yang> ja, ne enostavno drugih paketov ni v free distribucijah
<mihaweb> yang: saj lahko sam namestiš binary installer
<mihaweb> kot user
<mihaweb> in dodaš plugin v browser, kot user
<mihaweb> yang: http://java.com/en/
<Seniorita> java.com: Java + You
<yang> ja, ampak ne bom tega delal, ker ne potrebujem jave, zato da bom 1x letno oddal nekaj na DURS
<mihaweb> mah
<yang> jaz grem ponavad na sprehod do konca zal, durs je pa cez krozisce, tko da ni problem se mi tam ustavit
 * mihaweb zavije z očmi: zaradi tega obupal nad javo - ljudem nikoli ni težko inštalirat .net, javo pa - ni pošteno
<mihaweb> gre za isti *** ampak ni windowsov brez .net
<mihaweb> !g odrasli so čudni
<Seniorita> Mi in mali princ - Arnes http://www2.arnes.si/~osljledina3s/dobren/hsmprinc.html
<yang> no
<yang> tist plugin od jave ni delal
<yang> ko sem vcas oddajal preko linuxa
<yang> sem moral preko IE oddat
<yang> da je slo skoz
<yang> pa preformatirat cert fajl, da ga je IE lahko importiral
<mihaweb> yang: ampak vmes so tako oni kot linux ful napredovali
<mihaweb> yang: sam ti pač nočeš podprtih tehnologij, ker so od oracla
<mihaweb> yang: kar je čist brezeveze. stane te nič, licenčno je pokrito. kaj te moti?
<idioterna> vzburja ga IE uporabljat
<yang> mihaweb: ce bi ga potreboval vec kot 1x letno bi se sekiral, tako pa mi je vseeno
<mihaweb> idioterna: :D
<idioterna> it's so dirty
<mihaweb> +1
<idioterna> IE6 pa activex komponento za podpisovanje
<idioterna> in v to celo svoj certifikat uvozi :)
<mihaweb> oldschool
<mihaweb> retro
<idioterna> js si ne bi upal :)
<idioterna> no, sibam domov
<idioterna> k je lih dan
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni lih datum!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<mihaweb> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/prenos-v-zivo-jansa-bo-pred-vrhovnim-sodiscem-nagovoril-podpornike.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - PRENOS V ŽIVO: Janša bo pred vrhovnim sodiščem nagovoril podpornike
<Seniorita> »Predsednik SDS Janez Janša, ki mu je ustavno sodišče danes začasno ustavilo izvrševanje sodbe v zadevi Patria, v kateri je bil obsojen na dveletno zaporno kazen, bo ob 17. uri pred poslopjem vrhovnega sodišča nagovoril svoje podpornike. Dogajanje pred sodiščem že spremljamo v živo.«
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb hitro v LJ!
<mihaweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWgsdexkv18
<Seniorita> Blood On the Risers(Gory Gory What a Helluva Way to Die) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Link to an Original Distribution Document: http://www.serviceofsupply.com/images/Keeper%20Pics/BloodonTheRisers.jpg Link to Paratroop Training Booklet circa ...«
<mihaweb> tale je morda bolj primerna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecIVIFLo0uE
<Seniorita> Civil War Songs - Union - When Johnny comes marching home (Mitch Miller Chorus) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Civil War Songs - Union - When Johnny comes marching home (Mitch Miller Chorus)«
<mihaweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_C_3De6iLA
<Seniorita> ULTIMA THULE ~ WHEN JOHNNY COMES MARCHING HOME AGAIN - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This song is dedicated to all the CONFEDERATE SOLDIERS (JOHNNY REB) who fought all the way. I am a proud Texan and Southerner. God bless the South and y'all ...«
<mihaweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkpN-XEHl_4
<Seniorita> Ultima Thule - My Land - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I wrote down the lyrics myself (so there can be misstakes/misshearings) because this video is somehow like a follow-up to my video My Fatherland but with the...«
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/12/gchq-cryptoy-app-encryption-kids
<Seniorita> Which surveillance agency just released an encryption app for kids? GCHQ | Technology | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Cryptoy Android app focuses on historic cryptography tools, despite chief’s recent criticism of tech firms for making modern encryption easier«
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: k'si nor na screenshot-e https://github.com/niklasvh/html2canvas/
<Seniorita> niklasvh/html2canvas · GitHub
<Seniorita> »html2canvas - Screenshots with JavaScript«
<upd> http://blog.newegg.com/bitcoin-is-going-mainstream-in-2015/
<Seniorita> Bitcoin is Going Mainstream in 2015 | Newegg Unscrambled
<Seniorita> »Microsoft is now accepting the world’s most controversial currency.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si gledal the horrible bosses 2 ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> tko 6.1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the funniest part are bloopers
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> haha, ja
<dz0ny> na koncu
<dz0ny> igral so kot da so mal naveičani
<dz0ny> naveličani*
<CrazyLemon> najbl smešn je bil tist del "i think i stepped on dog shit" - " are you sure its not your carrier" :D
<CrazyLemon> carreer
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> career
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> .imdb The Equalizer
<jabuk> The Equalizer (2014) 132 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (43,299 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A man believes he has put his mysterious past behind him and has dedicated himself to beginning a new, quiet life. But when he meets a young girl under the control of ultra-violent Russian gangsters, he can't stand idly by - he has to help her.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1649060889/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455944/
<dz0ny> .sc CHROMATICS / LADY NIGHT DRIVE JOHNNY JEWEL
<jabuk> CHROMATICS / LADY NIGHT DRIVE(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/johnnyjewel/chromatics-lady-night-drive ♥517 ▶12,903
<lynxlynxlynx> jao, kaki glupi komentarji na zadnje ranljivosti v x in unem trojancu
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: tukaj?
<LorD_DDooM> jo slax0r
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: si probal CW mogoce ze?
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, do novega leta ne morem igrat, nisem doma
<slax0r> aja, tocno, sorry :/
<LorD_DDooM> Itaq je zadeva neigralna, PGIplz
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: sprasujem zarad FPS
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda imajo vsi probleme s FPS, nek bug je
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj to Å¡pilata?
<LorD_DDooM> https://mwomercs.com/
<slax0r> ma chrome slucajn kak nacin kako dobit vse nazaj kaj si pisal v textarea?
<dz0ny> ctrl+z
<slax0r> mja...
<dz0ny> če še nisi zaprl strani
<slax0r> mel sm vse vpisan
<slax0r> vmes je vpn padu
<slax0r> in se izvedu auto-save
<slax0r> ker se redirecta
<slax0r> cudo od M$
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-13
<miha> Dobro jutro
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 27.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @13/12/2014 08:27:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.31+N,+15.78+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @13/12/2014 09:14:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.05+E
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.virostatiq.mobile.redaar :)
<Seniorita> Redar - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<pitastrudl> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> elow yang :)
<sasa84> fantje, na kere pašnike se zdej hod, k ni več švedskih travvnikov?
<sasa84> moje kravice bi papcale :P
<sasa84> da bodo dajele mleko
<dz0ny> sasa84: pornhub :>
<sasa84> ja dz0ny... poleg tega :P
<sasa84> tega že poznam :P
<dz0ny> kickass.to
<dz0ny> ^^ tole pogugli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na privat pašnikih dobiš najboljše mleko :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: moje kravice so že vesele :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko vesele kot moje zihr niso!
<yang> moje kravice so tehnolosko ozavescene in laufajo svoj wifi tracker http://blog.prunk.si/wp-uploads//2014/12/CowBW.jpg
<sasa84> ooo, so so CrazyLemon... Å¡e bl!
<CrazyLemon> yang rad gledaš kravje riti?
<CrazyLemon> + slikaš :>
<sasa84> lol
<yang> itak
<yang> sej ves kako je ce en mesten pride na podezelje, pa vid da krave niso vijolcne, pol pofotkas ane
<sasa84> jp... ker mejbi je edina, ki ni vijolčna :P
<yang> ;)
<yang> aja, priporocam ogleda tegale https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Turner_%28film%29
<Seniorita> Mr. Turner (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> yang: ce pa nimas pravega filtra
<dz0ny> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BkUTBXr_Wb8/S_QosyfLQQI/AAAAAAAAABE/Yns5TGMqRcY/s1600/milka%2Bcow.jpg
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> even better http://worth1000.s3.amazonaws.com/submissions/188500/188884_2691_625x1000.jpg
<yang> bom zdajle svojo pobarval
<R33D3M33R> zanima me, če kdo ve ali je dvostopenjsko preverjanje pristnosti za gmail brezplačna storitev?
<yang> ja brezplacna je, ker te oni klicejo in SMSajo
<Sky[x]> wtf prisotnosti ?
<R33D3M33R> yang: hvala, Sky[x]: preberi Å¡e 1x
<Sky[x]> ne stekam kaj mislis s preverjanjem prisotnosti res
<yang> Sky[x]: two-way auth
<Sky[x]> ce mislis 2 stopenjsko prijavo je pa druga :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] PRISTNOST ne prisotnost :)
<Sky[x]> eh se vid da ni moj dan danes :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R in če ne bi bilo brezplačno kdo bi ga sploh uporabljal :D
<Sky[x]> jst ga uporablam za digital ocean it'd ..
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: tisti, ki cenijo varnost :)
<Sky[x]> itd...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa če bi mel android bi lahko uporabljal tudi brez smsov in klicev :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a sam za android imajo app ?
<lynxlynxlynx> "ustanoviteljica in utemeljiteljica Pedokinetike"
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] no..verjetno je tudi za ios pa WP -  za android pa vem da majo
<lynxlynxlynx> mal čuden naziv si je izbrala
<Sky[x]> ql ql to bi bilo ql integrirat v svoj page ce imas kaj bolj resnega :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ga js uporabljam tudi pri sshju :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, aja tudi pri ssh
<Sky[x]> mas kak link da si malo vec preberem ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] gugl jih ima ogromno :) !g ssh 2 way auth
<Seniorita> How To Protect SSH With Two-Factor Authentication | DigitalOcean https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-ssh-with-two-factor-authentication
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> evo tvoj digitalocean :D
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<yang> R33D3M33R: kar se Googlove varnosti tice...ja morda res ni najbolje, da se poleg tebe logira v google se kaksen random cybercoffe heker, poleg NSA :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, ce si ap brez telefona potem se ne mores SSHjat ? :)
<Sky[x]> al pa da ti baterija crkne hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej men se zdi da se ti generirajo tiste kode ki jih lahko uporabiš :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi njih moraš nekam shranit na varno :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> kaj ap ce se po najbolj neumni napaki zaklenes ven kaj potem naredijo lahko ?
<R33D3M33R> yang: kaj pa vem, glede na to, da uporabljam edinstveno naključno generirano geslo se mi zdi to precej malo verjetno :)
<pitastrudl> mam tut js vps na digitalocean
<R33D3M33R> sem pa hotel že presedlati na kak drugi mail, samo se mi zdi, da niso drugi nič boljši
<pitastrudl> 100$ kredita pa te fore
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: gmail ftw
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: sam zakaj bi mel gmail auth na sshju če že lahk maš ssh key
<yang> R33D3M33R: ce zelis varen email, moras postaviti lasten mail streznik
<pitastrudl> ja sam vseeno rabis streznik
<pitastrudl> pa če hočeš met varno morš met vsaj strežnik doma
<yang> doma ali v datacentru
<pitastrudl> to ja
<pitastrudl> na vps nevem če bi daju maila
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat mam na gmailu vse povezan
<yang> ja mail ga lahko imas tudi doma, saj ne dela nevem koliko prometa
<pitastrudl> true
<R33D3M33R> ja, saj nekak tako sem razmišljal, samo me malo skrbi, kako je z neželeno pošto pa to
<yang> ja tisti software za filtriranje moras dobro pogruntati
<yang> mas kr neki dela
<R33D3M33R> ok, kako pa nastaviš, da ti gmail pošto prepozna kot legit in ne spam? to moraš v domeni ali na hostingu?
<yang> gmail to avtomaaticno sortira
<yang> sej gmailov naslov ni prenosljiv
<yang> ker je domena na njih vezana
<R33D3M33R> ja ja, ampak govorim o tem, da jaz iz moje domene pošljem na gmail
<R33D3M33R> ko sem nazadnje preizkušal mi je še vse vrglo v spam
<R33D3M33R> yahoo pa recimo tega ne počne
<yang> vprsanje kaksne parametre imajo, kar oceni za spam
<pitastrudl> uhm
<pitastrudl> sej maš njihov wizard
<pitastrudl> za dodajanje mailov
<R33D3M33R> pitastrudl: ne razumem čisto kaj misliš
<R33D3M33R> torej če jaz iz moje lastne domene pošljem mail ga vrže pod spam
<R33D3M33R> (to je preizkušeno dejstvo :)
<R33D3M33R> očitno je neka težava s konfiguracijo domene ali pa hostinga
<idioterna> fajn vreme za kolesart je
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R pač na slo-android mam svoj mail, in sem ga povezal na gmail da tam dobivam maile pa tut odgovarjam iz tam
<pitastrudl> idioterna: mal piha
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: maš sms pa voicecall za google
<dz0ny> pa ene par drugih 2factor ponudnikov je tud
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: moras dkim pa spf nastavit pa ptr
<dz0ny> pa dela bp pol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.pornhub.com/insights/boobs-butts-legs-feet-searches/
<Seniorita> Boobs, Butts & Beyond – Pornhub Insights
<Seniorita> »Are you a boob person or a butt person? The answer to this may be personal to some but is quite telling when examined within an international context. As a«
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: aha, to se torej za domeno nastavlja, hosting pa nima nič s tem?
<dz0ny> well hosting mora znat nardit dkim podpis
<dz0ny> drgač pa je to to ja
<dz0ny> ko kupiš domeno moraš 2 TXT RR vnest in je to to
<dz0ny> poda ti jih pa hosting
<R33D3M33R> aha
<dz0ny> če se greš hosting moraš poštimat PTR RR,  DKIM podpisovanje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa vem če to drži.. nisem še nikoli iskal 'boobs' ali pa 'butts' :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/true-autumn-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/true-autumn-zagar-summit.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/blurry-speed-sharp-gaze.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miHbhcklHTk
<Seniorita> Iranian farmers equip goat with helmet on motorbike ride - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Video: Fearless sheep rides motorbike at high speed wearing a HELMET A video shows two sheep riding a motorbike - helped by a pair of mischievous farmers. On...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja, tm z biciklom vse prepeljejo
<pitastrudl> najs idioterna
<yang> duolingo.com je zanimiva stran za vajo tujih jezikov
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<lynxlynxlynx> support je totalno zanič, ampak vsaj stran dobro dela
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno, ruščina še ni iz inkubatorja, pa je bila prva med novimi
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SZ od  ROGATCA @13/12/2014 20:28:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.25+N,+15.69+E
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in jutri bo v zahodni in osrednji Sloveniji zmerno do pretežno oblačno, na vzhodu pa bo delno jasno. V hribovitih krajih zahodne in južne Slovenije bo lahko občasno rahlo deževalo. Pihal bo jugozahodnik.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo v zatišnih legah severne Slovenije okoli 0, drugod od 3 do 8, najvišje dnevne od 5 do 10, ob morju in na vzhodu do 13 stopinj C.
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo pretežno oblačno, na zahodu bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Še bo pihal jugozahodnik. V torek bo oblačno, padavine se bodo nekoliko okrepile in do večera zajele večji del Slovenije. Do srede zjutraj bodo padavine ponehale, dopoldne se bo delno zjasnilo.
<yang> sasa84: lp !
<upd> http://www.shush.se/index.php?shows če se komu ne da lovdat :)
<Seniorita> Shush.se - Watch TV Shows and Documentaries Online
<Seniorita> »Watch TV Shows and Documentaries Online for free in high definition.«
<sasa84> oj yang
<CrazyLemon> upd česa loadat? nismo tu pirati!
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj zdej
<dz0ny> zrihtal net?
<sasa84> jutr grem ke :)
<sasa84> mal sm lohk tud doma a ne :P
<sasa84> a krejzek je zrihtal net? :D
 * CrazyLemon vedno zrihta
<CrazyLemon> sam saša je tista k ne zrihta :p
<CrazyLemon> matr kero hudo torto sem naredu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kakšno? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gozdni sadeži + nutella krema + biskvit za brownies
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-14
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @14.12.2014 6:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:36, Kulminacija: 10:57:52, Sončni zahod: 15:18:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme pitan
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 11.2°C @14.12.2014 6:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:34, Kulminacija: 11:01:41, Sončni zahod: 15:23:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.7°C @14.12.2014 6:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: severozahodnik 0.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:59, Kulminacija: 11:01:02, Sončni zahod: 15:23:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sonce \o/
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 6.km JZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @14/12/2014 10:25:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.25+E
<dz0ny> uff
<dz0ny> strong one
<idioterna> nc nism cutu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 to Include GNOME 3.14, Updates to Default Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Nh3i7neP24k/ubuntu-15-04-include-gnome-3-14-updates-default-apps
<yang> Evrovizijske vstopnice boodo od jutri dalje naprodaj, cena od 19 - 390 eur
<idioterna> ej, tenks da si povedu!
<idioterna> lih to sm caku!
<yang> V glavni hali bo cena 110 - 390
<yang> idioterna: you can see some bearded ladies
<idioterna> to me najbl zanima ja
<idioterna> pa tits.
<idioterna> na tits ne smem pozabt
<yang> without tits
<idioterna> ojej
<idioterna> no tits?
<idioterna> a so mel raka?
<yang> bearded ladies come with no tits
<idioterna> how so?
<yang> wonders of nature
<idioterna> http://media.oglaf.com/comic/bitterfruit.jpg
<idioterna> tole poglej
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> everyone has tits
<yang> Osnovna Å¡ola Polule http://193.2.241.71/joomla32/index.php/o-soli/zgodovina-sole
<Seniorita> Zgodovina Å¡ole
<yang> Oz. OÅ  Frana Kranjca po daritelju parcele, kako obzirno !
<yang> poslusam radio slovenija, pa predvajajo oddajo s te sole
<yang> Za vse FAN-e Samsungov http://code.paulk.fr/article0018/the-samsung-galaxy-back-door-was-bullshit-really
<Seniorita> The Samsung Galaxy back-door was bullshit. Really? - Paul Kocialkowski's coding blog
<dz0ny> yang: old as hell
<yang> ja, samo se vedno drzi
<yang> sej z novimi Replicant image-i so zadevo zrihtal
<yang> obšli
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra :)
<idioterna> yang: ne rabs replicanta da to "zrihtas"
<idioterna> loh tut z delujocim telefonom uredis
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi smešen.. replicant je prvi to zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> in replicant we trust
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> no we don't
<idioterna> replicant killed its maker
<CrazyLemon> he did?
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ah nč... mal mi je dougcajt :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt na pornhub al kaj si že omenjala da rada gledaš :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ma tam sem že vse vidla... a je še kej druzga? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veliko tega..
<CrazyLemon> vzameš besede porn, hub, ter tube
<CrazyLemon> in menjaš vrstni red
<CrazyLemon> pa dobiš zihr vedno drugo stran
<CrazyLemon> z novo vsebino :D
<sasa84> ma se ene stvari ponavlajo a veš :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah vedno bo šlo not pa vn.. tko da pričakuj ponavljanje :/
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdej gledam edge of tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> uu.. ob 10ih bo zanimiv film na popu
<CrazyLemon> edge of tomorrow je tudi v redu film
<Sky[x]> nice
<CrazyLemon> fajn ženska je tista :)
<sasa84> a emily blunt CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rabim tvoj nasvet.. mam eno prestigio tablico ki pa se noče bootat
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ne gre v recovery
<CrazyLemon> vse kar počne je prikaže baterijo da se polni
<CrazyLemon> in ob pritisku power gumba se pokaže prva slika ob bootu.. boota pa se ne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: adb reboot recovery
<dz0ny> adb reboot recovery2
<CrazyLemon> adb ne vidi naprave
<dz0ny> probi to
<dz0ny> ugh
<dz0ny> !g xda prestigio
<Seniorita> xda-developers - Threads Tagged with prestigio http://forum.xda-developers.com/tags.php?tag=prestigio
<CrazyLemon> in že prej sm mel težave s to tablico ker jo je bilo potrebno vsakih x dni resetirat :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pol sm nauču sestro kako se to naredi in sem mel mir en čas :p
<dz0ny> mogoče je flash crknu
<dz0ny> kater model pa maš?
<dz0ny> jaz bi po xda pobrskal če ma kdo podoben problem
<CrazyLemon> ma js mislim da je software seriously crappy :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že guglal.. majo podobne težave
<CrazyLemon> ampak predvsem hrvati pa rusi :D
<CrazyLemon> rešitve pa nisem najdu
<CrazyLemon> ker njim vsaj recovery dela :)
<dz0ny> najlažje je da pogruntaš kako greš v download mode
<dz0ny> in nekje dump roma dobiš
<dz0ny> ponavad majo to serviserji
<CrazyLemon> zgleda nič ne bo od te tablice :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-07
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sup
<zdobersek> you don't sup
<CrazyLemon> do u sup
<zdobersek> when I can
<zdobersek> soooo
<zdobersek> sup
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jabuk ktnx
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobersek> can I haz a pong
<CrazyLemon> pong
<zdobpong> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> wat een champ!
<CrazyLemon> ce ti je dolgcas.. lahk prevajaš 16.04! :D
<zdobersek> lol no
<zdobersek> se mamo pol leta casa
<zdobersek> a n
<CrazyLemon> n
<zdobersek> k
<zdobersek> hola from Spain
<CrazyLemon> hola sux
<zdobersek> hola from the other sideeee
<zdobersek> siiiideee*
<CrazyLemon> you dead m8? :/
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> sup
<zdobersek> not now!
<CrazyLemon> but look at the
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> so pretty
<zdobersek> so null
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole bi lahko zbrisal https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> ubuntu.si New Web Page in Launchpad
<zdobersek> izbrisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si owner
<zdobersek> yes I am
<zdobersek> mogoce kasnej, ce ne bom milosten
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rtvchat&op=chat&func=read&c_id=2089
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<napsy> :)
<msev-1> Kko bi loh povezov pi zero z zvocniki
<CrazyLemon> pi zero -> usb hub -> usb speakers
<CrazyLemon> pi zero -> usb hub -> usb wireless -> wireless speakers
<msev-1> Tnx
<CrazyLemon> pi zero -> usb hub -> usb wireless -> chromeaudio -> speakers
<CrazyLemon> čaki no..nism še pršu do bluetooth opcij!
<msev-1> Tist tut vem :)
<msev-1> Za wired varianto sm bil mal zbegan
<slax0r> pi zero -> plex -> smart tv -> plex client
<slax0r> BAM
<msev-1> A prek plexa lahko tut internetni radio+ podcaste laufas na tvju?
<slax0r> to se nisem probal, sem pa youtube in razne videje predvajal v plexu
<slax0r> mogoce bi slo tudi z kakimi pod casti
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<msev-1> Sam kle neki bl komplicirajo https://discuss.mopidy.com/t/raspbery-pi-zero-musicbox/1003
<Pepelka> Raspbery Pi Zero + Musicbox =? - Pi MusicBox - Mopidy Discuss
<Pepelka> »I'm very curious about running PMB on the new RPi 0. I'm sure it'll be a while until I can get my hands on one (supplies going out of stock everywhere and so quickly) but if anyone manages to buy one and install PMB I'd love to hear how it performs on that tiny little thing.«
<slax0r> ┬─┬﻿ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)
<msev-1> Lol
<msev-1> Dj se
<msev-1> Pitastrudl tole je zakon
<msev-1> Kko se ze temu rece ascii art a kko ze hhehe
<slax0r> speed-: si probal ze php7?
<pitastrudl> msev-1 emoji
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<pitastrudl> unicode emoticoni
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/gallery/uVGvVGE
<Pepelka> Unicode emoticons list - Imgur
<Pepelka> »( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡° )(V)(;,;)(V) Why Not Zoidberg?(&gt;^.^)&gt;(^*o*)^ surprise butt sex▄︻̷̿┻̿═━一¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ(ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ ( ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡° )[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅$̲̅](ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ) (ಠ_ಠ)(ಥ﹏ಥ)(づ￣ ³￣)づ| (• ◡•)| (❍ᴥâ
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> rip Pepelka
<pitastrudl> ─=≡Σ/╲/( ͡ʘ ͜U ͡ʘ)/\╱\ ᕕ༼ ºل͟º༽ᕗ Help me, I'm being chased by Spider-Dong!! /╲/( ͡ʘ ͜U ͡ʘ)/\╱\ ᕕ༼ ºل͟º༽ᕗ
<msev-1> Lol
<msev-1> Ql zadeve
<CrazyLemon> are there really
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> they*
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<slax0r> #ubuntu-si ? what are you doing? noooo, STAHP!
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-1> ( x_x)@~(-_-Q )  zavec style
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> soon
<slax0r> soon(tm)
<pitastrudl> kaj pomeni da vps ni dedicated ipv4, ampak da je ipv4 access skozi NAT? nekak razumem kako NAT deluje ampak ne razumem kaj ima veze to pri VPSu? kaj je drugače kot naprimer če imam dedicated ipv4? če ni dedicated ipv4 ampak skozi nat pomeni da bom imel isti public ip kot veliko drugih vps uporabnikov?
<slax0r> dedicated ipv4 pomeni da ga mas samo ti
<slax0r> ta IP mislim
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> se pravi če ima kdo na nekem irc networku isti vps provider so šanse da ma tudi isti ip?
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> DO
<slax0r> mas dedicated ipv4, pa mislim da tudi ipv6 lahko uredis
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<msev-> ej sam tale pi zero nima audio outputa
<msev-> a je to kj narobe
<msev-> a usb zvočniki vseen delajo
<msev-> k ste mi prej svetoval
<slax0r> ce ne pa usb sound card definitivno dela :P
<msev-> a takale pocen zadeva http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latest-Laptop-PC-Windows-USB2-0-3D-Virtual-7-1-Channel-Audio-Sound-Card-Adapter-/381338122460?hash=item58c985f8dc:g:H4IAAOSwMmBVr43H
<Pepelka> Latest Laptop PC Windows USB2.0 3D Virtual 7.1 Channel Audio Sound Card Adapter
<Pepelka> »Latest Laptop PC Windows USB2.0 3D Virtual 7.1 Channel Audio Sound Card Adapter in Computers/Tablets & Networking, Laptop & Desktop Accessories, Sound Cards (External) | eBay«
<slax0r> msev-: https://learn.adafruit.com/introducing-the-raspberry-pi-zero/a-tour-of-the-pi-zero
<Pepelka> A Tour of the Pi Zero | Introducing the Raspberry Pi Zero | Adafruit Learning System
<Pepelka> »65mm x 30mm x 5mm of Pi Power«
<slax0r> poglej Audio Out
<msev-> ja prek hdmija je tut
<msev-> sam keri zvočniki pa hdmi sprejemajo
<slax0r> msev-: nobeni, samo to verjetno pomeni da bo usb zvocnik tut predvajal
<slax0r> _verjetno_
<msev-> a mogoče obstaja kšn hdmi to usb converter samo za audio
<slax0r> al pa kupis take usb zvocnike ki imajo integrirano zvocno kartico
<slax0r> potem pa 100% mora delat
<msev-> pač rd bi si naredu pocen standalone internet radio, podcast catcher :)
<msev-> tko da upam da bi ble take zadeve cheap :)
<slax0r> https://www.usbgear.com/USBG-SPEAKi.html
<Pepelka> Very Portable USB 2.0 Speakers for Laptops (with Built-In Sound Card) USBG-SPEAKi From PRICE $9.98
<slax0r> 10$
<Pepelka> »Very Portable USB 2.0 Speakers for Laptops (with Built-In Sound Card) USBG-SPEAKi Our Low Price $9.98«
<msev-> oh yeah awesome :D
<msev-> zj vem kaj moram iskat :)
<Sky[x]> hllo
<Sky[x]> hello ;)
<msev-> Za ta link k sm ga dal" Laptop PC Windows USB2.0 3D Virtual 7.1 Channel Audio Sound Card Adapter" kle gledam na youtubeu da s slušalkam uporabljajo
<Sky[x]> mogoce kdo priporoca kak standard za tech specs pisat? :)
<msev-> a je kšna razlika če maš slušalke al pa zvočnik
<msev-> če je tko al tko npr zvočnik v elektriko pržgan da se ne napaja tm čez
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dobiš ipv6 /56 oziroma /64 in tistega uporabljaš za povezavo v svet :)
<CrazyLemon> in imaš samo ti tisti ipv6 pa noben drug :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> msev- mogoče samo v 'profilu zvoka'.. pač če je en zvočnik je mono varjanta..slušalke pa stereo
<dz0ny_> the special one
<dz0ny_> msev-: ne, tist notr ma aktivni load
<dz0ny_> vssi aktivni zvočniki in slušalke bodo delal
<dz0ny_> do 1W
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ be the special one pa zalaufaj jabuk :)
<zdobersek> but u r d special one
<zdobersek> there can't be "special two", ey?
<dz0ny_> boot is using 97.8% of 227MB
<dz0ny_> gg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek we can all be the special one.. one life..one soul
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  S od NOVE GORICE @07/12/2015 12:01:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+13.65+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km  Z od BREGINJA @06/12/2015 16:33:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JV od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @06/12/2015 06:44:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.37+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km SV od LITIJE @05/12/2015 14:29:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.88+E
<zdobersek> WHEN EVERYONE IS SPECIAL, NO ONE IS SPECIAL
<CrazyLemon> WHEN EVERYONE IS SPECIAL, WE ARE ALL SPECIAL, COZ YOU KNOW..SPECIAL
<CrazyLemon> Hitrost in smer vetra na 2m 7.12.2015 ob 16:00 uri je 999m/s (3596,4km/h) južni veter
<CrazyLemon> beat that if you can!
<zdobersek> I can
<zdobersek> for I am one of the special ones
<zdobersek> you too are one of the special ones
<zdobersek> ergo you can beat it
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako se že imenuje tist kos k prepreči verigi da pade dol?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: chain catcher?
<CrazyLemon> catcher!
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli..you so special, man
<zdobersek> the most
<upd> https://www.rt.com/news/324979-france-security-tor-internet/
<Pepelka> France wants block on internet encryption & Wi-Fi in wake of Paris attacks — RT News
<Pepelka> »France wants to introduce new security measures following the deadly November 13 Paris attacks, which could outlaw the use of encrypting software for anonymous connections and public Wi-Fi. Critics say the authorities are using the tragic event to clamp down on internet use.«
<idioterna> a to je pidfile
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne, services file
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  S od NOVE GORICE @07/12/2015 12:01:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+13.65+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km  Z od BREGINJA @06/12/2015 16:33:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JV od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @06/12/2015 06:44:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.37+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km SV od LITIJE @05/12/2015 14:29:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.88+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km SV od LITIJE @04/12/2015 13:01:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.89+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km JZ od TRENTE @04/12/2015 10:58:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.68+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 29.km JV od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @04/12/2015 07:36:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+16.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 11.km SZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @03/12/2015 10:45:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.68+N,+13.74+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km JZ od ZREČ @03/12/2015 02:53:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+15.36+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 5.km  S od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @02/12/2015 01:29:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+15.22+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km  S od TREBNJEGA @01/12/2015 10:00:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+15.04+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  V od Å ENTJERNEJA @29/11/2015 11:52:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.46+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km  Z od LITIJE @28/11/2015 14:43:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.78+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 28.km JZ od MIRNA @28/11/2015 09:54:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+13.38+E
<yang> https://fsfe.org/news/nl/nl-201512.en.html
<CrazyLemon> tist laptop ki se je nonstop ugašal, je sestra nesla na servis in je zdaj dokončno mrtev, na servisu pa pravijo da je crknil procesor ? a je to lame ass excuse v smislu - ne vem kaj je narobe pa je izgovor 'crknil procesor' ?
<CrazyLemon> ker še nism slišal za primer ko bi procesor crknil :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> ane :) meni se tudi zdi
<CrazyLemon> me zanima če je to od aljoše servis :D
<zdobersek> ... kter procesor?
<zdobersek> there's like, three
<zdobersek> a je mela sestra slucajno APU?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt127014_prenosnik_dell_inspiron_3543_intel_core
<Pepelka> Prenosnik DELL Inspiron 3543 Intel Core i5/GF820/W3Y/15,6" rde�e
<Pepelka> »Prenosnik DELL Inspiron 3543 Intel Core i5/GF820/W3Y/15,6 rde�e barve lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Prenosnik DELL Inspiron 3543 Intel Core i5/GF820/W3Y/15,6 rde�e barve. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu inside (tm) !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i5 450m? or smth
<CrazyLemon> pa zdobersek... your connection sux
<zdobersek> closed me laptop lid
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> eyyy
<CrazyLemon> https://yearinmusic.spotify.com/
<Pepelka> Please update your browser
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ ti si spotify fan
<Grega> spotify dela v slo? o_O
<idioterna> ce mas kreditno iz amerike al kko ze
<matjaz> jest mam UK pa se je isto dalo
<Grega> saj pa je zastonj? ampak jaz sem vedno preko VPNja laufal, zdaj pa vidim, da dela tudi brez
<matjaz> Grega, a v appu dela, al na tisti strani yearinmusic?
<CrazyLemon> Spotify is currently not available in your country.
<Grega> https://play.spotify.com/charts
<Pepelka> Spotify
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzayf9GpXCI
<Pepelka> The Man in the High Castle Official Comic-Con Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Based on Philip K. Dick's award-winning novel, and executive produced by Ridley Scott (Blade Runner), The Man in the High Castle explores what it would be li...«
<matjaz> priporočam
<CrazyLemon> nexus updates coming soon!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bitcoinrichlist.com/address/3KBUuGko4H5ke7EVsq9B7PLK1c5Askdd7y?charttype=balance
<Pepelka> BitcoinRichList
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..this guy is rich
<CrazyLemon> a je to kak ransomware acc
<Grega> ni slabo.. ampak če gledaš, da je bil 2014 bitcoin skoraj 3x več vreden.. jaz bi se vseeno malo sekiral :>
<Grega> 25.nov.2013, $979
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se js sekiral..35mio je 35mio :D
<Grega> če bi jih zaslužil, bi se
<CrazyLemon> novembra '14 je btc bil okrog $400
<CrazyLemon> in dvomim da jih je 'zaslužil' ..v enem mesecu zaslužiti 35k btc ... :)
<CrazyLemon> oz čez 40k
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> matjaz: tole pa zglda zlo zanimiva fikcija
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://www.bitcoinrichlist.com/charts/bitcoin-distribution-by-address?atblock=375000 tole je zanimivo
<Pepelka> BitcoinRichList
<yang> ce imas med 0.001 - 0.01 bitcoina si med 1% z najvec bitcoini...
<matjaz> yang: jap, huda zgodba + produkcija
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-08
<napsy> jutro
<yang> jutro
<yang> napsy: priden, zgoden :)
<napsy> eh, ze od pol petih bedim
<msev-> dz0ny, tale tvoj mopidy-lux gledam
<msev-> tele ikone na levi mi niso tok všeč da so postavlene tok na lev rob :D
<msev-> mislm da desn rob
<zdobersek> oh no he didn't
<msev-> dz0ny, kle k maš dve lokaciji za musko https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-android-app spalnica pa shramba, kko maš to narjen a maš 2 rpi-ja? :D
<Pepelka> dz0ny/mopidy-android-app · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mopidy-android-app - Mopidy client for Android«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/article/study-finds-majority-accidental-heroin-overdoses-c-51992
<Pepelka> Study Finds Majority Of Accidental Heroin Overdoses Could Be Prevented With Less Heroin - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »BALTIMORE—According to a study published Monday by researchers at Johns Hopkins University, the majority of the nearly 9,000 accidental heroin overdoses that occur in the U.S. each year could easily be prevented if the victim were to take less heroin.«
<msev-> lawl
<zdobersek> sooo ... would they end up using more heroin?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja zelo pameten moras bit da prides do takega zakljucka:D
<CrazyLemon> its a serious study and you guys are just lol-ing :/
<zdobersek> I didn't lol
<zdobersek> I omg-ed
<CrazyLemon> of course you did..you're such a drama queen!
<zdobersek> prince, actually
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151208_110529.jpg
<yang> CrazyLemon: kolk programov ulovite s tako anteno ?
<napsy> it's a stream
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a vi nc ne kisate
<CrazyLemon> yang od kje ti ideja da bi to lahko bila moja antena
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdeAF_Prfo
<Pepelka> Ron Paul Supporters Spray Vinegar at the Sky to "Kill" Chemtrails! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://biginfidel.com/«
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ne pomaga ker to kar vidiš je v bistvu alien invasion
<zdobersek> ja, najebal ste
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ste vi najebali..ker se premika proti notranjosti!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> dude..tale jabuk sux ass big time
<CrazyLemon> spet ga ni
<CrazyLemon> ne bo dobu place za ta mesec
<yang> zdobersek: :)
<yang> smart americans
<zdobersek> ne bat, tud v SLO mamo perle
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js velikrat pokisam dvorisce
<idioterna> da preprecim kontaminacijo s chemtraili
<idioterna> me je milan vucko al kva je ze
<idioterna> naucu
<idioterna> k ubuntu uporabla
<zdobersek> sounds like a good fella
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--JPev0meJg
<Pepelka> Vesoljske ladje v atmosferi Slovenije - YouTube
<Pepelka> »V videu je z razlago prikazana manifestacija vesoljskih ladij in delovanje Orgonskega Androida na le-te. Nismo sami, že dolgo ne. Čas je da dokončno odpremo ...«
<CrazyLemon> pa android tudi uporablja?
<zdobersek> nek fork, zgleda
<zdobersek> najbrz Google pobrisejo stran
<yang> a ni kul da si lahk cist povprecen american, tut ce si fejst premaknen
<zdobersek> .yt george carlin stupid people
<zdobersek> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/aa/aa0113c74480a651ce6075dec86e344a37fcb7f444c88d94431032dc135c3187.jpg
<idioterna> median person
<idioterna> vec k pol je bl stupid k average
<idioterna> k pac inteligenca je navzdol omejena, navzgor pa ne
<idioterna> !
<zdobersek> tell it to Carlin
<idioterna> he be dead bro how am i gonna
<zdobersek> only stupid people are limited
<idioterna> pa ateist je bil tko da
<idioterna> he's not looking down from heaven or anything
<CrazyLemon> so you're saying that he's looking up from hell?
<idioterna> da bi v psenicne kroge
<idioterna> dvomm
<idioterna> pomoje je sam mrtu
<zdobersek> ma baje da tud ce je mrtev, je nam enak
<zdobersek> al neki
<zdobersek> ce prides skoz tale bluz http://www.casnik.si/index.php/2015/12/08/dve-poroki-in-pogreb/
<CrazyLemon> atheists go to hell m8
<Pepelka> Dve poroki in pogreb - Časnik
<Pepelka> »Ne gre za moralo. Tudi ne gre za pravice. Niti ne gre otroke. Vsaj tiste posvojene ne. Gre za to ali bo država z zakonom spreminjala simbolni pomen nečesa, o čemer se ljudje vseh narodov, kultur in veroizpovedi (vključno z ateisti) od pamtiveka strinjajo. In to je, da je zakonska zveza zveza moškega in ženske in da je njen smisel v osnovanju družine.«
<CrazyLemon> ni lepšega kot pa če dobiš s foruma sporočilo "videl sem da si tistemu rešil težavo dej še meni" in skopira shitload besedila
<zdobersek> dej ga na slack povab
<zdobersek> al pa neki
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
<CrazyLemon> good one :D
<CrazyLemon> tip ima vse možne kernele od 3.0.0 do 3.13.x
<yang> Planira kdo kupit Chromebook Asus c201 ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a pa ma tut vse hkrati zbootane
<CrazyLemon> idioterna one can hope
<dz0ny> 2015-12-08T04:25:06.977404218Z app[web.1]: TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of null
<dz0ny> 2015-12-08T04:25:06.977435015Z app[web.1]:   at /app/scripts/vreme.coffee:23:7
<CrazyLemon> https://app.wercker.com/#applications/558d8e4c4fea05eb7a023b5c
<Pepelka> wercker
<dz0ny> if you have time :)
<msev-1> Dzony a mj loh kopiras svoj reply glede mopidya na 2 lokacijah :)
<dz0ny> msev-1: lahko poženeš več mopidy instanc :)
<dz0ny> al pa maš več rpi-jev
<dz0ny> sam ni multiroom audio
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny api no longer available
<msev-1> Za multiroom si mi dal pa tist neki na S iz githuba
<dz0ny> msev-1: pravilno je da uporabiš pulseaudio
<dz0ny> k zna sinhronizirat uro
<dz0ny> tko da se ne sliš k da maš dve veselice v bajti :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..google api za slike
<CrazyLemon> The Google Image Search API has been officially deprecated as of May 26, 2011. It will continue to work as per our deprecation policy, but the number of requests you may make per day may be limited.
<dz0ny> aja ti gledaš wercker
<dz0ny> remove
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak pol ni ne facepalma ne pic!
<CrazyLemon> no sej pic itak noben ni uporabljal ampak brez facepalma zdobersek ne more zivet
<yang> dz0ny: query
<dz0ny> random: ['facepalm', 'another one']
<dz0ny> oh look, thunderbird will be part of libreoffice suite
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<dz0ny> jah ce ga mozilla noce vec
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako bi recimo za 'facepalm' klical '.gif facepalm' ? tko da bot.command facepalm je v bistvu bot.command .gif facepalm ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja vem..sam kaj ima office suite z mail clientom :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: think ms office
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak ms office doesnt come with outlook :)
<CrazyLemon> or does it ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: al pa znotraj gif callbacka if msg.indexof("facepalm")
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it does
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne bo že sam regexp izločil vse kar ni .gif * ?
<dz0ny> sam v uni cheapest one ne
<dz0ny> bot.command /^.gif facepalm/i
<dz0ny> and be done with it
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pa tokrat jabuk crknu
<msev-1> Gnil je
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVtqjf0UkAIBj5u.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> a to je sampsung
<CrazyLemon> huawei
<CrazyLemon> http://minutazaznanje.housing.si/linux-redhat
<Pepelka> Brezplačen Linux RedHat tečaj
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Housing Co. d.o.o. omogoča brezplačen tečaj Linux RedHat tečaja. #minutazaznanje«
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdaj anny
<zdobersek> kdo je ta Minu k kr zazna nje?
<CrazyLemon> od Mine brat
<CrazyLemon> minetezaznanje.housing.si
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> a bomo kaj igral ali smo upokojil insurgency
<zdobersek> spilejte!
<zdobersek> jst grem na vecerjo in kufe!
<zdobersek> venga venga
<zdobersek> al neki
<anny_> Ok...it's alive!
<anny_> Dopoldan je bil mrk
<anny_> ..
<idioterna> hehe
<anny_> Takooo sem se ustrašila :/
<idioterna> lunin mrk?
<anny_> Internetni
<anny_> Kiwi s ni hotel povezat
<idioterna> aha ne poznam
<anny_> Kiwiirc
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> poznam ja
<idioterna> sm instaliru na sioff
<anny_> Fajn zadeva
<idioterna> https://sioff.net/kiwi/#slo-tech recimo
<anny_> Jup
<anny_> Nekaj sem hotela vprašat, pa se ne spomnim..
<CrazyLemon> anny_
<CrazyLemon> [18:58:49] [18:58:49] <CrazyLemon>: http://minutazaznanje.housing.si/linux-redhat
<CrazyLemon> [18:58:51] [18:58:51] <+Pepelka>: Brezplačen Linux RedHat tečaj
<CrazyLemon> [18:58:52] [18:58:52] <+Pepelka>: »Podjetje Housing Co. d.o.o. omogoča brezplačen tečaj Linux RedHat tečaja. #minutazaznanje«
<CrazyLemon> [18:58:53] [18:58:53] <CrazyLemon>: kje je zdaj anny
<Pepelka> Brezplačen Linux RedHat tečaj
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Housing Co. d.o.o. omogoča brezplačen tečaj Linux RedHat tečaja. #minutazaznanje«
<anny_> Krejzi ma love!
<anny_> Ne upam
<anny_> Dz0ny me bo ubiu
<anny_> Sicer sem že bila...:)
<anny_> Dovolj je enkrat
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tole je webinar :)
<anny_> Aha..spregledala
<anny_> Ne morem...takrat sem Božičkova škratka
<anny_> V četrtek grem naložit še en ubuntu
<anny_> CrazyLemon, si že opravil s kameltrajbarji?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ s kom? :D
<anny_> Če rabiš stevilo za kejšen DDos se javim :)
<dz0ny> https://dot.kde.org/2015/12/08/plasma-55-beautiful-new-artwork
<Pepelka> Plasma 5.5 With Beautiful New Artwork | KDE.news
<Pepelka> »*/ /*-->*/«
<dz0ny> i like the icons and wallpaper
<dz0ny> but ui is still windows like
<dz0ny> with pinch of android
<anny_> Hudo
<anny_> Kolk je pa ms pokradel idej?
<anny_> A? A?
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> ms je lesen
<idioterna> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms15-127.aspx
<Pepelka> Microsoft Security Bulletin MS15-127 - Critical
<anny_> Ti nisi najbolj relevanten kritik
<dz0ny> dns as shell nice
<dz0ny> .yt they motley cure
<dz0ny> a
<idioterna> anny_: sej sm dal url.
<anny_> Pišuka
<anny_> Ko cedilo z makaroni vred
<anny_> Dobro, da navadni janezi tega ne registrirajo
<anny_> Grem jest, lp
<CrazyLemon> a greš tudi na kavo?
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> pa lih sm hotu rect kej o gejih :)
<CrazyLemon> aaa! anny je zihr v klubu češplja!
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rtvchat&op=chat&func=read&c_id=2089
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> nekaj zate
<idioterna> they're stupid
<dz0ny> .yt they motley cure
<jabuk> THEY. - Motley Crue https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6OiBWwY9Q4
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 8.km  Z od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @08/12/2015 16:34:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.03+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 7.km  S od KOMNA @08/12/2015 16:05:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+13.75+E
<jabuk> M 2.9 > 3.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @08/12/2015 16:05:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.17+E
<dz0ny> https://github.com/sqlectron/sqlectron-gui
<Pepelka> sqlectron/sqlectron-gui · GitHub
<Pepelka> »sqlectron-gui - A simple and lightweight SQL client desktop with cross database and platform support.«
<CrazyLemon> sql client desktop?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pgweb/pgadmin/mysqlbench like
<msev-> dz0ny, tole zlo lepo zgleda
<msev-> a je to kukr sqliteman, da lahko sql database analiziraš
<dz0ny> ja sam resne db :)
<msev-> ka pa če niso resne :D
<matjaz> "Slovenci niso dost pametni za linux, rabiš neki znanja za to. Da znaš delat z vilami, ti nič ne pomaga pri linuxu"
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> http://www.wired.com/2015/12/bitcoins-creator-satoshi-nakamoto-is-probably-this-unknown-australian-genius/?mbid=social_fb
<Pepelka> Bitcoin's Creator Satoshi Nakamoto Is Probably This Unknown Australian Genius | WIRED
<Pepelka> »After weeks of investigation, WIRED has determined that Bitcoin's creator is probably Dr. Craig Steven Wright, a media-shy Australian entrepreneur.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol ni desktop ampak je desktop client :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-09
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> wow zanimiv, google ping time je pod ms, manj ko arnes :)
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> napsy: s kerga networka
<idioterna> k google ma pr tavelkih slovenskih ISPjev svoje anycast cache
<idioterna> ISPjih
<idioterna> even
<napsy> mislim da mamo t2
<slax0r> glede na tvoj whois, ja :P
<idioterna> t-2 ma svoj cache ja
<napsy> a ga kater isp nima?
<idioterna> ja amm
<idioterna> let's see
<idioterna> telemah pa t-2 pa siol ga majo
<idioterna> to sm zdele pogledu
<idioterna> a mamo se ksn isp sploh
<napsy> hm :)
<idioterna> hm, amis
<idioterna> oni mogoce tut majo
<slax0r> tus telekom? to se obstaja?
<slax0r> ali je telesmeh kupil?
<idioterna> tus je telemah kupu ja
<idioterna> vse je pokupu
<idioterna> zdej dobim 3 racune od telemaha
<idioterna> ucas sm pa od razlicnih firm :)
<yang> sej je bil nek link za prevert na kater POP te vrze google
<yang> sam zdej sem pozabu link
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na amazon.fr 150€ off na 6p *cough*
<zdobersek> doesn't matter already paid
<zdobersek> still waiting :|
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cancel? reorder?save money? profit?
<zdobersek> nah?
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa naročil da še vedno čakaš?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb pan
<jabuk> Pan (2015) 111 min Adventure Family Fantasy
<jabuk> Ocena: 6/10 (10,339 glasov) MT: 36/100
<jabuk> 12-year-old orphan Peter is spirited away to the magical world of Neverland, where he finds both fun and danger, and ultimately discovers his destiny -- to become the hero who will be forever known as Peter Pan.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2812654361/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3332064/
<napsy> 6/10 .. meh
<napsy> lord, ne gledat nov maze runner
<napsy> 2 uri maltratiranja
<napsy> pa se nobenga satisfactiona na konc, nobenih nagic, nic
<CrazyLemon> http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/mozilla-will-stop-developing-and-selling-firefox-os-smartphones/
<Pepelka> Mozilla Will Stop Developing And Selling Firefox OS Smartphones | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »Farewell Firefox OS smartphones. Mozilla today announced an end to its smartphone experiment, and said that it would stop developing and selling Firefox OS..«
<CrazyLemon> nobenih nagic? i pitty the fool who made that movie!
<napsy> ma ja, story, oh lord, je ze mucno govort
<zdobersek> panj > pan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/09/police-raid-alleged-bitcoin-creator-craig-wright/
<Pepelka> Police target the man identified as 'Bitcoin creator'
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> »Australian officials reportedly searched Wright's Sydney home and offices at the behest of the tax office.«
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jason Lytle - Your Final Setting Sun. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N9A123g52U
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.5°C @09.12.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% severozahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:23, Kulminacija: 10:58:41, Sončni zahod: 15:22:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> GO SON
<zdobersek> FOR ME
<CrazyLemon> naah.. mogoče jutri
<speed-> soncni zahod 15:22 :/
<speed-> let there be summer!
<CrazyLemon> +1
<zdobersek> ja pejt v AUS
<CrazyLemon> NZ>AUS
<speed-> ne tam je svasta golazni
<speed-> :)
<speed-> saj po drugi strani ce bolj premislim pri nas je se hujse haha
<zdobersek> kokr je kle, ko je poletje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne tko govorit o italijanih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti govoris o Italijanih
<zdobersek> jst govorim o komarjih
<zdobersek> but eyyyyy, good joke
<CrazyLemon> yea i know
 * CrazyLemon bows
<speed-> saj pa italjani so pa ja vredu narod
<CrazyLemon> speed- dokler so v .it je vse super in fajn :D
<speed-> da
<speed-> en hrvat je pred casom rekel, nic nimam proti drugim rasam, samo naj ostanejo na svojih kontinentih :)
<zdobersek> ocitno ima nekej proti tujim rasam
<zdobersek> tud njegovi predniki so menjal kontinente
<zdobersek> so come gain?
<speed-> to se verjetno gleda na isti datum kot za naso mejo
<speed-> 1991 :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jones - Hoops. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUuexNwsVGc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 6p shipped
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje si narocil?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: notebook.de
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but thats for notebooks
<zdobersek> but what's 6p otherwise
<slax0r> exactly, what is 6p
<CrazyLemon> a portable notebook for your pocket!
<CrazyLemon> and zdobersek's pocket obviously
<idioterna> https://udba.org/u.jpg
<napsy> wot is udba.org? :)
<CrazyLemon> spletno mesto UDBE
<CrazyLemon> xYU NSA
<CrazyLemon> oziroma udba je delovala tudi v drugih državah..tko da je NSA+CIA ?
<napsy> noja, kdorkol je registriru ma dober smisel za humor :)
<idioterna> mislm da sm bil kr js :)
<idioterna> zdej pa moj brat upravlja s tem
<idioterna> in je njegov site
<CrazyLemon> to sam praviš..ker misliš da imaš dobr smisel za humor!
<idioterna> to pa ne vem
<zdobersek> mas
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9N7IPsZIaQ#t=25
<Pepelka> Intervju 12 - YouTube
<zdobersek> ni treba mislit
<idioterna> sej to ste vidl ane
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/VguaNk6.jpg
<napsy> lol
<yang> idioterna: United Deejays Booking Agency ?
<idioterna> yang: ne, pol k je potekla
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Take A Break` Helps You To Actually... Take A Break From Your Computer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-uYcFmq1sxM/take-break-helps-you-to-actually-take.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Change The Mouse Scroll Wheel Speed In Linux Using imwheel [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KVm9vU_8NG0/how-to-change-mouse-scroll-wheel-speed.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/bruselj-bi-ukinil-geoblokado-vsebin/380697
<Pepelka> Bruselj bi ukinil geoblokado vsebin :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Evropska komisija je predstavila predlog uredbe, s katero bi uporabniki, ki so kupili ali se naročili na določene vsebine, v teh lahko uživali tudi, ko gredo v drugo državo EU-ja. Uporabniki imajo ...«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Poqe31IceGdvCLXNnxaIQxgYfkvaNVF2chz-CNSyz7Lx=w1280-h1024-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> japalejga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X38wtYyAXwA
<Pepelka> SAMO U BOSNI: Nećete se prestati smijati kada vidite kako posipaju so po putu! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://freebosnia.com«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<upd> bolje nego ništa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEON08d76oE
<Pepelka> The Bike Instructor's guide to cycling in Amsterdam - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Let the Bike Instructor guide you through the potential pitfalls of cycling in Amsterdam, and soon you’ll be cycling just like a local! Cycling in Amsterdam ...«
<CrazyLemon> 'even if the person is very ugly and old'
<upd> ho ho ho
<upd> ena stran je da lahko strani odpreš
<upd> ve kdo url
<CrazyLemon> upd hm? browsing with proxy? :D
<upd> ne sem našel
<upd> http://quirktools.com/screenfly/
<Pepelka> Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions
<Pepelka> »Test your website on any screen size including desktops, tablets, televisions, and mobile phones.«
<upd> sam so še bolše
<upd> ena me dodala na skype
<upd> and it only need my credit card!
<CrazyLemon> so boljše ja..sam še vedno ne vem kaj iščeš :D
<CrazyLemon> imaš tudi tist browsershots če bi rad videl na različnih browserjih in resolucijah kako zgleda tvoja stran
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa imaš v chromeu ti tudi zna različne resolucije uporabit
<CrazyLemon> pa simulirat razne telefon etc.
<dz0ny> jaz sem mislil da trola
<dz0ny> adobe ma ne tool
<dz0ny> pa browsershhots
<dz0ny> pa mikrosoft ma tud nek tool :)
<CrazyLemon> cel mikrosoft je en velik tool :p
 * CrazyLemon 'delal' na browsershots :$
<yang> CrazyLemon: dobro si naredil tisti RPI merilec, po katerih navodilih si to delal ?
<yang> pa si moral kake module dodatno dokupiti ?
<CrazyLemon> yang wat?
<yang> tisto ko meris temperaturo v kopru
<CrazyLemon> yang tisto ni moje..ampak 'javno' na internetih
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ti piše kaj uporablja
<CrazyLemon> nekje na strani
<CrazyLemon> natančna imena senzorjev
<CrazyLemon> ter od kdaj so v uporabi
<yang> aha, sem mislil da si ti naredil to
<yang> zgleda kot projekt katerega bi se splacalo lotit
<upd> obstajajo strani da odpreš stran, da ne stakneš kakšnega virusa
<upd> vi pa ste IT experti :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj rabiš stran da ti odpre stran :)
<upd> " da ne stakneš kakšnega virusa"
<CrazyLemon> izključi javascript, flash pa javo and you are good to go :)
<upd> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa pdf reader tudi
<upd> to ti misleš
<CrazyLemon> just in case :)
<Sky[x]> cer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<yang> :
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> Dear Customer
<CrazyLemon> Your invoice appears below. Please remit payment at your earliest convenience.
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for your business - we appreciate it very much.
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo rad .zip z 'računom'? :)
<yang> upd: flash je lahk kr evil ja, mislim lahko vsebuje viruse
<upd> pa Å¡e 100 0-day exploitov v browserju
<CrazyLemon> Archive:  invoice_copy_91162356.zip
<CrazyLemon>   inflating: invoice_copy_J7LpyX.js
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<upd> evo ga že deli viruse
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/rlHgt2J8#qrIQnr5TZj0z8AQLNbVMNLaC
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> evo tole je notri
<upd> look like a bomb
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK9bwTlAvgo
<Pepelka> YouTube Rewind: Now Watch Me 2015 | #YouTubeRewind - YouTube
<Pepelka> »YouTube Rewind 2015. Celebrating the videos, people, music and moves that made 2015. #YouTubeRewind Watch the year's trending videos: http://youtube.com/rewi...«
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> čer
<msev-> :)
<upd> a ima kdo izkušnje
<upd> z open broadcaster software
<matjaz> upd, nekaj malega
<upd> matjaz, maš kakšno idejo kak zrihtat da mi ne šteka
<upd> snemam pa v fajl za yt
<upd> fps je na 30
<matjaz> 1080p?
<upd> 1680x951
<upd>  1050p imam sicer resolucijo
<upd> matjaz, a si snemal za yt kej
<matjaz> za private stash
<matjaz> kaj maš encoder?
<matjaz> oz Recording format?
<matjaz> probi z mp4
<upd> video encoder je x264
<matjaz> čaki, ker OBS pa maš?
<upd> http://jp9000.github.io/OBS/
<Pepelka> Getting started - Open Broadcaster Software - Help Files
<Pepelka> »Open Broadcaster Software is free and open source software for recording and live streaming. Both 32 and 64 bit versions are available and it's absolutely free!«
<upd> zadnji pač
<upd> sam win to
<matjaz> aha, ok, zato verjetno nimam x264
<matjaz> :)
<upd> am ja
<matjaz> ko je meni štekalo, sem bitrate zmanjšal pa je šlo
<matjaz> sicer se rahlo pozna na kvaliteti pa ni blo krize
<matjaz> zdej mam na 2500 pa je gladko
<upd> ga dam na 512 pa Å¡e vedno Å¡teka
<upd> pa  game capture za google chrome sploh ne dela
<upd> morm imet window capture
<matjaz> ja, game capture zazna fullscreen appe če se ne motim
<matjaz> kakšen je pa spec PCja?
<upd> amd x4 740 quadcore 3.2, 4gb rama pa radeon r9 270x
<matjaz> proc bi znal bit problem
<upd> ja ga čist zabije
<matjaz> probi z nižjo resolucijoal pa downscale
<matjaz> zdej sem na hitro probal: na 1080p 60fps mi požere ~60% cpu, z downscale na 720p 60fps pa ~35%
<upd> mal bolš je
<upd> moram pravo resolucijo dobit da bo 720p na yt
<matjaz> 1280x720
<matjaz> I think :)
<upd> da, sam k imam 16:10
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> samo chrome hočeš posnet?
<upd> brez zgornjega roba
<upd> torej od 1x63 do 1675x945
<upd> to je za sub region
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-10
<matjaz> pa to okno mora bit čez cel zaslon, al ima lahko črne robove?
<upd> čez cel zaslon
<matjaz> ker če daš chrome maksimiziraš na tvoji resoluciji boš težko spravil točno v 720p
<matjaz> lahko pa "pohekaš" pa si na PCju naštimaš resolucijo 1280x720 pa posnameš
<matjaz> ti boš videl vse raztegnjeno, output bo pa kul
<upd> ja to sem že probal
<upd> sam ne morm tko Å¡pilat lol
<upd> toj tko 3cm roba črnega
<matjaz> čaki, kaj sploh hočeš posnet? :D
<upd> downscale 1.5 je pa ravno 1120x700
<upd> matjaz, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBzvX4v6TBw tole snemam
<Pepelka> Expert Agar.io | Having Fun - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Playing Agar.io eating everything on my way. // Music is from this awesome guy. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQKGLOK2FqmVgVwYferltKQ«
<matjaz> aa
<matjaz> to pa poznam ja :)
<upd> :D
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er_0yY1S1o
<Pepelka> Ceres Rotation and Occator Crater - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dwarf planet Ceres is shown in these false-color renderings, which highlight differences in surface materials. Images from NASA’s Dawn spacecraft were used t...«
<CrazyLemon> but no aliens :(
<msev-> a je kdo kle specialc za statistiko
<msev-> čist en u izi vprašanje mam sam ga ne znam odgovorit k blage o statistiki
<idioterna> it's rude to ask
<idioterna> to ask.
<idioterna> to ask.
<idioterna> msev-: povej kaj je problem ane
<msev-> bom
<msev-> no
<msev-> maš pač neke stolpiče podatkov, eni so večji eni manjši
<msev-> z neki variacijo
<msev-> katero metodo uporabiti da ugotoviš kateri je statistično signifikantno najmanjši
<idioterna> ce noben ne odgovori to pomen da noben ne ve.
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> ping
<slax0r> pong
<slax0r> oz. namizni tenis
<zdobersek> eyyy mvp
<msev-> haah
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<slax0r> mrzlo je
<CrazyLemon> slax0r niti ne
<slax0r> ce kaj pada pa poglej cez okno
<CrazyLemon> 13° piše v avtu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://193.95.233.105/econova1/Default.aspx?mesto=Koper
<slax0r> da ugotovis ce piha veter in v katero smer, pa oslin prst pa ga potisn skoz okno
<Pepelka> Ekološki in meteorološki za Koper
<Pepelka> »Meterološki in ekološki podatki za Koper, Novo Gorico, Maribor, Celje«
<slax0r> done :P
<CrazyLemon> piha ja :/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 13 vs 31 ^^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 31? :D
<slax0r> pol pa 41 al kolk pac mate poleti :P
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomeni da je pri 13 mrzlo..ampak da je pri 30+ vroče :p
<slax0r> prav, pa naj bo :P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dash Online Search To Be Disabled By Default In Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1vnzKB4_0zo/dash-online-search-to-be-disabled-by.html
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> :/
<pitastrudl> y u no werk
<slax0r> dz0ny broke
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 7.km SZ od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @10/12/2015 12:54:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.07+E
<slax0r> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.4°C @10.12.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% severovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:20, Kulminacija: 10:59:07, Sončni zahod: 15:22:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon pitastrudl ^
<pitastrudl> no fajn
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: avto ti prav kaze ^^
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @10.12.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:48, Kulminacija: 10:55:51, Sončni zahod: 15:17:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hamburg__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0049_f.html
<napsy> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @10.12.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% zahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:45, Kulminacija: 10:52:58, Sončni zahod: 15:14:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn u kopru ja
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 9.3°C @10.12.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:46, Kulminacija: 10:49:23, Sončni zahod: 15:09:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> pff, to je zima? :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem :)
<netkat> plazma je https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHMadU₂WkA
<Pepelka> Dein Browser ist veraltet. Führe eine Aktualisierung aus. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zeige deine Videos deinen Freunden, Familienmitgliedern und der ganzen Welt.«
<CrazyLemon> fyi..ste opazili nov simobilov slogan? sounds familiar doesnt it
<pitastrudl> no
<netkat> ne, kako se pa glasi?
<pitastrudl> ^
<CrazyLemon> 'od ljudi za ljudi'
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<netkat> :D
<dz0ny> od ldi za ldi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/4064/znan-je-design-ubuntu-si-majice-ter-zmagovalec-natecaja
<Pepelka> Znan je design ubuntu.si majice ter zmagovalec natečaja - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> bilo je davnega leta 2010
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<CrazyLemon> lepo je vedet da je simobil samo 5 let za ubuntu.si :p
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si Å¡e mlad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> pa dobr, ne spet tok
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL0rbxB9Lqg
<Pepelka> GoPro: Danny MacAskill - Cascadia - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Danny MacAskill on an insane journey across the rooftops of Gran Canaria. Mixing vertigo-inducing lines and killer POV-footage, “Cascadia” delivers some...«
<pitastrudl> produkcija 10/10
<pitastrudl> faktor butt-clenchingga over 9000
<pitastrudl> lepo narejen
<CrazyLemon> the dude is insane
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install MATE 1.12.1 In Ubuntu MATE 15.10 Or 16.04 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sGjAxwLmGr4/install-mate-1121-in-ubuntu-mate-1510.html
<msev-> js mam spet strange "if possible" vprašanja, dz0ny vaše coding-veličanstvo, a te lahko vprašam kj :D
<dz0ny> don't ask to ask, ak
<dz0ny> well ffs
<msev-> tale voicecommand je da se pogovarjaš s pi-jam -> https://github.com/StevenHickson/PiAUISuite/tree/master/VoiceCommand (če so tvoji prjatli/prjatlce lih zasedeni)
<Pepelka> PiAUISuite/VoiceCommand at master · StevenHickson/PiAUISuite · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PiAUISuite - Raspberry PI AUI Suite«
<msev-> no in bi rd npr. dodal ukaz da inicializiram soundcloud, da mi poje kj :D
<msev-> https://github.com/StevenHickson/PiAUISuite/blob/master/VoiceCommand/commands.conf
<Pepelka> PiAUISuite/commands.conf at master · StevenHickson/PiAUISuite · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PiAUISuite - Raspberry PI AUI Suite«
<msev-> kle so komande...na levi stran je tisti k reče npr "play" pol sta == na desni strani je pa komanda
<msev-> pač me zanima a rabm kšn posebn url, a moram prov kšn python program najdt na githubu da mi bo pol streamov musko :D
<msev-> kle notr je sicer za pandoro, sam to je za plačat ane pa še mi slovenci nemorm met ane?
<CrazyLemon> msev- rabiš po moje samo command config spremenit
<msev-> kle so te skripti k jih uporabla https://github.com/StevenHickson/PiAUISuite/tree/master/Misc
<Pepelka> PiAUISuite/Misc at master · StevenHickson/PiAUISuite · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PiAUISuite - Raspberry PI AUI Suite«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..to je sam output
<CrazyLemon> ti rabiš samo zalaufat soundcloud je tako?
<msev-> da bi musko že igrov
<msev-> ne sam stran
<msev-> loh bi tut prek mopidyja npr
<CrazyLemon> no to je itak en ukaz stran imho
<msev-> da bi zaštartov soundcloud v mopidyju
<CrazyLemon> preglej ta commands.conf
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/StevenHickson/PiAUISuite/blob/master/VoiceCommand/voicecommand.cpp#L470
<Pepelka> PiAUISuite/voicecommand.cpp at master · StevenHickson/PiAUISuite · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PiAUISuite - Raspberry PI AUI Suite«
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj ti piše
<CrazyLemon> voice==command je format
<msev-> to vem
<msev-> soundcloud==nevem :)
<slax0r> msev-: si zrihtal audio?
<slax0r> saj si bil to ti, al?
<msev-> sm sprašvov sam nimam še nč :)
<msev-> se sam prpravlam :)
<msev-> zj bo znal bit fajn k je ta pi zero tok pocen
<msev-> no sj to je tko meh :), k nč sam neznam lol :)
<slax0r> jaz ravno razmisljam da bi nabavu pa dam plex gor ^^
<slax0r> microsd card drazji ko racunalnik ^^
<msev-> https://github.com/liamw9534/mopidy-voice loh bi pa tole mel gor za musko
<Pepelka> liamw9534/mopidy-voice · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mopidy-voice - Mopidy extension for voice control«
<msev-> poleg tistga da bi laufal :)
<msev-> al pa bom tole čist ditchov pa se na tole mejbi osredotoču -> https://github.com/skiwithpete/alarmpi
<Pepelka> skiwithpete/alarmpi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »alarmpi - This is the latest version of the alarm clock for Raspberry Pi project.«
<msev-> govoreča budilka
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/rekado/soundCLI
<Pepelka> rekado/soundCLI · GitHub
<Pepelka> »soundCLI - A command line client for soundcloud.com with streaming support via gstreamer«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<msev-> nice tnx
<msev-> pol bi to naložu gor pa dal komando za tole tm zravn
<msev-> sweet
<CrazyLemon> ali pa
<CrazyLemon> !g raspberry pi souncloud cli
<Pepelka> Pi MusicBox - A Spotify, SoundCloud, Google Music player for the ... http://www.pimusicbox.com/
<CrazyLemon> !g raspberry pi souncloud command line
<Pepelka> Pi MusicBox - A Spotify, SoundCloud, Google Music player for the ... http://www.pimusicbox.com/
<msev-> ja tole bom uporabu za "internet-radio"
<msev-> sam se mi splača več pi zerojov kupt k je poštnina itak tok k en pi zero :)
<msev-> zato moram zj več hudih for najdt da bo vsaka eno stvar delala :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- a boš kupil v .si?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> pi hut
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj ne pri teh (elektronika smth) ki imajo tudi navadne pije?
<msev-> zto k so vrjetn ful dražji :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ic-elect.si/b2c/raspberry-pi-dodatki
<Pepelka> IC ELEKTRONIKA - Raspberry pi
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so ful dražji
<msev-> pi 2 ma uredu ceno
<msev-> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> msev- pošlji en mail
<msev-> pol bom pa počakov da jo dobijo
<CrazyLemon> če bodo dobili pi zero
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če bodo sploh dobili in kakšna je cena
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> evo zle jim bom pisal, sporočim kaj bojo povedal :)
<slax0r> samo jaz bom verjetno vzel rpi2b
<slax0r> ker ma ehternet port
<msev-> evo poslano
<msev-> V začetku novega leta jih dobijo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ekspresn reply
<CrazyLemon> msev- cena?
<msev-> da Å¡e neve
<msev-> da jih morjo dobit pol bojo pa oblikoval ceno
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> 5USD => EUR?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 5 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.57 EUR
<CrazyLemon> po moje bo cena okrog 10€
<msev-> pol se bo še vedno bolj splačalo iz UK
<msev-> http://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-zero?variant=11419016196 -> obe opcije dj NO
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi Zero – The Pi Hut
<Pepelka> »Can you believe that the Raspberry Pi got smaller and cheaper?! The new Raspberry Pi Zero is an super-ultra-low-cost, tiny-small-form-factor Raspberry Pi!  We h«
<msev-> aha sj sta že no :)
<msev-> 4 british pounds je 5.5eur
<slax0r> pa na ebay mas ziher kje brez postnine
<slax0r> al pa amazon
<matjaz> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/new_it?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
<Pepelka> new_it on eBay
<Pepelka> »Follow new_it on eBay Profiles. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!«
<matjaz> tale štacuna me še ni razočarala
<msev-> ql
<msev-> sam Å¡e dobit jo morjo :D
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 4 gbp eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 4 GBP je 5.53 EUR
<CrazyLemon> 5.53!
<CrazyLemon> raspberry pi2 je na tej ebay trgovini 49 gbp
<slax0r> SCHOCKING
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 49 gbp eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 49 GBP je 67.73 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ahem
<CrazyLemon> na ic-elect pa je 45?
<dz0ny> golago market ma za 35€
<dz0ny> 39€
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.5°C @10.12.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:20, Kulminacija: 10:59:07, Sončni zahod: 15:22:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> bot dobiva od arso podatke ne?
<slax0r> tu ni botov
<pitastrudl> ane
<slax0r> these are not the droids yo uare looking for
<slax0r> move along
<msev-> gulag market :D
<idioterna> http://udba.org/u.jpg
<msev-> 38,55eur
<msev-> :
<idioterna> remember this
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev-> +3eur dostave
<Sky[x]> vceri sem pa elon-a muska- model s vozil :>
<msev-> noice
<msev-> in kaj ti je všeč kaj ti ni :D
<Sky[x]> zanimivo mi je to da mas vse na touch na ekranu pol mas pa za vse 4 zmigovce gumb :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> bedno
<msev-> da morš še na ekran pogledat za žmigovce
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> sej ti je lihkar povedu
<idioterna> da ne rabs
<idioterna> ker mas tipko
<Sky[x]> ful velik prostora ma, ko mas se spredej pod havbo se en pritlaznik
<msev-> nism ga dobr razumu
<Sky[x]> in ko odpras vids pol tko en plav pokrovcek za vodo :)
<msev-> sm mislu da je gumb na touch zaslonu :D
<idioterna> ne, to ne sme bit
<msev-> a kao za pitno vodo
<Sky[x]> ne za brisalce :D
<msev-> a za ohlajevanje česa
<msev-> aja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lol
<Sky[x]> mas pa kluko na vratih, ko odklenes se ti lepo ven pripelje in lahko odpres, ko je pa zaklenjeno pa ne mors iti poskusit odpret ko je skrita notr v vrati
<Sky[x]> vratih*
<Sky[x]> pa polnilnice so tudi dobro spedenane in pametno postavljene :)
<idioterna> cigavga si pa voyu
<idioterna> vozu
<idioterna> a od kodrica :)
<Sky[x]> ne
<yang> idioterna: evo zdej lohka se tega fundas https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/onagofly-the-smart-nano-drone--2#/
<Pepelka> ONAGOfly: The Smart Nano Drone | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Palm-Sized Drone With GPS Auto-Follow and High Res Video Camera to Take Better Photos«
<yang> Radio SLO1 zdajle o druzinskem zakoniku
<CrazyLemon> ni od kodrica ce je pa napisal da je od elona muska :D
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<idioterna> on nima s
<idioterna> on ma roadsterja
<CrazyLemon> on ma zdaj verjetno X
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CV3KNHkUAAA9T8-.png:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> evo msev- nekaj zate https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=raspberry-pi-burst&num=1
<Pepelka> Performance-Per-Watt & How The Raspberry Pi 2 + Pi Zero Compare To Old NetBurst CPUs - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pi 2 je ful bolša sam to je za pričakovat :D
<idioterna> valda da je
<idioterna> ce ma quad core
<zdobersek> quad-core is quad-core too little!
<zdobersek> octapi or gtfo
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> lol
<msev-> octapus
<msev-> upam da bo pršla vn tu pi2zero
<msev-> 0-0
<yang> zdej so nardil tega ja PI Zero
<yang> sam je dost neuporaben kot mini pc
<msev-> ja za iot scene
<yang> morda edino za kej programirat za elektrniko
<msev-> nevem pomoje internet radio bi Å¡u :D
<yang> 512MB rama ima
<yang> RPI A+ je mel 512MB RAM
<zdobersek> se kr ma
<yang> jst mam na RPI A+ asterisk pa quaggo
<yang> ce b imel recimo RPI kaksen SSD disk namesto SD kartice pa bi blo se kr uporabno
<yang> tko kt majo tej fit-pcji
<msev-> a tole kr mislm z pi0 nardit bi Å¡lo?
<msev-> seprav pimusicbox
<CrazyLemon> ne..ssd disk rabiš
<CrazyLemon> its a must have
<msev-> ja ne rabm lokalno musko met
<msev-> js bi vse streamov
<CrazyLemon> jah sej..za buffer caching rabiš ssd!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- če scrollaš dol na pimusicbox strani boš najdu nekaj linkov z howtoji
<msev-> ja nč ne piše da rabm ssd
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> weird
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> pa piše da dela tut na A
<msev-> kr = 0
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to bo zakon :)
<msev-> yang a rpi2 pa uporablaš kot minipc
<msev-> :)
<msev-> sami hipsterji k v stare radije zapakirajo pi-je
<idioterna> msev-: ne rabs ssdja
<idioterna> to sam yang rab
<idioterna> k je cudn
<idioterna> pa ne zna networka nastimat da bi streamal stvari
<yang> msev-: en RPI mam za XBMC, drucga pa za Asterisk+Quaggo
<yang> idioterna: sem nastimal pol prek NFS
<idioterna> ja koncno
<yang> jah sej nevem ce je kej hitrej
<yang> RPI A glihne proceira najbolje FULL HD
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja A mas
<yang> ja
<idioterna> to je pa res mal svoh
<zdobersek> e pa moze
<yang> 256 MB z 128 za GPU
<idioterna> rpi2 cist ok dela
<idioterna> odzivn xbmc tut zlo
<idioterna> nice experience
<zdobersek> 60fps lih ne pricakuj
<zdobersek> 720p 60fps dela
<idioterna> nimam nc 60fps
<zdobersek> v rpi2 zmore, mislim da je tud rp1 sfolgala
<yang> zlo je odvisno kako je encodan stream
<yang> ce ga RPI A lahko predvaja
<yang> vcasih je tak cudn encoding da takoj zmrzne
<yang> pr drugih pa normalno predvaja
<napsy_> cer
<yang> napsy_: zivjo
<napsy_> rabim en linux distru, namenjen kot media center
<yang> OpenELEC RPI al pa kr XBMC na linuxu
<idioterna> openelec je distro k ma ze vse not
<idioterna> pa ucinkovito uporablja storage
<idioterna> pac prebere se v ram pa skor nc ne pise
<napsy_> hm ta zna bit kr nice
<dz0ny> openelec++
<dz0ny> pa daily build je dost hitrejsi
<dz0ny> v7.0
<dz0ny> v6.0 je kr hroscata
<idioterna> a na rpi?
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> morm probat
<idioterna> ceprov men nc ne steka
<dz0ny> ui je bolj odziven
<matjaz> http://webshop.openelec.tv/shop/wetek-openelec-box-with-dvb-c-t-t2-tuner
<Pepelka> OpenELEC - Shop / Product details
<Pepelka> »WeTek OpenELEC Box with DVB-C/T/T2 tuner&nbsp;for ultimate multimedia and digital TV experience powered with rich OpenELEC software.«
<matjaz> nisem vedel, da že OOTB zadeve prodajajo
<zdobersek> zakvaj je 34 ljudi na kanalu
<zdobersek> a je ksn praznik?
<netkat> ksn ze, rojstni dan ade lovelace, pa human rights day, pa verjetn se kej
<netkat> pa doom ma rojstni dan o.O
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> tis the day of celebrates
<CrazyLemon> it is
 * CrazyLemon has a new haircut
<CrazyLemon> so fresh..so nice
<CrazyLemon> so aerodynamic
<msev-> crewcut
<msev-> a si se zabril :D
<netkat> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..3mm sam
<netkat> https://twitter.com/MilanGabor/status/675011647350677504 nice:D
<Pepelka> Milan Gabor auf Twitter: "Interesting way to find potential new employees. Just put it in HTTP headers! ;) Way to go @Delo @Delo_Infoteh https://t.co/GmZEIfnAbE"
<CrazyLemon> a ni mel bbc or someone like that nekaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot komentar v html sourceu
<zdobersek> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> tole je mal bl 1337
<zdobersek> guardian.co.uk ti spamma console log od pamtiveka
<zdobersek> http header je enmalbol kul, but who reads HTTP headers
<CrazyLemon> tist k išče job v opensource dev okolju!
<Guest75701> foo
<Guest75701> openelec mi ne pozene xorg
<Guest75701> pa mam nvidia ion
<netkat> sam 1.3.3.7 pa dans ne dela vec https://web.archive.org/web/20151129170013/http://1.3.3.7/
<Pepelka> $$$ money team $$$
<dz0ny> Guest75701: there is special build for nvidia
<dz0ny> fyi
<Guest75701> aja
<dz0ny> http://markom.watoc.org/wp-content/uploads//2015/12/Ateisti-ste-geji-RKC-blog-Don-Marko-M.jpg
<upd> proti naravi!
<pitastrudl> t2 sou u pm na primorskem
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> ni neta xd
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ti posodim eno kilo neta?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> dej ja
<pitastrudl> a ti mas t2, CrazyLemon
<idioterna> nima
<idioterna> t2 je down
<pitastrudl> rip
<dz0ny> idioterna: rezidenčni?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> dslji pa optike
<pitastrudl> cifro so mel zablokirano za neki cajta, zdej pa ko poklices majo pa tajnico k rece da je primorska odrezana od civilizacije
<pitastrudl> huehue
<idioterna> a ni to ze itak
<pitastrudl> maybe
<pitastrudl> fak,  kak naj odprem 800mb velik txt fajl
<pitastrudl> notepad++ noce,  prav da je prevelik
<pitastrudl> mal lubrikanta pa bo!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..siol mofo!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..TS :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: line by line
<pitastrudl> ane
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl less is more
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<pitastrudl> heh
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: a nis ti nek informatik :>?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je ja..samo sej veš kakšni so ti koprski informatiki..bl levi :P
<pitastrudl> jaja :p
<dz0ny> widm ja
<pitastrudl> ce bi biu na net  povezan bi blo mal bols ja
<dz0ny> ks mo se pri common tools
<dz0ny> ncdu
<pitastrudl> ne da se mi pa zdej instalerat wifi dongla zato da bom net uporablu na pcju za par ur
<dz0ny> the savior
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: a mas android phone?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> reverse tethering nevem ce deluje
<dz0ny> od 4.1 majo opcijo
<dz0ny> tko da mora
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> i wonder
<dz0ny> sam moras met net da win namesti driverje :>
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> jah
<pitastrudl> glih ko sprobam tethering pa pride net nazaj
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/388797370586198036/EE9A515B3852D17C0785AFAD20E372668BF48A01/
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> kje si pa to nasu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna not mine :D
<idioterna> skoda
<CrazyLemon> pa vidu sm da je tudi slika saddama nekje v igrici not
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> prov hihita se
<upd> pitastrudl, a ti je crashnu ++ ?
<pitastrudl> upd ne, pač prav da je prevelik
<pitastrudl> fajl
<upd> aja
<upd> mja boš mogu en app dobit da ga splitaš
<pitastrudl> mhm
<upd> pa wordpad bi moral odpret
<matjaz> pitastrudl, izpogooglaj pager for windows
<matjaz> ziher je kaj
<pitastrudl> ok i will
<CrazyLemon> or..use linux
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThZSrMGb7Wo
<Pepelka> BEST OF: EPIC MOTIVATIONAL ORCHESTRAL DUBSTEP - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Have u ever heard this is kind of Dubstep? If not, i think u should listen to those such beatiful and epic sounds. Pls meet and say 'hello' to Orchestal Dubs...«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3rFNQ8ytnE to sm mislu
<Pepelka> Security or Surveillance: Privacy vs anti-terror security in digital age (#RT10 Panel Discussion) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Details: http://conference.rt.com/ To celebrate RT’s ten-year anniversary we are bringing together the leading international experts to discuss these develop...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-11
<napsy> jutro
<[nitro]> dobro jutro napsy
<idioterna> o
<[nitro]> nekaj nas je že pokonci :)
<[nitro]> zbujenih :)
<napsy> ma ja
<[nitro]> sm ze 2 kave spil neki bo za Å¡tart :)
<napsy> instant?
<[nitro]> ne velika skodelica 3 zlice kave v eni kavi :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> js sm pa presaltu na crni cas
<napsy> caj*
<[nitro]> ma jaz to vse ni da ni :)
<[nitro]> mam en metin caj ki se topi v mrzli vodi zelo prakticno :)
<idioterna> js se nism su spat
<[nitro]> crni caj bi meni brez kave bil premalo
<napsy> aja? mene crni bol zbudi in tut drzi dlje
<napsy> res da traja kake 40 minut da vse pride v kri
<idioterna> js grem s kolesom za cirkulacijo nardit
<napsy> mepa drzi pokonc vsaj 5 ur
<[nitro]> men kava naredi svoje
<[nitro]> pijem jo redno ze 20 let
<idioterna> js je pa nikol nism pil
<[nitro]> ze prej zacel sam ne redno
<[nitro]> moja babica ko sm bil mulc me je vidla bol svoh pocutja in takrat sm prvic kavo dobil kot mulc :) in prec opazu razliko :)
<napsy> ja, sj naceloma ce bi vsi delal kar idioterna dela nebi rabl kave :)
<napsy> sam smo eni prevc lazy da bi se spravl ob 5 zjutri na biciku
<[nitro]> obcasno grem hodit eno 10km se pozna :)
<[nitro]> kot sm pa neki cajta nazaj reku dohtarci hodim vsak dan vsaj 300m in to po cigarete itd pravi premalo a neki je :)
<[nitro]> no 500 tu neki :)
<napsy> aja, ve kdo kdaj so obicajno razpisi za neprofitna stanovanja v lj?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja ko sm js nehu sportat ko sm mejhne froce dobu se je kr poznal na kvaliteti zivljenja
<idioterna> tko da ne mislm vec nehat
<idioterna> zdej sicer v glavnem hodm na dolge sprehode k doma delam ampak bom zacel nazaj kolesart
<idioterna> k je bl ucinkovito
<idioterna> mislm lazje drzis visok pulz
<idioterna> pa ne obremenjujes sklepov
<[nitro]> men samega ni volja hodit predolgo moji par dobrih frendov pa se kor nikol ne dobimo ali ne mormo zment
<[nitro]> jaz nimam joba ze par let oni pa skoz al job itd
<[nitro]> mam pa nov bicikl no rabljen sam je bil kr ok author s zankimi gumami
<[nitro]> milina z njim kolesarit
<[nitro]> tankimi
<[nitro]> ful visok pride
<idioterna> visok pride? :)
<idioterna> kok visok? :)
<[nitro]> ja nisem ravno meru sam je kr visok
<[nitro]> tko da se pocutis kr visoko ko vozis
<[nitro]> nekdo ki ni spretn bi kr malce tezje obvladal
<idioterna> aja tko
<idioterna> sm mislu bl v stilu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/its-not-from-javor-but-it-will-have-to-do.jpg
<idioterna> hm zdele bi blo za jit ene alpe
<[nitro]> mogoc celo mal vecja kolesa od tega
<idioterna> odpelat
<idioterna> bi bil lih do teme nazaj
<[nitro]> cestni
<idioterna> pa zebl bi me celo pot :)
<idioterna> bi mogu fejst prtiskat da bi mi gorko ratal
<[nitro]> ma jaz hodim 10km se skor nic ne segrejem pa oblecen ful :)
<[nitro]> ce je mrzlo seveda
<[nitro]> polet pa prihajam k seb od zime :)
<[nitro]> naj omenim kol let je ze kadilski zakon v slo vsaj ene 10 :)
<[nitro]> to pomeni kadis v gostilni na terasi na -10 -20 :)
<[nitro]> ampak dok mi doma stima ni tko bad kok bi blo lohk :)
<idioterna> ja kar se mene tice je resitev ful easy
<idioterna> nehas kadit
<idioterna> pa nimas vec tezav :)
<[nitro]> par let sm se sam odvajal trajalo 1 mesec in 10 dni da je kriza zginla sam je blo hudicevo
<[nitro]> par let nazaj
<[nitro]> tezko ponovit moram bit ful mocan
<[nitro]> moras
<idioterna> jah
<napsy> zaka pa si pol spet zacel kadit?
<idioterna> mislm ne morm bit pametn glede tega k se nism se od nicesar odvajal
<idioterna> sam pravm da je zivljenje ful boljse ce si v formi
<[nitro]> sel sm na morje in me je tko zob zacel kadit cel dan me ful bolel prisel domov tekel v trgovino in skadil naenkrat celo skatlo bil je vikend :)
<[nitro]> bole
<[nitro]> bolet
<idioterna> kupis klincke/nageljnove zbice, jih zmeljes, nardis pasteto, pa masiras dlesni okol zoba
<idioterna> ful omrtvici
<idioterna> tolk da loh zaspis, pol pa itak gres k zobarju
<[nitro]> zdej me vec ne bolijo tko
<idioterna> eni kolegici smo v mongoliji mogl pomagat k je ugriznla eno kost in se ji je en kos zoba odlomu in jo je ful bolel
<idioterna> in so rekl tam da to ful pomaga
<idioterna> in je res
<idioterna> pol mi je pa zobar povedu kera snov je not
<idioterna> sam sm ze pozabu
<idioterna> k hkrati zdravi zob in omrtvici zivce
<[nitro]> to je super v tem primeru
<[nitro]> pa kr dostrat sm bil ful zatecen so mi prerezali dlesni da je slo vn ze parkat
<[nitro]> antibiotika ne dobis ce nisi ful zatecen
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> http://www.bodieko.si/vse-pozitivne-lastnosti-nageljnovih-zbic
<Pepelka> Vse pozitivne lastnosti nageljnovih žbic | Bodi eko
<Pepelka> »Nageljnove žbice ali klinčki so resda majhni na pogled, a po njihovih zdravilnih lastnostih jim ni para. Nageljnove žbice veliko uporabljajo v ajurvedi.«
<napsy> hudo, to pa nism vedu
<idioterna> ej am
<idioterna> zastrupis se loh
<idioterna> ce prevec resno jemles kok so zakon :)
<idioterna> ok pa tle mal nakladajo
<idioterna> prehlad je virus
<idioterna> nageljnove zbice nc ne nardijo v zvezi s tem
<[nitro]> zna kdo za kako bol poceni grafiko nvdia z 1gb rama ? mi je sla pogobe moja predkratkim
<[nitro]> zdej sm na intel druge ni trenutno
<[nitro]> pa omejen sam z vga .. na stari sm mel dvi in hdmi naenkrat blo ful ok
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> definiraj poceni
<slax0r> [nitro]: ^
<slax0r> in zakaj 1gb?
<slax0r> slot pcie?
<napsy> lp
<[nitro]> slax0r, živjo .. ni nujno da 1gb lohk več če gre .. pci express da
<[nitro]> masina je core 2 duo plata
<slax0r> [nitro]: kolk pa je max EUR?
<[nitro]> slax0r, sej trenutno itak mi ne znese zanima me za kok bi priblizno dobil pa je novo al rabljeno
<slax0r> rabljeno ne kupuj, se nikakor ne splaca
<slax0r> pa kaj rabis to za gaming, ali pac, kar tak?
<[nitro]> no to se mi zdi da
<[nitro]> za ubuntu gaming in mora met dvi in hdmi tko sm mel do zdej
<[nitro]> me pa zanita tud non gaming varianta sam da vidim zak se gre
<[nitro]> zanima
<slax0r> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3757-KR
<slax0r> gaming
<Pepelka> EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooling - 02G-P4-3757-KR
<slax0r> ti bo pomoje cist dovolj
<slax0r> naroci iz avstrije, nasi cene prevec nabijajo
<slax0r> za non-gaming bi pa vzel kak 730
<slax0r> cene so pa tam okrog 60-80$
<slax0r> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family
<Pepelka> EVGA - Products - Graphics - GeForce 700 Series Family
<[nitro]> pa tale gtx 750 bi delal na moji masini 2009 letnik je
<slax0r> normalno ze
<slax0r> ves mogoce model maticne?
<[nitro]> cak bom ti prec rekel
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pemrHYQqRgw
<[nitro]> gigabyte g41m-es2l
<Pepelka> Watch Dogs Gameplay on Core 2 Duo and GTX 750 ti - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Is watch dogs playable on a core 2 duo?.... , Feel free to leave comments and suggestions. specs: 3 Ghz core 2 Duo 4GB's of DDR3 ram Evga gtx 750 ti 100 GB o...«
<slax0r> glede na to da tu spilajo z tem cpu in to graficno, potem gre :D
<slax0r> mora it normalno
<slax0r> grafika je za pcie x16
<slax0r> tvoja plata ma tut x16 pcie
<[nitro]> ja ma
<[nitro]> vidim da spil kr ok dela
<slax0r> to je tam nek low-mid range grafika
<[nitro]> ok hvala za info .. bom vidu kak bodo finance pa bom se odlocu ko se bom
<[nitro]> gt 730 je dost cenejsa .. prej sm mel gt 9500 a je ta gt 730 kaj boljsa od stare ?
<[nitro]> mislim gt 730 proti gt 9500 ?
<slax0r> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GT-9500-vs-GeForce-GT-730
<Pepelka> GeForce GT 9500 vs 730
<slax0r> 730 je dokaj boljsa
<[nitro]> no to me ze bol zanima
<[nitro]> cena tud ni huda za novo pa z 2gb rama
<slax0r> 9500 si mel zdaj?
<[nitro]> do 2 tednov tu neki nazaj 6 let
<slax0r> ce nimas potrebe po nekem hudem gamingu, ti bo 730 po moje vec kot zadost
<slax0r> sploh ce si zdaj na 9500 vse normalno fural
<[nitro]> te igre ki mam za ubuntu so ok delale niso pa nove :)
<slax0r> ce bos hotu nove bos itak verjetno ze cpu mogu upgrejdat mal
<[nitro]> to pa res da
<slax0r> ce pa to nimas v planu, bi jaz teh 50-70eur reskiral za eno 730
<slax0r> in ti potem cez leto dve ne bo zal ko bos vse skup metal ven in kupuval redno mrcino :)
<[nitro]> sej
<[nitro]> sicer gaming mi je optional bol se mi gre za video produkcijo pod kdenlive
<[nitro]> dual screen dvi in hdmi sm mel do zdej
<slax0r> za dual screen kar 2GB vzami
<[nitro]> pol ocitno 730 bo to to
<[nitro]> i financno ni tko hudo
<[nitro]> za novo
<slax0r> jep
<[nitro]> hvala za info konkretn :)
<slax0r> any time ;)
<[nitro]> kul
<[nitro]> s frendom dela movie :)
<[nitro]> delava
<[nitro]> sam bol pocas zadnje cajte :)
<[nitro]> in to vse pod ubuntu oba
<slax0r> ja tolk glej da bom v creditsih, ane :D
<[nitro]> hehe no problem sam ne vem kdaj bo :)
<[nitro]> mam do zdej enih nepopolnih 6 min od 2 ure al 1.30 ure :)
<[nitro]> materiala pa je
<[nitro]> resnicna zgodba o mladi sraki z imenom kikom ki jo je moj frend vzgoju od malega do velikega in spustu potem v svobodo
<slax0r> kul :)
<[nitro]> se ze zeni itd in se vraca na mesto
<[nitro]> kiko
<[nitro]> cak mam en klip na youtube bom ti dal link sam mal sam to je sam en odsek
<[nitro]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiRoilrgkHs .. poglejte si sam zvok je bol potiho
<Pepelka> Kiko se uči leteti - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Moje ime je Kiko, sem mlada sraka, po domače domača sraka ali znanstveno pica pica. Neznam še leteti, zato imam pomoč pri tem. Videvali me boste v prihodnje ...«
<[nitro]> mal glasneje dejte zvocnike
<[nitro]> sam to je snemano s tablico drugo je z sony
<[nitro]> frend je dobu maile iz enga faksa da ne morjo verjet kak nam je to uspelo
<[nitro]> pri tem posnetku se ni letela je pa cez par dni pobegnila in vzeletela kmal potem je postala free :)ž
<[nitro]> kolega je po sosednjih balkonih jo reseval in jo nasreco primu :)
<speed-> guten morgen
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaq251c7kiY
<Pepelka> Bosch - Stop The Roadkill - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The right wiper blades could save an innocent animal’s life. Do your part to stop the roadkill and upgrade to Bosch ICON wiper blades. Check out www.stopther...«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Foxygen - San Francisco. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtdWGGpvY1s
<CrazyLemon> http://beta.speedtest.net/
<Pepelka> Ookla's Speedtest
<CrazyLemon> no more flash!!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXCJTPkizjM
<Pepelka> Best of: Soočenje referendum o zakonski zvezi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Argumenti nasprotnikov Zakona o zakonski zvezi govorijo sami zase. Čas je ZA konec teh neumnosti!«
<speed-> buut we all loved flash :p
<slax0r> no we didn't, you did :P
<slax0r> you sadist :P
<CrazyLemon> he said loved! the love is long gone!
<speed-> se ga mam malo rad
<speed-> :)
<speed-> 'malo'
<slax0r> I said did
<speed-> ne ne dober je bil
<speed-> prizadet totalka
<speed-> ali dober :)
<slax0r> skoraj kot php ^^
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ti hater
<speed-> https://goo.gl/FjaxC3
<speed-> heh kaksa dobra finta :)
<msev-> a ste gledal un soočenje k je bla ena lezbična "mamica"
<msev-> pa en mlad krščansko obarvan odvetnik
<msev-> kaj ga je verbalno uničla, tipson je skoz jeclov sploh ni znov odgovort nazaj :D
<msev-> bi si predstavlal kj druzga od odvetnika
<Matthai> url pls
<msev-> nimam url-ja k sm gledov na tv, na poptv
<msev-> pa že neki časa nazaj je blo
<dz0ny> msev-: ne sej je bil tud tuki
<dz0ny> ne bit mišoglavi al neki tazga je izjavil
<dz0ny> slepomišit :D
<dz0ny> https://anders.unix.se/2015/12/10/screenshots-from-developers--2002-vs.-2015/
<Pepelka> Screenshots from developers: 2002 vs. 2015 | Anders Jensen-Urstad
<Pepelka> »Same people, 13 years later.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rainbow is for sissies :p
<msev-> lol
<msev-> :)
<msev-> loh tut da je prvo besedo reku
<msev-> si neb nč čudnga mislu haha
<anny_> dan
<napsy> lp
<anny_> 31 uporab nikov :)
<anny_> *zdobbie faints*
<msev-> a je to maximum ever
<anny_> max je 33
<anny_> blizu
<anny_> ima kdo izkušnje z rootanjem Androida?
<dz0ny> kr vsi bi reku :)
<dz0ny> tle
<anny_> torej khm, z jailbraikanjem
<dz0ny> thats little harder
<anny_> moj fon je še v garanciji in če ga rootam bo šla papa
<anny_> ampak celo to slamje mi gre na jetra
<dz0ny> anny_: kater phone?
<anny_> kitajc :)
<dz0ny> k z 4.1 maš opcijo disable app
<anny_> 4.4.2
<lynxlynxlynx> naslednji torek sta v d-placu dve stvari: ob 11h vodena razstava, kasneje pa dogodek na temo informacijske družbe
<lynxlynxlynx> tam bo inepa, pina, lugos, studio12 ...
<anny_> lynxlynxlynx - je kje program?
<anny_> dz0ny, rada bi uporabila DriveDroid za kar moram imet dostop v root
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: lugos?
<dz0ny> anny_: probi z towelroot
<msev-> pol pa hitr navabte folk iz slo-techa
<msev-> da podremo rekord
<slax0r> dz0ny: kul link ^^
<msev-> bom js navabu :D
<slax0r> najjaci je response od RMS :D
<dz0ny> he still can't make screenshot
<anny_> dz0ny, thx
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj pa maš?
<anny_> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> anny_: a za oboje al ?
<anny_> ne razumem
<anny_> aja, za oboje
<anny_> garancija poteče aprila
<dz0ny> anny_: model telefona
<anny_> https://www.mimovrste.com/gsm-telefoni/prestigio-gsm-telefon-multiphone-5503-duo?v=672536
<Pepelka> Prestigio GSM telefon MultiPhone 5503 DUO | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Pametni telefon Prestigio MultiPhone 5503 DUO vam ponuja izjemno dolgo življenjsko dobo baterije, katere kapaciteta je kar 4000 mAh. Telefon uporablja štirijedrni procesor s taktom 1,3 GHz, 1 GB vgrajenega delavnega pomnilnika.«
<lynxlynxlynx> anny_: https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/t31.0-8/c0.158.851.315/p851x315/12339188_926746857361175_569905855123135474_o.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.facebook.com/events/555516014600377/
<Pepelka> Uporabna spletna znanja in programske rešitve za nevladne organizacije ter financiranje projektov NVO na področju informacijske družbe | Facebook
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, ni isti torek
<anny_> hvala :P
<napsy> http://s9.postimg.org/3v35bgnlr/go1_6_gc.png
<napsy> fcking insane
<anny_> what the hell is that?
<CrazyLemon> dots..all over the place!
<CrazyLemon> freaking dots!
<anny_> hell no!
<napsy> pause time pri garbage collectorju
<anny_> jap
<anny_> ubila bom fon
<anny_> wish me luck!
<napsy> sploh ne stekam ko lahka dosezejo to
<CrazyLemon> anny_ good luck!
<anny_> *anny poljubi krejzija za srečo
<CrazyLemon> awww :$
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/crDJKD8
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa bos res ubila telefon.. paper weight bo ratal :P
<anny_> hihi
<anny_> kako ljubiiiim ta sistem
<anny_> nikoli, nikoli ni dolgčas
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce rabis paper weight ali pa door stopper mogoce niti ni tak slaba ideja potem ubit telefon :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ane :D
<CrazyLemon> just kill the fcker :p
<slax0r> KILL IT WITH FIRE!
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> kdaj pridš po pasto
<slax0r> just, not too much fire
<anny_> http://adorablelife.tumblr.com/post/12034528393/craftstuff-via-animals-this-ginger-kitten
<Pepelka> So adorable.. : craftstuff: (via Animals / This ginger kitten...
<Pepelka> »craftstuff:“ (via Animals / This ginger kitten named Garfield seemed to believe it was invisible as it covered one eye with a paw and sat in a flower pot to hide from a large dog.)”«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ej..ne vem?
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj..a imaš preveč paste pa nimaš več placa na polici?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<pitastrudl> ja nerabim je ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS-ErOKpO4E
<Pepelka> Nick Offerman's 'Yule Log' - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Enjoy 45 minutes of uninterrupted Lagavulin™ Single Malt Scotch Whisky-drinking bliss with Nick Offerman by the Yule Log Fireplace… and you don’t even need t...«
<CrazyLemon> 2 mio ogledov..v 9 dneh
<napsy> This video may be inappropriate for some users.
<napsy> y?
<CrazyLemon> napsy its SFW
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> Kako se rece Pogodba/contract po Srbsko ? Zajam ?
<anny_> ugovor
<anny_> zajam je hrvaščina
<yang> ok
<yang> Mnogo ti hvala
<anny_> nema na čemu
<Matthai> a ni puno ti hvala :-)
<anny_> hrvaško
<anny_> oboje se malce prekriva
<anny_> pujsamo...lep vikend vsem
<CrazyLemon> ugovor je tudi hrvaško
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @11/12/2015 16:58:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.76+N,+14.85+E
<[nitro]> dober večer ... slax0r si tukaj ?
<idioterna> a dze zdobbie
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js grem morit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-connect-your-android-device-on-linux/
<CrazyLemon> what in the world is this guy talking about
<CrazyLemon> priklopiš telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zdobbie osvaja Å¡panke/ce
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> prlet pol ti :)
<pitastrudl> kaj rezance daš v vodo ko pristaviš vodo na štedilnik ali počakam da voda zavre
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl počakaš da zavre
<pitastrudl> ok
<upd> testenine se vedno tko kuhajo!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa on ve..on je Å¡tudent
<CrazyLemon> on je testenine samo na bone
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> mah kake bone
<pitastrudl> cenejš je brez bonov lol
<pitastrudl> doplačila so tm okol 3€ vedno ane
<pitastrudl> ugotovu sm tut da
<pitastrudl> 125g rezacenv je mal preveč za juho, za eno osebo
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pa pol litra vode
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> lol
<Sky[x]> ?
<dz0ny> 19:55	<pitastrudl>	ugotovu sm tut da
<dz0ny> 19:55	<pitastrudl>	125g rezacenv je mal preveč za juho, za eno osebo
<dz0ny> 19:55	<pitastrudl>	:D
<dz0ny> 19:56	<pitastrudl>	pa pol litra vode
<dz0ny> skor je močnik naredu
<pitastrudl> dz0ny, kaj je to močnik
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl fyi..sej imaš tiste instant juhe za like € or smth
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> tko 3€ so
<pitastrudl> aja ne
<pitastrudl> tisto je baje za en k
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl baje
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni..čist ok je
<CrazyLemon> če bi rad mal več rezancev pač sam dodaš
<pitastrudl> a misliš tiste ki naliješ notri vodo
<pitastrudl> pa je to to
<pitastrudl> instant noodles
<pitastrudl> ker če to misliš je tisto tko 3€ pa se naješ od tega sam zarad tistih koncentratov k so notr
<pitastrudl> tuki sm pa dau tko 4€ za 500g rezacenv pa 12 kock zelenjavne juhe, pa mam tko za ene 5-6 obrokov
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> mislim na instant juhe
<CrazyLemon> ki jih kuhas tam 5-8min
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da se od tistega ne naješ :)
<pitastrudl> ja sej to isto kuhaš
<pitastrudl> 5 min kuhaš rezance
<pitastrudl> po 4ih minutah daš notr kocko
<msev-> ej kaj to pomen da je nek pin interrupt
<msev-> "Å¡ola kodiranja za mseva" :D
<upd> ?
<dz0ny> msev-: pin lahko nastaviš da nekaj pokliče (recmo funkcijo)
<dz0ny> ko gre signal na vhodu čez določeno stanje
<dz0ny> recmo iz 0 v 1 ali obratno
<msev-> gotcha
<msev-> da ubistvu sistem počiva umes lahko npr
<msev-> pol k se pa neki zgodi npr. da dežuje pa moisture senzor ma digital output, pa da 1 namest 0, pa se pol to naprej sporoči
<msev-> kul :D
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> https://github.com/squix78/MAX7219LedMatrix/blob/master/examples/AnimateText/AnimateText.ino a lahko direkt iz tega veš da je 400 cajt?
<Pepelka> MAX7219LedMatrix/AnimateText.ino at master · squix78/MAX7219LedMatrix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »MAX7219LedMatrix - Library for the ESP8266 on Arduino IDE displaying text on multiple 8x8 led matrices«
<msev-> k tm notr v delayu vem da je cajt 50ms
<dz0ny> not rly
<dz0ny> loop je nekje 50-80ns
<dz0ny> tle Å¡teje do 400 iteracij loopa
<dz0ny> in potem neki xtra pokaže
<dz0ny> ni to delay 400 :)
<dz0ny> msev-: interrupt se uporablja za rs232
<msev-> aha
<dz0ny> un serial interface
<msev-> ka pa je fora x=x+1
<dz0ny> prištej 1 v x sprejemljivko
<dz0ny> msev-: lol
<msev-> ja sam zakaj to kaj je fora tega :)
<dz0ny> late hour?
<msev-> jp haha :)
<dz0ny> jah lahko bi napisal x++
<dz0ny> noob i guess
<msev-> vem sam nerazumem zakaj to dela :)
<dz0ny> jaz tud ne
<dz0ny> njegova muha
<dz0ny> :>
<msev-> aja lol
<msev-> so strange much wow
<msev-> :)
<dz0ny> mogoče tist lcd rab 200ms da se umiri
<msev-> maybe :)
<dz0ny> k lcd je ponavad serijski krmiliš
<msev-> tkole zgleda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyQ0gtkVfAc
<Pepelka> MAX7219 & ESP8266 & Arduino IDE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://blog.squix.ch/2015/04/esp8266arduino-max7219-8x8-led-matrix.html«
<dz0ny> k drugač bi blo 256 žic povezanih
<dz0ny> that will be it
<dz0ny> po moje je hotu ujet osveževanje in ga je tko
<msev-> a mislš da lahko tut kj druzga narišem k črke :)
<dz0ny> noobish but it works
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> kolk je to ledic
<msev-> sam pol vrjetn nemorm uporabt te njegove knjižnce
<msev-> razn če pač rišem te (x.x)
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> tele črko so drugač 8 bitni font
<dz0ny> če pogledaš bo nekje ena velka tabela
<dz0ny> kaj mora poslat da se izpiše a
<msev-> aha
<msev-> pol jih ubistvu tm lahko spremenim slikce
<msev-> pa pač pod a pošljem kj druzga
<msev-> :D
<msev-> najs
<dz0ny> kr češ ja :)
<msev-> al pa pod kero kol drugo črko
<msev-> fajn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, ti si car
<msev-> brez da bi sploh gledov kodo dojameš
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: baje da sem v Å¡olo hodu :>
<msev-> https://github.com/squix78/MAX7219LedMatrix/blob/master/cp437font.h  shizzle dizzle tole ne zgleda berljivo :D
<dz0ny> in sem mogu vse to z 0 narest
<Pepelka> MAX7219LedMatrix/cp437font.h at master · squix78/MAX7219LedMatrix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »MAX7219LedMatrix - Library for the ESP8266 on Arduino IDE displaying text on multiple 8x8 led matrices«
<dz0ny> { 0x00, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00 }, // ' ' :)
<dz0ny> ta je najblj
<dz0ny> torej 8 vrtic kolkr je Å¡irok ta lcd
<msev-> heh..a to je hexadecimaln zapis al kko se že reče
<dz0ny> jp
<msev-> pol si lah prevedem v online converterju
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> pa pol zrišeš :D
<msev-> zanimiv je da iz tok mal argumentov lah zriše celo črko
<dz0ny> ja če prevedš je to ravno 16 ledic
<dz0ny> kolkr je dolga zadeva
<dz0ny> torej FF prše vseh 16 ledic or 1111111111111111
<dz0ny> ugotov kaj pržge 0xBABA 0xFAFA 0xBABA 0xFAFA
<dz0ny> grem spat
<dz0ny> ln
<msev-> lahko noč :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-12
<anny_> dan
<anny_> dan
<anny_> need help
<anny_> kot ponavadi :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> nism se naredu gifa
<idioterna> tko da ti ga ne morm pejstnt
<idioterna> ampak ti kr povej kaj te tare
<anny_> zvok ne dela po instalaciji os
<Matthai> a naprave ti prepozna?
<anny_> takoj ko sem namestila os je bilo slišat na yt vendar bolj v hrešči obliki
<Matthai> kaj pa reče alsamixer v konzoli?
<anny_> potem sem nekaj mutila s ppa in možno da sem zbirasala kaj več kot je treba
<anny_> kateri podatek v alsamixerju je relevanten?
<Matthai> odpri, pa daj vse na ful
<Matthai> se pravi vse outpute na ful
<idioterna> a imas pulseaudio?
<idioterna> ps aux | grep pulse
<idioterna> ce izpise pulseaudio, potem ti laufa
<Matthai> pulseaudio --check
<Matthai> pulseaudio -D - s tem restrtaš pulseaudio
<anny_> https://www.anony.ws/image/JmBM
<Pepelka> Zaslonska slika 2015 12 12 09:55:20 - Anony.ws
<Pepelka> »Image Zaslonska slika 2015 12 12 09:55:20 hosted in Anony.ws«
<Matthai> ali pa sudo service pulseaudio restart
<idioterna> ta mixer zgleda kot da bi moralo delat
<anny_> lanestr+  2966  0.0  0.8 101656  8868 ?        S<l  09:51   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<anny_> lanestr+  2966  0.0  0.8 101656  8868 ?        S<l  09:51   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<anny_> lanestr+  2966  0.0  0.8 101656  8868 ?        S<l  09:51   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<anny_> lanestr+  2966  0.0  0.8 101656  8868 ?        S<l  09:51   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<anny_> lanestr+  2966  0.0  0.8 101656  8868 ?        S<l  09:51   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<anny_> pulseaudio start/running, process 3130
<anny_> pulseaudio start/running, process 3130
<anny_> pulseaudio start/running, process 3130
<anny_> vse dela, sliši se nič
<anny_> ops
<anny_> too much
<matjaz> poskusi še slušalke priklopit, če na slušalke dela
<anny_> em ja
<anny_> moram poiskat
<anny_> ne dela
<anny_> nekaj sem izklopila
<anny_> samo kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zvok!
<anny_> ja ja
<anny_> fyi, to je comp od ene od 4 ženskih uporabnic linuxa
<idioterna> anny_: poisci en .wav file in ga poskusi z aplay predvajat direkt na zvocno kartico
<matjaz> probi izklopit pulse, če dela v alsa only
<idioterna> aplay -l ti izpise vse naprave
<idioterna> ki jih linux prepozna
<anny_> kartica 0: Intel [HDA Intel], naprava 0: AD1981 Analog [AD1981 Analog]
<anny_>   Podnaprave: 1/1
<anny_>   Podnaprava #0: subdevice #0
<anny_> kartica 0: Intel [HDA Intel], naprava 1: AD1981 Digital [AD1981 Digital]
<anny_>   Podnaprave: 1/1
<anny_>   Podnaprava #0: subdevice #0
<idioterna> a ti dam nekam .wav file
<anny_> če nam ne bo uspelo ugotoviti bo ena ženska manj :P
<anny_> bom pobrala z neta
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/piroriroriin.wav
<idioterna> tole loh
<CrazyLemon> sej je privzeto en .wav file na sistemu
<CrazyLemon> for testing purposes
<idioterna> kje pa je?>
<CrazyLemon> ne vem na pamet :P bo zdaj find povedal
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<idioterna> /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<idioterna> /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<CrazyLemon> tam ja
<anny_> slišim ampak zeeeelo potiho
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pojdi v alsa mixer pa dej main bl na glas
<idioterna> napisi
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu vse daj na glas
<idioterna> while true ; do aplay piroriroriin.wav ; done
<idioterna> in potem alsamixer v drugem oknu
<idioterna> in poskusi najt tisto kar da bolj na glas
<anny_> zelo zelo potiho
<idioterna> mogoce pa k sosedom na zvocnike streama ta device :)
<anny_> zvok dela, ampak če je nad 100%
<anny_> hrešči
<idioterna> ja nekje mora bit eno stikalo
<anny_> no help with that
<idioterna> al pa neki podobnga
<idioterna> mal tab prtiskej tut
<idioterna> pa nekje mas tut za zvocno kartico izbrat
<anny_> tipkovnica se ne odziva na bližnjice
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je pa zlo cudn da se ne bi
<anny_> ctrl+alt+t sploh ne dela
<anny_> ampak zdaj je vsaj zvok slišat!!!
<anny_> ženska je imela 13.04 ubuntu, vsa dovoljenja zakljenjena, vključno z wifijem
<anny_> admin geslo izgubljeno
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a si dala 14.04 gor?
<anny_> flash ni delal, skype
<anny_> ja
<anny_> evo, zdaj ji nesem komp bo ful vesela
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> ej kaj si nardila
<idioterna> da je zacel zvok delat
<anny_> zvišala jakost
<idioterna> a na ksnm xy kanalu?
<idioterna> al zakaj ti prej to ni funkcioniral
<anny_> pojma nimam
<anny_> čudno
<anny_> komp star 9 let
<anny_> evo, pa sem vrnila malo linux karme :P
<Matthai> drugače admin geslo lahko obnoviš
<anny_> ja, to so nam pokazali na red hat tečaju
<anny_> overkill v tem trenutku zame
<Matthai> v ubuntu se logiraš v safe mode
<anny_> treba je uloviti pravi trenutek
<Matthai> na začetku je treba pritisnit f8 ali neki
<Matthai> potem pa rečeš paswd in je to to
<CrazyLemon> lol? a je to kot utrinek? če ga ne ujameš v pravem trenutku its lost for ever? :D
<anny_> ok, to ni bilo čisto to
<anny_> Krejzi ne delaj se norca no
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne delam se..sam sprašujem če je tko na redhatu :D
<anny_> razložim kdaj drugič
<idioterna> v grub menu mors prit
<idioterna> kar zna bit kr tezko
<idioterna> lazje je z usb zbootat in mountat root
<idioterna> pa zamenjat geslo
<anny_> no to kar pravi idioterna
<Matthai> razen če je uporabljeno šifriranje.. pol se pa še malo zakomplicira :-)
<CrazyLemon> pritiskaš shift ves čas pa ne moreš falit :)
<anny_> z rm rf tudi ne :P
<idioterna> hehe
<anny_> pičim zdaj s kompom
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> sploh mi ni jasno za kaj se je Å¡lo ampak ok
<idioterna> prit se pol kej kregat o zakonski zvezi
<anny_> sem že vajena
<anny_> ne bi, raje lobiram po svoji socialni mreži
<idioterna> a kej pejstas un "proti" video od soocenja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://openai.com/blog/introducing-openai/
<Pepelka> OpenAI
<Pepelka> »OpenAI is a non-profit artificial intelligence group.«
<idioterna> un je kr hud :)
<anny_> pogledam ob priložnosti
<idioterna> lih mi je gif uploadal
<idioterna> ampak je 300 mega
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/proti.gif
<anny_> papa
<Sky[x]> dn
<Sky[x]> dan*
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<Sky[x]> dorina z domacico pa ni dobra
<Sky[x]> je una z napolitanko boljs :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<idioterna> ma vse te new age domacice so fake
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.8°C @12.12.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:07, Kulminacija: 11:00:00, Sončni zahod: 15:22:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> aja dorina z domacico pa pojma nimam kasna je
<idioterna> vem da mi una integral ni vsec
<idioterna> pa una s temno cokolado tut ne
<Sky[x]> men je dorina z keksom dobra pa z napolitanko
<Sky[x]> zdjle morm pa nginx skonfigurirat prov ce mi bo ratal :>
<Sky[x]> conditional proxy_pass delam, pa mi kr / vraca response names proxy_pass
<CrazyLemon> meni nobena dorina ni vsec :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: pejstn config
<idioterna> oz. najprej razloz kaj tocn rabs :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna: prvo morm ugotovit kaj hudica ima docker-machine kot je strace
<Sky[x]> strace je fajn k takoj vids kva sej zgodl kje, pa vse response
<idioterna> ja strace ma
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> pozenes strace pa vids
<[nitro]> jutro
<Sky[x]> niam strace ravno to je problem :)
<[nitro]> stara grafika mi spet dela ocitno ni mi dalo miru sm jo ponovno vgradu :)
<idioterna> ja instaliri strace
<[nitro]> sam edin neki je .. ventilator je glasnejsi mal a ve kdo zakaj .. mislim da je bil prej tišji ...
<Sky[x]> idioterna: niti apt-get nimas :)
<idioterna> a mas curl :)
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] zaradi gonilnikov je ventilator glasnejši oziroma se večkrat zavrti ko mogoče to ni potrebno
<CrazyLemon> stara grafika == ni najboljša podpora
<CrazyLemon> sicer če te preveč moti se lahko igraš z fancontrol pa naštimaš na koliko % naj se vrti
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahko da bo zadeva še slabša :)
<[nitro]> ok tnx CrazyLemon ocitno vseeno dela dokler nebo nove upam da vsaj se neki dela :)
<[nitro]> mi dela spet hdmi
<[nitro]> 340 driver
<matjaz> a je možno v Ubuntu GUI installerju določit btrfs subvolume?
<matjaz> mislim da ne, ne?
<Sky[x]> idioterna: sem resil sedaj tist nginx problem, vseeno hvala ;)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> napis kva si naredu, da bomo drugim znal povedat :)
<Sky[x]> ubistvu ni je cache vracal ves cas :)
<Sky[x]> drugace pa if() pa proxy_pass notr in zatem takoj break;
<Sky[x]> in zadeva lepo del
<Sky[x]> dela*
<tadej> re
<tadej> kako iz githuba direkt instaliram paket?
<Sky[x]> pismo
<Sky[x]> 1.5s zadeva rab da resize slike nardi pa vrn response
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam kera je najboljsa moznost kako spravt sliko v github readme, kaksni so kej vasi predlogi?
<Sky[x]> relhttps://help.github.com/articles/relative-links-in-readmes/
<Pepelka> Relative links in READMEs - User Documentation
<Pepelka> »The README has always held the spotlight in a GitHub repository. You can define relative links in your README to help readers navigate to other files in your repository. A relative link is a link tha…«
<Sky[x]> ce komu se prav pride :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: sam mors pazit
<idioterna> if ni if v nginx configu
<idioterna> https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/depth/ifisevil/
<Pepelka> If Is Evil | NGINX
<Sky[x]> tnx to si bom pa prebral
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] uporabi markdown tag za sliko pa je to to :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: sem ja :)
 * CrazyLemon naredu 50km today \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151212_141614.jpg
<idioterna> o nice
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu slika glede na to da nism vidu kaj slikam zaradi sonca
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/nonononono.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/675417047917043713 same .gif ?
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "K mi reče u Olimpiji da je nestalo pica bureka i da se šele peče. https://t.co/Gc5CsHO4YB"
<CrazyLemon> ne ni..pri tebi ima odprta usta
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa zaprta
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/proti.gif
<idioterna> je cel mashup
<yang> Got Bieber ? https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/11985-biebercoin-brc-information/
<Pepelka> BieberCoin BRC Information - Cryptocoin Announcements - CryptoCoinTalk
<Pepelka> »Page 1 of 5 - BieberCoin BRC Information - posted in Cryptocoin Announcements:  BIEBERCOIN BRC Think you the number one Bieber fan? If the answer is yes then you have to get hold of some Biebercoin’s so you can show off just how much of a fan you are. If you hear anyone ask you “Got Bieber?” then you can show off your own Biebercoin digital wallet and be trending all the way to the bank. Mine Bieber.Trade Bieber.Own Bieber. To find out h
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/begunska-kriza/istrani-zica-ob-dragonji-je-popolna-norost/380929
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> Istrani: Žica ob Dragonji je popolna norost :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Reka Dragonja je nedaleč stran od mejnega prehoda začela dobivati jekleni obod.«
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<Matthai_> ni norost...
<Matthai_> če si prodajalec žice :-)
<matjaz> danes sta mi dve awesome zadevi požrli cel dan
<matjaz> https://github.com/lotrfan/cope
<Pepelka> lotrfan/cope · GitHub
<Pepelka> »cope - A colourful wrapper for terminal programs«
<matjaz> https://github.com/nojhan/colout
<Pepelka> nojhan/colout · GitHub
<Pepelka> »colout - Color text streams with this simple command«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ žal nisem prodajalec žice :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you like colors dont you :D
<matjaz> yup :D
<matjaz> zdej je ves terminal v barvah
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: idioterna: https://cloudcraft.co/
<Pepelka> Cloudcraft - Draw AWS diagrams
<Pepelka> »Draw AWS diagrams with Cloudcraft: Snap together components like EC2s and ELBs on an isometric grid«
<idioterna> o tenks
<idioterna> zgleda kr nice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sy-TJvbtLE
<Pepelka> Cyclist hit the train Poland Opole - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<Pepelka> »Inattentive cyclist hit the train, almost die...«
<idioterna> wtf a to je mel slusalke al kva
<idioterna> ni mi jasn kko loh ne sliss da tracnce zvizgajo
<CrazyLemon> js tudi imam slusalke gor pa slisim avte ko se priblizujejo
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem danes 2x tudi vlak..pa čeprav nism bil na prehodu :D
<idioterna> mogoce ma uibr glasno muziko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cycling-science.si/o-nas.html
<Pepelka> Znanost v Kolesarstvo
<yang> [EFNet] -!- - efnet.port80.se Message of the Day -
<yang> [EFNet] -!- - THE INTERNET IS FULL. FUCK OFF.
<msev-> dz0ny, pol če boš mel cajt :) za nadaljevanje diskusije hehe :)...loh grem pa probat angležom težit :D
<msev-> dzony so mi že angleži razložil :)
<CrazyLemon> yay za angleže
<msev-> yaya
<msev-> ubistvu nism dojeu da je to reprezentacija za binarn data
<msev-> in da so pol te 1ke in 0le reprezentacija pržganih in ugasnenih ledic
<CrazyLemon> sej ti je včeraj dz0ny to napisal
<msev-> vem sam ga nism dojeu :D
<msev-> no zj pa dojamem kaj je fora :)
<msev-> tko da ql
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :p
<msev-> hold ur horses :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  J od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @13/12/2015 00:31:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.54+N,+14.35+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-13
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  Z od LITIJE @13/12/2015 07:33:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.75+E
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> yes it is
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @13.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:57, Kulminacija: 11:00:28, Sončni zahod: 15:22:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  V od NOVEGA MESTA @13/12/2015 12:39:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.22+E
<krowniq> živjo! potreboval bi pomoč pri "prepakiranju" squashfs filesystema, ki se nahaja na live cdju. namestiti želim en program, kar mi sicer uspe, vendar ko poženem mksquashfs in vse skupaj skopiram nazaj na livecd, stvar ne deluje več. sem probal samo unsquashfs in mksquashfs na original datoteke, pa je ista težava. kje bi lahko bil problem?
<osho0000> Oj, če bi hotel povečati pokritost wifi signala do sosednje stavbe, kjer zdaj komaj se vidi moje wifi omrežje, bi mogel dodati en router v sosednjo stavbo ne?. Kateri je najboljš nači za to narediti?
<matjaz> lahko bi zamenjal obstoječega z močnejšim, ne vem pa, če ti kaj pomaga router v sosednji stavbi, ki ti samo podaljšuje slab signal
<osho0000> aha zdaj imam lnksys wrt54gs.. ja s tel in prenosnikom komaj vidi signal. Sem mislil da routej bi imel močnejši spremenik signalov
<osho0000> kar sem do zdaj razumel bi moral dodati en router in instalirati gor ddwrt in ga nastaviti to repeator. Signal je dovolj močan.. sem preveril-75dB
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 15.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @13/12/2015 14:26:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+16.23+E
<CrazyLemon> another 30 km! matr ta zima je zakon :D
<idioterna> ane
<idioterna> se bos zacel zavzemat za grobar warming
<matjaz> ej, a je možno spremenit končnico lokalne domene, ki jo določi avahi?
<matjaz> zdej mam pol računalnikov na .local pol pa na .lan
<matjaz> in moj OCD tega ne dovoli
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mhm :D i'm not hating it :>
<CrazyLemon> matjaz its linux..vse je mogoče :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, možgani me že bolijo
<matjaz> pojma nimam kje
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> je pa res, da bi znal bit router problem, da nastavlja .lan domene
<matjaz> ker dva PCja sta povezana direktno s kablom, se lepo lovita na .local
<matjaz> ko pa z laptopom hočem na WLANu preko .local, pa ne gre
<matjaz> gre preko .lan
<matjaz> kje pa ubutnu to sploh nastavlja?
<matjaz> v avahi-daemon.conf je zakomentirana vrstica, default je potem .local, broadcasr na omrežju pa postane .lan
<matjaz> definitivno je router kriv
<matjaz> fak
<CrazyLemon> matjaz router ja :)
<CrazyLemon> če imaš openwrt je v dhcp.confu
<CrazyLemon> option-domain pa option-local
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<matjaz> ja, ne bo Å¡lo
<matjaz> default Amis bullshit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pol pa spremeni da avahi dodeli .lan in ne .local :D
<matjaz> !!!
<matjaz> sam res!
<CrazyLemon> !!ja!!
<matjaz> tricky je tale avahi
<matjaz> če spremenim domeno na .lan ne dela nič
<matjaz> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/avahi/2006-February/000517.html
<Pepelka> [avahi] Setup troubles
<matjaz> točno ta problem
<Sky[x]> a ni tko da chrome blokira ene domene v povzavi z localhost?
<Sky[x]> dev.localhost mislim da
<CrazyLemon> torej od sestre laptop ki ima 'pokvarjen procesor' se normalno prižge in dela..no dokler se posledično zaradi razloga X ne ugasne :)
<CrazyLemon> približno 20min dela (idle) in potem se ugasne
<CrazyLemon> a ima windows kak fancontrol ali kaj podobnega?
<Sky[x]> sej obstajajo programi
<Sky[x]> potegni dol pa bos vidu
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kaj vse si pa ze poskusil?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] fse!
<Sky[x]> kaj logi pravijo?
<CrazyLemon> kakšni logi?
<CrazyLemon> a windows ima loge?
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> in se ohranijo tudi po shutdownu?
<Sky[x]> to pa nv :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: xp/ubuntu daj gor da vidis ce tam dela :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sm bootal ubuntu prek live usbja
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kako pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> sej prej sm že testiral prek live usbja pa je tudi crknu med testom
<Sky[x]> in s je tudi ugasnil?
<Sky[x]> hm..
<Sky[x]> sam umre brez BSOD?
<krt57> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/video-neverjetno-pri-trku-z-vlakom-utrpel-le-lazje-poskodbe.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Neverjetno: pri trku z vlakom utrpel le lažje poškodbe
<Pepelka> »Poljske železnice so v javnost posredovale grozljiv posnetek, v opozorilo vsem, naj nikar ne prečkajo železniških tirov ob spuščenih zapornicah. Kolesar je trk preživel, utrpel je le lažje poškodbe. Je pa dobil globo.«
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] yup..shutdown pač with no warning
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo mi je tudi da pravi da ima en core za cca 10° višjo temperaturo kot tadrugi
<CrazyLemon> evo zdaj se je spet ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu live usb
<CrazyLemon> med predvajanjem youtube videa
<CrazyLemon> zalaufa fan in se ugasne
<dz0ny> a fan si že zamenjal?
<dz0ny> k mrbit je pa kej njim narobe
<dz0ny> ponavad ma matična short-circuit zaščito
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tomsguide.com/forum/81096-35-acer-aspire-5741g-booting-shuts-starting#7815445
<Pepelka> Acer Aspire 5741g Not Booting shuts down without starting - Acer - Laptop Tech Support
<Pepelka> »Acer Aspire 5741G Intel Core i5-430 M processor 2.26Ghz, 3mb L3 Cache - 6 cell Li-ion batery 4Gb Memory ATI Mobility Radeon HD Problem:Turns on for a few seconds before switching off- each tim«
<CrazyLemon> nism nič menjal.. ne bom vlagal denarja v to če nism prepričan v katerem grmu zajec tiči :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the ridiculous 6
<jabuk> The Ridiculous 6 (2015)  Comedy Western
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.2/10 (4,196 glasov) MT: 17/100
<jabuk> An outlaw who was raised by Native Americans discovers that he has five half-brothers; together the men go on a mission to find their wayward, deadbeat dad.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4288918041/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2479478/
<matjaz> tole bo top http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3460252/?ref_=nm_flmg_wr_2
<Pepelka> The Hateful Eight (2015) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Quentin Tarantino. With Channing Tatum, Samuel L. Jackson, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Kurt Russell. In post-Civil War Wyoming, bounty hunters try to find shelter during a blizzard but get involved in a plot of betrayal and deception. Will they survive?«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb heist
<jabuk> Heist (2015) 93 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.1/10 (4,802 glasov) MT: 37/100
<jabuk> A father is without the means to pay for his daughter's medical treatment. As a last resort, he partners with a greedy co-worker to rob a casino. When things go awry they're forced to hijack a city bus.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi100971289/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3276924/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zgleda kr kul ja
<matjaz> tarantino pač :)
<matjaz> .imdb x-men apocalypse
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> :OO
<CrazyLemon> .imdb x-men
<matjaz> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny matjaz je killal jabuka
<matjaz> .yt shaggy wasn't me
<matjaz> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://paste.sh/vHOqcDRn#qlEmBig4b-V1MOTpMMKtdaIK
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<Bilko> dober večer
<Bilko> a kdo tukaj uporablja google slides?
<Bilko> oziroma google presentation?
<Sky[x]> not yet
<Bilko> moram naštimat robove, pa ne najdem možnosti
<Bilko> hočem se izognit winsom in powerpointu pa poskušam s tem googlovim orodjem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanr ga heca
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<CrazyLemon> imdb enkrat najde american pie
<CrazyLemon> drugič ne pa je vse null
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: waf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny good boy?
<dz0ny> anti scraping :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..sam zdaj mi najde american pie pa so vsi ostali hiti null :D
<dz0ny> http://www.omdbapi.com/ ?
<Pepelka> OMDb API - The Open Movie Database
<dz0ny> http://www.omdbapi.com/?t=American+Pie&y=&plot=short&r=json
<Bilko> a kdo ve, se da v powerpointu naštimat robove?.....tukaj ima žena v navodilih "Robovi: levi rob 3,5 cm, ostali 2,5 cm)
 * CrazyLemon ne uporablja powerpointa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny my test did not fail
<CrazyLemon> tests*
<Bilko> v google slides ne najdem te možnosti...powerpoint online tudi ne....nevem ali ima sploh microsoft powerpoint to ....oziroma kaj hoče ta model..
<CrazyLemon> tale wrecker je ratal hiter
<dz0ny> Bilko: pogled strani :)
<dz0ny> Datoteka nekje
<CrazyLemon> .imdb x-men
<jabuk1> Mozje X (2000) 104 min Action,Adventure,Sci,Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.4/10 (417,583 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk1> Two mutants come to a private academy for their kind whose resident superhero team must oppose a terrorist organization with similar powers.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi339519001/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120903/
<CrazyLemon> it didnt crash..so yay?
<dz0ny> it almost raced :>
<CrazyLemon> almost!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb x-men apocalypse
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb x-men: apocalypse
<jabuk1> X-Men: Apocalypse (2016)  Action,Adventure,Fantasy
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> The plot is unknown at this time.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3761877529/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3385516/
<Bilko> dz0ny: priprava strani je edino...sam tam nastimaš velikost strani in ne robov
<CrazyLemon> i'm happy with that!
<dz0ny> Bilko: pol maš še predloga mode
<dz0ny> kjer urejaš samo predlogo
<dz0ny> nekej pod oblikovanje
 * dz0ny nisem tega delal 5+ let
<Bilko> ne najdem te možnosti. Malo dvomim da sploh obstaja....jao res mi ni winsov dajat gor zaradi tega!
<slax0r> hi rabim mal halp
<slax0r> ravnokar sm installiru win 7, vse spokonfiguriral itd
<jabuk1> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<slax0r> in potem installiral debian 8
<CrazyLemon> why win7... why deb 8
<slax0r> ko je installiral grub, mi je napisu da je najdu 2 windows installa(ker se mam en star disk z starim installom)
<CrazyLemon> when there's win 10 and ubuntu 14!
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<slax0r> ampak ko bootam nimam windoze v grub menuju
<slax0r> win7 for games, debian, because debian
<slax0r> kak naj dodam windoze v grub2?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r si zalaufal update-grub ?
<CrazyLemon> just for fun
<slax0r> bi poguglal, samo sem v recovery konzoli, tako da ne morem
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da, ampak je dodal samo linux particije
<dz0ny> slax0r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/665030/grub2-and-os-prober-not-detecting-my-windows-7
<Pepelka> dual boot - Grub2 and os-prober not detecting my Windows 7 - Ask Ubuntu
<slax0r> ta nov install in iz starega diska
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja, hvala, ne morem :D
<slax0r> najhujs pa je, da se mi niti debian ne boota :/
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> uefi?
<slax0r> mam uefi & legacy
<slax0r> v bios
<dz0ny> probi sam legacy
<slax0r> ko je debian zagnjavu da ce hocem forcat uefi, sem dal no
<slax0r> ker je kako dedectal druge ose
<slax0r> ok, lemme have a looksy
<slax0r> brb
<dz0ny> če maš vključen uefi imaš lahko samo en os :)
<slax0r> ce vkljucim samo uefi, potem mi niti nobenga diska ne zazna
<slax0r> ampak sem se eno drugo nastavitev spremeni zdaj v bios(sorry pozabu katero) in sel v recovery
<slax0r> update-grub
<slax0r> in mi je dodal dva win installa
<jabuk1> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<slax0r> tak da to je ok
<slax0r> ampak, mi ne boota debiana
<slax0r> v recovery, dmesg, prikaze en error msg da ne more mountat /dev/sda3 kot ext3 ali kot ext2 zaradi incompatibilities
<slax0r> ampak je particija sformatirana v ext4
<slax0r> in tako je tudi v fstab
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> lemme try update initram
<slax0r> bbl
<CrazyLemon> debian sux man
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: linux pa da ti loge nekam shranjuje in bos videl kaj se zgodi z leptopom :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: comes from a debian-based-distro-lover
<CrazyLemon> slax0r meni vsaj takoj pokaže windows install :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] dvomim da je karkoli takega kar bi lahko logi pokazali
<CrazyLemon> zihr je kak kondenzator or smth electric thingie
<pitastrudl> mmmm zeleni čaj
<matjaz> .imdb independence day 2
<jabuk1> Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)  Action,Adventure,Sci,Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Decades after original ID4 alien attack, Earth is threatened with a new extra-terrestrial threat, but will the planet's installed space defenses be enough?
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1628841/
<matjaz> Å¡e trailer https://vid.me/lvBw
<Pepelka> dfkahhbglkadhg - vidme
<matjaz> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a bo will smith notri?
<matjaz> mislim da ne
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: meni je tudi, samo sem moral preklopit na legacy only :P
<slax0r> bootat pa noce ker ne use zalaufat grafike
<slax0r> sm mogu z telefonom pol gugla preobrnit kako dodat nomodeset flag v grub2
<slax0r> fuck me sideways
<dz0ny> slax0r: _D
<slax0r> where is the simplicity of lilo???
<dz0ny> sej tud lilo neb znal
<slax0r> kaj, optiona dodat?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ubuntu da avtomatik tist
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> kaj to?
<slax0r> nomodeset mislis?
<slax0r> ma ni problem da sem moral option dodat
<slax0r> problem je da sm komaj nasu
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> grem drivere installat
<slax0r> bbl
<dz0ny> to bo zdej se 2h downtime :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> 2h bo rabu sam za dlat updejte za winse
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 2h za updejte instalirat
<slax0r> there, installed :)
<slax0r> ne installiram updejtov za winblows
<slax0r> ko crkne crkne, bmk, itak so sam igre gor
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meni včasih freezea sistem ko switcham med igrico
<CrazyLemon> in ostalimi okni
<CrazyLemon> in najhitrejši način da ga unfreezeam je ctrl alt f1 pa nazaj na f7
<slax0r> ubuntu...
<slax0r> drgac sm pa installiru en laptop danes
<slax0r> cel fuking dan sem dljal in installiral updejte na win7...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: to mora bit nekaj nepovezanga s špilami, mi je včeraj isto s firefoxom naredilo
<matjaz> je bil pa flash zalaufan tudi
<matjaz> slax0r: win10 nima teh problemov
<matjaz> po večini :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vem ja..ker včasih nism mel teh težav
<slax0r> matjaz: me niti najmanj ne zanima
<slax0r> ne win8 se manj pa win10 :)
<slax0r> pa njihov weird policy da drugi lahko dljajo od tebe updejte
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: unity :>
<slax0r> pa ne vem ker intrusion se vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi meni se tko zdi ja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: amd ma probleme ce je vec gl contextov
<slax0r> in normalno da nima _se_ teh problemov, saj je pa sistem izsel komaj to leto
<dz0ny> eden je compiz , chrome drugi, pol pa se game
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but like i said..prej nism mel teh težav
<slax0r> ce bodo pa ze zdaj meli par GB updejtov, potem pa res lahko M$ samo se zaprejo dol
<dz0ny> gonna be trubles
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: updates? :P
<dz0ny> .imdb the wave 2015
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> .imdb the wave
<jabuk1> Bølgen (2015)  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3616916/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb val
<jabuk1> Val (2008) 107 min Drama,Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.6/10 (75,068 glasov) MT: 95 user
<jabuk1> A high school teacher's experiment to demonstrate to his students what life is like under a dictatorship spins horribly out of control when he forms a social unit with a life of its own.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1063669/
<dz0ny> ye not that one
<dz0ny> mine is right
<CrazyLemon> buulgen
<yang> A lahko dobim kak nasvet v zvezi z diski (katerega kupit)
<yang> Samsung 2,5" zunanji trdi disk M3 Portable 1 TB, USB 3.0, črn (HX-M101TCB)
<yang> Toshiba zunanji disk Canvio Basics, 1 TB, 2,5", USB 3.0, črn
<yang> WD 2,5" zunanji trdi disk Elements Portable 1TB, USB 3.0 (WDBUZG0010BBK-EESN)
<pitastrudl> če ima prenosni zvočnik dc 6V 2A oznako za polnenje, kaj so vsi polnilci z tako oznako iste mere?
<pitastrudl> če bi naročil iz neta kakega
<msev-> a se kdo od vs igra z esp8266 modulčki
<msev-> 3usd wifi enabled mikrokontrolerji
<msev-> kul zadeva za hišno avtomacijo
<pitastrudl> aja
<CrazyLemon> yang tisti ki ti je lepši? :)
 * CrazyLemon bi vzel wd
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če je tak output polnilca pol ja..lahko ga polniš s takim polnilcem
<msev-> http://www.gammon.com.au/images/cp437_fonts.png
<msev-> a mi loh neki pomagate
<msev-> kko se to legendo bere
<msev-> a iz the x0 0x constructas hexadecimal
<msev-> al kaj je fora
<msev-> kle sm najdu http://www.gammon.com.au/forum/?id=11516
<Pepelka> Gammon Forum : Electronics : Microprocessors : Interfacing LED displays with the MAX7219 driver
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> msev- v bistvu je to navaden koordinatni sistem
<CrazyLemon> tega pa veš brat ane
<CrazyLemon> če želiš velik A je to 4x1
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<msev-> ja to vem
<msev-> sm mislu da lahko iz tega preberem kašn hexadecimal zapis ma posamezn znak
<msev-> nevermind sm že pogruntov logiko
<msev-> po stolpcih navzdol gre
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej prebereš
<CrazyLemon> tist Ax Bx tisto je hex
<msev-> sj to sm sprašvov
<msev-> 0x x0
<msev-> sm dojeu ubistvu bi mogl bit tkole
<msev-> na horizontali bi bli pač 0x, 1x, itd...na vertikalni bi pa ble lah sam številke
<msev-> bi blo bistven bol razumlivo
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej je tudi tko razumljivo :P
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12360288_566139230221140_1294750372061275154_n.jpg?oh=9cdaee71a2ee9b80ed2a39e0c71f2e2d&oe=571EB4C9
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tak sm js ane
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ta je pa kr uredu ja
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-12
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> a cmo kej narest danes
<zdobbie> Last. Fucking. Week.
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: včeraj me ni bilo za računalnikom, bom zvečer pogledal kaj se še da storiti :)
<speed-> last week
<speed-> ???
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> :(
<speed-> nam pa nic ne bodo dali :(
<metalcamp_> speed-: lahko si vesel, da imaš službo ali kako že gre :>
<speed-> eh
<speed-> rajsi bi mel december off
<speed-> :p
<speed-> nam pa sploh dopusta nocejo dat...
<speed-> decembra nic
<speed-> pa se te tak bedni dnevi
<speed-> hjao
<speed-> vse za vikend pride, samo se 26. smo doma :(
<metalcamp_> mhm
<yang> Heh kličejo stare mamce na radio pa majo 2 min. odmerjenega casa za komentar, pa zacnejo pravit zgodbe iz svojega otrostva, pol jih pa na 4. minuti enostavno odrezejo, ker take bi govorile pol ure
<yang> "hvala za vas klic"
<speed-> mamce
<speed-> to slovenija tudi nuca ? :D
<zdobersek> ni mamc, ni sinckov
<speed-> jaz mislim ad je mislo babico
<speed-> mamca manca
<speed-> po nase
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ dont worry about it :)
<zdobersek> (but maybe do)
<zdobersek> (i.e. now you definitely should)
<zdobbie> (aye)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -1°C @12.12.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% zahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:12, Kulminacija: 10:54:11, Sončni zahod: 15:14:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.1°C @12.12.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:44, Kulminacija: 11:00:21, Sončni zahod: 15:22:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> perfect cycling temperature
<yang2_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @12.12.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:14, Kulminacija: 10:57:05, Sončni zahod: 15:17:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<Matthai> hoj, a je komu uspelo namestiti USB Guard na Ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> kje si prebral da je gui?
<CrazyLemon> !g usbguard gui
<Pepelka> QA:Testcase usbguard GUI - FedoraProject https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/QA:Testcase_usbguard_GUI
<Matthai> https://github.com/dkopecek/usbguard-applet-qt
<Pepelka> GitHub - dkopecek/usbguard-applet-qt: Qt applet for interacting with the usbguard daemon.
<Pepelka> »usbguard-applet-qt - Qt applet for interacting with the usbguard daemon.«
<CrazyLemon> hm..ja
<Matthai> kao je bil merged...
<CrazyLemon> v makefileu se že omenja ja
<CrazyLemon> a si dal sudo make install ali samo make install ?
<CrazyLemon> preveri če obstaja usbguard-applet-qt
<Matthai> sudo make install
<Matthai> usbguard-applet-qt ne najde
<Matthai> pa za tole nisem ziher, če nisem zaj: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<zdobersek> prever `make install` output, da vidis, kam to stvar instalira
<zdobersek> ./configure --with-gui-qt
<zdobersek> Matthai: ^
<zdobersek> v defaultu je ta flag disablean
<zdobersek> https://github.com/dkopecek/usbguard/blob/master/configure.ac#L272
<Pepelka> usbguard/configure.ac at master · dkopecek/usbguard · GitHub
<Pepelka> »usbguard - USBGuard is a software framework for implementing USB device authorization policies (what kind of USB devices are authorized) as well as method of use policies (how a USB device may interact with the system)«
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/DgQdgdAX
<Pepelka> USB GUard - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> ni sploh programa
<zdobersek> Matthai: ./configure --prefix=/whatever --with-gui-qt
<zdobersek> find src-directory -name "usbguard-applet-qt"
<Matthai> checking for qt5... no
<Matthai> checking for qt4... yes
<Matthai> checking for moc-qt4... moc-qt4
<Matthai> checking for uic-qt4... uic-qt4
<Matthai> checking for rcc-qt4... no
<Matthai> checking for rcc... rcc
<Matthai> checking for lrelease-qt4... lrelease-qt4
<Matthai> configure: error: Unknown --with-gui-qt selector value: yes; recognized selectors are: qt4, qt5, no
<Matthai> tole javi
<Matthai> izgleda, da bi rabil qt5...?
<Matthai> kateri package pa je to?
<zdobersek> --with-gui-qt=qt4
<zdobersek> ce ga ze mas ravno namescenga
<zdobersek> drugace moras pa te qt pakete ponavadi v kompletu dol potegnt
<Matthai> what??? you are some kind of a genious or what :-)))
<Matthai> zdaj to je sicer Å¡lo, ampak zagnat i ga pa Å¡e vedno ne uspe
<Matthai> usbguard list-devices
<Matthai> ERROR: IPC connect: service=usbguard: Connection refused
<zdobbie> not sure if irony or actually helped
<Matthai> actually helped
<zdobbie> Matthai: na sistemu mas systemd?
<Matthai> po moje ja saj je ubuntu 16.04
<zdobersek> Matthai: probej ./configure --prefix=/whatever --with-gui-qt --enable-systemd
<CrazyLemon> pa laufa tale usbguard service? :)
<zdobbie> NICHT JETZT
<CrazyLemon> hence connection refused? :)
<zdobersek> BIST DU EIN GENIUS ODER WAS
<zdobersek> actual irony ^
<CrazyLemon> is it tho? :)
<CrazyLemon> systemctl status usbguard.service
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44132/#Comment_44132
<Pepelka> Namestitev USB Guard - Ubuntu.si Forum
<Matthai> ja, tole se zgodi
<Matthai> datoteka /etc/usbguard/rules.conf ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> usbguard generate-policy > rules.conf
<CrazyLemon> https://dkopecek.github.io/usbguard/documentation/rule-language.html#initial-policy
<Pepelka> Rule Language | USBGuard
<Pepelka> »USBGuard project site.«
<CrazyLemon> nč..malca
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a gui tudi zdaj dela?
<Matthai> jup
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<Matthai> ima sicer eno glupo foro
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.6°C @12.12.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% zahodnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:44, Kulminacija: 11:00:21, Sončni zahod: 15:22:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<Matthai> če ne odreagiraš v določenem času, tu da napravo kar na block
<Matthai> in potem ko jo daš ponovno noter te ne vpraša
<Matthai> prvi del je OK
<Matthai> drugi pa načeloma sicer je OK, ampak včasih oz. za povprečnega uporabnika ni ravno najbolje
<Matthai> pa še nekaj... Qt4 izgleda precej leseno na Ubuntuju... a je Qt5 kaj boljši izgled?
<CrazyLemon> poskusi pa sporoči! :>
<CrazyLemon> nič..hremo na kolo
<speed-> hrejte
<speed-> :D
<upd> Matthai, neke spremembe so ja, sam more bit opengl nameščen
<upd> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-visualcanvas-scenegraph.html toj novo
<Pepelka> Qt Quick Scene Graph | Qt Quick 5.7
<matjaz> kako je pa treba definirat ID če prek CLI delaš?
<matjaz> ta ID, ki ga da list-devices?
<matjaz> ker mi ne prime
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/fNaYydbQ#L3gnCnWnjQx93y2aXbM1YG98
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> a
<matjaz> nvm, fixed it
<zdobersek> yw
<msevwork> cel teden je trajal ampak vse podatke smo dobil nazaj
<msevwork> :)
 * speed- claps
<msevwork> zj si delam backup bo trajal pomoje cel dan da se mi prenese na lokalno mašino :D
<matjaz> delaš si backup podatkov iz varnega prostora za hranjenje na svojo lokalno?
<matjaz> something seems off ...
<msevwork> ja nazadne mu je crknlo
<msevwork> in je zgubu moj Å¡ef ful podatkov
<Matthai> ja, pri backupih vedno pravijo, da ko vse dela, moraš narediti real test
<msevwork> tko da bolš da mam na večih koncih
<Matthai> da vidiš, če RES vse dela
<idiotern1> a backupov nimas backupiranih_
<idiotern1> ?
<idiotern1> o lej nick
<matjaz> msevwork, na tvoji mašini jih ne rabiš, ker je bolj nevarna lokacija :D
<matjaz> zaradi PEBKAC zadev, nič drugega :)
<msevwork> ne nimamo naštimanga še enga backup serverja
<msevwork> pač samo ta storage na serverju za naše raziskave
<msevwork> k naj bi bil NAS in naj bi blo varno sam prezadnje je prišlo do izgube podatkov
<msevwork> tko da smo zj tut trepetal 1 teden
<metalcamp_> torej - backupov ni, če te pravilno razumem
<msevwork> jp
<metalcamp_> *slow clap*
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork>  | to našemu it-jevcu
<Matthai> kupiš externi disk, NASi omogočajo kopiranje na externi disk tudi
<Matthai> kolk podatkov pa je?
<zdobersek> par GB je sam logov s tegale kanala
<speed-> ce bi jih prevedel v vse mozne jezike na svetu
<speed-> pa ni :D
<idioterna> xz pa bo manj
<zdobersek> >/dev/null pa jih bo 0
<msevwork> nevem cca 1tb
<msevwork> zaenkrat
<msevwork> but will be more
<Matthai> msevwork, za 200 ojro dobiš 5 TB disk na computer universe
<Matthai> kupiš 2, pa si rešil problem
<msevwork> jp jp
<Matthai> ali pa vržeš 700 EUR in kupiš še en NAS
<msevwork> a un ni dobr Synology k je nevem 150eur
<msevwork> :D
<Matthai> j
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> samo rabiš še diske
<msevwork> sej itak to bi mogu inštitut kupt...bom predlagal
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> a slučajn kdo ve, mogoče mi bo sodelavec poceni prodal un NAS od WDja k je pa samo 1 disk not
<Matthai> ja, to je z ainštitut mala zadeva, ampak daj rezervni NAS na drugo lokacijo
<msevwork> a se da to kj shackat da maš 2 diska
<Matthai> če bo kdaj požar, itd.
<Matthai> ja, če ima plac za 2 diska, se da 2 dati notri
<msevwork> nima
<Matthai> ali kako si mislil?
<msevwork> sam ma pa usb da še dodatno povežeš gor
<Matthai> aha... hmm, teoretično preko USB vodila
<msevwork> zanima me če se da shackat kj kšn freenas gor al pa kj
<msevwork> pa ga nardit v un nas k ma 2 diska not :D
<Matthai> imaš neke USB diske, ki imajo 2 diska notri, pa lahko nastaviš raid mirroring
<msevwork> ja sj to bi si rad naredu za doma
<msevwork> čimbolj poceni :D
<zdobbie> oooo to pa ne vem ce bo slo
<msevwork> https://community.wd.com/t/clean-os-debian-openmediavault-and-other-firmwares/93714/7
<Pepelka> Clean OS (Debian), OpenMediaVault and other "firmwares" - My Cloud - WD Community
<Pepelka> »Pardon my Linux ignorance, but what is it that you are doing? I am curious. Are you replacing the OS provided by WD? Does it modify the disk layout? Are you adding packages and functionality?«
<msevwork> no ja
<idioterna> TRUMP: no fake news, no fake news. you're the fake news
<zdobersek> and CIA a fake agency
<yang> Jankovic, ne dam ti njive http://imgur.com/a/1SmrT
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Nc se naute vozil po kolesarski po BS3, ko vas j.
<idioterna> ja sej nimate koles
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> kako je razril
<yang> seveda, k pa majo vsi kljuce od kolesarnice
<zdobbie> yang: sharing economy
<yang> kle se skoz oddajajo stanovanja in vsako leto novi studentje dobijo kljuce od kolesarnice
<yang> ceprav mojga noce noben ukrast
<yang> k je ze tok star
<speed-> tak kak moj avto lol
<speed-> sem mu vinjete kupo pa sem mu podvojo vrednost :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<yang> speed-: haha
<yang> ko sem jaz enkrat svoj stari avto prodajal, so prisli eni pa pravi "do kdaj je registriran ?" registracija bila vec vredna od avtomobila
<speed-> ja saj jaz sem tudi tu nekje :D
<speed-> samo bmk
<speed-> dokler bo sel bo sel
<msevwork> važn da dela
<msevwork> :P
<speed-> pa pustim ga kjer hocem
<speed-> pa ga nihce noce
<speed-> :)
<yang> speed-: a v Avstriji ti nic ne tezijo policaji ?
<yang> Jaz sem skoz vozil 10kmh manj od dovoljene hitrosti haha
<yang> prvic zato da sem malo gledal naokoli
<yang> drugic zaradi radarjev
<speed-> ne zakaj bi mi
<speed-> pa kake kazni majo tu
<speed-> je itak komedija
<metalcamp_> indeed
<speed-> ves avstrijci so drugacni
<speed-> njih boli za vsak euro
<speed-> nas pa mores prasnit jurja
<speed-> da zacnemo brodit
<speed-> :D
<yang> speed-: jah nevem ce se s kripo vozis po avstriji, si verjetno "sumljiv" :)
<metalcamp_> hehe
<metalcamp_> saj tudi avstrijci vozijo kripe
<speed-> pa ajde no saj ni taka huda kripa
<speed-> golf4 dokaj obcuvan
<speed-> samo star je
<speed-> ka te jaz vem 14 let :D
<msevwork> dobr da Å¡e dela
<speed-> meh
<speed-> jebes
<speed-> bom kupo nekaj
<speed-> samo ne se zdaj
<speed-> morem se prvo preselit
<speed-> te pa tak morem v avstriji kupit
<speed-> :D
<yang> se selis v avstrijo ?
<speed-> pa mislim da se bom mogel ja
<yang> kam to ?
<speed-> neki shithole si poiscem po novem letu
<speed-> :D
<speed-> kjer nebo treba predolgo pogodbe podpisat
<speed-> pa te bomo ze vidli
<yang> Sehr Gut
<speed-> ves v sluzbi mi je dobro
<speed-> se nic ne zmatram
<speed-> pot pa me ubija
<speed-> pa krade cas :D
<yang> itak
<speed-> pa itak sem lahko doma ko hocem ce bi ze hotel
<yang> pa se nevarno je
<CrazyLemon> 58km...like a baws
<idioterna> is that supposed to impress anyone? :)
<CrazyLemon> of course...i'm impressed
<idioterna> sm tut slisu da mate sonck na obali tko da
<idioterna> nesramn si!
<zdobbie> inequal opportunist
<CrazyLemon> idioterna meh..sj je sonček ampak je sam 13°
<yang> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/svetovalni-servis/174443066    27:30
<Pepelka> Svetovalni servis
<Pepelka> »Svetovalni servis prvega jutranjega programa je izjemno odzivna rubrika našega prvega radijskega programa. Strokovnjaki z najrazličnejših področij: pravniki, zdravniki, gradbeniki, hortikulturniki, računalničarji in mnogi drugi, odgovarjajo na vprašanja poslušalcev vsak delavnik med 8.05 in 8.35 po telefonu 01-475-22-22.«
<idioterna> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/7982
<Pepelka> predlagam.vladi.si: Dogodki v zgodovini, ki se verjetno niso zgodili in naše šolstvo
<zdobbie> We live in an <i>Interstellar</i> world.
<metalcamp_> srsly...
<yang> idioterna: haha
<zdobbie> idioterna: odpri novo pobudo, da moramo konkretno posodobit solstvo
<metalcamp_> na eni strani kao vzpodbuja kritično mišljenje, po drugi strani pa strelja take nebuloze
<zdobbie> idioterna: pa linkaj ta predlog kot example
<yang> teorij o NEpristanku na luni je cel kup
<zdobbie> "Se pravi - znanstvenik, ki dvomi o pristanku človeka na luni, ni resen znanstvenik in ravno vi se čutite pristojni, da znanstvenike delite na resne in neresne? Dokler se bodo popolni laiki čutili pristojne soditi o vsem, bo tudi razlika med resnico in iluzijo nepomembna."
<yang> in so teorije v katerih ovrzejo posnetke ki so bili izvedeni kot "pristanek"
<yang> idioterna: kolk teh teorij si ti pregledal ?
<matjaz> here we go again
<matjaz> stallman mob!
<yang> al slepo eni teoriji vetrjames
<idioterna> yang: ti sploh ne ves kaj pomen beseda "teorija", tko da tezko govoris o teh receh
<yang> idioterna: mogoce pa si ze bil na luni, da zagotovo ves da smo bili gor
<idioterna> yang: tut na soncu se nism bil, pa vem, da ni bil se noben drug clovk gor.
<yang> za luno lahko isto reces
<idioterna> ne, na luni so ze bli
<yang> ja stanley kubrick je bil verjetno edini
<idioterna> ne mors rect da niso bli, ker obstajajo materialni dokazi o tem
<idioterna> ne, za njega se ve, da ni bil nikol na luni
<idioterna> ker obstaja seznam ljudi, ki so bili
<idioterna> in njega ni med njimi
<yang> nobene razlike ni za navadne ljudi ali je blo 10 ljudi gor ali ne
<yang> ali je samo NASA hoax
<yang> so pa analizirali posnetke
<yang> in ugotovili da imajo nepravilnosti
<zdobersek> 240p?
<idioterna> yang: nihce, ki posnetke zna analizirat, pa jih je analiziral, ni opazil nobene nepravilnosti
<yang> pac ti samo eni storiji verjames in nic drugega
<matjaz> zihr je Stallman kej zapisal o pristanku na luni
<yang> mislim, da se ne ukvarja s tem
<yang> ker ni bistveno za karkoli
<idioterna> yang: ne, ti nasedas neumnostim, tak pac si
<idioterna> jaz nic ne rabim verjet, lahko preverim.
<yang> idioterna: zlo tezko bos karkol preverjal
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> bos posvetil z maglitko na luno al kaj
<zdobersek> dejansko je zrcalo na luni
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to moral?
<idioterna> z laserjem se sveti
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment
<Pepelka> Lunar Laser Ranging experiment - Wikipedia
<zdobersek> gee, how did that get there
<yang> malo si poglej moon hoax theories
<idioterna> ja povej nam zakaj bi morali cas zgubljat s tem?
<idioterna> ce je itak ocitno da so vse te teorije samo pravljice za ovce?
<idioterna> mislm ene tri te teorije sem ovrgel v petih minutah, pol sm se pa navelical
<idioterna> zdej se pa rajs ukvarjam z drugimi recmi
<yang> zdobersek: zrcalo je verjetn manjse kot ga imas ti v kopalnici
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> kaj ce bi si ti prebral kej o dejstvih
<yang> kar se mene tice je vseeno, ampak moon hoax theories so kar dobre
<idioterna> namest da neumnosti peddlas
<idioterna> ne, niso dobre
<idioterna> silly so, polne lukenj so in popolnoma nekonsistentne
<idioterna> nekaj podobnega kot bi rekel
<idioterna> ma bom kar citiral enga znanstvenika
<idioterna> 15:17< avian> jst pa dvomim, da je kolumb 500 let nazaj lahko odkril ameriko.
<idioterna> 15:17< avian> zihr se strokovnjaki strinjajo, da danes noben ne zna naredit take lesene ladje
<yang> haha
<yang> ok idioterna torej obstajajo kamni z lune + zrcala na luni
<yang> ter posnetki
<idioterna> ja?
<yang> kar v hoax teorijah ovrzejo
<idioterna> nc ne ovrzejo
<idioterna> izmislijo si, da to ni zadost dobr
<yang> no bom pogledal se kako hoax teorijo pa potem pastam drugic
<idioterna> da bi lahko tut na zemlji mel kamenje s tolk visoko vsebnostjo 3He
<idioterna> pa ne drzi
<yang> ja sej lahko so metoriti
<idioterna> ma ni treba pejstat
<idioterna> jao
<idioterna> ne, ne morejo bit meteoriti
<yang> sej vsak dan jih pade okol 20 dol v velikosti teniske zogice
<idioterna> kam dol?
<yang> na zemljo
<idioterna> ja, torej morajo skozi atmosfero
<yang> ja
<idioterna> razen ce pridejo s padali, potem me zanima kako razlozis, da lunarni vzorci niso razpadli, ceprav so iz poroznih kamnin, ki ne prezivijo vstopa skozi atmosfero?
<idioterna> mislim, polno enih neumnosti, ker mate bistveno premal znanja da bi sploh lahko sodili o teh receh
<idioterna> to da kamen pristane na zemlji pomeni da je sel skozi atmosfero z najmanj 11km/s, kar ga zelo mocno segreje
<idioterna> vzorci z lune kazejo, da niso bili izpostavljeni temu
<yang> http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1860871_1860876_1860992,00.html
<Pepelka> The Moon Landings Were Faked - Conspiracy Theories - TIME
<Pepelka> »It's now been nearly four decades since Neil Armstrong took his "giant leap for mankind" — if, that is, he ever set foot off this planet. Doubters say the U.S. government, desperate to beat the...«
<idioterna> ja, "doubters"
<msevwork> meh pride Å¡ef notr morm skrit irc
<idioterna> marsikdo dvomi, da umivanje zob preprecuje zobno gnilobo
<idioterna> ponavad nima lih fajn zob.
<zdobersek> (03:48:21 PM) yang: no bom pogledal se kako hoax teorijo pa potem pastam drugic
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da ze mas vse nagledan
<zdobersek> razlagas ze tko
<yang> idioterna: ma glej, vsi smo gledal posnetke pristanka na luni, ampak Odiseja 2001 je bla glih tko dobro narejena in priblizno v istem casu :)
<idioterna> yang: ne, v resnici ni bla
<yang> a mislis, da Kubrick ne bi bil zmozen zmontirati tistega posnetka ?
<idioterna> ne, ne bi bil.
<yang> jaz pa mislim, da bi bil
<idioterna> ja, se pac ne spoznas na kinematografijo
<yang> saj se tudi ti ne
<zdobersek> lih tak si k ahac36 nuncij
<zdobersek> ve vse, a v nicemer ni expert
<yang> sej samo idioterna misli, da je expert v vsem
<zdobersek> I HAVE A THEORY
<zdobersek> yang == ahac36 nuncij
<idioterna> yang: zakaj mislm da sm ekspert v vsem
<idioterna> yang: na ene reci se dobr spoznam, recimo na fiziko
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f_DPrSEOEo
<idioterna> pa vem, kaj se ne da.
<Pepelka> Dumb and Dumber - We Landed on the Moon! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lloyd Christmas (Jim Carrey) learns that we landed on the moon.«
<idioterna> yang: izjemen dokaz!
<idioterna> zdej pa verjamem da nismo pristal
<zdobersek> izjemna kinematografija!
<yang> idioterna: stavim da nisi prebral tega clanka (saj ga tudi jaz nisem) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_landing_conspiracy_theories
<Pepelka> Moon landing conspiracy theories - Wikipedia
<yang> idioterna: so ljudje ki so posvetili del zivljenja temu, da so probali ovreci uradno teorijo recimo
<zdobersek> obviously
<zdobersek> what a waste
<matjaz> seveda, poglej njihove poklice, pa ti bo takoj jasno
<idioterna> yang: ja, niso prevec brihtni
<Lurker69> https://www.facebook.com/wikileaks/videos/1180281522006958
<Pepelka> Wikileaks - Wikileaks ist jetzt live. | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Wikileaks ist jetzt live.«
<Lurker69> wikileaks vrti laibache on repeat
<idioterna> sej je prov
<yang> matjaz: ne zgleda da bi stallman kaj dosti komentiral moon landings, tudi ce je recimo hoax ne bi imel verjetno nic od tega
<matjaz> sej je že tko dost glasen, mu sploh ni treba govort o tem, pa vemo kakšno je njegovo mišljenje
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3jrLXkuKcw
<Pepelka> landing safely on the moon is SCIENTIFICALLY IMPOSSIBLE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »AMAZING VIDEO. ON ATHEISM. MUST WATCH. Click: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giYNV9-N9Cw anyone who still wants to desperately cling to the romantic and pat...«
<zdobersek> yang: verjames, da posiljamo robote na Mars, sonde do drugih planetov, in izven nasega osoncja?
<yang> tale je tudi zanimiv recimo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7pzg9xpAOE#t=14m10s
<Pepelka> Science proves that NASA faked the moon landings - Moon landing Hoax - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Apollo propagandists paradise!!«
<zdobersek> yang: verjames, da posiljamo robote na Mars, sonde do drugih planetov, in izven nasega osoncja?
<yang> verjetno jih ja, sicer pa kaj ma to veze ?
<zdobersek> yang: cez 20s ti je pojasnjeno: https://youtu.be/q7pzg9xpAOE?t=14m30s
<yang> na luni so pristali 45 let nazaj
<Pepelka> Science proves that NASA faked the moon landings - Moon landing Hoax - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Apollo propagandists paradise!!«
<yang> oz
<yang> 1969
<zdobersek> yang: potem ne mores taprvega videa linkat, ker pravi, da clovek ne more dlje kot 1600km od zemlje
<zdobersek> eh
<yang> cakaj
<yang> roboti so eno
<yang> clovek je drugo
<yang> clovek je iz zive materije
<zdobersek> ya
<yang> to je razlika ali ti ziv organizem posiljas v vesolje ali pa nekaj mrtvega
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third-party_evidence_for_Apollo_Moon_landings
<Pepelka> Third-party evidence for Apollo Moon landings - Wikipedia
<yang> jst cisto ok verjamem da je hubble gor v vesolju
<zdobersek> jst sem ze v singularnosti, se oproscam
<yang> zdobersek: nekateri fiziki pravijo da je nemogoce priti skozi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Allen_radiation_belt   ceprav je na raketi zelo mocna izolacija recimo, do te mere, da zasctiti pred tem sevanjem
<Pepelka> Van Allen radiation belt - Wikipedia
<idioterna> yang: [citation needed]
<yang> mislim, za ziv organizem
<idioterna> yang: _kateri_ fiziki?
<idioterna> js nobenga ne poznam.
<yang> idioterna: ja ti si fizik
<yang> se bolj zastopis v to
<idioterna> ja, se, pa nimam pojma, ker fizik te je naplahtal, da se "ne da skozi"
<idioterna> pomoje sploh fizik ni bil
<zdobersek> yang: IMO, ce se mas za blazno kriticno razmisljajocega, je dost hecno, da se ti ta kriticnost izklopi, ko prides do tehle teorij
<yang> zdobersek: prvo ko prvo nisem fizik, da bi se zastopil v to
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> pravim pa samo, da je precej teh hoax teorij, kjer so probali ovrect uradno teorijo
<idioterna> ne, pravis nekaj drugega
<idioterna> "vi verjamete uradnim teorijam"
<yang> je pa fino ce si malo fizika da se zastopis kaj se lahko ovrze in kaj ne
<idioterna> kar ni res, ker nam ni treba nicesar verjet
<idioterna> lahko naredimo preizkus in se prepricamo, kaj je res, kaj pa ni
<zdobersek> yang: tole loh v 15min predelas, namest da trosis 1h na videu https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/tnD7080RadProtect.pdf
<idioterna> prblizn 6 ur z avtom je do observatorija pri munchenu
<idioterna> kjer majo laser, s katerim lahko posvetis v tista ogledala na luni
<idioterna> kadar ni oblacno
<yang> idioterna: ja vem sem bil na Greenvichu kjer imajo teleskop
<yang> pa pise "look at pluto"
<idioterna> yang: tam nimajo laserja, s katerim bi lahko posvetil v LLLR
<yang> pa sem pogledal skoz teleskop pa sem ga videl https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6d/Plutodog.gif
<yang> salo na stran
<zdobersek> yang: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Allen_radiation_belt#Implications_for_space_travel TLDR: don't live in it, and you're fine
<Pepelka> Van Allen radiation belt - Wikipedia
<yang> ne ampak res, majo to tam, nisem si zmislil
<yang> zdobersek: ma WP ni verodostojna, tam vsak dodaja in brise kot mu pase
<idioterna> yang: seveda je verodostojna
<idioterna> sej mora bit vsaka trditev podkrepljena z virom
<idioterna> ce ni, pol pa ni verodostojna trditev
<idioterna> ne pa cela wikipedija
<yang> ja sej napises 20 virov kaj pa se zamudis ;:)
<zdobersek> yang: tole loh v 15min predelas, namest da trosis 1h na videu https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/tnD7080RadProtect.pdf
<yang> pa linkas
<yang> zdobersek: bom pogledal ok
<idioterna> ja, pa pol ostali pregledajo vire
<idioterna> pa popravijo nazaj
<zdobersek> yang: ker na YouTube pa loh uploadas samo peer-reviewane videe
<zdobersek> it's in video form, with some ads, so it must be true?
<idioterna> yang: ti pol tut verjames, da ESA ni zgubila sonde na marsu?
<idioterna> pa da ni pristala na 67P
<idioterna> ?
<yang> idioterna: v bistvu sploh ni bistveno ker se ne zanimam za astronomijo, ce bi se zanimal bi se mi zdelo pomembno
<yang> mi pa vcasih razlaga malo kolega o teh zadevah, k se precej spozna
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> mislim on je astronom
<yang> ni hoax
<zdobersek> This. Fucking. Channel. 2016.
<yang> zdobersek: ja uradna verzija je da so izmerili sevanje znotraj rakete in kasneje se sevanje ljudi ki so se vrnili na zemljo skozi van allenove pasove, sem bral o tem
<idioterna> yang: in ti je reku da so pristanki na luni bli samo televizijska produkcija?
<idioterna> "uradna verzija" ?
<idioterna> kera pa je to?
<yang> mislim WP "uradna" verzija
<yang> tam pise
<yang> so verjetno reference na naso
<yang> NASO
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> sej nasa ma vse javno objavljeno
<yang> v uradni verziji pise, da se da normalno prehajati skozi Van Allenove pasove, v Hoax verziji pa da je nemogoce, ce si fizik bos razumel ce pa nisi pa bolj tezko
<zdobersek> yang: in da astronavtom ni blo nobene skode
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi pa verjel hoax verziji?
<idioterna> na podlagi cesa?
<CrazyLemon> na podlagi tega da si fizik
<zdobersek> ker je idioterna fizik, bo yang verjel hoax teoriji?
<idioterna> sounds legit
<idioterna> ker ce bi bil yang fizik, potem ji ne bi
<zdobersek> ker je bla Clintonova bolj primerna za predsednico, so ljudje Trumpa volil
<yang> ma dobro glej
<zdobersek> NE NEBOM
<yang> idioterna: ti sigurno kot fizik se bolj razumes v to podrocje
<zdobersek> ampak to se ne pomeni, da lahko diskreditira teorije zarot!
<yang> jaz sem pac videl te hoax posnetke in moje razumevanje astronije je bolj slabo
<zdobersek> zdej sam se cakam, da pride free speech mantra zraven
<yang> En k ni fizik je pa tole napisal http://paste.debian.net/plainh/aea3aed1
<zdobersek> skoda k ni imena
<yang> zakaj ?
<zdobersek> da vem, komu se zahvalit za razsvetljenje
<yang> pa saj imas vse na YT
<yang> ce se zelis razsvetlit
<yang> pa casa imas tudi zadosti da si vse pogledas
<zdobersek> alas, I value it so much more
<idioterna> na YT imas tudi video, ki pravi da clintonova je otroke
<idioterna> pa temu verjames?
<zdobersek> v kleti picerije, ki nima kleti
<yang> idioterna: me zanima kam se bo razvila polemika v unem primarnem linku
<idioterna> kerem primarnem linku
<idioterna> a predlagaj vladi
<zdobersek> mogoce tja, kjer bo ahac36 nuncij povedu, da nima diplome naravoslovne vede
<yang> ja
<idioterna> tut js je nimam
<zdobersek> ooohh burrnnnn
<idioterna> ne rabs bit diplomiran da bi ratal zabit :)
<zdobersek> jst tut ne!
<yang> jah
<yang> nuncioj ma verjetno diplomo, samo ne naravoslovnih ved
<idioterna> pojma nimam, pa ne zdi se mi pomembno
<zdobersek> ja predvidevam, da je korelacija med takimi burleskami pa izobrazbo ...
<zdobersek> zdej ste me pa spomnil, da sem faliranc, in se ne bom vec prepiru kle
<idioterna> ja js nism faliranc
<idioterna> sam nism se dokoncal :)
<zdobersek> aja, ok
<zdobersek> ditto
<yang> idioterna: skoda, drgac bi lahk vsak dan podobno vreme napovedoval na poptv
<zdobersek> but instead he chose the easy path
<idioterna> js bi pomoje ksn cluster vzdrzeval
<idioterna> sej je pecar zadnjic pejstnu
<yang> lahk bi bil tvoj assistent za mirror
<idioterna> hm uslo mi je
<idioterna> iz scrollbacka
<yang> idioterna: drgac pa mors 1x pelat otroke na Greenvich observatory, da vidjo Plutota
<zdobersek> Greenwich
<idioterna> yang: nah
<idioterna> yang: js jih bom km k je bl zanimiv pelu
<zdobersek> luna
<idioterna> na luno po helij za fuzijo
<yang> More about moon bouncers http://paste.debian.net/plainh/92e58a52
<yang> nc dost heca, grem zdaj
<idioterna> ma to je bs da so prej luno cilal
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/09/Apollo_14_Shepard.jpg/800px-Apollo_14_Shepard.jpg
<idioterna> yang: kko je ta pic fake mi povej
<yang> nevem daj si poglej una dva dokumentarca
<yang> ko sem pastal
<zdobersek> bestest troll ever, if troll
<idioterna> ja pa zakaj
<idioterna> sej tebe zanimajo te teorije
<idioterna> razloz zakaj je ta fotka fake
<yang> Bu ?
<CrazyLemon> because of the shadows
<CrazyLemon> and the flag
<CrazyLemon> and the photo..shutters dont work outside of earth
<zdobersek> yang: a to tebe nekdo na nekem drugem kanalu futra?
<yang> afk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-ransomware-decrypts-your-files-if-you-infect-your-friends/
<Pepelka> New ransomware lets you decrypt your files — by infecting other users | ZDNet
<Pepelka> »The ransomware will lock your files, unless you pay up. But it also contains a far more sinister method of decrypting your files.«
<CrazyLemon> lol.. 'afk' pa nisi afk če si napisal afk!
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15181462_1276154919100153_5674392672829307716_n.png?oh=86b5514d011a9b35902c97086d694431&oe=58FAC643
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/GjQPWFV.png
<CrazyLemon> the magnificent seven je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> https://beta.edavki.durs.si/
<Pepelka> eDavki
<Pepelka> »eDavki so spletni servis za elektronsko poslovanje z Finančno upravo Republike Slovenije. Preko eDavkov imajo zavezanci možnost udobno, varno, enostavno in z nizkimi stroški po elektronski poti (prek interneta) oddati davčne obrazce. Obrazci v elektronski obliki so venomer v skladu z veljavno zakonodajo.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/12/12/google-keyboard-now-gboard-v6-0-update-includes-integrated-search-dedicated-number-row-multiple-active-languages-apk-download/
<Pepelka> Google Keyboard is now Gboard with v6.0 update—includes integrated search, dedicated number row, multiple active languages, and more [APK Download]
<Pepelka> »Google released a keyboard app for the iPhone some months back called Gboard, and everyone was wondering if it would come to Android. Well, now it has as t... by Ryan Whitwam in Applications, Google, News«
<CrazyLemon> hell yea! dedicated number row!
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je novega pri edavkih?
<CrazyLemon> lynx improved ssl security
<idioterna> sam res
<idioterna> a+ je
<CrazyLemon> yup
<lynxlynxlynx> meh
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  V od KOZJEGA @13/12/2016 00:43:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+15.63+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-13
<speed-> hjello
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<speed-> NSA nima avtoritete tukaj!
<speed-> prekmurje republika pa to!
<speed-> ...aja v tujini sem :D
<zdobbie> expät
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> \o
<speed-> no v glavnem
<speed-> vceraj sem nekaj pametoval
<speed-> o nasi republiki
<speed-> pa sem dobo dejstva
<speed-> zdaj pa sem malo razocaeran
<speed-> 2. junij 1919 - začetek spopada z rdečo armado
<speed-> 3. junij 1919 - konec Murske republike
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> hehe
<speed-> vse pijano bilo pa nihce ni prisel :)
<idioterna> speed-: edini nacin da porazis rdeco armado je, da zdrzis vec alkohola kot rusi
<idioterna> speed-: tko da do zdaj so samo finci zmogli
<speed-> ja
<speed-> nasi so slavili ze par dni preden so rusi prisli
<speed-> te pa ves kak je to :D
<idioterna> ja finci pijejo ze od kamene dobe tko da
<idioterna> so bli cist pripravljeni
<zdobbie> efolussion
<napsy> jutro
<matjaz> drugi je frej
<zdobbie> sad day indeed
<CrazyLemon> zuckerfrei?
<zdobersek> arbeitfrei
<speed-> arbeit machen :(
<yang> arbeit macht frei
<yang> oz. delo krepa cloveka
<zdobersek> thanks for the daily Nazi quote?
<yang> http://www.bizi.si/DELO-OSVOBAJA-D-O-O/
<Pepelka> DELO OSVOBAJA, poslovne storitve, d.o.o. - bizi.si
<metalcamp_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color?rq=1
<Pepelka> Why does HTML think “chucknorris” is a color? - Stack Overflow
<metalcamp_> lol
<zdobersek> why would it not?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> skoraj malo nacisticno
<speed-> "skoraj"
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHVJVQzHv5Q
<Pepelka> Faithless: Insomnia (Forever Faithless) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I am a music producer. I'd really appreciate if you checked out some of my own music! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7MNc1hNQIo This is the version from Fo...«
<skyx> lp
<zdobersek> ~h~ ~o~ ~i~
<msevwork> od enga diska ime mam takle c8075ec5-5324-4232-a80f-05ff48c1600a kako polepšsam
<yang> ?
<zdobersek> **c8075ec5**-//5324\\-\\4232//-a80f-05ff48c1600a
<zdobersek> kej tazga?
<msevwork> ne npr ddisk :D
<yang> msevwork: kle noter mas okrajsave kaj je kej /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<yang> ne razumem pa kaj bi lepsal
<CrazyLemon> jah ni l'po no!
<yang> jbg, linux je
<zdobersek> dela
<CrazyLemon> we need disk.prettify() !
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> da bo pol c8075ec5-5324-4232-a80f-05ff48c1600a = 'fluffy'
<yang> nevem kaj bi naredil al naj grem v stacuno al naj si kar pico na dom narocim
<CrazyLemon> kebb
<CrazyLemon> kebab*
<yang> nimamo vec kebaba kle, bil je vcasih in to kar dober
<yang> pol se tipu ni dalo vec zajebavati in je sel raje v svico
<idioterna> removekebabd it
<zdobersek> se en expat!
<zdobersek> ziher v svici nimajo prostega 2. januarja, pa mu je zdej zal
<yang> mogoce majo pa kurban bajram kot frej dan
<yang> k je zdaj ze tolk muslimanskih priseljencev tm
<idioterna> kebabarji delajo 24/7
<idioterna> ni to tko kot isp
<idioterna> k ce v petek zvecer crkne loh v pondelk dopoldan popravlas
<yang> ja
<zdobersek> shots fired
<yang> a nis vidu pr simobilu majo refunde zdej
<yang> za downtime
<idioterna> a k jim je to lazje kot zrihtat da dela
<yang> verjetn
<yang> slovenski sistemci so nobel folk, ne bodo delal za vikende !
<idioterna> js delam za vikende, ampak se ne smatram za slovenskega sistemca
<yang> https://www.simobil.si/sodelovanje/splosni-pogoji/nedelovanje-oz.-slabse-delovanje-elektronskih-komunikacijskih-storitev
<Pepelka> Nedelovanje oz. slabše delovanje elektronskih komunikacijskih storitev | Si.mobil
<Pepelka> »Obiščite Si.mobilovo spletno trgovino in izkoristite posebne ugodnosti ob nakupu.«
<yang> Studiram da bi nabavil LTE backup, pa se mi zdi da je morda najboljsa opcija prepaid Telemach LTE za DATA
<yang> ko placas samo kadar potrebujes
<idioterna> ce mas njihov lte signal
<yang> ce ni LTE potem je pac najverjetneje HSDPA
<zdobersek> which is gewd
<yang> itak rabim nek LTE modem prvo nabavit, da bo z linuxi deloval
<matjaz> msevwork, ti misliš label diska?
<matjaz> spremeni ga
<yang> drgac pa 99% dosegljivost pomeni 361.35 dneva v letu
<yang> to bo nekje drzalo
<msevwork> yang zakaj rabš 100% uptime
<msevwork> a za irc :D
<yang> 04w3d10h  tak uptime imam trenutno z njihovim switchem
<msevwork> men je pa en protein kle čist razkosal med simulacijo (neki ni bil uredu ekvilibriran), prva fail simulacija :D
<matjaz> jest sm jih pa enih par glih pojedu
<msevwork> js jih pa Å¡e bom :D
<yang> msevwork: jst sem proteine modeliral ze kakih 10 let nazaj za IBM worldcommunitygrid
<msevwork> v kakšnem smislu si jih modeliral :D
<msevwork> a si jih samo narisal al ab initio simulaciaj al semiempirična al simulacija molekulske dinamike :D
<yang> analiziral sem njihove distribuirane podatke
<yang> preko BOINC
<msevwork> aja razumem
<msevwork> kukr "folding@home" projekt
<msevwork> :D
<yang> pol se je pa na screensaverju izrisoval model proteina
<yang> ja
<msevwork> pol mi pa prepust svojo mašino da računam na njej
<msevwork> all your machines belong to us!!!
<zdobbie> ne
<yang> zdaj lahk crunchas za gridcoine to
<yang> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/104860/projectList
<Pepelka> BOINC combined - User stats - janprunk | BOINCstats/BAM!
<Pepelka> »Detailed user, host, team and country statistics with charts for BOINC,SETI@Home,Climate Prediction,LHC@Home,Einstein@Home,BURP,nanosurf,The Lattice Project,SZTAKI Desktop Grid,PrimeGrid,Rosetta@Home,World Community Grid,SETI@Home Beta,Leiden Classical,RALPH@Home,WEP-M+2 Project,GPUGRID,Cosmology@Home,yoyo@home,Enigma@Home,MilkyWay@home,MindModeling@Home,Gerasim@Home,IBERCIVIS,Quake Catcher Network,Collatz Conjecture,NFS@Home,RNA World,DistributedDa
<msevwork> a gridcoini so new hotness?
<yang> niso glih tolk novi
<matjaz> https://github.com/timofurrer/devheart
<Pepelka> GitHub - timofurrer/devheart: Listen to Master Tux's heartbeat with this awesome Linux Kernel Module
<Pepelka> »devheart - Listen to Master Tux's heartbeat with this awesome Linux Kernel Module :heart:«
<msevwork> kaj je to matjaz
<msevwork> a kao če se bl matra mu bl bije srce
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> tole je pa precej kul matjaz
<matjaz> je ja
<matjaz> sam prosm na se ti tega lotevat
<zdobbie> zakvaj pa ne
<msevwork> a si uničš kernel
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> mogu bi met en orange pi sam za to naštiman da bi tole laufov :D
<msevwork> spet sm pozabu kko iz arraya ven izbereš samo en element
<msevwork> npr. msg.payload = { "azimuth": 0.39398631953116525, "altitude": 0.30660877432550776, "percent": 84.57968091805749 }
<msevwork> kko sam percent uzet vn
<zdobbie> msg.payload * 0.01
<zdobbie> am
<zdobbie> to ni array
<msevwork> pol pa nevem neka zadeva :D
<msevwork> a je to pač sam json
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> nevem kaj je razlika
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> aha vidm res ni array
<msevwork> se ne ponavljajo te iste
<msevwork> msg.payload = temp;/n   temp[0].percent = proc;  a tkole
<msevwork> oz pomoje une 0 ne rabm ane
<CrazyLemon> who needs 0s anyway..its not even a number
<metalcamp_> msevwork: če hočeš dobiti samo vrednost 'percent', potem s to kodo počneš ravno nasprotno
<msevwork> oz a lahko sam tko msg.payload = temp.percent;
<msevwork> return msg;
<msevwork> aja ne
<msevwork> = msg.payload.percent;
<msevwork> tkole vrjetn
<metalcamp_> atta boy
<msevwork> wuf wuf, hvala metalcamp_ :D
<msevwork> zakaj je tole narobe (in kko nazaj dobim msg.payload na koncu) startingTemp = 4000; currentTemp  = startingTemp -(msg.payload*(1000)); return currentTemp;
<msevwork> aja itak
<msevwork> že izračun je narobe
<msevwork> ampak vseen vprašanje velja :)
<msevwork> pač kko dam to nakonc v msg.payload.colortemp npr
<metalcamp_> kaj če bi si vrednosti do katerih večkrat dostopaš dal v neko temp variablo?
<metalcamp_> msg.payload.colortemp = currentTemp
<CrazyLemon> msg.payload.colortemp = getCurrentTemp();  getCurrentTemp() { startingTemp = 4000; currentTemp  = startingTemp -(msg.payload*(1000)); return currentTemp; }
<msevwork> zanimivo
<msevwork> a kr tko lahko spreminjam
<metalcamp_> am...
<msevwork> tut če na začetku že kj delam z msg.payload lahko na koncu spremenim
<metalcamp_> razen če ni const
<metalcamp_> razen, če je const
<metalcamp_> pardon
<msevwork> emm CrazyLemon kko more bit tole formatirano :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork tako da bo delalo
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> aha že vidm
<msevwork> a to je kao vpeljana "metoda"
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msevwork> kko pa modulo nardim
<msevwork> k sm ugotovu da izračun k sm ga že popravu da lih napačno vrednost
<msevwork> aha %
<msevwork> hmm sam nevem kko bi uporabu
<msevwork> ((msg.payload/100)*1000) tole ane da vrednost cca 800, js bi pa rd cca 200 pač kr preostane od 1000
<msevwork> in s temu 200 bi odštel od une začetne vrednosti 4000
<lynxlynxlynx> waaa
<metalcamp_> msevwork: izračunaj na papir
<metalcamp_> in postopek prepiši, da bo tudi koda isto delala
<msevwork> pametno
<CrazyLemon> izračunaj na papir..pa pol pošlji po pošti papir metalcamp_u on pa ti bo napisal kodo
<msevwork> sm že napisal
<CrazyLemon> no pošlji zdaj..express delivery
<msevwork> tut mal sm pokrajšal tiste številke ni blo treba tok številk
<msevwork> neki me zanima CrazyLemon ta tvoja koda dobim reference error da ta metoda ni definirana
<msevwork> kko to definiram
<CrazyLemon> !g functions
<CrazyLemon> i broke the internet
<CrazyLemon> ping
<msevwork> msev's questions lead to irc-bot improvement and maintanance
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<msevwork> yup dela mi zj
<msevwork> i fixed the codes
<msevwork> sam ne tvoje CrazyLemon
<msevwork> tvoje neznam
<msevwork> http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_functions.asp
<Pepelka> JavaScript Functions
<Pepelka> »Well organized and easy to understand Web building tutorials with lots of examples of how to use HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL, PHP, and XML.«
<msevwork> zihr kle piše
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> who knows?
<msevwork> aha vidm
<CrazyLemon> probably someone with reading skills is the answer
<speed-> holy fuck
<speed-> 4mesece
<speed-> je samo nasa drzava nucala
<speed-> da so zrihtali A1 obrazec
<speed-> da zdaj te vejo da sem v avstriji pa lahko dam s.p. na popoldansko pa mi nebo treba prispevkov placevat! :D
<zdobersek> OTOH so rabl dva tedna, da so naredl 2. januar dela prost dan
<zdobersek> not for you, of course
<speed-> haha
<speed-> MEJTE GA
<zdobersek> GA ZE MAMO
<metalcamp_> again!
<metalcamp_> msevwork: tole predelaj http://eloquentjavascript.net/
<Pepelka> Eloquent JavaScript
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<CrazyLemon> tl,dr
<msevwork> tnx :) "Inside the computer’s world, there is only data."
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr*
<msevwork> neki me še muč
<msevwork> function getCurrentTemp(startingTemp, currentTemp) { startingTemp = 4000; currentTemp  = startingTemp -(msg.payload*(1000));
<msevwork> currentTemp = msg.payload; }
<msevwork> return msg;
<msevwork> zakaj mi kle vrne nazaj isto vrednost msg.payloada kot pride notr v to funkcijo
<msevwork> pa un msg.payload izračun je narobe ampak zanemarte to trenutno k hočm vidm drugo vrednost k uno k mam popravljeno zj
<msevwork> bom neki probov Å¡e
<metalcamp_> no, daj
<msevwork> CrazyLemonovo začetno varianto pa pol zunaj funkcije currentTemp = msg.payload;
<metalcamp_> moraš se tudi sam malo namučiti
<msevwork> nope ovo ne radi function getCurrentTemp(startingTemp, currentTemp) { startingTemp = 4000; currentTemp  = startingTemp -(1000-(msg.payload*10));
<msevwork>  return currentTemp; }
<msevwork> currentTemp = msg.payload;
<msevwork> return msg;
<metalcamp_> hint: poglej kaj vsebuje msg.payload
<metalcamp_> sproti si izpisuj posamezne vrednosti spremenljivk
<metalcamp_> pa ti bo takoj jasno
<msevwork> ja pač isto kar dobivam kot output ven, ampak a ne spremenim kle že currentTemp
<msevwork> pa bi mogu currentTemp bi neka druga Å¡tevilka
<msevwork> in bi potem ta Å¡tevilka prepisala msg.payload?
<metalcamp_> ja, če bi pravilno napisal
<msevwork> aja že razumem
<msevwork> narobe sm obrnu
<msevwork> joj sm retarded :D
<msevwork> zakaj pa zj ni definirana
<matjaz> dej ti raj en paste.sh prlep
<matjaz> pa ti bo že kdo pomagal
<matjaz> *khm* zdobersek *khm*
 * zdobersek away
<msevwork> https://paste.sh/47lZmo5w#RHOKrUCUrIca3LjEjDrqlJGK
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> I know nothing about JS
<matjaz> sam Å¡e vseeno, wat?!
<metalcamp_> msevwork: dodaj še kaj točno vsebuje msg
<msevwork> msg.payload = getCurrentTemp();
<msevwork> a je tkole pol
<metalcamp_> kaj bi rad? dodal currentTemp v msg.payload ali nadomestil msg.payload z currentTemp?
<msevwork> nadomestil msg.payload z currentTemp
<msevwork> ratal mi je
<msevwork> https://paste.sh/RixpRR8o#FPIt7KEUHQbkbf2HS5qgddzl
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msevwork> pomoje uno zgoraj ne rabim :D
<msevwork> uno var
<metalcamp_> ja ni potrebe, da je globalna
<metalcamp_> lahko daš znotraj funkcije
<metalcamp_> pa startTemp imaš brezveze dan kot parameter, če ga ne uporabljaš
<skyx> ima kdo kaksno idejo zakaj tole ne timeouta?
<skyx> curl -JO --max-time 60 --connect-timeout 60 https://127.11.0.1/path/to/resource\?identifier\=tag
<skyx> ups, sej dela :)
<msevwork> kul metalcamp_ pol ubistu lahko samo hardcodam, edin mogoče zarad berljivosti je bolš da se spomneš pol v prihodnosti zakaj si to naredu
<metalcamp_> zakaj pa returnaš msg?
<metalcamp_> je celotna koda Å¡e znotraj ene funkcije?
<msevwork> nevem to je po defaultu notr že v the function nodih od node-reda
<msevwork> te-h mi zmerm na the autocorrecta
<msevwork> metalcamp_, zakaj pa tega nemorm nardit -> msg.payload.colortemp = getCurrentTemp();
<msevwork> da bi dodal colortemp v message payload
<metalcamp_> poskusi z msg.payload['colortemp'] = getCurrentTemp();
<msevwork> aha vidm na stackexchangeu
<msevwork> mogla bi že moja začetna varianta delat ane
<msevwork> mi dela zj
<msevwork> prepisal sm si msg.payload v prvi vrstici
<msevwork> objekt sm v string spremenu
<msevwork> to je bil problem
<CrazyLemon> that indentation tho
<msevwork> zj sm še najdu funkcijo na netu k mi rgb določ
<msevwork> { "azimuth": 0.7896478139758608, "altitude": 0.12677457415360766, "percent": 34.97144872654973, "colortemp": 3349.714487265497, "R": 255, "G": 188.16819692476867, "B": 132.23891287360357 }
<msevwork> tko da zj mam vse
<CrazyLemon> čist hudo!
<msevwork> sam Å¡e brightness morm fadeat :D
<msevwork> edin loh da ta node dela to sam do takt k gre sonce dol
<msevwork> bi blo pa fajn da bi to delou tut še naprej do časa ko grem spat :D
<msevwork> to je fora cirkadiane osvetlitve CrazyLemon
<msevwork> da se simulira kao naraven ritem "poletnega" sonca tut pozimi :D
<msevwork> oz. pač mogoče še clo super-sonca ker niti ob 10 še ne zaide :D
<msevwork> hehe
<yang> Linux trisquel 4.9.0-gnu #1 SMP Mon Dec 12
<CrazyLemon> so old
<msevwork> flux capacitor is operational
<matjaz> msevwork, a je kej narobe?
<msevwork> ne nč
<msevwork> http://anthonyterrien.com/demo/knob/
<Pepelka> jQuery Knob demo
<matjaz> sm mislu, k si Å¡e kr na Å¡ihtu
<msevwork> aja dons bom do 8
<matjaz> a, morš not prnest :D
<msevwork> ne :) sam en dogodek mamo k se ga morm udeležit
<yang> zastonj vecerja
<msevwork> 70letnica KI
<yang> ves da mora pocakat, kot taprav gorenc
<matjaz> and booze
<msevwork> no pa tut ena simulacija je šla v maloro sm ponastavil in bom lahko tekom dneva pogledal če je uredu
<msevwork> :D
<yang> a je slucajno kdo zasledil kaksno "akcijo" PC sistemov ?
<yang> kaj prednovoletnega
<msevwork> a utilite si že prodal :D
<yang> enga ja
<msevwork> dobr ti gre
<yang> mah malo sem se navelical ze teh SD-sistemov, k se nic pametnega ne da z njimi delat
<yang> ce sluzi tocnemu namenu potem  ok, ampak za kaksno bolj zahtevno opravilo pa ni glih
<msevwork> ja za hišno avtomacijo ali pa video nadzorni/alarmni sistem jih maš, al pa za zalivat
<msevwork> to so zlo taki uporabni use-casei če mene vprašaš
<msevwork> poleg tega maš lahko za irc, za media center
<msevwork> lahko maš za rtlsdr
<msevwork> lahko če maš ladjo npr. al pa tut če jo nimaš maš opencpn, k greš na izlet z ladjo da opazuješ kje so druge :D
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> al pa da opazuješ kje so avioni prek unga nevem kko se že imenuje
<msevwork> :D
<yang> ja sej tko mam
<msevwork> ja sej
<msevwork> pol vrjetn neboš vseh prodal
<msevwork> teli use casei so vsaj za 4 sbcje
<yang> sej prodajam samo se en utilite
<msevwork> ja na njemu bi pa lahko kej zahtevnejšega laufal :D
<yang> isto ima omejitev na sd kartico
<yang> nevem sicer kaj je z ubuntu upgradeom, samo totalno mi sfizi nastavitve tam
<yang> dokler ne upgradeam deluje
<yang> pol se pa zjebe
<msevwork> aja nima hddja
<yang> ne
<msevwork> pol je pa bolš kj od kitajcev kupt
<msevwork> no ja vsaj emmc majo namest sd
<msevwork> uni usb ključki k so računalniki
<yang> utilite ma 3 modele, 2 sta z SD en je z SSD
<msevwork> Å¡e uro pa 15 min
<msevwork> pol se pa dogodek prične
<msevwork> :D
<yang> a bo striptiz ?
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> a pol se ne splača it ane yang
<msevwork> :D
<yang> to pa ti ves
<yang> ce je kej zastonj se splaca
<msevwork> sigurn da je
<msevwork> pa da se mal pokažem šefom kok sm vzoren :D
<msevwork> edin na prednovoletno zabavo nemorm it k ma ravn mami takt rojstn dan
<msevwork> :)
<msevwork> bom pa nasledn let
<msevwork> sj ene par let Å¡e mam :)
<msevwork> pol k dr. me bojo pa vrjetn odpikal
<msevwork> k država tok varčuje
<yang> ja, sej lahko za isti dnar delas kot dr.
<yang> v tvoji branzi pa res ne bi smel biti problem najti zaposlitev
<yang> vrjetn gres lahk tut za Monsannto delat, pa bos 3x tolk  zasluzil
<yang> ce te glih  denar motivira
<msevwork> ja če grem v švico delat bi kot začetnik z diplomo zaslužu 100kEur
<msevwork> ne predstavlam si kolk bi pol z dr. :D
<msevwork> kot začetnik z dr. :D
<yang> pac odloci se
<msevwork> sj nevem a bom lažje al težje dobu
<msevwork> pomoje lažje ker bom mel 3 leta delovnih izkušenj
<msevwork> sicer ne iz področja na katerem bom najverjetneje delal v industriji ampak ok
<yang> resda svicarskih 100k ni isto kot 100k v sloveniji, ampak vseeno ni slabo
<msevwork> mja zihr ene 50k pršparaš
<msevwork> k morš kle delat nevem kok časa
<yang> sej lahko delas recimo samo dolocen cas
<msevwork> jp
<yang> pa ko nasparas se vrnes ali gres drugam
<msevwork> ene 5 let delaš pa se vrneš kot kralj v SLO :D
<yang> poleg tega svica ni glih neka bedna drzava za zivet, se kar fino zivi tam
<yang> verjetno je precej farmacevtskih firm ravno s sedezem v svici
<msevwork> res je
<msevwork> pa Å¡e gore so
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/ljSoV
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msevwork> hehe
<msevwork> yang pejt nazaj na armbian da nas bo več
<msevwork> :D
<yang> a sploh kdo uporablja to ?
<msevwork> haha ja kr dost folka če majo tak fajn forum :D
<msevwork> za orange pi-je je to najbolš distro :)
<metalcamp> msevwork, zgleda se bom le dočakal opi
<msevwork> no razn tvojga metalcamp Å¡e ne podpirajo :D
<metalcamp> bom že nekaj spacal da bo delalo :)
<msevwork> metalcamp, a slučajn veš pač za ta orangepizero še ni nekega posebnega toola za gpio
<msevwork> npr za te H3 orange je wiringOPI
<msevwork> zj pa ta je H2, pa nevem kko bi blo treba ta wiringOPI spremenit da bi delal tut na njej
<msevwork> nope že gledam pretežko je
<msevwork> nimam za burek
<metalcamp> :D
<zdobersek> as najdu za burek
<msevwork> brb
<yang> Jan Pronk (October 19, 1918 – March 15, 2016) was a Dutch professional cyclist. Died 15 March 2016 (aged 97)   Hm, zgleda da kolesarji kar dolgo zivite
<CrazyLemon> must be the steroids
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmemOdsMtcg
<Pepelka> I made a butt wiping machine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Yes. It happened. Is this the ultimate shitty robot? I'm not sure. But it's something alright. Marcos' fundraiser for getting supplies to Standing Rock: http...«
<yang> https://futurism.com/mits-new-radio-can-detect-your-emotions-using-wireless-signals/
<Pepelka> MIT's New Radio Can Detect Your Emotions Using Wireless Signals
<Pepelka> »A team of researchers at MIT's CSAIL have developed a device that can detect basic human emotions using wireless technology. Dubbed EQ-Radio, it analyzes small variations in heartbeat intervals to determine whether a person is happy, sad, excited, or angry.«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-QRFH_3faM
<Pepelka> Car Crash: Do You Know Where The Candle Supply Is? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two sweet southern ladies cruise around a warehouse complex and fall into a loading ramp. This video took place in Alabama, not too far outside of Birmingham.«
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/daaang.jpg
<matjaz> fun times ahead
<matjaz> ... not
<dz0ny> idioterna: slo-tech cannot join cannot register
<CrazyLemon> matjaz at least you have backups!
<matjaz> well yeah
<matjaz> sam Å¡e vseen, SUCKS BIG TIME
<matjaz> bomo probal popravt
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dont even..just reinstall everything
<matjaz> I refuse to be msev-!
<matjaz> filesystem repair in progress
<matjaz> že to je dober znak, da dejansko teče
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> fixmbr C:/ ?
<matjaz> not really, but not that far off
<zdobbie> fixmbr D:/ ?
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ySpCUnu.gifv
<matjaz> btrfs rescue zero-log /dev/mapper/main && btrfsck --repair --init-extent-tree /dev/mapper/main
<matjaz> close, but no cigar
<matjaz> now we wait ...
<idioterna> dz0ny: bom
<idioterna> dz0ny: try
<matjaz> we did it boyz!
<matjaz> hvala msev- za pomoč!
<pitastrudl> kaj se ti je pripetilo
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/daaang.jpg
<matjaz> this
<pitastrudl> ja sm vidu
<pitastrudl> sam kaj je to
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> si mel enkripcijo na disku pa ti je Å¡la po gobe?
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<matjaz> filesystem je šel po gobe, ker sem na nepravi način ugasnil PC
<matjaz> at least I think so
<matjaz> sem pa pred tem naredil kernel upgrade
<matjaz> tko da nisem ziher
<matjaz> grem Å¡e na laptopa probat, pa bom ziher
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<matjaz> jap, nepravi način ugašanja
<matjaz> note to self/everyone: never use "power button long press" for shutdown
<idioterna> a si z macolo ugasnu
<idioterna> aja to
<idioterna> for shutdown use
<idioterna> ctrl-alt-sysrq, U, S, B
<matjaz> idioterna, vau, TIL!
<idioterna> si je kr izi zapomnt, k pac
<idioterna> usb
<matjaz> sam kaj k ne vem ker knof je SysRq!
<idioterna> unmount, sync, boot
<matjaz> predvidevam da S-Abf?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> tist je zustem abfall
<idioterna> al kva ze
<idioterna> abfrage
<idioterna> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemabfrage-Taste :)
<Pepelka> Systemabfrage-Taste – Wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt sysrq je disejblan na ubuntuju
<matjaz> idioterna, ja sej, to je to
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kaj pol Å¡e dobr da ga nimam :)
<idioterna> Bei neueren Linux-Versionen kann man diese Taste so konfigurieren, dass man auch bei einem durch einen Software- oder Hardwarefehler blockierten Terminal bzw. X-Server noch bestimmte Aktionen (z. B. Reboot mit vorherigem Schreiben gepufferter Daten auf die Datenträger) durchführen kann. Nur wenige Teile des Kernels müssen noch lauffähig sein, um diese Funktion zu nutzen. Das wird Magic SysRq key
<idioterna> (Magische S-Abf-Taste) genannt.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: really?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dunno..nism mel težave s shutdownom :>
<idioterna> how gauche.
<yang> Lurker69: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Esteve_Head
<CrazyLemon> idioterna neka fora je..v dmesg izpiše ko sm poskušal REIUSB al kaj je že tist magic combo
<Pepelka> Alicia Esteve Head - Wikipedia
<idioterna> reisub
<CrazyLemon> thats the one
<idioterna> you gotta know these things if you're king.
<CrazyLemon> you dont if you use ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-14
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szUJSXBjpJM
<Pepelka> Dog biting graphic on 3 News - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dog biting graphic on 3 News http://www.facebook.com/dannewsonline http://www.twitter.com/dannews http://www.dannews.co.nz«
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> yo what up
<speed-> pa nic glih sem prisel
<speed-> pa sodelavec me drkal uro je korenjak naprej premakno
<speed-> ker sem spal celo pot :D
<speed-> te pa kao da nesreca bila, samo ves ko se zbudis nekje ko sploh neves kje si je malo cudno vse :)
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<Matthai> https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef/
<Pepelka> CyberChef
<Pepelka> »The Cyber Swiss Army Knife«
<napsy> lp
<matjaz> tisto kar se mi je včeraj dogajalo
<matjaz> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Btrfs-Data-Bug-Hole-Read-Comp
<Pepelka> It Looks Like There's A Possible Data Corruption Bug For Btrfs Dating Back To 2009 - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<matjaz> wat een fuck
<napsy> eh btrfs
<metalcamp_> Matthai: kul najdba, tnx
<metalcamp_> matjaz, why not zfs?
<matjaz> metalcamp_, sej bom ta vikend e-migrant na ZFS :)
<msevwork> hrllo
<msevwork> hello
<dz0ny> .yt TT Koreless
<jabuk> Koreless - TT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xef3xyLw-sM
<dz0ny> morning
<zdobbie> 10:00 AM?
<zdobbie> someone's been drilling their 7.00 tactics
<dz0ny> jah tole sm gledu https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/808804784371335168
<Pepelka> dz0ny auf Twitter: "https://t.co/yo85goh19l Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency Is sooo good... Also on #netflix, but sadly there is no OST yet"
<dz0ny> which reminds me of
<dz0ny> .yt christine queens saint
<jabuk> Christine and The Queens - Saint Claude (Clip Officiel) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzFYmz2lfT4
<zdobbie> jst sem pa The Crown pregledu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpNCuMRurmc
<Pepelka> The Crown OST - Duck Shoot (Rupert Gregson Williams) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Original theme from NETFLIX's The Crown.The Crown is an American-British television drama series, created and written by Peter Morgan and produced by Left Ba...«
<zdobbie> ko bom velik, bom kraljica
<CrazyLemon> you already are ..the queen of trolls!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVdUDDpYjj0
<Pepelka> Reenactments: Always Reboot First - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Bitter IT Guy shows you why your IT Guys ask you to reboot first.«
<CrazyLemon> ^ the IT guy talking to msev :>
<zdobbie> "kko v temle JSONu odstranim en element?"
<zdobbie> "reboot"
<metalcamp_> lol
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: nič več rm -rf / ?
<zdobbie> naaah
<CrazyLemon> he's all grown up now
<yang> https://twitter.com/alanferrier/status/808764211648200706
<Pepelka> Alan Ferrier auf Twitter: "Who would have believed that the perfect Wikipedia photo caption could have been improved upon? https://t.co/pLedKWbs1o"
<yang> haha, tale imam tudi dober BIO > I live in Edinburgh and my hobbies include arranging my CDs in alphabetical order, discovering new and exotic whiskies, sheep-spotting and flying my kite.
<matjaz> my file manager already does that on it's own!
<zdobersek> its
<matjaz> yis, ma bad
<matjaz> fakin zaspan sem, grem po kavo
<napsy> me2
<msevwork> učer sm dobu knjigo o Kem.Inšt.
<msevwork> in sem že notr napisan :D
<msevwork> šele par mesecev delam pa so me že notr dal
<msevwork> big respect
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> kle ti tud vcasih voice damo
<zdobbie> ampak congrats
<zdobbie> msevwork: talev sysadmin je tud notr?
<skyx> za roj. dan dobis voice tukaj :)
<zdobbie> mhm
<msevwork> zdobbie tut je notr
<msevwork> kot tehnični sodelavec v eni raziskovalni skupini :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork kakšen je opis zravn imena ? "The guy that asks _A LOT_ of questions"?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> mladi raziskovalec (aka  "The guy that asks _A LOT_ of questions")
<msevwork> in fine print
<msevwork> en naš profesor je hangal z mislim da zadnjim nobelovim nagrajencem za kemijo :)
<msevwork> kko bi si naredu nek procentualni odštevalec v javaskriptu
<msevwork> da bi mu nastavu čas odštevanja in potem bi odšteval od 100 do 0%
<msevwork> oz. clo da bi mu uro nastavu kdaj naj začne
<msevwork> pismo tale visual block mode mi ne gre
<msevwork> aha že zastopm kaj je narobe
<msevwork> gre
<msevwork> ok zbrisat znam kko pa napišem v vse vrstice nekaj
<metalcamp_> msevwork: se ti je že kdaj zgodilo, da bi ponesreči zašel na stackoverflow?
<msevwork> bom
<msevwork> se mi je že zgodilo jp :P
<msevwork> aveš kok bi šele pol vprašanj dobil
<msevwork> no sam tole pa res lahko tm poguglam ja
<msevwork> vrjetn nimam visualextra enablan
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chhi7R5WLK4
<Pepelka> BREAKING: ISIS shoots down UFO! EXCLUSIVE FOOTAGE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Oldie but a goldie! This is of course spoof video and fake translation! Enjoy it! :) Keep us alive: http://russia-insider.com/support Visit us! http://russia...«
<Lurker69> >dont make my turban laugh
<zdobersek> msevwork: a ce se garda s tegale kanala sestavi za eno grupno fotko, loh naslednje leto to spravis v ta almanah?
<msevwork> zakaj mi shift+i ne dela čeprav imam visualextras vključeno
<zdobersek> tko, ti v ospredju, vzadej pa the usual helpers
<zdobersek> jst loh fotografiram, ce ze lih pomagam ne dost
<yang> msevwork: A je Štefanija Zakrajšek tut not v knjigi ?
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Pizama/status/809018240248778752
<Pepelka> Boštjan Gorenc auf Twitter: "My pay is my decision."
<msevwork> nevem yang kdo je to
<msevwork> zdobbie, nevem če te lahko notr spravm
<msevwork> mogoče pa lahko pridemo v Mathaijevo knjigo
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> msevwork, ti sam povej katera tiskarna je
<yang> msevwork: Čistilka k je že več kt en let tam
<matjaz> bomo Å¡li mal hekat
<msevwork> yang a je razmeroma mlada temne lase?
<yang> stara pa črna
<msevwork> :P matjaz :P
<msevwork> yang ena je taka ja
<msevwork> pa mal bl okrogla je
<yang> ja
<yang> msevwork: kok mislis da stane vremenska postajca za narest , kle sem dobil okvirne cene - Dijelovi bez 3D print dijelova su cca 10$, ESP8266 je oko 4$, Bosch BME280 je isto oko 4$ i onda sitni dijelovi
<yang> a lahko ESP8266 kontroliras brez druge naprave (Arduina) ?
<msevwork> ja esp je arduino
<msevwork> ampak raj si kup narejeno bolš
<msevwork> pa ne esp-varianto :D
<yang> ja ampak tista bi verjetno bla bistveno drazja ?
<msevwork> pač zato ker če boš šu to esp varianto pol boš mogu še postavt mqtt broker pa take zadeve
<msevwork> ja odvisn kaj hočš prikazovat :)
<msevwork> za veter merit si nemorš sam naredit
<msevwork> metalcamp_, nobena varianta iz stackoverflowa mi ne uspe
<msevwork> pol k selectam text če prtisnem ctrl+i se nč ne zgodi
<msevwork> niti s "c" ne gre
<msevwork> pač grem v vrstico -> ctrl+v (visual mode) -> shift+g (da vse do konca označm) -> ?
<msevwork> kako označm vse razen zadnjih 2 vrstic btw
<metalcamp_> msevwork: niti približno se mi ne sanja kaj in kje hočeš označiti
<metalcamp_> msevwork: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<msevwork> kaj to
<msevwork> a vim
<msevwork> aja un visualextras
<msevwork> nism Å¡e
<msevwork> kko
<msevwork> :ver
<msevwork> a mi pol pišejo navodila tm
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> msevwork, a hočeš kopirat?
<matjaz> ugl, d je za pobrisat, y za kopirat, p za prilepit
<matjaz> to ti manjka še v visual načinu
<msevwork> ne hočm pač nek tekst napisat
<msevwork> po večih vrsticah
<msevwork> naenkrat
<yang> msevwork: mam tako vremensko napravo iz trgovine pa vidm da mi kaze zdele -2 pa 5% vlaznost za zunaj, torej cisto narobe
<msevwork> matjaz v visual modeu drgač
<msevwork> yang ja vrjamem, sam če boš hotu sam naredit boš mel kr neki dela
<msevwork> aha matjaz zj gledam en film
<msevwork> bom poizkusu
<yang> msevwork: fino bi blo da bi nardil napravo tipa RPI oz. samo nek modul ki ima ze vec teh funkcij gor, pa da samo na USB priklopis
<msevwork> matjaz sm napisal v terminal :P
<msevwork> aha yang to se pa tut da najdt
<msevwork> sm že najdu
<msevwork> mam starrano na githubu
<msevwork> bom poizkusu v tem tednu poiskat :D
<matjaz> yang, sej maš HATe za RPi ki jih lahko ponucaš za vremensko postajo
<matjaz> !g sense hat rpi
<matjaz> "they're gonna take over our jobs!"
<matjaz> they said
<matjaz> ffs boti ej
<matjaz> https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/sense-hat/
<matjaz> vse morm sam
<Pepelka> Sense HAT - Raspberry Pi
<Pepelka> »Sensor board and LED matrix add-on board for Raspberry Pi used in the Astro Pi mission on the International Space Station«
<msevwork> aja namest shift i sm prtiskal ctrl i
<msevwork> pismo
<msevwork> uspel mi je matjaz
<msevwork> zj se morm pa naučit kko od enega linea do druge block izberem
<yang> msevwork: ce bos nasel kje tak USB modul mi lahko napises
<yang> bom se malo pobrskal po netu
<msevwork> ja na rpi pa pač kr prklop te senzorje
<msevwork> na gpio
<msevwork> pa se najde python skripte k to berejo
<msevwork> ez-peasy
<msevwork> matjaz, a znaš izbrat specifične vrstice pač da izbereš nevem neko besedo samo v vrsticah od 22-55 npr
<msevwork> po stolpcu navzdol seveda
<msevwork> aha se bom na vim prjavu pa tm prašal
<msevwork> pol k bom doma
<msevwork> evo to je to za dons
<msev-> spet freenode napadajo
<msev-> kko se rešm yang
<msev-> sm se že rešu
<msev-> ok uglavnm
<msev-> a sm kle napačno hardcodirov -> http://pastebin.com/YxiMmVWu
<Pepelka> [JavaScript] var prefix = "/IoTmanager"; var deviceId = "bedrock"; var config = []; var - Pastebin.com
<msev-> mogoče se je un zmotu pa ni 10 ampak je 1
<msev-> ne ni se zmotu nevem zakaj ne prime
<msev-> program mi widgete da vse na eno stran
<msev-> namest da bi jih dal na 3 strani
<msev-> cmon dudes
<msev-> kmal bo pastebin poteku
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> we dont want that!
<msev-> ta pages list array naredi prazen
<msev-> dj no CrazyLemon dj poglej če sm prov hardcodov :D
<msev-> Å¡e 20 min before it gets deleted
<yang> https://vimeo.com/88788428
<Pepelka> 'The Last Days on Mars' VFX Breakdowns on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »The Last Days on Mars VFX Breakdown Director Ruairi Robinson www.screenscene.ie Visual Effects Supervisor: Adam McInnes Visual Effects Supervisor: Ed Bruce Music…«
<yang> msev-: Imas ti Sense hat ?
<msev-> nope
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: MW5 woop woop
<yang> msev-: +Rg drugacded
<yang> msev-: +Rg drugace
<msev-> sj mi je ratal
<msev-> samo +R sm dodal
<yang> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<Pepelka> User modes - freenode
<Pepelka> »freenode IRC network«
<yang> nisem zadovoljen s to tipkovnico
<yang> stalno se podvajajo crke
<msev-> nevem zakaj zj stalno napadajo freenode
<yang> mogoce obstaja kaka funkcija, da se lahko izklopi ponavljanje crk, ker ce pritisnem na eno crko potem kar piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise v nedogled
<slax0r> kaksno tipkovnico?
<yang> Cherry KC 1000
<idioterna> kbdrate -d 400
<slax0r> cherry brez cherry switchov....*shrug*
<idioterna> kbdrate -d 500 even
<yang> ar> jaxie had a new baby i think
<yang> 18:01 < jaxie> its your nephew you ass, my brother's wife
<yang> idioterna: hvala
<CrazyLemon> msev- očitno ne če ti ne dela :>
<yang> Mogoče bo komu zanimiva tale prezentacija na CCC - https://events.ccc.de/congress/2016/wiki/Session:Dn42:_Decentralised_Network_42
<zdobbie> Mogoče bo komu zanimiva tale skladba na YouTubeu - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N70DRo8_WwA
<Pepelka> Kavinsky - Odd Look ft. The Weeknd - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Odd Look ft. The Weeknd" is the new single from Kavinsky's EP "Odd Look". Get his album "OutRun", on iTunes : http://po.st/OUTRUNitunes Kavinsky's video gam...«
<zdobbie> ubistvu je tale za med tednom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT0iQRjHbW4
<Pepelka> Kavinsky - Odd Look - YouTube
<Pepelka> »“Get Kavinsky's new EP "Odd Look" including the single 'Odd Look ft. The Weeknd' , on iTunes : http://po.st/oddlookEP The album "OutRun" is available on iTun...«
<CrazyLemon> ta za med tednom je boljša
<metalcamp> za vikend je bolj primerno kaj takega: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOx81aG-EN4
<Pepelka> Chic - Everybody Dance - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> no v bistvu sploh ni Å¡voh :D
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu 2009 pa sm mislu da bo groza..but its aight :D
<metalcamp> :D
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHXa0aWqWmI :|
<Pepelka> Ella Vos - White Noise - YouTube
<Pepelka> »White Noise! Download...http://apple.co/2e6au1r Stream on Spotify...http://spoti.fi/2e6a4s8 Ella Vos https://soundcloud.com/ellavosmusic https://www.facebook...«
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> suicide sheep je kr kul kanal ja
<upd> FUl
<CrazyLemon> FUł
<zdobbie> fūŁ
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/so_freaking_cold.png
<slax0r> we ded
<zdobbie> KELVIN UR A ZERO
<CrazyLemon> .yt nula kelivna
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .yt nula kelvina
<jabuk> Nula Kelvina & Aleksandra Ilijevski / Maškerada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-0ZOJD-i1Q
<slax0r> diagnosticiranje BSOD prek hangouts \o/
<zdobbie> livin' da life
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/nasveti/jeremy-clarkson-se-je-pripeljal-v-slovenijo-431729
<Pepelka> Jeremy Clarkson se je pripeljal v Slovenijo! - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Amazon je slovenskim uporabnikom omogočil dostop do svoje storitve Prime Video, ki podobno kot Netflix ponuja spletni ogled filmov in televizijskih serij, v prvi vrsti seveda avtomobilistične poezije The Grand Tour. Takoj smo preverili, kako se lahko Prime Videu pridružimo, koliko stane in kakšno vsebino ponuja. «
<CrazyLemon> ignore the title
<slax0r> ....
<CrazyLemon> 3€/m is a good deal!
<slax0r> amazon.de cert error? :O
<slax0r> amazon prime je 3€/m ?
<slax0r> to mas muziko pa vse potem?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope..to je samo za prime video IMO
<CrazyLemon> če pa maš amazon prime pa imaš zravn še video in audio :D
<slax0r> kolk pa je amazon prime?
<slax0r> mesecno
<slax0r> da vidim ce se se mi splaca deezerja dalje furat
<slax0r> in je kak trial?
<zdobbie> dis gon b gud https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-eMt3SrfFU
<Pepelka> Dunkirk - Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From filmmaker Christopher Nolan (“Interstellar,” “Inception,” “The Dark Knight” Trilogy) comes the epic action thriller DUNKIRK, in theaters July 21, 2017. ...«
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/ospC2Jb.gifv
<matjaz> slax0r, prvo leto 49 eur, naprej pa po 69 eur
<matjaz> imaš en trial ja
<matjaz> za en mesec se mi zdi
<matjaz> pomoje se splača
<yang> hm me prav zanima ce obstaja KODI plugin za to
<matjaz> za amazon video? dvomim
<matjaz> DRM ftw, or smth like that
<matjaz> aja, pa če si pošiljaš pakete prek borderlinx, imaš free same day shipping
<matjaz> do borderlinx lokacije
<CrazyLemon> whats borderlinx
<matjaz> you don't know?
<CrazyLemon> and why its not lynx instead
<matjaz> lahko bi reku da je VPN za pošiljke
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ah
<CrazyLemon> matjaz torej podobno kot tisto pošlji iz amerike al kaj je že tista storitev
<matjaz> tako je
<CrazyLemon> cheaper&more!
<matjaz> tko, zdej mam pa končno zavtomatizirane bekape
<CrazyLemon> 'bout time!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie day of infamy much? :>
<zdobbie> not at all
<zdobbie> alas
<matjaz> a je že kej razprodaj na pari?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dunkirk zgleda zlo podobno kot dog red mapa :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je že mimo
<matjaz> te zdej sm vidu jađ
<matjaz> sam bojo Å¡e ene
<matjaz> predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/po-17-letih-in-milijardah-evrov-galileo-tik-pred-zagonom/410075
<Pepelka> Po 17 letih in milijardah evrov Galileo tik pred zagonom :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Evropski satelitski sistem Galileo bo v četrtek končno pripravljen za zagon prenosa v živo.«
<upd>  Po njenih besedah več proizvajalcev pametnih telefonov že izdeluje primerne čipe. ne razumem a to pomeni da se moj tablet ne bo povezal
<CrazyLemon> upd a tvoj gps chip podpira galilea?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a mamo kak seznam podprtih?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sure..!g gsm arena
<CrazyLemon> no poglej pač tam pod lastnostmi
<matjaz> jest zase vem, samo kako vem, če bo delal z Galileom?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako zase veš pol pa sprašuješ če bo delal z galileom :D
<matjaz> ja vem ker čip mam, kako pa zvem če bo delal z Galileom? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz like i said
<CrazyLemon> !g gsm arena
<CrazyLemon> ffs tale Pepelka je ratala useless
<matjaz> BAN
<idioterna> who?
<idioterna> the guy being disrespectful or the girl being useless
<zdobbie> Y NOT BOTH
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, in kaj more pisat na gsm areni pod GPS?
<matjaz> galileo?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz med drugim ja
<matjaz> pol nimam :(
<matjaz> Qualcomm Snapdragon 652 in novejši naj bi imel podporo za Galileo
<CrazyLemon> 652 je novejši od 810?
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> Snapdragon 625 was announced on February 11, 2016
<matjaz> The Snapdragon 808 and 810 were announced on April 7, 2014
<zdobbie> 17 let so mel cajt
<matjaz> Snapdragon 618 and Snapdragon 620 were announced on 18 February 2015.
<matjaz> tale bo pravi
<matjaz> pol so jih pa preimenoval
<matjaz> 620=652
<matjaz> pixli, xiaomiji in opeplus 3t
<matjaz> oneplus*
<matjaz> ti naj bi imeli podporo
<matjaz> pša potreben je tudi android 7.0
<upd> bleh GPS	Yes, GLONASS
<CrazyLemon> no američani pa rusi te zlahka najdejo :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-15
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> jutro
<zdobbie> https://mobile.twitter.com/iamjoonlee/status/808415700905787392/video/1
<Pepelka> Twitter
<yang> zdobbie: hehe
<msevwork> dang zmatran sm
<yang> https://webmshare.com/7Q1OK
<Pepelka> webmshare | upload, share and host your webm files
<Pepelka> »upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif, avi, mp4 to webm«
<speed-> HAIL
<metalcamp_> \o
<CrazyLemon> Dear Yahoo User,
<CrazyLemon> We are writing to inform you about a data security issue that may involve your Yahoo account information. We have taken steps to secure your account and are working closely with law enforcement.
<CrazyLemon> again?!?
<johnnyyy> stari grehi
<johnnyyy> baje iz 2013
<johnnyyy> 1E9 uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ! najdu sm tisto predavanje ki si enkrat spraševal za facebook sliko :)
<metalcamp_> a res? :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ kinda sorta :D
<slax0r> not really
<speed-> o slax0r
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> si ze nazaj v .at? :d
<slax0r> ne se
<napsy> slax0r: hodis cez mejo delat?
<slax0r> sem ja, zaj mam "dopust"
<matjaz> oh Yahoo, you stupid shits
<matjaz> https://diracdeltas.github.io/blog/surveillance/
<Pepelka> surveillance, whistleblowing, and security engineering
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/CzrTq6WUcAEaF3o.mp4 - "Uber - we don't care about the red lights'
<skyx> dan :)
<zdobersek> hai
<napsy> elo
<skyx> :)
<zdobbie> healthy community!
<speed-> kaka dobra finta
<speed-> mamo sestanek kao predstavitev appa stranki
<speed-> in kdo pride
<speed-> prekmurec haha
<zdobersek> a je kupu?
<speed-> ze placano
<speed-> saj z avstrijske firme je
<speed-> samo dobra finta prvo smo mislili da je pac neki balkanec
<speed-> te pa kao da je slovenec ker smo pac na anglescino saltali
<speed-> te naprej pa se opet kao za prevode, pa pravim eh midva s sodelavcem nemreva v slo prevajat nic ker sva prekmurca
<speed-> ovi pa takoj
<speed-> 'ges san klasicni sobocanec' :D
<zdobersek> tej je pa te Afstrijce strah, da jih bo Kekec fničo!
<speed-> haha
<zdobbie> nej, Prekmürec jih bo!
<zdobersek> ne znam na pamet umlatua na tem kompu sestavt
<speed-> lol
<speed-> za mene si menjal comp
<speed-> <3
<msevwork> speed-, kašna pa je aplikacija
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> pa o tem nemorem govorit
<speed-> da nebo kdo kaj skakal :D
<msevwork> top sekret
<speed-> ja glej
<speed-> tak je :D
<speed-> nasi dosti poberejo od njih
<speed-> samo za njih je to drobiz :D
<speed-> Revenue	Increase US$ 32.1 billion (2014)[1]
<speed-> fegeti!
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> hollz shizzle
<msevwork> kok je pa pr vs revenue increase
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> to ni nse
<speed-> ka si nor
<speed-> ce bi to nase bilo
<speed-> pa bi mi taki drobiz dali za placo
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> ja kok je pr vs dobička no
<msevwork> a to ste avstrijska firma ane
<speed-> da
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> mislim da sem nekje cul da je lani bilo pol miljona cistega dobicka
<speed-> zdaj pa ce je to res nimam pojma
<msevwork> speed-, pol ste pa reveži
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> premal programirate :D
<speed-> ne nismo revezi
<speed-> lastniki porscheje vozijo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa na nas sparajo ja
<speed-> to je res
<msevwork> a so lastniki tut programerji?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> "umetniki"
<speed-> :D
<speed-> nevem ka so
<skyx> ce bi bili lastniki programrji jih ne bi sparali :)
<speed-> nimam stika z njimi
<speed-> na zakljucku ko smo meli
<speed-> sem prvic z njima govoro
<speed-> pa to glih tak po sili
<speed-> en me pital od kje sem
<speed-> drugi me pa pital kak je slovaska
<speed-> :D
<skyx> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<speed-> pa boljse tak
<speed-> vsi okoli pravijo
<speed-> da je cikel zivljenja na firmi pac tak
<speed-> prej se zacnes z njima menit
<speed-> prej odides
<speed-> :d
<msevwork> lol
<metalcamp_> speed-: you're next! :D
<speed-> nah
<zdobersek> umetniki ...
<CrazyLemon> ...
<speed-> ja pa ce sta nekaj takega
<speed-> ka te jaz vem
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> jaz te vem
<zdobbie> da hodis v AUT na lupljenje
<speed-> na kaj?
<speed-> sirimo balkan stari
<speed-> to je nase poslanstvo
<zdobersek> tole se pa enumal ISISovsko slisi
<msevwork> lol
<CrazyLemon> ti če imaš namen širit balkan pol odpri burek shop in zastopaj balkan kot se spodobi!
<msevwork> al pa če hoče bit slovenc loh klobaso zelje pa žgance prodaja :D
<msevwork> oblečen v Kekca
<speed-> no no
<speed-> sirim ga jaz na pravem mestu
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
<Pepelka> NASA Television | NASA
<Pepelka> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> .time orlando
<CrazyLemon> jabuk..where are thee
<zdobersek> not in orlandeeee
<CrazyLemon> .time orlando
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Orlando, FL, USA je 07:52
<CrazyLemon> torej launch @ 14:35
<zdobersek> what we launching
<CrazyLemon> pegasus
<zdobersek> .yt flying pegasus
<jabuk> Key & Peele - Pegasus Sighting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uG9PGqaWeo
<CrazyLemon> !g cygnss
<Pepelka> Cyclone Global Navigation Satellite System (CYGNSS) | NASA https://www.nasa.gov/cygnss
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw
<Pepelka> NASA TV Public-Education - YouTube
<Pepelka> »NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs inc...«
<yang> hehe Pegasus
<speed-> strela zelo hiter
<speed-> nisem hitler
<speed-> ^^ en nas avstrijec lol
<speed-> crkno bon od smeha
<zdobersek> what
<yang> Tale Hirijet Ajdini ma pa kr dobre sladice
<speed-> kaj ti ni jasno
<speed-> avstrijec pravi
<speed-> da je hiter ko strela
<speed-> pa da je strela zelo hiter
<speed-> ampak ni hitler
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<speed-> eh cudni ste
<speed-> idem domov ajd! :D
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> "idem domov"
<zdobersek> gre v avto
<zdobersek> se odpelje v drugo drzavo
<zdobersek> gre tudi 2. januarja v sluzbo
<yang> ja kakih 100.000 slovencev bo delalo tudi 31.12. pa 1.1 pa 2.1.
<yang> nekdo mora delati tudi za praznike
<idioterna> nah, ni treba
<idioterna> sam zment se mormo da nau noben zbolu al pa cesa zazgal
<idioterna> al pa na petrol hodu po cigarete pa alkoholne pijace
<idioterna> al so to ze prepovedal
<CrazyLemon> cigaret? niso prepovedali ne
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.2°C @15.12.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% zahodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:05, Kulminacija: 11:01:44, Sončni zahod: 15:23:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> idioterna: bedastemu narodu ne mors dopovedat, da se ob nedeljah in praznikih ne hodi v trgovino, ponavadi je najvecji naval takrat
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> največji naval je v četrtek
<CrazyLemon> ko imajo upokojenci popust
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v mercatorju :)
<yang> zgleda so primorci bolj sparovni
<idioterna> yang: kva ma pa to z bedastim narodom veze
<yang> idioterna: v avstriji zlepa ne bos sel ti v nedeljo in za praznik v trgovino
<yang> ker je vse zaprto
<pitastrudl> ah dons ni blo kej tok folka v sparu
<pitastrudl> pa v tusu tudi
<pitastrudl> no mogoce dopoldne
<pitastrudl> so vsi sli nakupovat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl čisto odvisno kdaj majo v šparu upokojenci popust :)
<pitastrudl> res je
<yang> idioterna: pa nihce ne umre od lakote
<idioterna> yang: mogoce bom investiru v trgovino v avstriji k bo odprta samo ob nedeljah
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pojdi v ponedeljek v špar ali pa v četrtek v mercator
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu kako prijetno je :D
<yang> idioterna: j asej to se itak lahko samo kak bedast slovenc spomni
<pitastrudl> neprijetno pomoje
<pitastrudl> no sej itak redko grem v trgovino
<pitastrudl> ker itak na bone jem
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> tam ni treba v vrsti cakat
<yang> idioterna: poleg tega da je bilo na referendumu izglasovano da bodo ob nedeljah trgovine zaprte, ampak nasi referendumi niso pol k. vredni
<idioterna> bomo na referendumu izglasoval, da uni k se jim priimek zacne na p, ob cetrtkih ne smejo na stranisce
<pitastrudl> sej v nemciji je isto afaik, ob nedeljah noben ne dela
<yang> idioterna: referendum je oblika ki je sprejemljiva v demokraticnih drzavah
<idioterna> ja, sej pravm
<idioterna> pac bos mal tiscal ob cetrtkih
<idioterna> take one for the team
<yang> idioterna: ce ljudstvo vecinsko nekaj izvoli zakaj pa ne bi tega potem imeli uzakonjenega ?
<idioterna> yang: sej tko smo mel v jugoslaviji
<idioterna> pa enim ni blo prav
<zdobersek> pa so rekl basta!
<idioterna> yang: smo se odlocil da uni k niso v komunisticni partiji ne morjo dobit stipendije
<idioterna> pa so bli eni proti
<idioterna> cudaki
<idioterna> no ampak na sreco jih ni blo zadost
<idioterna> tko da smo jih pol zlahka zaprl
<idioterna> pedre ciganske fasisticne.
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/GBCBr9HB -> kko bi ta value k se nardi k releasam knob (v konzoli je vidna vrednost) outputov v node-red?
<Pepelka> [JavaScript] <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <head> <meta charset="utf-8"> <meta name="viewpor - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> prašaj tiste tvoje IBMovce
<yang> idioterna: izgleda da je migracija z RPI-A, RPI-B mozna brez posebnosti na RPI-3
<yang> torej samo s kopiranjem SD kartice
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> sej ce bi vprasal bi ti povedal
<idioterna> v drugo smer je tezje
<idioterna> prvi rpi nima floating pointa
<yang> nc morm it zdej, bom te vprasal, ko bom nabavil RPI 3
<yang> Mogoce bi lahk se mal pocakal, februarja bodo verjetno izdali RPI 4
<CrazyLemon> https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30  evo windowsaši
<zdobersek> banda
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dis u http://i.imgur.com/7dnD7YI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nigga pls..
<CrazyLemon> i'm freshly shaved
<CrazyLemon> and fedora is not my thing
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> FU
<lynxlynxlynx> "fedora"
<zdobersek> no fedora, no tip!
<CrazyLemon> .yt stalgia bdy
<jabuk> Stalgia - BDY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-9T-y3KuoY
<CrazyLemon> https://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-300-device-lets-you-steal-a-mac-encryption-password-in-30-seconds
<Pepelka> This $300 Device Lets You Steal A Mac Encryption Password in 30 Seconds | Motherboard
<Pepelka> »If you’re worried about someone messing with your Mac when it’s unattended, patch!«
<skyx> CrazyLemon: nice :)
<skyx> https://www.jetbrains.com/go/
<Pepelka> JetBrains Gogland: Capable and Ergonomic Go IDE
<Pepelka> »Gogland is a new IDE by JetBrains aimed at providing an ergonomic environment for Go development.«
<speed-> zdobbie!!!
<speed-> ti!!
<zdobbie> like what up
<speed-> nucam prevod
<speed-> cmüjliti
<speed-> cmüjliš cuker
<speed-> pac bonbon
<speed-> slovenska beseda :D
<idioterna> cuzat
<zdobbie> aye
<idioterna> sesati.
<idioterna> je knjizna beseda
 * speed- faceslap
<speed-> ne priznam
<speed-> tega odgovora! :D
<speed-> slovenscina mora imet neko besedo za to
<idioterna> pa sej si sesalec
<speed-> pa ja samo sesas cecek
<idioterna> we all are
<speed-> oz sesas stanovanje
<speed-> ne pa cuker
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> al pa josko
<speed-> pa cecek = joska
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> a ni ziza
<idioterna> moja baka rece ziza
<idioterna> aja no mogoce je prevec zahodno ze
<speed-> samo prinas se mamo boljso za to
<speed-> cecaš
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> a zato ma ceca take velike
<speed-> ampak ni to point, point je kak bi po slovensko povedal
<idioterna> it all makes sense now
<speed-> sesas bonbon?
<idioterna> ja
<speed-> to ni kul
<idioterna> zakaj ni kul
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> negre mi skup
<idioterna> "po ustih valjas"
<speed-> to ce mi kdo pove bi ze mogel premislit kaj tocno dela :D
<speed-> pa v cistak drugi situaciji bi si predstavlal haha
<speed-> sesas prst recimo
<speed-> otroci
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<speed-> ni, saj ga ne poje haha :D
<speed-> v glavnem ce je to edina slovenska beseda
<speed-> pomeni, da nam nekaj fali
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa žvečiti tudi negre s tem kar iscem :D
<idioterna> ja sej tut prsta ne poje
<idioterna> cuza ga
<speed-> lizes cuker!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> evo pa mam
<zdobbie> "v glavnem ce je to edina slovenska beseda, pomeni, da nam nekaj fali" PONOSEN SLOVENEC
<speed-> lol
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> prašaj tiste tvoje IBMovce -> nočjo mi pomagat :(
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj?!?!
<msev-> ja res je Å¡okantno
<msev-> sem bil presenečen :D
<idioterna> hehe
<msev-> je reku da naj guglam pa sm mu reku da sm pa da nism najdu :P
<CrazyLemon> jah mal je čudno k maš tist javascript na strani odprt ane?
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem ravno kako node red deluje da bi lahk iz ene strani dol vrednost ene spremenljivke potegnu
<msev-> mogoče s temu obj.watch(prop, handler)
<msev-> nope neznam
<yang> msev-: mors jim bolj tezit, tko kt tuki. mailaj jih na 15 min. pa klici jih na 1 uro.
<yang> Touching the jesus http://paste.debian.net/plainh/b81884b6
<upd> waw
<yang> upd: si kej natrejdal
<upd> vse sm zagonu
<yang> hehe
<yang> jst sem ostal na 660
<upd> kwa
<yang> na vrednosti 660
<upd> kwa so to ene Å¡tevilke
<yang> takrat sem prodal
<upd> jabuka
<yang> eur
<upd> zajebu si
<upd> k pride čez to področje
<upd> 800-1000
<upd> $
<upd> na https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/bitstamp tle invistiraj lol
<Pepelka> Bitstamp - A Leading Global Provider of Digital Assets Liquidity
<upd> mogoče pa dobiš 105% nazaj
<yang> eh
<yang> nc ne bom
<yang> to je hyip
<upd> jah boš lohk reku da si share holder of bitstamp
<yang> eh
<yang> to nej idioterna
<yang> on pozna te ljudi
<yang> ga ne bodo naokol prnesl
<yang> drgac jih bo pa z balanco premlatil
<upd> kr neki
<upd> sej je legitimna stran
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-16
<yang> nimam tok
<upd> kako ne
<upd> za kaj pa zapraviš
<yang> za trejdanje
<upd> kakšno
<idioterna> kaj to
<upd> idioterna,
<upd> ma menda boš ti vsem tu dal 1btc
<upd> tko za božička
<upd> da si lahk kolesa kupimo
<yang> haha
<yang> jsdd8j4sjd75kss9kweidnjcmaqqui678 kr sem nakaz
<yang> ne sej se hecam, ni to moj hash
<upd> čudn naslov :)
<upd> faaf::faaaf:faaf
<yang> hehe
<yang> me prav zanima ce kdo prodaja vanity BTC hashe
<upd> eni majo prov fajn naslove
<yang> tko kot vanity mobilne cifre
<upd> vse dobiš
<yang> mislim da ziher je blo ze na forumu kej tacga, sam klinc pr BTCju ne mores kupit walleta, ker pol ma un kopijo
<yang> lahk pa svojga "getnewaddress" executas tolk casa, da dobis en vanity hash ven hehe
<yang> upd: ampak res je prsu en tip na #bitcoin in je tala btcje, je raztalal okol 20 btcjev
<upd> sj ni problem če po 5 letih najdeš disk pa 10k btcjev gor
<yang> mislim da sem se jst dobil 0,1
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/changetip/comments/5dn3rc/changetip_shutting_down/
<upd> oo
<upd> to so pa zaprli
<Pepelka> ChangeTip Shutting Down : changetip
<Pepelka> »When we started ChangeTip a little over 2 years ago, we had a vision for a company that would allow people to spread appreciation on the web for...«
<yang> upd: pa en tip tam na Floridi oskrbuje zavetisce za brezdomce z BTC donacijami
<yang> sej sem imel link
<upd> ja aveš zakaj
<upd> k je izvor keša neznan :D
<yang> upd: no temu tipu je un iz #bitcoin nakazal enih 3 BTCje
<yang> http://www.seansoutpost.com/
<Pepelka> Sean's Outpost Homeless Outreach
<upd> mja men je to tko
<upd> zbira donacije pol sam pobere
<upd> pa mal folku plača da dela tam
<yang> 519 transakcij , 42 BTC je dobil
<yang> ja vprasanje kok dejansko nameni zavetiscu...
<upd> ja pač noben ne dela tega k je nice guy
<yang> ampak ce je eden vodilnih pri projektu, potem verjetno nameni nek delez
<upd> ja seveda nameni "delež"
<yang> no ta tip je razlaagal da s tem denarjem kupuje hrano in dela bivake
<upd> sj mora drgač ne bi zgledal realno
<upd> ja sam jest tud lahk začnem
<upd> zbirat donacije pa nosit hrano po ljubljani
<upd> kdo bo pa vedu kolk sem namenil za hrano
<yang> mislim da v SLO morajo vse nonprofit dejansko prikazati kolk gre kam , ni tako enostavno
<yang> mislim donacije se morajo poknjiziti
<yang> itd.
<upd> kaj se pa kniži pri bitcoinih
<upd> 0
<upd> zakaj pa misleš da ima model donacije b btcjih
<yang> nevem kar se tice bitcoinov, ampak po ostalih nakazilih
<upd> tkoj en k je pohekal delal
<upd> 1k btcjev seb
<upd> 1k je pa raztalal
<upd> da so imel organi več dela
<upd> pol niso vedli koga preverjat
<upd> med unimi k jim je pošiljal je bil tud sam ane
<yang> ja
<yang> no sej
<yang> to je bil tak kt un
<yang> k je pol
<yang> random folku
<yang> posiljal
<yang> za krinko
<upd> da
<upd> in če imaš srečo zmenjaš v keš pa dobiš policijo na dom
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hjålp
<slax0r> nope
<CrazyLemon> As a result, we’ll soon be ending support for the Public folder. Dropbox Basic users will be able to use the Public folder until March 15, 2017.
<CrazyLemon> f00kers
<CrazyLemon> zihr bo dropbox Pro mel Public folder
<zdobbie> GEE
<zdobbie> THANKS CONDI
<slax0r> zakaj pa sploh rabis public folder?
<CrazyLemon> seku?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r how else do you share your dic pics?!
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/prenizek-prometni-znak-v-celju-v-katerega-se-lahko-pesec-zaleti-z-glavo-431791
<Pepelka> Prenizek prometni znak v Celju, v katerega se lahko pešec zaleti z glavo - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Sredi pločnika v Celju je na obcestni svetilki postavljen prometni znak, ki je okrog 40 centimetrov nižje, kot veleva pravilnik o prometni signalizaciji. Pešec, ki je visok vsaj 180 centimetrov in nepreviden ali pa ga preprosto zaslepi sonce, se lahko vanj udari z glavo.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you ok?
<zdobbie> NONE OF UR BIZ-BIZ
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a no-no
<zdobbie> FeelsHolidaysMan
<Matthai> OFMG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7scxvKQOo
<Pepelka> This is how hackers hack you using simple social engineering - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Simple Social Engineering Trick with a phone call and crying baby«
<idioterna> Matthai: a si vidu maintenance notification :)
<Matthai> ne
<Matthai> url?
<idioterna> Matthai: pomoje s sobote na nedeljo ponoci bom rebootaval, tolk da ves da bos moral bootat svoj vm
<idioterna> na irc sem ti napisal
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: regular share?!
<CrazyLemon> Matthai lmao
<Matthai> idioterna, a ja, tisto sem videl, ja
<Matthai> sem mislil, da je kakšen viralen video na to temo :-)
<idioterna> ne, zal ni :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: and dis: http://sprunge.us/XDZN?python
<CrazyLemon> slax0r cli?! like why the hell did i buy my monitor for? not for cli!!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: you are thick, are you not?
<slax0r> shortcut it, duh
<slax0r> <win>+o+s select what I want to share, BAM
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<slax0r> get a link in copy
<slax0r> s/copy/clipboard
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope..thin!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is the thick one
<idioterna> well, girls tend fall for thicker guys
<CrazyLemon> well thats good for thick zdobbie !
<zdobbie> where them girls at
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> like dis CrazyLemon https://db.tt/7lP0FaR0P8
<Pepelka> Dropbox - SS-2016-12-16-10-25-53.png
<zdobbie> and what makes u doubt their inner ear
<slax0r> rabis samo: dropbox, python, scrot, xclip in dropbox za python(pip install dropbox)
<zdobbie> *samo*
<slax0r> yep
<slax0r> hrm, uporablja kdo transmission z smb?
<CrazyLemon> whats the issue
<slax0r> downloadam direkt v smb:// url
<slax0r> in po rebootu tranmission ne prepozna fajlov tam
<slax0r> moram najprej ta url odpret v thunarju recimo, in potem lahko normalno tranmission zazenem in prepozna tam fajle in downloada naprej/seeda
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mogoče pol ne mounta properly
<slax0r> normalno smb:// url nikoli ni mountan
<CrazyLemon> well mount it!
<slax0r> I don't wanna!
<CrazyLemon> then stop crying!
<slax0r> make me!
<CrazyLemon> .gif stop crying
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<slax0r> up yours!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> ampak zgleda bo res mounanje najboljsa resitev, this...s00x
<CrazyLemon> well d0h
<slax0r> ker ce nas se ni available pri bootu, potem moram it rocno mountat...
<CrazyLemon> ročno..make a script!
<slax0r> hacky
<msev-> Systemd
<msev-> Or cron
<zdobbie> U GOT SYSTEMD
<slax0r> in kako bi naj cron ali systemd zmanjsala hackyness?
<zdobersek> buzzwords
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/GregLabour/status/809359446031929345
<Pepelka> Greg Dash auf Twitter: "Someone has done a FOI request to the prime minister's office: https://t.co/ZqVdGsgkT9"
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.9°C @16.12.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% vzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:47, Kulminacija: 11:02:12, Sončni zahod: 15:23:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> morgen!
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.si/2016/12/redux-compromising-linux-using-snes.html
<Pepelka> Security: Redux: compromising Linux using... SNES Ricoh 5A22 processor opcodes?!
<yang> Tole je zaenkrat najboljsa/najcenejsa varjanta mobilnega interneta (po potrebi) kar sem nasel - http://telemach.si/mobilna-telefonija/NET2GO
<Pepelka> Predplačniški Internet NET2GO | Mobilni Internet | Telemach
<Pepelka> »Doživite najboljšo televizijo, izjemno hiter internet, ugodno fiksno telefonijo ter mobilno omrežje, ki nudi največ«
<dz0ny> yang: sam modem ne dela na linux?
<dz0ny> ali pač?
<matjaz> "Po porabi 1 GB prenosa podatkov v Sloveniji kadarkoli v roku 24 ur od aktivacije posameznega obdobja veljavnosti se hitrost zniža na največ 64 kbps."
<matjaz> hm
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo modem če maš router
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> kaj ti bo router ce nimas mreze
<CrazyLemon> in če dela na openwrt pol dela na linuxih
<CrazyLemon> https://podcrto.si/plagiat-tudi-studija-ki-jo-je-ifimes-za-11-000-evrov-prodal-koprski-komunali/
<slax0r> you know what really grinds my gears? /linuxih/
<CrazyLemon> is that a subreddit?
<slax0r> yes
<msevwork> zakaj se noben od vas ne navduši za node-red
<msevwork> da bi skupaj lahko kj hackala
<slax0r> mislis, da bi nekdo hackal ti bi pa zahteval feature? :D
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> ne sam pač da bi mela skupno željo po hackanju tega :D
<msevwork> hehe
<msevwork> matjaz, a si ti kupu orangepi
<msevwork> al je kupu metalcamp
<CrazyLemon> A JE ANYONE KUPU ORANGEPI PA BI DAL PROSIM GORE NODE-RED?! KTHNXBAIIII
<msevwork> nerab dat gor node-red-a
<msevwork> zj mam drug vprašanje sprinklers-pi al pa SIP (simple irrigation program), k je originalno za RPi, kaj zamenjat da dela z OPi (WiringPI je za OPI, pa nek drug lib je tut za gpio od olimexa)
<skyx> mi zna kdo pojasnt kaj je fora node-red ? :)
<CrazyLemon> lots of clouds and lots of clicks
<msevwork> skyx pač manj kodiranja je potrebnega za določene zadeve
<msevwork> določene zadeve lahko clo brez kodiranja narediš
<skyx> naprimer?
<msevwork> sam ene oblačke vlečeš gor
<msevwork> npr dashboard da si kšno luč pržgeš prek mqtt protokola
<skyx> to ja JS zadej?
<msevwork> pa kšne simple avtomacije
<msevwork> ja js je zadej
<msevwork> recimo tkole skyx https://github.com/nidayand/norelite
<skyx> sepravi neki kar ti zgenerira kodo na klik :) ql tnx
<Pepelka> GitHub - nidayand/norelite
<Pepelka> »Contribute to norelite development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msevwork> skyx to je po defaultu notr v raspbianu zj
<msevwork> node-red
<skyx> to je pa pomemben podatek hh :D
<msevwork> ja prepoznal so uporabnost tega
<msevwork> vsak dan so kšni novi nodei gor
<msevwork> k kj delajo
<msevwork> tko da zadeva je hot, se razvija
<msevwork> sj itak maš pol še function node če hočš kj sam skodirat
<skyx> ql slisi se fajn :)
<yang> dz0ny: dela z ubuntu
<yang> tisti LTE modem
<yang> msevwork: a si ze pogruntal ce ddosajo s tvojih IoT naprav ?
<speed-> gdo pa bi si to upal lepo vas prosim
<speed-> ovi ma dostop do exploziva
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<msevwork> sj mam firewall
<msevwork> sj so sam na local networku
<msevwork> zaenkrat
<msevwork> dokler si vpnja ne naštimam
<yang> A je tole prav Zracunano 1 GB podatkov dnevno = 1048576 KB / 24 / 3600 = 12.136296 Kbps ?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<zdobersek> KBps
<zdobersek> actually
<yang> speed-: https://www.linuxtage.at/
<Pepelka> Grazer Linuxtage 2017
<Lurker69> https://twitter.com/kurteichenwald/status/809616876011749376
<Pepelka> Kurt Eichenwald auf Twitter: "@jew_goldstein This is his wife, you caused a seizure. I have your information and have called the police to report the assault."
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9R4tznCNB0
<Pepelka> A Journey To The Bottom Of The Internet - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Like this? Watch What’s Inside cut the internet in half → https://goo.gl/gn7P0c Share on Facebook → https://goo.gl/WbIcNT | Follow us → https://twitter.com/N...«
<metalcamp> msev-: jaz sem kupil opi
<metalcamp> nisem ga še prejel, mogoče je danes prispel
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIgSQDQC0qc
<Pepelka> Karl reads out an inappropriate Kiwi and sheep joke on air - YouTube
<Pepelka> »That was baaaaaadd NEXT UP:The "I didn't mean it that way" moments compilation: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxHRpvD5e90 Like, comment and subscribe! The ...«
<idioterna> evo yang
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15590343_1498523326843614_745850480833458940_n.jpg?oh=1dd27acc2876482859d773a7778b42a5&oe=58F1C8C6
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, vsi z večjimi telefoni — kako jih poleti prenašate okrog? Kakšni posebni žepi, klipi za pas, torbice ... skor nemogoče je dobit nov telefon manjših dimenzij
<zdobbie> žep
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/Kt41VyT.png
<pitastrudl> only way
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobbie: a moraš pazit pri hlačah al majo vsa tvoja une žepe na stegnu / dovolj globoke glavne?
<lynxlynxlynx> *vse tvoje
<slax0r> metalcamp: a ti si ta metalcamp ko prireja/ustvarja podnapise za filme?
<zdobbie> lynxlynxlynx: dost globoko
<zdobbie> kar nosim za priloznosti, ko mora telefon bit pr men, i.e. ga ne morem kam odlozt
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnomnom https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-backs-cia-view-that-russia-intervened-to-help-trump-win-election/2016/12/16/05b42c0e-c3bf-11e6-9a51-cd56ea1c2bb7_story.html
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<Pepelka> FBI backs CIA view that Russia intervened to help Trump win election - The Washington Post
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<Pepelka> »Some lawmakers had suggested that the bureau and the agency weren’t in agreement on the issue.«
<zdobbie> double win
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lynx define 'večji telefon'
<zdobbie> <-------->
<lynxlynxlynx> moj trenutni ima diagonalo 11cm, od tega 9,5cm zaslona
<pitastrudl> ma zaslon 5" je glih ta prav
<pitastrudl> ni prevelk pa ni premajhen
<pitastrudl> mogoče 5.2" bi blo mad
<pitastrudl> max
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče za gledat
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nimam lih trumpastih rok
<pitastrudl> pa nevem, jaz komot upravljam 5"
<pitastrudl> z eno roko
<pitastrudl> pač ajde, če grem z palcem v levo zgornji kot ga moram malo nagniti, ni pa take panike
<matjaz> jest mam 5.1
<matjaz> glih taprav
<pitastrudl> vseeno bi včas vzel kakšnega z večjim ekranom da bi lahko lazje bral
<pitastrudl> mi drži že 3 leta pa pol se morm pohvalt :D
<CrazyLemon> lynx to spada pod manjši telefon ne večji :)
<CrazyLemon> večji so tam ~5.5"
<lynxlynxlynx> madness
<yang> LTE modemi so zgleda cenejsi pri Telekomu, kot v Avstriji
<Lurker69> https://8ch.net/pol/res/8533195.html
<Pepelka> /pol/ - Malik shitposting
<Pepelka> »==traps are gay====loli = child pornography====weebs on suicide watch==«
<Lurker69> obaminem bratu se je čist utrgal na twiterju
<Lurker69> https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/how-malik-obama-became-a-twitter-shitlord-and-alt-right-darl
<Pepelka> How Malik Obama Became A Twitter "Shitlord" And Alt-Right Darling - BuzzFeed News
<Pepelka> »Barack Obama's half-brother had help transforming into a pro-Trump, anti-cuck memester: notorious troll Chuck Johnson.«
<CrazyLemon> maybe he was hacked?
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-17
<CrazyLemon> kako mi grejo na jetra ti drva/peleti/karkolikarustvaridim-kurjači
<CrazyLemon> matr kako smrdi
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> enostavna rešitev: ne hodiš ven
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa ne odpiraš oken..celo "zimo" :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.6°C @17.12.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:28, Kulminacija: 11:02:40, Sončni zahod: 15:23:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 8° pa sonce! oni pa kurijo kot da je -20!
<pitastrudl> sej je blo kr mrzlo zjutri ko sm šou tečt
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi..ti.. šou teč
<pitastrudl> celih 30 minut!
<pitastrudl> pls
<pitastrudl> lahk bi priteke do tebe pa nazaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pritekel*
<CrazyLemon> 30min je premalo do mene pa nazaj :D
<pitastrudl> dobro pol pa sam do tebe
<pitastrudl> bi me lahk pol nazaj prpelu
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj Å¡e :D
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa ne
<CrazyLemon> sj maš noge..hodi..naredi stretching :>
<pitastrudl> how
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> ti tečeš..ti to moraš vedet
<pitastrudl> damnit
<yang> kakšen tekač pa si, če te morajo ljudje nazaj grede vozit haha
<pitastrudl> utrujen tekač
<yang> potem začni teči na umetni stezi v fitnesu, tam lahko kadarkoli prenehaš :)
<pitastrudl> raje grem ven pa prihranim 40€ na mesec :D
<yang> jst ne bi na fitnes hodil, tudi če bi blo zastonj
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> pač razen tega da je pregužvan z folkom
<pitastrudl> ni svežga zraka glih
<pitastrudl> pa folk ne zna za sabo pucat
<yang> na trenažerje se limaš
<pitastrudl> res je
<tadej> .)
<tadej> .vreme kočevje
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -6°C @17.12.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:17, Kulminacija: 10:58:08, Sončni zahod: 15:19:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -6°C @17.12.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:17, Kulminacija: 10:58:08, Sončni zahod: 15:19:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<Guest34148> cold as fuck + medvedi se ne spijo
<Guest34148> :D
<tadej> men sicer zunanji v senci kaze +2 ampak ok :)
<tadej> aja @ 6:00
<tadej> to pa mozno :)
<tadej> mel smo full fajn vremensko tle bliz
<tadej> open
<tadej> pa je slo offline k je hw zastaral
<tadej> what a shame
<CrazyLemon> 6.00 UTC..torej 8.00 UTC+2
<tadej> ne morm prevert ce drzi
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 7.00 ?
<tadej> ni loga
<tadej> takrat sem pa se sladko spal :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..UTC+1 smo ne +2..torej 7.00
<tadej> ja kaj pol v kocevju sam 2x na dan update nardijo al kaj?
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -6°C @17.12.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:17, Kulminacija: 10:58:08, Sončni zahod: 15:19:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem.. poglej na arso :)
<CrazyLemon> !g arso samodejne postaje
<Pepelka> Podatki samodejnih postaj - Agencija RS za okolje http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/vreme_avt.html
<tadej> ce neb dal linka nebi sel pogledat k se mi ne da iskat :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ni kočevja not..očitno ni samodejna postaja tam
<tadej> kaj mora en prebrat podatke pa jih pol posta na net? :))
<CrazyLemon> tadej predvidevam ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observation_si/index.html
<Pepelka> Vremenske razmere - opazovalne postaje
<CrazyLemon> jp.. "opazovalne postaje"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBqjOXPRJos
<Pepelka> 21 Gift Ideas For Road Cyclists In 5 Minutes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Let's be honest: road cyclists like things to be just right, and gift shopping for one can be an absolute minefield. To help with that, here are 21 gifts tha...«
<idioterna> oh come on
<idioterna> kups mu cokolado, pa je
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bo čokolada?
<CrazyLemon> nogavice mi dej pa bom happy panda!
<idioterna> a nimas nogavic?
<idioterna> js jih mam ful
<idioterna> kok mas veliko nogo?
<CrazyLemon> kolesarskih? nope
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..mam nogavice
<CrazyLemon> ampak 2 para
<idioterna> js jih mam vsaj 10 parov
<idioterna> verjetno se ksnga vec
<idioterna> pac ene za ko je ful vroce, ene za ko je ful mraz
<idioterna> pa ksne tut za vmesno obdobje
<CrazyLemon> to je moj 'go-to' predlog ko se približuje r.d. :)
<CrazyLemon> oba para sm dobu za r.d... boljše to kot pa "nivea darilni set"
<CrazyLemon> oziroma "%s darilni set"
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js ponavad dobim cokolado
<idioterna> pa jo dam naprej, pa je kul
<CrazyLemon> ja..js sm letos dobu nutello
<CrazyLemon> like..~2KG nutelle
<idioterna> to je kalorij za do beograda
<CrazyLemon> prejšnji teden sm jo komaj porabu torej.. ~10 mesecev :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9XMpx9njlY
<Pepelka> Day of Infamy gameplay 01 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Just some noobing around«
<yang> CrazyLemon: torej obožuješ staro nutelo :)
<yang> Hm, nisem pa še pogruntal kako se izognit, da bi drobtine noter ostajale, ko se nutela maže, ker tisto potem sčasoma plesni :) Razen, da si jo daš že prej v nek kozarec posebi pa iz unga mažeš :)
<yang> Ker pač cele nutele ravno ne poješ v enem tednu
<CrazyLemon> a ti daš kruh v kozarec al kaj delajo drobtine notri?
<yang> ce gres 3x z nožem v kozarec se drobtine sprimejo noža
<yang> in ostanejo v kozarcu
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 5°C @17.12.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:17, Kulminacija: 10:58:08, Sončni zahod: 15:19:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @17.12.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:59, Kulminacija: 10:59:25, Sončni zahod: 15:18:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ko
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kop
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.3°C @17.12.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:28, Kulminacija: 11:02:40, Sončni zahod: 15:23:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> a je bil kak kul film releasan pred kratkim?
<idioterna> arrival
<idioterna> rogue one
<CrazyLemon> nista Å¡e releasana
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> oba sm ze gledu
<CrazyLemon> ja..CAM ane?
<Guest34148> mi smo revezi
<speed-> ne hodimo v kino :p
<CrazyLemon> kino je za tiste k nimajo interneta!
<speed-> tako
<speed-> nazadnje sem tisti prejsnji star wars gledal
<speed-> v 3d
<speed-> sem se matral 2uri
<speed-> jebemo :D
<speed-> nigdar vec
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj..ni več nobenga predloga razn teh snemanih s kamero?
<speed-> no idea jaz nisem ze dolgo nic gledal
<CrazyLemon> ah..the grand tour je..no pa grem to gledat
<speed-> :D
<speed-> uzivaj jaz pa grem malo na en rojsni dan pogledat
<speed-> v upanju da se pokazem pa spickam ob prvi priliki :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-18
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.2°C @18.12.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:06, Kulminacija: 11:03:09, Sončni zahod: 15:24:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hmm..ni ravno toplo
<zdobbie> suck.it/up
<idioterna> nice je
<idioterna> sploh na javoru, k je cist v soncku
<CrazyLemon> sej kle je tudi sonce.. sam temperature niso take kot bi si želel da so :D
<dz0ny> a decembra :D?
<dz0ny> js mam -10
<dz0ny> tko da shush
<CrazyLemon> no js si želim +10 :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti itak ne kolesariš..tko da ti je vseeno a je -10 ali -30 :p
<dz0ny> its worse, ne morem letet k ti prsti zmrznejo
<CrazyLemon> 'ne morem letet' he said :D
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/dIjaoBj.jpg
<dz0ny> pa folk na polno kur :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..ta hiša spredaj ne kuri ali pa so prižgali peč že zgodaj zjutraj
<dz0ny> ta je prazna, on sale
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pejva na hitro na pvt dokler ti prsti niso zmrznili :D
<CrazyLemon> kr frisno je bilo
<CrazyLemon> in se vedno je!
<yang> http://sendvid.com/6wvduxdc
<Pepelka> Pig3 - Sendvid
<Pepelka> »Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.«
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2016/12/17/elon-musk-tunnel-digging-boring-company/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: teb je bil generation kill ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne spomnim se :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt generation kill
<jabuk> Generation Kill funny moments https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wqa4-V6qgU
<CrazyLemon> o ja..very much :)
<dz0ny> zdej mas noble na netflix, na isto temo
<CrazyLemon> nimam več netflixa.. odkar so obsodili averyja! :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt noble trailer
<jabuk> NOBLE - Official Trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogoeU_59XEM
<CrazyLemon> norwegian..yikes
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAP1l45L1WY
<Pepelka> Nobel Trailer - NRK series - YouTube
<Pepelka> »All rights to NRKTV. In NOBEL, two stories carefully intertwine as a returning Special Operator from FSK and family man becomes a pawn in a political interna...«
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja..its not for me
<skyx> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<zdobbie> ~h~ ~O~ ~y~
<idioterna> interesting permission bits
<zdobbie> R ~o~ ~O~ ~o~ T
<zdobbie> ist gūt
<pitastrudl> sehr gut
<idioterna> ausgezeichnet!
<CrazyLemon> achtung!
<CrazyLemon> strau!
<idioterna> stau you mean
<idioterna> the highway thing?
<CrazyLemon> stau! ja
<CrazyLemon> typo!
<idioterna> stau ist für muschis
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si pohekal tisto?
<zdobbie> lul how could he
<zdobbie> Just Another Shit-talking Sunday
<zdobbie> zdej pa takule
<zdobbie> 4h se moram v tem letu narest
<zdobbie> kej je speed
<zdobbie> he gots to learn
<zdobbie> again
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> se mi ne mudi
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi nedelja je :D
<zdobbie> to si zdej povedu, kokr da si bil zjutri pr masi
<dz0ny> bl zajtrk ob enih
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie> banda
<zdobbie> gospodarska rast pa <3%
<dz0ny> sej je tle 2. jan
<dz0ny> aja :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nism bil..ampak tudi če bi šel je maša ob 10.30
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobbie> ... pol si od sestih do desetih loh na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko si ti bil danes na kolesu? :>
<zdobbie> ne vem tocno, nisem mel stevca zraven
<CrazyLemon> good one :D
<zdobbie> true tho
<idioterna> js tut nism mel stevca, vem pa kolk sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> right..najprej čakaš števec X mesecev
<CrazyLemon> nato pa greš na kolo..brez števca!
<idioterna> 1:08, pa 22.5km je also known as "one standard light javor"
<zdobbie> par sekund sem ga gledu, pa s prstom potegnu, da sem preveru, kolk praha je gor (actually true)
<CrazyLemon> kako dobiš array length v pythonu? len(array) '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobbie> len(array)
<CrazyLemon> k..ty
<zdobbie> jutr grem za trenazer povprasat
<zdobbie> ... da mi ne bo treba ven se hodit vozt
<idioterna> jsm pa dobu bike24 skatlo v petek
<idioterna> al je bla mogoce sobota ze
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bilo v Å¡katli?
<CrazyLemon> a bike'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suninja.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to maš v vsaki slovenski trgovini.. zakaj si čakal bike24? :)
<idioterna> k je blo cnej
<zdobbie> nice brush
<idioterna> pa k so prsle tut stvari k jih nimas v vsaki
<yang> idioterna: a v vaši familji uletavate z maskami na obrazu v trgovino ?
<idioterna> a v vasi ne?
<idioterna> cudaki
<idioterna> ni cudn da je pol tolk nadzora, ce vsi kr kazete obraze kameram
<yang> ja, pa da je tolk ropov tudi
<zdobbie> looking for a bike-related burqa pun
<idioterna> yang: kaj ma pa z ropi zveze to?
<idioterna> yang: sej roparji nimajo mask
<idioterna> no razn v filmih
<CrazyLemon> .yt apple store robbed twice
<jabuk> Apple store robbery https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfO42o-TXQo
<CrazyLemon> ^
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> sup brexiter
<zdobbie> more like brenterer, amirite?
<CrazyLemon> no habla what you habla
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp neki sm rešu..pa dela (tnx to dz0ny za idejo) :)
<CrazyLemon> sam moram še preverit če je več krajev
<CrazyLemon> a bo tudi pol delalo ali ne :D
<Lurker69> nej slabe bukvice https://danwin1210.me/uploads/10-2016/web-hacking-101.pdf
<Lurker69> https://danwin1210.me/uploads/07-2016/CEH%20v9%20Certified%20Ethical%20Hacker%20Version%209.pdf
<Lurker69> brskanje po mapi /uploads/ ne tem serverju odsvetujem
<Lurker69> saos trojanc, ti je kej dolgcajt?
<idioterna> Lurker69: kaj pa je tam?
<Lurker69> idioterna: razni fajli ki jih nalagajo idioti na onion server in ne vejo da lahko vsak brska po njih
<idioterna> aha basically child pornography honeypot
<idioterna> pametn se izognt pol ja
<Lurker69> neke vrste onion file hosting brez accoutov, ki ne kriptira urljev in ma mape .htaccess odrpte
<Lurker69> ja kukr vidim nite ne tok CP, po mojem jih admin briše
<Lurker69> mamila, orožje, ded drops lokacije, računi, doxi...
<Lurker69> ko mal gledaš vidič da /b/ sploh ni tok grozn, v resnici so ljudje še bolj prtegnjeni
<Lurker69> http://tt3j2x4k5ycaa5zt.onion/chat.php  tole je onion link drgač
<Lurker69> cela stran je na RaspberiPIju
<idioterna> ja sej ne bom su gledat :)
<idioterna> mam rajs regular porn
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<idioterna> oh yes there is
<idioterna> it might not be your cup of tea, but jacking off to complex regular expressions is what i do!
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<anny_> fuc* ugt
<anny_> well yeah
<anny_> uradno sem prestopila na temno stran
<CrazyLemon> good for you!
<anny_> uporabljam win 10
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<anny_> disk z ubuntu je gavžnu
<anny_> pišukapoldi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ment!
<anny_> ima svoje muhe
<anny_> ravno se ubadam z aktivacijo
<anny_> kako ste vi cartki?
<anny_> verjetno v 15 državah sveta?
<CrazyLemon> pripravljamo se na spanje! i guess..no razn idioterne..on gleda regular porn
<anny_> waw, ob 10h?
<anny_> ni bil on fan tentacle porna?
<CrazyLemon> 10h?
<CrazyLemon> 11 je ura...
<anny_> koliko je ura pri vas?
<anny_> ahaha, jebe**** Win!
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<anny_> high five!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny_> na mojih oknih je 22.07
<anny_> ne morem spremeniti dokler ne aktiviram sistema
<anny_> jebe*** Win! 2-ič
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..komaj si jih začela uporabljat pa si že daleč zadaj :>
<idioterna> o anny_
<idioterna> cak zdej morm jit pa pogledat v beleznico
<idioterna> s cim vse sm ti hotu tezit
<idioterna> k te tolk dolg ni blo da sm ze vse pozabu :)
<idioterna> aja!
<idioterna> kako je bil maraton?
<anny_> preberi od začetka, kje sem!
<idioterna> vidm ja
<anny_> nabito poln z gužvo!
<idioterna> sej se ne pogovarjam vec s tabo odkar si na windowsih ampak me vseen zanima ce si najdla koga da je s tabo teku
<idioterna> jsm dvakrat preteku 21km
<anny_> enih 12000?
<idioterna> pol sm pa sklenu da ni pametn
<anny_> kaj ni pametno?
<idioterna> mogoce drugo leto
<idioterna> ja da grem 42km
<idioterna> sm se pretezek
<anny_> oh cmon
<anny_> tam so bili težji od tebe
<idioterna> sure
<anny_> ampak bolj trenirani tudi
<anny_> v glavnem, pametno
<idioterna> sam js moram bit se za ksn drug maraton uporaben kot za tekaski
<anny_> bolje kot urgenca in par mesecev rehabilitacije
<anny_> za sex z suni?
<idioterna> sm mel mal bolecin v levem kolenu pol nekej casa
<idioterna> aja to pa definitivno
<idioterna> mislm, to je pa moja dolznost, prakticno
<idioterna> pa s suni se napise
<anny_> *pokaže jezik*
<idioterna> so it really is you
<anny_> hot damn
<anny_> seveda sem
<idioterna> ja na netu je tricky
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> zadnjic sem se tri tedne menil z enim k je sklenil da sem zenska ker mam "a" na konc nicka
<idioterna> je bla kr zanimiva izkusnja
<anny_> v resnici sem 15 letni mozoljar, ki se pretvarja, da je Nicki Minay
<anny_> slabo je prebral tvoj nick
<anny_> imam pa enak problem
<pitastrudl> dober večer
<anny_> vsi mislijo, da sem tip! :/
<idioterna> anny_: z uro mas tezave?
<pitastrudl> pics or didnt happen
<idioterna> aja
<anny_> z aktivacijo
<idioterna> anny_: a rabis kopijo win10 ki deluje?
<anny_> zakaj kur** je treba sistem aktivirat!
<idioterna> ja zato da microsoft zasluzi
<pitastrudl> pa sej mas na partisu miljon aktivatorjev
<idioterna> ampak ce rabis piratsko verzijo mam nekje en iso
<anny_> lej sem pridna
<idioterna> anny_: a mas mogoce win7 serijsko?
<anny_> imam win 7 ultimate ključ
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<anny_> taprav
<pitastrudl> ja daj ga notri ane
<idioterna> anny_: ok, to vpisi
<anny_> ne deluje
<idioterna> anny_: ampak rabis 1611 build win10
<idioterna> anny_: iso dobis na microsoft.com
<anny_> prevod?
<idioterna> cak
<pitastrudl> ali pa das gor win7 pa od tam upgrejdas na 10
<idioterna> bom ti zrihtal linke
<idioterna> ne ne upgradat
<idioterna> to je slabse
<pitastrudl> tko sm za 8mko naredu enmu na laptop
<idioterna> anny_: ker prenosnik mas?
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sej folk ne opazi
<idioterna> aja z 8ke je ok, s 7ke je slabse
<pitastrudl> itak je windows
<anny_> wow wow počasi!
<pitastrudl> ja to ja itak
<pitastrudl> ah, daj si gor gentoo pa si dobra
<pitastrudl> nic kompliciranja
<idioterna> anny_: mogoce bi blo bolj higienicno jit na ksn drug kanal z windows installation support tezit
<anny_> če mi prineseš štrudl, bom pridla
<anny_> *pridna
<pitastrudl> na tem networku imas ##techsupport
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja nimam strudla
 * pitastrudl raises hand
<anny_> nič ne težim
<idioterna> torto smo pa tut lih pojedl vso
<pitastrudl> no a greva idioterna
<pitastrudl> me prinesi pa bo pridna
 * anny_ lepo pogleda pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> :p
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ok to lahko
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a si u sloveniji
<pitastrudl> trneutno ja
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> js tudi
<pitastrudl> najs
<idioterna> pol bi pa res loh
<idioterna> cez en tedn grem spet
<pitastrudl> js pa cez 4 dni
<anny_> CrazyLemon jamra, da je pozno
<pitastrudl> on je itak star
<anny_> kolk že?
<anny_> 30*
<pitastrudl> preveč
<anny_> idioterna, ti si najstarejši
<idioterna> aja?
<anny_> lih zdaj boš za v penzijo
<idioterna> moja babica je starejsa
<anny_> poznaš un vic
<idioterna> aja v penziji sem pa ze
<idioterna> mislm, nisem vec zaposlen no
<anny_> fajn
<pitastrudl> idioterna pridi malo na obalo
<pitastrudl> je fajn tuki
<anny_> financialy free
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mam prihranke
<pitastrudl> anny_ ce prides na obali ti zrihtam laptop
<pitastrudl> :D
 * anny_ si ga sama zrihta
<idioterna> pr tem zivljenskem slogu za vec kot 25 let
<idioterna> anny_: a poves ker model laptopa mas
<pitastrudl> pol pa nic
 * pitastrudl objame svoj strudl
<anny_> programer pride pred boga in vpraša, zakaj sem umrl pri 36?
<anny_> 36 letih
<idioterna> anny_: drugac zdej ful bolj razumem zakaj tako distanco ohranjas
<idioterna> men je tip kr slikce penisa limat zacel
<idioterna> in vse kar sm naredu je "o zivjo" odpisal
<anny_> bog odgovori, sinko, ti si pokuril vse delovne ure, ki so bile mišljene do 80 leta
<anny_> ja, to je to
<pitastrudl> zakaj je večnitna kokoš prečkala cesto?
<pitastrudl> stran je drugo da Å¡la na
<idioterna> pitastrudl: to se slis k yoda
<anny_> ženskam ni lahko z internetnimi troli
<pitastrudl> ja asinhrone operacije ane
<idioterna> anny_: no povej kaj zaen laptop je
<pitastrudl> TIL, yoda je multihreaded
<anny_> a je mel vsaj lep penis?
<anny_> HP compaq neki
<idioterna> jah, mozno, tezko recem, ker ne vem ce so ble slikce od njegovga
<anny_> no vidiš
<idioterna> ce je mel takega kot je bil na fotografiji, potem ja, vsekakor
<idioterna> sej ne vem kako zgleda grd penis
<anny_> lahko bi preveril v exif filu
<idioterna> vsak je po svoje zanimiv
<idioterna> ja, nc ni blo not
<anny_> to pa
<idioterna> sm pogledal
<idioterna> tko da, dvojno sumljivo
 * anny_ se ponosno izprsi
<idioterna> anny_: https://www.microsoft.com/sl-si/software-download/windows10ISO
<Pepelka> ISO za Windows 10
<idioterna> anny_: tukaj poberes, pa tudi windows usb tool dobis, ti dam link
<anny_> aaaa
<idioterna> https://www.microsoft.com/sl-si/software-download/windows10
<Pepelka> Windows 10
<idioterna> aja
<anny_> kliknem posodobi zdaj in bo naredilo puf, bum, kreš
<idioterna> sej to je isti link
<idioterna> anny_: a zdej mas windows 10?
<anny_> ne smem pozabit, kje sem
<idioterna> anny_: priporocam ti, da namestis na novo, ce nimas na disku pomembnih podatkov
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ma, teh skrbi ti pa ne znam prihranit, vsaj na tem kanalu ne
<idioterna> a prides na #slo-tech na sioff network?
<anny_> hvala za skrb
<idioterna> tam se bo manj ljudi vsajalo zaradi windows
<anny_> čak mal, zdaj moram vse informacije prebavit
<idioterna> mogoce edin pametno ce si das nick "tone"
<idioterna> ok
<anny_> upgrade.exe prenesen
<anny_> kaj pa lojze?
<anny_> mirko?
<idioterna> tudi dobro
<anny_> Polde?
<idioterna> ne bit metka
<anny_> ni to mizoginistično?
<idioterna> ravno tolk kot IT :(
<anny_> seveda je
<idioterna> mislim, utrujajoce je
<anny_> ampak ne se bat, nisem osamljena
<anny_> imam svojo skupino geekov za druženje
<idioterna> v to ne dvomim
<idioterna> mislim, ce bos kdaj osamljena povej
<anny_> bomo udarili trojčka?
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> imam tudi seznam ljudi, ki iscejo druzbo
<anny_> povabim Å¡e mojega?
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> to bi blo bolj zanimivo
<idioterna> a je za kej?
<anny_> iiii...idioterna kot ženitni posrednik
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> samo druzbo iscejo
<anny_> kako to misliš za kej?
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> pac, nekoga da bo z njimi hodu po hribih al pa kolesaru
<anny_> osamljneni noobi
<anny_> moj pač veliko dela
<anny_> drugač je pa za kej
<idioterna> mislim, ce je izobrazen kar se tice razlicnih spolnih praks
<idioterna> odlicno
<anny_> to je bolj moja domena
<anny_> z vsakim novim se moram ukvarjati par mesecev, da zakapira
<idioterna> mislim, meni je eno dekle dovolj, ker mam samo en penis
<anny_> če nista škrt, si ga lahko delita
<idioterna> je pa dekletom vcasih vsec, ce je penisov vec, iz podobnih anatomskih razlogov
<anny_> to pomeni več dela
<idioterna> drzi
<anny_> blowjob in handjob nista zaman joba
<idioterna> ja, ampak jaz recimo mam raje obratno pocetje od blowjoba
<anny_> zdaj grem zagnat ta upgrade, če se slučajno kaj sesuje
<idioterna> ne ne upgrade zaganjat
<anny_> CrazyLemon-u ne damo spati
<idioterna> mislim, dvomim da bo pomagalo
<idioterna> potrebujes iso in tisto orodje za naredit usb stick
<anny_> pokvarit nimam kaj
<idioterna> za namestitev
<idioterna> ok, potem pa poskusi
<anny_> rufus
<anny_> papa
<anny_> :*
<idioterna> mislm da je bil ta emoticon zate, pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> lul
<pitastrudl> nah
<pitastrudl> mislim da zate
<idioterna> jsm introvert, i don't even hug
<pitastrudl> sej se lahk mentalno
<pitastrudl> bbl
<idioterna> nah
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-11
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8.6°C @11.12.2017 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% južni veter 9.61 m/s (34.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 se prime dz0ny 
<msev-> lol
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> msev-: kaj zdej, cist smo v temi
<idioterna> glede tvojih dogodivscin
<zdobbie> why
<msev-> ma nč zj mam dejte z eno k je ful pridna tko zle bo 17 potic spekla za prodajo :D
<msev-> pa marmelado mi je dala k sva Å¡la na dejt :D
<msev-> js pa njej piškote lol :D
<msev-> ni blo nč razburljivega ta teden :)
<idioterna> ja cak kva je zdej to
<idioterna> js mam tle v excelu ze ene 10 razlicnih
<idioterna> a to je pa zdej spet ena cist nova?
<zdobbie> ta tapridna je ona 35-letnica?
<zdobbie> zakaj sprasujem
<idioterna> people have a right to know!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13755.26, low: 10680.00, high: 13889.00, bid: 13755.26, ask: 13775.00
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 16320.00, low: 13011.00, high: 16462.00, bid: 16310.06, ask: 16349.99
<slax0r> soon
<slax0r> (tm)
<msev-> zdobbie, ne una 34 letnica sigurn ni pridna
<msev-> :D
<msev-> je pa huda ful sam na faci se ji vid da jo mal leta že dajejo :D
<idioterna> wanker.
<msev-> pač ne zgleda več punčka ampak taka zrela ženska :D
<zdobbie> sexist
<msev-> sam pr njej se vid da se ji gre sam za dnar
<msev-> najprej je mislila da ga mam js dost zj je pa zgleda enga bolšga sugar daddyja najdla :D
<zdobbie> teb se gre pa bolj za marmelado?
<idioterna> clearly
<metalcamp-> dan!
<slax0r> zdobbie: 2k by january?
<zdobbie> 👏 JA 👏 NU 👏 AR 👏 Y 👏
<b4d_> msev-: ajde full body fotografijo
<b4d_> lahko prekrijes oci
<b4d_> nic ne updateas un folder na gdoc
<b4d_> zresni se :D
<msev-> aja fak sm pozabu že un folder :)
<msev-> noče se slikat tale ta huda drgač tut tko prav da se je recimo že kregala z lastnikom sputnika da je pol dol fotke dal :D
<msev-> pa take fore
<msev-> ma pa zgleda ful rada te oblekce k se srajca podaljša v oblekco, skoz ma eno variacijo karo srajce k se pol podaljša v oblekco
<msev-> spodaj pa temne žabe pa škornje nad kolenom :D
<msev-> top
<msev-> zanč sm plačal 6eur za njen čaj nemorm pozabt te cene :D
<b4d_> pa dobro valjda obstaja neka slika
<b4d_> a v sputnika hodi
<b4d_> a 6 eur je predrago za morebitno mati tvojih otrok al kaj?
<msev-> ne ni no
<msev-> sam tej bi mogu otroka nardit že v naslednjih 2 letih
<msev-> k če ne bi bla preveč stara :D
<msev-> jo bom enkrat tko na skrivaj slikal k bo plesala s kšnim drugim :D
<b4d_> pa sej si znanstvenik, sej ves da znanost napreduje, ni to na stikalo da kr ne dela vec
<zdobbie> > k bo plesala s kšnim drugim
<zdobbie> of course
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13799.83, low: 10951.03, high: 13897.99, bid: 13770.01, ask: 13799.83
<msev-> b4d nočm da mu je hkrati mama in babica :D
<zdobbie> ... to ti svojo mat tu opisujes?
<msev-> ne ne :)
<newby> Zivjo
<newby> a mi lahko kdo pomaga pri instalaciji Octoshape-a za rtvslo stream
<CrazyLemon> newby seveda.. zdobbie ti bo pomagal
<newby> imam ubuntu 16.04 in sem installiral mplayer, javo in octoshape (ocitno ne pravilno) in mi se vedno javlja, da moram namestiti octoshape
<Matthai> pa ti octoshape dela?
<matjaz> .yt max manie dance
<jabuk> Max Manie -  Dance (Original Mix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1-pPwcTkSE
<matjaz> pa solution je simpl; ne uporabljat Octoshape
<newby> kako naj drugace gledam streame na tvslo?
<newby> imam namescen octoshape, vendar v directoriju ni .octoshapeClient
<dz0ny> ne rabiš
<dz0ny> klikneš predvajaj vseeno
<newby> ce kliknem "No thanks" mi napise Stream is not available...
<newby> deluje mi ogled arhivskih oddaj, live stream pa ne
<matjaz> newby, verzija Firefoxa?
<newby> Version 63.0.3239.84 Chrome
<newby> Firefox 57.0.1 (64-bit)
<newby> V firefox mi isto delujejo samo arhivski posnetki.. live stream pa ne..
<matjaz> v FF ti ne bo delalo sploh
<matjaz> no, vsaj z v57 ne
<matjaz> za Chrome pa nisem ziher
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/lea.krajnc.4/posts/10155316960173737
<jabuk> Lea Krajnc - Sečovlje | Facebook
<jabuk> Sečovlje
<b4d_> ufa
<slax0r> who dat
<idioterna> grobar warming!
<slax0r> nekomu se je wc zamasil
<idioterna> jorasu
<slax0r> a joskotu?
<CrazyLemon> josko je itak na hrvaskem..briga njega
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.1°C @11.12.2017 11:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% južni veter 7.05 m/s (25.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 8.2°C @11.12.2017 11:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:45, Kulminacija: 11:56:30, Sončni zahod: 16:19:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny, a pr vas nč ne piha?
<slax0r> so pa vlazne v babnem polju
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.1°C @11.12.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% jugovzhodnik 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:40, Kulminacija: 11:59:46, Sončni zahod: 16:22:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sasa84: v babnem polju tako piha da je merilec vetra odpihnilo
<sasa84> pri nas je ko sodni dan :)
 * sasa84 se z eno roko drži slax0r in z drugo tipka
<slax0r> dawww
<sasa84> no irssi for me...i've got just 1 hand!
<sasa84> .roll
<sasa84> sosedovo toplo gredo je dvignlo pa jo čez živo vejo na našo teraso vrglo :D
<CrazyLemon> torej...imate toplo gredo \o/
<slax0r> na terasi
<slax0r> \o/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek>  /o\
<msev-> odpihnil jo je
<msev-> slax0r, your love handles are weak
<dz0ny> piha bl mal
<dz0ny> sam stroma pa ni
<dz0ny> pa rahlo tud 4g dol pade vsake tolk
 * sasa84 je spet naelektrena
<sasa84> ?dz0ny, a vas tud Å¡trom *****
<sasa84> ?
<idioterna> 13:33< dz0ny> piha bl mal
<idioterna> 13:33< dz0ny> sam stroma pa ni
<idioterna> 13:34< dz0ny> pa rahlo tud 4g dol pade vsake tolk
<msev-> sasa84, a si se povezala s kšno zadevo na baterije :D
<sasa84> grazie idioterna
<sasa84> msev-, zdej je nazaj prššu
<msev-> fletno :)
<idioterna> prego
<sasa84_> zdobbie_, !!!
<metalcamp-> slax0r: ping
<slax0r> metalcamp-: namizni tenis
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> si že kaj delal s service-i v gitlab-ci? obstaja način kako podati env variable vsakemu service-u posebej?
<metalcamp-> vem, da lahko pod variables definiraš, ampak kaj pa v primeru, ko imaš dva ista image-a?
<metalcamp-> "Note: All variables will be passed to all services containers. It's not designed to distinguish which variable should go where."
<metalcamp-> well, fuck
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp-> ja nič, diy all over again
<matjaz> metalcamp-, kaj pa hočeš narest?
<slax0r> variablo z variabilno vrednostjo dodat v service container, duh
<sasa84> Å¡trom je spet nazaj! :D
<zdobersek> \o/ PIKA PIKA
<matjaz> slax0r, duh
<matjaz> metalcamp-, entrypoint in command lahko nastavljaš per service
<matjaz> to mi je pomagalo, ko sem poganjal dva ista servcia
<matjaz> https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/ci/docker/using_docker_images.html#available-settings-for-services
<jabuk> Using Docker images - GitLab Documentation
<jabuk> Documentation for GitLab Community Edition, GitLab Enterprise Edition, Omnibus GitLab, and GitLab Runner.
<metalcamp-> matjaz: sem že rešil, custom image sem naredil
<metalcamp-> + nimam 9.4
<metalcamp-> ampak 9.3.3
<metalcamp-> bom ta teden vse dol vrgel pa dal 10.x gor
<slax0r> self hosted?
<metalcamp-> yis
<slax0r> mi tudi
<slax0r> 8.x
<slax0r> :/
<metalcamp-> yikes!
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> niti CI nimamo
<slax0r> "saj mamo jenkins"
<slax0r> f00k dat
<metalcamp-> mobile dep. nekaj sanja o jenkinsu
<metalcamp-> but that ain't gonna happen'
<slax0r> metalcamp-: send him dis http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/c7/c763e3c73a399987574cc00cd64865b5b165aa2bfd30896143547e81cf07c8c9.jpg
<sasa84> go zdobbie go zdobbie
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.1°C @11.12.2017 15:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% južni veter 9.56 m/s (34.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 8.8°C @11.12.2017 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:45, Kulminacija: 11:56:30, Sončni zahod: 16:19:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Sasa84 daljnovod se stoji
<sasa84> ma kle piha na vse solde :)
<dz0ny> Pr nas cegli po vrtu letijo
<sasa84> pr nas je tud neki oranžnega po tleh ja :P
<sasa84> katastrofa ej
<dz0ny> Strom mate?
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> zdej že kakšno uro
<sasa84> je pa dns ene parkrat mrknu pa kar za nekej časa
<dz0ny> Mi smo ga zdej zgubil
<sasa84> a vi mate Å¡trom?7
<sasa84> pol neki podobnga kt pr nas... pride/gre/pride/gre :)
<slax0r> in spet gre
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<idioterna> zivjo bek
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/decembrska-odjuga
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.7°C @11.12.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% južni veter 10.46 m/s (37.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 11.9°C @11.12.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:03, Kulminacija: 11:57:47, Sončni zahod: 16:19:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> matr piha :\
<metalcamp_> slax0r: hehe, will do
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  S od RIBNICE @11/12/2017 19:05:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+14.75+E
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.7°C @11.12.2017 18:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% južni veter 10.9 m/s (39.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 8.9°C @11.12.2017 18:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:45, Kulminacija: 11:56:30, Sončni zahod: 16:19:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny, slišm sam veter pa kakšen cegu :D
<dz0ny> Jp, kr scary zunaj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fu.gov.si/javne_objave/javne_drazbe/?tx_news_pi1%5Bnews%5D=7275&tx_news_pi1%5Bcontroller%5D=News&tx_news_pi1%5Baction%5D=detail&cHash=765635b4206141b18f1ac2e43eafbf87
<jabuk> Javne dražbe | FINANČNA UPRAVA REPUBLIKE SLOVENIJE
<zdobbie> kva ces vzet?
<dz0ny> Apokalipsa
<dz0ny> A mi en odpre spin pa pove če je kaj dogodkov od Cerknice dol.
<zdobbie> I'LL SAVE YOU
<zdobbie> kristus
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.7°C @11.12.2017 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% južni veter 14.37 m/s (51.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:18, Kulminacija: 11:57:25, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ene deset vetrolomov, tazadnjih par prijavljenih okol 18:30
<dz0ny> Mja k je mobitel in elektrika sla
<zdobbie> majo pa od velikih lasc pa do kocevja kr sranje
<dz0ny> Dokler ni sirene je good
<CrazyLemon> severna koreja ne bo napadla dokler tko piha
<zdobbie> who needs nukes with winds like these
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/bUTbWDe.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kok telefonira ta folk pri ribnici
<CrazyLemon> kot da nimajo česa druzga počet ffs
<dz0ny> A orcas kej piha? :D
<dz0ny> Tle se sliši k da vlak fura
<CrazyLemon> niste navajeni vetra pa pol vam je že manjši piš ful čudn :>
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> taprau primorc bi su v takemle na kolo
<CrazyLemon> res je..sm ga vidu zdaj ob 8ih kako je Å¡el na kolo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nič jamral!
<zdobbie> ma je trebe trenerast!
<dz0ny> .vreme babno
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 12.8°C @11.12.2017 20:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% jugovzhodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:45, Kulminacija: 11:56:30, Sončni zahod: 16:19:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Jp vremensko je odneslo
<idioterna> > lih k sm mogu dat pavzo je vse crno pa subtitleti (OMINOUS MUSIC PLAYS)
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-12
<napsy> lp
<msev-> jutro
<zdobbie> playaaa
<msev-> hellou my faithful followers :D
<sasa84> jutrooooo
<metalcamp-> jutro
<msev-> damn Å¡e kr niso releasal novga amazefita :D
<msev-> kvaje z vremenom da bo cel teden dež/sneg
<msev-> za vikend bo lepo :D more bit :D
<slax0r> jutro
<lynxlynx> jutro
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14029.98, low: 13244.97, high: 14444.00, bid: 14029.98, ask: 14029.99
<slax0r> BY JANUARY
<metalcamp-> ragequit?
<lowk3y> re
<slax0r> metalcamp-: proba dropat, da vidi ce bo bitcoin sledil
<msev-> hahah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/zanimivosti/opazili-smo-spletna-stran-ni-v-slovenscini-placajte-1500-evrov.html
<jabuk> Opazili smo: Spletna stran ni v slovenščini? Plačajte 1500 evrov!
<jabuk> Inšpektorji bi radi na spletu naredili red. 
<idioterna> retards.
<slax0r> .ltc eur
<slax0r> kak dolgo ste kaj cakali na bitstampu za verifikacijo?
<CrazyLemon> not that long.. sam omenu sm mu da mam karte za koncert pa mi je tkoj odobril acc
<slax0r> koncert? miso kovac?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/reporterju-je-sodisce-prepovedalo-pisanje-o-zakoncih-login/440264
<jabuk> Reporterju je sodišče prepovedalo pisanje o zakoncih Login :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Ljubljansko okrajno sodišče je podjetju Reporter Media prepovedalo objavljati podatke iz zasebnega življenja zakoncev Login, ki sta v javnosti postala znana z razvojem in prodajo podjetja Outfit7.
<CrazyLemon> prejeli začasno sodno odredbo, v kateri jim je sodišče prepovedalo objavo podatkov o družinskem življenju zakoncev Login, posebej tudi o njunih prejšnjih imenih in priimkih.
<CrazyLemon> what.. a fejkata al kaj
<idioterna> kaj fejkata
<zdobbie> *login*
<zdobbie> nice one
<idioterna> it's none of anyone's business.
<idioterna> but their own.
<slax0r> and mine
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> I'VE GOTS TO KNOW
<zdobbie> zalost je, da se na imena obesajo
<idioterna> i shouldn't tell you this, but you're a good officer, slax0r, and you've a right to know!
<zdobbie> namest na tist give-way pledge, pa razna luksemburska, malteska in ciprska podjetja
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: drugace pa, how long is not that long? jaz cakam ze od petka
<slax0r> pa nista
<idioterna> zdobbie: *yawn* tax details.
<zdobbie> "you've a right to know that it's not any of your business!"
<CrazyLemon> whats next.. jure koren dejansko ni jure koren?!?!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> uresnic sm tone koleraba
<idioterna> sam se mi numerolosko ni izslo
<idioterna> pa sm se preimenoval
<CrazyLemon> bunch of fake names :(
<zdobbie> he exclaimed, hiding behind the `CrazyLemon` nickname
<slax0r> that's his birth name
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not hiding at all.. just google me
<zdobbie> hmmm https://www.napovednik.com/dogodek134382_cvetlicarna_clubbing_predstavlja_dj_crazy_lemon
<jabuk> Cvetličarna clubbing predstavlja DJ Crazy Lemon with Oldies Goldies, Cvetličarna, Kranjčeva 20, Ljubljana - 16.4.10 ob 23.00
<jabuk> Za vse ki imate radi house glasbo iz obdobja when house music was house music....
<CrazyLemon> see
<CrazyLemon> all the info you need
<CrazyLemon> .yt cold jazz serious things
<jabuk> Cold Jazz & Wezzler - Serious Things https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hXNkEUmdQ
<msev-> haha
<msev-> DJ CrazyLemon kdaj bo naslednja žurka
<msev-> https://www.mixxx.org/ zihr tole uporabljaš k je opensource ane
<jabuk> Mixxx - Free MP3 DJ Mixing Software
<jabuk> Download the most advanced FREE DJ software available, featuring iTunes integration, MIDI controller support, internet broadcasting, and integrated music library.
<msev-> pa oblečeš se v pingvina po analogiji z DJ Deadmau5-om :D
<msev-> haha lol SPIN -> Zaradi optimizacije velikega števila dogodkov, žal prikaz ni mogoč.
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * sasa84 počekira, če je dz0ny še na tleh :D
<msev-> a je leteča veverica
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<b4d_> msev-: to ker imajo Windows server
<b4d_> nginx je treba dat
<sasa84> haha, to je to :D
<sasa84> dz0ny je dal windows server...pa prec sranje :P
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/lV9z.png
<sasa84> slax0r, you're stuck!
<slax0r> yes I is
<sasa84> but we love you anyway!
<CrazyLemon> we do?
<CrazyLemon> cotko4 doesn't
<msev-> na tole stuck bi se lahko več for odvilo na račun sasa84 ampak bom politično korekten :D
<sasa84> msev-, lump!
<msev-> sasa84, lahko me kaznuješ
<msev-> če bom jutr še živ
<msev-> ker mamo namreč dons večerjo s KI
<msev-> in veste kaj se dogaja na naših večerjah :D
<Matthai> a se bote spet streljali? :-)
<msev-> nevem kaj majo letos v programu
<msev-> :D
<Matthai> pa vas je vodstvo kaj obveščalo v zvezi s temi dogodki?
<Matthai> mislim, imate kakšno notranje komuniciranje na te teme ali se delajo kot da se nič zgodilo?
<msev-> mamo
<msev-> smo vedl o zadnji zadevi kšn dan prej preden je pršlo v javnost
<msev-> in so ble dane smernice kako naj komentiramo
<msev-> no evo zj morm pa it wish me luck
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima a boste zaužili tudi tisto drogo ki jo kuhate?
<Matthai> "ni za prodajo" :-)
<pcpostar> Zivjo! vprasanje ..ubuntu and '2', edonkey... Kaj priporocate eMule, mldoneky.. ali Å¡e kaj tretjega?
<sasa84> KI ma same hude žurke :)
<sasa84> uuu zdobbie !!!
<zdobbie> hi, hello
<dz0ny> sasa84 back
<CrazyLemon> but for how long!?
<sasa84> jap ja, danes je ok dz0ny :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.8°C @12.12.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% južni veter 2.09 m/s (7.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:10, Kulminacija: 11:57:53, Sončni zahod: 16:19:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> https://itsfoss.com/install-arch-linux/
<jabuk> How to Install Arch Linux in 2017 [Step by Step Guide]
<sasa84> za telebane :D
<jabuk> Ready to get your hands dirty with the big boy's Linux distro? Here's a step by step guide to show you how to install Arch Linux.
<CrazyLemon> niga pls.. kdo sploh uporablja arch.. just hipsters
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon see what you did!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ its fine.. he's used to
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ see
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-13
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<metalcamp-> sup?
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14075.66, low: 13680.00, high: 14488.20, bid: 14039.56, ask: 14075.66
<msev-> huda žurka
<msev-> pogovarjal sm se direktno z unim oddelkom k je odgovorn za "kuhanje"
<napsy> what an honour
<zdobbie> in, kolk lahko zrihtas?
<zdobbie> hmmm http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chris-froome-returns-adverse-analytical-finding-for-salbutamol/
<metalcamp-> i guess he didn't choose blue pill
<msev-> torej amazefit2 sam pač glavni boljši feature je daljši battery life tko 35ur z gpsom pravjo v primerjavi z 10urami na originalu ane
<msev-> ne verjamem da je taka razlika :D
<msev-> aha sam to so rekl že za original tko da vrjetn ni nč kj bolš :D
<sasa84> msev-, še si živ!
<sasa84> .gif bang baang
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/Br8KYL6w9cuKQ.gif
<sasa84> .gif bang bang
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/3ohs7WlziA9HHkhXDa.gif
<sasa84> ok, prvi gif je boljši :P
<msev-> haha
<msev-> jap still kickin' around
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve uporabljat tale themes.trac.wordpress.org?
<CrazyLemon> ker tole je unusable
<CrazyLemon> kako vidiš kaj se je spremenilo v temi?
<CrazyLemon> https://themes.trac.wordpress.org/changeset?sfp_email=&sfph_mail=&reponame=&new=85232%40enigma&old=85089%40enigma&sfp_email=&sfph_mail=
<jabuk> Diff [85089:85232] for enigma – WordPress Themes
<CrazyLemon> po temu sodeč čisto vsaka datoteka :)
<Matthai> msev-, si preživel večerjo? :-)
<msev-> itak, dve novi frendici sm dobu, vse majo tipe tko da smola ampak vseen...z eno in njeno kolumbijsko prjatlco bom hodu plesat salso, z tretjo pa v hribe :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje so ubuntu snežinkice?!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 1.3°C @13.12.2017 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severovzhodnik 2.66 m/s (9.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:37:00, Kulminacija: 11:58:20, Sončni zahod: 16:19:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tam kjer spadajo... not here or there :)
<sasa84> :'(
<zdobbie> BUT EVERYWHERE
<zdobbie> bomo kasnej okrasil!
<sasa84> samo na zdobbija se lahko zanesem ...
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> khm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-wet-string.html
<jabuk> RevK's rants: It's official, ADSL works over wet string
<metalcamp-> lol
<matjaz> metalcamp-, slax0r: na srečo sem pri nas jaz zadolžen za Gitlab, tko da je vedno up-to-date :)
<slax0r> pri nas pa ni nihce zadolzen
<slax0r> in ce se bo tako updejtalo kot nasi serverji in software na njih
<matjaz> vidim ja, 8 is old
<slax0r> potem bomo se 10 let na tej verziji
<slax0r> mislim, bojo
<slax0r> ker jaz ne bom tako dolgo zdrzal
<matjaz> :D
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> matjaz: imaš mysql bazo ali laufaš na pg?
<matjaz> pg
<metalcamp-> lih  berem changeloge, zgleda so z mysql same težave
<metalcamp-> to bo še žurka
<matjaz> exactly zato sem se odločil za pg
<matjaz> se mi zdi da je bolj podprto kot mysql
<sasa84> <sasa84> samo na zdobbija se lahko zanesem ...
<sasa84> <sasa84> :D
<sasa84> * Matthai has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<sasa84> <slax0r> khm
<sasa84> slax0r, ti si v premier ligi a veš :P
<metalcamp-> matjaz: imo je pg v 99% vedno boljša izbira napram mysql
 * slax0r blushes
<slax0r> mysql ftw
<slax0r> no black hole engine/driver == no real rdb
<metalcamp-> :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid zavarovanje za avto pa tehnični.. like we need secure cars
<slax0r> http://shitcode.net/62
<jabuk> Paste - shitcode - home of shitty code
<jabuk> shitcode.net - a home for shittiest code from all over the world
<zdobbie> ur entry?
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/tkw7vrtwfm301.jpg
<metalcamp-> matjaz: zgleda je bil gitlab postavljen na pg
<metalcamp-> *crisis averted*
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> hackerman
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/5us23IE.jpg
<metalcamp-> :D
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/100010806844111/videos/521047484932142
<jabuk> Iain Burns - For licensing and usage, contact:...
<jabuk> For licensing and usage, contact: licensing@viralhog.combit of an exhaust modification for Luke Sinclair
<sasa84> jao slax0r ...ki ti to najdeš :D
<slax0r> sasa84: cel dan sedim na fejsbuku
<sasa84> slax0r, ccc
<sasa84> https://imgur.com/vdwXXCo
<jabuk> That's friendship - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 297387 views. That's friendship
<slax0r> sasa84: I joke I joke...
<slax0r> nisem nekak FB tip :)
<sasa84> .gif nay
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/hPCmWtiAQAFIk.gif
<sasa84> o Å¡it! :D
<zdobbie> o.O
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjt9wo7cukll7l3/Delovna%20povr%C5%A1ina%201_001.bmp?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Delovna površina 1_001.bmp
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> slax0r, a je lep conky?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobbie> needs more snowflakes
<slax0r> too graphicy
<CrazyLemon> too everything
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> snežinkice ma že ubuntu, k je crazy zrihtu :)
<CrazyLemon> nima! :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14254.96, low: 13710.00, high: 14488.20, bid: 14207.00, ask: 14254.96
<slax0r> #lambo
<zdobbie> #toy
<slax0r> still a lambo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je novega v 12-08 ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prefetch
<dz0ny> blame the qos
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny qos je izključen.. že dolgo :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/From.Kroejsa.With.Love/videos/1752090341776770/
<CrazyLemon> also ^
<jabuk> Još Jedan Običan Radni Dan.... :D - From Kroejša With Love
<jabuk> Još Jedan Običan Radni Dan.... :D
<CrazyLemon> .stran ubuntu.si
<jabuk> ubuntu.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> ne ni!
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj spet dela
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<zdobbie> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/mr-robot-renewed-season-4-usa-1202639029/
<jabuk> ‘Mr. Robot’ Renewed for Season 4 at USA – Variety
<zdobbie> hackerman
<jabuk> "Mr. Robot" has been renewed for Season 4, USA Network announced Wednesday.
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/5us23IE.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-14
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> hail
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> my codez still work
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :D
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> .yt berry white my first my last
<jabuk> Barry White -  My First My Last My Everything - Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtwOeoeWhoo
<sasa84> only for you slax0r ...
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> feels speschul
<sasa84> bArry!
<sasa84> berry :D
<msev-> now thats a start of the day :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jaz lahko dobim OPka?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zgleda, da jaz nisem tko spešl :P
<CrazyLemon> res nisi :P
<sasa84> .yt i want to know what love is
<jabuk> Foreigner - 'I Want To Know What Love Is' [Official Music Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raNGeq3_DtM
<sasa84> yes :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> Å¡e komad za msev-
<sasa84> .yt take my breath away berlin
<jabuk> Berlin - Take My Breathe Away theme from Top Gun with Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUis9yny_lI
<sasa84> top gun...vse u luft, msev- na KI...tud vse u luftu ... :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/starbucks-v-buenos-airesu-stranke-prisilil-v-rudarjenje-kriptovalut/183238/
<jabuk> Starbucks v Buenos Airesu stranke prisilil v rudarjenje kriptovalut | Monitor
<jabuk> V eni izmed Starbucksovih poslovalnic v Buenos Airesu so obiskovalci, ki so se povezali v tradicionalno odprt in brezplačen Wi-Fi, na svojih računalnikih nevede...
<CrazyLemon> https://pineapplefund.org/
<jabuk> 🍍 Pineapple Fund
<sasa84> nč miške...šibam
<sasa84> se Å¡e kej tipkamo ;)
<sasa84> abu abu :D
<msev-> a kdo ma kšno escam ip kamerco :D
<msev-> its a scam aparently :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRAwYZSWsAQFKYE.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> so cheap
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/S-4rhjO6xYg
<jabuk> "STRANGER THINGS: A Bad Lip Reading" - YouTube
<jabuk> In this week's episode, El watches the boys rehearse a scene from their play, while Joyce and Hopper butt heads over musical tastes. Featuring Gillian Jacobs...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: iz mac yo
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> day of infamy is finally 64bit
<CrazyLemon> They also upgraded to a 64bit version of the Source Engine, but it seems the Linux version didn't get that. The release notes state it's for Windows and Mac, so I double checked and the Linux version is still 32bit.
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<zdobbie> oh no
<zdobbie> FYEAA
<zdobbie> "aww, that's no way to treat a hackerman"
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/5us23IE.jpg
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG_RdL_2BC4
<jabuk> M83 - Intro (Audio) [MR. ROBOT - 3X10 - SOUNDTRACK] - YouTube
<jabuk> MR. ROBOT OST S03E10 - "shutdown -r" Mr. Robot tells Elliot the truth
<CrazyLemon> company of heroes 2 je free na humble store
<CrazyLemon> če kerga zanima
<CrazyLemon> ali kero!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d_202l55LU#t=164m20
<jabuk> The FCC repeals its net neutrality rules - YouTube
<jabuk> Federal regulators vote to allow Internet providers to speed up service for some apps and websites — and block or slow down others — in a decision repealing ...
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: girls on #ubuntu-si?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ i'm just being gender equal.. otherwise zdobbie's pants catch fire
<zdobbie> DID YOU JUST ASSUME FLAMMABILITY OF MY PANTS
<CrazyLemon> se opravičujem
<CrazyLemon> pants or/and panties
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/cold-rider.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that yellow tho
<CrazyLemon> a nisi zamenjal trak?!
<idioterna> to je pic iz hm
<idioterna> 2012, probably
<zdobbie> lmao, kaka paleta
<zdobbie> bianchi je pa za na steno
<idioterna> yup, 29. 12. 2012
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-15
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14189.30, low: 13430.00, high: 14300.00, bid: 14118.07, ask: 14189.27
<slax0r> gdax je za slabih 400eur visji :P
<speed-> jewtro
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbafhInbMCc
<jabuk> Insurgency: Sandstorm - Helicopter Takedown - YouTube
<jabuk> We're excited to share the first in a series of short videos about some of the upcoming new features and improvements being developed for Insurgency: Sandsto...
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjcLPYN1pU
<jabuk> Insurgency: Sandstorm - Reload Mechanics - YouTube
<jabuk> Learn more about the improved reloading mechanics in Insurgency: Sandstorm! We've got speed reloads plus a 'staged reload' system! Stay tuned for more info a...
<matjaz> HAIIIIIIIIIPE
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/brunns/status/941320476894334977/photo/1?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=janambrozic&utm_content=941444209738993666
<jabuk> Simon Brunning on Twitter: "Finally managed to quit vim. https://t.co/FgapmqaYKw"
<speed-> CAN NOT
<metalcamp-> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/001/007/WAT.jpg
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAGcE4fdpwI
<jabuk> Real Madrid-Barcelona : Doncic amazing full court shot - YouTube
<jabuk> Visit us in www.eurohoops.net - Global views on Basketball with a European perception - Everything you need to know about Euroleague, Eurocup and the top Eur...
<speed-> ovemu se trga :D
<idioterna> it's easy, :q!
<idioterna> intuitive, too.
<idioterna> looks a bit like a skater snail emoticon
<zdobbie> dudududu
<zdobbie> DU dudududu
<idioterna> ni slab shot
<idioterna> ceprov jsm tut ze ponesrec tko zadel :)
<idioterna> sam sm bil se mejhn pa svoh, pa sm mogu z eno roko tko naokol zavihtet zogo
<idioterna> mislm da sm bil 7 razred
<idioterna> po tistem se mi ni vec usral, pa tut ne vem ce sm probu se kdaj
<slax0r> saj mislim da se je njemu tudi usralo da je to zadel :)
<metalcamp-> nah
<metalcamp-> he's pro
<metalcamp-> *hides*
<metalcamp-> .ac
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon:   .ac <?> -- for what ?
<metalcamp-> what is this sorcery?
<slax0r> ja saj je profesional basketball player
<slax0r> samo to se mu je vseeno usralo
<metalcamp-> mja
<metalcamp-> saj se je tudi o'nealu
<zdobbie> hmmm
<slax0r> metalcamp-: ja itak :)
<speed-> uu hvala :*
<speed-> I feel important now!
<msev-> lynxlynx, ker alpinističen odsek bi priporočal za alpinistično šolo?
<lynxlynx> a si bolj v lj al v kranju?
<lynxlynx> v glavnem, o radol'ci sem slišal dobro
<lynxlynx> o tistih v lj nič kaj posebnega, razen katastrofalnih starih anekdot o čao
<lynxlynx> tako da težko kaj konkretno svetujem
<msev-> bolj v kranju
<msev-> "za vsako poko je klin" ;)
<msev-> hahaha
<zdobbie> msev-: a to je to? https://siol.net/trendi/moda-in-lepota/ideja-za-drugacno-praznicno-opravo-obleka-v-videzu-suknjica-454849
<jabuk> Ideja za drugačno praznično opravo: obleka v videzu suknjiča - siol.net
<jabuk> December zaznamujejo bleščice, a ni nujno, da se svetijo na vsaki opravi. Letos boste modni tudi s posebnim kosom, ki je nekakšna kombinacija s...
<msev-> zdobbie, drgač hudo zgleda, sam una anja ma srajco v obleko podaljšano čak bom pogugljal
<zdobbie> una anja?
<msev-> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/2f/11/b2/2f11b29c496d78dece3d8c5563e1ca2a--long-sleeve-dresses-long-sleeve-shirts.jpg
<msev-> na to sceno
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/dafne.fixed/videos/735796366606372/
<jabuk> Dafne Fixed - angry cyclist, downed scooter . Gta San...
<jabuk> angry cyclist, downed scooter . Gta San Andreas .www.DAFNEFIXED.com
<matjaz> https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/14/fake-net-neutrality-comments-stolen-identities/
<jabuk> Two million identities stolen for fake net neutrality comments
<jabuk> As many as 2 million identities were stolen to leave fake comments in support of the FCC's decision to kill net neutrality, according to the New York Attorney G...
<matjaz> amazing ...
<slax0r> is it
<slax0r> ne vem kako je lahko toliko ljudi tako presenecenih na izid
<slax0r> jaz sem pricakoval podoben izid ze takoj na zacetku
<lynxlynx> pač imajo še vedno iluzijo, da živijo v participatorni demokraciji
<speed-> btc bo 15k eur danes? :'(
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14800.00, low: 13430.00, high: 14820.00, bid: 14800.00, ask: 14810.00
<CrazyLemon> bo!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TimFederle/status/941387206316511232
<jabuk> Tim Federle on Twitter: "2016: I'm the worst year ever.2017: Hold my beer.2018: Hold my b [buffering buffering buffering] ee [buffering] r"
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRBgiieW4AAXOmV.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> cuj
<slax0r> speed-: cujem
<speed-> mogoce ti znas
<speed-> se da z dhl zmeniti
<slax0r> je bil ze 15k danes
<slax0r> na gdax
<speed-> ka bi tan v njihovon centri neka pobral?:D
<slax0r> huh, ne vem
<slax0r> nisem ziher
<speed-> kurci eni
<speed-> niso mi dostavili :(
<slax0r> prasci
<slax0r> svinje
<slax0r> lopovi
<speed-> JA
<slax0r> speed-: https://ptpb.pw/xHF0.png
<slax0r> jaz bom verjetno se danes dokupil LTC
<speed-> fuk dis
<metalcamp-> sup
<slax0r> speed-: metalcamp- kda idemo na pivo?
<slax0r> neksi san zeden
<speed-> zaj
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> lahko po službi
<metalcamp-> kdaj končata?
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> pa ne nebo slo danes
<speed-> pa ne cez vikend
<zdobbie> IT NEVER ENDS
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/lumpylouise/status/941487391784816640
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> 🍪Lumpy's Coveted Cookies🍪 on Twitter: "So this happened #Bernie2020 https://t.co/m5sA6ywuyB"
<idioterna> tle se ni blo
<slax0r> speed-: party pooper
<metalcamp-> zame je na žalost edino danes opcija
<slax0r> te pa drugic
<metalcamp-> dobro :)
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 7.km  V od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @15/12/2017 13:28:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.35+E
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/25158016_1466168920147588_3390810738815735848_n.jpg?oh=a8993020be3658be01171769004b9a73&oe=5A8A8DBC
<zdobersek> to mas poligon za vadbo spretne voznje s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPHbqY9LHCs
<jabuk> CRS-13 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting launch of the Commercial Resupply Services 13 (CRS-13) mission from Launch Complex 40 at Cape Canaveral Air Force station in Florida for ...
<CrazyLemon> minuto 30 prepozni!
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> !
<pitastrudl> https://imgur.com/gallery/WyYYz
<jabuk> When they insult your memes so you gotta' whip out the artillery - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 623 votes and 20857 views. Tagged with funny; Shared by Twoki. When they insult your memes so you gotta' whip out the artillery
<pitastrudl> perfect setup for zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl old
<zdobersek> VAFFANCULO
<zdobersek> (se dere v videu)
<CrazyLemon> -f
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  edino kar je staro tukaj si ti
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> VAFFANCULO -f
<zdobbie> forced!
<zdobbie> "edino kar je staro tukaj si ti" o shi-
<CrazyLemon> khm
<CrazyLemon> nisem te slišal..coz i'm old.. can you repeat what you said :D
<CrazyLemon> stage 1 landing in progress
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: you are old
<pitastrudl> :D
 * pitastrudl runs 
<pitastrudl> rip voice
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> wooo \o/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: mam novo grafo :D
<pitastrudl> guess which
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 1070?
<pitastrudl> woah, a bit high
<pitastrudl> 1060
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl resno? kaj te je prepričalo v 1060 :)
<zdobbie> heheeey
<CrazyLemon> pa koliko €
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: da če dam X več denarja bom mel Y več performanse
<pitastrudl> pa se je mal bol splačal glede na vložek i guess
<pitastrudl> 1060 3gb OC dual od asusa
<pitastrudl> 240€
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> 6gb bi mogu vzet pa bi se bl splačalo glede na vložek :)
<pitastrudl> mah 6gb je pol spet tok dražja
<pitastrudl> tok se mi pa ni dal
<pitastrudl> http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1060-3GB-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti/3646vs3649
<jabuk> UserBenchmark: Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti vs 1060-3GB
<jabuk> Based on 122,274 user benchmarks for the Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti and the GTX 1060-3GB, we rank them both on effective speed and value for money against the best 549 GPUs.
<slax0r> pa se asus
<pitastrudl> ja msi je pol 50€ več
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 60€ je dražja glede na userbenchmark.com :)
<slax0r> evga, or gtfo :P
<CrazyLemon> am.. niti 60€ ne
<CrazyLemon> 42€
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MackenzieAstin/status/941459382864437248
<jabuk> Mackenzie Astin on Twitter: "Hey, @AjitPaiFCC, today my mom would have turned 71. But she didn't. Because she died in March of 2016. Can you please take the time to expl… https://t.co/53YPPeBIsm"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a streamy hendla tudi queue?
<zdobbie> muybe
<zdobbie> muybe not
<zdobbie> muybe muybe
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/kittendaily/one-way-or-another
<jabuk> KITTEN - One Way Or Another by KITTEN DAILY | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<jabuk> Stream KITTEN - One Way Or Another by KITTEN DAILY from desktop or your mobile device
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> zdaj lahko tudi bob uporabniki brez skrbi izklopite svoj telefon in se sprostite, saj smo na bobu omogočili funkcijo SMS zgrešeni klic, ki pove, kdo te je klical v času tvoje nedosegljivosti. opcijo smo ti vklopili samodejno.
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ta siol zihr eki cara okgrog dht
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny works fine with rarbg in showrss
<CrazyLemon> zdaj gledal tbbt, grand tour ter life in pieaces
<CrazyLemon> pieces*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/12/14/u-s-bought-weapons-syrian-rebels-and-some-wound-up-hands-isis-terrorists/949209001/
<jabuk> ISIS captures U.S.-supplied weapons from Syrian rebels
<jabuk> Report highlights the risks in sending arms into chaotic civil war.
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-16
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 4.km SV od SOLČAVE @16/12/2017 06:05:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+14.72+E
<idioterna> 13:01< coinmaster> [StampEUR] BTC    15000.000 EUR (+0.010 EUR)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14995.06, low: 14327.71, high: 15000.00, bid: 14995.06, ask: 14997.00
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wcASXlS3_E
<jabuk> www.dubrovnikTV.net /Mina na Banjama - YouTube
<zdobbie_> Vurberk wannabes
<CrazyLemon> sam da je tale yuuuuge
<zdobbie_> seems pretty yuuuge to me http://cdn.kme.si/public/images-cache/750xX/2017/07/25/5b3b8ab39bbfe77c178a0262614d06b6/5977595949cc3/5b3b8ab39bbfe77c178a0262614d06b6.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/2wcASXlS3_E?t=18s
<jabuk> www.dubrovnikTV.net /Mina na Banjama - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> primerjaj velikost mešalca za beton pa bombe.. ok mešalec je sicer malce dlje ampak that bomb is yuge
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/2wcASXlS3_E?t=21s
<jabuk> www.dubrovnikTV.net /Mina na Banjama - YouTube
<zdobbie_> ja prblizn take velikosti ko una vaza na plati
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon kolk maš ti hitrost procesorja Telekomu, kolk si omejil v nastavitvah?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hitrost procesorja telekomu?
<dz0ny> Prenos a*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaenkrat 10/1 .. naj bi enkrat decembra zvišali.. vsaj tko obljubljajo :)
<sasa84> abu!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj bo streamy podpiral trakt? :)
<dz0ny> aej ti ga ze kodi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že..sam ko karkoli gledam prek streamyja vidim da ni nic od tega oznaceno v traktu as watched
<dz0ny> bo probal kak event poslat
<Bloxx> Zivjo... mi lahko kdo pomaga pri  sledecem problemu... Z Resetter-jem zelim narediti Automatic Reset na Ubuntu 16.04, vendar mi pri cca 90% na prvem koraku (loading packages) javi error...
<Bloxx> Problems trying to remove: gcc-7-base:amd64 E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Bloxx> ce preverim verzijo gcc (gcc -v) mi pravi da imam: gcc version 5.4.1 20160904 (Ubuntu 5.4.1-2ubuntu1~16.04)
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-17
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 16295.96, low: 14826.00, high: 16299.99, bid: 16280.35, ask: 16295.99
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 1.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @17/12/2017 14:48:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.26+E
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 16247.96, low: 15329.00, high: 16457.00, bid: 16217.22, ask: 16247.99
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 15972.26, low: 15329.00, high: 16457.00, bid: 15945.00, ask: 15972.26
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 19085.49, low: 18503.37, high: 19666.00, bid: 19051.95, ask: 19085.47
<zdobbie> hmm
<zdobbie> "ChanServYou have been deopped on #ubuntu-si by CrazyLemon"
<zdobbie> someone's having a bad evening
<CrazyLemon> [19:07:42] * ChanServ gives channel operator status to dz0ny CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> MHM
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> [19:31:35] <zdobbie>: hmm
<CrazyLemon> [19:31:45] * ChanServ removes channel operator status from CrazyLemon dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> MHM
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ni vidn playlist 'watch later' na kodiju
<CrazyLemon> +youtube
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-10
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> zdj sm si na work comp nastavu btrfs za /home/
<napsy> fingers crossed :)
<msev-> A obstaja kakšen low-cost (opensource) workplace access control sistem
<msev-> kaj bi mi kj priporočal? A se kakšna firma od vas ukvarja s tem?
 * sasa84 ne ve
<slax0r> vpn+ssh
<sasa84> slax0r ve!
<slax0r> damn right
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> o7
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<speed-> bi delal kdo javo backend
<speed-> upgrejdat treba liferay :D
<speed-> pomoje remote delo
<speed-> prek spja
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> lahko, ampak sem drag
<speed-> mja
<speed-> ti si predrag
<speed-> :p
<speed-> pomoje vec kot 40 na uro ne dajo
<speed-> nevem kak se zmenis
<speed-> ce bi se meno
<zdobbie> pay him in tezoscoins
<speed-> pesocoins!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> ja pod 50 ze zlo dolg nism ncesar delal no :)
<idioterna> pa se to je bil nek druzinski popust
<idioterna> kolk je pa dela s tem?
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> liferay treba upgrejdat
<speed-> pomoje je dosti dela
<speed-> ker so vse narobe delali
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> nah pol pa ne
<speed-> vse v core
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<speed-> zdaj pa nemorejo normalno upgrejdat
<speed-> kako da ne!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> v glavnem danes je tisti ki je to delal
<speed-> baje odsel na malico
<speed-> pa ga vec ni nazaj bilo pa telefona ne dviguje
<speed-> :)))))
<idioterna> zastopim ja
<sasa84> LOL
<idioterna> bom se mal pocakal da cena zraste
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> pol pa mogoce stopim v ta kup dreka :)
<sasa84> speed-, vprašaj idioterna ko bo 50+ :P
<sasa84> (ojrof... ne let)
<speed-> nebo 50+
<speed-> ziher ne
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce bo 50+
<idioterna> to se slisi ko konzerva s crvi
<speed-> te sem ze jaz pripravlejn to delat!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> no, dejva pol pocakat, pa ti zrihtam dober biznis :)
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> 50 na uro + devico vsak teden !
<idioterna> devico?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> ti v horoskope verjames, al mas nek cuden fetis na spolno neizkusene partnerje?
<speed-> naj se zrtvujejo
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> to je cena liferaya
<idioterna> to verjamem ja
<speed-> eh nic
<speed-> morem k frizerki
<speed-> ma moja zagovor magistrske v cetrtek
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> a je devica
<speed-> pa nesmem it tja kot taliban
<idioterna> frizerka mislim
<idioterna> potem moras k brivcu
<speed-> dvomim :D
<sasa84> idioterna, mogoče je res taliban ... device, frizer ...
<sasa84> speed-, samo da ne boš kot teleban na zagovoru :P
<idioterna> pa se na vzhodu je doma
<idioterna> to je blizu afganistana
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pa še včasih kakšno čudno besede izreče, ki ni slovenska ... zihr je arabska
<sasa84> pa zdej smo itak v riti, ko je marakeš sporazum podpisan :P
<idioterna> mhm, jsm ze preordernu burke
<idioterna> za vso druzino
<idioterna> sm dobu dobr cyber monday deal
<sasa84> na black friday so ble ful pocen
<sasa84> pa brado si puščam rast
<speed-> ALAH AKBAR
<speed-> BUM
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> alahu :P
<sasa84> z idioterna sva šla na šnelkurs arabščine :P
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-11
<LurkBaRu69> jes sn se pa zadnjič res, brez zajebancije, prav vstrašu enga muslimanskiga para u celju
<LurkBaRu69> mislim, nč kej takiga
<LurkBaRu69> ampak podzavestno, sem začutu strah
<LurkBaRu69> sam zato ker ker prevč televizijo gledam kadar je kak teroristični napad
<LurkBaRu69> v glavnem, v bolnici mi po hodniku prideta nasproti en muslimanski par
<LurkBaRu69> tip pobrit, z brado, velik, nabildan, resn pogled, visok čez dva metra
<LurkBaRu69> ampak se nism njega ustrašu
<LurkBaRu69> ženska...
<LurkBaRu69> oon je mela pa tisto afganistansko modro ful lepo burko
<LurkBaRu69> https://immigrationinbarcelona.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/burqa.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> tako
<LurkBaRu69> tud oči zaprte
<LurkBaRu69> in ona.... je bla tud čez dva metra velka
<LurkBaRu69> zato sem se tak ustrašu
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> helou
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DuICLc9X4AISB9m.jpg:large
<sasa84> ho hoo hooooo
<slax0r> it's 11th of december...
<sasa84> so?! happy easter!
<slax0r> don't ho ho ho yet :)
<slax0r> sem ze doma pizdil da ze smreka stoji :D
<sasa84_> Hm
<sasa84_> Probam irc na fonu
<sasa84> sasa84_, dej spokej dl :P
<slax0r> ubogljiva
<sasa84> slax0r, mi postavljamo smrekco pa jaslice 24
<sasa84> zadost zgodej :P
<speed-> jaz pizdim se 24.
<sasa84> ccc
<speed-> jah kaj :
<speed-> nepotrebno delo :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> speed- se je spet đojnal
<sasa84> ej folk... a me en lohk klikne pa neki napiše?
<sasa84> grazie .. neki sem mogla probat
<sasa84> idioterna, ti delaš še na zemanti?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ze 3 leta pa pol sm brezposeln
<sasa84> no, imaš posel, sam ne hodiš v službo :P
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> tut posel je bl tko
<idioterna> len sm ratal
<idioterna> zdej sm enim kolegom neki oblubljat zacel
<idioterna> mi je blo ze skor zal
<idioterna> pa smo dons sli skupi na kosilo
<idioterna> in smo se kr odlocil
<idioterna> da drug tedn ce bo takle sonck gremo pa smucat
<idioterna> cez dan
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> kam pa greste smučat?
<idioterna> pomoje na krvavc
<idioterna> mislm, upam
<idioterna> k js grem s kolesom
<idioterna> pa ne bi su v francoske alpe, k bom zamudu
<sasa84> true that idioterna
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> how
<zdobbie> g
<sasa84> ho ho hooo
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/avtomoto/promet/neverjetno-sredi-kopra-avto-na-kolesarski-stezi-video-485154
<linkdoggo> ^ Neverjetno: sredi Kopra avto na kolesarski stezi #video - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/y7bdljc8 ^
<CrazyLemon> f**king italijani
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/10/business/location-data-privacy-apps.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Your Apps Know Where You Were Last Night, and They're Not Keeping It Secret - The New York Times https://tinyurl.com/y7lry8rw ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-12
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<msev-> kako se reče po slovensko storitvi kot je pushbullet
<msev-> kakšna sporočila so to na telefonu
<msev-> a so "pretočna" hahah
<LurkBaRu69> sry for nick spam
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..potisna so.. push ane :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-13
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<napsy> tile zemantovci & co. res ne znajo zurat ;)
<napsy> vsi ze doma pred dvanajsto :)
<matjaz> o7
<CrazyLemon> o/
<matjaz> kako smo, long time no see!
<CrazyLemon> ltns indeed!
<CrazyLemon> kje se potikaš model!
<matjaz> working
<matjaz> zdej je treba malo več delat kot prej :D
<CrazyLemon> baby on board?!
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> NO!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> mijau mijau
 * sasa84 se bruza ob slax0r prrrr prrrr prrrr
<sasa84_> Hello, it's me ... (Pa muska od Adele) 😂
<slax0r> hellou xoxo
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> sure is
<msev-> kje kupt baklavo
<idioterna> pr slasticarju?
<matjaz> sosed jo da za đabe
<matjaz> sam moraš do kakega njihovega praznika počakat
<sasa84_> Ooo slax0r
<sasa84_> XoXo
<sasa84_> msev-: pejd v kakšno "pravo" slascicarno
<msev-> ce nam druzga najdu bom Å¡u k Valterju :D
<msev-> k brani Sarajevo
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sup
<CrazyLemon> https://tehnik.telekom.si/test-na-dlani/test-na-dlani-neo-smart-box
<linkdoggo> ^ Test na dlani – NEO Smartbox, osredotočen na vsebine - Tehnik https://tinyurl.com/yc79z9x4 ^
<CrazyLemon> https://tehnik.telekom.si/PublishingImages/13zaslon-neo-test-kodelja-dec18-clanek.jpg
<CrazyLemon> seriously :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-14
<sasa84> jutro slax0r , jutro CrazyLemon ... nja, tudi tebi linkdoggo
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Takk.
<metalcamp> dan
<CrazyLemon> o7
<sasa84> dan metalcamp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, o/
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/ponoci-se-na-nebu-nad-slovenijo-obeta-spektakularna-predstava-485434
<linkdoggo> ^ Ponoči se na nebu nad Slovenijo obeta spektakularna predstava - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/y9yffm6n ^
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo ducky one keyboard?
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-10
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HmiFxqdgq4
<CrazyLemon> coldplay singing about ubuntu!!
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-12
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> imam novo tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> po ne vem koliko letih
<CrazyLemon> and it feels so good
<speed-> ka mas
<CrazyLemon> hyperx with cherry mx red
<zdobbie> can u klik
<CrazyLemon> no silly..that's what the mouse's for
<speed-> red
<speed-> pff
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-13
<slax0r> red... bhahahaha
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with red
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-15
<gregor3000> Zdravo, moj stari frankenstein mi povzroča težave. Zato iščem menjavo. nekaj manjšega, kar bi bilo dovolj dobro tudi za kakšno igro. razmišljal sem o manjšem ohišju cooltech, ki sprejme vase ATX napajalnik, 2x 3.5" disk micro ATX ploščo. našel sem ploščo, dodal bi 16 GB ram, ryzen 5 2600 in grafično kartico. tu sem pa v dilemi. ali je bolje dati noter nvidia 150 ti, nvidia 1650, kakšen AMD ali enostavno uporabiti raje
<gregor3000> procesotre ryzen 5 2400G, ki že ima čip vgrajen
<gregor3000> 1050 ti
<gregor3000> 1050 je precej stara, zato me malo skrbi kako bo z gonilniki
<gregor3000> žAMD pa vse kar sem gledal na phoronix je slabše kot nvidia za (pri nas) isto ceno. obenem pa imaše precej večjo pordabo elektrike
<gregor3000> ok razen radeon vega na procesorju se mi zdi solidna ampak ni ravno za nove igre
<gregor3000> monitor je pa zaenkrat star povezan preko VGA. največja resolucija je 1680x1050. operaciski sistem pa bo Kubuntu. se kar obnese zaenkrat
<gregor3000> trenutna mašina mi zmrzuje, predvidevam, da je težava v grafični kartici, ker sem skoraj vse drugo že menjal.
<CrazyLemon> če izbiraš med 1650 in 1050 ti..vzami raje 1650
<CrazyLemon> sicer prihajajo novi amdji ki so konkurenca 1650.. 5500 xt..ampak je bil release Å¡ele par dni nazaj
<gregor3000> jah...novo.
<gregor3000> tdp 130 W; nvidia pa 85W
<gregor3000> ali tam nekje
<gregor3000> dela pa nvidia normalno a ne?
<gregor3000> 75 w je nvidia in imajo neke akcije za 170 EUR s poštnino
<gregor3000> v ta drugi stari mašini imam GT730 in je dovolj dobra zame, pa ok dela recimo
<CrazyLemon> kje imajo akcijo :)
<gregor3000> mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> nvidia dela normalno ja.. v redu je cena za tale asus
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator
<gregor3000> Asus Dual GeForce GTX 1650, 4GB, GDDR5
<CrazyLemon> klikneš Basic..pa naklikaš kakšne bodo komponente
<CrazyLemon> pa dobiš približno kak PSU rabiš :)
<gregor3000> ja saj ne rabim nekaj super posebnega
 * CrazyLemon ima trenutno 1050ti
<gregor3000> psu že imam 500W; 80 bronze sem ga letos kupil.
<CrazyLemon> no pol se ne rabiš obremenjevat s TDPji :D
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa an mimovrste tudi 2600x za enako ceno kot 2600 :)
<gregor3000> ja sam imam porblem ke rimam toliko stvari na isti varovalki :-) pa ne bi rad preveč obremenil
<gregor3000> malo me še edino skrbi matična. čeprav sem nekaj našel da starejši model deluje.
<CrazyLemon> razen če nimaš pečice ter plošče ne verjamem da boš obremenil 16A varovalko :)
<CrazyLemon> +na isti varovalki
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 kaj si gledal za matično
<gregor3000> ASUS prime B450M-A
<CrazyLemon> ja..good enough
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa te skrbi? sej B450 je izšel skupaj z ryzen 2xxx
<CrazyLemon> raje mi povej kakšen ram boš kupil..ker to pa je pomembno pri ryzenu :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dokler ne updejtaš biosa :)
<gregor3000> ja zgleda da dela. so uprabili za en build na phoronixu
<gregor3000> na mlacom so ljudje "gledali" CORSAIR Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16GB
<gregor3000> čeprav za RAM je pa seznam na Asus spletni strani
<CrazyLemon> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-B450M-A/HelpDesk_QVL/
<CrazyLemon> jaz bi priporočal nekaj v smislu https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/184/1536116621/F4-3200C16D-16GVGB-Qvl
<CrazyLemon> ali pa https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536218185/F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW-Qvl
<CrazyLemon> oboje pri malcomu za enako ceno kot tale corsair
 * CrazyLemon imel slabe izkušnje s corsair :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mlacom.si/g-skill-ripjaws-v-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-f4-3200c16d-16gvgb
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mlacom.si/g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-f4-3200c16d-16gtzkw
<gregor3000> a to sta oba kompatibilna?
<CrazyLemon> tako pravi gskill.. glej zgornji dve povezavi na gskill.com :)
 * CrazyLemon trenutno uporablja 2x F4-3200C14-8GTZSK by gskill on ryzen :)
<CrazyLemon> malo poguglaj Å¡e glede teh dveh pa kompatibilnosti
<gregor3000> ja, za drugega mi neki ne prikaže. prvi (ripjaws) pa vidim da ima  deklarirano kompatibilnost.
<gregor3000> čeprav ga v dokuemntaciji od matične nima
<gregor3000> to moram gleda za 1. generacijo CPU ali za 3. ? če je pa 2. generacija
<gregor3000> heh kam smo prišli. včasih je bilo vseeno kateri ram si vtzaknil glavno da je bil modul pravi
<gregor3000> sme pogledal ddr ali ddr2 in vzel
<gregor3000> zdaj pa očitno je nekaj več kot to potrebno naredit.
<CrazyLemon> za 2.
<CrazyLemon> jaz imam 1. generacijo ryzena
<CrazyLemon> pa sem Å¡el kupit corsair vengance ker sm vidu da je mel en na youtubeu buildu enak ram
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ga kupu in nato najprej reklamiral..ker ni bilo nič narobe z ramom samim sem ga prodal za nekaj 10 eurov manj pa kupu gskill :)
<gregor3000> ja nič zdaj pa moram v trgovino (špecerija...). bom še googlal popoldne. nekaj moram narediti ker zdaj pa res ta starti računalnik malo prevečkrat zamrzne. včasih sicer enkrat na dan, ampak vedno več dni je takšnih, ko večkrat na dan zmrzne. navadno ko se kak film gleda. tako da čeprav še vedno dobro deluje (ko ne zmrzuje) bo treba menjat.
<gregor3000> dijo.
<gregor3000> in hvala zaenkrat
